# Разное > Курилка >  Вести Новороссии

## OKA

Вести Новороссии :

----------


## OKA

Интервью  достойно цитирования целиком : «Кто ты, «Стрелок»?»



"Александр Проханов, Игорь Стрелков   20 ноября 2014 Политика Война Общество

Беседуют главный редактор газеты «Завтра» и бывший министр обороны Донецкой народной республики 

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Игорь Иванович, на днях я побывал в Новороссии. И, возвращаясь, начал считать, свидетелем какой войны являюсь. Оказывается, шестнадцатая. Начиная с Даманского, Джаланашколь, Афганистан… Донецк, Луганск — шестнадцатая кампания. И каждая из этих войн имеет даже не свой лик (а это как бы личность — каждая война). А это какая-то субстанция, которая имеет свою субъектность, свою судьбу, своё развитие, свою память. Вы ощущаете, что у войны есть какие-то черты, которые выходят за технологию войны? Как бы вы описали Донецкую войну в её фазах, этапах, переживаниях?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Это моя пятая война. Были две чеченские, Приднестровье и Босния. Хочу подчеркнуть её схожесть — сценарную схожесть — с боснийской войной. Начало боснийской войны очень похоже на то, что происходит в Новороссии. Когда распалась Югославия и начался парад суверенитетов республик Сербии, несколько регионов не захотели уходить в мусульманскую Хорватскую федерацию и подняли восстание. Эти республики боснийские мусульмане, хорваты подавляли вооружённой силой. И вот, тогда на помощь им пришла Югославская народная армия, но была остановлена под Сараево, под Вуковаром, под Дубровником. Остановились не потому, что встретили серьёзное сопротивление, а потому, что это могло вызвать прямое вмешательство НАТО.  Армия была выведена и оставила своё вооружение сербам. Сейчас ситуация очень похожая. И не дай Бог, чтобы она так же закончилась. Потому что когда ЮНА вышла, сербы не смогли  организоваться. Потом шла очень длительная, изматывающая война. А потом она быстро закончилась — хорваты разгромили всех по очереди. 

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Но там фактор насилия. Натовские войска и контингенты, начались бомбёжки… А эта война по фазам как развивалась? 

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Поначалу никто воевать не хотел. Первые две недели проходили под флагом того, что обе стороны хотели убедить друг друга. Первые дни в Славянске и мы, и они крайне осторожно подходили к применению оружия. Первая стычка была с сотрудниками СБУ, которые попытались нас зачистить, но попали на засаду. Даже не совсем на засаду, а на встречное столкновение, к которому они оказались не готовы. Понесли потери и убрались. После этого наступило спокойствие. Украинская сторона начала выставлять блокпосты, в наших окрестностях появилась аэромобильная 25-я бригада. Но она не рвалась воевать. Нам удалось разоружить сначала разведвзвод, потом колонну. Это было именно разоружение — под стволами автоматов, под угрозой сожжения техники они не решились вступать в бой и были нами разоружены.

Но всё равно долгое время мы не трогали их блокпосты, и они не проявляли агрессии. Это первые шаги. 

Затем "Правый сектор" начал забрасывать к нам диверсионные группы — начались перестрелки. Ещё Нацгвардии не было — только "Правый сектор".  Украинская сторона очень осторожно себя вела, шаг за шагом прощупывала, как себя поведёт Россия. Первый месяц не было обстрелов города. Первый обстрел Славянска — в конце мая. До того они обстреливали сёла, но сам Славянск не трогали. Но по мере того как они понимали, что Россия не отреагирует, обстрелы становились всё более сильными, действия бронетехники и авиации — всё более массированными. В начале июня они окончательно уверились, что Россия напрямую не вмешается, и пустились во все тяжкие. Первая массированная атака на Славянск была второго мая. Следующую — с применением всех сил и средств вооружения — бронетехники и танков — они провели 3 июня. Между этими атаками были бои, локальные стычки.

Июнь, июль были самыми тяжёлыми. Если в апреле-мае всё шло по восходящей, то есть расширялась территория восстания, мы постепенно ставили под контроль населённые пункты Донецкой республики, распространяли движение, то в июне мы начали отступать. Нас со всех сторон стали поджимать, силы противника колоссально превосходили по всем параметрам. И у противника стала появляться мотивация к боевым действиям. Начала срабатывать пропаганда. И чем дальше, тем больше эта мотивация увеличивалась. 

Батальоны нацгвардии стали прибывать на поле боя. Они изначально были мотивированы: рассматривали противника, то есть нас, как московских наёмников. Они были уверены. что мы все присланы из России. А то, что у нас в Славянске 90% были местные, донбассовцы, не хотели даже верить. 

В июне-июле, когда помощи было крайне мало, противник подогнал огромные силы. Вообще несопоставимо было нарастание сил. Например, к нам за это время пришло 40 добровольцев, а к противнику пришло 80 машин. Что в них — другой вопрос. Но в каждой машине — минимум по человеку. 

В август — на пике кризиса — мы сражались в условиях почти агонии. Просто лихорадочно латали дыры, затыкали какие-то прорывы.  Мы находились в полном оперативном окружении. И не могли его прорвать. К тому же нас уже начали, как классический котёл, резать на более мелкие котлы. Постепенно отрезали Горловку…

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Вы говорите о фазе, когда ушли из Славянска в Донецк?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Да. В той фазе тоже было две части. Когда мы вышли из Славянска в Донецк, это была фаза полной растерянности украинской стороны. У них был полностью прописан сценарий, а мы не вписались, перемешали им всё. И подозрительно гладко всё складывалось у них по этому сценарию. Очень подозрительно.

Что касается ситуации со Славянском…. После того как украинская сторона прорвала фронт под Ямполем, мы уже висели на волоске, заткнуть дыру между мной и Мозговым было невозможно, для этого не хватало сил — как минимум нужна была бригада. А у нас не было резерва.

И когда они взяли Николаевку, у нас не осталось никаких шансов. Был бы шанс, если бы нам массово поставили технику, вооружение. У меня было три танка, один из них был абсолютно неисправен, он не сделал ни одного выстрела. Лишь два танка были боеспособны. С их помощью мы разгромили один блокпост. Но сразу после разгрома этого блокпоста противник на всех блокпостах поставил по четыре танка. В Славянске у укров было семь блоков, и на каждом — по четыре танка. Любой блок укров по технической вооружённости и по численности был сильнее всего славянского гарнизона. На конец осады у меня было 9 бронеединиц, включая эти два танка, а у противника на каждом блоке — по семь-восемь единиц, включая четыре танка. И у меня была альтернатива: или сесть в полную осаду без снабжения, или выходить. До этого снабжение по полевым дорогам проходило. А когда противник взял Николаевку, у нас осталась одна полевая дорога, но они и её перерезали: если мы ночью прорывались по этой дороге, то уже днём у них был пост.

Итак, варианты. Садиться в осаду. Боеприпасов к стрелковому оружию на хорошие бои у меня бы хватило на двое суток. На средней интенсивности — на неделю. А после боёв под Николаевкой у меня осталось на 8 миномётов 57 мин — меньше, чем по 10 мин на миномёт. Не хватало и всего остального: на тяжёлое вооружение не хватало боеприпасов, хуже всего было с противотанковым вооружением. Бои были серьёзные, израсходовали много, а пополнения не поступало. Это всё было 5 июля. "Отпускники" пришли через 40 суток. Мы бы до их прихода никак не продержались. У нас бы и продовольствия не хватило. А самое главное — украинская армия не шла на контактные бои. Когда мы сами навязывали контактный бой, то у них были потери. А они со времён Ямполя предприняли тактику: выдвигаясь от рубежа к рубежу, бросали вперёд только бронетехнику без пехоты. Перед бронетехникой шёл огневой вал. Если бронетехника наталкивалась на сопротивление, она отходила. Снова огневой вал. Потом снова бронетехника. Опять огневой вал — и опять техника. 

В результате Николаевку они начали методично разрушать. Наносили удары "ураганами", "градами", тяжёлой артиллерией. Никто не ожидал такого массивного обстрела. Некоторые пятиэтажки в городе попросту сложились. Действительные потери мирного населения мы даже не знаем — они огромны. 

После этого противник просто обошёл Николаевку, и мне пришлось вывести остатки гарнизона. Ясно было, что то же самое повторится в Славянске — уже без всякой жалости его громили. Но я им ответить не мог, потому что снарядов не было. Они бы нас огородили колючей проволокой, обложили минами, как они сделали с другими, взяв их в кольцо. И ждали бы, когда мы или с голоду сдохнем, или полезем на прорыв. А прорыв в таких условиях сопровождался бы огромными потерями, и неизвестно, удался бы или нет. А ведь в Славянске было ядро нашей бригады — полторы тысячи человек, из них больше тысячи — бойцов. В Краматорске было около 400 бойцов, в Константиновке чуть больше сотни, в Дружковке пятьдесят, на других направлениях небольшие гарнизоны по 20-30-50 человек. И я знал, что извне ко мне никто не прорвётся. Ни "Оплот", ни "Восток" мне не подчинялись. У Безлера, который в Горловке базировался, на тот момент было около 350-400 человек. Если я не мог разорвать кольцо со своими полутора тысячами, то уж он-то тем более не смог бы. Получалось: если я останусь в осаде, то через какое-то время укры обложат меня, после этого начнут брать населённый пункт за пунктом. Что, собственно, и началось: я и выйти не успел, уже Артёмовск захватили, где у них свой человек был. И за один день полностью зачистили Артёмовск. 

В момент, когда выходили из Славянска, уже намечалось второе окружение с отсечением полностью Краматорска, Дружковки, Константиновки. Это к слову о том, почему я, выйдя из Славянска, не стал обороняться в Краматорске: там тоже не было боеприпасов. 

Учитывая глубокий прорыв противника к Артёмовску (он уже вышел к Горловке практически, в нашем глубоком тылу находился), цепляться за Краматорск не имело смысла. Выиграли бы мы ещё трое-четверо суток, но в результате всё равно выходили бы. Любой прорыв, тем более — неорганизованный, сопровождается потерями. 

Несмотря на то, что из Славянска мы выходили очень организованно, у нас вся бронегруппа погибла. Трагическая случайность.  Они должны были вместе с артиллерией, отвлекать на себя внимание огнём с места — с окраины Славянска. Потом, пропустив мимо себя все автомобильные колонны, уйти последней — замыкающей колонной. Но тут сработал человеческий фактор, и бронегруппа пошла на прямой прорыв. 

Чтобы не создавать толкучку, у нас все были разделены на шесть колонн. Каждая колонна должна была выходить с интервалом в полчаса. Я совершил серьёзную ошибку, что вышел со второй колонной, а не остался до конца. У меня были свои резоны: в Краматорске я сразу развернул штаб. Но надо было, конечно, выходить последним.

Этого не случилось бы, если бы я сам присутствовал на месте. А так можно в мой адрес сказать, что смалодушничал, поторопился выскочить.

Вообще наши потери могли быть намного больше. Но украинская сторона ночью воевать никогда не любила, поэтому артиллерию мы вывели полностью, а также 90% пехотных подразделений и тыловых.

У нас в строю находилось 11 миномётов и две "Ноны" были на ходу. Знаменитую "Нону" пришлось оставить, потому что она, хотя укры её ни разу не подбили, вся в осколках была. Из-за износа у неё вышла ходовая часть. Её всё время таскали туда-сюда, под конец и пушка вышла у неё из строя. Как шутили бойцы украинских подразделений, которые к нам перешли, она за всю жизнь столько не стреляла, сколько в Славянске. 

Так вот —  бронегруппа  пошла напрямую, и её всю сожгли. Перегородили дорогу. Первый танк подорвался на минах, второй попытался объехать — свалился в овраг. А остальных расстреливали гранатомётами. Некоторые люди уцелели — выскочили, прорвались. 

Если бы хотя бы техника вышла — можно было бы как-то действовать, но вся броня сгорела. В Краматорске у меня было три БМП и два БТР. Это слишком мало — против нас выступали две батальонные механизированные тактические группы и танковый батальон. 

И если мы могли действовать в застройке, то противостоять противнику на открытой местности не могли. 

В Ямполе наш укрепрайон прорвали за один день, несмотря на то, что мы там вкопались, были огневые точки, блиндажи. У нас нехватка противотанкового вооружения — не было ни одной противотанковой пушки. Будь тогда хоть одна противотанковая пушка, хоть одна "Рапира", не прорвали бы они нашу оборону, несмотря на всю артподготовку. Но с одними "безоткатками" мы не могли воевать. Я понимал, что принимать бой на открытой местности — только терять людей.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Вы сказали, что для противника ваш выход из Славянска был совершенно неожиданным.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Да, он их обескуражил. Ведь у меня был приказ категорический — не сдавать Славянск. А когда я сообщил о том, что намерен выйти, мне несколько раз повторили приказ не выходить, оборонять Славянск до последнего. "Вас обязательно деблокируют, обороняйте Славянск". Спрашиваю: "Чем поможете?" Молчание. А у меня — тысяча человек и тысячи членов их семей. Положить их я права не имел. Поэтому я принял решение на прорыв.

Вот ещё какой момент. Когда я был в Крыму во время крымских событий, посетил 35-ю батарею. Мощнейшее впечатление на меня произвело. Чалый — просто молодец, он восстановил практически всё своими силами. Не меньшее впечатление произвело и то, что все командиры украинской севастопольской обороны: все адмиралы, генералы, лётчики — сбежали .Оставили за себя командиров полков, батальонов. Те гибли вместе с солдатами. И когда я был в Славянске, решил: либо я не выйду совсем, либо я выйду со всем гарнизоном. Я принял решение выйти и считаю его правильным.

Глубоко уверен, что если бы мы не вышли из Славянска, потом не удержали бы и Донецк. Когда мы вошли в Донецк — всё там было замечательно. Сидел киевский мэр, УВД по-прежнему подчинялось Киеву — двоевластие классическое. Город совершенно не был подготовлен к обороне. Блокпосты оборудованы плохо, дороги не перекрыты, можно были зайти как угодно. И сил там было крайне мало, они были раздроблены, разбросаны, никто никому не подчинялся: отдельно была Русская православная армия, отдельно — батальон "Восток", отдельно — "Оплот". Каждый отряд оборонял свой район, единого управления не было. 

Проблема была даже не в этом, а в том, что с юга Донецк был почти охвачен, противник занял Амвросиевку. В принципе он уже отрезал нас от границы. ДНР была полностью под контролем противника. И большая часть ЛНР была под контролем противника. Действовал единственный пункт — Изварино, куда отошла одна из моих рот из Краматорска, и они значительно усилили там оборону. 

И просто бы Донецк в итоге отсекли вообще от Шахтёрска, от агломерации Тараевский-Шахтёрск-Антрацит. На том участке было лишь несколько не очень мощных блокпостов на дороге и Саур-Могиле. А между ними были огромные дыры, куда можно было войти. Иловайск был пустой — не было гарнизона. В Оспино не было ни гарнизона, ни блокпостов. 

Прибыв в Донецк, я в городе оставил только штаб, комендантскую роту. Один батальон  перебросил в Петровский район — это юго-западная оконечность, которая была пустая. Остальные силы, и Краматорска, и Славянска, были сведены в бригаду, разбиты на три батальона и разведбат. Они сразу были брошены на Иловайск, Оспино. И я сформировал линию фронта.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Из своих частей?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Именно из своих частей. Потому что "Восток" мне не подчинялся. На личных контактах, с ними удавалось наладить взаимодействие. Они обороняли район Ясиноватой, район Авдеевки, Песков, Карловку. На Карловке сборная солянка была: сначала там были люди Безлера. Потом они ушли, мне пришлось туда посылать своих. Потом я приказал отходить, прорываться оттуда, потому что их отрезали от нас, не было смысла в окружении две роты терять.

Если бы мы не сформировали этот южный фас, думаю, что всё бы закончилось очень быстро. Если бы мы остались в Славянске, то через неделю, максимум через две, Донецк бы пал. А выйдя, мы сорок суток держали Донецк до прихода "отпускников". Хотя последние дни были просто отчаянные. Когда мы вышли из Донецка, то пробили коридоры на Россию в районе Марьинки, Кожевино, Бровки. Одновременно пробили себе коридоры для снабжения и отсекли в Яково всю группировку противника. 

Мы коридор продержали с очень большими потерями, погиб цвет Третьего штурмового батальона в этих боях. Когда мы пробивали коридор, в боях под Марьинкой потеряли убитыми и ранеными 120 человек за двое суток — в основном от артиллерийского огня, от авиаударов. Убитых было более 30. Для меня это гигантские потери. 

И на момент прорыва "отпускников" у меня батальон КЭПа был рассечён на две части: часть оборонялась в Снежном, а часть, вместе с разведбатом, оказалась прижатой к границе, отрезана.

К тому же мне постоянно приходилось снимать роты с Донецка, бросать на другие участки. К примеру, сначала мне роту шахтёров и противотанковый взвод пришлось бросить в Дебальцево. Потом то же самое пришлось делать с Красным Лучом. Потом начались бои под Иловайском. На момент прорыва нас настолько растащили, что у меня и военная полиция в бой пошла — в Шахтёрске воевала. В Донецке из нашей Славянской бригады остался практически только один батальон из двух рот, который прикрывал Петровский район. Батальон Каменска тоже почти весь ушёл из Донецка. И остались тылы: снабжение, комендантская рота, которая в основном состояла из стариков и необученных, боевая ценность которых могла быть только в городе в уличных боях, а не в активных боевых действиях.

Какие-то резервы были у "Оплота" и "Востока", но "Оплот" мне подчинялся частично, "Восток" вообще не подчинялся. Меня упрекают, что я не навёл там порядок. Но у меня был простой выбор, когда я из Славянска зашёл: либо срочно формировать фронт против противника, либо устраивать переворот. Но Донецк на тот момент был совершенно мирный город. Народ загорал, купался, спортсмены тренировались, люди в кафе пили кофе. Как в Москве летом, так и в Донецке было. И меня бы никто не понял. Хотя мои солдаты рвались всех этих тыловых арестовать, разогнать. Но я понимал: стоит развернуть гражданскую войну — тут-то нас всех и хлопнут! Я решил, что худой мир лучше доброй войны, и сознательно ушёл от этого.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Были в этой критической обстановке намерения и из Донецка уйти, силы-то неравные были опять?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Меня же обвиняют, что я хотел оставить Донецк. Рассказываю честно: в какой-то момент я перестал верить, что помощь из России вообще придёт. Просто перестал верить! И никто не мог мне это гарантировать.

Критический момент для меня, как командира, был во время прорыва в Шахтёрске. Когда они выбили нас из Дебальцево, и просто усиленная колонна 25-й бригады украинской пошла на Шахтёрск, вошла в город. Когда они заняли Дебальцево, я уже понял, что следующий рывок сделают на Шахтёрск. Я снял с фронта, то есть выделил из других батальонов, две роты. И они уже стояли на погрузке. И в момент, когда противник вошёл в Шахтёрск, одна моя рота двигалась туда, а другая была на погрузке двигаться туда. Соответственно, сразу после этого я снял ещё две роты, потом ещё одну, отправил туда бронегруппу "Оплота", то есть создал группировку. При этом обнажал я именно Донецк. Потому что был уверен: если противник и сунется в Донецк, то тут на улицах мы как-нибудь его задержим, а сдать Шахтёрск — означало полностью всё потерять.

Поскольку у нас была полупартизанская армия, грузились мы долго. Передвигались тоже долго. У всех ополченцев — семьи, они из Славянска вывезены были. И мы лишь частично успели упредить их. Одна рота всё-таки вошла в Шахтёрск и не дала его занять. Но укры перерезали дорогу между Шахтёрском и Торезом. Потом их с этой дороги с трудом выбивали. 

Бои были целую неделю, командовал Царь — Кононов. Поэтому я и поддержал его кандидатуру на пост министра обороны — как командир батальона он показал себя очень хорошо. У него был усиленный батальон. Четыре Славянских роты, моя рота военной полиции, бронегруппа "Оплота", батареи… Всем этим он нормально маневрировал. Выбил 25-ю бригаду, разгромил её с достаточно небольшими потерями со своей стороны.

В момент, когда противник перерезал дорогу между Шахтёрском и Терезом, у меня наступил психологический кризис, я начал думать о том, что делать, подумывал переносить штаб в Шахтёрск или Снежное и готовить эвакуацию Донецка. Потому что понимал: если помощи не будет, то надо хотя бы спасти людей.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Вы не должны этот момент характеризовать как психологический перелом. Я внимательно следил за процессами, за динамикой ваших выступлений и, может быть, за динамикой вашей судьбы. И считаю, что вы всё делали правильно. Всё делали правильно! Исходя из реальных соотношений сил, иначе вы не могли поступать. С другой стороны, всё, что вы делали, — это мессианский подвиг. 

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Почему говорю, что перелом был? Потому что в тот момент я приказал готовить штаб к свёртыванию, всем штабникам грузиться. Люди не обсуждали мои приказы, потому что мне верили. И сам я выехал в Шахтёрск вперёд. Но в этот момент дорога была перерезана. Я целый день там пробыл, поговорил с бойцами, посмотрел. В течение дня я практически бригадой Шахтерской  не управлял, видел, что Царь нормально справляется и вмешиваться в действия командира не хотел. К вечеру, пообщавшись с людьми, я принял решение не оставлять Донецк, хотя до этого планировал не Донецк сначала оставить, а Горловку. И за счёт горловского гарнизона прикрыть северный фас Донецка и линию на Шахтёрск. Потому что у нас там образовалась огромная, ничем не прикрытая дыра. Но тут ещё сыграло роль то, что в Горловке стоял Боцман, и он отстоял Горловку. Боцман поступил абсолютно правильно: он моему приказу готовить эвакуацию не подчинился. А на следующий день этот приказ отменился сам собой. Я понял: в той ситуации, что сложилась, мы не сможем организованно вывести войска ни из Донецка, ни из Горловки. Нам отрезали последнюю дорогу, а полевые дороги очень неудобные. Я воочию представил эвакуацию Донецка и Горловки — колонны беженцев, расстреливаемые на дорогах со всех сторон. Понял, что лучше принять бой в Донецке, чем все эти прорывы. Вечером я вернулся в Донецк и уже, несмотря на всю тяжесть ситуации, не планировал ни переноса штаба, ничего.

Это я ответил на вопрос, был ли план сдачи Донецка. Был план не сдачи Донецка, а намерение как вариант оставление Донецка с целью вывода и спасения людей, сил и  средств.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Выравнивание фронта и бросок на Мариуполь — это всё только "отпускники" делали, или ополченцы тоже участвовали?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Отдельные подразделения ополчения были им подчинены. Но в основном на Мариуполь наступали "отпускники". Когда они ушли, зыбкая осталась и линия фронта, и возможности. 

Во-первых, Мариуполь был пустой, там двое суток не было украинских военных, можно было взять без боя. Но был приказ не занимать. Не просто приказ остановиться, а приказ ни в коем случае не занимать. Так же Волноваху можно было занять.

Почему я и говорю, что события похожи на события в Крайне: там Югославская народная армия остановилась буквально за шаг до решающей победы.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Игорь Иванович, а как вы вообще в эту войну спикировали? 

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Я был советником у Аксёнова в Крыму. Он человек огромной харизмы, умный, грамотный, здравомыслящий, талантливый. Я командовал единственным подразделением крымского ополчения: рота специального назначения, которая выполняла боевые задачи. Но после боя за картографическую часть, когда двое погибло (а я этим боем командовал), рота была расформирована, люди разъезжались.

Когда произошли события в Крыму, было понятно, что одним Крымом дело не закончится. Крым в составе Новороссии — это колоссальное приобретение, бриллиант в короне Российской империи. А один Крым, отрезанный перешейками враждебным государством — не то.

Когда украинская власть распадалась на глазах, в Крым постоянно прибывали делегаты из областей Новороссии, которые хотели повторить у себя то, что было в Крыму. Было ясное желание у всех продолжить процесс. Делегаты планировали у себя восстания и просили помощи. Аксёнов, поскольку на него такой груз свалился, он по 20 часов в сутки работал, попросил меня заниматься северными территориями. И он сделал меня советником по данному вопросу. Я стал работать со всеми делегатами: из Одессы, из Николаева, из Харькова, Луганска, Донецка. У всех была полная уверенность, что если восстание разовьётся, то Россия придёт на помощь. Поэтому я собрал неразъехавшихся бойцов роты, набрал добровольцев. Собралось 52 человека.

На Славянск вышли совершенно случайно. Нам нужен был средний город. 52 человека — это сила в более-менее небольшом населённом пункте. И мне сказали, что в Славянске наиболее сильный местный актив. Этот вариант мы оценили как оптимальный.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Как обрастало людьми, подразделениями ваше движение?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Когда мы приехали в Славянск, на базе нас встречало человек 150-200. И они участвовали в штурме УВД с нами. В УВД было достаточно много оружия — под сотню автоматов и 100-150 пистолетов. Люди сразу вооружились. Часть, правда, растащили.

На следующий день мы заняли Краматорск: я отправил туда казачье подразделение — 30 человек. И пошло-поехало. Дальше всё зависело только от наличия оружия. Первые месяцы добровольцев было много, но нам нечем было вооружать. Когда начались боевые действия, полилась реальная кровь, число добровольцев поуменьшилось.

Но всё равно их было немало. Мне докладывали цифры: к концу мая по Донецкой республике записалось добровольцев 28 тысяч человек. 28 тысяч человек реально ждали оружия. Если даже половину отмести: криминальные элементы, случайные, то даже половина — это 14 тысяч человек. Если бы у нас было оружие, то ситуация развивалась совсем иначе, чем она развивалась. К моменту моего отбытия из Донецка у нас под ружьём и 10 тысяч не было. В Славянской бригаде по спискам было около 9 тысяч. Но из них комбатантов, то есть непосредственно бойцов, около 5 тысяч. Остальные — тыловики, повара, волонтёры, снабжение…

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Когда вы воевали в Славянске, вы были только военным или чувствовали себя и политиком? Люди, обращаясь к вам, спрашивают: "Кто ты, Стрелок?"

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Честно говоря, я не собирался ни в коей мере не то что заниматься политикой, но даже светиться. В Крыму я тоже многое сделал. Переговоры по сдаче штаба флота я начинал, ходил туда в одиночку, беседовал со всем штабом. Но факт в том, что я нигде не засветился. Да, где-то на фотографиях какой-то полковник. Я же не говорил, что в запасе или отставной. Для решения моих тактических задач было выгодно, чтобы меня все считали действующим. При этом я нигде не кричал, что я действующий. Просто говорил — полковник. А сами додумывайте. Ну, вот и думали: какой-то полковник. То, что я отставник, знали несколько человек. А остальные думали, что хотели. Ни фамилии, ни имени моего не знали.

Так же я планировал вести себя и в Славянске. Собирался найти харизматического лидера и оказать помощь  как советник. Первое время я так и поступал. Поэтому Пономарёв всё время мелькал. Он — народный мэр. был очень активным. Был полезен в своё время. Потом всё пошло иначе. И я не нашёл никого, кого можно было бы двигать в качестве политического лидера.

А потом просто пришла команда засветиться: приедет Денис Пушилин, его полностью поддержать. Хотя я и так все мосты сжёг, без документов там был, все бойцы оставили документы при переходе границы, но это отрезало возможности для отступления как такового вообще.

Как только я без маски, без "балаклавы" выступил по телевизору с Пушилиным, во-первых, все поняли, кто такой Стрелок. Хотя и до этого знали, что реально я командую, перехват уже был опубликован, был мой фоторобот, но тут увидели меня воочию. Тут же меня вычислили, повезли на квартиру в Москве. Я этот момент не учитывал: и не успел даже родственников предупредить. Родственников я вообще в курс никогда не вводил: что я, где, как. В результате я понёс потери в личном плане из-за этой засветки, потому что не могу жить у себя, пользоваться своей библиотекой. Не говоря о том, сколько пережили мои родственники, которые обо всём узнали тоже по телевизору. Всю войну в Славянске у меня была военная диктатура. А дальше я не лез.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Вы считаете, что ваш опыт — чисто военный, не политический. Вы были министром обороны, командиром бригады?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. В Славянске был батальон, бригады не было. Первый славянский добровольческий батальон. Было знамя, штандарт. До выхода из Славянска я фактически не осуществлял никакого влияния на Донецк в качестве министра обороны. Я постепенно выстраивал фронт. Реально мне подчинился Мозговой, я ему иногда ставил задачи. В строевом отношении он мне не подчинялся, но в тактическом. оперативном — подчинялся. Я рассматривал свою линию фронта по линии Лисичанск—Красный Лиман. Гарнизон Славянск подчинялся, Краматорск подчинялся, Дружковка—Константиновка. Какое-то время мне подчинялась и Горловка, Безлер, потому что я помог ему, — послал отряд на зачистку города, без моего отряда он бы его не взял под контроль. 

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Мне кажется, всё, что произошло тогда в Славянске и Донецке с вами, так или иначе связано с восстановлением государства. И вы участвовали не просто в восстановлении военной организации, но и государства в целом. То есть у вас была сознательно или бессознательно политическая роль, вы стоите у истоков установления государства.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. В тот момент я отлично понимал, что наедине Донецк и Луганск биться против укров не смогут. Тем более — при отсутствии собственной военной промышленности, дееспособного правительства из местных. А изначально я исходил из того, что повторится крымский вариант — Россия войдёт. Это был самый лучший вариант. И население к этому стремилось. Никто не собирался выступать за Луганскую и Донецкую республики. Все изначально были — за Россию. И референдум проводили за Россию, и воевать шли за Россию. Люди хотели присоединения к России. Российские флаги были везде. У меня на штабе был российский флаг и у всех. И население нас воспринимало под российскими флагами. Мы думали: придёт российская администрация, тыл будет организован Россией и будет ещё одна республика в составе России. И о каком-то государственном строительстве я не думал. А потом, когда понял, что Россия нас к себе не возьмёт (я себя ассоциировал с ополчением), для нас это решение было шоком.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Оно не окончательное.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. У нас ничего нет окончательного, в том-то и дело. Война идёт полгода, а мы до сих пор не знаем: "едына" Украина, не "едына" Украина. Что для нас важнее: газовые поставки или русское население на Юго-Востоке?

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Хотелось бы, чтобы и то, и то. Но не получается.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. А если не получается, то всё-таки, что важнее? Мне докладывают, что ежедневно в Донецке бомбят. Каждый день присылают полные списки попаданий: куда что попало, где какой снаряд. Вот, накануне, с двух ночи до пяти утра разносили город просто. Разносили! В один из дней с раннего утра до позднего вечера — разносили. Ещё немного — и превратят в Сталинград. А мы будем торговаться по сотне за нефть. И получается, что в торговом отношении мы с Украиной сотрудничаем, помогая ей выжить, а на фронте воюем.

Вообще, если бы я был нацелен захватить власть в ДНР, я бы смог захватить, никаких проблем. Когда я приехал из Славянска в Донецк, все ждали, что я захвачу власть. Но у меня была задача защитить республику, а не захватить власть.  Я бы с удовольствием туда вернулся.  И я считаю, что всё делал правильно… 

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Я тоже так считаю.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Но спусковой крючок войны всё-таки нажал я. Если бы наш отряд не перешёл границу, в итоге всё бы кончилось, как в Харькове, как в Одессе. Было бы несколько десятков убитых, обожженных, арестованных. И на этом бы кончилось. А практически маховик войны, которая до сих пор идёт, запустил наш отряд. Мы смешали все карты на столе. Все! И с самого начала мы начали воевать всерьёз: уничтожать диверсионные группы "правосеков". И я несу личную ответственность за то, что там происходит. За то, что до сих пор Донецк обстреливается, — я несу ответственность. За то, что Славянск оставлен, конечно, я несу ответственность. И за то, что он не освобождён, я тоже несу ответственность.

Но, поскольку "за неимением гербовой, пишем на простой", — мы создаём движение, чтобы хотя бы так, гуманитарно оказывать поддержку ополчению.

Сказать, что мы их обеспечиваем, нельзя. Но мы помогаем реально. Половина армии одета сейчас в зимнюю одежду, которую мы им поставили. Наша помощь идёт в войска.  А обеспечить гуманитарной помощью население способно только российское государство. Только государство! Из госрезервов надо брать. На те деньги, что собираем, мы можем помочь ополчению, семьям, раненым, но и то далеко не всем.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Оглядываясь на свою жизнь, не думаете ли вы, что все переломы в вашей жизни, броски, войны — это результат какой-то таинственной логики, которая заложена даже не в вашу натуру, а в судьбу?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Я против любой мистики в этом отношении. Просто считаю, что в каждой ситуации надо поступать —  не всегда получается, к сожалению, — правильно: "Делай, что должно, и будь, что будет".

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Но сами ситуации возникают случайно или логично?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. В той каше, что образовалась после распада Советского Союза, может быть всё что угодно. На войне встречаешь таких людей, которые ещё больше прошли и испытали. Я оказался под прицелом камер. Но встречал огромное количество людей, которые этого заслуживают намного больше. И прошедших больше, и более талантливых во многом. У меня воевал офицер, который знает три языка, ещё до Донецка прошёл пять войн. Совершенно уникальной судьбы. Но по каким-то несовпадениям эти люди находятся под спудом. Может быть, их час ещё настанет. Эта мистика — реальная случайность.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Но у мистики есть своё поле. Она где-то существует, где-то реализуется. И реализуется не среди звёзд, а в человеческих взаимоотношениях. Вы не примеряете на себя политический кафтан?

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Очень хотят на меня этот кафтан примерить. Но честно — мне рутинная работа никогда не нравилась. Я — разведчик, кавалерист, как Денис Давыдов. Он всегда тяготился регулярной службой. Хоть дослужился до генеральских чинов, лучше всего проявлял себя как партизан. 

Я — человек прорыва, всегда иду на острие. Самые большие успехи, что у меня лучше всего получалось, — там, где надо было идти первым, проломить, зародить, начать строить. Дальше должны приходить другие — строить. Это — во-первых. А во-вторых, я не обладаю необходимыми навыками. Если идти в политику, то я мог бы себя проявить именно в переломные моменты. Рутина мне противопоказана. Я и сам заскучаю, потеряю интерес. Сейчас у нас относительно стабильная ситуация. У нас политика построена по принципу: замазался — добро пожаловать. Есть на тебя крючок — значит, можно с тобой работать. А честному человеку сейчас в политике делать нечего. Надеюсь, что-то изменится. Всё-таки война, она многое меняет.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. В русской истории военные были неудачными политиками. Они почему-то не умели вписать себя в политику, даже когда были военными аристократами. Несчастная судьба декабристов. Поразительно вели себя военные в последние дни романовской империи…

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Там была просто измена.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Вот военные так и занимались политикой — отдали власть Гучкову, Шульгину. А Тухачевский? Не сумел ничего сделать. Жуков был хозяин страны, власть в его руках была абсолютная. Он передал её Хрущёву.



Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. У военного подспудно заложена функции подчинения.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Только не у латиноамериканского…

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Латиноамериканские военные в основном и занимаются тем, что друг друга свергают. А мировых войн они не выигрывали.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. А у турецких военных? Нет, там другие военные традиции. Русские военные всегда, реально получив власть, отдавали политикам, которые потом с ними же и расправлялись.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Я не совсем военный в классическом смысле. Командование такого рода для меня скорее случайно. Я — спецслужбист.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Как спецслужбист, вы имеете шанс стать крупным политиком. 

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Политика сейчас — это манипулирование выборами. Ложь с экрана, ложь везде. Главное качество политика — вертеться, как флюгер. Я не умею вертеться, как флюгер, и не желаю уметь. Я хочу умереть честным человеком. И лгать не буду ни с экрана, никак. Если я не могу сказать честно, то лучше ничего не скажу. Я могу обойти какие-то темы, не более того. Лгать напрямую я не буду. Категорически не хочу.

В современном политическом устройстве для меня места нет, я это прекрасно понимаю.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Может, в настоящий момент нет. Но история переменчива, особенно русская история. В ней заложена огромная динамика. Я всей кожей чувствую, что временны, эти тишина и перемирие абсолютно иллюзорны. Самое дорогое у человека — это репутация. У вас огромная репутация.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Её сейчас пытаются утопить.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Не обращайте внимания. Шлейф, что на  вас навешивают, смехотворен. Может быть, у вас будут искушения, будут чародеи, которые захотят вас очаровать. Ждите, когда труба опять затрубит.



Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Надеюсь, что дождусь.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Иерихонские трубы всегда наготове, не волнуйтесь.

Игорь СТРЕЛКОВ. Главное, чтобы медные не зазвучали.

Александр ПРОХАНОВ. Медные вы уже прошли, остались иерихонские. Стрелков занял своё место в русской истории. Он совершил то, что мог совершить. И это, дорогой Игорь Иванович, драгоценный ресурс нашей с вами исторической реальности."

Завтра — еженедельная газета

----------


## OKA

Видеобращение Игоря Ивановича Стрелкова о бедственном положении Новороссии с призывом к всесторонней помощи.




http://novorossia.pro/news/113-obras...-20112014.html

Ещё здесь информация : summer56 - О работе движения «Новороссия». 20.11.2014.

----------


## OKA

22.11.14. Вечернее сообщение Информбюро ополчения Новороссии.

"В течение дня обстановка в Новороссии существенных изменений не претерпела и оставалась напряженной. Каратели продолжали обстреливать жилые районы и объекты инфраструктуры Донецкой и Луганской народных республик. Со стороны карателей совершено не менее 18 нарушений режима прекращения огня:

с 10.20 до 17.00 со стороны населенных пунктов Авдеевка, Опытное и Пески, с использованием артиллерии, минометов и реактивных систем залпового огня не менее десяти раз обстреляны северные и северо-западные окраины Донецка. Повреждено три жилых строения. Погибло два и ранено три ополченца;

в 10.50 артиллерийскому обстрелу подверглось село Новая Марьевка. Поврежден дом и две хозяйственные постройки. Убит один и ранено трое мирных жителей;

в 12.15 с использованием ствольной артиллерии и минометов фашисты обстреляли позиции Армии ДНР в районе населенного пункта Михайловка. Поврежден один дом. Два ополченца погибло, четверо получили тяжелые ранения;

в 14.45 минометному обстрелу подверглись позиций Армии ДНР в районе шахты Комсомолец Донбасса. Сведения о потерях уточняются;

в 15.10 из минометов обстреляны южные окраины населенного пункта Малоорловка. Повреждено два дома, один житель села получил ранения;

в 16.00, 16.35 и в 16.55 бандеровцами совершены артиллерийский и минометный обстрелы населенных пунктов Кировское и Михайловка. Разрушено частное домовладение, Четверо мирных жителей получили ранения;

в 16.50 с использованием артиллерии и минометов обстреляно село Стрюково. Ранен один ополченец и два мирных жителя."   
https://vk.com/strel...-57424472_30534

gmorder: 22.11.14. Вечернее сообщение Информбюро ополчения Новороссии.

----------


## OKA

«Герои Новороссии» - новый документальный фильм, созданный студией Cassad-TV, о людях, которые стали на защиту Донбасса не ради славы и материальной выгоды, а для того, чтобы отстоять свою свободу, свое право читать и говорить на родном языке, почитать своих героев, чтобы отстоять свою землю от нашествия сторонников современного украинского фашизма. О тех, кто восстал против геноцида жителей Донбасса со стороны новой киевской власти."

Cassad-TV / Документальный фильм "Герои Новороссии"

----------


## OKA

"В Донецке снаряд попал в автобус, двое погибших   Ноябрь 25, 2014 

Семь человек ранено и двое погибли при попадании снаряда в пассажирский автобус в Донецке, сообщили в пресс-службе городского МВД Донецкой народной республики.

«Около 7:30 утра снаряд попал в автобус, выполнявший рейс по маршруту 6. Автобус в этот момент находился в переулке Колхозный поселка Октябрьский (район донецкого аэропорта). Двое человек погибли, еще семь ранено», — сообщили в МВД ДНР. По словам правоохранителей, раненые доставлены в больницы.

«Сейчас выезжаем на место обстрела и после этого поедем в больницу, для того, чтобы узнать, что им нужно. Обстрелам подверглась также Смолянка, 69 школа, 17 больница, подстанция Сервис Инвест, дом в районе автосалона Рено» — сообщил Ивана Приходько, представитель администрации Киевского района Донецка.

Также жители сообщают, что люди бегут в подвалы — в микрорайоне пропал газ и свет.

Утром во вторник и вечером в понедельник Донецк подвергся сильному обстрелу, в частности, пострадала улица Куйбышева. Одной из церквей взрывом снесло купол, пострадали заправка и магазин. "

В Донецке снаряд попал в автобус, двое погибших | DNRespublika.info

----------


## OKA

"В ЛНР простились с «ночным волком», погибшим под обстрелом

Байкер, воевавший на стороне ополченцев, погиб во время бомбежки из минометов.

В Луганской Народной Республике 26 ноября похоронили байкера из международного мотоклуба «Ночные волки». Сергей Коптев с позывным Донбасс сражался на стороне ополчения с весны 2014 года.

— Я приехал в апреле на Донбасс с Сахалина, всю страну пересек, — рассказывал о себе байкер в интервью. — Здесь моя родина. Приехал защищать свою землю и свой народ. Здесь могилы моих дедов, все они разрушены. Зачем это было делать?

Мотоциклист надеялся, что война на Украине скоро закончится и он, как прежде, сможет путешествовать по стране, тем более что байк он оставил неподалеку — в Луганске.

— 22 года меня не было на Украине, и все это время страну грабили, грабили. Ничего нового не построено, — говорил мотоциклист. — У людей кончается терпение.

Сергей Коптев погиб в понедельник, 24 ноября, во время минометного обстрела Славяносербского района. Коптев закрыл собой от осколков других бойцов. Среди участников траурной церемонии были родственники ополченца — мать и сын. Они живут в Луганской Республике."

В ЛНР простились с «ночным волком», погибшим под обстрелом - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

...

----------


## OKA

"Александр Захарченко провел рабочую встречу с делегацией из Республики Абхазия 

 В бизнес-центре «Столичный» глава Донецкой Народной Республики Александр Захарченко провел рабочую встречу с делегацией из Республики Абхазия во главе с премьер-министром Бесланом Бутбой.

Делегацию встретил министр иностранных дел ДНР Александр Кофман. Об этом сообщил корреспондент Государственного медиа-холдинга ДНР.

О результатах встречи стороны сообщат в рамках пресс-конференции. Место и время проведения мероприятия станет известно позже."

Агентство «Новороссия» — ﻿Александр Захарченко провел рабочую встречу с делегацией из Республики Абхазия

----------


## OKA

"В ДНР вводится натуральная форма оплаты труда  Вторник, 25 Ноябрь 2014      antifa

Власти ДНР направят все свои ресурсы на оборону и социальное обеспечение граждан в ответ на указ президента Украины Петра Порошенко об экономической блокаде региона. Об этом сегодня завил глава Донецкой народной республики Александр Захарченко в специальном обращении к народу Донбасса, которое распространила пресс-служба главы республики.

В обращении говорится, что власти создают единый продовольственный фонд республики для поддержки людей в условиях дефицита наличных денежных средств. Принято решение частично ввести натуральную форму оплаты труда: за работу людям будут платить товарами первой необходимости.
«Проводится мобилизация всех возможных внутренних ресурсов с упором на оборону, промышленность, финансовую систему, инфраструктуру, социальное обеспечение», — поясняется в обращении.
Кроме того, уже создан пенсионный фонд ДНР, готова к работе местная почта, открыты первые отделения связи, в которых начаты социальные выплаты гражданам. В ближайшие дни правительство планирует создать фонд социального страхования по временной потере трудоспособности и фонд социального страхования от несчастных случаев на производстве, а также Центр занятости. Также будут развиваться филиалы банков и налаживаться системы платежных терминалов.
«Невзирая на все сложности, мы обеспечим население гуманитарной помощью, всем необходимым для жизнедеятельности и проведения отопительного сезона», — отмечает правительство.
Напомним, киевский режим призвал жителей Донбасса покинуть территории республик и полностью прекратил все социальные выплаты с 1 декабря 2014 года. Стоит напомнить, что программ по работе с переселенцами на Украине не существует, есть лишь имитация, на реализацию которой даже при всем желании у украинских заправил просто нет средств. Кроме того хорошо известно, что население украинских территорий зачастую очень неприветливо относится к беженцам из Донбасса, отказывая им и в крове, и в работе.   

В ДНР вводится натуральная форма оплаты труда - АНТИФАШИСТ 

"Официальное заявление президиума Народного Совета Донецкой Народной Республики Новости 25.11.2014

Руководство Украины – Петр Порошенко и Арсений Яценюк – своими последними действиями окончательно противопоставили украинское государство народу Донбасса. Донецкой и Луганской Народным Республикам объявлена блокада. Согласно принятым накануне нормативно-правовым актам, все бюджетные учреждения, находящиеся на территории Донецкой Народной Республики, должны быть выведены на подконтрольные украинской стороне территории. 

Все выплаты бюджетникам полностью остановлены. Зарплаты и пенсии чиновники обязуются выдать только тем, кто выехал с территории Донецкой и Луганской Народных Республик и встал на учет. Фактически, это конфискация законных пенсий, пособий и льгот наших ветеранов, пенсионеров, инвалидов и матерей. Это лишение народа Донбасса медицинского, коммунального обслуживания, сферы образования, культуры и социальной сферы. Это попытка вывести Донбасс за пределы цивилизованной жизни. 

Мы считаем, что правовых оснований не выплачивать деньги из бюджета лицам, зарегистрированным в населенных пунктах ДНР и ЛНР, нет. 

Граждане, проживающие на нашей земле, имеют равные с другими гражданами Украины права. Украинское правительство забывает, что пенсионные сбережения – это деньги самих людей, отложенные ими за всю трудовую жизнь, отданные государству на хранение и приумножение.

 Это деньги людей, годами отдававших свой интеллектуальный, физический труд и здоровье на благо независимой Украины.

 В данном случае украинское государство – не собственник, а распорядитель этих средств, и не имеет права произвольно ими распоряжаться. Этими действиями Украина нарушила не только нормы собственного законодательства, но и основные международные акты и соглашения, среди которых Всеобщая декларация прав человека и Хартия социальных прав и гарантий граждан независимых государств. Эти документы на международном уровне закрепили право человека на полное социальное обеспечение независимо от расовой и национальной принадлежности, пола, языка, места жительства, рода и характера деятельности. Кроме того, одним из пунктов последнего указа Петр Порошенко фактически признал на Донбассе нарушение положений Конвенции о защите прав человека и основных свобод. Мы считаем, что действия руководства Украины неприемлемы. Это не только аморальное лишение самых не защищенных слоев населения возможности получать законные средства к существованию, но и деяние, в котором непредвзятый суд легко обнаружит признаки социального геноцида. 
Правительство Украины объявило войну не вооруженным людям, а простым мирным жителям, старикам и детям. Мы обращаемся к мировому сообществу и Российской Федерации с просьбой остановить гуманитарную катастрофу и социальный геноцид, к которым привели действия украинского правительства. Мы требуем созвать экстренное заседание Совета Безопасности ООН и рассмотреть на нем вопрос вмешательства миротворческого контингента с участием представителей Российской Федерации для контроля за выполнением достигнутых ранее договоренностей и разрешением гуманитарной и социальной ситуации."

Источник:Официальное заявление президиума Народного Совета Донецкой Народной Республики | Официальный сайт Правительства и Народного Совета ДНР   Пресс-центр ДНР © Пресс- центр ДНР | ДНР - Донецкая Народная Республика | Новости ДНР | ДНР сегодня - официальный сайт ДНР




"Мэр Донецка: Украина украла у ДНР около миллиарда гривен, денег в бюджете Донецка практически не осталось  26.11.2014

По словам назначенного властями ДНР мэра Донецка Игоря Мартынова, денег в городском бюджете практически не осталось, в финансовом управлении мэрии рассказали, что Украина заблокировала около 360 млн гривен (почти 24 млн долларов) на счетах мэрии города и ее контрагентов.

«До войны в бюджет города приходило 150–170 млн гривен (9,9 — 11,2 млн долларов — прим. ВЗГЛЯД) в месяц. Сейчас денег практически нет, в ручном режиме перераспределяем то, что получаем за платежи и проезд», — цитирует РИА «Новости» Мартынова.

В частности, сейчас городская казна получает ежемесячно около 3 млн гривен (около 198 тыс. долларов) в качестве платежей за транспорт, еще некоторая сумма поступает в качестве платежей за услуги ЖКХ, сообщил Мартынов.

«Если бы не получили помощь из резерва главы государства (глава ДНР Захарченко — прим. ВЗГЛЯД), то платить было бы вовсе нечем», — заявил мэр Донецка. О размере этой разовой помощи Мартынов говорить отказался. «Сотрудники исполкома пятый месяц не получают зарплату, на что они живут, я не знаю», — сказал он.

«На казначейских счетах города Киев заблокировал 90 млн гривен. Еще ушло с наших счетов, но не дошло до получателей 270 млн, то есть, получается, выставленные нам счета не оплачены… Еще недофинансировано порядка 300 млн гривен — это то, что не успело уйти на наши счета», — сказала и.о. начальника финансового управления мэрии Елена Повалий.

Мэр Донецка Игорь Мартынов заявил, что эти деньги были «фактически украдены». «360 млн, которые нам не дали, фактически украли. Это наши деньги, которыми мы не можем пользоваться… А если посчитать по всей республике, то будет до миллиарда. У них есть на эти средства возможности финансировать военные действия против нас. Это еще раз говорит об их порядочности», — сказал Мартынов.

По словам Повалий, сейчас мэрия «ведет разъяснительную работу» среди населения, чтобы за услуги ЖКХ оно платило на счета самой мэрии. «Тогда деньги будут оставаться в Донецке», — пояснила она, добавив, что сейчас по всему городу открываются кассы и платежные терминалы, через которые можно будет платить за ЖКХ и другие услуги.

«Активно идет перерегистрация предприятий, сейчас они переоформляются, чтобы платить налоги в Донецке. При этом некоторые предприятия, которые еще не перерегистрировались, платят налоги на украинские счета, то есть в украинский бюджет», — добавила и.о. начальника финансового управления мэрии Донецка.

Напомним также, ранее во вторник сообщалось, что власти Украины должны почти 1,7 млрд гривен (5 млрд рублей) пенсионерам Донецка.

В середине ноября Киев официально снял с себя ответственность за мирных жителей, оказавшихся в «зоне АТО»: президентскими указами предписано эвакуировать все госучреждения и прекратить обслуживание банковских счетов. Такие события свидетельствуют о начале новой фазы войны, которую в Киеве фактически расценивают как войну на чужой земле.

12 ноября власти самопровозглашенных Луганской и Донецкой народных республик опубликовали обращение к властям Украины с требованием не прекращать социальные выплаты гражданам, находящимся на подконтрольных ополчению территориях.

Однако власти Киева отказались рассматривать обращение Донбасса о выплате пенсий.

5 ноября премьер-министр Украины Арсений Яценюк заявил о прекращении выплат соцпособий  населению  территорий, которые контролируются ополченцами."

Мэр Донецка: Украина украла у ДНР около миллиарда гривен, денег в бюджете Донецка практически не осталось | Русская весна 





"Обращение руководства ГБ №2 г. Горловки ко всем неравнодушным  Автор: Мери от Сегодня, 20:31

В связи с активными боевыми действиями и сложившейся гуманитарной ситуацией в Новороссии, больницы городов Донбасса остро нуждаются в медикаментах и оборудовании.

Городская больница №2 г. Горловка подала заявку на изделия медицинского назначения для проведения процедур гемодиализа. Всех не равнодушных просим откликнуться и помочь."

http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...nodushnym.html


"Вблизи Станицы Луганской продолжаются бои между ополчением и карателями  Автор: nikanatin от Сегодня, 16:30

Очевидцы сообщают, что вблизи населенного пункта Станица Луганская, в районе базы отдыха «Дубрава», активизировались столкновения украинских карателей с силами ополчения. В данном районе наблюдается активное применения минометов и танковых орудий.

Столкновения вокруг Станица Луганская имеют характер ближнего боя, что не свойственно для последнего времени. За текущий месяц ополченцы и ВСУ не вступали в активный ближний бой и всё больше использовали артиллерию и минометы.

В районе рыбхоза ведутся постоянные обстрелы, повреждены трансформатор и несколько электроопор по ул. Красноармейской. После полуночи было совершено несколько залпов из систем «Град». Снаряды взорвались в районе с. Верхняя Ольховая, информация о разрушении и пострадавших уточняется. В эти минуты ведется ближний бой между украинскими силовиками и ополченцами - ред. на выезде из Станицы вблизи базы отдыха Дубрава,
 -  сообщают укроСМИ. 

На данный момент информация о разрушениях и пострадавших уточняется."

http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...ratelyami.html

----------


## OKA

"Анатолий Вассерман Колумнист  Сопротивление путчу на Украине  24 ноября 2014

Вопросы о Новороссии. Кто дал ей старт, есть ли там российские войска и что бывает во время войны

Некий житель одного из регионов, пока входящих во владения Игоря Валерьевича Коломойского, задал мне несколько вопросов личным сообщением в Живом Журнале. Вопросы показались мне достаточно типичными, так что их и мои ответы на них я решил довести до всеобщего сведения, убрав то, что, на мой взгляд, могло бы хоть как-то указать на личность моего собеседника.

У меня есть друг. Он служит в укр-нацгвардии. Сразу скажу, что это не батальон Айдар или какой-либо другой выкидыш нацистской белиберды. Батальон моего друга собрали из милиционеров нашей области, военных и других силовых структур. Официально они считаются милицейским спецназом. И по словам этого самого друга, в батальоне не оказалось откровенно долбанутых нацистов, фашистов, бандеровцев… Зато оказались люди, искренне поверившие в укрСМИ, в агрессию России, Путина и российской армии… Ну и — понятно — в то, что нужно защищать родину (Украину) от злого врага. В общем, этот батальон ни разу не принимал участия в боевых действиях. Единственное, чем они занимаются — стоят на блокпостах, смотрят, как провозят груз 200 мимо их блокпоста, а также проверяют выезжающие машины из города на наличие чего-то нехорошего. Ну и периодически пихают мордой в землю правосеков, тем самым их успокаивая. Блокпост правосеков находится на расстоянии примерно 200 метров от поста нацгвардии. Эти ПСы как нажрутся, так начинают буянить, на местных жителей с ножами бросаются, «отжимают» мобильные телефоны или что посерьёзней.

Нынешний государственный переворот на Украине проведён силами ПС и прочих боевиков. Естественно, они теперь чувствуют себя главными. Потому и беспредельничают.

Так вот, по долгу службы моему другу приходится слушать рассказы донецких, которые семьями убегают из ДНР или ЛНР. В общем, выезжающие донецкие не жалуют ополченцев. Рассказывают, как им тяжело жить (воды, света, тепла, еды нет), утверждают, что ополченцы творят что хотят, забирают машины, отжимают бизнес…

Увы, среди ополченцев тоже есть беспредельщики. Но значительная часть их безобразий связана с тем, что централизованное снабжение ополчения по сей день не налажено, а потому они вынуждены добывать еду и одежду (и деньги на них) самостоятельно. Впрочем, с этим в последние пару месяцев пытаются бороться формирующиеся власти. Но пока, к сожалению, настроение «война всё спишет» бытует по обе стороны линии фронта. А вот отсутствие воды, света, тепла, еды — следствие методичного расстрела объектов жизнеобеспечения артиллерией, подчинённой киевским карателям.

Получается так, что до того, как мой друг побывал на этих блокпостах, я от него ни разу не слышал «Путин ***». А вот после возвращения оттуда данная фраза слетела с его уст. А я соответственно после рассказов друга усомнился в благородности ДНР и ЛНР.

Война вообще содержит не только благородные события. Но всё же первоисточник неблагородства не в Донецке и Луганске, а во Львове и Киеве.

Мой вопрос заключается в том, как я должен относиться к подобным рассказам?

Считать их печальным, но чаще всего достоверным следствием войны.

И мне всё ещё не ясно.

Отвечаю в меру собственного разумения.

Кто мог организовать первую волну ополченцев?

Сами граждане. В советское время основная часть мужчин служила в вооружённых силах или училась на военных кафедрах. Да и в гражданской жизни немало специальностей, связанных именно с организацией коллективов. Впрочем, насколько я наслышан, ополчение первоначально поддерживали местные олигархи — Ахметов в Донецке, Ефремов в Луганске: им нужно было напомнить днепропетровскому клану, пришедшему ко власти в Киеве, что интересы донбасского клана тоже нужно учитывать. Но как раз те руководители ополчения, что связаны с этими олигархами, старались ограничиться символическими действиями, не доводя дело до взятия власти всерьёз.

Кто потом возглавил этот поток ополченцев и собрал из него боеспособную единицу?

Решающую роль сыграл Стрелков — человек с изрядным боевым опытом чеченской кампании, да ещё и подробно изучающий (в рамках реконструкции былых боевых событий) военное искусство. Он приехал из РФ на Донбасс добровольцем и долго умело руководил обороной Славянска. За это время нашлись и другие грамотные командиры. Но единые вооружённые силы из этих разрозненных отрядов ещё предстоит создать.

Кто состоит в рядах войска донецкого?

В основном добровольцы. Но не только с Донбасса: там немало и жителей других регионов Украины, поскольку государственный переворот в Киеве ущемил интересы большинства граждан республики, так что на Украине нашлось немало желающих отстаивать эти интересы силой.

Есть ли среди ополченцев военные регулярной армии РФ, выполняющие приказы верховного главнокомандующего?

Насколько я могу судить, нет. Хотя там побывало, по оценкам аналитиков, уже несколько сот военнослужащих РФ, взявших отпуска специально для участия в защите Донбасса (а если повезёт — и в полном подавлении государственного переворота).

Откуда у ополченцев такое вооружение, где они его взяли или кто его поставляет?

Донбасс — один из крупнейших в России (ещё с XIX века) центров оборонной промышленности. В частности, Луганский патронный завод — один из мощнейших в стране, а Луганский пушечный завод снабжал артиллерией Крым во время Севастопольской обороны 1854–55-го годов. Кроме того, украинские каратели воюют столь безграмотно, что постоянно попадают в окружение и вынуждены бросать тяжёлое вооружение. Наконец, украинские прапорщики ещё в советское время считались самыми вороватыми во всей армии, а сейчас уже достаточно надёжно доказана покупка ополченцами на складах украинской армии нескольких сот орудий, систем залпового огня, танков… Словом, всё вооружение, использованное ополченцами, теоретически может быть местным. Что, конечно, не исключает возможности его получения из РФ.

Если его поставляет Россия, то как к этому относиться, должна ли она это делать?

Должна. Хотя бы потому, что по родному языку 5/6 граждан Украины — такие же русские, как граждане РФ. Границы, нарисованные в советское время, были административными и не дают права ущемлять часть русского народа, отсечённую этими границами. Кроме того, помощь оружием — общепринятая, хотя и не афишируемая, общемировая практика. Например, Соединённые Государства Америки и Саудовская Аравия снабжают оружием и инструкторами исламских боевиков по всему миру — от Афганистана в 1980-е годы до Сирии сейчас.

Почему местные жители, которые валят с Донбасса, жалуются на ДНР?

Потому, что опасаются: в противном случае их не пропустят на Украину. Те, кто уезжает в РФ, говорят о ДНР и ЛНР в основном хорошее.

Правда ли это?

Частично правда. Война вообще создаёт множество неприятностей мирным жителям и даёт немало возможностей нарушителям закона.

Если это правда, то почему ополчение не провело свою внутреннюю зачистку от мразей?

Потому, что ополчение вынуждено сосредоточиться на главной своей задаче — защите от киевских карателей."

Вопросы о Новороссии. Кто дал ей старт, есть ли там российские войска и что бывает во время войны 


Гарантий невозобновления войны нет  :

----------


## OKA

"Украинская армия подвергла Донецк массовому обстрелу. Есть жертвы  Четверг, 27 Ноябрь 2014      antifa

Сегодня, 27 ноября под массовый обстрел тяжелой артиллерии ВСУ попали жилые дома и школа в Куйбышевском районе Донецка, в результате чего погибли люди. Два часа назад плотно обстрелян Азотный.

По информации с мест событий, крайне серьезно пострадала больница №23  и училище №23. Поступают сведения о многочисленных жертвах среди местного населения. В первые минуты точно было известно о двух погибших и шести раненых. В настоящее время данные о погибших уточняются. 

Социальные сети переполнены сообщениями жителей Донецка, которые находятся на грани паники. Наиболее осведомленные пользователи сообщают, что причиной массовой атаки на город украинской армии стали вчерашние успешные операции Ополчения по ликвидации украинских блок-постов.
 «Наши накрыли вчера сегодня несколько складов и блок-постов укров за что и получили ответку по жилому массиву.
Киев смирился с потерей Донбасса и делает с него выжженную землю, пытаясь повесить этот регион на Россию», - пишет один из гражданских военкоров. 

Ранее заряды из украинского «Града» накрыли микрорайон Жилкоп в Донецке. Среди погибших оказался 12-летний мальчик и 55-летняя женщина.

За прошедшие сутки обстановка на территории Донбасса серьезно накалилась. В самом Донецке продолжают грохотать залпы и выстрелы. Так, один из снарядов влетел в квартиру пожилой супружеской пары. Жители квартиры чудом уцелели, однако, получили ранения. Пострадавшие уверены, что снаряд выпустили украинские военные. Об этом свидетельствует траектория полета и место попадания снаряда в квартиру."

Подробнее с фото : Украинская армия подвергла Донецк массовому обстрелу. Есть жертвы - АНТИФАШИСТ


Как и говорилось выше-любой успех ополченцев вызывает всплеск бандеровской ненависти и обстрелы мирных граждан.

----------


## OKA

"СК РФ возбудил дело по факту обстрела больницы и домов в Донецке   22:48 27.11.2014

"Кроме того, Главным следственным управлением СК России возбуждено уголовное дело по факту воспрепятствования законной деятельности журналиста информационного портала LifeNews в городе Киеве", — сообщил официальный представитель СК РФ Владимир Маркин.

МОСКВА, 27 ноя — РИА Новости. Следственный комитет России возбудил дело по факту обстрела больницы и жилых домов в Донецке, а также по факту воспрепятствования законной деятельности российского журналиста на Украине, сообщил официальный представитель СК РФ Владимир Маркин.

"Главным следственным управлением СК России по факту артиллерийского обстрела больницы и двух жилых домов в городе Донецке, в результате которого погибли местная жительница и ребенок 2002 года рождения, возбуждено уголовное дело", — сообщил Маркин.

"Судя по тому, что ни одно подобное преступление так и не получило должной оценки официального Киева, то на таких примерах, по всей видимости, воспитывается новое самосознание украинского общества. Только вот с точки зрения нормального человека все это больше напоминает коллективный образ агрессивного импотента — вроде постоянно что-то хотят, но не могут. Поэтому злобу свою срывают на беззащитных женщинах и детях», — сказал Маркин.

"Кроме того, Главным следственным управлением СК России возбуждено уголовное дело по факту воспрепятствования законной деятельности журналиста информационного портала LifeNews в городе Киеве", — отметил он."

СК РФ возбудил дело по факту обстрела больницы и домов в Донецке | РИА Новости 


"Сводка военных событий в Новороссии за 27.11.2014 Автор: nikanatin от Сегодня, 10:00 

27 ноября в Киеве состоялось первое заседание Верховной Рады Украины восьмого созыва, в котором новоизбранные депутаты приняли присягу и приступили к законотворчеству. Одной из главных публичных тем первого заседания стала война на Донбассе. В кулуарах же происходила активная делёжка портфелей. А пока народные избранники делили министерские кресла и придумывали очередные меры давления на народ Донбасса, в Новороссии гибли ополченцы и мирные граждане, в том числе дети. За минувшие сутки в Луганской и Донецкой народных республиках погибли пять мирных жителя и четыре ополченца, более двадцати человек получили ранения.

27 ноября ситуация на фронтах Новороссии существенных изменений не претерпела. Наиболее активные боевые действия шли в течение минувшего дня у населённого пункта  Станица Луганская. Здесь ополчение и украинские силовики вступили в открытое противостояние, бои идут на окраинах города.

Разведка армии ДНР докладывает о наращивании ударной группировки украинской армии на всех направлениях. По данным разведки, Вооружённые силы Украины проводит подготовку личного состава и огневых позиций артиллерии к ведению боевых действий в зимних условиях. Кроме того, сообщается об укреплении оборонительных позиций украинской армии вдоль линии фронта, а также установке минных заграждений. Подобные действия украинского военного командования в сочетании с действиями и заявлениями украинских политиков свидетельствуют о планах Киева установить полную блокаду Новороссии.

карта боевых действий



Военные события в ДНР

Утром 27 ноября дважды, в 07:00 и 07:05 (здесь и далее время – московское), украинские военные со стороны н.п. Авдеевка осуществили артобстрел из ракетной системы залпового огня “Град БМ-21″ по Киевскому району Донецка. В 07:50 со стороны н.п. Опытное была обстреляна шахта «Октябрьский рудник» в Куйбышевском районе. С направления н.п. Орловка киевские силовики вели артобстрел по 15-му участку Октябрьского района.

Со стороны Песок по состоянию на 13:30 украинские военные наносили удары в направлении Куйбышевского района Донецка из РСЗО, также применялись ствольные артсистемы и миномёты. Большей частью пострадал микрорайон Азотный. Здесь в результате обстрела были зафиксированы множественные разрушения. Один из снарядов попал в стационарное отделение кардиологии 23-й больницы: в медучреждении выбило стекла, частично разрушилась кровля здания, также в двух домах начались пожары. В результате обстрела Азотного минимум шестеро человек получили ранения, ещё три мирных жителя погибли, среди погибших – один ребёнок 12-ти лет.

Около 22:00 украинские силовики нанесли удар из РСЗО "Град" (полный пакет) по району Петровки. В это же время начался обстрел из миномётов террикона шахты Панфиловская. В 22:17 артиллерия армии Новороссии развернула системы РСЗО и в рамках проведения контрбатарейной борьбы нанесла залп из РСЗО "Град" по позициям силовиков в районе Авдеевки.

Не менее пяти человек пострадали в Петровском районе Донецка после того, как автомобиль ПАО “Донецкгоргаз” с ремонтниками газопровода подорвалась на противотанковой мине во время проведения восстановительных работ.

Вооружённые силы ДНР в Донецком аэропорту в 07:00 и 07:15 были обстреляны артиллерий ВСУ со стороны н.п. Опытное, а в 07:10 – со стороны н.п. Пески. 27 ноября ВСУ с двух сторон предприняли попытку атаковать аэропорт Донецка. Украинская бронетехника атаковала позиции ополченцев со стороны н.п. Авдеевка и северо-запада. В этой атаке украинские войска потеряли 2 единицы бронетехники: или БМП, или БТР. После контратаки ополченцев силовики отступили на прежние позиции.

Около 16:00 очевидцы сообщали о бое в районе н.п. Водяное с применением стрелкового оружия.

Водяное

Поступала информация, что ополчение произвело артиллерийскую атаку на позиции ВСУ в районе н.п. Курахово. Обострилась обстановка у населённых пунктов Новомихайловка, Красногоровка, Славное и Березовое. Украинские силовики, контролирующие указанные населённые пункты, регулярно сообщают об артобстрелах своих позиций.

Около 7:50  в районе Макеевки (Черемушки-Гвардейка) было слышно канонаду.

Неразорвавшиеся мины и снаряды вывезли спасатели МЧС Донецкой народной республики из поселка Коммунар (район города Макеевка), который накануне подвергся обстрелу. Три неразорвавшихся артиллерийских снаряда, мина "Нона" и еще три мины разного калибра были извлечены и вывезены спасателями на подрывную.

Ополченцы в Дзержинске обстреляли позиции ВСУ и атаковали украинский блокпост на выезде из населённого пункта. Около 17:00 в Горловке возобновились артобстрелы со стороны ВСУ. Один из снарядов попал в жилой дом в районе Строителей, есть раненые среди мирного населения, погибших нет.

Со своих позиций в н.п. Малоорловка из миномётов украинские силовики обстреляли северные окраины н.п. Кировское. Артиллерия ополчения, в свою очередь, производила минометные и артобстрелы опорных пунктов ВСУ возле н.п. Малоорловка, Орлово-Ивановка и Каменка.

По позициям ополчения в районе Никишино около 01:00 из самоходного орудия «Нона» украинскими силовиками были нанесены несколько ударов. На протяжении всего дня никаких серьезных боестолкновений в Никишино не было. ВСУ производили обстрел позиций ополчения, но в открытое противостояние не вступали. Днём то и дело работала украинская "Нона", а также украинские силовики периодически открывали стрельбу по позициям ополченцев из АГС и пулемётов, но безуспешно. Ополченцы, в свою очередь, в целях экономии боеприпасов ответный огонь не вели.

С 08:00 до 08:30 27 ноября ополченцы осуществляли артобстрел по н.п. Заможное (Чермалик) со стороны н.п. Приморское. В 14:40 из минометов ВСУ с направления н.п. Чермалик обстреливался населённый пункт Набережное. В течение суток ополченцы дважды обстреливали из минометов и стрелкового оружия опорный пункт ВСУ в районе н.п. Гранитное.

Очередной обмен пленными провели представители Донецкой народной республики и украинские силовики. Обмен произошёл по схеме «шесть на шесть».

Данные разведки ДНР. Из населенного пункта Великая Новоселка в село Шахтерское (51 км западнее Донецка) прибыло десять единиц боевых машин РСЗО «Ураган». На ж/д станцию Купянск-Узловое (90 км юго-восточнее Харькова) прибыл состав с бронетехникой (до 20 БМП), а также колонна автомобильной техники (30 единиц). По данным на 27 ноября ВСУ продолжают наращивать ударную группировку на Донецком направлении: в Новогродовку (35 км северо-западнее Донецка) переброшена батальонная тактическая группа численностью до трехсот человек, усиленная двумя танковыми ротами и минометной батареей; в Сватово передислоцирован дивизион РСЗО БМ-21 «Град» (9 установок). Огневые позиции размещены между административным корпусом АО «ГОРГАЗ» и складом химических удобрений. Охрану осуществляет специально переброшенное подразделение нацгвардии, численностью около 100 человек.

Военные события в ЛНР

Ночью в районе лесного массива Лисичанска (под контролем украинских силовиков) ДРГ ополчения обстреляла укрепрайоны украинских силовиков.

По сообщениям украинских СМИ, в результате обстрела н.п. Чернухино, где расположена колония строгого режима, сбежали четверо заключенных. Несколько снарядов взорвались в непосредственной близости от колонии и повредили ограждение. В образовавшийся пролом сбежали четверо осужденных за тяжкие преступления.

В течение суток артиллерия ополчения из САУ и миномётов нанесла ряд ударов по позициям ВСУ в н.п. Попасная (пригороды), Чернухино, Золотое, Горское.

На трассе Бахмутка сохраняется напряжённая обстановка. Особенно массированные обстрелы ведутся в районе номерных блокпостов у н.п. Фрунзе и Трёхизбенка. На данном участке фронта наступательные действия ополчения стихли, в целом, сохраняется статус-кво, украинским силовикам удаётся доставлять своим подразделениям припасы.

В 00:15 с использованием минометов был совершен обстрел села Крымское. Повреждено два частных домовладения. Погибло четыре бойца народного ополчения, три мирных жителя получили ранения. Артиллерия ополчения нанесла ответный удар в район с. Крымское. В результате удара был уничтожен "Пион" ВСУ, из которого обстреливался Кировск. Также был уничтожен украинский миномётный расчёт (восемь орудий).

На подступах к городу Счастье ополченцы вступили в открытый бой с украинскими силовиками. Подробностей не сообщалось. К вечеру 27 ноября возобновились взаимные  артиллерийские обстрелы по направлению Весёлая Гора – район Луганской ТЭС.

Ночью на 27 ноября в районе н.п. Макарово артиллерия ополчения атаковала позиции украинской армии. На позициях ВСУ в Макарово наблюдалось сильное задымление, вероятно, снаряды попали в склад боеприпасов. По сообщениям украинской стороны, пострадавших нет. Утром въезд со стороны Макарово в н.п. Станица Луганская был перекрыт. В 14:15 со стороны Макарово украинскими силовиками был нанесен огневой удар по железнодорожному мосту южнее Станицы Луганской. Ополчение, в свою очередь, вело огонь по укрепрайонам ВСУ из миномётов, гранатомётов и стрелкового оружия возле н.п. Верхняя Ольховая, Ольховое и Предельское.

Макарово

На протяжении 27 ноября в Станице Луганской сохранялась напряжённая обстановка. На подступах к городу продолжались ближние бои между ополчением и украинскими силовиками с использованием различных видов оружия. Зафиксированы разрушения некоторых зданий в результате автоматных обстрелов. В результате миномётного обстрела на ул. Советской разрушено несколько зданий, есть раненые среди мирного населения. К вечеру украинские силовики открыли огонь из артиллерии по ополченцам. По некоторым данным, господствующие высоты над Станицей Луганской находятся под контролем армии ЛНР.

Украинские силовики вечером 27 ноября обстреляли из миномета пассажирский автобус, который стоял на блокпосту в районе Станицы Луганской для проверки документов. В результате обстрела два человека погибли (один ополченец, осуществляющий проверку документов и один мирный житель), ещё 14 получили ранения различной степени тяжести, в числе которых восемь гражданских лиц и шесть ополченцев. Еще две мины разорвались на блокпосту после прибытия туда медиков "скорой помощи".

Прочее

Очередной российский гуманитарный конвой (60 грузовых автомобилей) с помощью для жителей Донбасса выехал из подмосковного Ногинска в направлении Ростовской области. Об этом сообщил заместитель начальника по работе со СМИ национального центра управления в кризисных ситуациях МЧС РФ Олег Воронов. Конвой везет стекло, кровельные материалы, а также продукты питания, в том числе сахар и консервы.

Канада предоставит Украине нелетальную военную помощь на сумму $11 млн, а также примет участие в обучении украинских военных, участвующих в боевых действиях в Донбассе."

http://cassad.net/category/war/1102-...-27112014.html





"28 ноября 2014, 00:45   Южная Осетия готовит договор о сотрудничестве с ДНР

Цхинвал готовит договор о сотрудничестве с ДНР. Решение о признании Южной Осетией независимости Луганской и Донецкой народных республик было принято единогласно и без тени сомнения. Об этом сообщил сообщил председатель южноосетинского парламента Анатолий Бибилов. 

Бибилов отметил, что в Южной Осетии руководствовались тем, что «и Донецкая народная республика, и Луганская народная республика, в принципе, в том же состоянии, в каком мы были в 1990-х годах».

«И мы прекрасно понимаем, что людям, которые проживают в обоих республиках, нужна поддержка. И самая главная поддержка, которая нужна, политическая. И у нас никаких сомнений не было… признавать ли нам Донецкую и Луганскую народные республики. Мы обязаны были это сделать», — сообщил Бибилов.

По словам Бибилова, президент Южной Осетии Леонид Тибилов поручил МИДу заняться подготовкой договора."

Южная Осетия готовит договор о сотрудничестве с ДНР - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

"Помощь Донбассу. Отчёт №11    28 ноября 2014



Помощь Донбассу. Отчёт №11

Очередной отчет. Все как всегда: собрали, приехали, разгрузились, уехали.

В этот раз обошлись нашей минивенкой. Груз был не очень габаритный. Но — ценный.

1. Тепловизор. Очень просили, действительно был нужен. Теперь есть, даже прошел в ту же ночь проверку. Белорусская техника показала себя весьма достойно. Выражаю отдельную благодарность Роману из ООО «Спецоснащение», без помощи которого обойтись было бы нереально. Он его дотащил из Минска.

2. Компьютер для видеомонтажа. Начальник отдела гуманитарки «Призраков» Елена Гладкова обратилась с просьбой срочно добыть ей компьютер для монтажа видеороликов взамен покинувшего их отдел раньше времени агрегата.

Здесь вступил в дело другой Роман. Который наш коллега. И за несколько часов создал аппарат, который полностью отвечал запрошенным требованиям и даже их превосходил. Ну, и монитор к нему новый добавили.

Елена лично приехала из Алчевска за компьютером. А сам "виновник торжества" на снимке оказался у меня за спиной.

3. Привезли также 11 утепленных костюмов «Горка» для подразделения Механика. Ибо сапожники были без сапог. Теперь и выглядят… соответственно, и по погоде. На предыдущем снимке Саша Механик уже в обновке.

4. Две сотни ИРП. Паек — дело вообще нужное.

5. Гуманитарный груз от «Триколора». Несколько ящиков с медикаментами, шприцами и 15 упаковок памперсов для взрослых. И посылки от наших читателей: Ярослава из Бузулука, Валерия из Братска, Ирины из Новосибирска.

Если в деньгах, то стоимость нашего груза составила 202 тысячи рублей. Без пятого пункта, естественно.

В комментариях к предыдущему отчету и в личных сообщениях несколько наших читателей высказали предложение, что в связи с приближающимся Новым годом есть смысл подумать над тем, чтобы обратить наше внимание и поддержку на детей Новороссии. Мы приняли решение отработать эту тему и занимаемся этим вопросом.

Автор Скоморохов Роман (Banshee)"

Фото здесь : Помощь Донбассу. Отчёт №11 » Военное обозрение 



"Ярослав Воскоенко: приговорен и расстрелян.         30 ноябрь 2014 13:45 Автор: Admin 

Ярослав Александрович Воскоенко, родился в городе Лисичанск, в 1998 году. Объявлен в розыск по статье 258 часть УК Украины «Создание террористической группы или террористической организации» (лишение свободы на срок от 10 до 15 лет или пожизненным лишением свободы). По данным украинских СМИ, был расстрелян 14 августа в Лисичанске.



«…Вспоминаю выход из Лисичанска и перед глазами тьма вокруг взрывы, кровь, по нам ведется прицельная стрельба.
Валерия Ляхова позывной Красотка, 16 лет, проживала в Лисичанске, в районе Пролетарска, ее отец погиб на передовой, она погибла под танком с тремя гранатами Ф-1.
Красотка с тремя гранатами бросилась на танк, пожертвовала собой чтобы прикрыть фланг. В 16 лет у неё забрала жизнь война, посмертно ГЕРОЙ она.
Детство закончилось быстро слишком, взяла в руки СВД, 17 летняя, Лена Малышка, Сражалась за Родину, за родной Донбасс»


- Похоронили меня 14 августа. Украинские СМИ писали о том, что в Лисичанске был расстрелян малолетний террорист Воскоенко Ярослав. Но это был «вброс». Я жив, со мной всё хорошо. Объявлен в розыск я по 258 статье (часть 3) Украинского уголовного кодекса, обвиняют в терроризме.
Но мне всего 16 лет, я родился и вырос здесь, в Лисичанске. Какой же я террорист? В розыск я был объявлен после того, как в интернете появился первый материал о батальоне «Юная самооборона», этот материал содержал мою фотографию, а также было указано моё имя, как имя создателя и командира батальона.



«Юная Самооборона»: начало

- Расскажи, пожалуйста, о событиях в Лисичанске. Как сформировалась твоя гвардия, как она называлась, сколько человек в ней состояло? С самого начала.

- Вначале нас было немного, всего 11 человек. 22 мая украинские войска впервые напали на наш город. Нам было по 16 лет. Мы мечтали вступить в ряды Ополчения, нам хотелось защищать свой родной город. В Ополчение нас, конечно, не взяли, никто не мог принять на себя такую ответственность, потому что мы несовершеннолетние. И мы решили сформировать своё Ополчение, наш батальон назывался «Юная самооборона». Постепенно наши ряды увеличились, в батальон вступали новые люди, нас стало больше. Вооружения почти не было. Три пистолета ТТ, два двуствольных ружья.

- Где вы взяли оружие?

- Это оружие было у нас в городе ещё до войны. И с этим оружием мы, тогда ещё в составе 11 человек, впервые приняли участие в бою в районе города Северск. Этот город был захвачен украинскими войсками, перед ним находился украинский блокпост, который контролировал трассу на Лисичанск. Мы провели разведку и затем отработали этот блокпост у украинских военных, их было не очень много, 4 человека.

- Что значит отработали?

- Обезоружили. Забрали трофеи. Нам досталось 3 автомата АК, «муха» и РПГ. С этим оружием мы вернулись в Лисичанск. Вот так, таким образом всё и началось. Наш батальон разрастался, в городе о нас пошли слухи, подтянулись новые люди, такие же парни как и мы, 16-17 лет. Даже девчонки, которым тоже было по 16-17 лет. Мы не умели обращаться с оружием и учились всему сами, читали специальную литературу, смотрели обучающие видео.

- Ну а как же учения? Вы тренировались самостоятельно или всё-таки вами кто-то руководил?

- Нам помогал дедушка, который прошёл Вторую Мировую Войну. Он учил нас теории, практику мы получали сами.


- Расскажи подробнее о ваших контактах с войсками Мозгового. Вы пытались присоединиться к ним? Как это было?

- Мы пытались присоединиться к ополчению Мозгового, ещё 22 мая, когда украинцы впервые напали на Лисичанск. Но тогда нас, как батальона «Юная самооборона», ещё не существовало. Нам отказали, ссылаясь на наш возраст. Говорили, что мы ещё слишком молоды. После этого мы больше не предпринимали попыток присоединиться к бригаде «Призрак», действовали самостоятельно.

- Получается, ополчение вам не помогало?

- Бригада «Призрак» даже не знала о нашем существовании. Мы не придавали нашу деятельность широкой огласке, не стремились к тому, чтобы о нас узнали. Скрывали лица. Так что ополченцы не знали, что есть такие вот ребята в Лисичанске.

- 22 мая украинские войска атаковали Лисичанск. И в это время «Призрак» удерживал район города. Вы тоже воевали в этот день?

- Нет, мы не смогли вступить в ряды ополчения и в тот день не принимали участие в боевых действиях. Нас было всего 11 человек.

- Давай остановимся подробнее на том, каким образом новички присоединялись к вашему батальону. О вас узнавали через интернет? Или, может быть, по слухам?

- По слухам, через знакомых. Мы старались не распространять информацию о нашей деятельности в интернете. В батальон мы брали только людей проверенных, которые не подведут.

- Уточню ещё раз, каким образом к вам поступало оружие и поступало ли вообще? Или вы использовали тот минимальный арсенал, о котором ты рассказал вначале?

- Минимальный арсенал. Никто не поставлял нам оружия.


Неравный бой

- А что было потом? Расскажи про ваш второй бой.

- Наш второй, и последний бой произошёл в день атаки украинских войск на Лисичанск. Мы не поняли ситуацию, не знали, что «Призрак» ушёл из города. И мы остались в городе. Потом пытались отступить и столкнулись с украинской армией. На нас шли украинские танки и мы вступили в бой. Погибло много парней. Погибла девушка с позывным «Красотка», ей было 16 лет. Она бросилась под танк с тремя гранатами.



- Что же толкнуло её на такой поступок, как думаешь?

- Не могу сказать точно, я не знаю. Могу только сказать, что единственный родственник, который у неё был – это отец. И её отец участвовал в ополчении и погиб на передовой. После этого она вступила в наш батальон. Я не был знаком с ней лично, знаю только, что она пришла к нам за две недели до того самого боя. Позывной ей дали «Красотка». Она была очень симпатичной девушкой.

- Как погибли остальные девушки? Почему не убежали?

- Они не пытались убежать. Мы отступали и параллельно отстреливались. Но с автоматами против танков и БТР… Нас накрывали градами и миномётами. Кому-то повезло, кому-то не повезло.

- Можешь рассказать подробнее про ход боя, как развивались события?

- Он был неравным. И погибли почти все. Мне.. трудно говорить об этом сейчас. Я вспоминаю… И не могу. На моих глазах… погибали товарищи.

- А как тебе удалось выжить?

- Я не знаю. Я получил осколочное ранение. Я не помню, как добрался до Алчевска, ехал на мотоцикле, потом он заглох. Дальше мы шли пешком. В Алчевске никто не знал о том, что произошло. Это не чужой для меня город, я здесь работал, учился. Я пришёл в общежитие, в котором жил до этого.
Нас накрывали «Грады». Много... Много ребят полегло. Очень много. Нас было 58 человек, из них 9 девушек, выжили и добрались до Алчевска единицы. Оружия хватало не всем. Пистолеты ТТ, автоматы АК, две мухи, РПГ и снайперская СВД и гранаты Ф1, противопехотные гранаты… Бой происходил на блокпосту ГАИ, на выезде из Лисичанска, район Белой горы. Там идёт дорога в сторону Стаханова. У нас был мотоцикл с коляской и одна машина - «копейка». Против нас шло 10 танков, сзади БМП... Сколько их было, я не считал, но очень много...
Грады стояли немного дальше, машины - сорок стволов. Они видели, кто отступает… Что это подростки. Но они шли убивать. Они увидели нас и сразу стали безжалостно уничтожать, сдаться не предлагали. Насколько я знаю, это был батальон «Донбасс». Умирая, ребята кричали от боли. Мы не держали позицию, мы пытались просто отступить, уйти за Мозговым. Но мы сильно опоздали.


После этих событий наш батальон был расформирован. Кто-то уехал в Луганск, в Донецк, кто-то в Россию. Нужно было учиться. Я остался в «Призраке». Мне 16 лет, я несовершеннолетний, бригада «Призрак» не может взять за меня ответственность. Поэтому я не принимаю участие в боевых действиях на передовой и занимаюсь гуманитарной помощью. Те, кто уехал в Донецк, продолжают участвовать в боевых действиях. Правда, контакты я со всеми потерял.

- Сколько конкретно человек осталось в живых?

- 18, включая меня. Из них четыре девушки.

- Можешь вспомнить имена и позывные погибших товарищей, их подвиги?

- Вадим Власенко. Могу сказать, герой посмертно. Ударил с РПГ прямой наводкой по танку. Был расстрелян украинской пехотой, получил пулю из автомата. Ещё ребята... Был у нас такой хороший парень, звали его Костя… Подожди… секунду. (тяжело дышит). Очень смелым был парнем. Пошёл против танков и БТРов с автоматом и гранатой. Получил пулю в голову. У нас не было бронежилетов… Ничего такого.

- Есть ли у вас последователи?

- Да, я слышал, семнадцатилетние парни из батальона «Восток», в отряде Мотороллы сражается семнадцатилетняя девушка, в Донецке служит пятнадцатилетний командир учебной роты, Андрей.

- Слышал, что ребят твоего батальона взяли в плен. Как это было?

- С момента боя под Лисичанском прошло две недели. И три моих товарища отправились на разведку. Это была диверсионно-разведывательная группа, их задачей было уничтожить склад с оружием. Они вышли на этот склад, дали наводку, но не смогли его уничтожить. Их взяли в плен. Через три часа я узнал, что их расстреляли.

- Откуда ты это узнал?

- Мне позвонила мирная жительница, пожилая женщина. Она сообщила, что в посёлке Малорязанцево, под Лисичанском, расстреляли троих шестнадцатилетних парней.

Ночные кошмары

- Тебя трясёт. Тебе холодно или нервы?

- Просто вы задаёте вопросы, которые заставляют меня вспоминать бой под Лисичанском. Как погибали мои товарищи, шестнадцатилетние девчонки и мальчишки. Так что это от нервов.

- Тебе по ночам снятся кошмары?

- Снились. Сейчас перестали.

- Бывают нервные срывы? Депрессия? Не жалуешься? Психологически тяжело перенести такие события.

- Нет. С психикой всё хорошо. А депрессия да, была. После того боя. Двое суток я не мог спать, есть, постоянно думал о том, что случилось. Постепенно это прошло.

- Если тебе тяжело, мы можем закончить интервью в другой день.

- Нет. Раз начали, давайте закончим.


«Я не могу назвать их мужчинами…»

- А почему ты не уехал в Россию, остался, вступил в ряды ополчения Мозгового?

- Я не оставлю свой город, свою землю. И буду бороться до конца. Я не стану убегать в Россию. Я здесь родился, и останусь на этой земле до конца. Это мой дом. И мне очень стыдно и больно смотреть на тех мужчин, которые уехали в Россию как беженцы. Я не могу назвать их мужчинами.

- Как относишься к политике Украины, к современной идеологии? К тому, о чём пишут украинские СМИ?

- Я смотрел новости ТСН, телеканал 1+1, и сам чуть было не поверил, что я жестокий убийца. Они много лгут. К примеру, они пишут, говорят, что на Референдуме нас заставляли голосовать под дулами автоматов. Но нет, это ложь. Все, кто наблюдал за референдумом, видел это движение… Очереди… Люди шли голосовать за независимость. Украинские СМИ хотят показать себя с лучшей стороны, но они ничего не выигрывают от того… Они транслируют враньё.


Вне войны

- Расскажи, чем ты вообще занимаешься. Чем ты знаменит, кроме того, что являешься членом ополчения?

- До войны я занимался музыкой, такой как rnb и реп, я писал песни и исполнял их, выступал, давал концерты, я занимал места в музыкальных конкурсах и фестивалях, которые проходили в Луганске. Например, «Золотая номинация». Сейчас я почти не занимаюсь музыкой. Я больше занимаюсь военной тематикой.

- А кроме музыки, какие увлечения, хобби у тебя есть?

- Спорт, лёгкая атлетика. Стрельба.

- А сейчас ты чем занимаешься?

- Я состою в бригаде «Призрак», в гуманитарном отделе. Занимаюсь гуманитарной работой. А ещё я учусь. Успеваю учиться. Специальность «сварщик».

- Сколько лет тебе осталось учиться?

- Два года вместе с этим. Потом я могу отучиться ещё два года и получить специальность «младший специалист».

- И как ты себе представляешь свою карьеру, будущую трудовую деятельность?

- Пока никак. Обстановка не позволяет. Непонятно, что будет дальше.

- И если бы не было войны, в каком городе ты бы хотел жить и работать? На каком предприятии?

- В своём родном городе Лисичанске, на нефтеперерабатывающем заводе, который, кстати, был обстрелян со стороны украинских войск и сейчас не работает.

- Музыкой сейчас не занимаешься, может быть, пишешь стихи? О чём было твоё творчество и о чём ты хочешь писать сейчас?

- Да, я собираю материал про военные действия, но здесь у меня нет студии, чтобы записывать треки. Я писал лирические песни, это была лирика, песни о жизни, сейчас я пишу стихи о Лисичанске, о военных действиях. Клипы я не снимал, есть один полуклип. Песня называется Луганская Республика. Клип смонтирован из видеоматериалов о событиях, которые сейчас здесь у нас происходят. Музыкального образования у меня нет, но я с детства думал о жизни, писал стихи. Первую песню записал в 14 лет, она называлась «Друзья».

- О чём будешь писать дальше?

- Точно также, о жизни, о любви.

- В интернете можно познакомиться с твоим творчеством?

- Можно, даже в яндексе или гугле. Мой творческий псевдоним "Brash Rapper".

- Не думал о том, чтобы уехать в Россию и заняться творчеством? Там была бы возможность работать в хорошей студии.

- Я не хочу. Здесь мой дом, моя Родина. Студия звукозаписи… - это всё не может стоить моей чести и чести моей Родины.

- Когда станешь совершеннолетним, если война не закончится, отправишься на передовую?

- Конечно.

- А что ты умеешь, что будешь делать на передовой?

- Много чего умею. Но готов даже просто рыть окопы. Могу стрелять, умею бросать гранаты.

- В школе как учился?

- С 1 по 5 класс был отличником, до 8 класса хорошистом, 9 класс закончил троечником. Так вот получилось. Наверное, подростковый возраст был… Хотелось всё и сразу.

- Водительское удостоверение есть?

- Нет.

- Но водить умеешь?

- Умею.

- Почему именно к Мозговому ты пришёл?

- Я ему доверяю. Я знаю, что он из этих мест. Он местный. Родился здесь. Это личная симпатия.

«Не такие люди как у нас»

- Было желание съездить куда-нибудь, уехать в отпуск?

- Да, я ездил в Москву на неделю. Посмотреть город, отдохнуть.

- И как тебе город?

- Ну как люди… Люди разные. Я увидел парня с девушкой, и эта девушка была похожа на парня… И это был парень.

Вообще как я понял москвичи не помогают друг другу, помогают только если у тебя есть деньги. У нас на Донбассе такого нет. Я был в Ростове, в Воронеже, Воронежское водохранилище очень красивое… Ростов - город-побратим Луганска. В Ростове и Воронеже люди попроще, чем в Москве. Сложно объяснить, в чём это проявляется. Могу сказать так: не такие люди как у нас. Непростые. "

Интервью и остальные фото здесь : http://dnr-news.com/intervyu/9060-ya...sstrelyan.html

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 1 дек. 2014 г.

Состоялся первый съезд полевых командиров армии Новороссии.
В Донецкой и Луганской Народных Республиках появятся отделения Абхазских банков.
На сцене Областного Театра Юного Зрителя прошел благотворительный концерт."

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 1 дек. 2014 г. 

В последнее время многие задают вопросы о том, где сейчас Гиви и где выполняет боевые задачи БТГ «Сомали». 
Военный корреспондент Сова встретилась с командиром батальона Гиви, получившим недавно звание подполковника и задала самые часто задаваемые вопросы. 
Комбат рассказал, кто сейчас стоит на обороне донецкого аэропорта, а так же сделал обращение к украинской армии."

НОВОРОССИЯ TV

----------


## OKA

"Пургин: перемирие в аэропорту Донецка может быть объявлено 2 декабря с 18:00 2 декабря, 16:12 UTC+3

Отвод тяжелой техники может начаться 9-10 декабря

ДОНЕЦК, 2 декабря. /ТАСС/. 2 декабря с 18:00 мск может быть объявлено перемирие в аэропорту Донецка.

Об этом сообщил журналистам спикер парламента провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) Андрей Пургин.

"Теоретически с 18:00 мск должно начаться перемирие в аэропорту, на практике украинские войска сидят там без еды и дров, и, чтобы это провезти к ним, они вынуждены прорываться с боями", - сказал Пургин.

Кроме того, политик сообщил, что 2 декабря прошла очередная техническая встреча между представителями ДНР и Украины по вопросам прекращения огня и возможного возврата к минским соглашениям.

"Если мы будем идти этими темпами, то, возможно, 9 или 10 декабря сможем начать отвод тяжелого вооружения. В ходе подобных встреч, которая завершилась сегодня, мы вырабатываем алгоритмы механизма и контроля и формат документов для возобновления переговоров в Минске", - сообщил Пургин.

Он подчеркнул, что не знает, когда стороны вернутся к минскому формату переговоров. "Украина постоянно нарушает перемирие и целенаправленно ухудшает гуманитарную ситуацию", - сообщил политик.

Достижение договоренности между Киевом и ДНР

Ранее на странице Совета национальной безопасности и обороны Украины в соцсети Facebook появилось сообщение о достижении договоренности о прекращении огня в донецком аэропорту между представителями Украины и ДНР.

Договоренность была достигнута на переговорах при содействии России. Как отмечается в сообщении СНБО, "в районе донецкого аэропорта огонь прекращен"."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Пургин: перемирие в аэропорту Донецка может быть объявлено 2 декабря с 18.00 






Ещё одна камера :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NklBruqMt_w

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

Хождение в Новороссию — часть I | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер» 

Хождение в Новороссию — часть II | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

Опубликовано: 1 дек. 2014 г.

Алексей Мозговой навестил своего друга, известного организатора гуманитарной помощи Новороссии, Глеба Корнилова, который находился на лечении в г.Донецке после ранения.





Встреча друзей. Часть 2-я  Информотряд штаба А.Мозгового : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze0oO4JzA5U

----------


## OKA

"Хорошие вечерние новости от Штаба Разведки ДНР      summer56    December 3rd, 22:02



Богдановка

Оперативная. 03.12.2014, 20:00.
    Штаб разведки сообщает: 2 декабря 2014 г. огнем артиллерии ВСН у с.Богдановка, направление
    Докучаевск-Волноваха, уничтожен штаб польского ЧВК с приданными силами ВСУ, вместе с ним
    склад боеприпасов. По предварительным разведданным потери противника в личном составе
    от 100 единиц и более. Позывной "Шторм".

    Сергей Николаевич ("Хмурый") подтверждает сей факт"

summer56 - Хорошие вечерние новости от Штаба Разведки ДНР


В ДНР отреагировали на заявление министра энергетики и угольной промышленности Украины Владимира Демчишина о намерении вывезти уголь из ДНР и ЛНР в Украину Новости / Официально / Прямая речь — 03.12.2014— 2 Владимир Демчишин сообщил прессе, что намерен доставить через станцию Дебальцево «принадлежащее Украине топливо»: «Около двух миллионов тонн угля находится на складах государственной компании “Уголь Украины”, который можно вывозить из зоны [конфликта]. То есть не идет речь о закупке у террористов, этот уголь принадлежит Украине, который находится на украинских шахтах» – передает РИА-нвости. 

В МинТЭК ДНР прокомментировали сообщение в СМИ: “Госбюджет Украины заблокировал на счетах донецких шахт 218 миллионов гривен. Кроме того, госбюджет должен в зарплатный фонд шахт Донбасса 816 миллионов гривен. Шахтеры Донбасса не получали зарплат с июля, я уж не говорю об обстрелах шахт и раненых. На этом фоне говорить о возврате угля не приходится. Мы собираемся его реализовать и выплатить задолженности”. 

Министерство транспорта Донецкой Народной Республики, в свою очередь заявило об отсутствии технической возможности осуществления планов украинских чиновников. Глава ведомства Семен Кузьменко дал оценку ситуации: – Мы едины в своей позиции и вынуждены разочаровать Киев: уголь принадлежит предприятиям ДНР и ЛНР, вывезти топливо посредством железнодорожного транспорта без разрешения МинТранса невозможно. Авантюра г-на Демчишина, прежде всего, вводит в заблуждение свое руководство о ситуации в вверенной отрасли и еще более усугубляет положение Украины в условиях отопительного сезона. Напомним, что единственным возможным вариантом к сотрудничеству было полное прекращение огня со стороны украинских силовиков и отвод войск за территорию административных границ бывших Донецкой и Луганской областей.

http://dnr.today/news/v-dnr-otreagir...lnr-v-ukrainu/

----------


## OKA

"Нашим сторонникам за рубежом. Важно!!!

Не секрет, что очень большая часть наших сторонников проживает за пределами России и Украины. 
Эти люди не могут спокойно смотреть на то, что сейчас происходит в Новороссии. Очень многие стараются помочь. Кто денежными средствами, а кто информационной поддержкой.

Информационнная поддержка очень важна! Необходимо донести до обычных людей зарубежом, что их правительства поддерживают 
нацистский режим в Киеве, который не гнушается убивать мирных граждан и систематически нарушает все международные конвенции.

Работу в информационном плане вести зарубежом очень тяжело. Все материалы выходят на русском языке, в видеороликах люди тоже говорят на русском.
Необходимо переводить эти материалы.
Это занимает очень много времени и по силам немногим.

Но каждый такой переведённый видеоматериал очень важен, чтобы донести правду до международной общественности!

Всем, кто живёт в англоговорящих странах хочу порекомендовать блог нашего Друга:

Kazzura

Это человек переводит видеоролики о Новороссии на английский язык и размещает их на канале Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/wintersodomy/videos

А сегодня он выложил первый текстовый перевод интервью Стрелкова Игоря Ивановича "Политнавигатору"."

Kazzura - 01/12/14 Igor Strelkov interview to PolitNavigator


summer56 - Нашим сторонникам зарубежом. Важно!!!

----------


## OKA

Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 4 декабря 2014 года :

----------


## OKA

Документальный фильм "Новороссия. Где-то там... война".        21+

Канал News-Front

----------


## Казанец

> Необходимо донести до обычных людей за рубежом Важно!!!


Вектор абсолютно правильный, но в этом деле лучше обратиться к профессионалам. Во-первых, у Russia Today наверняка есть кадровый резерв, который пока не задействован в силу ограниченности штата. Во-вторых, наверняка есть немало "отставников", ныне пенсионеров, работавших, скажем, в иноредакции Радио-Моску и подобных советских СМИ, вещавших на зарубежные страны. Например, испаноязычная секция Радио-Моску, помнится, была особенно сильной.

----------


## OKA

> Вектор абсолютно правильный, но в этом деле лучше обратиться к профессионалам. Во-первых, у Russia Today наверняка есть кадровый резерв, который пока не задействован в силу ограниченности штата. Во-вторых, наверняка есть немало "отставников", ныне пенсионеров, работавших, скажем, в иноредакции Радио-Моску и подобных советских СМИ, вещавших на зарубежные страны. Например, испаноязычная секция Радио-Моску, помнится, была особенно сильной.


Пусть занимаются все , у кого есть желание и умение. 

Graham Phillips / Грем Филлипс

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbw...6_jblWJwMIfRzA

http://quarterbackrene.livejournal.c...38.html#cutid1

Russia Today делает своё дело. Честь и хвала М.Симоньян, сумевшую наладить деятельность, раз штаты "беспокоятся"  : 

"Главред RT: Конгресс испугался популярности нашего канала

Палата представителей США накануне приняла «антирусскую» резолюцию №758. Помимо призыва к президенту страны ввести новые санкции в отношении российских чиновников, документ предполагает усилить «информационное» вещание на русском языке. По мнению главного редактора RT Маргариты Симоньян, таким образом американские власти показали свой страх перед популярностью российского телеканала. 05.12.2014, 17:31

В резолюции №758, принятой накануне американскими законодателями, говорится о необходимости введения новых санкций со стороны США и их союзников в отношении России. Одним из пунктов резолюции является «создание и распространение новостей и другой информации на русском языке в странах с русскоязычным населением». Как считает главред RT Маргарита Симоньян, власти Соединённых Штатов осознают, что мировое сообщество перестаёт прислушиваться к мнению американских СМИ.

«Конгресс принимает резолюции, испугавшись популярности нашего канала и в США, и в Европе — там, где к мнению американских СМИ перестают прислушиваться. Об этом говорят десятки докладов наблюдательной организации BBG Watch, которая то и дело критикует работу Voice of America у себя в стране и в мире, — отметила Маргарита Симоньян. — А если большинство людей придерживаются не той точки зрения, которую американский истеблишмент считает единственно верной, они начинают «бороться» с этим под эгидой демократии. Спасибо, это уже было. От Сербии до Ливии».

Американские политики против российских СМИ

Американские политики не в первый раз дают понять, что обеспокоены растущей популярностью и влиянием, которые завоёвывает телеканал RT по всему миру. В частности, в августе этого года на заседании Совета управляющих по вопросам вещания США (Broadcasting Board of Governors, BBG), где рассматривались вопросы информационно-пропагандистского направления политики Вашингтона по отношению к украинским событиям, замгоссекретаря Соединённых Штатов по публичной дипломатии Ричард Стенгел выразил удивление в связи с эффективностью работы российских телеканалов и изданий.

Замглавы Госдепа признался, что удивлён тем, как умело российская сторона отстаивает свою точку зрения, в частности в социальных сетях. «Я считал, что в этой сфере мы должны быть вне конкуренции, но на самом деле это не так», — сказал американский дипломат, который сам недавно был журналистом и руководителем СМИ.

Советник президента США Барака Обамы Бен Родс в свою очередь заявил, что Америке приходится действовать в условиях возросшей конкуренции, приведя в качестве примера именно канал RT."

http://russian.rt.com/article/62985 



"Доктор Лиза: в Донецке за последний месяц от голода умерли 24 человека  5 декабря, 12:41 UTC+3

Кроме того, по ее данным, 25-30 детей ежемесячно поступают с ранениями

МОСКВА, 5 декабря. /ТАСС/. В Донецке за последний месяц 24 человека умерли от голода, 25-30 детей ежемесячно поступают с ранениями. Такие данные озвучила член Совета при президенте РФ по развитию гражданского общества и правам человека (СПЧ) Елизавета Глинка (также известная как Доктор Лиза) на встрече членов СПЧ с руководством организации Human Rights Watch.

"Более 200 стариков сидят в подвалах, которые бомбятся ежедневно. 24 человека умерли от голода за последний месяц - старики, которые боялись покинуть свои (укрытия). Дети - раненых в месяц - не больных, раненых - 25-30, и характер их ранений - тяжелая минно-взрывная травма", - сказала Глинка.

Из Донецка на лечение в Москву доставили девять тяжелобольных детей

"В Донецке разрушены родильные дома, женщины рожают в подвалах не из-за сепаратистов. Там нет детских больниц" - так она отреагировала на призыв исполнительного директора Human Rights Watch Кеннета Рота "дать сигнал сепаратистам прекратить стрелять из населенных пунктов". Рот считает, что без этого проблему применения украинскими силовиками оружия неизбирательного действия будет решить трудно.

Глинка подчеркнула, что сепаратисты обращаются с предложениями перестать "бить по городам" и готовы "биться на какой-нибудь другой территории".

"И оно не одно, не два, не три и не десять, есть обращения к украинским силовикам перенести бои в другое место", - сказала член СПЧ."

ТАСС: Общество - Доктор Лиза: в Донецке за последний месяц от голода умерли 24 человека


"Детям Донецкой Народной Республики из Абхазии привезли мандарины и теплые вещи Новости — 05.12.2014— 28 
По инициативе Союза казаков Абхазии, Абхазского Союза ветеранов Афганистана и казаков – ветеранов боевых действий в ДНР была доставлена партия гуманитарной помощи. 
Этот груз собирали простые жители дружественной нам страны. «В Донецк мы привезли мандарины и теплые вещи для детей.
 Все жители Абхазии поддерживают Донецкую Народную Республику», – заявил на брифинге 5 декабря атаман Союза казаков Абхазии Вадим Мироненко. 
Всю доставленную гуманитарную помощь раздадут детям в школах-интернатах, в общежитиях для беженцах и в районах, где сейчас ведутся боевые действия."




Детям Донецкой Народной Республики из Абхазии привезли мандарины и теплые вещи | Официальный сайт Правительства и Народного Совета ДНР 


 "Гуманитарная отправка

Сегодня, силами Московского отделения Координационного центра помощи Новороссии, совместно с Коммунистической партией Российской Федерации и Союзом Матерей Новороссии была загружены и отправлены в Новороссию машины с гуманитарной помощью.
Ребята на своих руках перенесли около двух тонн грузов, предназначенных для Лутугинского детского дома-интерната и для Луганского военного госпиталя.

В Детский дом-интернат было передано:
- Различная детская одежда, преимущественно теплая;
- Мягкие игрушки;
- Еда;
- Прочее.

В военно-полевой госпиталь было передано:
- Инвалидная коляска;
- Различная теплая одежда;
- Медикаменты;
- Продукты питания;
- Пятьдесят упаковок взрослых памперсов;
- Несколько систем искусственной вентиляции легких;
- Шесть ящиков систем переливания крови;
- Несколько тысяч инсулина;
- Прочее.

Напоминаем Вам, что каждый желающий может оказать посильную помощь нашим братьям и сёстрам в Новоросии, страдающим и нуждающимся, под залпами "Градов" украинских фашистов.

УЗНАТЬ КАК МОЖНО ПОМОЧЬ ЛИЧНО, ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ НА НАШЕМ САЙТЕ, КЛИКНУВ ТУТ. Координационный центр помощи Новороссии | «Всё для победы!» 

Наше дело правое, враг будет разбит, победа будет за нами!"

Фотографии с отправки груза:



gmorder: Гуманитарная отправка

----------


## OKA

Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 5 декабря 2014 года  :

----------


## OKA

Graham Phillips   "У Бабай фонд Люба - 100000 рублей

Опубликовано: 5 дек. 2014 г. Снимал Нов 19."

----------


## OKA

Грэм Филлипс снова в строю  06.12.2014

----------


## OKA

"Большое интервью "Прапора" за 09.11.2014. Текстовая расшифровка.

Почти месяц назад ( 09 ноября 2014 г.) вышло видео интервью "Прапора".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RVq3bAQE0I

    Интервью получилось очень большое. Больше 1,5 часов! Понимаю, что сейчас мало кто
    может позволить себе выделить столько времени, чтобы внимательно это послушать.
    Но это интервью действительно очень интересное и важное! Как я уже говорил,
    "Прапор"-очень интересный, цельный человек. Он давний друг Игоря Ивановича. Познакомился с ним
    ещё в Приднестровье. "Прапор"принимал активное участие в боевых действиях в Новороссии.
    Трижды ранен за эту войну. Очень интересно послушать такого человека.
    Поэтому я попросил неравнодушных граждан помочь мне в текстовой расшифровке этой беседы.
    Очень удобно "пробежать" по диагонали текст. И по необходимости послушать какие-то моменты.
    Откликнулось несколько человек. Я выражаю им свою искреннюю благодарность! Особенно Ирине У.
    Спасибо! Вы сделали очень большую и важную работу!
    Интервью очень большое. Я разделил его на несколько частей.




    Это второй видеоролик большого интервью "Прапора" за 09 ноября 2014 года."

    Первая часть текстовой расшифровки: summer56 - Большое интервью "Прапора" за 09.11.2014. Текстовая расшифровка. Первая часть. ВАЖНО!!!
    Вторая часть текстовой расшифровки: summer56 - Большое интервью "Прапора" за 09.11.2014. Текстовая расшифровка. Вторая часть. ВАЖНО!!!
    Третья часть текстовой расшифровки: summer56 - Третья часть текстовой расшифровки. Большое интервью "Прапора" за 09.11.2014. ВАЖНО!!!

summer56 - Четвёртая часть текстовой расшифровки. Окончание. Большое интервью "Прапора" за 09.11.2014. ВАЖНО!!!

----------


## OKA

Опубликовано: 8 дек. 2014 г.




Павел Губарев выступил на пресс-конференции посвященной работе общественных организаций Донецкой Народной Республики.
Президент Украины заявляет: "вооруженные силы и дальше будут бомбить Донбасс".

----------


## OKA

Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 9 декабря 2014 года 






"Стрелков - Ответы на вопросы  10 декабрь 2014 16:03 Автор: Admin2 

"По информации "Хмурого", ночью Донецк подвергся массированному удару РСЗО "Ураган". Много жертв и разрушений. "Хмурый" пишет, что с утра пока тихо. Ночью долбили очень сильно. "Ураганами".

Под н.п. Павлополь (мариупольское направление), пользуясь "днем тишины", укры придвинули свои позиции вплотную к позициям ополчения и спокойно окапываются, так как командование корпуса (есть там такой генерал Орлов (он же "Казбек")) запретило вести огонь, если противник не приближается ближе 500 метров". По поводу того, что украинская армия скоро уничтожит себя сама...

К сожалению, перед этим они превратят Донбасс в "лунный пейзаж". Вообще же, надежды на "саморазрушение" ВСУ и Укры в целом беспочвенны. Психи и алкоголики тоже могут воевать, сидя в окопах и постреливая "по площадям", если их никто не пытается вышибать с позиций.

Лавров постоянно твердит о конституционной реформе на Украине. С чего он взял, что на Украине его будут слушать? И с чего он взял, что люди в ДНР и ЛНР будут довольны тем, что им предлагают вернуться назад в Укропию?

Это мантра такая. Когда российский чиновник узнаёт - что хочет начальство, он начинает "подгонять реальность под желаемое". Ведь начальник, если ему доложить "неправильную реальность", может расстроиться, а от этого пострадает карьера докладчика. Путин давно и настойчиво хочет заставить укров пойти на федерализацию. Порошенко на нее не пойдет - у него (вернее - у его кукловодов) совсем другие планы. В этих планах только война. Но доложить об этом Путину - значит расписаться в том, что ему врали полгода подряд. Дальше надо писать прошение об отставке. Поэтому Путина будут сознательно (Сурков) и полусознательно (чиновники МИДа) дезинформировать на тему: "еще чуть-чуть, и золотой ключик у нас в кармане". Расчет чиновников предельно прост и полностью совпадает с заявлением Ходжи Насреддина: "Или шах умрет, или ишак сдохнет". В любом случае: отвечать ни за что не придется

"...патриотическая пропаганда "великой Сербии" сработала после Косово против направлявшего ее Милошевича". Поясните пожалуйста. Это внутреннее знание той ситуации, до нас оно не доходило.

Поясняю: Слободан Милошевич постоянно позиционировал себя как "умеренный сербский националист". Очень похоже, кстати, как сейчас держит себя наш Верховный. То есть, он не поощрял и даже иногда жестко прижимал группировки радикальных сербских националистов, но в целом "канализировал" традиционный патриотизм значительной части сербского общества для поддержания своей власти. При нем основные каналы сербского телевидения постоянно выдавали в эфир передачи, данный патриотизм поддерживавшие и даже возбуждавшие. После катастроф в Краине, Боснии и (особенно) в Косово - патриотическая часть общества была возмущена и вся "великосербская" (по сути - отстаивающая сербский национальный суверенитет) пропаганда обернулась против того, кто "слил" сербов в Югославии и в Косово. В результате в тогдашнем белградском "майдане" одновременно участвовали и ихние "белоленточники-либералы" и их "патриоты-националисты". Милошевич же, оставшийся вовсе без поддержки, был свергнут стремительно (силовики его также презирали и, соответственно, не поддержали) уехал в Гаагу навстречу "сердечному приступу" ("он слишком много знал" (с)).

"Милошевич же, оставшийся вовсе без поддержки, был свергнут стремительно (силовики его также презирали и, соответственно, не поддержали) уехал в Гаагу навстречу "сердечному приступу" ("он слишком много знал" (с))".

Породил завышенные национальные ожидания, не сумел их реализовать, оказался по разным причинам без ресурса и ... соратникам оставалось либо купить исправление своих "ошибок" ценой его сдачи и двигаться в Европу, либо потерять все вместе с ним? Здесь также применяется эта схема?

Вы сами ответили на свой вопрос. С той лишь разницей, что изначальные ресурсы Милошевича и Верховного несопоставимы. У Милошевича не было надежды отстоять реальный суверенитет без серьезной внешней помощи (которой он не мог получить ниоткуда). У нас до сих пор (теоретически) такой шанс имеется. Но он потребует полной перестройки общества и отказа от почти всех "достижений демократии".

"Слободан Милошевич постоянно позиционировал себя как "умеренный сербский националист". Очень похоже, кстати, как сейчас держит себя наш Верховный. После катастроф в Краине, Боснии и (особенно) в Косово - патриотическая часть общества была возмущена и вся "великосербская" (по сути - отстаивающая сербский национальный суверенитет) пропаганда обернулась против того, кто "слил" сербов в Югославии и в Косово". Вот! Именно поэтому Новороссию и не сольют! Это же очевидная параллель, она лежит на поверхности, и трудно представить, чтобы ею пренебрегли.

Верховный по доброй воле ни за что не сделает этого. Но его (руками его собственного окружения) подводят к "сливу" раз за разом, загоняя во все более ухудшающиеся условия. В один совсем не прекрасный момент данные условия станут таковы, что "жертва Новороссии" может показаться "меньшим злом" (ровно также, как Милошевич последовательно "жертвовал" Книнской Краиной, Вуковарской Краиной и Сербской Боснией). "Шажок за шажком" - это вечная и за последние 20 лет ни разу не давшая сбоя тактика Запада.

Один из пунктов повестки дня конференции - отвод артиллерии и систем залпового огня. А по вчерашним сообшениям ВСУ наоборот, подтягивают военную технику к линии фронта. По словам Котыча на мариупольском направлении "укры придвинули свои позиции вплотную к позициям ополчения и спокойно окапываются". Объявлена 4-я мобилизация. Зачем это делать, если Киев хочет мира? Значит разыгрывается спектакль? Для кого? Я думаю, дальше этой онлайн конференции дело не пойдет.

Время работает на укров. Пока Верховный пребывает в бесконечном ожидании "мирного урегулирования", они бешеными темпами восстанавливают армию, довершают зомбирование населения и с радостной надеждой наблюдают за деятельностью 5-й колонны в окружении самого Верховного. План ясен, как стеклышко: в течение зимы переподготовить и довооружить армию, количественно и качественно ее усилить настолько ,чтобы никакие "отпускники" не могли изменить баланс на поле боя. За эту же зиму санкции должны серьезно подорвать готовность российской общественности "защищать русский мир", особенно же - верноподданность нашего чиновничества (и без того крайне сомнительную). А НАТО, тем временем, должно завершить подготовку общественного мнения своих граждан на предмет необходимости прямой военной помощи, а то и вооруженного вмешательства в конфликт "за суверенитет Украины".

И весной мы получим:

1. Окончательно разрушенный Донбасс с населением, в отношении Верховного (и России в целом) не испытывающим ничего, кроме заслуженной ненависти.
2. Еще несколько сот тысяч беженцев, обеспечить которых в условиях кризиса будет гораздо сложнее, чем раньше
3. Атаку украинских войск - решительную и кровавую, которая без прямого широкомасштабного вмешательства ВС РФ приведет к быстрому разгрому пяти-семикратно уступающего по численности и порядком деморализованного ополчения
4. Войска НАТО, уже введенные на территорию Украины и угрожающие прямым вмешательством (читай - прямой войной) в случае вмешательства "отпускников"
5. Не менее деморализованное кризисом и инфляцией российское общество
6. Пребывающие в полной прострации российские патриотические силы - окончательно разуверившиеся в Верховном

В этих условиях мы переходим к пункту 7 - к "третьим граблям" (как я их называю) - Россия будет вынуждена опять безальтернативно выбирать - воевать всерьез или сдать Новороссию окончательно и бесповоротно ("Первые грабли" мы прошли весной, "Вторые" - в августе-сентябре - "получив по лбу" на них куда серьезнее, чем могли бы получить в апреле-мае-июне - но с предельно убогим результатом). Весной, наступая на "третьи", Россия или "сломается" (чего с надеждой ждет "5-я колонна", которую уже по факту возглавила пушная мразь), либо умоется кровью. При первом варианте мы сразу подойдем к "граблям № 4" - уже в Крыму - с теми же самыми альтернативами. Да и "московский майдан" замаячит на горизонте в полную силу (экономический крах + уже ничем не скрываемое предательство русского населения - это гремучая смесь, способная привести в ярость не только "белоленточников", но и вполне благонадежные широкие слои граждан, настроенных скорее патриотически). И тут вся наша многомесячная "патриотическая пропаганда" по центральным телеканалам будет работать на "майдан". Точно так же, как патриотическая пропаганда "великой Сербии" сработала после Косово против направлявшего ее Милошевича. Бумерангом, так сказать.

Повторюсь, сейчас возможно все, но все ж -по вашему- на каком основании Натовцы могут влезть на Украину?

Да на любом. По приглашению суверенного украинского правительства, на пример. По двустороннему договору с любой страной - членом НАТО и т.д. и т.п.

И какие у нас остаются возможности для маневра?

Уже никаких. Надо всерьез готовиться к большой войне и демонстрировать данную готовность столь же серьезно. Только тогда ее удастся избежать без позорной капитуляции. А прямо сейчас - надо наголову разгромить укров, пока ни они, ни их хозяйки не готовы к полномасштабному удару. Весной будет поздно.

Игорь Иванович, в свете того, что вы озвучили и понимая всю губительность дальнейшего такого "мирного" развития ситуации, может стоит решительно подумать о возвращении? да, без полномочий, да двоевластие и возможные конфликты. скажу сейчас крамольную штуку (можете забанить навсегда), может вам стать гражданином ЛНР? чтобы у всяких пиндосов и их шавок не осталось юридических причин к упрёкам.

Ко мне предложений принять гражданство ЛНР или ДНР не поступало. Более того, есть мнение (очень обоснованное), что в этом случае в Москве, Донецке и Луганске меня немедленно объявят "врагом народа" и радостно обвинят в "срыве мирного урегулирования". Самое же главное другое - в ситуации самоустранения России никакой пользы, кроме вреда, такое возвращение не принесет. А данный фактор для меня является определяющим.

И, полагаете, Россия будет продолжать придерживаться буквы международного (епрст) права?

- А какой у нее будет выбор ТОГДА? Воевать со всем НАТО? К этому надо готовиться всерьез, а не так, как сейчас - "шаг вперед - два шага назад".

И так состоится встреча между Вами и Верховным, о которой ходили слухи в Августе-Сентябре в Крыму...Тьфу..Не хотелось бы.

С Верховным? Встреча? Моя? Вы смеетесь? Для подавляющего большинства наших высших чиновников я не более чем какой-то полусумасшедший полковник запаса, уволенный за "строптивость", да еще и полудурок-реконструктор с опасной инициативностью... Куда уж там, на аудиенцию...

Игорь Иванович - сегодня было видео из Первомайска, в котором комендант уже в последнем отчаянии обращался к главам двух республик о предательстве в отношении народа, как по вашему надолго ли хватит у бойцов нервов терпеть все эти подставы с мирными переговорами?

На это и делается один из расчетов Сурка - им организована в Новороссии "беспроигрышная лотерея": если у ополченцев "не выдержат нервы" и они откроют "второй фронт" против назначенных им "Премьеров", то можно будет обвинить их в "мятеже" и "слить" украм, при этом "сохранив лицо" (мол, они же сами нас не послушались! вот сами и виноваты!). При втором варианте - как написано выше - "ждать весны". 

http://dnr-news.com/dnr/9810-strelko...a-voprosy.html 



Добровольцы из Томска едут воевать в Луганск : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR9RAu62wXY#t=218 



"Мнение бойцов 1-го полка им.Платова КНГ ВВД о перемирии. #Новости_Новороссии #ЛНР #ДНР #НКН

Опубликовано: 10 дек. 2014 г.

Связь с пресс-центром press_centr@lenta.ru

Пресс-Центр 1-го полка Казачей Национальной Гвардии Всевеликого Войска Донского им. Платова "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMzqCvSlK2g 



Много фото : 

http://dnr-news.com/foto/9828-mgnoveniya-voyny.html 

"Мгновения войны" :

----------


## OKA

"Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 10 декабря 2014 года




Южная Осетия признала независимость Донецкой Народной Республики.
Условия жизни граждан Украины ожесточаются с каждым днем.
Еще 14 тяжелобольных детей вывезены в Россию для лечения доктором Лизой."




"О российской политике на Украине    Тирион Ланнистер      10 декабря, 17:31

    В идущей горячей войне на Украине и холодной в отношениях с Западом, Россия уже прошла через ряд точек бифуркации серьезно менявших методологию этого конфликта.

    Период с 30 ноября 2013 по 22 февраля 2014 - успешная комбинированная операция США по захвату Украины и установлению там марионеточного правительства. Формально закончился "языковыми инициативами" послужившими запалом (комплекс причин был конечно пошире) для восстаний в Крыму и на Донбассе.
    Период с 23 февраля 2014 по 24 апреля 2014 - активная контригра России и период осуществления наступательной политики, который закончился вечером 24 апреля, когда было принято решение отказаться от ввода войск.
    Период с 25 апреля 2014 по 5 июля 2014 - отступление России под западным давлением, позволило хунте развернуть активные силовые действия в попытках подавить восстание на Донбассе. Россия была вынуждена признать легитимность хунты, проглотить кровавую бойню Одессы и Мариуполя. В этот период начинаются активные консультации с хунтой и украинской олигархией. Закончился этот период уходом Стрелкова в Донецк, который поломал попытки договорится за спиной ополчения и привел к дальнейшей активизации боевых действий.
    Период с 6 июля 2014 по 14 августа 2014 - период активизации боевых действий, когда хунта пыталась военным путем решить вопрос подавления восстания. На этот период пришлось оставление ближних подступов к Донецку, оставление Лисичанского выступа, создание Южного Котла, попытки отрезать ДНР от ЛНР в районе Шахтерска и Красного Луча. Решительных результатов хунта достигнуть не смогла, хотя была близка к победе в начале августа, когда ей оставалось совсем чуть-чуть до окружения большей части территории ДНР. Перед угрозой военной катастрофы, поддувавший еще с конца весны "северный ветерок", в середине августа превратился в "северный ветер", который должен был предотвратить военное поражение ДНР. Стрелкова, который помешал сдать Донецк в июле и спустить конфликт на тормозах, убрали шантажируя гуманитаркой.
    Период с 15 августа 2014 по 5 сентября 2014 - активная работа "северного ветра", которая приводит к разгрому вооруженных сил хунты и ликвидации возможности военного поражения ДНР. По сути пришлось делать то, что в апреле можно было осуществить с гораздо меньшими затратами и потерями. В этом плане те кто весной кричал "невводи" добились только того, что вводить пришлось и не раз, прикрываясь различными эвфемизмами. Закончился этот период заключением Минского перемирия, которому уже не мешал Стрелков, с попутным отказом от взятия Мариуполя.
    Период с 6 сентября 2014 по 17 октября 2014 - с 6 сентября Россия подписью Зурабова официально подтвердила свое участие в конфликте на Украине, взяв на себя целый ряд обязательств перед хунтой и Западом, которые до сих пор требуют их выполнения, указывая на подпись Зурабова. При этом боевые действия так и не прекратились, а никаких гарантий по сохранению в своем составе Крыма, внеблоковому статусу Украины и по снятию основных санкций, Россия получить не смогла. Череда очевидных односторонних уступок прервалась на переговорах в Милане, которые выявили полное расхождения российского и западного подхода к разрешению конфликта на Украине.
    С 18 октября 2014 по 10 декабря (и далее) 2014 - фактическое невыполнение минских соглашений окончательно привело ко второму изданию холодной войны с США, где целями Вашингтона является смена политического режима в России и полный отказ от каких-либо гарантий по тем вопросам, в которых была заинтересована Россия. В итоге, линия на достижение компромисса с Западом путем уступок привела к усилению конфронтации в гораздо более худших условиях, чем если бы Россия получила ровно тот же самый набор санкций и угроз, продолжай она активную политику на Украине весной. Сейчас приближается следующая точка бифуркации, когда Россия через активизацию минского процесса будет пробовать понизить градус противостояния.

    В итоге, всех этих шараханий, во многом ситуативных, мы получили:

    1. Ухудшающуюся экономическую ситуацию, которая будет ухудшаться и далее, особенно если США продолжат обваливать рынок нефти, что потянет за собой и рубль и социалку.
    2. Необходимость фактического военного участия в конфликте без возможности снизить свое присутствие без риска военного поражения Новороссии.
    3. Разгром пророссийских движений и организаций на территориях контролируемых хунтой.
    4. Дробление того самого пропутинского большинства, которое образовалось после Крыма.
    5. Холодную войну с США и угрозу государственного переворота.
    6. Укрепление власти фашистской хунты, которая добилась частичной легитимизации, полностью поддерживается Западом (деньгами, оружием, "советниками", агентурой и спец.средствами) и проводить откровенной антироссийский курс.
    7. Отсутствие каких-либо гарантий по внеблоковому статусу Украины, по будущему русскоязычного населения, по возможности иметь легальные пророссийские партии и движения, по будущему Новороссии и по судьбе Крыма.

    В этом плане излишним будет говорить, что ситуация в начале апреля была намного более благоприятной для России, нежели та, которая сложилась в начале декабря. Но это уже упущенные возможности, о которых конечно будут вздыхать еще не раз, но ЭТО уже случилось, поэтому лучше посмотрим на то, что происходит сейчас.

    Россия от текущей ситуации хочет добиться прекращения конфликта с США путем компромисса, где Россия хочет получить гарантии по Крыму и внеблоковому статусу Украины, а так же отмены наиболее болезненных санкций. Как явственно показала неудавшаяся в июле попытка сдать Донецк и последующие переговоры в Минске, с риторикой на тему "единой и неделимой Украины", будущее Новороссии стало предметом торга.
    США в этом вопросе хотели закрепить за собой результаты государственного переворота в Киеве, нивелировать результаты российской контригры весны 2014 года и изменить политический курс РФ (что является следствием не только войны на Украине, но и позицией России по Сирии, а так же результатами Олимпийской войны). В целом, начавшаяся Холодная война показала, что цели сторон взаимоисключающие, поэтому весь "минский процесс", является заложником коренных противоречий между Россией и США и именно поэтому он до сих пор не привел к каким-то решительным результатам. США в этом процессе просто отсутствуют, поэтому любые соглашения которые Москва пытается заключить с Киевом или Брюсселем не приводят к качественному изменению ситуации, хотя бы потому, что предлагаемые Москвой варианты компромисса исключаются тезисами американского ультиматума.

    Поэтому до сих пор и идет война и именно поэтому несмотря на попытки, впихнуть Новороссию в "единую и неделимую" не проходят. Туда Новороссия может попасть лишь если Кремль полностью уступит и начнет выполнять все подписанное в Минске и передаст Новороссии на американских условиях. Попытки же разыгрывать "хитрые планы" с целью использовать народные республики в рамках проектов федераций/конфедераций, чтобы сохранить хоть какое-то влияния на украинские процессы, заведомо Вашингтоном контролирующим Украину через своих марионеток, отвергаются, как неуместные. В этом плане горячечный бред про "единую пророссийскую Украину" является пропагандистским отражением простого факта, что в российском руководстве до сих пор до конца не понимают, что делать с американской неуступчивостью по украинскому вопросу. В рамках линии с "западными партнерами", архитекторы минского курса предполагали, что и в этот раз, как и во время Олимпийской войны, с США можно будет достигнуть компромисса, не побив горшки окончательно. И совершавшиеся уступки на Украине, были призваны показать США, что Россия готова к компромиссу. Но отцы-повитухи Минских соглашений не учли, целей и мотивов США в этой войне, поэтому в конце октября-начале ноября наступило осознание, что на этот раз все более чем всерьез. Обвал рубля и падение цен на нефть, сделали происходящее секретом Полишинеля и если еще в сентябре-октябре, тех кто говорил о новой Холодной войне упрекали в чрезмерном алармизме, то ныне сей факт признан на уровне высших лиц государства. Налицо катастрофическая недооценка противника, которая уже не раз имела место быть на украинском направлении.

    В этом связи и на фоне предшествующих шараханий между попытками договорится с Западом и включением "военторга", на данный момент у Кремля по сути нет внятной стратегии действий, так как сам факт начала Холодной войны с США был полностью осознан лишь относительно недавно. Поэтому мы одновременно видим продолжающиеся попытки решить вопрос с Украиной через переговоры с хунтой и Евросоюзом (с США уже договорится особо не надеются), активную работу "военторга", проталкивание вопроса с снабжением Украины газом и углем (на чем погорели пропагандисты уверявшие, что сначала Украина экономически умрет осенью, потом зимой, а теперь откладывающие крах на весну или же вообще на следующую осень), создание государственных органов на территории ДНР и ЛНР и проведение там выборов, вызвавших явное раздражение Вашингтона и Брюсселя, которые Россия сначала обещала признать, но не признала.

    В итоге, к середине декабря проводится по сути 2 линии, во многом взаимоисключающие, но тем не менее существующие в конкретных действиях:
    1. Линия на сдачу Новороссии в состав Украины. Это продолжение тех же попыток сдать Донецк в июле (которым помешал Стрелков) и сентябрьских попыток спустить конфликт на тормозах, чему помешала позиция США.
    2. Линия на поддержание вялотекущего конфликта в рамках осознания, что Холодная война всерьез и надолго и текущая ситуация все равно лучше, возможных последствий реализации первого варианта на условиях США.

    Характерные признания, что в Москве нет "железного плана" действий в текущей ситуации, отставки в рядах кураторов украинского направления, продолжающиеся попытки переговоров на фоне подчеркнутого невыполнения минских соглашений всеми подписантами и т.д. и т.п. - отражают серьезные внутренние противоречия в методологии действий на украинском направлении. Выбор между системным ведением Холодной войны, которая была уже объявлена России и последствиями капитуляции по лекалам ультиматума Обамы, для нынешней российской элиты так стремившейся на Запад, оказался воистину мучительным. С одной стороны есть полное понимание значительного военного, политического, экономического и ресурсного превосходства противника, с другой - последствия сдачи ужасают - на горизонте активно маячит государственный переворот и развал страны. Разумеется, в рамках этой крайне неприятной вилки решений, осуществляются попытки нащупать компромиссный вариант напоминающий старый анекдот.

    - Не ковыряйся в носу, детей не будет.
    - Да я и не глубоко.

    На деле, сильно заблуждаются те, кто считает, что именно присоединив Крым, Россия навлекла на себя гнев мирового гегемона. На деле, и Олимпийская война и Сирийский конфликт, уже закладывали основу для начавшегося противостояния. Крым здесь стал просто последней каплей, когда США уже открыто обозначали цели своей политики по отношению к России. Это плата за попытки обрести политическую субъектность в мире поздневашингтонского мироустройства. А ведь об этом предупреждали еще на заре Арабской весны, когда указывали, что не остановив противника на подступах к Триполи и Дамаску, Россия получит войну у своих границ. В итоге Ливию не без участия России (промолчавшей в ООН) уничтожили, Сирия находится в процессе деконструкции и в прежних границах уже не сохранится. Настал 2014-й год и США активно принялись за Россию. Украина тут не более чем инструмент, и США вложат в него ровно столько же, чтобы сей инструмент сохранял свою эффективность в рамках войны против России. Причем США будут конечно настаивать на том, чтобы часть амортизационных расходов по Украине, взяли на себя Россия и Евросоюз. И как видим, определенных успехов уже в этом добились, так как Россия уже берет на себя определенные обязательства по поддержанию экономики Украины, как впрочем и Евросоюз. Американцы любят этот формат войны, когда часть расходов на ее ведение со стороны США, берет противник. То что основные издержки от происходящего несет Евросоюз, которому еще предстоит спонсировать дохлую экономику Украины, конечно греет, но не сильно.

    Россия сейчас пытается вновь сыграть на европейских противоречиях, ухватившись сейчас за поездку Олланда, но как не трудно заметить, отношения с Европой с весны значительно ухудшились, а та же Меркель занимает ныне гораздо более жесткую позицию, нежели в апреле. Когда после визитов Суркова в Киев возобновились разговоры о том, что надо начинать новый минский процесс с хунтой, из США указали, что он имеет смысл только в рамках выполнения Россией уже взятых обязательств, которые никем не выполняются. Грубо говоря, США указывают на то, что Россия конечно может договариваться с Брюсселем и хунтой о чем угодно, но должно быть так, как сказали в Вашингтоне и капитуляция должна быть на условиях озвученных Обамой.

    Разумеется, для Кремля выполнение условий этого ультиматума равносильно самоубийству. Поэтому видя неуступчивую позицию Вашингтона, внезапно вновь возникли проблемы с сроками переговоров, обе стороны по прежнему продолжили наращивать силы на линии фронта, Путина условная "шестая колонна" уже откровенно выставляет полным невежей оторванным от экономических реалий происходящего, нефть вопреки прогнозам "видных экономических специалистов" продолжает падать в цене, причем при прогнозируемом в краткосрочной перспективе обвале до 60 долларов за баррель, на горизонте замаячили и более зловещие прогнозы на тему нефти по 30-40, стрельба на Донбассе продолжилась, хоть и с низкой интенсивностью.

    В этой связи, на тему вопросов, сольют али нет, то на мой субъективный взгляд, мы и далее будет наблюдать две противоречивые линии, когда одновременно на Донбассе будут пытаться создавать институты непризнанного независимого государства и одновременно вести переговоры с целью впихнуть народные республики на Украину на приемлемых условиях позволяющих прекратить конфликт с США. Какая из этих линий возобладает? На мой взгляд линия связанная с попытками разменять Новороссию на мир с США себя и ранее особо не оправдывала, а после всего сказанного и сделанного, не оправдает и подавно, так как приемлемых условий мира Кремль у США получить не сможет. Поэтому несмотря на намерения отдельных лиц, логика конфликта будет вести события совсем в другом направлении, и новые попытки возобновить минский процесс, ожидает примерно та же судьба, что и первую часть минского сговора вкупе с попытками сдать Донецк хунте в июле. Причины вероятного провала этих намерений лежат в том, что в текущих реалиях вернуть Донбасс на Украину, означают фактическую передачу их не в "единую пророссийскую Украину", а в "единую проамериканскую Украину" (куда к тому же будут продолжать требовать вернуть Крым). В этом плане курс на возврат Донбасса на Украину есть путь капитуляции и приближения государственного переворота вкупе с пресловутым "патриотическим майданом", который может случится только в случае капитуляции России на Донбассе.

    Поэтому экономическая, политическая и военная поддержка Новороссии будет продолжаться, причем уже в январе там возможна активизация работы по всем трем направлениям - есть проект политического переустройства занимаемых ДНР и ЛНР территорий, есть планы по работе "военторга", экономическая помощь как и ранее было очевидно, будет наращиваться. С другой стороны, эта линия будет периодически приносится в жертву политическим попыткам спустить конфликт на тормозах, что можно наблюдать на простых примерах, когда одновременно сохраняют гривневую зону и толкают уголь хунте, и одновременно запитывают энергосистему ЛНР на Россию, переводят школы на российские стандарты обучения и создают местные предприятия вроде "Почты Донбасса" вместо "Укрпочты".

    Чем все это закончится в итоге, сказать пока затруднительно, так как война на Украине с некоторых пор является лишь частью конфликта США и РФ и без рассмотрения в этом контексте, прогнозы как правило с реальностью не стыкуются. На мой взгляд, Холодная война не на один год, поэтому текущая ситуация на Донбассе будет сохранятся, в рамках поддержания одного из фронтов этой войны, которая в весьма обозримом будущем может затронуть и ряд других территорий, с которыми граничит Россия." 

Colonel Cassad - О российской политике на Украине


Познавательно : "Записки добровольца " 



http://touareg710.livejournal.com/88533.html

http://touareg710.livejournal.com/88648.html

http://touareg710.livejournal.com/88835.html

----------


## OKA

"ФСБ: украинские таможенники и пограничники приняли участие в контроле гуманитарного конвоя  Общество  12 декабря, 9:13 UTC+3

Более 50 автомашин начали движение в сторону Донецка и более 80 - в сторону Луганска

РОСТОВ-НА-ДОНУ, 12 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Дмитрий Буянин/. Представители украинской таможни и пограничной службы приняли участие в контроле гуманитарного конвоя для юго-востока Украины при переходе через государственную границу.

Автоколонны МЧС пересекли границу в РФ и начали движение в сторону Донецка и Луганска

Об этом ТАСС сообщил руководитель пресс-службы пограничного управления ФСБ РФ по Ростовской области Василий Малаев.

"Украинские пограничники и таможенники наряду с представителями российских ведомств принимают участие в контроле конвоя как на КПП "Донецк", так и на КПП "Матвеев- Курган"", - сказал Малаев.

Как сообщили ТАСС в Управлении организации информирования населения МЧС, гуманитарные колонны пересекли российскую границу и начали движение в сторону Донецка и Луганска.

В Ростовской области на пунктах пропуска "Матвеев Курган" и "Донецк" завершилось таможенное оформление гуманитарного груза. "Более 50 автомашин начали движение в сторону Донецка и более 80 - в сторону Луганска", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Ранее колонна МЧС из более 130 машин разделилась на две. В общей сложности в Донбасс 12 декабря будет доставлено свыше 1,2 тыс тонн гуманитарных грузов - в основном это продукты питания, а также оборудование и материалы для обеспечения работы социально-значимых объектов.

В МЧС уточнили, что в Луганск будет доставлено более 800 тонн грузов и свыше 400 тонн - в Донецк. Среди грузов в основном продукты питания, а также оборудование и материалы для обеспечения работы социально-значимых объектов.

Это уже девятая по счету колонна с гуманитарной помощью для Донбасса. Предыдущие восемь доставили с середины августа 10,7 тысяч тонн гуманитарных грузов."

ТАСС: Общество - ФСБ: украинские таможенники и пограничники приняли участие в контроле гуманитарного конвоя


Ну таки в Новороссию или на Украину? Или "в Донбасс")) Пограничники и таможенники, ..... .



Здесь http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...iy.html#dt0917

 пишут : "09:17 Автоколонны МЧС пересекли российско-украинскую границу и начали движение в сторону Донецка и Луганска."

Стрелков опять оказался прав. Не зря давеча его опять Ходаковский обс.... , типа "мы здесь местные, нам виднее ".

----------


## OKA

"Корреспонденты «КП» выяснили, что осталось к сегодняшнему дню от Донецкого аэропорта - самой жаркой точки войны последних недель на востоке Украины 

… Жизнь в Донецке заканчивается по мере удаления от центра города по Киевскому проспекту. А ближе к его окончанию - вообще все выглядит мертвым, на дороге и тротуарах – ни машин, ни пешеходов. Лишь грязные собаки, когда-то имевшие хозяев, оборванные провода, побитые снарядами столбы и деревья, и опустевшие дома. За этим мостом и находится тот самый Донецкий аэропорт, вопрос про который каждый день задают себе жители столицы Донбасса: что там сегодня? Все еще бои? И по какому району Донецка на этот раз пальнут оттуда «доблестные украинские защитники»?

А вот и он… У девятиэтажки, стоящей вплотную к аэропорту, снесено пол-этажа, сам же дом смотрит во все стороны черными дырами. Кругом - осколки, осколки, осколки… Переезжаем дорогу, и мы в том самом аэропорту. Огня сейчас хоть и нет, но от лицезрения сплошного месива из железа и бетона поневоле поеживаемся. Развороченные снарядами Як-42, Ту-154 и еще какой-то турбовинтовой самолет, опознать который уже невозможно. Сгоревшей техники не счесть: бульдозеры, заправщики, тягачи… Многие из них были новенькими: в 2012 году Донецк принимал у себя чемпионат Европы по футболу, и в грязь лицом старались не ударить, закупив технику и построив шикарное здание нового терминала. Сегодня он раздолбан в хлам, но каким-то чудом стоит. Именно там, посреди этих разбитых стен и каркасов, и находятся украинские вояки. Напротив, всего в полсотне шагов, – старый терминал, в нем обосновались ополченцы ДНР.

По аэропорту еще периодически постреливают из здания нового терминала

В ЭТОМ БУФЕТЕ ОХ ЦЕНЫ БЫЛИ! А ТЕПЕРЬ - БЕСПЛАТНО

- Ну и как с такими «соседями» живете? – спрашиваем ополченцев.

- Дружно! – веселятся бойцы. - Тут хохма была. Мы им орем: «Порошенко – пид…с! Согласен – в воздух бахни раз! Если нет, зараза, выстрели два раза!

- И сколько стреляли?

- Прикинь, один раз! Похоже, что-то в мозгах у них меняться стало.

Тем не менее, бойцы просят особо не любоваться зданием нового терминала, в котором засели украинские солдаты.

- Они периодически оттуда постреливают, - объясняет один из ополченцев. - Да, это те самые, что недавно на камеру говорили, что устали воевать… (читайте на нашем сайте kp.ru) В целом же, пока все относительно тихо. Скажем так, частично они перемирие соблюдают.

На мангал тем временем ставят чайник. Здесь же готовят еду.

- Помню, был здесь до войны, в этом буфете, - говорит кто-то. – Ох, и цены были… Зато теперь кипяток в этом буфете абсолютно бесплатный, угощайтесь!

- Я – «Юнга», он – «Матрос», - называют журналистам свои позывные два веселых бойца.

- Еще бы нам «Капитана» какого сюда, и можно военно-морской флот ДНР основывать, - комментирует кто-то. Все смеются.

Юнга с Матросом проводят небольшую экскурсию. Все – в копоти, осколках кирпича, штукатурке… Натуральный хаос, но такой «интерьер» никого здесь не смущает. На первом этаже старого терминала стоит сгоревший украинский БТР, рядом с ним сложен целый штабель 120-миллиметровых мин.

- Это ихние, спасибо за подарки, - ерничают бойцы. - Бросили, когда удирали отсюда. Если снова обманут и попрут на нас, придется их вернуть на ту сторону…

«КИБОРГИ» БРОСАЮТ СВОИХ

Но побросали «киборги» не только боеприпасы и сухпаи. В бывшем зале ожидания – зрелище не для слабонервных. В холодильнике, в котором раньше хранилось мороженое, - три трупа с нашивками вооруженных сил Украины. Отступая, «киборги» (как называют украинских вояк в украинских же СМИ), попросту засунули своих погибших солдат в этот неработающий железный ящик. Судя по запаху, лежат они здесь достаточно долго. Украинская сторона вроде как высказала желание забрать тела (ополченцы при этом поклялись не стрелять), но почему-то этого до сих пор не сделали… Отношение к смерти с разных сторон вообще стало очень показательным на этой войне. Мы еще в октябре наблюдали, как ополченцы ДНР, рискуя своими жизнями, под минометным и снайперским огнем пытались вытащить (и вытащили) с взлетной полосы этого аэропорта тела трех погибших танкистов ДНР. И таких эпизодов было очень много. В то время как украинские войска в массовом количестве бросали трупы своих солдат. И даже не пытались их забрать.

- Почему у них все по-другому? - спрашивал нас тогда Серега, который несколько раз бегал до лежащих тел своих однополчан.

Мы не знали ответа. И сейчас не знаем..."

Полностью  здесь : Донецкий аэропорт раздора: Тут до смерти полсотни шагов 

 Фото : Новости Москвы. Комсомольская Правда в Москве // MSK.KP.RU 







О "холодильниках" : Денис Мокрушин - Про трупы в холодильнике


"LifeNews наблюдал за ходом ротации «Киборгов» в аэропорту Донецка

С собой украинские солдаты смогли привезти по автоматному рожку, еду и теплую одежду.

Украинские силовики по договоренности с ополченцами провели ротацию в аэропорту Донецка. Грузовики с 36 военнослужащими прибыли сегодня к воздушной гавани по так называемому зеленому коридору. Очевидцем события стал корреспондент LifeNews.

Главным и, пожалуй, единственным условием ополченцев было то, чтобы силовики во время ротации не привозили с собой боеприпасы и оружие.

- У нас была договоренность: у солдат с собой может быть по одному рожку с патронами, продовольствие, теплая одежда, личные вещи и больше ничего, - рассказал командир армии ДНР Моторола.

Ополченцы провели выборочный досмотр прибывших бойцов ВСУ - посмотрели сумки, чтобы там не было ничего лишнего. Нарушений, по их словам, заметить не удалось - украинские силовики выполнили все условия договора.

Уже через час грузовики беспрепятственно покинули аэропорт Донецка. Вместе с солдатами, отвоевавшими здесь, они увезли и тела четырех погибших бойцов. К слову, взамен силовики отдали армии Новороссии четырех убитых ополченцев.

Ответственный за ротацию со стороны Украины с позывным Купол в этот раз был не очень словоохотлив.

- Увезли столько же бойцов, сколько привезли, - прокомментировал произошедшую ротацию Купол. - Еще тела четырех погибших, вы их сняли на камеру.

По всей видимости, сказывается давление, под которое комбат 93-й бригады ВСУ попал после встречи с Моторолой и обмена рукопожатиями. Кроме того, в интервью LifeNews офицер заявил, что военный конфликт на юго-востоке Украины является братоубийственной войной, а он сам выступает за скорейшее перемирие. Украинские солдаты, поначалу не признававшие существование Купола, впоследствии потребовали его отставки и даже затеяли сбор подписей.

В свою очередь комментируя произошедшую встречу и достигнутую договоренность о ротации, командир подразделения «Сомали» Гиви заявил, что встреча Моторолы с комбатом ВСУ Куполом в аэропорту Донецка — это проявление уважения к врагу.

— Обидно, что мой друг сейчас попал под удар. Он столько всего сделал в Славянске, Семеновке, Ямполе, Николаевке. Я воевал с ним вместе постоянно и знаю, на что он способен. Он никогда не испытывал жалости, но уважает своих врагов так же, как я их уважаю, — сказал Гиви. — Я прошу вас, перестаньте давить на Арсена, это неправильно, поверьте моим словам."

Полностью с видео здесь : http://lifenews.ru/news/147061

----------


## OKA

"Украинские силовики обстреляли Купола и Моторолу в аэропорту Донецка "





"О наступлении войск Новороссии

О наступлении войск Новороссии: война — это продолжение политики другими средствами

Одной из самых острых тем последнего времени является наступление Вооружённых сил Новороссии (ВСН) — его сроки и сама возможность.

Карл фон Клаузевиц ещё в 1832 году назвал принципы, которые заложены в основу войны. По этим принципам проходили войны и в пятнадцатом веке, и в девятнадцатом, и в двадцатом. Эти же правила управляют гражданской войной 2014 году на Украине. Принцип «война есть продолжение политики другими средствами» во многом характеризует политику Кремля в Новороссии. Наступление начинается ровно тогда, когда исчерпываются условно мирные инструменты политики или же возникает возможность активными боевыми действия получить весомое политическое преимущество.

И потому нет смысла призывать войну, пока есть эффективные рычаги для воздействия на Украину. Это и энергетика — газово-угольная удавка потихоньку отрезвляет киевские элиты. И финансовые обязательства Украины перед Россией. И многочисленные неразрешимые противоречия между Порошенко и Коломойским, а также другими представителями украинского олигархата и политикума. Принцип «плод должен созреть» в полной мере применяется к умирающему государству, называемому некогда Украиной. Именно такая политика в будущем даст возможность демонтировать Украину, а затем переформатировать в пророссийское, внеблоковое государство. А заодно именно такой подход может излечить украинское общество от бандеровского нацизма.

Но вернёмся к наступлению. Его можно условно разделить на локальное и глобальное. Локальное наступление даёт возможность освободить ближайшие районы Донецка и Луганска от украинских войск, чтобы прекратились артиллерийские обстрелы мирных кварталов. Кроме того, целью локального наступления является получение контроля над газопроводом, расположенным на севере ЛНР, и выход на Мариуполь. Программой-максимум является выход войск Новороссии на административные границы регионов. Глобальное наступления может ставить перед собой различные цели в зависимости от политической и экономической ситуации как на Украине, так и в Новороссии. Целью могут быть, например, разгром ВСУ и обрушения фронта с выходом групп ВСН к Крыму, Запорожью и Харькову. Необходимость наступления всё более становится явной. ЛНР и ДНР намного удобнее поддерживать и строить без ежечасных обстрелов. Да и терпение простых людей тоже не безгранично. Порошенко откровенно заявил о своей стратегии: «Дети Донецка будут сидеть в подвалах. Так мы победим». То есть Пётр Порошенко сделал ставку на террор мирного населения и на рост недовольства. Потому этот фактор необходимо убрать из жизни ЛНР и ДНР, чтобы социальное недовольство на «единой» Украине росло в разы быстрее, чем в Новороссии.

Но, к сожалению, глобальное наступление с выходом ВСН на Запорожье, Харьков, Одессу по ряду причин преждевременно.

1. Построение Системы

На территориях ЛДНР сейчас происходит построение государственной системы. Выборы — это был только первый шаг, самый простой. Сейчас убирается повсеместно «атаманщина» и мелкий бандитизм. Спешный отъезд Козицына, события в Антраците, многочисленные «отпуска» ранее популярных полевых командиров — события одного порядка.

Если кто-то решил устроить маленькую личную республику, где может творить что угодно, он получает предупреждение. Кто совсем не понял намёков — получает «инцидент в Антраците». На угле сидеть, несомненно, хорошо и продавать его на Славянскую ТЭС выгодно. Но пора уже думать о будущем Новороссии — быть частью Системы и частью ВСН, а не войском атамана Грыцая Таврического.

Абсолютно хороших, честных и благородных, за редкими исключениями, в ЛДНР нет в принципе. Это реалии гражданской войны. Кто хоть немного изучал историю России 1917-1922, тот знает, сколько грязи и пены поднялось что с одной стороны фронта, что с другой. Вспомним того же популярного «полевого командира» Никифора Григорьева, награждённого орденом Красного Знамени под №3. В итоге полевой командир Григорьев устроил массовый грабёж военного имущества после занятия Одессы, затем через пару месяцев за контрреволюционный мятеж Никифор Григорьев был объявлен вне закона. И погиб от рук Нестора Махно в скором времени. Судьбу Нестора Ивановича тоже все помнят.

Каждый решает задачи военного времени так, как считает нужным и как умеет. Но иногда некоторые полевые командиры переходят границы разумного, что категорически не одобряется Системой.

Сейчас в Новороссии всё делается для того, чтобы задачи решались централизованно, законно и согласованно с официальной властью ЛДНР. Кому это не нравится, может уехать. Дикая вольница заканчивается. Только когда будет полный контроль над всеми отрядами ополчения, когда они все станут армией Новороссии не только де-юре, но и де-факто, только тогда возможны какие-то глобальные военные операции.

2. Мы — не агрессоры

Вторая причина внешнеполитическая. Ещё Сталин в конце 1930-х годов говорил, что войну должны начать фашисты, — тогда все наши действия по разгрому на их территории будут морально оправданы. Но они должны начать первыми. И в этом заключается внешнеполитический вектор России. Новороссия — не агрессор. Россия — не агрессор. А вот Украина — агрессор и нацистское государство.

Так и должно остаться в истории навсегда. Это одна из частей процесса денацификации и дебандеризации бывшей Украины. Мы должны сделать так, чтобы поклонников Бандеры загнать в схроны раз и навсегда, чтобы у них не было шансов воспрянуть ни через пять лет, ни через десять, ни через пятьдесят. Чтобы во всех учебниках истории всех стран мира единоУкраина осталась как нацистское государство, устроившее геноцид мирного населения в Донбассе.

Мирное соглашение должна нарушить Украина. И она так и сделает. Потому что война — это единственное оправдание для евромайдановского правительства, почему народу живётся всё хуже и хуже. Газ заканчивается, угля практически нет, гривна падает, цены растут, оплаты за ЖКХ тоже. Без войны государство Украина нежизнеспособно. Да и западные кураторы требуют геноцида в Донбассе, чтобы провоцировать раз за разом Россию.

3. Армия Новороссии

Глобальное наступление возможно только после полноценного формирования армии Новороссии. «Северный ветер», как и обещал Владимир Путин, защищает Донбасс в трудную минуту. Кто не верит, пусть вспомнит Иловайск и ошеломляющие потери ВСУ. Но освобождать регионы Новороссии будет сама армия Новороссии. Россия не является стороной конфликта — не раз и не два руководство РФ подчёркивало эту позицию.

Сейчас те подразделения и полевые командиры, которые благоразумно согласились быть частью Системы и будущей армии Новороссии, оформляют необходимые документы. Спецслужбами идёт проверка досье, личностей, связей. Именно потому некоторые «медиафигуры» неожиданно ушли в «отпуск». Кроме того, продолжается формирование подразделений, заполняется штат необходимыми специалистами, проводятся в боевых условиях ротные и батальонные учения. Единый ударный кулак только формируется.

4. Вначале тыл, затем манёвры

Прежде чем освобождать новые области Новороссии, необходимо обустроить тыл в ЛДНР. Необходимо сформировать реально работающую финансовую систему. Создать налоговую службу, банковскую систему, таможню, обеспечить выплаты пенсий и зарплат. Потому что как только ВСН освободит новые города, Киев сразу же отключит электроэнергию, тепло, заморозит пенсии и зарплаты — эту стратегию команда Порошенко уже отработала и пытается вовсю применять в ЛДНР.

В результате боевых действия вероятно разрушение инфраструктуры городов — как показала практика, украинские войска первым делом разрушают котельные, электроподстанции, газопроводы и водопроводы. При отступлении они будут действовать именно так. И потому именно на ЛДНР будет лежать ответственность за нормальную жизнь в освобождённых от нацистов регионах. А для этого нужно надёжно всё обеспечить в базовых областях Новороссии.

5. Время — лекарство от безумия

Уже начались подвижки в общественном сознании «единоукраинцев». Украинское общество охватывает апатия. «Революция гидности» необъяснимо для них превратилась в нищету, веерные отключения электроэнергии, обрушение экономики страны, высокую инфляцию национальной валюты, гражданскую войну и тысячи смертей.

Фанатизм сменяется апатией — и злостью на киевскую власть. Всё идёт к тому, что бойцов ВСН в итоге будут встречать как избавителей. Время работает на конечную цель руководства РФ — создание пророссийской, внеблоковой, антифашистской Украины.

Плод зреет. Процесс идёт. Демонтаж единой Украины продолжается."

http://ruspravda.info/O-nastuplenii-...ssii-9041.html

----------


## OKA

"Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 18 декабря 2014 года  "

----------


## OKA

"Десятая колонна с гуманитарным грузом отправится в Донбасс 21 декабря Текст: Ирина Варламова (Ростов-на-Дону) 20.12.2014, 16:05

170 автомобилей из Ногинского спасательного центра доставят свыше 1,4 тысяч тонн груза. Это продукты и новогодние подарки, медикаменты и строительные материалы для социально значимых объектов.

Грузовики выдвинутся к российско-украинской границе утром 21 декабря.

- Это будет уже десятая колонна с гуманитарной помощью для Донбасса, - сообщили в Южном региональном центре МЧС России. - С 11 августа девять колонн привезли в Донецк и Луганск в общей сложности более 12 тысяч тонн гуманитарных грузов."

Десятая колонна с гуманитарным грузом отправится в Донбасс 21 декабря — Ирина Варламова — Российская газета

----------


## OKA

"В Донецкую Народную Республику прибыл десятый гуманитарный конвой из РФ Новости / ЦУВ — 22.12.2014

Вчера в Донецкую Народную Республику прибыл десятый гуманитарный конвой из Российской Федерации. Сотрудниками МВД на высоком уровне организовано сопровождение гуманитарного груза на склады, который в свою очередь согласно поданным заявкам распределится сотрудниками Центра управления восстановлением ДНР по министерствам. В этот раз в составе гуманитарного груза для осуществления ремонтно-восстановительных работ на объектах, пострадавших в ходе боевых действий, прибыло 100 тонн электрооборудования и приблизительно 9320 рулонов рубероида.

Также на склады отгружено 50 тонн продуктов питания, предназначенных для социальных столовых республики. Для медицинских учреждений на склад доставлено около 21 тонны медикаментов. Особое место в этом гуманитарном конвое занимают новогодние подарки для Донецкой Народной Республики, прибывшие в объеме 300 тонн. Как нам известно, игрушки и подарки собрались совместными силами детей Российской Федерации для сверстников Республики, длительное время находившихся в зоне боевых действий. 

Осуществить оперативную разгрузку прибывшего конвоя сотрудникам складов помогали волонтеры – проявившие собственную инициативу студенты вузов Донецкой Народной Республики. Благоприятные погодные условия и высокая организация процессов доставки и отгрузки позволили машинам конвоя уже вечером 21 декабря вернуться на территорию Российской Федерации."

Источник: http://dnr.today/news/v-doneckuyu-na...-konvoj-iz-rf/ | Пресс-центр ДНР © http://dnr.today




"МОСКВА, 22 декабря. /ТАСС/. Одиннадцатый гуманитарный конвой МЧС России может отправиться в Донбасс в начале года, сообщил ТАСС глава ведомства Владимир Пучков.

"Мы планируем работу, и при необходимости дополнительные гуманитарные грузы будут направлены в Донбасс. Скорее всего, это будет в начале января 2015 года", - сказал он.

Министр пояснил, что МЧС формирует колонны, исходя из потребностей Донбасса и по мере необходимости. "Все графики согласовываются и с украинской стороной, и с Красным Крестом, и с представителями Донбасса. Мы неукоснительно выполняем все международные договоренности и все международные требования", - подчеркнул Пучков.

Российская инициатива по доставке гуманитарной помощи на восток Украины. Хронология

Он напомнил, что 21 декабря, десятая колонна доставила в Луганск и Донецк продукты питания, медикаменты, стройматериалы, а также необходимые расходные материалы для устойчивой работы энергетики и всех систем жизнеобеспечения в зимний период. "Приоритет нашей работы - это оказание помощи людям, которые страдают в этой ситуации, - это многодетные семьи, люди пожилого возраста, дети", - сказал Пучков.

Кроме того, в Донбасс были доставлены и новогодние подарки. "В них были конфеты, мандарины игрушки - все, что необходимо детям", - уточнил министр. В сборе новогодних подарков участвовали российские регионы, общественные организации и обычные люди.

Десятая колонна стала одной из самых масштабных. Около украинской границы колонна разделилась на две, протяженность каждой из которых составила более 10 км. Из-за большого количество машин обе колонны, следовавшие в Донецк и Луганск, были в пути на несколько часов дольше, чем обычно, разгрузка также заняла больше времени.

Всего десятью колоннами с середины августа в Донбасс доставлено более 13 тысяч тонн гуманитарной помощи."

ТАСС: Общество - МЧС России может отправить 11-ю колонну с гуманитарной помощью в Донбасс в начале января 





"Интереснoе интервью командира отряда спецназа "Троя", как про войну на Украину в целом, так и на тему партизанского движения в Запорожье в частности.

Интервью с командиром отряда спецназначения «Троя» Владимиром Новиковым:

«Украина перестала существовать с первым залпом в Донбассе». Командир отряда спецназначения «Троя» Владимир Новиков рассказал «Комсомолке», как стал личным врагом Порошенко и поднимется ли против нацистов Запорожье.

- В свой день рождения я узнал, что объявлен личным врагом Порошенко, и голова моя подросла в цене до 150 тысяч долларов, а начинал с 10 тысяч, - рассказывает командир отряда спецназначения Владимир Новиков (позывной «Алабай»).

- Кстати, а почему Алабай?

- Решили, что похож на среднеазиатскую овчарку, - усмехается визави.

Грустно-холодные голубые глаза, спокойный тон, джентльменские манеры - то, что человек вернулся с передовой, выдает разве что лежащий на столе айфон, напичканный военными снимками не для слабонервных.
Запорожский предприниматель Владимир Новиков был владельцем крупной строительной компании (из самых известных проектов - завод «Хортица»), а с лета оказался в ополчении, где и встретил свое 40-летие. Мол, неприлично отсиживаться тому, чьи дедушка и бабушка познакомились на фронте и привили ненависть к нацизму на поколения вперед.

- У меня больше 50-ти человек с хорошей спецподготовкой. Есть ветераны спецназа, ВДВ и «афганцы», много шахтеров. Кто-то просто 10 литров борща несет - кто как может, помогает. В сентябре в Ждановку приехали польские наемники, и каратели решили организовать футбольный матч Польша - Украина. Ну и получили от нас салют - 16 залпов из самоходных гаубиц «Гвоздика»... Поляков, тех, кто выжил, с передовой убрали как деморализованных и уже небоеспособных.
В той же Ждановке и Нижней Крынке, на шахте № 22 мои бойцы обнаружили массовые захоронения. 21 сентября каратели, воспользовавшись договором о перемирии, оттуда сбежали. Две ямы по два с половиной метра. Молодые девушки, одна на последних месяцах беременности. Руки у жертв связаны, пули в головах. Меня уже трудно удивить, но тут эмоций было через край. Иностранных наблюдателей только носом тыкать надо, может, тогда и заметят эти варварства. А так вокруг нас и России сплошной театр лжи и лицемерия. Стояли в селе Инженерное - там давно уже ни воды, ни света - колодцы маслом и ядом залиты!
Знаете, что мы видим постоянно? Загоны с надписью «Бабы», где лежат трупы замученных людей, прицельные обстрелы жилых кварталов, храмов. В Кировском храме укры под видом прихожан установили в центре маячок. А потом туда шарахнула ракета. От храма только периметр остался. Повезло, что служба уже закончилась, люди расходились. Священник вылетел через окно, но выжил.

- Откуда такое озверение? Ведь славяне, христиане...

- Сам не знаю. Наркотики и взращенная с детства ненависть к «москалям».

- Что говорят они сами на допросах?

- У всех один шаблон: не воевал, не стрелял, случайно оказался...

На кадре из айфона Новикова - гриб до облаков.

- Это в сентябре на блокпосту у Кировского. Чтобы украинская техника не прошла туда на штурм, пришлось подорвать их на рассвете. Потом Гелетей (тогдашний министр обороны Украины. - Ред.) обвинил Россию в ядерном ударе и вскоре остался без портфеля.

- Вам не кажется, что переборщили?

- На войне переборщить нельзя, - отрезает собеседник. Пока думаю, что на войне явно своя правда, он вспоминает следом малайзийский «Боинг». - Украинцы сбили его в небе над Кировским «сушкой». Мои бойцы видели это и были первыми, кто туда рванул. Нашли среди обломков клетку с канарейкой. Живой. Как выжила - не представляем. Выпустили птаху...

Попадаются и трогательные снимки - вот жмущийся к ополченцу мальчонка-сирота.

- Объезжали как-то блокпосты, и мальчик к нам прибился. Пошел за хлебом в Кировском, а домой мина прилетела. Мама и папа погибли. Журналисты отвезли его в Донецк, а там один из ополченцев пристроил его быстро к подмосковной родне.

- Почему не поднимается ваше родное Запорожье?

- Там очень активное подполье, люди просто ждут подходящий момент. Сейчас Запорожье в оккупации, в глубоком тылу и полностью под контролем хунты. Запорожские фашисты скоро удивятся - ну те, кто успеет. У нас все готово к тому, чтобы помешать сбежать нынешним начальникам и пособникам укронацистов. Зачем обманываться - Украины уже нет. Когда прозвучал первый залп в Донбассе, она перестала существовать. Юго-востоку кричат: «Чемодан - вокзал - Россия». Ну вот крымчане взяли с собой в Россию и вокзал. Докричатся и тут.

На прощание Алабай вдруг признается, что его мечта сегодня - взять в плен Яценюка («сколько бы мог рассказать Кролик!») и Ляшко («ради хита»).

- Да Яценюк может и без плена все рассказать, если ему наш пранкер Вован дозвонится!
- Мы и без пранкера его нормально разболтаем. Вот увидите, то, что было в 1945-м, повторится в 2015-м. Напишите, что у фашистов все будет плохо. Нас можно убить, но не победить! - машет он мне напоследок.

СПРАВКА «КП»
Владимир Николаевич НОВИКОВ родился 4 сентября 1974 года в Запорожье. Два высших образования - техническое и экономическое. Учредитель строительной компании «Профессионал Комплекс». С лета на передовой. Командует отрядом спецназначения «Троя».

https://vk.com/feed?section=friends&...21673116_13396 - цинк

Плюс видео, где солдаты ВСН осматривают уничтоженный бронеавтомобиль "Кугуар". "






Colonel Cassad - Командир "Трои"

----------


## OKA

"19 декабря в рамках «перемирия» украинские фашисты обстреляли Горловку (ДНР). От осколков погибла девочка 9 лет, ее мама находится в больнице, уже перенесла одну операцию и готовится ко второй.

В чем вина этой семьи перед киевской хунтой. Это мирные жители Донбасса, которые не брали в руки оружие. Неужели эту милую маленькую девочку можно отнести к «террористам»? Какая задача стоит перед войсками фашистов? Выбить ополчение или уничтожить все мирное население Донбасса?

Украинские войска ведут террор в отношении мирного населения, убивая ни в чем не повинных людей и уничтожая инфраструктуру Донбасса. Так называемая киевская власть ведет  также экономический террор, все к тем же людям Новороссии, но укр. СМИ террористами почему-то называют ополченцев, которые защищают Донбасс от фашистской чумы."

http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...hka-video.html







Часть вторая :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcWWHEsqZTU

----------


## OKA

"Мгновения войны 23.12.2014 " Подборка фото и видео : 

Colonel Cassad - Мгновения войны 23.12


"Грэм Филлипс отказался от работы в СМИ Великобритании в пользу России

Грэм Филипс, журналист из Великобритании, сотрудник российского телеканала Russia Today отказался от сотрудничества с крупнейшим СМИ в своей стране – BBC, так как в BBC отказываются публиковать его объективные материалы об Украине.

По словам Грэма, он корректирует позицию Великобритании, которая ошибочно поддерживает киевскую власть. Также журналист заявил, что российские телеканалы больше нуждаются в правде, чем телевидение Туманного Альбиона, именно поэтому он отдал предпочтение работе с российскими СМИ.

Филлипс стал известен благодаря своей работе в период Евромайдана. После Грэм сконцентрировался на освещении конфликта на Донбассе, где получил ранение.

В настоящее время журналист делает репортажи в столице Луганской Народной Республики и её пригородах. "

http://dnr-news.com/dnr/10716-grem-f...zu-rossii.html



"И. И. Стрелков о поездке в Ростов

Игорь Иванович говорит: "Вернулся из Ростова. Проинспектировал объекты нашего Движения и порядок отправки гум.помощи. В целом, работой ростовского филиала доволен. Недостатки исправляются. В среднем, "за ленточку" в сутки уходит от 3 до 7 автомашин (типа "Газель") с продуктами и т.п. Конечно, по сравнению с потребностью это - "капля в море", но хоть что-то.
Пообщался с ребятами из ополчения - ранеными и невредимыми. Настроение у них, мягко говоря, "не очень". У меня тоже не шибко хорошее. Параллельно со мной Ростов посещал "Великий Комбинатор", всеми силами загоняющий Новороссию обратно в состав Украины в качестве "автономии" в обмен на признание Крыма Российским. Единственное, что мешает его усилиям - это бескомпромиссная позиция "нашего дорогого партнера Петра Алексеевича" и его шайки майданных пендосских наемников - эти ни на какие "автономии" соглашаться не желают, да и Крым обещают отвоевать непременно. В общем - только на них теперь надежда. "Ирония судьбы", так сказать...
В войну Россию непременно втянут (даже если наивно полагать, что она еще в нее не втянута). Но втянут в самый невыгодный момент, когда воевать она будет совсем не готова, а силы противника намного увеличатся. Ну, есть еще вариант позорной капитуляции. Собственно, к ней Сурков дело-то и ведет. Сначала в Новороссии, а потом - в Крыму."

- о Мозговом:
Гуманитарку мы (и не только мы) ему еще кое-как провозим, а вот оружия и боеприпасов ему не дают категорически. Типа "ненадежный" - не готов в "Едыну Украину" возвращаться, как Владислав Юрьевич предписывает.
Оружие мертво в руках людей, которые не готовы им пользоваться, но зато готовы выполнить любой приказ тех, кто его дает. Остановиться под Мариуполем, например. Или терпеть 2 месяца обстрелы по мирному населению... И т.д., и т.п. А Мозговой ведет себя слишком независимо, да еще о какой-то "социальной справедливости" периодически упоминает. Непорядок! Олигархам не нравится!

- О Лукашенко:
Конкретных дел немало: укры регулярно получают из Белоруссии ГСМ и армейские МАЗы - их и на фронте немало используется. "Деньги не пахнут" - так думает Лука. Раньше я о нем был гораздо лучшего мнения. Теперь жестоко разочарован"."

http://warday.su/dnevniki/strelkov/3...-v-rostov.html

----------


## OKA

Гриша в Новороссии #31 - 50 Минутах в Аэропорт Донецка 





  Graham Phillips
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbwfUqs5Y6_jblWJwMIfRzA

----------


## OKA

Лента новостей на "Новороссия ТВ" 24 декабря 2014 года :





Военная симфония : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNAHTNY6Q9I

----------


## OKA

"Сводка военных событий в Новороссии за 27.12.2014

27 декабря обстановка в Новороссии кардинально не поменялась. Украинские силовики не оставляли попыток выбить ополчение из Горловки, подвергая жилые и промышленные объекты города массированным обстрелам. В Луганской народной республики, судя по отсутствию сообщений, наблюдалось некоторое затишье.

Несмотря на фактическую безрезультативность минувших переговоров в Минске, в  руководстве Луганской народной республики не оставляют надежд на диалог с Киевом по вопросам мирного урегулирования. По словам представителей властей республики, в ЛНР надеются на то, что ещё до конца текущего года очередная встреча в минском формате может состояться. Хотя, судя по риторике украинских властей, мирные договорённости с Киевом имеют достаточно призрачную перспективу.

Власти Донецкой народной республики, в свою очередь, обратились к мировым правозащитным организациям. Так, были предъявлены требования к ОБСЕ и Международному Красному Кресту проверить факты пыток пленных на Украине. Реакции от указанных организаций пока не последовало.

А украинские власти, наконец, отреагировали на многочисленные сообщения о нарушении договорённости по отводу от линии соприкосновения тяжёлого вооружения. По заявлению спикера СНБО Украины, силовики начнут отвод тяжелой техники от линии соприкосновения с ополченцами лишь после завершения обмена пленными.

Карта боевых действий

 

Военные события в ДНР

Ночь с 26 на 27 декабря прошла в Донецке неспокойно. Из миномётов и ствольной артиллерии украинские силовики обстреливали район аэропорта, в районе населённого пункта Пески работали АГСы и был слышен звук пулемётных очередей. В 14:40 (здесь и далее – время московское) миномётному обстрелу со стороны украинских силовиков подверглась северо-западная окраина Донецка. Вечером 27 декабря со стороны Песок украинские военные вели обстрел зажигательными снарядами террикона шахты Октябрьская.

Около часа дня, возле Георгиевки (Марьинский район), была перестрелка рядом с украинским блокпостом из стрелкового оружия, также были слышны подствольники.

По сообщениям жителей населённого пункта Тоненькое, ночью в село прибыла колонна бронетехники, состоящая из танков, БМП и САУ, а также подразделение частной военной компании (или иностранных инструкторов), общающееся на английском языке.

Ближе к двум часам дня на блокпосту возле перекрестка Константиновской и Канальской трасс, возможно, шёл бой: на протяжении почти часа была слышна работа стрелкового оружия, КПВТ, миномётов.

Утром 27 декабря в Макеевке были слышны отдалённые звуки выстрелов.

27 декабря украинская армия проводила обстрелы жилой и промышленной застройки в городе Горловка, а также места дислоцирования ВС ДНР и блокпостов. В частности, в пос. Шумы и Магдолиновка шёл бой с использованием крупнокалиберных пулеметов, стрелкового оружия и 120 мм миномётов. Со стороны с. Опытного (Артёмовский район) работали тяжелые орудия Д-30 и САУ. В районе «Стирола» были слышны автоматные очереди и эхо канонады. На тревожащий огонь и обстрелы своих позиций армия ДНР отвечала симметрично, подавляя попытки прощупывания обороны и локальных прорывов бронетехники и живой силы украинских силовиков. В 13:40 и 13:55 со стороны Майорска украинские силовики обстреливали Горловку из танковых орудий и минометов. В 14:35 со стороны населенного пункта Шумы ВСУ из миномётов были обстреляны позиции ополчения в районе шахт № 6 и 7.
По данным разведки, из Краматорска в Горловку и Дзержинск прибыли автомобильные колонны с боеприпасами, имуществом и горюче-смазочными материалами.

В селе Шевченко Волновахского района были слышны одиночные исходящие выстрелы. Подробностей не сообщалось.

В направлении Владимировки (к западу от Докучаевска) было замечено перемещение колонны бронетехники из 20 машин.

Пограничники перекрыли выезд из Мариуполя из-за опасений провокаций. Остановлено передвижение машин и пешеходов в направлении Октября, Павлополя. Такое решение руководством штаба сектора "М" принято накануне по причине того, что есть опасения провокаций в этом направлении. А 25 декабря в 11:45 закрыт пропуск людей в сторону Мариуполя с территории, подконтрольной ДНР. Причины закрытия движения в ДНР не объясняют.

Военные события в ЛНР

27 декабря информация о боевых действиях в Луганской народной республики не поступала. Лишь в 15:15 со стороны Старого Айдара украинскими силовиками из стрелкового оружия были обстреляны позиции защитников Новороссии в районе Раевки.

Прочее
Колонна грузовиков с гуманитарной помощью для жителей Донецка и Луганска из Абхазии прибыла 27 декабря в Донбасс. Грузовики были сопровождены на склад Центра управления восстановлением Донбасса в Макеевке, где проходит их разгрузка. В составе груза 50 тонн гуманитарной помощи, из них 23 тонны составляют мандарины.

Мощный взрыв произошел в ночь на 27 декабря на ул. Сегедской, 9 в Одессе. В результате взрыва погиб один человек. По характеру травм на теле, погибший имел полный контакт со взрывчаткой, его личность на данный момент не установлена. По предварительным выводам криминалистов-взрывотехников, подрыв произошел на улице во время транспортировки (переноса) взрывного устройства.

В 11:37 по московскому времени на станции Киев-Дарница был замечен железнодорожный состав с бронетехникой и 4 вагонами личного состава. Локомотив в направлении от Донецка. Состав, вероятно, прибыл из зоны так называемой АТО в рамках ротации.

Киев

Трое военнослужащих из 80-й аэромобильной бригады и одно гражданское лицо 27 декабря были освобождены из плена без процедуры обмена. Об этом сообщил советник заместителя министра обороны Украины Василий Будик.

Сводка подготовлена сотрудниками Информационно-аналитического Центра "Кассад" ."

http://cassad.net/category/war/1199-...-27122014.html

----------


## OKA

"Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 30 декабря 2014 года




НОВОРОССИЯ TV "

----------


## OKA

Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 31 декабря 2014 года

НОВОРОССИЯ TV

----------


## OKA

"Ситуация на Донбассе на 5 января        colonelcassad        5 января, 11:47

    Бегло по ситуации на 5 января.

    1. На фронтах в целом без изменений. Основные боестолкновения и обстрелы проходят на территории ДНР в районе Донецка, обе стороны несут незначительные потери в людях. Интенсивность обстрелов и перестрелок где-то на уровне конца ноября-начала декабря. История с показательным отводом артиллерии и РСЗО не сработала, поэтому помимо перестрелок небольших групп, обе стороны активно используют ствольную и реактивную артиллерию, причем как правило обстрелы активизируются к ночи, по всей видимости чтобы не нервировать чрезмерно впечатлительных наблюдателей ОБСЕ. За прошедшую неделю стороны продолжили накапливать силы, но в целом, темпы наращивания группировки хунты несколько опережают темпы наращивания группировки ВСН. При текущих тенденциях, со временем соотношение сил под тем же Донецком может стать совсем неблагоприятным. С другой стороны, на фронте южнее Волновахи, противник продолжает укреплять долговременную оборону без особых претензий на то, чтобы рассечь позиции ВСН между Донецком и Новоазовском и выйти к границе с РФ, очевидно, что данный участок пока-что не рассматривается как приоритетный для возможного наступления.

    2. "Перемирие" по-прежнему не работает. Очередная попытка вернуться к Минску будет в середине января, до этого времени гарантировано пройдут очередные переговоры по обмену пленными, а так же 1-2 консультации, где в энный раз будут пытаться развести тяжелые вооружения и вновь поднять тему совместного патрулирования линии разграничения, с попутным обсуждением требований хунты допустить украинских пограничников на границу ЛНР и ДНР с РФ. В силу позиции Вашингтона, шансы на достижения мира по прежнему незначительны. В Европе продолжаются определенные колебания связанные с пониманием рисков участия в американской комбинации на Украине. Открытое заявление лидера СДПГ, что не надо слишком сильно бить Россию, а надо дать РФ возможность сохранить лицо, отражает нежелание части политического истеблишмента ЕС воевать с Россией "до победного конца". Но в целом, эти голоса пока уступают сплоченному атлантическому лобби во главе с Меркель и Кэмероном, которые по сути солидарны с основным требованием Вашингтона в части полной капитуляции России на Украине. Так как никаких гарантий Кремль получить не может, то пока что по прежнему продолжается старая линия - Кремль предлагает вернуть Донбасс на Украину на своих условиях, но так как на этих условиях Донбасс в составе Украины совсем не нужен Вашингтону, приходится параллельно заниматься государственным строительством в Новороссии, создавая типичные органы власти непризнанных государственных образований. Когда наступит точка бифуркации и ситуация претерпит качественные изменения, пока не ясно.

    3. Продолжающиеся взрывы в городах Юго-Востока и ввод войск хунты в Одессу, показывают, что параллельно с войной на Донбассе, достаточно вяло, но целеустремленно раскручивается вооруженное подполье. Разумеется, какая-то часть этой подпольной деятельности может являться провокациями и оперативной работой СБУ и ее американских кураторов, но вполне очевидно (и это признает даже Костя Гришин), что полностью сепаратистское и антифашистское движение в городах Юго-Востока не подавлено и оно служит питательной почвой для подпольщиков. Разумеется, ценность этих акций скорее информационно-пропагандистская, нежели военная, но любое подполье всегда начинает с того, что заявляет о себе, а реальная эффективность наступает несколько позднее, особенно в тех случаях, когда подполье или партизаны тесно связаны с "большой землей". Как говорилось еще весной, у РФ всегда сохраняется опция на усиление поддержки подполья на Украине, с целью форсирования дестабилизации ряда областей как и в интересах внутреннего распада Украины, так и с целью обеспечить благоприятные условия для наступления в определенных областях. Пока же все протекает в вялотекущем режиме.
    Ответные заявления украинских фашистов о том, что они хотят развивать в отместку партизанское движение в России служат скорее целям пропаганды, нежели являются реальной угрозой. Проблема хунты в том, что наши партизаны действуют в условиях частично поддерживающего их деятельность населения. Если хунта попробует развязать аналогичные процессы в приграничных областях РФ, то ей предстоит действовать в условиях враждебно-настроенного населения, поэтому значительных стратегических перспектив у хунты в этом вопросе нет, хотя отдельных взрывов или убийств, я бы не исключал, но это будут (если будут) именно что разовые акции, тогда как в подпольной работе на Украине прослеживается определенная система.

    4. Гуманитарная ситуация по прежнему очень тяжелая. Непосредственной угрозы голода пока нет, но "белых конвоев" и неправительственной гуманитарки по прежнему катастрофически не хватает. В принципе уже видно, что зиму ДНР и ЛНР кое-как переживут, но уровень жизни в целом будет и дальше снижаться, так как наладить полноценную экономику в условиях продолжающихся боевых действий и экономической блокады, малореально. Новороссия по сути уже превратилась в дотационный регион, в который Россия по различным линиям заливает значительные суммы, направленные как на обеспечение фронта, так и на купирования последствий гуманитарной катастрофы. Даже если получится наладить бесперебойную торговлю углем с хунтой и все эти деньги до копейки поступят в местный бюджет, это закроет лишь самые горящие дыры, но не компенсирует огромную дыру в бюджете, которую покрыть по силам только РФ. В силу политической неопределенности, темпы построения государственных и экономических институтов крайне низкие и не дают оснований полагать, что в обозримом будущем республики смогут перейти на самообеспечение.

    5. Еще из интересного. Кол-ва чеченцев на Донбассе за последние пару недель ощутимо выросло, некоторые "кадыровцы" действительно заехали в Новороссию. Касательно перестрелок в районе Антрацита, то да - имели место быть, и 200-е там тоже были. Вялотекущий конфликт за контроль над угольными поставками продолжается. Объявленные хунтой ограничения на сообщения с Донбассом, черных угольных схем коснулись мало, контрафактный уголь по прежнему перетекает через линию фронта, все грозные реляции СНБО Украины натыкаются на банальную коррупцию, когда "бизнесмены с Донбасса" просто договариваются с офицерами хунты на блокпостах и за "небольшой" откат спокойно себе продолжают бизнес. Кто-то воюет, кто-то продолжает делать деньги. Слышал даже (насколько правда сказать не могу) историю, что якобы имели место даже обмены "черного угля" на оружие. Вполне могу допустить, что и такое было, благо офицеры хунты не гнушались продавать оружие ополченцам и весной и летом."

Colonel Cassad - Ситуация на Донбассе на 5 января


Видео-сводка новостей Новороссии за 4 -5 января : 

http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...-yanvarya.html

05 января. Хроника событий : 

http://dnr.today/news/svodka-ministe...nvarya-2015-g/ 

http://antifashist.com/item/05-yanva...a-sobytij.html

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 8 янв. 2015 г. 
Донецк снова подвергся обстрелу вооруженных сил Украины.
В Донбасс прибыл 11-й гуманитарный конвой из Российской Федерации.
Германия выделила пол миллиарда евро кредитных гарантий Украине." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zNJud3syzU

----------


## OKA

"О военной ситуации в Новороссии на 12 января        12 января, 1:40

    Коротко о важном...

    1. Был распространен слух, что артиллерия ВСН не отвечает на обстрелы хунты. Это неправда. Даже то, что для вида отводили с линии фронта, для "демонстрации миролюбия" уже вернули. В последние дни на обстрелы отвечают и минометами, и артиллерией, и РСЗО, с поправкой на некоторое превосходство хунты в кол-ве стволов. Достоверно определить эффективность стрельбы в масштабах фронта понятное дело со стороны невозможно. Обе стороны отчитываются о потерях (причем тут могут как завышать, так и занижать) и разрушениях, но какова эффективность за день таких обстрелов - сказать затруднительно, полагаю, что даже местные военные имеют лишь приблизительно-оценочные данные о последствиях обстрелов позиций хунты, точно так же как и хунта заваливающая снярадами города Донбасса, лишь весьма отдаленно представляет, какой реальный ущерб она наносит военной и гражданской инфраструктуре, огонь то по большей части ведется по площадям. Более-менее объективная информация вероятно собирается на уровне командования бригады/корпуса, куда стекается объективка, плюс по линии агентурной разведки в стане противника.

    2. Был распространен слух, что якобы по российскому ТВ обстрелы на Донбассе не показывают, а показывают шествие фарисеев в Париже. Это неправда. Часть каналов вроде Life-News и Вестей обстрелы показали, так что говорить о полном замалчивании не приходится, хотя конечно было очевидно, чему сегодня в новостных блоках отдан приоритет. В целом - военные события вернулись к сентябрьско-октябрьскому накалу (временно или надолго, пока неясно), а медийное освещение еще скорее декабрьское. Полагаю, что если текущий накал боев и обстрелов продлится еще 2-3 дня, то и СМИ по освещению подравняются.

    3. Развели панику, что на Донецк пошли самолеты хунты. Во первых, надо понимать, что авиации у хунты после летних потерь не так много - разумеется что-то починили, что-то восстановили, но при интенсивных боях в условиях действующей системы ПВО, а она на территории Новороссии если кто не в курсе, имеет системный характер, имеющиеся самолеты и вертолеты будут очень быстро израсходованы. Тратить немногочисленные машины для атаки жилых кварталов Донецка это весьма сомнительная тактика, с учетом того, что эти задачи куда как лучше решаются артиллерией и тяжелыми РСЗО. Авиация может быть использована для ударов по механизированным колоннам ВСН, штабам, ремонтным базам и складам топлива и боеприпасов. Но и тут надо понимать, что для этого надо преодолевать систему ПВО, где с высокой вероятностью будут потери (а ведь они были еще в мае, когда ПВО у ополченцев как таковая отсутствовала и первые вертолеты сбивали не только из немногочисленных ПЗРК, но даже из РПГ и ручных пулеметов. Это не значит, что авиация хунты не может 1-2-3 раза где-то удачно отбомбиться, но говорить о каких-то больших успехах, которые ее могут ожидать в небе Донбасса, не приходится. Люди просто забыли летний "самолетопад" и разводят панику, мол у фашистов снова самолеты. Они у них и раньше оставались (осенью активно тренировалось в районе Днепропетровска, в том числе и для действий на малых высотах, как раз с целью преодоления некоторых элементов ПВО Новороссии), просто подумайте на минутку, почему они уже довольно давно не летают на штурмовку позиций ВСН. А ведь это и оставшихся ударных вертолетов тоже касается.

    4. Касательно наступления. Пока наступления нет. Есть обстрелы. Очень важно не путать обстрелы жилых кварталов с наступлением штурмовых групп и механизированных соединений. Чтобы была понятна разница - в 1941 году наступление немцев на Ленинград было остановлено Жуковым, что не помешало немцам еще долгое время обстреливать город из тяжелых орудий. Разумеется, все военные источники из Новоросси заявляют о подготовке наступления, так как они элементарно видят перед собой линию фронта, где накапливается живая сила и техника противника. А раз идет накопление сил, то военные естественно делают выводы, что готовится наступление, ибо они оценивают ситуацию "по науке", а не впадают в истерику при виде проехавшего вдалеке БМП. Поэтому вполне логично, что когда за линией фронта противник начинает активно маневрировать резервами и проводить массированную артиллерийскую подготовку, то военные структуры ДНР и ЛНР начинают бить тревогу, потому что там никто не хочет повторения печальной истории "Сербской Краины". Информация от военных ЛНР и ДНР поступает на территорию РФ и уже там ретранслируется российскими СМИ, как это уже не раз и не два было. В таких случаях, лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть, хотя конечно многих смущает, что про наступление говорят давно и практически все, а его нет. Но тут я могу лишь опять вспомнить лишь 1941 год, где разведка с марта бомбардировала Сталина и Политбюро сроками начала войны и возможными планами наступления фашистской Германии. Тут важно понимать, что сроки наступления определяет не Захарченко и не военная разведка ДНР и даже не Путин в Москве. Сроки наступления ВСУ определяет руководство хунты после отмашки из Вашингтона и никак иначе. Достоверную информацию о таких сроках, если они есть или планируются на ближайшее время, может иметь с нашей стороны либо техническая, либо агентурная разведка, которая при получении таких данных донесет об установленной угрозе в Москву, после чего эта информация будет спущена в командные структуры ДНР и ЛНР. Разумеется, работа с этой информацией относится к засекреченной и никто ее в сеть на потеху диванному воинству выкладывать не будет. Поэтому как и ранее довольствуемся той информацией, которую военное руководство Новороссии считает нужным обнародовать.

    5. Касательно потенциальных опасностей такого военного сценария (на фоне сложившегося дипломатического тупика)? На даный момент у хунты нет подавляющего превосходства в людях, если брать фронт в целом. Есть общее превосходство в численности, но подавляющее превосходство хунта может создать лишь на ряде избранных направлений главных ударов. Начинающаяся в январе очередная волна мобилизации на Украине служит целям ротации и увеличения численности частей хунты на Донбассе. Тем не менее, пытаться наступать везде не взирая на конфигурацию фронта, рельеф местности и соотношение сил, как это было летом, хунта уже не может, поэтому варианты с военной победой рассматриваются через призму последовательного решения ключевых задач наступательного характера, вроде прорыва к Изварино/Новосветловке от Станицы Луганской, срезания Горловского выступа, деблокада аэропорта и взятие Петровского района Донецка и т.д.
    Эти планы, обрывки которых вы порой можете увидеть в сообщениях ополченцев в соц.сетях, активно прорабатываются реальным руководством ВСН и по ним уже существуют разработанные меры противодействия, на случай, если хунта перейдет в наступление в текущей группировке. Войска Новороссии развернуты именно так, чтобы купировать возможные прорывы на потенциальных направлениях главных ударов. Так что говоря о том, знает ли командование о возможных военных угрозах, могу аргументировано заявить, что да - знают, готовятся. Другой вопрос состоит в том, насколько планы адекватны угрозе и текущему соотношению сил. Оценки на этот счет от причастных я получал разные. Если осенью говорили о 100% гарантии, что "если полезут, то разобьем", то сейчас на фоне все той же железной уверенности, что в открытом бою хунта будет разбита, указывают на то, что соотношение сил в обозримом будущем может изменится не в нашу пользу, плюс указывают на то, что некоторые аспекты мер противодействия содержат определенные дефекты на уровне планирования. Но в целом, говорить о полном военном поражение Новороссии сейчас не приходится, текущая численность и конфигурация группировки ВСН достаточно надежно купируют эту возможность.

    6. Касательно обстрелов. Значительная их часть не затрагивает военную инфраструктуру ВСН от слова совсем. Обстрелы жилых кварталов из тяжелой артиллерии и РСЗО это чистейшее военное преступление. Такие обстрелы никак не затрагивают позиций ВСН, батарей ВСН и скоплений техники ВСН, снаряды летят тупо в города и их окраины разрушая дома, объекты социальной инфраструктуры, убивая гражданских лиц. Это полное продолжение давно озвученной и особой не скрываемой линии хунты связанной с тем, что "Донбасс будет либо украинским, либо разрушенным". Так как гарантированно получить Донбасс назад хунта не может ни военным, ни дипломатическим путем, то в условиях продолжающейся экономической блокады, фашистская хунта как и ранее довольно примитивно разрушает Донбасс, решая несколько задач. В первую очередь это разрушение враждебной хунте территории. Во-вторую очередь, это сигнал для РФ перед очередным раундом переговоров по Новороссии, мол смотрите, что будет, если вы не капитулируете. И в третьих, под прикрытием возобновившихся террористических обстрелов, можно проводить локальные действия, вроде разведки боем под Луганском. Говорить о том, что обстрелы случайны, что там какие-то неподчиняющиеся Киеву каратели - не приходится. Бьют системно и целенаправленно, как и положено фашистам. На мой взгляд вероятность возобновления интенсивных боевых действий весьма высока, так как даже с точки зрения действия механизированных соедининий, наступать в условиях подмерзшей земли не в пример проще, нежели весной, когда там будет непролазная грязюка. Тут опять же отсылаю к ВОВ и напоминаю о весенных периодах затишья на фронтах, когда состояние почвы играло непоследнюю роль при планировании наступательных операций. Генштабисты с обеих сторон наверняка учитывают этот фактор.

    Есть сегодня и внезапно отличная новость, наши после довольно долгого перерыва вроде как отбили у хунты населенный пункт Новотошковка (если я правильно понял, это к западу от Славяносербска - причем источники на Антиквариате высказывают сомнения, что ВСН контролирует сейчсас этот поселок).

    "Первая наша атака на Новотошковку была отбита. Потом мы ударили снова - к нам присоединились 2 роты казаков. К противнику подошла рота и 2 танка. Но Новотошковка была взята силами ополчения. На данный момент подразделения ВСН там закрепляются. У нас же на 31-ом блоке тихо стало. Сейчас идет сильный обстрел Славяносребска, ополчение отвечает по Трехизбенке. ВСУ используют Град и минометы. Мы тоже используем Град и гаубицы, а 10 минут назад подключились САУ Акация и Гвоздика. Хочу сказать, что ВСУ готовятся к масштабному наступлению. Но на нашем участке сильного удара не будет. Удары будут со стороны Дебальцево и Станицы. Счастье исключаю, так как там мы тоже превосходим противника в некоторых параметрах. Боевой дух ВСУ несмотря ни на что все слабее и слабее. Мы отобьем любую атака врага. Сейчас наше слабое место - это паника, которую разводят наши враги. ВСУ действительно стали сильнее немного, но недостаточно для того, чтобы восстановить свою мощь и превосходство как было в начале войны. Раньше они нас превосходили в людях в десятки раз В технике они вообще нас подавляли. Сейчас их превосходство в людях - в 2 раза. В технике в 3 раза. В артиллерии в 2 раза + мощь (у них больше РСЗО Смерч и Ураган). Воздушное пространство им закрыто нашими ПЗРК и ЗРК. А слива не какого нет. Не паникуйте, но и не расслабляйтесь. Будет трудно и у нас много работы у всех!" (с) "Сыч"

    В этом плане с автором можно только согласиться (так же как и в ориентировочных оценках соотношения сил), паниковать вследствии военных действий противника, последнее дело. Хунта еще даже наступать не начала, а уже развели истерику - что все разбомбят, летят самолеты, что никто не стреляет в ответ и тому подобное. Повторюсь, с военной точки зрения (я здесь не рассматриваю патовую политическую обстановку, которая для Новороссии действительно тяжелая, а в части экономики близка к катастрофической) ситуация контролируется. Текущая группировка ВСН в целом достаточна, для отражения возможного удара. Задача хунты на сегодняшний момент, достигнуть более внушительного превосходства в людях и технике и попутно разрушать экономическую инфраструктуру Донбасса. В удобный момент хунта перейдет в наступление дабы повторить сценарий Сербской Краины. К этому ее будет подталкивать Вашингтон в случае, если добиться политической капитуляции России не Донбассе не получится. Россия как и осенью будет подпитывать ВСН в адекватном объеме, дабы соотношение сил не стало совсем угрожающим. Насколько я знаю, еще с ноября осуществляется комплекс мероприятий в этом направлении, так что помимо текущих мер (связанных с работой "военторга") по купированию возможных последствий наступления хунты, есть меры и скажем так общестратегического военного характера, которые предпринимаются уже в связи с возникшим в ноябре пониманием, что война с США (не только на Украине) всерьез и надолго."

----------


## OKA

"Это было бы катастрофой        colonelcassad        12 января, 15:23

    Сегодня информацию о том, что хунта готовит наступление, открыто озвучил Лавров.

    Россия обладает информацией, что украинские силовики готовят новую попытку силового решения.

    Об этом заявил в понедельник министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров по итогам переговоров с латвийским коллегой Эдгарсом Ринкевичем.
    Власти ДНР видят в действиях Киева намерение отступить от минских договоренностей
    "У нас есть информация, очень тревожная, что силовики готовят новую попытку силового решения конфликта", - сказал он. "Это было бы катастрофой", - указал Лавров.
    По его словам, Россия рассчитывает, что зарубежные партнеры повлияют на Киев с целью не допустить попытки силового решения в Донбассе. "Конфликт на Украине не может быть решен военными средствами",- подчеркнул он.

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Лавров: у РФ есть информация, что Украина готовит новую попытку силового решения конфликта - цинк

    Собственно скорее всего именно в связи с этим пониманием или даже скорее знанием, что хунта что-то затевает, источники в военной разведке ДНР вчера обнародовали дату 15 января, как возможную дату начала наступления.

    Разведка ДНР: Каратели могут пойти в наступление 15 января

    В ближайшее время украинские оккупанты будут пытаться отрезать от города Петровский район, чтобы разместить там свою артиллерию
    Украина продолжает мощные артиллерийские обстрелы Донецка. В наступление же украинские боевики могут пойти 15 января. Об этом сообщил “Глаголу” источник в рядах разведки ДНР.
    По данным разведки Донецкой народной республики, всё говорит о том, что сейчас Украина готовится перейти от обстрелов Донецка к полномасштабному наступлению.
    На военные аэродромы, которые контролируют украинские боевики, сегодня были доставлены авиационные бомбы. Точно известно о Краматорске.
    Сегодня по Донецку целый день бьют из тяжелых орудий – интенсивность обстрелов резко возросла.
    Повреждена подстанция воды в районе “КиевКонти” – это Ленинский район. Сейчас нет там воды. На Боссе нет газа.
    В ближайшее время украинские оккупанты будут пытаться отрезать от города Петровский район, чтобы разместить там свою артиллерию, так как сейчас она не достаёт до центра города. Впрочем, они пытаются это сделать еще с начала августа, но без особых успехов. Предварительная дата полномасштабного наступления – 15 января

Разведка ДНР: Каратели могут пойти в наступление 15 января | ГЛАГОЛ - цинк

    PS. Сброс этой информации в открытые источники служит конечно не только целям мобилизации военных и населения перед возможной угрозой, но и является попыткой образумить хунту, показывая ей, что о ее планах известно и они не являются чем-то неожиданным. Другой вопрос, что расчитывать на понимание хозяев фашистской хунты не приходится. Заявление В НАТО заметили признаки "незначительной разрядки" ситуации на Донбассе / Гордон главы НАТО Столтенберга на тему "незначительной разрядки" на фоне вчерашних обстрелов Донецка и Горловки выглядело особенно симптоматично. На фоне скепсиса заявленного Меркель и Путиным на тему встрече в Астане (ключевые договоренности по прежнему не достигнуты), вполне резонно ожидать усиления военных приготовлений и некоторой эскалации конфликта."

Colonel Cassad - Это было бы катастрофой

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны ДНР: украинские силовики покинули аэропорт Донецка   14 января, 23:06 UTC+3

Ранее Денис Пушилин заявил, что ополченцы предоставили украинским силовикам коридор для отвода подразделений

ДОНЕЦК, 14 января. /ТАСС/. Вооруженные силы Украины покинули аэропорт Донецка, отдельные группы силовиков остаются в его окрестностях. Об этом сообщили Донецкому агентству новостей в пресс-службе минобороны провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики.

"Мы даем возможность бойцам ВСУ беспрепятственно покинуть и окрестности аэропорта, чтобы избежать лишних жертв с их стороны. Огонь в спину им никто открывать не собирается", - отметили в ведомстве.

Ранее полномочный представитель ДНР в Контактной группе по мирному урегулированию, вице-спикер парламента провозглашенной республики Денис Пушилин заявил, что ополченцы предоставили украинским силовикам коридор для отвода подразделений из аэропорта Донецка.

Пушилин также подчеркнул, что это было "не вытеснение силовиков, а жест доброй воли со стороны ДНР".

"Нами делается все, чтобы сохранить жизни украинским военным, поскольку жертв мы не хотим даже с их стороны", - сказал он.

Пушилин также подчеркнул, что это было "не вытеснение силовиков, а жест доброй воли со стороны ДНР". "Нами делается все, чтобы сохранить жизни украинским военным, поскольку жертв мы не хотим даже с их стороны", - сказал он.

В пресс-службе минобороны ДНР, в свою очередь, сообщили агентству, что сейчас украинских военных на самой территории аэропорта уже нет.

"Отдельные группы пока еще находятся в окрестностях аэропорта", - уточнили в ведомстве.
Предложение ОБСЕ

Ранее в среду ОБСЕ предложила установить локальное перемирие вокруг Донецкого аэропорта и начать совместное патрулирование территории, заявил заместитель руководителя миссии ОБСЕ на Украине Александр Хуг.

По его словам, со стороны ОБСЕ "было высказано предложение установить локализованный режим прекращения огня в Донецком аэропорту". "Чтобы впоследствии начать совместное патрулирование территории", - добавил он.

Хуг отметил, что нормализация обстановки вокруг аэропорта необходима для облегчения положения местных жителей, страдающих от силовых действий.
Число наблюдателей

По словам Александра Хуга, к середине февраля ОБСЕ доведет число наблюдателей на Украине до максимальных 500 человек. Уже к концу этой недели число сотрудников миссии на востоке Украине достигнет 250 специалистов, а всего в Донецкой и Луганской областях их планируется задействовать 350.

Как сообщил Хуг, "сейчас на Украине размещены 354 наблюдателя, 217 из них работают в Донецкой и Луганской областях". "Еще 20 наблюдателей проходят сейчас подготовку в Киеве и к концу недели прибудут, таким образом, общее количество сотрудников миссии на востоке составит почти 250 человек", - уточнил он."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Минобороны ДНР: украинские силовики покинули аэропорт Донецка

----------


## OKA

"Ситуация на фронте на вечер 14 января        colonelcassad        14 января, 20:37

    Появляются первые сводные данные о погибших гражданских лицах за последние сутки.

    По данным на вечер 14 января за последний день погибло как минимум 5 жителей Донецка.




    Продолжаются сильные обстрелы Горловки. Снаряды падают не только на окраинах, но и залетают в жилые кварталы.

    ГОРЛОВКА В ОГНЕ: БОИ ПРОДОЛЖАЮТСЯ, УНИЧТОЖЕНЫ САУ ВСУ, ОККУПАНТЫ ОБЪЯВИЛИ ТРЕВОГУ И МИНИРУЮТ ПОДСТУПЫ К ДЗЕРЖИНСКУ (ВИДЕО). В ОКРЕСТНОСТЯХ ГОРЛОВКИ (ДНР) ПРОДОЛЖАЮТСЯ ОЖЕСТОЧЕННЫЕ АРТДУЭЛИ И ТАНКОВЫЕ БОИ.
    Сводка от Самообороны «Горловки».
    «Бой в северной части города. Танки, артиллерия. По Горловке работают "Пионы" карателей. На Кугранке попадания по жилым домам. Всем рекомендуем идти в укрытия.
    Много сообщений о том, что повреждена подстанция и нет света в 5-м квартале и Румянцево. Шахтеры заточены под землей, проблему решают в срочном порядке.

https://vk.com/feed?section=friends&...09402374_22731 - по ссылке есть сводка по обстрелам города

    Ополченец армии Луганской Народной Республики с позывным «Сыч» сообщил об оперативной обстановке на фронте:

    «Сегодня ВСУ на своей шкуре почувствовали гнев ополчения, нарвавшись на нашу засаду в районе 31-го. Была замечена вертушка — летела в районе 29-го блока, приказа сбивать не дали пока. Также по нам был сильный обстрел. Мы же воспользовались этим — выявили и накрыли артпозиции ВСУ с гаубиц и САУ.
    В остальном сейчас очень сильный обстрел Градами, минометами и гаубицами поселков Веселая гора и Стукалова Балка, а также города Славяносребск. Наши силы отвечают по противнику в Трехизбинке и Станично-Луганском районе.
    Пока что активность боевых действий на фронтах в целом снизилась. ВСН заняв несколько н.п., и, сильно обстреляв ВСУ, не надолго приостановилось. Осталось только 2 места, где ополчение ведет наступательные действия на данный момент — Гранитное и Новотошковка.
    Кстати ВСУ Новотошковки пока отбивает атаки наших сил, но с каждым разом все им сложнее это делать. Тем более, что казаки и бригады НМ (народной милиции) превосходят их во всем».
    Ранее ополченец сообщал:
    «Сегодня к нам прибыли большие механизированные части ЛНР, которые у нас были резервом — пока нет наступления ни нашего, ни противника. Теперь и ВСН и ВСУ перешли в активные действия. И техника нужна. Наши силы ведут беспрерывный огонь из минометов, танков и гаубиц по блок-постам 27, 29, и 37.
    Также мы опять штурмовали Новотошковку — пока до сих пор идет штурм, так что увидим, чем этот штурм кончится. По поводу наступления на других фронтах — Стахановец был занят ополчением, сейчас туда ВСУ бьют сильно, Чернухино и Миус выстояли перед ударом „Призрака“ но Редкодуб был взят совместно с отрядами ДНР!!!
    Ополчение ДНР также заняло Новоорловку. А „Призрак“ и казаки взяли село Полевое, что возле Санжаровки. Также наши бойцы поставили блок-пост прям в начале поселка Орехово-Донецкий. Есть сообщения, что ополчение ДНР также ведет бои за Травневое и Доломитное, взятие которых улучшит положение Горловки и даст поставить артиллерию ВСН так, чтобы она доставала до Артемовских позиций».

«Сегодня ВСУ познали гнев ополчения»: заняты Новоорловка и Полевое, продолжаются штурмы Новотошковки и Гранитного | Русская весна - цинк (Новотошковский так и не взяли, хотя попытки не прекращаются уже 4-й день)

    "Адский ад везде. Недавно укропы лупили по Веселой Горе, как прошлым летом по Саур -Могиле - Акации, Грады
    Из самого Счастья Градами обстреливают околицы Луганска. Горловку забрасывают (опять свет вырубили - шахтеры в шахтах остались с воздухом на пол-суток) - в ответ Дзержинск получает. Идут бои за Травневое и Доломитное - их взятие избавит Горловку от постоянных обстрелов. Бои в Старогнатовке, Гранитном. В Донецке - так вообще веселуха на всех направлениях. В Лисичанске (ЛНР) который находиться под украинскими войсками почуили что ополченцы скоро пойдут в наступление начали мобилизирывать работников шахт и других предприятий.Только с одной шахты Мельнекова мобилизирую более 200 человек .Сегодня в военкомат пошли 50 человек многие начали собирать вещи и тикать.
    Вчера, вблизи с. Теплоее Станично-Луганского района на фугасе был подорван автомобиль нацистов. Двое военных 80-й аэромогильной получили тяжелые ранения, сейчас они находятся в больнице города Счастье. ДРГ ополчения беспрепятственно проникают вглубь оккупированной территории и закладывают взрывчатку".

https://vk.com/strelkov_info?w=wall-57424472_39316 - цинк

    К вечеру начали поступать сообщения о том, что противник начал активные действия на фронте к северу от Луганска.

    В ЛНР по всей линии соприкосновения вдоль р.Северский Донецк противник начал массированную арт подготовку. ВСУ выдвигает колонны техники к переправам через Северский Донецк, в районах г. Счастье и Станичного-Луганского.
    Артиллерия армии ЛНР наносит ответные удары по огневым точкам и по выдвигающимся колоннам бронетехники противника. Противник пошёл в наступление от Фрунзе по трассе Бахмутка в направлении 32 блокпоста. В настоящее время идёт бой.

    Ранее сообщалось о том, что "Козырь" и Мозговой взяли Редкодуб.

    С Р О Ч Н О. Военкор ополчения ДНР «Борисыч» подтвердил ранее появившуюся информацию о взятии Редкодуба.
    «ВНИМАНИЕ! Только что в рации от КОЗЫРЯ: «Уважаемые украинские военные, Редкодуб НАШ! Предлагаем вам сдаться! Обещаем теплую одежду и питье!»
    Также ополченец с позывным «Сыч» сообщил, что Редкодуб был взят бригадой Мозгового «Призрак», но совместно с отрядами ДНР.

https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-41232698_963699 - цинк"

Подробности с фото и видео здесь : Colonel Cassad - Ситуация на фронте на вечер 14 января

----------


## OKA

"На вечер аэропорт до сих пор не взят, перестрелки продолжаются, хунта сообщает, что предприняла контратаку и отбила несколько помещений в новом терминале и грозится ночным контрнаступлением.
Захарченко подтвердил, что еще не все зачистили, но уже близко к этому.

Гуманитарных коридоров для оккупантов не было, была попытка бегства - Захарченко

Информация о предоставлении украинским оккупантам гуманитарного коридора для выхода с освобожденной подразделениями ВС ДНР территории Донецкого аэропорта не соответствует действительности.
Об этом на пресс-конференции сообщил глава ДНР Александр Захарченко.
Он отметил, что это на самом деле было попыткой прорыва и бегства, входе которого БМП оккупантов была уничтожена. Нескольким боевикам все же удалось уйти.
В настоящий момент в нескольких помещениях нового терминала, контролируемого военнослужащими ДНР, еще остается около 10 украинских боевиков, фактически замурованных. Оказывать сопротивление они не могут, но сдаваться отказываются. Также Александр Захарченко заявил, что вся территория ДНР, совпадающая с границами бывшей Донецкой области, будет освобождена от украинских оккупантов. Скорее всего - военным путем, цитируют Захарченко. Напомним, практически одновременно с этой информацией пришло сообщение, что Донецкий аэропорт зачищен до последнего самопровозглашенного киборга.

https://vk.com/feed?section=friends&w=wall6792167_1143 - цинк

Стоит отметить, что резкое ослабление сопротивления в районе аэропорта и наши тактически успехи очевидно связаны с сильными артиллерийскими ударами, которые вчера вечером и ночью наносились по аэропорту и району Песок.

На Украине объявлено, что в ходе мобилизации будет призвано в течение 2015 года 200 000 человек. Разведка ДНР доносит, что в районе Донецка стянуто до 18 комплексов "Точка-У" и как бы намекает, что возможно их применение уже в ближайшее время. Информацию о их передвижении просят доводить до компететных органов или же выкладывать в открытый доступ."




PS. Так же стоит отметить, что истоники в ДНР сообщают о захваченных трофеях импортного производства (ждем фотографий, если так) и в районе Горловки артиллерийским огнем поражена американская система контрминометной борьбы на базе "Хаммера", которые были поставлены осенью этого года.

В общем, ждем окончательной зачистки. Если смогут удержать кольцо вокруг аэропорта и не допустить прорыва подкреплений, то при подавлении артиллерийских батарей противника поддерживающих гарнизон аэропорта, поражение хунты здесь лишь вопрос времени. Определить потери сторон пока невозможно, но полагаю, что с таком плотностью огня и особенностями ближнего боя в развалинах, потери у обеих сторон могут быть значительными."

Фото и видео : Colonel Cassad - Аэропорт. Вечер 15 января




"Очередные ультиматумы    Тирион Ланнистер        15 января, 17:47

    Вслед за публичными угрозами Кэмерон и Обама договорились продолжать давление на Россию - последние новости за сегодня от BFM.ru, которые в прессе озвучили Обама и Кэмерон, с угрозой расширения санкций за продолжение того курса, который сейчас ведет Россия на Донбассе выступил европарламент.

    Депутаты Европарламента предложили Евросовету наложить санкции на энергетический сектор России, если Москва продолжит свою политику по Украине. 

    Также предлагается ввести штрафные ограничения против российских компаний, сообщает РБК.
    Европарламент принял 15 января резолюцию по Украине, в которой перечислил, какие новые санкции могут грозить России в случае невыполнения Москвой условий Евросоюза. В документе отмечается, что "в случае любых дальнейших действий России, направленных на дестабилизацию Украины", Евросовету следует принять новые санкции и расширить их спектр, "охватив ядерный сектор и ограничив возможность российских организаций проводить международные финансовые транзакции".
    В резолюции также говорится о продлении санкций против России, если Москва не будет полностью соблюдать минские договоренности по ситуации на Украине. В частности, речь идет о соблюдении перемирия, о безусловном выводе с Украины всех российских войск или незаконных вооруженных группировок и наемников, действующих при поддержке России, об обмене всеми пленными, включая отбывающую уголовное наказание в России летчицу Надежду Савченко, и о территориальной целостности Украины, включая возвращение "аннексированного" Россией Крыма.

Европарламент спрогнозировал новые санкции против России - цинк

    PS. Возобновление столь явных угроз, при том что требования для России заведомо невыполнимы, отражает общее повышение напряженности в отношениях между Западом и РФ, после того как переговоры по Украине зашли в тупик. Европа в очередной раз дает понять, что выводить проблему Крыма за скобки переговоров она не собирается и если Россия пойдет на решающие уступки на Донбассе, то одним Донбассом она не отделается, а чашу позора предстоит испить до дна, сдавая хунте убийцу российских журналистов и возвращая Крым. Естественно, такие требования будут вынуждать Кремль в том или ином виде продолжать текущий курс, так как издержки от борьбы с Западом будут все равно меньше, нежели капитуляция перед Западом.
    Поэтому пресловутая вилка решений между капитуляцией и войной (в различных ее формах), которая образовалась в мае после отказа от ввода войск, никуда не исчезла. Все попытки оттягивать время, разделить вопросы Крыма и Донбасса, внести разлад в антироссийский фронт США и ЕС, нащупать устраивающий Россию компромисс с противниками - все эти шаги не смогли снять ключевой проблемы - суверенной внешней политики от России не потерпят. Ни Вашингтон, ни Брюссель (в его атлантической итерации). Разумеется, Вашингтон чутко купировал попытки России избежать этой вилки решений и когда вроде бы даже намечались какие-то подвижки по сговору с европейцами, устраивал руками хунты кровавые провокации, усиливал эскалацию боевых действий, выдвигал заведомо неприемлемые условия и предпринимал заведомо оскорбительные для России дипломатические шаги, включая банальные угрозы и шантаж.

    Поэтому недавнее возобновление активных боевых действий вернувшихся к стандартному осеннему уровню, целиком закономерно, как и закономерно поражение тех кругов, которые пытались впихнуть Новороссию в состав Украины, лишь бы купировать столь обреминительный конфликт с Вашингтоном и Брюсселем. Объективная реальность сложилась так, что этот план можно было осуществить лишь в рамках внешнеполитической капитуляции и отказа от национального суверенитета, США ясно дали понять что не потерпят реализации комбинаций Кремля по переформатированию Украины в удобную России федерацию или конфедерацию. По всей видимости, эта линия США либо недооценивалась, либо до конца не осознавалась архитеркторами плана возвращения Новороссии в состав Украины и вполне резонно, что они оказались у разбитого корыта в нынешней ситуации, когда события начали развиваться по военному сценарию и "военторгу" вновь приходится отрабатывать.
    Разумеется, к этой линии будут пытаться вернуться, после того, как ожидают, что ВСН и "военторг" принудят хунту "к миру", что подразумевает занятие определенных территорий и нанесения поражения ВСУ. Расчет состоит в том, что мы разобьем хунту, она станет сговорчивой и переговоры продолжаться в несколько ином качестве. Кураторы хунты это понимают, ибо больших иллюзий на тему военных перспектив хунты в столкновении с "военторгом" не питают, поэтому от России естественно будут требовать прекращения военной поддержки Новороссии и сворачивая комплекса мер направленных на дестабилизацию Украины. В сухом остатке это требования сводятся к сворачиванию "военторга" и прекращению подпольной деятельности на оккупированных хунтой территориях Юго-Востока.

    Выполнит ли эти требования Россия? На мой взгляд нет - на фоне дипломатических маневров с периодическими попытками решить вопрос в Минске, Женеве, Берлине или Астане, Россия будет проводить примерно ту же линию (включая военную поддержку Новороссии), а значит новые санкции не за горами, как и усиление экономического и внешнеполитического давления. Высока вероятность и перехода войны на Донбассе к боевым действиям очень высокой интенсивности, чтобы зафиксировать устраивающую США ситуацию долгоиграющего конфликта между РФ и ЕС, Украина как вы понимаете, тут не более чем разменная монета, которую используют для реализации "национальных интересов США"."

Colonel Cassad - Очередные ультиматумы



"День рождения ВВС Новороссии — у ополчения официально создана военная авиация  15.01.2015 - 15:59

МОЛНИЯ: День рождения ВВС Новороссии — у ополчения официально создана военная авиация | Русская весна

У армии Новороссии появилась военная авиация. В распоряжение ополчения Луганской Народной Республики поступили штурмовики Су-25 и несколько учебно-тренировочных самолетов Л-29 «Дельфин», которые могут быть использованы для нанесения ударов по наземным целям.

Один из штурмовиков Су-25 в настоящее время находится на ремонтно-восстановительных работах на одном из промышленных предприятий в ЛНР.

Несколько тренировочных самолетов Л-29 «Дельфин» переоборудуют для боевого использования против наземных целей. Для комплектации самолетов используют запчасти из авиационного музея в Луганске и промышленных предприятий в регионе.

«В сложное время для Луганской Народной Республики, в конце декабря, командованием Народной Милиции было принято важное решение.

Несмотря на условия блокады, было решено создать ВВС ЛНР.

После длительных консультаций с сотрудниками авиаремонтного завода и военнослужащими Народной Милиции, было принято единогласное знаменательное решение для Луганской Народной Республики.

Авиация для защиты многонационального народа ЛНР будет возрождена. Авиамеханики и техники, несмотря на все сложности, в срок восстановили авиационные единицы Л-29 „Дельфин” и „СУ-25” и вертолёты разных модификаций», — сообщил один из руководителей армии Луганской Народной Республики.

«В рядах Народной Милиции ЛНР давно есть военнослужащие, которые ранее проходили службу в Военно-Воздушных Силах СССР и Украины, но до настоящего времени не было возможности обеспечить наших пилотов боевыми машинами», — добавил представитель Народной Милиции ЛНР."

http://rusvesna.su/news/1421326396

----------


## OKA

"Аистёнок" на службе ополчения ДНР    Сегодня, 16:42




Накануне сразу несколько телеканалов продемонстрировали кадры, на которых ополченцы Донбасса используют портативные радиолокационные станции «Аистёнок», с помощью которой можно устанавливать позиции миномётных расчётов. Такие РЛС были показаны членам миссии ОБСЕ, которые работают на территории Донбасса.

Данные, полученные с помощью РЛС «Аистёнок» представлены ОБСЕ с целью объективных доказательств фактов обстрела Донецка украинскими подразделения, использующими, в том числе, миномёты и другие типы вооружений. В частности, были представлены материалы, доказывающие, что украинские подразделения обстреливают Донецк из РСЗО «Град».

РЛС «Аистёнок» разработана ОАО «НПО «Стрела» (Тула), которое входит в состав ОАО «Концерн ПВО «Алмаз-Антей». Предназначен "Аистёнок" для определения огневых позиций и контроля стрельбы из миномётов калибром до 120 мм, разведки наземных целей (танков) и мониторинга стрельбы из орудий калибра 122-155 мм по разрывам снарядов."

"Аистёнок" на службе ополчения ДНР » Военное обозрение

----------


## OKA

NAF Tanks Roll at Donetsk Airport / Война за Новороссию #9 





"Ополчение зачищает аэропорт от трупов «киборгов»  Пятница, 16 Январь 2015      antifa

Представители Ополчения, зачистив Донецкий аэропорт от «киборгов», в настоящее время заняты его очисткой от их изувеченных трупов, которые боевые побратымы побросали, драпая с поля боя, так и не дождавшись какой-либо помощи от Киева.

По предварительным данным, в ходе ожесточённых боёв за донецкий аэропорт погибли не менее десяти украинских военных. Кроме того, в новом терминале были найдены обгоревшие тела ещё шестерых «киборгов».
Об этом сообщил пресс-центр штаба ополченцев Донецкой народной республики.
По информации штаба, с их стороны один боец убит и ещё восемь получили ранения различной степени тяжести.
«Более 10 украинских силовиков убито, еще шесть человек были найдены обгоревшими в терминале», — говорится в тексте сообщения.
Напомним, сегодня утром пресс-служба Министерства обороны Донецкой народной республики подтвердила, что Донецкий аэропорт, являющийся принципиальным стратегическим объектом, находится под полным контролем ополчения."

Ополчение зачищает аэропорт от трупов «киборгов» - АНТИФАШИСТ

Киборг-гробиК

----------


## OKA

Берегите себя парни! Не концентрируйтесь на видеосЪёмках в пристрелянных местах. Враги хитры и изворотливы. Стрелков замечал, что туда , откуда появляется фото-видео следует налёт.

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 16 янв. 2015 г.
В Днепропетровске продолжаются массовые захоронения украинских военнослужащих.
В результате обстрела Донецка серьезные повреждения получила шахта "Трудовская".
В 2015 году будут построены новые трассы из ДНР в Россию."

----------


## OKA

"Срочное заявление от Басурина по поводу аэропорта, Песок и авиаудара Горловки "

----------


## OKA

"Гиви рассказал про танковый бой на Путиловском мосту

Атака сил ВСУ в Донецке продолжалась несколько часов.

Командир батальона «Сомали» рассказал телеканалу LifeNews о танковом сражении на Путиловском мосту, в ходе которого ополченцам удалось отстоять свои позиции и отбросить силы ВСУ к Авдеевке, откуда они и начинали наступление на Донецк. На видео с места вчерашних событий отчетливо слышны звуки взрывов — здесь до сих пор работает артиллерия. Кругом видны только куски металлоконструкций и остовы сгоревших машин.

— Вот такая вчера была поддержка 152-ми и градами. Когда город обсыпали, обрабатывали Спартак, они под шумок и прорвались сюда. Когда они увидели, что пошло движение, они изменили ракурс, встали в засаду под мостом, но мы это место хорошо знаем, и мы стали с ними работать, — рассказывает Гиви.

Первым на позиции выдвинулся взвод гранатометчиков — ополченцы обошли силы ВСУ сзади, за мостом, и с ходу спалили одну единицу техники, после чего в бой вступили танки.

— Мой танк вышел на позицию, встал на прямую наводку и вступил в бой, — вспоминает командир «Сомали». — Под мостом было немного боекомплектов, несколько ящиков, мой танк сработал по стойкам и одна единица танков сразу была спалена. БТР батальона «Сомали» тоже обошел противника сзади, через Спартак. Один из танков ВСУ начал движение, спрятался за другим, сгоревшим, танком и попытался уйти. Мы его заметили, и гранатометчики спалили второй танк. А когда танки сдетонировали, мост просто сложился пополам.

Атака сил ВСУ в Донецке 18 января длилась несколько часов. По словам ополченцев, попытка прорыва через Путиловский мост могла быть отвлекающим маневром силовиков с целью отбить новый терминал. Армия ДНР по-прежнему контролирует старый и новый терминал аэропорта и отбивает атаки ВСУ."

Гиви рассказал про танковый бой на Путиловском мосту - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"ЛУГАНСК, 21 янв — РИА Новости. Обстрелом города Стаханов, в ходе которого погибли шесть мирных жителей, Киев нарушил все существующие договоренности, заявил глава самопровозглашенной Луганской народной республики (ЛНР) Игорь Плотницкий.

Ранее председатель Народного совета ЛНР Алексей Карякин сообщил о гибели четырех человек, в том числе ребенка. Позднее Плотницкий уточнил, что число жертв выросло до шести.

"Стаханов, который сегодня несколько раз подвергся артобстрелу, "Градами" и даже "Смерчем"… Это — нарушение всех договоренностей, которые у нас на сегодня существуют", — цитирует "ЛуганскИнформЦентр" слова Плотницкого. По его словам, силовики целенаправленно атаковали жилые кварталы города."

Глава ЛНР: обстрел Стаханова - нарушение Киевом всех договоренностей | РИА Новости

----------


## Morsunin

Обзор карты боевых действий 21.01.2015 на 20:30
http://www.youtube.com/embed/QZ4unj6W69c

----------


## OKA

"Бойцы ДНР разминируют новый терминал донецкого аэропорта LIFENEWS 




"Бойцы ДНР разминируют новый терминал донецкого аэропорта LIFENEWS 



"20:35 / 21.01.2015

Покидая здание, украинские военные установили растяжки с электронными взрывателями, в результате срабатывания которых могли погибнуть десятки бойцов.

Бойцы подразделения «Спарта» после взятия главного терминала донецкого аэропорта и освобождения его от украинских военных занялись разминированием здания. Как оказалось, покидая его, силовики установили растяжки, при срабатывании которых могли погибнуть десятки бойцов.

Как передает с места событий корреспондент LifeNews Семен Пегов, инженерно-саперные работы в здании возглавляет ополченец с позывным Щелкун.

— Здесь находится последняя неконтролируемая нами перед штурмом территория. Мы обнаружили растяжку, которую собираемся разминировать. Растяжка очень серьезная, при ее срабатывании могли погибнуть сразу 15–20 человек, — рассказывает боец.

При разминировании сапер обнаружил, что на растяжке украинские военные установили электронный взрыватель. Обезвердив его и перерезав провода, Щелкун заявил, выдохнув: «Ну вот и все. Мина обезврежена. Тише, тише сядем все, бл***».

После захвата здания нового терминала ополченцы продолжают разгребать завалы, находя под ними не только брошенное военными оружие, но и подчас оставшихся в живых самих украинских военных. Как рассказал командир подразделения «Спарта» Моторола, еще несколько дней назад под одним из рукавов терминала располагалось одно из подразделений украинской армии и именно здесь под завалами были найдены шестеро погибших и 16 раненых «киборгов».

— Мы подошли, услышали, что кто-то стонет, разобрали завалы и увидели около 16 живых бойцов и несколько погибших, — рассказывает Моторола. — Всего их было около 30 человек. Во время боя кто-то убежал, а кто-то остался. Часть из них погибли под завалами, все они ждали помощи со стороны Украины, но помощь не пришла. Сейчас все раненые доставлены в больницы Донецка, где им оказана медицинская помощь.

Украинские силовики оставили в здании терминала военную технику. Так, например, здесь находится бронетранспортер МТ-ЛБ, на котором силовики пытались прорваться с целью контрнаступления. Чуть поодаль находится подбитый украинский танк.

Во время разбора завалов все найденное трофейное оружие ополченцы складируют в одно место. Они уже смогли найти несколько ящиков с патронами, наступательные РГД, Ф-1, снаряды для РПГ и патроны для крупнокалиберного пулемета.

Как передает с места событий корреспондент LifeNews, практически ежедневно над новым терминалом аэропорта звучат автоматные и минометные выстрелы. Это украинская армия продолжает предпринимать попытка захвата здания, и сегодняшний день не стал исключением.

Как ранее сообщал LifeNews, с 18 января силовики не оставляют попыток отбить у ополченцев аэропорт — шесть раз ВСУ атаковали позиции армии ДНР, пытаясь взять аэропорт в клещи и отрезать его от Донецка. Одна группа украинской пехоты при поддержке танков выдвигалась из Песок, а другая — из Авдеевки через поселок Спартак и Путиловский мост. Во время одной из таких атак мост был уничтожен, силовиков удалось отбросить к их позициям в Авдеевке, а на другом фланге — к Пескам, после чего армия ДНР перешла в контрнаступление."

Бойцы ДНР разминируют новый терминал донецкого аэропорта - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 21 янв. 2015 г.

С целью урегулирования кризиса в Донбассе, в Берлине встретятся главы внешнеполитических ведомств Германии, России, Украины и Франции.
Мариупольцы рассказали проукраинскому журналисту, что они думают о Порошенко и ситуации в Украине.
С марта текущего года в ЛНР начнет функционировать банковская система."

----------


## Казанец

Вот познавательный ролик:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cx5y...-ts=1421782837
Из первых уст, можно сказать. А путинское ТВ мы и так смотрим. Там такого нет почему-то.

----------


## OKA

На "путинском ТВ.." - что заело-то? ролик от 31 дек. Создайте другое ТВ и наслаждайтесь своей "правдойЪ".

"Опубликовано: 22 янв. 2015 г.

В то время, как президент Украины Петр Порошенко в Давосе льет крокодиловы слезы по погибшим в Волновахе, украинские силовики уподобившись ваххабитам и боевикам «Аль-Каиды» продолжают террор против жителей Донецкой народной республики. Так, сегодня в 8.30 утра минометному обстрелу со стороны украинской диверсионной группы подверглась остановка общественного транспорта в Ленинском районе Донецка. В результате теракта 13 человек погибли на месте, количество раненых уточняется, их очень много.

Также нашей съемочной группе удалось снять проявления любви жителей Донецка к пресловутым украинским «киборгам», командира которых Олега Мицака специально привезли на место теракта, чтобы показать командующему 93 бригады с кем они воюют."

----------


## Казанец

Да ладно вам... Раз уж держите руку на пульсе, написали бы что-нибудь интересное. Кто все эти люди, которых казаки матерят в одном списке с Плотницким? Кто похитил Губарева и где он сейчас? Что теперь будет с Гиви и его батальоном?
А пропагандистской болтовни и по ТВ хватает, 24 часа в сутки. Утюг включил, а там тоже Брежнев. Только тогда было по четырём каналам, теперь по шестидесяти четырём. Одно и то же.

----------


## OKA

> Да ладно вам... Раз уж держите руку на пульсе, написали бы что-нибудь интересное. Кто все эти люди, которых казаки матерят в одном списке с Плотницким? Кто похитил Губарева и где он сейчас? Что теперь будет с Гиви и его батальоном?
> А пропагандистской болтовни и по ТВ хватает, 24 часа в сутки. Утюг включил, а там тоже Брежнев. Только тогда было по четырём каналам, теперь по шестидесяти четырём. Одно и то же.


Да ладно  вам, одно и то же :

----------


## OKA

"Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 24.01.2015

9:52 Сообщение от ополченца Яна:

Внимание! Срочно! Согласно последним данным, в Мариуполе планируется уже вторая за день провокация украинскими силовиками в мкр. Восточный и на других возможных направлениях нашего удара: в данный момент противник начинает стягивать в район блокпоста подразделения пехоты; с баз ТЦ «МETRO» противник продолжает загружать в автобусы личный состав в полной выгрузке в форме вооруженных сил Новороссии с шевронами ДНР. В задачи ряженых входит уничтожение гражданского населения, объектов инфраструктуры и коммуникаций. Задача возложена на 9 территориальный винницкий батальон и СБУ. Просьба к жителям не покидать свои дома и сохранять спокойствие. Утром украинская сторона нанесла артудар с РСЗО со стороны Старого Крыма.


19:37 Поступает информация от местных жителей о том, что украинские силовики переодеваются в ополчение и едут в северо-восточную часть Мариуполя.

Автобусы без опознавательных знаков едут на восток города. Готовятся провокации, переодетыми в ополчение нацгвардейцами.

19:25 Большое интервью главы ДНР А. Захарченко о ситуации на фронтах (видео)




18:37 Сообщение от ополчения.

"Бои активизировались – ВСУ пытаются вернут Верхнеторецкое и Скотоватое и не дать ополчению взять под контроль трассу Константиновка-Ясиноватая. 

Докучаевск с утра подвергается массированному обстрелу со стороны ВСУ, бьют без остановок со всех орудий. Много повреждений.

Касательно Мариуполя, то ополчение обстреляло блокпост у с. Виноградное, много погибших и раненных ВСУ.

Идут уличные бои в Майорске и арт-дуэли Горловка-Дзержинск.

В Авдеевке у 3 батальона 25 десантной бригады 8 погибших и десятки раненных (информация от украинской стороны).

Идут бои под Лисичанском, перестрелки наблюдаются в районах Дебалцево-Чернухино - Горск-Стаханов, Харцызск, а также Попасная-Первомайск.

Сообщения из Светлодарска- скорая помощь непрерывно ездит к позициям украинских силовиков."

18:27 Бойцы из батальона «Призрак» армии Новороссии провели украинских волонтеров по г. Стаханов (видео)



18:23 Министр Обороны Украины Степан Полторак признал  полномасштабное наступление армии Новороссии.

18:16 Мэрия Мариуполя сообщила о том, что город частично остался без электричества.

18:13 В 17.30 (мск) Стаханов вновь подвергся массированной артиллерийской атаке со стороны Украинских силовиков.

18:08 Сообщение от военного корреспондента Дмитрия Стешина.


Звонили под Мариуполь, ополченцы уже в девятиэтажках на северо-восточной окраине. Вернулись из первого населенного пункта освобожденного в ходе контрнаступления - Красный партизан. В Донецк вернулись уже прямой дорогой.

17:57 Министр обороны Украины Степан Полторак сообщил, что за последние сутки силы ополченцев перешли в наступление по всей линии ведения боев в Донбассе. Такое заявление, министр сделал на заседании оперативного штаба, созванного в связи с обстрелом Мариуполя, который произошел в субботу, 24 января.

«В целом (...) по всей линии ведения боевых действий наблюдается серьезное усложнение обстановки: начиная от Луганской области и заканчивая Мариуполем — везде незаконные военные подразделения переходят в наступление»
— сказал Полторак.

17:42 Журналист Дмитрий Стешин сообщает, что ополченцы якобы уже находятся на северо-восточной окраине Мариуполя.

Сообщение от Стешина

17:27 Официальное сообщение от ГУ МВД Украины Вячеслава Аброськина:

В результате обстрела Мариуполя 15 человек погибли, 62 получили ранения.

17:19 Очевидцы сообщают, что около 16-03 (мск) с набережной на ул. Украинскую в г. Запорожье выехали 3 бензовоза «Урал» ВСУ в сопровождении одной милицейской машины марки Ланос.

17:13 Оперативное сообщение из Донецка по состоянию на 15-45 (мск).

"Из тяжелой артиллерии украинские силовики открыли огонь с примыкающей к аэропорту стороны нового терминала по Киевскому району Донецка. Также велся обстрел со стороны Тоненькое-Новоселовка".

17-28 (мск) украинскими силовиками с позиций у н.п. Попасная велся обстрел г. Первомайск (ЛНР), ополчение отвечает встречным огнем. Мирное население сидит по подвалам.

16:26 Сообщение от ополчения:

"В 14:30 Мариуполь снова подвергся артудару.

В н.п. Желобок была ликвидирована ДРГ противника, наносившая минометные обстрелы по Фрунзе и Хорошему.

Артиллерия ВСН работала по позициям ВСУ у н.п. Счастье и н.п. Станица Луганская.

Украинские силовики выдвигали колонны на Бахмутку к 29-му блоку, но безуспешно. Артиллерия казаков и ополчения работает по позициям ВСУ у н.п. Попасная, в стороне блокпоста подымается дым.

Н.п. Красный Яр, что находится севернее Луганска, был обстрелян силами украинской армии. Под Мариуполем линия огневого противостояния продвигается к городу, артдуэль гремит уже на расстоянии 6 км. от комбината имени Ильича."

15:48 Сообщение от Владислава Брига.


К Пескам подтягиваются подразделения украинской армии.
В район н.п. Водяное, это за Песками, прибыло порядка 15 танков и артиллерийский дивизион ВСУ.
Под Авдеевкой ведутся бои.
Горловку ВСУ бомбили со стороны Дзержинска. 

15:40 Около 14-01 (мск) в Мариуполе отчетливо была слышна канонада.

15:32 Последствия обстрела Стаханова 23 января (видео)

15:28 По сообщению украинских СМИ Металлургический завод «Азовсталь» остановил работу двух доменных печей из-за обстрелов, произошедших 24 января.

15:19 Поступает информация, что около 13-20 (мск)  в с. Верхнетроицкое  взорван автомобильный мост.

Взорван мост между остановками проулок и магазин Хуторок (могила)

15:06 Поступает сообщение, что около 14-20 (мск) Мариуполь снова подвергся обстрелу.

15:04 Украинские источники сообщают, что около 14-20 (мск) ВСУ производили обстрел район н.п. Ясиноватая.

14:58 Украинская сторона сообщала, что около 13-00 (мск) ВСУ возобновили артиллерийский огонь по г. Стаханов.

Также в соцсети активно идет обсуждение, что  украинские подразделения отступают от Мариуполя, но в свою очередь украинская сторона опровергает эту информацию.

14:17 По сообщению украинской стороны, ВСУ контролирует лишь часть  с. Верхнеторецкое. Линия соприкосновения проходит в районе ж.д. станции Скотовая.

От Партизана до магазина перед новым кладбищем – ДНР.

13:52 По сообщению украинской стороны в результате обстрела Мариуполя 1 боец ВСУ погиб, 1 ранен.

13:17 По сообщению милиции г. Мариуполь в результате обстрела восточной стороны города, по предварительной информации 10 человек погибло (видео)

12:57 По сообщению ополчения, 23 января в результате  обстрела блокпоста ВСУ у н.п. Дзержинск 6 украинских бойцов погибло, еще 10 – ранены.

12:46 Сообщение от ополченца Олега из Никишино.

Вчера в Никишино был сильный бой. Много раненых и погибших со стороны ополчения! На сколько я знаю, "Борисыч" жив.

12:41 24 января в сети интернета начала распространятся противоречивая информация о гибели военкора «Борисыча», который находился в н.п. Никишино, но позже информация не подтвердилась.

12:27 Мэрия Донецка сообщает:

Ночь в городе прошла без активных боевых действий. По состоянию на 10.00 (мск) в Донецке звуки работы тяжелой артиллерии не были слышны. В городе работают все коммунальные службы и аварийные бригады предприятий.

12:22 Жители Луганска сообщают, что ночью на территорию рынка «Околица» прилетел, но не разорвался, снаряд.

12:20 «По состоянию на 11-40 (мск) в Донецке тихо, не слышно ни входящих ни исходящих. Похоже на то, что линия фронта движется от города». Сообщает военный журналист Александр Коц.

12:14 По сообщению от ополчения, бойцами армии ДНР в районе Горловки была разгромлена батарея ВСУ.  4 машины РСЗО «Град» захвачены в качестве трофеев, 1 – уничтожена.

12:06 Поступает сообщение от ополчения.

"С утра ополчение продолжило попытки перехватить коммуникации Дебальцевской группировки. Окружить пока не удалось, но судя по сообщениям, артиллерия ВСН начала обрабатывать основную трассу ведущую из Дебальцево на Светлодарск".

11:46 Поступает информация, что утром, 24 января, восточные окраины г. Мариуполь подверглись обстрелу из РСЗО «Град», район в густом дыму. По сообщениям местных жителей огонь велся ВСУ, предположительно, со стороны н.п. Старый Крым в район позиций ополчения у н.п. Виноградное. (видео, фото)

11:37 Ополчение сообщает: около 10-20 (мск) ВСУ начали обстрел г.Енакиево из позиций у н.п. Ольховатка и  н.п. Углегорск. Снаряды ложились в районе Юнкома.

11:15 По состоянию на 10-15 (мск) в Горловке, после обстрелов украинскими силовиками, во многих районах нет воды, отопления и света.  

11:04 Сообщение от ополченца с позывным "Земляк".

«Сегодня очень трудный день. Особенно важны позиции под Мариуполем, где сейчас не прекращаются танковые и артиллерийские перестрелки.

Участки трассы Дебальцево - Артемовск, по которой могут выйти ВСУ, жестоко обстреливаются.
По факту ВСУ уже в Дебальцевском котле. Все попытки прорваться были неудачны. Единственный выход блокирован.

Сейчас идут бои в окрестностях Светлодарска (Лозовое).

Горловский гарнизон штурмует позиции ВСУ на Углегорском водохранилище». 

10:53 Украинские СМИ сообщают:

Президент Украины Петр Порошенко 23 января по соответствующему указу уволил начальника центра специальных операций борьбы с терроризмом Геннадия Кузнецова.

10:49 Жители Мариуполя сообщают о возрастании интенсивности работы артиллерии около 10:20 (мск). На Комсомольском бульваре (район Пушки) срабатывают сигнализации на машинах.

10:42 По сообщению ополчения по состоянию на 10-30 (мск) из позиций у н.п. Кировское (ДНР) артиллерия армии Новороссии вела огонь по позициям украинских силовиков.

10:21 Сообщение от ополчения.

"Донецк. Около 09-30 (мск) артиллерия армии ДНР производила ответный залп по позициям ВСУ".

10:15 Украинское издание «Зеркало недели» передает:

«После Нового года в Станице Луганской украинские военные провели так называемую «зачистку сепаратистов», которая фактически превратилась в мародерство и погромы».

10:04 Оперативное сообщение.

Около 08-00 (мск) с позиций ополчения у г. Стаханов был открыт огонь по позициям ВСУ у г. Попасная.

10:02 Ополчение сообщает:

"В районе Сартаны-Талаковки (северная окраина Мариуполя) в 08-00 (мск) фиксировалась работа РСЗО «Град», около 08-30 стихло".

09:47 По сообщению местных жителей около 06-40 (мск) в г. Алчевск были слышны сильные залпы.

09:44 Жители сообщают: "Около 05-00 на востоке Луганска была слышна артиллерийская канонада".

09:38 Утреннее сообщение от ополчения.

«Утром резко накалилась ситуация под Мариуполем - очень шумно, канонада на Восточных окраинах города. Была слышна работа РСЗО "Град" примерно со стороны Ильича. В 09:16 работа РСЗО продолжается, слышны сильные разрывы.

В Донецке ремонтники ночью восстановили воду и отопление в ряде р-нов. В районе аэропорта ВСУ удерживает позиции примерно в 1,5-2,5 км от терминалов, обстрел по городу продолжается, но интенсивность снизилась сразу, как ополчение отодвинуло фронт за Пески.

В 09:05 ВСУ начали сильный обстрел Горловки: Калиновка и 5-квартал в укрытие! В некоторых районах города отсутствует сотовая связь МТС».

09:28 По сообщению Министерства Обороны Украины:

23 января на Гончаровском полигоне Черниговской области, состоялся показ вооружения и военной техники, разрабатываемой предприятиями оборонно-промышленного комплекса в Украине (фото)

09:21 По сообщению украинской стороны в районе Дебальцево около 07-00 (мск) фиксировалось применение РСЗО «Град».

09:15 По сообщению местных жителей около 09-00 (мск)  со стороны Мариупольского металлургического комбината имени Ильича был слышен звук применения РСЗО "Град"."

Подробнее с фото и видео здесь : http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...-24012015.html


Карта боевых действий в Новороссии на 23.01.15 : http://voicesevas.ru/maps/9078-karta...na-230115.html

----------


## Казанец

Ну что, настало время снова следить за картой:
Обзор карты боевых действий в Новороссии 24.01.2015
а здесь обещанное дополнение сразу после полуночи:
http://chto-proishodit.ru/news/2015/01/25/1040011751

----------


## OKA

"Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 25 января 2015 года




Опубликовано: 25 янв. 2015 г.

На Донбассе продолжаются боевые действия, армия Новороссии сдерживает натиск врага всеми силами.
Обращении председателя комитета помощи пострадавшим от военных действий Юлии Мартынюк."

----------


## OKA

Информационный выпуск Новоросии за 27-28 января : Информационный выпуск Новоросии за 27-28 января » Cassad-TV

Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 28 января 2015 
"Опубликовано: 28 янв. 2015 г.
Состоялся диалог представителей правительственных и силовых структур ДНР с представителями военных структур и деятелями культуры Украины.
В ЮНИСЕВ обратили внимание на ситуацию в Донбассе."

----------


## Казанец

Жаль, что сменился комментатор. Работоспособный обзор на 28.01.15. здесь:
Обзор карты боевых действий 28.01.2015 на 18 45

----------


## Казанец

Сегодняшний 29.01.2015.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq9tq8XhmK0

----------


## OKA

"Обстановка на фронте к 30 января        colonelcassad        30 января, 10:48

    О ситуации на фронтах Новороссии к 30 января.

    1. Про обстановку вокруг Дебальцевского кармана можно почитать вот здесь Colonel Cassad - Обстановка в Дебальцевском кармане. Торопится называть это котлом я бы пока не стал, ситуация в процессе, тенденции для нас позитивные, карман сжиматеся и оперативный кризис у противника нарастает. К началу следующей недели должно прояснится.

    2. В районе Мариуполя без существенных изменений. Противник продолжает укреплять оборону и подкидывать резервы на случай возможного штурма. Наши пока стоят и заявленной Захарченко зачистки позиций хунты к востоку от Мариуполя не производят.

    3. В районе Докучаевска и Еленовки наступательная активность противника снизилась, неудачная попытка прорваться у Еленовки вынудила производить перегруппировку сил. Попутно продолжаются обстрелы Докучаевска и прилегающих к городу позиций ВСН. Противник по прежнему пытается создать условия для прорыва на этом участке. Но в силу проявившейся активности, его тут уже ждут.

    4. Марьинку полностью взять так и не удалось, повторилась ситуация с Песками, когда стороны контролируют по куску населенного пункта и бодро рапортуют, что его удерживают, здесь у нас по факту своеобразные позиционные бои.  Противник пользуясь стабильностью фронта продолжает активно обстреливать город, на данном участке как и ранее в основном со стороны Красногоровки.

    5. В районе аэропорта без существенных изменений, стороны контролирут по куску Песок, плюс наши вчера рапортовали, что закрепились в застройке на окраине Авдеевки, которую хунта довольно прочно удерживает. В районе аэропорта без особых изменений. Впрочем участившиеся обстрелы аэропорта и концентрация войск войск могут является признаками готовящего удара по комплексу административных зданий аэропорта, чтобы вернуть их назад и "возродить легенду о киборгах". Сомнительно, что эта затея выгорит, если хунта на нее решится. Захваченный аэропорт цементирует оборону ВСН в этом районе и о быстром занятии его хунтой не может быть и речи.

    6. К западу от Горловки, где на днях наше наступление остановилось, противник продолжил "прощупывать" наши позиции, попутно обстреливая Горловку и прилегающие территории. Значимых изменений на фронте тут пока нет. С учетом стягивания войск противника к Дебальцевскому карману, на прямое наступление на Горловку, он пока не решается, хотя пропаганда хунты раскручивает тезис, что если ВСУ захочет, то Горловку быстро возьмет. С учетом того, что даже Еленовку и Красный Партизан взять не смогли, наступательные возможности хунты пропагандой несколько преувеличиваются.

    7. На фронте идущем от Попасной, через позиции на Бахмутской трассе и линию Славяносербск - Счастье - Станица Луганская, в целом без существенных изменений. После того как закончились неудачей попытки взять Крымское и Попасное, фронт постепенно стабилизировался. Поддерживать активные боевые действия на всей линии фронта стороны не могут, поэтому по мере того, как ведущие наступления части выдыхаются, продвижение останавливается и фронт стабилизируется сдвинувшись в одну или другую сторону на пару километров. Единственное исключение - это Дебальцевский карман, события вокруг которого носят все черты генерального сражения определяющего исход январского наступления ВСН.

    Из другой информации.






    1. Вчера показали уже готовые к взлету самолеты авиации ЛНР, так что в феврале можно ожидать первых локальных авиаударов. Эффективность их конечно вряд ли будет высокой, но с точки зрения пропаганды, это немаловажный фактор.
    2. Алексей Мозговой опроверг данные о высоких потерях в "Призраке" - по его словам за время боев под Дебальцево у него было 5 убитых. По нашим данным, потери в районе Бахмутской трассы действительно были выше, чем под Дебальцево.
    3. У противника основные потери как и ранее в Дебальцевском кармане, причем достаточно велик процент дезертиров и пленных, которые не выдерживают напряжения боев.
    4. Списки личного состава карательного батальона "Донбаас" 
https://vk.com/club76301250?w=wall-76301250_13509 (по ссылке можно скачать файл с фамилиями и адресами)"

Colonel Cassad - Обстановка на фронте к 30 января

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Украина, г. Углегорск, 30 января 2015 г.







Фото: Дмитрия Бабича. https://vk.com/

----------


## OKA

Подробнее про ситуацию на Дебальцевском напрвлении здесь : Colonel Cassad - Актуальная информация из Дебальцево 
и здесь  http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2022094.html

----------


## Казанец

> А путинское ТВ


Сегодня ночью по НТВ в программе "Мужское достоинство" было замечательное интервью с Маргаритой Зайдлер. Небольшое, но как приятно слушать и смотреть на эту православную подвижницу-немку. Пока такие лучшие люди мира с нами, Донбасс непобедим. А вот ведущий программы... Откуда они только берут таких? Что, это и есть наше "мужское достоинство"? М.Леонтьев, Д.Киселёв и теперь вот этот? Ну должен же быть какой-то отбор. Или уже совсем нормальных кадровых резервов нет, разбежались все?
Удивительное у нас ТВ. Вот вы заметили как с наших экранов вдруг исчез Коломойский? А ведь ещё месяцев пять назад по упоминаемости на ТВ это была фамилия номер два. Или один. И вдруг как из розетки выдернули, будто его и нету вовсе. Окстился и ополчению тоже начал отстёгивать? Или что?

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня ночью по НТВ в программе "Мужское достоинство" было замечательное интервью с Маргаритой Зайдлер. Небольшое, но как приятно слушать и смотреть на эту православную подвижницу-немку. Пока такие лучшие люди мира с нами, Донбасс непобедим. А вот ведущий программы... Откуда они только берут таких? Что, это и есть наше "мужское достоинство"? М.Леонтьев, Д.Киселёв и теперь вот этот? Ну должен же быть какой-то отбор. Или уже совсем нормальных кадровых резервов нет, разбежались все?
> Удивительное у нас ТВ. Вот вы заметили как с наших экранов вдруг исчез Коломойский? А ведь ещё месяцев пять назад по упоминаемости на ТВ это была фамилия номер два. Или один. И вдруг как из розетки выдернули, будто его и нету вовсе. Окстился и ополчению тоже начал отстёгивать? Или что?


Барышня заслуживает большого уважения за озвученную позицию, и её деятельность в инфокорпусе со времён осады Славянска .
По поводу ведущего- ну это дело вкуса руководства НТВ и др. компаний и холдингов их контролирующих. А то, что с экранов злостные бандеровские персонажи поисчезали - эт точно , наверное идут "схватки бульдогов под ковром" . 
Но в целом выводы Б.Рожина мне представляются  близкими к объективной реальности. 

Которая, к сожалению, часто неприглядна. 





" Я жив, чего и вам желаю...

Собственно, сабж. Весь январь я собирался добраться до Инета, чтобы черкнуть пару строчек, но тупо не было то времени, то самого Инета. Поэтому вкратце о прошедшем месяце:

1-го января мы с Аркадичем добрались до праздничного стола уже в третьем часу ночи, потому как "чистили зелёнку". В тот же день пришла печальная весть о гибели Сан Саныча Бэтмена. Сразу скажу: я знал его лично, мы общались в последний раз буквально перед его смертью, и вся разносимая в СМИ и Инете брехня про "ОПГ ГБР" не имеет никакого отношения к действительности. Вечером планировали первый боевой выход.

2-го вышли работать по укропам. Каждый боец в отряде был заранее расписан по группам, и только я, как комиссар, получил привилегию выбрать себе группу по вкусу. Как человек осторожный и разумно-трусливый, я разумеется выбрал передовой пост ближе к Дебальцево. :-) Работа отряда оказалась удачной, помимо огневого поражения был выявлен НП противника и засечено место работы их миномётов.

6-го января ездил на похороны Бэтмена. Тяжёлый день... Ничего рассказывать не буду.

13-го на нашей базе состоялись открытые соревнования по стрельбе между подразделениями ополчения, казаков и армии ЛНР - всего 9 команд. Первое место взял начсвязи бригады, второе - связист нашего отряда. Снайпера призадумались... А командиры подразделений получили возможность познакомиться лично и пообщаться с глазу на глаз.

22-го началось наступление на Дебальцево. Я бы назвал его "отвратительно спланированным", но сильно сомневаюсь, что его вообще кто-то планировал. Танки без пехоты, пехота без прикрытия, отсутствие связи между подразделениями... В общем, всё закончилось так, как и должно было закончится. Спустя неделю все послали высокое начальство по широко известному адресу и начали координировать действия между собой на низовом уровне. Но резервов уже не осталось.

В нашем отряде пока два 200-х и один 300-й, у соседей потери значительно больше. Про печальную судьбу батальона "Август" и его комбата нам рассказал kenigtiger, неожиданно занесённый к нам на базу ветрами войны. Тесен мир, да... Об окружении Дебальцево речи уже не идёт, сейчас работаем в предместьях небольшими группами и наводим артиллерию на их укрепрайоны.


- А что там с "Августом" и его командиром? В сети информации совсем негусто.


Танки "Августа" пустили между укрепрайоном укропов и "зелёнкой", где они сидели. Жгли с двух сторон, прямо с РПГ-7. Пехотное прикрытие подошло через полчаса после того, как сожгли последний танк. Комбат арестован за срыв наступления. 

-У нас-то тут сплошные победные реляции - Углегорск взят, Дебальцево в котле, вот это вот все

С Углегорском тоже "не совсем так". В общем, наши интернет-победы начинают напоминать самые дурнопахнущие образчики укроповских "перемог". "


По наводке И.Пыхалова с вифа  : trueredrat: Я жив, чего и вам желаю...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdTYKFQBHWc

"Опубликовано: 31 янв. 2015 г.  Прямая линия с Павлом Губаревым  НОВОРОССИЯ TV 

29 января телекомпания «Новороссия ТВ» организовала прямую трансляцию с лидером общественно-политического движения "Новороссия" Павлом Губаревым. В прямом эфире журналист Андрей Сталинов зачитывал вопросы, которые поступали от зрителей. На них в течение четырех часов отвечал Павел Губарев."



"Отправка груза в Храм Харцызска  Автор: Голос Севастополя от Вчера, 15:00

Храмы Московской Епархии регулярно отправляют гуманитарные грузы в города Новороссии. По линии общественного движения «Новороссия» Игоря Стрелкова, гуманитарные грузы от прихожан РПЦ регулярно поступают в Храмы Донбасса.

Очередной груз гуманитарной помощи из Москвы, прибыл в город Харцызск, в Храм Архангела Михаила, где был передан местному настоятелю отцу Роману. Две грузовые машины прибыли в Харцызск и выгрузились на территории прихода. В дальнейшем эти грузы будут распределены среди прихожан храма, попавших в затруднительное положение.

Алексей Зотьев"  

Видео здесь : http://voicesevas.ru/social_sector/s...harcyzska.html


"Опубликовано: 1 февр. 2015 г.

Вчера вооруженные силы Новороссии освободили еще один населенный пункт, находящийся на юго-восточном направлении дебальцевского котла.
Многострадальный поселок Никишино частично был занят армией ВСУ. Около 70-ти украинских военных были окопаны на небольшом квадрате, на окраине села. Несколько месяцев шла ожесточенная борьба за этот участок местности. Бой проходил следующим образом- рота бойца, с позывным Борода выдвинулась на блокпост, занятый противником. При первом столкновении, наши ребята взяли 2 пленных. Наша сторона разнесла позиции противника в щепки. Сожгли тяжелую технику, которая находилась там. Глядя глаза в глаза друг другу, бойцы армии ВСУ побросали оружие и налегке разбежались по полю в сторону других позиций, на которых укрепились украинские военные. Бежали по заминированному полю, зная безопасные тропы. По словам пулеметчика, около 20 человек остались там. На месте укрепрайона армии ВСУ остался склад БК содержимое которого сегодня, в течении дня, вывозили несколько КамАЗов. Также уцелело несколько единиц техники, которая в будущем сослужит добрую службу армии ополчения."

----------


## Казанец

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...l=85114404#t=0
Интересно, а чем оснащена станция противоракетной обороны ЛНР в Брянке? ЗРК, способных сбивать баллистические ракеты, в мире, вообще говоря, не так уж много.

----------


## Morsunin

02.02.15. 13:30. Сообщение от блогеров.

 "Горловка под обстрелом, также падает в районе Майорска, там сейчас активные действия, штурмовая колонна ополчения взламывает оборону нацистов. Сообщают о взрывах на Комсомольце и 5 квартале. В Донецке Абакумова с утра под обстрелом, укр подтянули сислы и долбят из арты терминалы АП. Из ЛНР передают, что сегодня утром в операции по герметичному запечатыванию крышки Дебальцевского котла приняли участие ВВС ЛНР. Штурмовик Су-25 с опознавательным знаками Новороссии сбросил бомбы шоссе Артёмовск-Дебальцево, уничтожив минимум 2 единицы бронетехники ВСУ (по данным радиоперехвата - поражено 4 БТР и 1 БМП), и 2 тентованных грузовика с пехотой. Так лётчики ЛНР отмечают день рожденья Моторолы, самого легендарного командира Новороссии. Мы присоединяемся к их поздравлениям и желаем Арсению Сергеевичу Павлову долгих лет жизни и скорейшей победы".

----------


## Казанец

Сегодняшний (2 февраля) обзор карты, наконец-то с нормальным комментом:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGlh4QT3z9c

----------


## OKA

"Заявление Алексея Мозгового, командира бригады "Призрак"


Прежде всего, хочу опровергнуть некоторые слухи, распространяемые украинскими СМИ по поводу оставления нашей бригадой позиций на фронте. Полная чушь. Такая же полная чушь, как и те потери, которые озвучиваются. Мы как стояли на своих позициях, так и стоим, продвигаемся вперед.

Сегодня я выделил несколько минут, для того чтобы обратиться к вам, простым людям, которые от всего происходящего страдают, потому что всё заходит все дальше и дальше в тупик.

Скажем так, гордиев узел затягивается, пришло время его разрубить. Сегодня, когда для всех очевидна формальность и даже, прямо скажем, фальшивость всех заключаемых перемирий, мы не можем дальше вести партизанскую войну, мы не можем оставаться глухими к обращениям народа с территории, которая находится под гнётом фашистской власти во главе с Яценюком, Порошенко, Турчиновым, Коломойским. Народа, который просит освобождения от преступной власти, которая своими грабительскими налогами, своими античеловеческими законами уничтожает украинский народ, уничтожает человека. Со своей стороны мы готовы помочь нашему братскому народу скинуть это зло, истинное лицо которого уже всем очевидно. Зло, на борьбу с которым объединяются сегодня все люди по всей Украине, и  мы готовы освободить от этого зла не только Киев, но и остальную країну, освободить для строительства нового общества. Общества, в котором народ имеет право на самоопределение.

Наша цель - убрать олигархов большого бизнеса, которые разрушают экономику страны в своих интересах, забывая, что все принадлежит народу, и построить справедливую систему с созданием равных условий и равных возможностей для всех слоев населения, в первую очередь - для человека.

Мы призываем все народы, которые знают, что такое фашизм от своих дедов и отцов, присоединиться к нашей борьбе. Мы призываем всех славян встать с нами плечом к плечу в этой борьбе за свою веру, свои традиции, свою историю и свой непобедимый дух. Мы призываем всех украинцев, которые осознали, что такое фашизм отдельных личностей в нынешней власти, на борьбу за свое будущее, за будущее, в котором мы будем социальным гражданским обществом. Мы докажем, что те ключевые основы государства для человека были умышленно искажены ради преступных интересов олигархов.

Наша основная цель - создание бесплатного образования для всех слоев населения, а не для избранных, развитие бесплатной и качественной медицины для всех, еще раз подчеркиваю, для всех, для каждого человека, а не для избранных, не для элиты. Обеспечение нашим старикам достойной, социально защищенной старости. И мы знаем, что нужно делать в первую очередь. Для нас важна каждая личность, и поэтому в числе первых шагов будет реализована программа возвращения украинцев на исконно историческую родину, возвращение домой тех людей, которые в данный момент вынужденно находятся в роли беженцев. Для нас безапелляционным является принцип принадлежности всех недр, всех ресурсов народу. Поэтому преступная схема накручивания непомерных тарифов частными энергетическими компаниями, принадлежащими олигархам, будет ликвидирована и тарифы на коммунальные услуги станут реальными  и стабильными. Поверьте мне - это возможно, это реально. Необходимо только желание это сделать и воля ваша, и это будет.

Для нас особенно понятна каждая личная трагедия людей, пострадавших от боевых действий, поэтому мы готовы сделать на базе Межигорья Центр реабилитации для детей, подвергшихся насилию, а также каждый особняк, каждый дворец, который был построен на разворованные бюджетные деньги вернуть государству в качестве тех же пионерских лагерей, которые были раньше. Назвать их можно по-разному: дома отдыха для детей, дома отдыха для инвалидов, пансионы и так далее, и так далее, но они должны принадлежать народу, потому что построены за счет бюджета государства, а бюджет государства - это деньги народа.

Пришло время вспомнить о том, что мы - народ, и только народ является властью, а те личности, сидящие в кабинетах, которые говорят, что власть - это они, они всего лишь исполняющие обязанности. Исполняющие обязанности те, которыми мы их наделили - во время выборов, перевыборов. Они всего лишь чиновники. И только народ является истинной властью. Мы способны построить новую страну и новое социальное гражданское общество, где человек превыше всего, и мы знаем, что нужно делать в первую очередь, и мы уже делаем. А ты?"


Тект и видео здесь : http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...-mozgovoy.html


Новости на "Новороссия ТВ" 2 февраля 2015 года 







 February 2nd, 22:24

    "Горловские ополченцы сообщают, что сумели успешно атаковать ВСУ у посёлка Майорск. Потери ВСУ составили 11 погибших, а также 12 раненых. Также было уничтожено 3 единицы бронетехники ВСУ. Но установить постоянный контроль не представляется возможным, т.к. Майорск находится в опасной близости от украинских батарей. Вопрос полного контроля за Майорском может быть поставлен только в рамках полномасштабного наступления на Дзержинск. Горловка подверглась обстрелу со стороны ВСУ с применением пока неопознанных боеприпасов. ВСУ усиливают техникой блокпосты по направлению из Горловки в Артёмовск. В Дебальцевском котле в плен к ополченцам сдались 19 бойцов национальной гвардии и 2 офицера. В Донецке в результате артобстрелов прекратили работу 12 котельных. над Артемовском, Соледаром и Северском летают вертолеты ВСУ, слышно работу артиллерии. Грохот на всю округу. По Артемовску активно перемещаются скорыми. Енакиевские ополченцы организовали эвакуацию мирного населения из Углегорска. ВСУ произвели обстрел из РСЗО "Град" по Петровскому и Кировскому районам Донецка."

    02.02.15. 20:40. Сообщение от ополчения.

    "Две огневые позиции ВСУ направлением Кураховка-Горняк - уничтожены. Укроп для чего-то устроил беспорядочную автоматную стрельбу во все стороны, включая мирные дома частного сектора. Позиция артиллерии нацистов на Красногоровском карьере - уничтожена. Донецк: каратели произвели обстрелы из РСЗО "Град" по Петровскому и Куйбышевскому (Смолянка, Красный пахарь) районам. Прилеты снарядов от на п. Азотный. Днём по ул. Щорса (недалеко от СБУ) были замечены 2 "скорые помощи" на которых скрываются ДРГ, из одной "скорой" отработали с миномета и скрылись. Номер одной из "скорых" 01 44 (буквы пока неизвестны). Просим обратить внимание на номер машины, в случае обнаружения сразу сообщать."

    Фото от Кирилла Романовского: "Вернулись с позиций у железки в Углегорске. Снайперы ВСУ работают по полной программе. Артиллерия ДНР обкладывает позиции арты ВСУ всем и помногу. Раздолбаные блокпосты, танк, буквально утонувший в блиндаже. Еще один, подорвавшийся на противотанковой мине. Бои идут полным ходом".

    02.02.15. 21:19. Сообщение от ополченца.

    "В Донецке снаряд попал в станцию переливания крови, один человек убит, медик ранен. Украинские каратели используют для обстрела города тяжелые установки "Смерч". Тяжелой артой укров много домов многоквартирных утром поразбивало, а сейчас вот Градом нас поливают. Мы отвечаем из всех стволов. Судя по перехвату, наша ответка их заставила понервничать, суматохи им навели, вроде сожжен склад БК на южном направлении. На Красногоровском карьере накрыли батарею укров. Я так понимаю, что идет перегруппировка сил с обеих сторон и подготовка "сюрпризов", время покажет кто подготовился лучше. В Курахово, как сообщили, позиции 28-й хорошо накрыли , а также батарею укропов в Кураховке, есть жертвы среди нацистов. Пишут еще, что вроде бы в Чернухино убит командир батальона им.Дудаева Иса Мунаев. По всей линии фронта идут ожесточенные бои. Украинская армия фактически находится в котле, продолжается их уничтожение. Украинские силовики предпринимают попытки вырваться из котла, но у них ничего не получается. Вырваться с очень большими потерями нереально."

http://gmorder.livejournal.com/2087590.html

----------


## Morsunin

04.02.15. Сообщение от ополченца с позывным "Рог".

 "Про Су-25. "Грач", его официально "пропалили", поэтому можно говорить. . Ранее он уже использовался в летней компании. В июне он отработал по колонне на трассе Александровск -Луганск, а потом затаился из-за провокации с самолетами. . Хочу доложить что Су-25 уже как минимум 2 раза работал по котлу. 1 раза по колоннам и 1 раз по блокпосту. На данный момент ведутся бои по всему периметру котла. Мы заняв Каменку - проводим там фортификационные работы. В боях в Дебальцево и Черунихино как мы, так и враг несем большие потери. Соотношение которых 1 к 3. По поводу того, что наступление завязло - оно не завязло. Просто противник теперь столпился в большом кол.-ве на маленькой территории- естественно его сложнее выбить. С Каменки, например, мы выбили бывшие гарнизоны Никишино и Редкодуба и сам гарнизон Каменки + резерв. Наступать продолжаем. Я думаю, как только будет взято Дебальцево - эта группировка сдастся - ведь Дебальцево их единственный действуйщий оплот (не считая Чернухино). Лозовое и Углегорск наши, Чернухино и Дебальцево нами атакуются. Но сам факт что украинские оплоты обороны все до одного не выдержали удара- для них просто не выносим! Кстати насчет "Оплотов" - у нас есть и такие танки, отжатые у ВСУ еще летом. Очень хорошие машины - по характеристикам копия модифицированного Т-72. По поводу котла - он все таки огневой пока. Мы в 500 метрах от трассы. На самой трассе укрепляться нецелесообразно - нас просто расстреляют с возвышенностей. Так что мы заняли возвышенности прям под Логвиново - и построили там укрепленный район."

----------


## Казанец

Вечерний обзор за 04.02.2015.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlZ_I8djIOk

----------


## APKAH

> 04.02.15. Сообщение от ополченца с позывным "Рог".
> 
>  "Про Су-25. "Грач", его официально "пропалили", поэтому можно говорить. 
>  Хочу доложить что Су-25 уже как минимум 2 раза работал по котлу. 1 раза по колоннам и 1 раз по блокпосту.


Тот покрашенный списанный Су-25 №01 из Луганского авиамузея как бы вовсе нерабочий, его даже "завести" для камеры не смогли...Если он после контрольно-восстановительного ремонта когда-то сможет летать - это будет несомненный успех. Про какие-то там "работы по колоннам врага" за территорией ДНР/ЛНР насыщенной всеми видами ПВО - это фантастика, если кто-то там и "работал" то совсем не музейный раритет. В этом году его покрасили и представили публике, вот и вся боевая авиация.




> На данный момент ведутся бои по всему периметру котла. Мы заняв Каменку - проводим там фортификационные работы. В боях в Дебальцево и Черунихино как мы, так и враг несем большие потери.


После тяжёлых боёв последних дней на Дебальцевско-Чернухинском плацдарме, после захлебнувшегося наступления, частичного разгрома танкового отделения (всех повреждённых "вытянули", кроме одного), и захвата противником Т-72Б1, происходит серьёзная перегрупировка. 

Кстати по некоторым данным, как раз в этот район на подмогу идут колонны из 18 Т-64/72, 23 БМП-2/БТР-80 и 55 единиц Камаз/Урал. Небо чистое, "ПВО ДНР" закрыло воздушное пространство не только "Панцирями", но и Тор-М1...
  




> Но сам факт что украинские оплоты обороны все до одного не выдержали удара- для них просто не выносим! Кстати насчет "Оплотов" - у нас есть и такие танки, отжатые у ВСУ еще летом. Очень хорошие машины - по характеристикам копия модифицированного Т-72. По поводу котла - он все таки огневой пока.


Несколько штук существующих украинских Т-84 "Оплот" в АТО не применялись, по крайней мере пока. Контракт в 10 Т-84 для армии Украины так и не был выполнен до конца...так о каких трофеях идёт речь? Я вот жду когда-же у ополчения Эскандеры появятся...всё же в ЮО они себя показали, почему бы не укрепить боевой опыт?

----------


## Казанец

Обзор карты 05.02.2015.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt_1dy91Lqs

----------


## stream

bmpd - Украинская армия потеряла две из трех первых поставленных РЛС засечки минометных позиций LCMR

----------


## stream

bmpd - Стрелков о ситуации на фронте в районе Дебальцево

----------


## APKAH

> На данный момент крупномасштабного наступления [ВСУ] не ожидаю.


Сообщил сидя на диване в Москве И.Стрелков  :Redface: 

Замечу что последние полгода Стрелков только и делает что разоблачает операции ВС РФ на Украине, критикует Москву, президента, помощников президента и конечно же всё руководство ДНР. Открыто рассказывает о поставках "военторга" и помощи "вежливых людей". Чем заработал себе постоянный эфир в украинских СМИ, где на примере различных видео интервью Стрелкова населению объясняют что даже Гиркин в шоке от "российской агрессии".

А осенью его с чье-то лёгкой руки ещё и в политику начали запихивать, причём российскую. Замечу, что И.Стрелков ранее неоднократно заявлял (летом 2014 г.) что политика ему чужда и его совсем не интересует, так как он военный человек. Помню небольшой пиар-ход в начале сентября, где И.Стрелков с гордостью рассказывает как отказался от интервью первому каналу, хоть и давали 50 тыс $ - _на что экс-министр обороны ДНР сказал_, что у него "много более важных дел, чем разговоры".

Также стоит вспомнить почему уволили Стрелкова? Причём его товарищ Бородай, который рассказывает следующее:

В Славянске у Стрелкова возникли проблемы с психическим здоровьем, так называемый комплекс "Наполеона".

"Стрелков пытался стать политическим лидером, но эта роль ему подходит так же, как пачка балерины. Он в этом вообще ничего не понимает", — подчеркнул Бородай.

«Если его кто-то и уходил, то я, в частности, его и уходил, — заявил Бородай об отстранении Стрелкова. — Потому что он исчерпал свою роль и возможности. Он герой, совершил подвиг, но дальше он Донецкой республике не нужен и не полезен».

«Именно я привел Стрелкова в эту историю. Я стоял у истоков его похода в Крым и Славянск и вот как раз у меня были моральные обязательства вытащить его из этой истории живым. О очень ждал его в Донецке, но когда он там появился, то стало абсолютно ясно, что он стал совсем другим человеком. Откровенно говоря, психически неадекватным человеком, поэтому я его выводил, как санитары выводят больного», - проинформировал Бородай.

В общем есть интервью, если интересно есть интервью Бородая с этими высказываниями.

----------


## Казанец

> Сообщил сидя на диване в Москве И.Стрелков


Ну дык мы тут все, "сидя на диване". Кто-то в Казани, кто-то в England, а кто и вообще без географической привязки. Украинские форумчане так и вовсе на форуме не появляются. Вот не зря ТС "Украинской мобилизации" спрашивал:




> Пришла кому-то повестка?


А в ответ тишина-а-а... Видимо, действительно получили повестки, и - в бега. На территорию страны-агрессора.

----------


## APKAH

> Ну дык мы тут все, "сидя на диване".


Есть такая поговорка, "после драки кулаками не машут", а Стрелков начинает какую-то возню политиканскую разводить, рассказывать от своего имени от событиях, заметьте, не "ожидается", а "ожидаю".

Мне вот интересно для каких целей готовят Стрелкова, и кто? Мне видится очень странным эта резкая попытка втянуть его в политическую жизнь России, да и его заявления, по типу "все виноваты один я герой". Сценарий двадцатилетней давности, генерала Лебедева не напоминает? Он также отличился в Приднестровье, пользуясь народной популярностью и поддержкой пошёл в политику и что из этого вышло...Я к тому что политика дело далеко не для военных стратегов вроде Стрелкова, ему бы своим делом заниматься, но пока на Донбасс его почему-то не зовут...




> Вот не зря ТС "Украинской мобилизации" спрашивал:
> А в ответ тишина-а-а... Видимо, действительно получили повестки, и - в бега. На территорию страны-агрессора.


Прошлым летом (июль) был проездом через Бельгию, Голландию и Германию. Так вот, в трёх местах где я останавливался (в целях туризма), на улице слышал украинскую речь - в основном молодые люди в возрасте 25-35 лет. Был очень удивлён. То есть в Европу граждане Украины (у кого есть фин. возможности) "бегут" не меньше чем в РФ.

----------


## Казанец

Сегодняшняя карта:
Обзор карты боевых действий 06.02.2015 на 20-00 — видео NofolloW.Ru

----------


## F74

> Мне вот интересно для каких целей готовят Стрелкова, и кто? Мне видится очень странным эта резкая попытка втянуть его в политическую жизнь России, да и его заявления, по типу "все виноваты один я герой". Сценарий двадцатилетней давности, генерала Лебедева не напоминает? Он также отличился в Приднестровье, пользуясь народной популярностью и поддержкой пошёл в политику и что из этого вышло...Я к тому что политика дело далеко не для военных стратегов вроде Стрелкова, ему бы своим делом заниматься, но пока на Донбасс его почему-то не зовут...


Ну для начала фамилия генерала была Лебедь. Его брат тоже в политику пошел- в Хакасии был губернатором.

А так, вытащил человек ЕБН из дерьма, посадил на второй срок- получил свое губернаторское кресло. Почему-то редко военные в политике успешными бывают.

----------


## OKA

" мне одному кажется, что это звучит...
...как начало анекдота:

Представители России, Германии и Франции собрались в Москве..."

gmorder: мне одному кажется, что это звучит...



"Снимок "300 запорожцев, не покорившихся фашистам", признан одним из лучших в мире



Снимок запорожского фотографа и журналиста Максима Щербины стал известен на весь мир.

Международное агентство «Анадолу» издало в виде антологии 200 фотографий, отражающих весь 2014 год.

Среди них снимки, сделанные в Турции, Египте, Газе, Гонконге, США, Испании, Италии, Украине и т.д., которые отражают все важные события на протяжении года, и были активно использованы в международных СМИ.

Попал в сотню и снимок запорожского журналиста Максима Щербины.
По наводке tanya_mass

Снимок "300 запорожцев", не покорившихся фашистам, стал одним из лучших в Мире » Искра-Ньюз

Напомню:  300 запорожцев против Правого сектора



(с)



Комментарий:  Это покруче Небесной Сотни будет. Сдохнуть под пулями непонятно чьих снайперов много мужества не надо, чик - и там, а вот попробуйте постойте в таком кольце..."

И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его - Снимок "300 запорожцев, не покорившихся фашистам", признан одним из лучших в мире



"Олланд и Меркель покинули Кремль и едут в аэропорт, сообщил Песков  00:20 07.02.2015

В Москве завершилась встреча, посвященная урегулированию ситуации на востоке Украины. Встреча лидеров проходила в формате "с глазу на глаз", без участия членов делегаций и каких-либо экспертов.

ОЛЛАНД И МЕРКЕЛЬ ПОКИНУЛИ КРЕМЛЬ И ЕДУТ В АЭРОПОРТ — ПЕСКОВ"

http://ria.ru/politics/20150207/1046389309.html

Под Смоленск бы их, на память вечную)))



"Голубки мира. Меркель и Олланд спасают честь Запада в Киеве и Москве  17:39 06.02.2015

Меркель и Олланд разминулись с Керри в Киеве. У США даже есть повод обидеться на партнеров: дело попахивает намерением перехватить инициативу в украинском кризисе.



Франсуа Олланд (справа) и Ангела Меркель
© REUTERS/ Pascal Rossignol

Автор Михаил Шейнкман

Голубки мира. Меркель и Олланд спасают честь Запада в Киеве и Москве

Есть много фотографий, где они, как голубки, позируют в обнимку. Но сейчас они захотели объять необъятное и стать "голубками мира". Наконец осознали: в реальной опасности уже не только условная Украина.

Идея отправиться по маршруту Киев – Москва вместе с Ангелой Меркель осенила Франсуа Олланда внезапно. "Мы сделаем новое предложение для урегулирования конфликта на основе сохранения территориальной целостности", — сказал он перед дорогой. И ринулся в бой с девизом: "дипломатия не может быть бесконечной". Немой вопрос: не они ли собираются положить ей конец? – оставил без ответа.

Зато все западные СМИ анонсировали миротворческий транзит последними словами. "Последний шанс", "миссия последней надежды" и даже "последнее предупреждение". Все для поддержания исторической важности момента. Решение выглядело свежим, неожиданным. Но едва ли своевременным. Как минимум, потому что сотни жителей Донбасса до него не дотянули. Их продолжали убивать даже тогда, когда Меркель с Олландом в течение пяти часов призывали Порошенко к миру. Кажется, потому и начали европейцы с него, чтобы осадить и остановить, а потом уже отчитаться перед Путиным. Конечно, никто эту последовательность не признает. Но в ситуации, в которой оказался Киев, лучшее, что можно ему посоветовать  — если не сдаться, то хотя бы притормозить этот марш-бросок в преисподнюю.

В Европе вдруг поняли, что войне может быть все равно, хотят они ее у себя видеть или нет. Возникло было подозрение на то, что,  несмотря на спонтанность вояжа, тандем успел согласовать его с Вашингтоном. Но с Керри в Киеве они не пересеклись — верный признак параллельности прямых. У США даже есть повод обидеться на партнеров. Поскольку дело явно попахивает намерением перехватить у них инициативу в украинском кризисе. Потому Меркель с Олландом и поторопились с дипломатией, чтобы отбить у Штатов желание браться за оружие. По сути, ведь именно так нужно трактовать их готовность поставлять смертельное железо убийцам.

Эта поездка для лидеров ЕС, вероятно, действительно — последняя возможность доказать, что они еще что-то значат. Или – не доказать. Что, по словам французского президента, тоже – вариант. "Если мы потерпим неудачу, можно будет сказать, что Франция и Германия сделали все, что могли бы сделать две великие державы". То есть, все равно – "великие", даже если величия этого хватит, чтобы лишь умыть руки. Между тем, ничего из того, что не звучало бы раньше, они с собой не везут.

Их новые предложения только звучат по-новому. По-немецки и по-французски. А так, это все та же фиксация сторон по их фактическому расположению. Оно уже значительно отличается от периода минских договоренностей, но и живых в Донбассе с тех пор стало меньше. Все остальное — как говорил Путин: прекращение огня, отвод тяжелых вооружений, обмен пленными, переговоры о статусе. Но для Киева важен источник. Одно дело подчиниться рекомендациям президента страны, объявленной агрессорам, то есть, капитулировать. И совсем иначе – последовать советам европейских партнеров. Тем более для Порошенко, которого собственная репутация волнует гораздо больше Донбасса. Хотя при всех разрушениях даже его восстановить проще, чем доброе имя.

Продолжает тему политолог Алексей Пилько.

— Насколько самостоятельны в своих намерениях европейские лидеры? И имеет ли значение согласованность их действий с США?

— Я думаю, что все-таки они относительно самостоятельны, но действуют с оглядкой на Вашингтон. Европа очень напугана сценарием, по которому развивается конфликт на Украине, хочет его как-то остановить, даже путем компромисса. Однако этому препятствуют Соединенные Штаты Америки.

— Каковы все-таки шансы на то, что соглашение не только будет достигнуто, но и выполнено? Европа ведь год назад уже выступала гарантом.

— Механизм должен обговариваться. Но опять же, любой механизм может быть сломан, выброшен, если не будет принципиальных договоренностей, доброй воли. Сейчас США не настроены на то, чтобы тушить пожар на Украине. Россия и Европа настроены, США – нет. Европейские лидеры зависят от Вашингтона. Поэтому конфликт они вряд ли потушат. Но надо хотя бы прекратить кровопролитие и начинать разговаривать.

Вояж европейского тандема в какой-то степени напоминает миссию Николя Саркози в августе 2008-го. Он тогда тоже спасал остатки страны-самоубийцы. На тот момент — Грузии. Европейские СМИ, правда, старательно избегают этих ассоциаций. Говорят, задача Олланда и Меркель — заморозить конфликт по варианту Приднестровья. Наверное, им бы хотелось, чтобы получилось хотя бы оно, а не Абхазия с Южной Осетией."

http://ria.ru/radio_brief/20150206/1046333159.html

Улетели "Слуги Чорного господина"))

----------


## APKAH

> Ну для начала фамилия генерала была Лебедь. Его брат тоже в политику пошел- в Хакасии был губернатором.
> 
> А так, вытащил человек ЕБН из дерьма, посадил на второй срок- получил свое губернаторское кресло. Почему-то редко военные в политике успешными бывают.


Лебедь проявил себя настоящим патриотом при защите русскоязычного населения Приднестровья от геноцида в 1992 году. Нарушил приказ о невмешательстве, дал "по зубам" националистам молдаванам. Они безнаказанно обстреливали города артиллерией (точь в точь как на Донбассе). Но тут пришёл Лебедь, и всю эту румыно-молдавскую "артиллерию" ликвидировал, да так, что конфликт сразу же и закончился. За это Лебедь заслужил народное уважение. Ну прям как Стрелков.

Впоследствии постоянные не согласия и претензии к вышестоящему командыванию, которые вылились в увольнение Лебедя из ВС РФ. Всё как у Стрелкова.

После уволнения организовал и возглавил общероссийское движение «Честь и Родина», впоследствии выдвинут кандидатом в депутаты Государственной думы. Тот же сценарий и у нашего героя, с движением "Новороссия".

А что же будет с нашим героем после? Поживём - увидим. Но если продолжать аналогию, то стоит вспомнить о последующей судьбе Лебедя:
После выдвинут кандидатом в президенты России, далее стал помощником президента РФ по национальной безопасности. Потом к удивлению своих же военных, подписал позорный для всей страны Хасавьюртовский договор о капитуляции России. Впоследствии от греха подальше его отправили "осваивать" кресло губернатора в одном из отдалённых от столицы регионов. А впоследствии погиб в авиакатастрофе при до конца не выясненных обстоятельствах. Через время вышла передача о нём. Бесславный конец, а как всё красиво начиналось.

----------


## Казанец

> Прошлым летом (июль) был проездом через Бельгию, Голландию и Германию. Так вот, в трёх местах где я останавливался (в целях туризма), на улице слышал украинскую речь - в основном молодые люди в возрасте 25-35 лет. Был очень удивлён. То есть в Европу граждане Украины (у кого есть фин. возможности) "бегут" не меньше чем в РФ.


Очень неплохая статья как раз по этому поводу:
Дебальцевский котёл и переплавка массового сознания.. - Infox.sg
То есть в итоге-то западенцы себе на майдане ещё и ограничения на въезд в Европу напрыгали. Не пущають их, оказывается, с суконным рылом в калашный ряд-то. Не теперь и не из-за мобилизации, а ещё с октября прошлого года не пущають. Поучительно. Одно слово - цэ Эуропа!

----------


## OKA

"Бойцы ДНР сбили украинский беспилотник слежения
На борту дрона украинские силовики написали слово «Хищник».

На Мариупольском направлении армия ДНР ежедневно подвергается обстрелам украинскими системами залпового огня и артиллерии. Для слежения за позициями ополченцев силовики все чаще используют беспилотные летательные аппараты. Один из них бойцы ДНР сбили накануне.

— Мы засекли беспилотник, когда он пролетел над нами в сторону Украины. Сразу после этого начали готовиться к его встрече, — рассказал LifeNews боец с позывным Джордж. — Через какое-то время смотрю: мои зашевелились. Летит!

Дрон летел достаточно низко, и Джордж со своими бойцами сумел сжечь его трассирующими пулями из пулеметов. По его словам, на борту беспилотника силовики написали: «Хищник». Останки летательного аппарата ополченцы отправили в штаб армии ДНР для дальнейшего изучения."

http://lifenews.ru/news/149519

----------


## OKA

"Без долговременного мирного соглашения наступит дальнейший сценарий — война        7 февраля, 14:25

    В качестве продолжения вчерашних переговоров в Москве, сегодня внимание всего мира приковано к мюнхенской конференции (злая ирония) по безопасности, где пытаются выработать некое дипломатическое решение, которое должно предотвратить войну. Это слово все чаще появляется в лексиконе политиков самого высокого ранга.

    Без долговременного мирного соглашения наступит дальнейший сценарий — война.

    Французский президент предостерегает о возможности войны, если не удастся прийти к соглашению по Украине, пишет газета Figaro. По мнению Франсуа Олланда, «это — последний шанс. Если мы не сможем прийти к долговременному мирному соглашению, мы прекрасно знаем дальнейший сценарий: у этого есть название, этот сценарий называется войной», — добавил Олланд.
    В свою очередь канцлер ФРГ Ангела Меркель на Мюнхенской конференции по безопасности заявила, что нет «теоретических гарантий», что новые договоренности по Украине будут соблюдаться, — сообщает ТАСС. «Нет гарантий, но обещания должны выполняться. (Президент Украины Петр) Порошенко пошел на большой риск, принимая Минский меморандум. Закон о специальном статусе (восточных регионов), об амнистии, о демаркационной линии — это большие шаги», — считает канцлер Германии. «...не могу говорить о гарантиях. Мы договариваемся, но у нас не очень положительный опыт выполнения таких договоренностей. Нужно по-прежнему продолжать попытки», — полагает Меркель. Конфликт на Украине, продолжила Меркель, не может быть решен военными средствами. «Там и так много оружия в регионе, и пока это не дало шансов на урегулирование конфликта», — указала она.

Президент Франции: без долговременного мирного соглашения наступит дальнейший сценарий — война - последние новости за сегодня от BFM.ru - цинк

    PS. Как мы видим, градус международной напряженности неуклонно нарастает и угроза более масштабной войны, нежели просто столкновения ВСН и ВСУ, становится не просто фигурой речи. Как явствует из заявлений Олланда и Меркель, договориться по существу до сих пор не удалось и сейчас мы видим именно что попытки уклониться от войны, причем Европа в желании уклониться от этой войны вполне солидарна с Кремлем, но вот условия компромисса являются до сих пор камнем преткновения. По сути все упирается в вопрос территориальной целостности Украины. Если Россия признает оправданными требования Европейского Союза, то она вынуждена отдавать Донбасс и Крым. Если Европейский Союз признает оправданными требования России, то соглашаясь на признание законности воссоединения Крыма с Россией, ЕС фактически своими руками расшатывает поздневашингтоское мироустройство, где нельзя без согласия Вашингтона перекраивать границы. Если Европа признает, что перекраивать границы можно, причем без согласия Вашингтона, это создаст ультимативный прецедент (еще более ультимативный, нежели косовский), который повлечет за собой падение костяшек домино по всему миру и что главное, усилит сепаратистские движения в самой Европе, ведь пример Крыма будет более чем показательным примером для тех, кто считает, что отдельные куски национальных государств имеют право на самоопределение (Каталония, Шотландия, Северная Италия и т.д.).

    Американцы между тем продолжают разрабатывать тему поставок летального вооружения, даже несмотря на желание ЕС избежать этого сценария.

    В этом плане до сих пор остаются противоречия между США и ЕС. Европейцы не хотят принимать на себя основные издержки военного сценария и отмахиваются от американских предложений начать немедленные поставки вооружений на Украину.

    На Мюнхенской конференции по безопасности произвести сенсацию поспешил, в первую очередь, Джон Маккейн, бывший кандидат в президенты США. Он набросился на оборонительную политику Ангелы Меркель в отношении России. В сюжете телеканала ZDF, перевод которого приводит ИноТВ, он сказал следующее: «Позиция немецкого правительства такова, что оно либо не знает, либо не беспокоится о той бойне, которая происходит сейчас на Украине».
    Серьезный упрёк, пишет немецкое издание Das Erste. Большинство ораторов на конференции не поддержали американского сенатора. Здесь на первый план выступило предостережение против военного вмешательства в конфликт.
    «Я убеждена, что концентрация исключительно на поставках оружия может стать зажигательной смесью и ещё сильнее отдалить нас от желаемого решения. Страдания населения на востоке Украины неизмеримы. Уже сейчас в регионе находится слишком много оружия», — подчеркнула министр обороны Германии Урсула фон дер Ляйен.
    НАТО тоже выступило за понимание и сотрудничество в отношениях с Россией. Однако существующие соглашения должны соблюдаться. Необходимо уважать суверенитет других государств.
    «НАТО не желает конфронтации с Россией — наоборот, в начале прошлого года НАТО и Россия работали совместно больше, чем когда-либо. Это сотрудничество было положительным для НАТО, и Россия тоже извлекла из него пользу», — заявил генсек военного блока Йенс Столтенберг. Однако американские участники конференции возмутились, не слишком ли мягко ведёт себя НАТО, отмечает издание. Разве сенатор США Маккейн не прав со своей критикой Меркель? Глава конференции по безопасности Вольфганг Ишингер был этим раздосадован: «Я полагал, что человек с опытом Маккейна должен сначала дождаться и посмотреть, что сейчас придёт из Москвы. Если это провал, тогда он, конечно, может критиковать. Однако делать это до того, как станут известны какие-либо результаты, я считаю нелепым».
    Напомним, ранее Джон Маккейн подверг критике Ангелу Меркель за нежелание отправлять на Украину боевое оружие. Об этом сообщает немецкая газета Die Zeit. По мнению сенатора, власти ФРГ либо не имеют представления о том, что происходит на Украине, либо им всё равно. «Я хотел бы спросить канцлера, сколько ещё должно погибнуть людей на Украине, прежде чем мы поможем им себя защитить? <…> Она хочет просто смотреть на то, как европейскую страну рвут на части впервые со времен Второй мировой войны?», — сказал американский сенатор.

http://russian.rt.com/article/72921 - цинк

    Собственно уже достаточно хорошо видно, что США заинтересованы именно в силовом сценарии, в случае отказа России признать все требования выдвинутые Обамой. Европе же понимая обременительность конфликта до последнего пытается усидеть на двух стульях - чтобы и хунту поддержать с ее "территориальной целостностью" и слишком уж явно в эти разборки США с РФ не влезать. Поэтому не стоит удивляться, что Макеейн представляющий американских ястребов (и напрасно считающийся у нас безвредным дурачком) может спокойно поливать Меркель за трусливость и недальновидность, ярко выступая в роли поджигателя войны. Судя по всему, на Мюнхенской конференции Европа попробует еще раз попробовать смягчить конфронтацию и притормозить США, которые слишком уж явно толкают мир к войне.

    С учетом позиции Меркель "Никто не заинтересован в новом расколе Европы. Тем более никто не заинтересован в конфронтации, которая ведет к все большей эскалации" все это выглядит как зла пародия на известный афоризм из книги Барбары Такман "Августовские пушики" о начале Первой мировой войны - "Войны никто не хотел. Война была неизбежна".

    Стоит так же отметить и выступление Сороса на тему угрозы коллпаса Украины.

    Джордж Сорос: «Cледует понимать, что Украина подвергается огромной военной и финансовой атаке. Она близка к коллапсу».
    В сложившейся ситуации в стране миллиардер обвинил Европу, которая по его словам, не выполнила своих финансовых обязательств перед Киевом, передает ТАСС.
    Джордж Сорос: «Европа не выполнила финансовые обещания. Валюта (в половину) обесценилась за последнюю неделю».
    Сорос подчеркнул: Евросоюз рискует потерять Украину, если не будут приняты немедленные меры. При этом, по его мнению, одни лишь антироссийские санкции не разрешат украинский кризис. Их надо сбалансировать «позитивной поддержкой», считает миллиардер.
    Джордж Сорос: «Европа может потерять Украину, и эта потеря будет огромной. Хочу предупредить, что если не будут приняты немедленные меры, это произойдет. Это очень важный уикенд прямо сейчас и здесь».
    Прокомментировал Сорос и в целом ситуацию в еврозоне. По его словам, Евросоюз находится на грани распада, как некогда это происходило с Советским союзом.
    Джордж Сорос, миллиардер: «Я 25 лет назад наблюдал распад СССР, тогда рос и интегрировался Евросоюз, а Советский Союз разваливался. Сейчас ЕС разваливается, а Россия вновь утверждает себя».

Сорос предрек коллапс на Украине // НТВ.Ru - цинк

    Как не трудно заметить, Сорос запугивает европейцев, чтобы страхом вынудить их к еще большему участию в гражданской войне на Украине, мол торопитесь панове, а то такой ценный инструмент против России, может окочурится раньше, чем поступит желанная военная и финансовая помощь.

    Ждем дальнейших известий с конференции, оттуда в ближайшие пару дней будет немало громких заявлений."

Colonel Cassad - Без долговременного мирного соглашения наступит дальнейший сценарий — война






"В Сочи Путин несколько странно начал отрицать наличие фактически идущей холодной войны с США, что ранее признавалось даже официальными лицами, а потом высказал старую крамолу на тему однополярного мироустройства.

Войны против России нет - есть попытки сдержать ее развитие; но наша страна не будет жить в условиях полуоккупации, заявил президент на съезде Федерации независимых профсоюзов в Сочи.
Президент не согласился с мнением главы ФНПР Михаила Шмакова, что против России ведется война. "Слава Богу, нет", - сказал он.
"Точно есть попытка сдержать наше развитие различными средствами, - считает Владимир Путин. - Заморозить сложившийся за последние десятилетия после развала Советского Союза миропорядок во главе с одним безусловным лидером, который хочет таким и остаться, полагая, что ему можно все, а другим - только то, что он разрешит, и только в его интересах". "Такой миропорядок Россию никогда не устроит", - подчеркнул президент. "Если кому-то это нравится, хочет жить в условиях полуоккупации - но мы этого делать не будем", - твердо сказал он. "Но мы и воевать ни с кем не собираемся, мы собираемся со всеми сотрудничать", - заверил глава государства.

Владимир Путин: Россия не будет жить в условиях полуоккупации — Константин Завражин, Кира Латухина — Российская газета - цинк

PS. Исходя из текущей позиции России, договорится с США будет трудно, потому что США устроит только сохранение поздневашингтонского мироустройства.

В целом, РФ и европейцы отстрелялись, ждем хода США. В этом плане примечательно заявление британского министра иностранных дел Хэммонда.
"Это немыслимо, чтобы без США было бы достигнуто решение кризиса. Представителей США не было в Москве, но они есть здесь, в Мюнхене"

Хэммонд конечно прав, без США кризис не разрешить. А вот куда Вашингтон крутанет штурвал, увидим уже совсем скоро."

Colonel Cassad - Позиция России


Кого коснётся указ Путина о призыве на военные сборы?
http://www.aif.ru/dontknows/file/kog...nye_sbory_2015



http://www.yaplakal.com/forum1/topic1029137.html

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 7 февр. 2015 г.

Штурм Дебальцевского котла. Бой за Чернухино 07.02.2015 репортаж icorpus

Военный оператор icorpus.ru отправился в Чернухино к разведке батальона Август, чтобы показать как ополчение ведет боевые действия на передовой в Дебальцевском котле"

http://voicesevas.cdnvideo.ru/img/f9...fbe486858c.jpg

Бои за Чернухино (видео) » новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня, АТО (антинародная террористическая операция) - Голос Севастополя

----------


## stream

bmpd - Украинский Су-25М1 подбитый 2 июля 2014 года

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Ну дык мы тут все, "сидя на диване". Кто-то в Казани, кто-то в England, а кто и вообще без географической привязки. Украинские форумчане так и вовсе на форуме не появляются. Вот не зря ТС "Украинской мобилизации" спрашивал:
> 
> 
> А в ответ тишина-а-а... Видимо, действительно получили повестки, и - в бега. На территорию страны-агрессора.


дурень думкою радие    :Wink: 


Нет,  я не получил. Из всех моих знакомых,  получил повестку  только  муж сестры моей жены.  Еще друг  инспектрис ГАИ в звании капитана,  сейчас находится  в зоне АТО.  Инспекторов с каждого района Киева направляют в зону АТО.  Пошел  добровольно.   
Сестроеб (сори за французский) сходил в военкомат,  прошел медосмотр и  пока  все,  работает  дальше.
Так  что   где то  так.

----------


## Казанец

Ну и хорошо, *VPK_Verka*. Хватит стрелять. А то Саакашвили, человек мудрейший, вас в Россию посылает*, а в этой России косточек иностранных уже закопано видимо-невидимо. И шляхтецких, и наполеоновских, и гитлеровских... После Гитлера дурачков не находилось больше пока. 

*Хотел ссылку дать, потом одумался. У вас ссылки-то открываются наши? А то недавно узнал, что называется, из первых рук, первее некуда. Сын переписывается с одним *моим* знакомым из США, которого я ему, что называется, передал для общения уже лет десять назад, так вот ссылки на наши СМИ у американца одна из десяти открываются. Свобода слова, блин! Всех демократии научат.

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Ну и хорошо, *VPK_Verka*. Хватит стрелять. А то Саакашвили, человек мудрейший, вас в Россию посылает*, а в этой России косточек иностранных уже закопано видимо-невидимо. И шляхтецких, и наполеоновских, и гитлеровских... После Гитлера дурачков не находилось больше пока. 
> 
> *Хотел ссылку дать, потом одумался. У вас ссылки-то открываются наши? А то недавно узнал, что называется, из первых рук, первее некуда. Сын переписывается с одним *моим* знакомым из США, которого я ему, что называется, передал для общения уже лет десять назад, так вот ссылки на наши СМИ у американца одна из десяти открываются. Свобода слова, блин! Всех демократии научат.


Это где мы в России?  Или восток Украины уже вписали в Россию? Пока я вижу  только Россию  с оружием на земле Украинской.

----------


## Казанец

А я об этом и не говорю. Это Саакашвили вас в приволжских степях закопать решил:
Вести.Ru: Саакашвили: армия Украины может захватить всю Россию
http://www.topnews.ru/news_id_75150.html
Саакашвили: украинские военные «смогут и всю Россию захватить» // НТВ.Ru
Саакашвили: Украинские военные смогут захватить всю Россию
Саакашвили: Украинские военные «смогут и всю Россию захватить»
Пять ссылок дал. Интересно, откроется хоть одна или нет.
Кстати, а на чьи деньги живёт у вас? На украинские? В Америку-то не пускают. А уж как он им лизал, как лизал... А не пускают вот.

----------


## VPK_Verka

> А я об этом и не говорю. Это Саакашвили вас в приволжских степях закопать решил:
> Вести.Ru: Саакашвили: армия Украины может захватить всю Россию
> http://www.topnews.ru/news_id_75150.html
> Саакашвили: украинские военные «смогут и всю Россию захватить» // НТВ.Ru
> Саакашвили: Украинские военные смогут захватить всю Россию
> Саакашвили: Украинские военные «смогут и всю Россию захватить»
> Пять ссылок дал. Интересно, откроется хоть одна или нет.
> Кстати, а на чьи деньги живёт у вас? На украинские? В Америку-то не пускают. А уж как он им лизал, как лизал... А не пускают вот.


Открылись все.
Кому и что он лизал я свечку  не  держал,  а Вы? 
То  что  он  говорит,  это  лично  его  мысли,  каким  боком к ним Украина  и украинцы?   Это  только  выше  желание.

----------


## Казанец

Это понятно, что он частное лицо теперь. Просто он не где-нибудь, а у вас приют нашёл и всю эту ахинею у вас на телевидении несёт. А несёт потому, что зовут очень интенсивно. Из своей страны выгнали, в Европу-Америку не зовут. Только у вас им не брезгуют.
*VPK_Verka*, вы вот это ещё почитайте вот, если хоть одна ссылка откроется:
Немецкая разведка сообщила о гибели 50 тысяч человек на Украине
Немецкая разведка сообщила о гибели 50 тысяч человек на Украине :: Политика :: РосБизнесКонсалтинг
Разведка Германии сообщила о гибели 50 тысяч человек на Украине // AnegriNews.ru
Немецкая разведка сообщила о гибели 50 тысяч человек на Украине » Мировое обозрение

А то что ссылки открываются, это очень хорошо. У нас тоже ваши открываются. Только читать не интересно. Мне вот, например, английский язык читать легче, чем украинский. Меня ведь украинскому языку никто не учил. Пользоваться им тоже необходимости не было, так что лучше уж на английском. Но на английском тоже читать нечего. Несут всякую ерунду. Одна Псака чего стоит. Это ж надо было такую чудилу на такое место назначить. Совсем уж...

----------


## APKAH

> *Хотел ссылку дать, потом одумался. У вас ссылки-то открываются наши? А то недавно узнал, что называется, из первых рук, первее некуда. Сын переписывается с одним *моим* знакомым из США, которого я ему, что называется, передал для общения уже лет десять назад, так вот ссылки на наши СМИ у американца одна из десяти открываются. Свобода слова, блин! Всех демократии научат.


Ссылки открываются и на ютубе всё находится, если удалить "лишнее" с компьютера. Я уже забыл что именно я менял в настройках и антивирусе, но что-то менял, так как у меня тоже был один момент, когда explorer вдруг стал не давал открывать часто посещаемые мною сайты, по типу "там вирус", "велика попытка заражения", "лучше не заходить" и т.д.




> Пока я вижу  только Россию  с оружием на земле Украинской.


А мне видятся бывшие граждане Украины с полученным российским оружием на земле русской. 

P.S. Эх знал бы Ленин, когда в начале двадцатых годов Донбасс прикреплял к Украине, как его украинцы за это любить будут  :Redface:

----------


## VPK_Verka

*Казанец*
Так  50000  или  6600?  Не читайте всякую  хню.   Заголовок яркий  конечно.  
*
АРКАН*

Это  украинец??   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEriH__M6AI#t=291   с 4:50 смотреть.   Хотя  там  все  украинцы     :Biggrin: 

6 февраля,   войдет  наверно в историю,  если   не  начнут  третью мировую,  как  27-28 октября  1962.    Так  что  ждем что  будет  дальше.

----------


## Казанец

А я не знаю. Это же не я придумал-написал. А что касается иностранцев, так их с обеих сторон полно. И чеченцев тоже.

----------


## APKAH

> Это  украинец?


Естественно что в ополчении Донбасса есть люди почти со всех континентов, даже из моего роного города :)




> 6 февраля,   войдет  наверно в историю,  если   не  начнут  третью мировую,  как  27-28 октября  1962.    Так  что  ждем что  будет  дальше.


Сегодня 8 февраля...как то вы про третью мировую сейчас упомянули, и я как раз это видео увидел  :Frown:  несколько часов назад в Донецке подвергся удару неведомого ранее оружия...

----------


## Казанец

> если удалить "лишнее" с компьютера


Очень может быть. А поскольку он как и я человек пожилой, и за его компьютером смотреть некому, наверное всё так и есть. Мне-то вот хорошо, у меня за компом сын следит, приходит, всё делает. А сам бы уже не смог наверное.

----------


## VPK_Verka

> А я не знаю. Это же не я придумал-написал. А что касается иностранцев, так их с обеих сторон полно. И чеченцев тоже.


А  если  не заем,  то зачем распространяем? 
А  вот  посмотри  как умеют придумывать.   И  после  этого Вы  верите  своим?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOdZ...ature=youtu.be

Ладно,  я  спать. Всем мирного неба!

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Естественно что в ополчении Донбасса есть люди почти со всех континентов, даже из моего роного города :)
> 
> 
> Сегодня 8 февраля...как то вы про третью мировую сейчас упомянули, и я как раз это видео увидел  несколько часов назад в Донецке подвергся удару неведомого ранее оружия...


Гуманитарка  видать с детонировала?

----------


## APKAH

> Гуманитарка  видать с детонировала?


Логично что только недалёкие руководители будут держать склады с боеприпасами за несколько км до линии фронта в черте постоянно обстреливаемого города миллионника? Да и судя по ядерной "радуге" там не тротил рванул...

"Градами" и "ураганами" уже несколько дней работают по городу, в данном случае лупили по Донецкому казенному заводу химических изделий (ДКЗХИ), ну и попали куда хотели...Причём уже который раз! Только в этот раз там что-то серьёзно химическое сдетонировало...пишут мощность 1-2 килотонны...в радиусе 5 км от взрыва повылетали стёкла, то есть по всему городу...

----------


## Казанец

> А  если  не заем,  то зачем распространяем? 
> А  вот  посмотри  как умеют придумывать.   И  после  этого Вы  верите  своим?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOdZ...ature=youtu.be
> Ладно,  я  спать. Всем мирного неба!


Да ну что уж вы... Про Киселёва и подобных ему я и сам писал здесь неоднократно. По России-1 я только местные новости смотрю (местная врезка два раза в сутки). 
Если ролики Невзорова на Тьюбе, ну так там тоже, что-то правда, а что-то - как посмотреть. Сам-то ни на Донбасс, ни в Крым, ни хотя бы в Киев не ездит. Всё по слухам да с чужих слов. Как "Эхо Москвы": аналитика не выходя из студии. Все врут. Но врать это одно, а друг друга всамделишно убивать - это другое.

----------


## OKA

> Нет,  я не получил. Из всех моих знакомых,  получил повестку  только  муж сестры моей жены.  Еще друг  инспектрис ГАИ в звании капитана,  сейчас находится  в зоне АТО.  Инспекторов с каждого района Киева направляют в зону АТО.  Пошел  добровольно.   
> Сестроеб (сори за французский) сходил в военкомат,  прошел медосмотр и  пока  все,  работает  дальше.
> Так  что   где то  так.


Тема укромобилизации и всего, что связанно с этой ситуацией обсуждалась в этой ветке : Украинская "мобилизация" , если интересно, конечно .





> Это где мы в России?  Или восток Украины уже вписали в Россию? Пока я вижу  только Россию  с оружием на земле Украинской.


Россия такая-видно издалека)) Даже из америки- граница общая имеется.
 Пока я не вижу регулярных частей ВС РФ с оружием на территории республик Новороссии. Хотяб ненадолго, после можно вывести-пусть население республик само своё мироустройство выбирает. Киевская хунта сплошь состоящая из "честных и добрых" людей, вперемешку с иностранными "носителями права, чести и доброты"  вряд ли устроит большинство граждан в любой стране мира.

"...Кого-нибудь из политиков уровня Порошенко принимают в США так часто и так охотно? Какой еще стране было посвящено так много времени в заседаниях Конгресса и Сената, ПАСЕ, ООН, как Украине? Чем так примечательна Украина? Она так велика и так важна для мирового сообщества?

Украина - это ключ к России, важный шаг на пути создания Большой Европы от Лиссабона до Владивостока, шаг на пути подчинения и контроля России, а затем и Китая.

Вот та цель, за которую будет вестись эта война. Пока в пределах Донбасса. А дальше, как пойдет..."

Большой познавательный пост здесь : http://amfora.livejournal.com/182138.html , следующий тоже познавателен.






> Гуманитарка  видать с детонировала?


А радости-то полные штаны. Ждёмс свежего, незамутнённого пропагандой взгляда на ситуацию в городах и сёлах Донбасса ,  Луганщины и Мариуполя. Когда ж наконец родной каждому свидомиту канадский ботинок снова пройдётся под конвоем ополченцев по разрушенным городам. ДАП ждёт новых киборг-гробик мэнов.

Немного познавательного от Д.Пучкова : 




"Вопросы и ответы 2014. Часть 10: про Украину
Dmitry Puchkov"

----------


## OKA

Не только лишь все граждане Германии присутствуют там :

"Новости про наших

Коммунисты из Новосибирска, которых мы на днях проводили  в ЛНР, добрались до места назначения   -     сводного коммунистического отряда.   Сейчас проходят учебку вместе с другими новоприбывшими   -     добровольцами  из Германии, Кыргызстана и с Алтая.   Вот такой интернационал.
...из Германии это отнюдь не первая партия. Где-то было видео про немцев еще летом "    

http://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/3....html#comments




> Естественно что в ополчении Донбасса есть люди почти со всех континентов, даже из моего роного города :)
> 
> Сегодня 8 февраля...как то вы про третью мировую сейчас упомянули, и я как раз это видео увидел  несколько часов назад в Донецке подвергся удару неведомого ранее оружия... [/video]



"ДОНЕЦК, 9 фев — РИА Новости. Эпицентром мощного взрыва в Донецке стал военный химический завод ДКЗХИ, сообщили сопредседатель Народного фронта Новороссии Константин Долгов и глава Киевского района Донецка Иван Приходько.

Депутат Рады: взрыв в Донецке вызвала стрельба силовиков из "Смерчей"

Около 22:50 на западе Донецка возникла мощная вспышка, после чего по городу прокатилась взрывная волна. Во многих районах города люди чувствовали вибрацию, взрывом выносило окна, люди видели зарево. Взрыв почувствовали даже в соседних городах. В пресс-службе украинского батальона "Азов" заявили, что взорвался крупный склад с боеприпасами.

"Эпицентр взрыва был в районе ДКЗХИ", — написал Долгов на своей странице в Facebook.

"Взрыв на ДКЗХИ. С утра будет полная информация", — сообщил в Facebook Приходько.

Донецкий казенный завод химических изделий занимается производством промышленных взрывчатых веществ, снаряжением артиллерийских боеприпасов и авиационных бомб взрывчатым веществом и утилизацией непригодных боеприпасов, сообщается на сайте материнской компании — госконцерна "Укроборонпром".

ДКЗХИ не в первый раз попадает под обстрел. В частности, в сентябре и ноябре в него попадали тактические ракеты "Точка-У", за обстрелами следовали мощные взрывы боеприпасов.

Лидер радикальной организации "Правый сектор" Дмитрий Ярош, участвующий в силовой операции в Донбассе, ранее сообщил, что причиной взрыва стала работа украинской артиллерии. Эту информацию подтвердил украинский депутат и бывший днепропетровский вице-губернатор Борис Филатов. Он уточнил, что стрельба велась из реактивных систем залпового огня "Смерч", при этом стрелявшие "не знают куда попали, потому что били по координатам".

Ситуация в Донбассе резко обострилась в январе, после того как украинские силовики, воспользовавшись перемирием и нарастив силы на юго-востоке страны, стали штурмовать позиции ополченцев, начав с массированной операции в аэропорту Донецка.  В Генштабе Украины заявили, что "украинская армия имеет достаточно сил и средств, чтобы нанести окончательный удар". При этом начальник Генштаба Виктор Муженко, несмотря на неоднократно звучавшие ранее обвинения в адрес Москвы, признал, что подразделений Российской армии на территории страны нет.

После резкого увеличения числа жертв конфликта среди мирного населения ополченцы заявили о том, что "отодвинут линию фронта", чтобы избежать обстрелов жилых кварталов.

Одной из наиболее горячих точек противостояния силовиков и ополченцев в Донбассе стало Дебальцево, в районе которого в окружение попала крупная группировка украинских военных.

Эпицентром мощного взрыва в Донецке стал военный химзавод | РИА Новости



"Обстановка на фронте к 9 февраля    Основной        9 февраля, 0:32

    Как уже говорилось http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2027363.html 3 февраля, наступление ВСН вступило в фазу насыщения и остановилось на большинстве участков. Наступательные действия в районе Дебальцево и Попасной тем не менее продолжились и путем значительных усилий, ВСН даже в этой фазе операции смогли добиться ряда тактических успехов, связанных с сжиманием дебальцевского выступа. К 9 числу, хунта по прежнему сохраняет контроль над трассой М-103, но ВСН уже смогли установить достаточно плотное огневое воздействие на ключевую транспортную артерию и контратаки с целью расширения горловины, особых успехов хунте не принесли. Более того, заняв Углегорск, ВСН продолжает действия с целью сужения горловины с обеих сторон от трассы, атакуя в районе Калиновки и Нижней Лозовой (сегодня даже появились сообщения, что Нижняя Лозовая взята, но пока стоит подождать видео и фото подтверждений). Если Нижняя Лозовая действительно взята, то по сути в руках хунты в горловине остается лишь Логвиново, так что угроза полного окружения дебальцевской группировки по прежнему весьма реальна. Зачастую поступают жалобы, что наступление идет медленно, с потерями и порой очень натужно. Но в районе Дебальцево мы по прежнему видим, что инерция наступления еще толкает наши войска вперед и противник под их натиском прогибается, хотя ожидаемого в середине января слома обороны хунты не произошло. Враг несет потери, оставляет населенные пункты, но в целом фронт пока удерживает.

    Взять Чернухино до сих пор не удалось, упорные бои (в том числе и в застройке) пока не приводят к решительным результатам. После потери Редкодуба, Чернухино по сути является главным узлом обороны северо-восточной части Дебальцевского выступа и при его потере, выступ значительно уменьшится в размерах и фронт может откатиться на линию Каменка - Ильинка - Дебальцево. Здесь бои тактического характера могут по прежнему дать серьезный оперативный результат.
    В районе Светлодарска и прилегающих населенных пунктов, хунта продолжает атаки на позиции ВСН, чтобы обезопасить горловину у Мироновского водохранилища. Троицкое по прежнему под хунтой. В районе Красного Пахаря хунта не оставляет попыток потеснить ВСН. Севернее выступа, атаки на Попасную пока что не привели к взятию города, как уже на днях сообщали с мест, оборона противника там довольно прочна.

    Что примечательно, подтянув резервы, хунта пытается перейти в наступление на ряде участков, пытаясь воспользоваться тем, что после почти месяца боев многие части ВСН устали и понесли потери. Довольно банальная попытка использовать количественное превосходство со стороны хунты, которая впрочем пока больших дивидендов ей тоже не принесла. Наступать у хунты получается гораздо хуже, чем обороняться. Но в рамках борьбы за инициативу это оправданное решение со стороны хунты, потому что при фиксации текущей линии фронта, трудности с коммуникациями Дебальцевской группировки будут вести к неизбежной катастрофе. Поэтому в последние два дня противник не только пытается вести локальные наступательные действия, но и значительно усилил обстрелы прифронтовых городов, применяя всю номенклатуру артиллерийских систем, проявляя так сказать активность.

    Активизировавшиеся обстрелы Донецка служат все же террористической цели, нежели военной. Мировое сообщество как обычно предпочитает отмахиваться от этого систематического военного преступления, а хунта продолжает паясничать, утверждая, что это сепаратисты утюжат свой город. Степень цинизма запредельная.
    Активизировалась хунта и в районе Марьинки, где наши ее в конце января уверенно потеснили, а сейчас хунта пытается аналогичным образом подвинуть ВСН. Здесь бои носят локальный характер. В районе аэропорта хунта по прежнему удерживает Авдеевку и большую часть Песок. В районе Горловки фронт наступательные действия сторон привели к динамическому равновесию на линии Майорск Шумы.
    Как и ранее, наиболее угрожающая ситуация сложилась в районе Докучаевска и Еленовки, где противник продолжает накапливать силы для удара.

    Северо-луганский фронт и линия фронта Гранитное - Мариуполь без значимых изменений. Стоит отметить попытки активности мариупольской группировки противника в районе Широкино. По всей видимости прощупывают намерения ВСН на мариупольском направлении. В районе Бахмутской трассы после взаимных атак и контратак, в активе у ВСН остались перепаханный 31-й блокпост и высота 175,9. Новотошковское так полностью занять не удалось. Для наступление на Крымское, ВСН тут необходима перегруппировка сил и пополнение подразделений первой линии.

    Попытки противника применять авиацию и беспилотники, обернулись ожидаемыми потерями. Наша авиация в лице одного единственного штурмовика Су-25 уже успела успешно отработать, ввиду чего противник резко озаботился укреплением противоздушной обороны. В целом от одного единственного штурмовика пользы даже без бомбежек более чем - противник вынужден расходовать весьма ограниченные силы для налаживания системы ПВО на огромном фронте.
    Так же стоит отметить, что после понесенных потерь и неудачных контратак, где противник уже ввел в дело часть резервов, продолжается массированная переброска войск к фронту - эшелоны с бронетехникой (в том числе и польской), САУ и БМП уверенно ползут на Донбасс. В основном это различное советское старье, но есть и немногочисленные новые образцы украинского производства. Так же продолжаются и поставки военной амуниции для ВСУ от "западных партнеров". Ну и участившиеся факты обнаружения иностранных образцов вооружений, говорят о том, что с той стороны" военторг" так же работает, хотя и не в полную силу.

    В целом, пока что обстановка на линии фронта умеренно-благоприятная. Хунта по прежнему не может разрешить серьезный оперативный кризис в районе Дебальцево. Несмотря на то, что наше наступление в целом выдохлось, наступательные попытки хунты пока что указывают на то, что и хунта сейчас испытывает не в лучшей форме. Как ни крути, а за месяц боев, если хунта и смогла где-то реализовать превосходство в численности, так это в обороне, так как наши войска по сути атаковали меньшими силами и что главное, смогли нанести хунте ряд болезненных тактических поражений, а так же создать реальную угрозу масштабной военной катастрофы.

    Разумеется, наступление на различных этапах сопровождалось различными косяками объективного и субъективного характера, но в целом его скорее можно занести в актив ВСН. Помимо занятых населенных пунктов и отбитых территорий, это наступление уже привело к определенным политическим изменениям и похоронило линию разграничения установленную в сентябре в Минске, что в числе прочего вынудило Европейский Союз согласиться, что старая линия разграничения уже не актуальна. Собственно такой поворот в дипломатической линии ЕС, стал возможен во многом благодаря подвигу простых солдат ВСН, которые в тяжелых условиях брали малоизвестные поселки и номерные высоты, меняя не только линию фронта, но и ситуацию вокруг Донбасса в целом.

    Стоит помнить, что хунта в целом отбилась (кроме Дебальцево) и будет в ближайшее время (если не последует дипломатическая оперативная пауза) пытаться атаковать, как с целью возвращения утраченных в январе позиций, так и в целях оказания помощи Дебальцевской группировке. Несмотря на то, что хунта в течении января израсходовала часть резервов, часть козырей хунта пока что придерживает и вполне возможно мы увидим еще одну попытку переломить ситуацию военным путем.
    Разумеется, достигнутые тактические успехи не отменяют поставленных задач по оттеснению войск хунты от ключевых городов Новороссии с целью прекращения их обстрела и выхода на границы ДНР и ЛНР с Украиной.
    В этом плане надо просто понимать, что борьба будет тяжелой и кровавой и январское наступление ВСН безотносительно конечных итогов борьбы за Дебальцево, будет лишь еще одним этапом этой затянувшейся войны. Поэтому хотел бы предостеречь как от чрезмерного пессимизма, так и от шапкозакидательства."

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2038155.html



"Новости от Ватника: бригада Кальмиус работает в Дебальцевском котле 2 "

----------


## Казанец

> Вот та цель, за которую будет вестись эта война


Вот между прочим, этого уже и не скрывает никто. Как черномазая обезьяна радовалась, что "российская экономика", де, "разорвана в клочья" и "удалось добиться международной изоляции России"? От радости аж подпрыгивала! А про Украину - ни слова. Побоку им Украина, до лампочки. Может, дойдёт это когда-нибудь до украинцев? Запад об них ноги вытирает уж скоро год как. 
Да, у нас с Украиной ссора. Сейчас. Ну так как поссорились, так и помиримся.

----------


## OKA

> Вот между прочим, этого уже и не скрывает никто. Как черномазая обезьяна радовалась, что "российская экономика", де, "разорвана в клочья" и "удалось добиться международной изоляции России"? От радости аж подпрыгивала! А про Украину - ни слова. Побоку им Украина, до лампочки. Может, дойдёт это когда-нибудь до украинцев? Запад об них ноги вытирает уж скоро год как. 
> Да, у нас с Украиной ссора. Сейчас. Ну так как поссорились, так и помиримся.




У Д.Пучкова (Гоблина) очень качественно ситуация обрисована (выше постил, рекомендую для ознакомления). И про то что Запад об них ноги не год, а не первый десяток лет вытирает и про ссору. Как говорилось на одном ресурсе :
 "шпроты , боржом и сало им не нать" .
И мне что-то сильно сомнительно , что примирение с бандеровцами возможно. На этом форуме полно нормальных людей не просто с украинскими фамилиями , но и корнями с тех мест, при этом живущих в разных странах. Которые , понятное дело не желают зла своей малой исторической родине. 
Но реальность такова : при данной хунте стране песец. Местечковые фюреры и гауляйтеры прилагают все к этому усилия. 
Ну примирение между народами- процесс длительный , как показал опыт мироустройства после 2м.в. вполне возможный. Дружба-фройндшафт ведь оказалась реальностью. Только не с укронацистами и бандеровцами, с сопричастными.

Cтепень озлобленности и непримиримости людей к стороне, которая их убивает демонстрирует вот такой пост : 

"Трошки розкуйовджили

Пусть скажут спасибо, что совсем не прибили нах"




"В Авдеевке местные жители напали на украинских журналистов "

http://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/3....html#comments

Журнализты искренне(?) недоумевают : за що?, онежэ хорошие цээуропэйци .

И всё же, м.б. проблемы укрореальности возможно пообсуждать в ветке про укромобилизацию , а в этой про республики Новороссии, хоть и бывшие некогда частью единоукраины? 
Посмотрим, что там кремлёвские с "партнёрами" опять надоговаривают.

----------


## Казанец

> Дружба-фройндшафт ведь оказалась реальностью


Вот это первое, что приходит на ум. Отвоевав с немцами такую войнищу, мы ведь никак не ассоциировали ГДРовских немцев с германским нацизмом, и вполне даже с ними дружили, а они дружили с нами. Много общаясь с ГДРовскими моделистами в 1980-е годы я обнаружил, что те из них, кто отслужил срочку в понгранвойсках на границе с ФРГ, очень этим гордятся. Точно так же, как наши погранцы, мои ровесники, отслужившие на границе с Китаем, очень этим гордились и пели под гитару песни про Даманский, хотя в силу возраста сами этих событий уже не застали.




> И всё же, м.б. проблемы укрореальности возможно пообсуждать в ветке про укромобилизацию


Согласен. Просто киевлянин *VPK_Verka* здесь ответил, а потом я ему, а потом *АРКАН*, ну и понеслась... Больше не будем.

----------


## OKA

"Бои за Логвиново        colonelcassad        9 февраля, 14:18

    Поступают сообщения, причем с обеих сторон, что сегодня группа мотопехоты ВСН попыталась закрыть крышку котла в районе Логвиново. Сейчас там идет бой.
    Населенный пункт вплотную примыкает к автодороге из Дебальцево в Артемовск. Ранее эксперты отмечали, что от контроля над Логвиново зависит создание дебальцевского котла — возможность окружения значительной группировки украинских войск в этом районе. По данным штаба самопровозглашенной Донецкой республики, ополченцы полностью перекрыли трассу, по которой силовики организовали снабжение Дебальцево боеприпасами и техникой.  
  Между тем, командир батальона «Донбасс» Семен Семенченко утверждает, что силовики предотвратили прорыв ополченцев, направленный на установление контроля над трассой Артемовск — Дебальцево. «В настоящий момент силами ВСУ и противодиверсионной группой батальона Донбасс принимаются меры по отлову пехоты и "отжатию" вражеской бронетехники», — отметил Семенченко.

Lenta.ru: Бывший СССР: Украина: Ополченцы объявили о взятии Логвиново - цинк

    Источники хунты так же подтверждают факт боев прямо у трассы в районе Логвиново.

    «В Дебальцево не пропустили. Идет бой. Ребята едут в Светлодарск», - сообщила в соцсети волонтер Натали Киркач.
    «Застрял с волонтерами где-то под Светлодарском, дальше пока не пускают, так как взорван какой-то мост, а в Дебальцево идет бой», - сообщил «Российскому Диалогу» очевидец Богдан Гидрович.
    «Не вздумайте выезжать из Дебальцево! В районе Логвиново на трассе бои! Можно попасть под раздачу. Утром был там, а на обратном пути ( час назад) - проскочили между воюющими сторонами. Лично видел танки в сотне метров...», - сообщил в соцсети волонтер Евгений Ткаченко.

    Главред "Цензора" Бутусов подтверждает, что крышка котла захлопнута.

    Передовые дозоры противника вышли на трассу М-103 в районе Логвиново. После захвата Углегорска противник сумел захватить стратегически важный поселок Калиновка, а оттуда до трассы рукой подать. Диверсионно-разведывательные группы противника уже не раз выходили на трассу, и пытались перерезать "дорогу жизни", так что это уже не первый случай. Но сегодня в Логвиново зашел передовой отряд противника, усиленный минимум одним танком. Если не будут немедленно предприняты меры по открытию трассы. и если не будет надежно заблокирована угроза со стороны Калиновки, последствия могут быть очень серьезными. Информация проверенная источниками "Цензор.Нет" в том районе.
    Это еще не кризис, фланговые обходы и рейды бывают на войне. Опасность настоящая возникнет, если противник не будет немедленно уничтожен, и если он сможет нарастить свои силы в самом опасном для нас месте. Российские войска выслали туда пока лишь небольшой передовой отряд. На Дебальцевской дуге нет сплошной линии фронта, и просачивание небольших групп противника в тыл наших войск вполне вероятно, и происходило не раз. Чтобы это просачивание не превратилось в прорыв, необходима контратака - подготовленная, с единым командованием, с взаимодействием с артиллерией и бронетехникой - не так неорганизованно, как это, увы, имело место в Углегорске. А так, как в Троицком, так как на высоте 307,9. Однако реагировать на ситуацию надо немедленно. Немедленно. В районе Углегорска-Калиновки российское командование сосредоточило не менее двух батальонно-тактических групп, и имеет возможности нарастить силы в районе Логвиново.
    Наши войска уже не раз успешно контратаковали противника в районе Дебальцево, но, к сожалению, не раз были примеры и пассивной нерешительности, и не гибкого управления. Сейчас надо действовать грамотно и быстро. Время есть и силы есть. Но надо спешить. Об обострении обстановки в этом районе я информировал конкретных должностных лиц в течение всех последних пяти суток. Довел информацию и сейчас.
    АПДЕЙТ: Решения принимаются. Дорога должна быть открыта в ближайшее время.

Бои под Дебальцево: Оперативная обстановка в районе Дебальцевской дуги на 9 февраля, - Бутусов - армия, Горловка, Бутусов Юрий, Дебальцево, Дебальцевская дуга, Бои под Дебальцево, Армия РФ в Украине (09.02.15 12:20) « Происшествия « Новости | Цензор. - цинк

    В общем, Семенченко опять фантазирует из прекрасного далека.



    Наши выкатились к Логвиново, судя по всему со стороны Калиновки, где после взятия Углегорска, оборона хунты отчетливо начала прогибаться. Для того, чтобы вы понимали прогресс наступления в районе Дебальцево, взгляните на карту Дебальцевского выступа до взятия Углегорска, что открыло нам новые возможности после неудачных попыток замкнуть кольцо окружения в районе Светлодарска. Что удивительно, как и в случае с Углегорском противник проморгал наши действия, причем вызывает недоумение, что этот критически важный для снабжение многотысячной группировки населенный пункт не был должным образом укреплен и его оказалось возможным занять групой мотопехоты с одним танком. Какой-то верх безалаберности. Если хунта потерпит неудачи в боях под Логвиново и Калиновкой, то уже в ближайшие пару дней стоит ожидать выдвижения механизированных резервов со стороны Артемовска для деблокады Дебальцевской группировки.

    В конечном итоге, если хунта не сможет удержать за собой Логвиново, то уже к завтрашнему дню можно будет говорить о полноценном котле. Если наших оттуда выбьют, то ВСН как и раньше будут вынуждены ограничится огневым контролем над трассой М-103, с последующими попытками занять этот еще недавно никому неизвестный населенный пункт. Активизиация боев в районе Логвиново очевидно приурочена к грядущей дипломатической встрече в Минске, где дебальцевский котел или отсутствие оного может послужить дополнительный аргументом. Бывший шведский министр иностранных дел Карл Бильдт открыто увязывает текущую попытку закрыть крышку котла с встречей в Минске.

    Нашим бойцам удачи и мужества, 9 февраля они максимально близко подошли к созданию полноценного дебальцевского котла.

    UPD: Чтобы вы лучше понимали, что такое Логвиново и с чем его едят.



    В Логвиново порядка 30-35 жилых построек, находящихся совсем рядом с трассой М-103 и опираясь на эти постройки можно достаточно эффективно поражать огнем танков и автоматического оружия любую технику на трассе. Плюс ко всему, в поселке есть балка, которую можно использовать для укрытия от артиллерийского огня противника, ибо село так или иначе в боях заровняют.

    UPD: На 14 часов дня в районе Логвиново шел бой. Де-факто крышка уже закрыта и проезд по трассе заблокирован, а действия хунты это уже фактически меры по деблокаде окруженной группировки.
    UPD: Так же сообщают, что наша пехота просачивается к центру Дебальцево.
    UPD: Источники хунты подтверждают потерю части сортировочной железнодорожной станции, откуда были сделаны фотографии с видом на церковь.





Подробнее с каментами у Б.Рожина : Colonel Cassad - Бои за Логвиново




"ДНР: в результате обстрела киевскими силовиками погибли три донецких железнодорожника  9 февраля, 17:49 UTC+3

По словам главы минтранса провозглашенной республики, военнослужащие Украины неоднократно видели сотрудников в соответствующей форме и были предупреждены о том, что это безоружные рабочие

МОСКВА, 9 февраля. /ТАСС/. Три ремонтника Донецкой железной дороги погибли и еще двое получили тяжелые ранение в результате минометного обстрела со стороны блокпоста украинских силовиков. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба министерства транспорта провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР).

"Оперативная ситуация такова, что на сегодняшний день перегон Ясиноватая - Скотоватая является единственной точкой, через которую можно осуществлять сообщение Украина - ДНР, - говорится в сообщении. - Поставки сырья осуществлялись через этот участок. За время боевых действий он разрушался более 20 раз и столько же раз восстанавливался. Сегодня в 11.30 было принято решение о проведении ремонтных мероприятий, в это же время к месту выдвинулась бригада рабочих в количестве 6 человек".

По словам главы ведомства Семена Кузьменко, военнослужащие Украины, находящиеся на установленном неподалеку блокпосту, неоднократно видели сотрудников в соответствующей форме и были предупреждены о том, что это безоружные рабочие. "Однако, после начала восстановительных работ и развертывания дрезины по мирным гражданам был открыт прицельный минометный огонь", - подчеркивают в пресс-службе.

Минтранс ДНР направит обращение миссии наблюдателей ОБСЕ с просьбой провести расследование для принятия соответствующих мер."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - ДНР: в результате обстрела киевскими силовиками погибли три донецких железнодорожника

----------


## Казанец

*ОКА*, уважаемый, это очень интересно и правильно, что вы и противнику, скажем так, высказаться даёте. Только когда вы противника цитируете, вы какую-то отсечку делайте, что ли. Или шрифтом, или строкой. А то я преамбулу пропустил и читаю в тексте: "последствия могут быть очень серьезными", "чтобы это просачивание не превратилось в прорыв", "не так неорганизованно, как это, увы, имело место в Углегорске"... У меня аж пот на лбу выступил, можно ведь подумать что это про наших. Делайте уж какую-нибудь отсечку типа: а вот что пишет противник (ну или как хотите его там называйте).

----------


## APKAH

На сайте СНБО Украины карта боевых действий меняется похоже раз в пол года... :Redface: 

А между делом сегодня на трассе Дебальцево-Артёмовск повился первый блок-пост ВСН! Крышка котла сегодня окончательно захлопнулась! По колоннам бронетехники ВСУ и позициям территориальных батальонов в районе Дебальцево работают звенья Су-25 - это хороший знак, знак отсутствия шансов покорить Донбасс. Чем быстрее война закончится, тем лучше будет для всех сторон конфликта  :Rolleyes: 

В освобождённом Чернухино местные жители рассказывают о импровизированных братских могилах украинских солдат. Экскаватором выкапывали ямы и сгружали тела с "Уралов":

«Они закопаны у нас в Чернухино под лесом: ваши же каратели ковшом выкапывают ямы, сбрасывая в наспех вырытые ковшом ямы и закапывают их как собак — ваших сыновей, мужей, отцов. А потом ходили по поселку и кричали: «Слава Украине, герои не умирают!»

----------


## OKA

> *ОКА* Только когда вы противника цитируете, вы какую-то отсечку делайте, что ли...


Эт не я , чесслово)) Подразумевалось, что это цитата поста из жыжы Б.Рожина. Там большой пост с врезками картинок и  каментами, подсократил  вот и мешанина...  "Подробнее с каментами у Б.Рожина : Colonel Cassad - Бои за Логвиново "

Типа с той стороны сильно нервничают по этому поводу. Думается что попытки деблокировать котёл, как и обстрелы гражданских в Донецке и окрестностях будут продолжаться и дальше.


"Эдуард Басурин: ВСУ использовали баллистическую ракету «Точка-У» 09.02.2015"

----------


## Казанец

Обзор карты за 9 февраля здесь, даже целых два:
Обзор карты боевых действий Новороссии 09.02.2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...MzTZqY3jGo#t=0

----------


## OKA

"На Мариупольском направлении украинские оккупанты продолжают стягивать резервы для проведения штурма позиций ополчения у Новоазовска. Ополчение принимает меры для недопущения захвата Новоазовска силами карателей. Попытка противника нанести отвлекающий внимание ополчения от Дебальцево удар приведет лишь к появлению нового котла для ВСУ на южном направлении."

http://news-front.info/2015/02/10/na...-dlya-shturma/



У укронаци порвутся пуканы, по поводу "монголокацапских орд")) Но всё-таки лишнего ребята про себя наговорили.




"Освободившие Логвиново ополченцы рассказывают о ходе спецоперации. Дебальцевский котел  News-Front"


http://news-front.info/

----------


## OKA

"Занятое утром 9 февраля село Логвиново в ходе вчерашних боев было удержано силами ВСН. Попытки отбить населенный пункт и восстановить снабжение окруженной группировки по трассе М-103 провалились и 9 февраля таким образом стало первым днем существования усеченной версии Дебальцевского котла. Бои в районе Логвиново приняли по утверждениям хунты "позиционный характер" с активным применением артиллерии. Неудача деблокирующих действий будет вести к дальнейшему уплотнению возникшей створки котла. По сути, дебальцевская группировка была рассечена на две части, в результате чего в окружение оказалось более 5 тыс. человек, из них порядка 1-1,5 тыс. тыловых служб не успевших эвакуироваться из котла. На данный момент наше командование подбрасывает подкрепления и предпринимает меры по купированию возможных наступательных действий противника с целью деблокады окруженной группировки.При ликвидации Дебальцевского котла, удержание позиций в районе Светлодарска для хунты будет весьма затратным, тем более что угроза окружения и второй части дебальцевской группировки к северу от Светлодарска так же не исключена. Главная проблема хунты, быстрое исчерпание ресурсов у окруженных - через несколько дней активных боевых действий начнутся серьезные проблемы с ГСМ и боеприпасами для тяжелого вооружения. Вчера уже противник отступил на 4 километра в районе Чернухино и дальнейшее схлопывание мешка неизбежно. Само Чернухино по сообщениям сторон так же перешло под контроль ВСН, В горловине у Светлодарска противник сейчас накапливает бронетехнику для более серьезной попытки пробить коридор к Дебальцево. В ближайшие 1-2 дня можно ожидать мощного удара в направлении Логвиново со стороны Светлодарска. Не исключена и попытка прорыва изнутри котла.

На Мариупольском фронте противник сегодня перешел в наступление на фронте от Широкино до Гранитного, заняв несколько населенных пунктов на нейтральной полосе (пока что демонстрируют только фотографию из Павлополя), а так же один из блокпостов ВСН. Мотивация тут весьма прозрачна - улучшить линию фронта перед Минском и хоть как-то облегчить положение сил хунты на фронте под Дебальцево (впрочем удары в районе Еленовки и Горловки были бы более логичны). Среди заявленных целей наступления - Широкино, Саханка и Октябрь.

Донецк и Горловка, а так же целый ряд прифронтовых городов подвергались массированному артиллерийскому обстрелу террористического характера."

Colonel Cassad - Дебальцевский котел. 10 февраля


Инфа укров :


"Полк «Азов» пошел в наступление. Поселок Широкино вблизи Мариуполя контролируется Украиной 10.02.2015

Утром полк «Азов» начал наступательную операцию в сторону Новоазовска.

Об этом сообщает пресс-служба полка на своей странице "Вконтакте".

По состоянию на 8:00 было занято село Широкино.

"Высокая интенсивность ведения огня. С обеих сторон применяется оружие различного калибра. Враг задействовал бронетехнику. Российская авиация трижды перелетала границу, однако удар по нашим силам не наносила", - говорится в сообщении.

Сейчас «Азов» разворачивает наступление на Саханку. 

В 9:00 пресс-служба "Азова" сообщила. что "взят первый блокпост в направлении Саханки. Противник отступает".

"Освобожден Павлополь. Начинается штурм Октября".

09.40 По данным пресс-службы "Азова", над Коминтерново развевается украинский флаг.

"По Широкино зачищаем второй блокпост. "Азов" разворачивает полномасштабное наступление. По всей линии фронта идут ожесточенные бои", - говорится в сообщении.

10.40 "До Новоазовска осталось около 20 километров," - сообщили 0629 "азовцы."  

Полк «Азов» пошел в наступление. Поселок Широкино вблизи Мариуполя контролируется Украиной (ФОТО+ДОПОЛНЕНО) - 0629.com.ua



"Киев: силовики разблокировали трассу между Дебальцево и Артемовском 12:02 10.02.2015

Минобороны Украины заявило, что ситуация вокруг Дебальцево находится под контролем Вооруженных сил Украины, дорога между Дебальцево и Артемовском разблокирована силами украинских военных.

КИЕВ, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Минобороны Украины заявило во вторник, что силовики разблокировали трассу между Дебальцево и Артемовском и стягивают военные резервы и технику в этом направлении.

Накануне замкомандующего штаба ополчения самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики Эдуард Басурин заявил, что ополченцам удалось замкнуть так называемый дебальцевский котел.

"Ситуация вокруг населенного пункта Дебальцево Донецкой области находится под контролем Вооруженных сил Украины. Сейчас происходит перегруппировка сил и средств для ведения дальнейших боевых действий. Направление дороги между Дебальцево и Артемовском разблокировано силами украинских военных. К месту ведения боевых действий подтягиваются военные резервы и техника", — говорится в сообщении Минобороны Украины. По данным ведомства, силовики отбили все атаки ополченцев, нанеся им "значительный" ущерб.

По информации МВД Украины, "ситуация в районе Дебальцево остается напряженной, продолжаются непрерывные атаки на позиции сил спецоперации". При этом силовики утверждают, что "артиллерия ВСУ наносит эффективные удары по боевикам и плотно накрывает огневые точки врага".



Дебальцево — город областного значения в Донецкой области и один из крупнейших железнодорожных узлов Украины, где сходятся железнодорожные пути из Харькова, Мариуполя, Ростова-на-Дону, Таганрога и Москвы. Сейчас из-за боевых действий парализована работа станции и остановлено грузовое железнодорожное сообщение между территорией ДНР и остальной Украиной. В конце июля прошлого года Дебальцево и соседние деревни взяли под контроль силовики, разместив здесь около 7-10 тысяч военнослужащих. ВСУ, предположительно, намеревались использовать Дебальцевский "язык", вдающийся в территорию ДНР и ЛНР, для наступления на ополченцев. Те, в свою очередь, намерены окружить там силовиков, чтобы обеспечить безопасность соседних населенных пунктов.

Ситуация в Донбассе резко обострилась в январе, после того как украинские силовики, воспользовавшись перемирием и нарастив силы на юго-востоке страны, стали штурмовать позиции ополченцев, начав с массированной операции в аэропорту Донецка.  В Генштабе Украины заявили, что "украинская армия имеет достаточно сил и средств, чтобы нанести окончательный удар". При этом начальник Генштаба Виктор Муженко, несмотря на неоднократно звучавшие ранее обвинения в адрес Москвы, признал, что подразделений Российской армии на территории страны нет.

После резкого увеличения числа жертв конфликта среди мирного населения ополченцы заявили о том, что "отодвинут линию фронта", чтобы избежать обстрелов жилых кварталов.

Одной из наиболее горячих точек противостояния силовиков и ополченцев в Донбассе стало Дебальцево, в районе которого в окружение попала крупная группировка украинских военных. 
Смотрите фотоленту Ситуация в районе "дебальцевского котла" | РИА Новости

Киев: силовики разблокировали трассу между Дебальцево и Артемовском | РИА Новости



"Сурков планирует принять участие в работе контактной группы по Украине 10.02.2015

Посол РФ в Белоруссии Александр Суриков заявил, что, по имеющейся информации, помощник президента РФ Владислав Сурков прилетит в Минск для участия в работе контактной группы по Украине.

МИНСК, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Помощник президента РФ Владислав Сурков планирует принять участие в работе контактной группы по урегулированию ситуации на Украине во вторник в Минске, сообщил журналистам посол РФ в Белоруссии Александр Суриков.

"Есть такая информация, думаю, что он (Сурков) прилетит", — сказал Суриков.

Дипломат уточнил, что планируется участие Суркова в работе контактной группы. "Эта встреча — основная для того, чтобы состоялась завтрашняя (встреча "нормандской группы")", — сказал Суриков."

Сурков планирует принять участие в работе контактной группы по Украине | РИА Новости

----------


## Казанец

Самый свежий обзор, какой нашёл. Про Краматорск есть.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7v51coTzX8

----------


## OKA

Инфо корпус :

"Артиллерия ВСУ обстреляла центр Донецка, не менее 4-х погибших 11.02.2015 "

----------


## OKA

"LifeNews выяснил, как работают снайперы в Донбассе

Самая заметная акция киевских стрелков — покушение на премьер-министра ДНР Александра Захарченко.

Киев использует снайперов в Донбассе. Этот факт признали даже сами украинские военные в социальных сетях. В дополнение к диверсионным группам, в городах ДНР и ЛНР появились украинские бойцы с высокоточным оружием. Самая заметная акция киевских стрелков — покушение на премьер-министра Донецкой Народной Республики Александра Захарченко. Корреспонденты LifeNews рассказывают о тактике и некоторых приемах снайперов.

30 января в Углегорске во время интервью Александра Захарченко на него совершил покушение снайпер. Стрелок промахнулся и убил охранника главы ДНР. Задание было провалено.

Ошибка для снайпера может стоить жизни, поэтому перед каждым заданием стрелок тщательно готовится. Сначала составляется подробная карта местности: «охотник» должен знать заранее возможные пути отхода, как правило, их бывает несколько.

Обычно снайпер работает в паре с наблюдателем, именно он отслеживает общую ситуацию около цели и координирует действия стрелка. Позиция выбирается так, чтобы цель можно было «достать» выстрелом, расстояние, как правило, не превышает четырехсот метров, и снайпер располагается на возвышении.

Один из важнейших аспектов работы снайпера — маскировка. Стрелок должен быть невидим. Кроме его одежды, незаметным делают бойницу. Иногда ее прикрывают занавеской из клочка материи под цвет местности, сразу после выстрела ткань падает от движения воздуха и закрывает отверстие, откуда ведется огонь.

Выявить цель — одна из самых сложных задач снайпера. Если это командир, то стрелок определяет его по жестам, приказным взмахам руки и поведению. Как правило, его плотно окружают охранники. Так, лидер ДНР Александр Захарченко — для снайпера цель вполне реальная. Он постоянно на передовой и принимает участие в боевых операциях, чего не скажешь о руководителях украинской армии, которые отсиживаются в тылу. Чтобы выследить свою жертву, снайпер может провести в засаде несколько часов или даже суток.

Перед тем как открыть огонь, стрелок готовит дыхание — несколько глубоких вдохов и выдохов, а затем задержка на 10-15 секунд. В этот момент, когда пульс замедлен, а мышцы расслаблены, производится выстрел. Снайпер учитывает скорость движения пули, расстояние, погодные условия и даже направление ветра.

Известно, что в Донбассе против украинских снайперов работают стрелки ополчения. И здесь вступают в силу дополнительные правила ведения боевых действий. Охотятся на снайпера обычно группа из трех-четырех человек. Чтобы ввести противника в заблуждение, используются ложные позиции. Главная задача — спровоцировать огонь по ним и засечь стрелка. Другой прием — это использование манекена. Один снайпер делает несколько выстрелов по вражеским позициям, обнаруживает себя и затем показывает чучело, позволяя противнику выстрелить в него. Второй снайпер находится в это время на тщательно замаскированной лежке, засекает вспышки и уничтожает врага."

http://lifenews.ru/news/149681



"Ополченцы отбили атаку батальона «Азов» на поселок Заиченко

Один из солдат армии ДНР погиб под огнем вражеских минометов.

Минувшие сутки стали самыми напряженными за последние несколько месяцев на Мариупольском направлении. Батальон «Азов» предпринял попытки уничтожить первые оборонительные линии ополчения на нескольких участках фронта, на протяжении нескольких часов обстреливая их из артиллерии и минометов. Однако бойцы армии ДНР не только устояли, но и сбили наступательный порыв противника.

По словам ополченца с позывным Вал, поселок Заиченко украинские военные —начали обстреливать в 10 часов утра.

— Насыпали противопехотные мины. Двоих наших ранило, одного убило. Мы в ответ открыли огонь из всего, что у нас было, — рассказал он корреспонденту LifeNews.

Всего за несколько минут до взрыва погибший и его товарищи получили увольнительные и даже успели сдать оружие. Они планировали навестить свои семьи. Но вышло иначе.

Минометный огонь вынудил жителей поселка Заиченко спуститься в подвалы. Именно это и спасло семью Прокоповых — один из снарядов угодил в крышу их дома и пробил ее насквозь. Что делать дальше — ремонтировать дом или уезжать из поселка, люди не знают.

После артобстрела бойцы «Азова» пошли в наступление и приблизились к позициям ополченцев на расстояние выстрела.

— Стреляли, скорее всего, не из отечественного оружия, потому что работали снайперские винтовки большого калибра, — отметил Вал. По его словам, у украинской армии нет на вооружении своего высокоточного оружия, позволяющего стрелять с расстояния два километра.

Впрочем, даже новое оружие не помогло батальону «Азов» — спустя два часа силовики отступили."

Ополченцы отбили атаку батальона «Азов» на поселок Заиченко - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

Весьма познавательно .

"Стрелков: «Украина — одноразовый инструмент. Ее хозяину все равно, где будет фронт — на Донбассе, в Крыму или под Львовом» 11.02.2015 - 11:53

Русская весна




Экс-министр обороны ДНР Игорь Стрелков ответил на вопросы журналистов и дал свои прогнозы о войне на Донбассе.

«Войну будут вести до последнего украинца. Договариваться бессмысленно».

«Против нас воюет уже другая армия, которая постоянно учится. Это настоящая война, с корпусами, танковыми сражениями, заградотрядами и карателями. Не надо иллюзий, при том соотношении сил, которое мы имеем, до победы еще далеко», — заявил Игорь Стрелков. "

Стрелков: «Украина — одноразовый инструмент. Ее хозяину все равно, где будет фронт — на Донбассе, в Крыму или под Львовом» (ВИДЕО) | Русская весна

----------


## OKA

"Минометчики ополченцев подбираются к позициям ВСУ в Дебальцево

Опубликовано: 11 февр. 2015 г.




Корреспонденты LifeNews побывали на передовой вместе с секретным артиллерийским отрядом ополченцев."

----------


## OKA

Дебальцевские котлеты...




"..как фашистов ни души, приедут новые из штатов..."

http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051614891#32

----------


## Казанец

Работоспособный вчерашний (за 11 февраля) обзор здесь, еле нашёл:
Обзор карты боевых действий 11.02.2015 видео скачать / Крым. Донбасс. Новороссия. Украина. / Новости и политика | krasview.ru | Красвью

----------


## OKA

"Полезные телефоны для жителей ДНР : 



"February 12th, 2015  01:32 pm

В общем и целом,

единственный неприятный момент по результатам переговоров   -   освобождение Савченко.  Считайте, что это единственная уступка, на которую пошла Россия,  -  утешительный приз Пете перед тем, как его порвут на сувениры.  Согласитесь, депортация на Родину одной косоглазой садистской мрази это приемлемая цена.

По остальным вопросам   -   либо явный прогресс, либо ничего   (что в нынешних условиях гораздо лучше, чем фиксация невыгодных для нас договоренностей).   В общем, российская дипломатия неожиданно продемонстрировала высший пилотаж.  При этом, разумеется, нужно понимать, что ни один пункт документа никем выполняться не будет, ибо это невозможно по определению.  Война будет продолжаться, а по восстановлению инфраструктуры Донбасса вопрос с мертвой точки также  не сдвинулся,   -   документ дает право ДНР и ЛНР требовать у Украины компенсации ущерба, но кричать в колодец, разумеется, в этом случае было бы гораздо результативнее.

Кстати, по котлу   -    ВСН имеет полное формальное и моральное право делать с котлом всё, что угодно, ибо Порошенко заявил, что никакого котла нет.  Разумеется, всех выпустят, но над Петей гогочет весь мир. "

Склерозник - В общем и целом,





Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 12.02.2015 » новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня, АТО (антинародная террористическая операция) - Голос Севастополя




http://news.kremlin.ru/news/47664

"Комплекс мер по выполнению Минских соглашений   12 февраля 2015 года "
Полностью здесь : Президент России




" Говорят, в доказательство вторжения РФ Порошенко привез в Минск целый танк. Но в коридоре его по привычке отжал Захарченко."

https://twitter.com/sashakots/status/565822677139869696

----------


## OKA

"ВСУ обстреляли Луганск из «смерчей»




Жители столицы ЛНР в момент удара следили за новостями про переговоры лидеров «нормандской четверки» в Минске.

Украинские силовики с 11 вечера и до самого утра наносили по Луганску удары из реактивных систем залпового огня. В результате обстрела более полусотни жилых домов получили повреждения. К счастью, никто из мирных граждан не погиб.

Луганчане с горечью отмечают, что в момент обстрела они смотрели по телевизору новости про переговоры лидеров «нормандской четверки» в Минске и надеялись на улучшение ситуации в Донбассе.

— Со всех сторон начали раздаваться взрывы. Было очень страшно. Я схватила ребенка и быстрее побежала в подвал к соседям, так как у нас дома негде спрятаться, — рассказывает жительница Луганска Лариса.

Как сообщает корреспондент LifeNews, одна из улиц города буквально испещрена воронками от взорвавшихся снарядов. Так, в один из дворов жилого дома попали восемь боеприпасов, еще несколько кассетных снарядов пробили крышу. Известно, что всего более полусотни жилых домов получило повреждения. В результате обстрела десятки собак, находившихся на привязи на улице, погибли.

Стоит отметить, что в то время, когда в Минске проходили переговоры лидеров «нормандской четверки» по урегулированию ситуации на Украине, ВСУ несколько раз нанесли удар по Донецку и прилегающим к нему городам. За прошедшие сутки погибли девять мирных жителей, более 25 ранены."

ВСУ обстреляли Луганск из «смерчей» - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 12 февр. 2015 г.  источник: http://lifenews.ru/news/149780





Украинская армия продолжала обстреливать Углегорск и прилегающие территории из артиллерии в течение всего периода переговоров в Минске по согласованию мирного плана по Донбассу, однако не шли в массированную атаку. После оглашения около полудня 12 февраля основного пункта о прекращении огня до 15 числа, силовики ужесточили натиск под Дебальцевом, пытаясь прорвать кольцо окружения."



"МОСКВА, 12 февраля. /ТАСС/. Очередная колонна с гуманитарной помощью, которая, как ожидается, прибудет в Донбасс 15 февраля, доставит более 1,8 тыс. тонн продуктов и медикаментов. Об этом заявил журналистам после заседания в Совете федерации комитета общественной поддержки юго-востоку Украины заместитель главы МЧС России Владимир Степанов.

"Это будет более 1,8 тыс. тонн груза и более 170 машин. Мы повезем предметы первой необходимости: медикаменты, продукты питания, строительные материалы и то, что необходимо для восстановления тех объектов, которые пострадали в последние дни", - сказал заместитель главы МЧС.

Доставка российской гуманитарной помощи на восток Украины. Хронология

Погранслужба Украины и ОБСЕ досматривали все грузы из РФ

По его словам, представители Госпогранслужбы Украины и ОБСЕ досматривают содержимое грузовиков. "Мы открываем каждый тент, каждую кабину, чтобы они могли убедиться, что мы везем именно то, о чем заявляем. Они переписывают каждую машину и проверяют их на обратном пути. Так будет и на этот раз", - подчеркнул Степанов.

Начиная с середины августа 2014 года автомобильными колоннами МЧС России для жителей Донбасса было доставлено более 18 тыс. тонн гуманитарной помощи.

Как сообщалось ранее, в последний раз гуманитарная помощь была доставлена на Украину в воскресенье, 8 февраля, 70 машин доставили в Луганск свыше 700 тонн гуманитарных грузов."

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/1762686

----------


## Казанец

Сегодняшний обзор:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...Zka8uePHUE#t=0

----------


## OKA

"МЧС ДНР: трое детей погибли при обстреле Горловки  13 февраля, 9:38 UTC+3

Всего за прошедшие сутки в результате обстрелов городов ДНР ранения получили около 30 человек

МОСКВА, 13 февраля. /ТАСС/. Трое детей стали жертвами артиллерийского обстрела Центрально-Городского района Горловки. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе МЧС провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР).

"В результате попадания взрывоопасного предмета в кровлю частного одноэтажного жилого дома произошло обрушение стены и кровли в ванной комнате, - говорится в сообщении. - Спасателями возле ванной обнаружены тела трех детей: мальчик 2013 года рождения, 2 девочки - 2001 и 2008 года рождения".

Всего за прошедшие сутки в результате обстрелов городов ДНР ранения получили около 30 человек. Наиболее интенсивно огонь велся по Куйбышевскому и Киевскому районам Донецка.

Кроме того, накануне взрывотехниками в городе Макеевка обнаружен и обезврежен кассетный элемент реактивной системы залпового огня "Ураган". Использование данного типа оружия подпадает под запрет международных конвенций о ведении войны."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - МЧС ДНР: при обстреле Горловки погибли трое детей




"Песков: Путин приложил изрядно усилий, чтобы убедить ополченцев подписать документ  13 февраля, 2:53 UTC+3

Пресс-секретарь президента отметил, что российская сторона была "сторонницей того, чтобы огонь был прекращен сразу"

МОСКВА, 13 февраля. /ТАСС/. Владимир Путин в Минске "приложил изрядно усилий, чтобы убедить ополченцев подписать документ", сказал пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков газете "Коммерсант".

По его словам, представители провозглашенных ДНР и ЛНР "активно высказывали свои требования, к которым приходилось прислушиваться".

Песков отметил, что российская сторона была "сторонницей того, чтобы огонь был прекращен сразу". Но в "Комплексе мер по выполнению минских соглашений" время окончания военных действий - ночь с субботы на воскресенье, 15 февраля.

Это, как пояснил пресс-секретарь президента РФ, было "пожеланием ополченцев", поскольку "эффективно добиться единовременного прекращения огня" затруднительно.

12 февраля участники переговоров Контактной группы в Минске подписали ранее согласованный с главами стран - участниц "нормандской четверки" документ, предусматривающий прекращение огня в Донбассе с 15 февраля. Отвод тяжелых вооружений, согласно договоренностям, должен начаться не позднее 16 февраля.

Переговоры "нормандской четверки" в составе президентов РФ, Украины и Франции, а также канцлера ФРГ, продолжались в Минске в разных форматах (в узком составе и с участием членов делегаций) с вечера 11 февраля в общей сложности около 16 часов."

ТАСС: Политика - Песков: Путин приложил изрядно усилий, чтобы убедить ополченцев подписать документ



Ну т.е. "прекратить огонь сразу"= обтрелы Донецка, Луганска и других населённых пунктов продолжаются, а хунта успешно выводит войска из котла. Миротворно, чО. Санкции отменять никто не собирался- так, пряником поманили, как всегда 
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Меркель заявила об отсутствии оснований для отмены санкций против России . 
"Провокации возможны на эти провокации не поддаваться.."   ТАСС: Политика - Итоги переговоров "нормандской четверки". Реакция российских политиков - бред какой-то. С жуликами и бандитами договариваться анриал. Кинут, как им по статусу положено. 
Попытки "разменять" Крым на Донбасс в рамках "едноукрии" были бессмыслены ещё прошлым летом- много об этом писали за прошедший год. Сценарий однозначный- сначала геноцидят Донбасс, потом наезжают на Крым при поддержки американцев и сателлитов. Чего стоит мнение европолитиков- видно по Меркель, шагу не ступит без приказа  фашингтонских деятелей.В общем , как всегда, ожидаются cлёзы, кровь и предательство. Если не добить хунту и не появится договороспособная и вменяемая власть в Киеве. В ближайшее время не появится- штатам и ЕС нет резона.

Кстати, вопрос к знатокам : в Крым интернет идёт через перешеек или кабеля из России уже проложили? По идее в Севастополь связь через укрию не должна идти...

----------


## OKA

"Армия ЛНР закрепилась на окраине Дебальцева

В населенном пункте — плацдарме украинских войск в Донбассе — идут уличные бои.

Ополченцы ЛНР вечером, 13 февраля, вошли в город Дебальцево. Четвертая механизированная бригада и бригада «Призрак» с боем и большими потерями с обеих сторон прорвались сквозь Дебальцеский котел. Как сообщает корреспондент LifeNews, в городе идут уличные бои.

— Наши подразделения зашли на окраины Дебальцева, укрепились там и ведут бои, занимая новые улицы, — рассказал ополченец Александр.

Ополченцы не готовы пойти на перемирие, пока Дебальцево не будет освобождено от силовиков. К ним поступает информация, что ВСУ и бойцы нацгвардии, запертые в котле, творят мародерства и издеваются над местными жителями.

— Реальная ситуация не такая, как ее расписывают в СМИ, здесь все сложнее и более закручено, — говорит один из бойцов ополчения. — Перемирие может будет для кого-то существовать, но в любом случае будут какие-то локальные стычки и перестрелки.

По словам корреспондента LifeNews, не многие представители ополчения верят в то, что Украина в этот раз выполнит Минские договорённости.

Режим прекращения огня, согласно Минскому плану, вступает в силу с 00 часов по Киевскому времени 15 февраля. За это время, как утверждают военные эксперты, обеим сторонам необходимо закрепиться на своих позициях. Для силовиков основная задача — пробить коридор внутрь Дебальцевского котла, а для ополчения — удержаться в населенных пунктах. Сейчас ополченцы отбивают ожесточенные атаки бронетехники и пехоты ВСУ.

Как сообщал LifeNews, утром 13 февраля, после неоднократно проваленных накануне попыток отбить Логвиново и прорвать кольцо окружения, ВСУ начали массированный обстрел села из всех имеющихся видов артиллерии, в том числе РСЗО «град» и «ураган», с целью дальнейшего штурма. Колонны пехоты и бронетехники ВСУ, которые двигались в направлении Логвинова со стороны Светлодарска, а также из Дебальцева по трассе Артемовск — Дебальцево, были разбиты танками ополчения.

Артиллерия ДНР и ЛНР с ключевых высот вокруг Дебальцева подавляет огневые точки противника, чтобы не дать украинской артиллерии поддержать участившиеся попытки силовиков прорвать кольцо.

Любопытно, что официальный Киев продолжает упорствовать и заявлять, что Дебальцевского котла не существует. Как заявил представитель ДНР Денис Пушилин, Петра Порошенко неверно информируют, докладывая ему, что на фронте все хорошо. В частности, министр обороны Украины Степан Полторак публично заявил, что окружение группировки ВСУ под Дебальцевом — выдумка. 12 февраля военные бросили все силы на то, чтобы прорвать кольцо сил ДНР и ЛНР. Эти попытки провалились."

Армия ЛНР закрепилась на окраине Дебальцева - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"«Восток»: Украина будет единой  Пятница, 13 Февраль 2015      antifa  «Восток»: Украина будет единой

В донецком батальоне «Восток» заговорили о том, что независимость ДНР и ЛНР крайне преждевременна, а Украина будет единой, хоть и на федеративной основе.

Об этом в интервью ИА Regnum заявил представитель пресс-службы батальона с позывным «Кот».
«Предполагаю, что Украина будет единой, но на федеративной основе. В рамках этого государства сохранятся Донецкая и Луганская области. Эти области будут иметь очень высокий уровень автономии. Создание независимых ДНР и ЛНР крайне преждевременно. Они будут иметь право формировать свои подразделения полиции. Сегодня Вооруженные силы ДНР и ЛНР, по сути, и есть полицейские образования. Сегодня Вооруженные силы ДНР имеют единое командование и единое управление. Есть проблема по обучению солдат и налаживанию взаимодействия разных родов войск. Эти проблемы успешно преодолеваются. Сегодня ВС ДНР более похожи на регулярную армию, чем летом 2014 года», — отметил Кот.
Одновременно он добавил, что очередное перемирие, назначенное Минском-2 на 15 февраля, состоится. Однако будет сорвано, и сорвано Украиной, поскольку эта сторона не заинтересована в его соблюдении.
«15 февраля перемирие, конечно же, начнётся. Но есть обеспокоенность в способности ВСУ придерживаться перемирия, поскольку украинские войска не имеют эффективного управления, по сути, они неуправляемые. Существуют территориальные батальоны, которые фактически являются вооруженными бандами. Поэтому будут попытки срыва перемирия. Трудно спрогнозировать, когда перемирие сорвётся в ожесточенное противостояние. Мир невыгоден Украине», - отметили в «Востоке».

Напомним, «Восток» возглавляет Александр Ходаковский — глава Службы безопасности ДНР, руководитель «Патриотических сил Донбасса» и бывший командир спецподразделения «Альфа» Управления СБУ Донецкой области.

«Восток»: Украина будет единой - АНТИФАШИСТ




"Зона вещания цифрового телевидения ДНР охватила регион от Волновахи до Краматорска  12 февраль 2015 18:41 | 7657 | Автор: Admin |

Цифровое телевидение ДНР, впервые вышедшее в эфир 22 декабря 2014 года, распространило сигнал от Краматорска до Волновахи. Об этом заявил сегодня на пресс-конференции в Доме Правительства заместитель министра связи ДНР Александр Рыжков.

«Мы можем вещать в радиусе, примерно, 110 километров. То есть любой человек, имеющий современный телевизор, допустим плазменную панель, может получать пакет российских программ плюс 4 наших республиканских, — отметил Рыжков. — Есть удаленные города и села, где люди об этом не знают. Им достаточно всего лишь развернуть антенну в нашу сторону и запустить сканирование».

По данным Минсвязи, в список доступных программ входят 20 российских и 4 телеканала ДНР. Среди них: Первый республиканский, «Оплот», «Новороссия», «Юнион», Первый канал, «Россия-1», «Россия-2», «Культура», «Россия-24», НТВ, 5 канал, ТВ-Центр, ОРТ (Общественное телевидение России), «Рен-ТВ», СТС, ТНТ, «Домашний», «Спас», ТВ3, «Звезда», «Мир», детский канал «Карусель», Спорт-плюс и Муз-ТВ.

«Кроме того, доступны для приема три радиостанции: «Радио Россия», «Маяк» и «Вести ФМ». Стоит отметить, что такого открытого пакета нет нигде. В нашей стране это сделано впервые. Все каналы не зашифрованы. Мы не занимаемся коммерцией, мы открыли информацию для жителей Республики», — подчеркнул Рыжков.

Если в телевизоре нет встроенного модуля T2, обеспечивающего прием цифрового сигнала, его можно приобрести на любом радиорынке или в магазине электроники. Стоит такой прибор не дороже 20 долларов (около 500 грн). Сама услуга, как отмечают в Минсвязи ДНР, бесплатная. «При наличии мощной остронаправленной антенны, смотреть донецкое и российское телевидение могут даже жители Славянска», — отметил в свою очередь начальник отдела по регулированию и контролю за использованием радиочастотного ресурса ДНР Владимир Брит.

Напомним, что идея создать собственное цифровое телевидение в Донбассе появилась в конце апреля 2014 года, когда на Украине начали подавлять СМИ, редакционная политика которых не устраивала пришедшую в ходе госпереворота власть. Принципиальное решение о необходимости запустить свое вещание появилось после того, как СМИ Украины открыто подтасовывали факты при освещении событий 2 мая в Одессе. Тогда активисты «Правого сектора» и так называемой «самообороны Майдана» сожгли Дом профсоюзов, где укрылись сторонники федерализации страны. Погибли 48 человек, свыше 200 пострадали. В ответ на это власти Республики сначала заменили украинские телеканалы на российские, а потом, спустя полгода, и вовсе запустили собственный прогрессивный стандарт вещания DVB-T2.

«Безусловно, нам помогали всем миром. Очень много было неравнодушных людей в ДНР, у которых было оборудование. Приезжали специалисты из России и Украины, которые нас консультировали. Организация вещания T2 осуществлялась практически без привлечения бюджетных средств. Затраты также были минимальными», — сообщил Брит."

http://dnr-news.com/dnr/14475-zona-v...amatorska.html

----------


## APKAH

> "Армия ЛНР закрепилась на окраине Дебальцева


Да уже вторую неделю всё закрепляются, да закрепляются...




> "«Восток»: Украина будет единой. В донецком батальоне «Восток» заговорили о том, что независимость ДНР и ЛНР крайне преждевременна, а Украина будет единой, хоть и на федеративной основе.
> Напомним, «Восток» возглавляет Александр Ходаковский — глава Службы безопасности ДНР, руководитель «Патриотических сил Донбасса» и бывший командир спецподразделения «Альфа» Управления СБУ Донецкой области.


Ока, вы сами то в это верите? Никогда уже не быть Украине единой, в прежних границах.

Преположения какого-то человека из бывшего "Востока", формирования с потрёпанной репутацией банды ничего не значит. Их командира Ходаковского вообще непонятно почему в МО ДНР ещё держат, непонятно кому на раннем этапе строительства ДНР подчинявшегося (точнее с этим как раз понятно - ещё до кризиса являлся человеком Ахметова), участника крупных поражений и громких заявляний вроде этого.

После прихода Стрелкова в Донецк 5-го июля, после осознания беспредела творившегося в Донецке, скандала о крышевании, поборах, рэкете, разграблении автосалонов, "Восток" тихо эвакуировался в Макеевку, где вместе с командиром Ходаковским забаррикадировался на одном из предприятий "Макеевка-уголь". Половина контингента "Востока" тогда перешла в Славянские бригады Стрелкова, сам же Ходаковский, за всё время нахождения Стрелкова в ДНР постоянно прятался от него, так ни разу не посетив ставку МО ДНР...И только благодаря безвыходной ситуации и устранении проблем внутри ополчения, Ходаковский был возвращён в строй и позже вошёл в Совет Безопасности ДНР. А с поста начальника службы безопасности ДНР уволен ещё 16.07.2014!

И почему в статье указывается батальон? Ещё летом "Восток" дорос до бригады, а в конце 2014 г. вошёл в состав МО ДНР отдельной номерной еденицей. Так что вся эта заказная статья скорее попытка дать ложное представление о происходящем в ДНР.

----------


## OKA

> Да уже вторую неделю всё закрепляются, да закрепляются...
> Ока, вы сами то в это верите? Никогда уже не быть Украине единой, в прежних границах.
> 
> Преположения какого-то человека из бывшего "Востока", формирования с потрёпанной репутацией банды ничего не значит. Их командира Ходаковского вообще непонятно почему в МО ДНР ещё держат, непонятно кому на раннем этапе строительства ДНР подчинявшегося (точнее с этим как раз понятно - ещё до кризиса являлся человеком Ахметова), участника крупных поражений и громких заявляний вроде этого...
> И почему в статье указывается батальон? Ещё летом "Восток" дорос до бригады, а в конце 2014 г. вошёл в состав МО ДНР отдельной номерной еденицей. Так что вся эта заказная статья скорее попытка дать ложное представление о происходящем в ДНР.



Ну, как принято говорить - с вопросами веры в соотв. церкви. Думается , что "не всё так однозначно". В случае получения США каких либо выгод от "перемирия", все рычаги будут задействованы- от евросателлитов(Меркель, Оланд и т.п.) , до местного СБУ. 
Ведь где-то была инфа, что после смещения и бегства Януковича на Донбассе был готов свой сценарий "федерализации"- без Стрелкова , Губарева и самостоятельного ополчения. 
Как раз с опорой на местное СБУ с известными персонажами во главе.
Про бригаду-батальон  где-то проскакивало, что типа поразделились. Не отслеживал именно этот момент, грешен.
"Так шта, дорогие рассияние..."  И не очень россияне, нам простым форумчанам, о подводных течениях  будет известно позднее (возможно через годы). 

То , что на перемирие рассчитывать особо не приходится- писал в посту Вести Новороссии



> ..Думается что попытки деблокировать котёл, как и обстрелы гражданских в Донецке и окрестностях будут продолжаться и дальше..


То ,что укрия в прежнем виде не существует и уже не будет существовать , ясное дело, сами прыгуны-скакальцы к этому и стремились-полная нацификация произошла, там теперь проамериканская хунта . С ахренительными "патриотами" засланными  из-за бугра. Поменяли облик страны до неузнаваемости.
 Ну а западные СМИ(в т.ч. укросми), на то и пайки свои жрут, чтоб показывать то, что надо заказчику. Псачут про честную нэньку и 9000 тыщ русских войск.





От Б.Рожина :

"Огонь под Дебальцево прекращен не будет        colonelcassad        14 февраля, 16:26


    Глава самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики Александр Захарченко заявил, что с 15 февраля ополченцы не будут вести огонь нигде, кроме внутренних районов ДНР, передает РИА «Новости».

    По словам Захарченко, попытки украинских военных вырваться из так называемого дебальцевского котла будут пресекаться.
    «Мы прекращаем огонь, кроме внутренних районов ДНР. Любая попытка их вырваться из котла будет нами пресекаться. Я уже отдал такой приказ», — сообщил лидер ДНР.
    Он добавил, что «за Дебальцево ни одного слова в соглашениях нет». «Это значит, что Украина просто предала 5 тыс. человек в этом котле», — сказал Захарченко.

Захарченко: ДНР не будет прекращать огонь во внутренних районах республики - Газета.Ru | Новости - цинк (при этом Захарченко подтвердил, что 0 часов 15 февраля везде кроме внутренних районов ДНР огонь будет прекращен).


    Так же Захарченко де-факто ответил на заявления хунты и США о необходимости скорейшей передачи границе пограничникам хунты.

    Глава ДНР Александр Захарченко заявил в субботу о планах создания в самопровозглашенной республике пограничной службы.
    "Сегодня будет приказ о создании пограничной службы. Ни один украинский пограничник на нашу территорию не войдет", — заявил в Донецке Захарченко.

Захарченко: ни один украинский пограничник на территорию ДНР не войдет | РИА Новости - цинк

    Так же Захарченко заявил, что выборы в ДНР пройдут по местным законам, без украинских партий причастных к войне (считай без 90% украинских партий).

    Глава самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики Александр Захарченко пообещал провести выборы в ДНР по местным законам.

    «Будет принят закон о местных выборах. Они пройдут по нашим законам. Ни одна партия, которая участвует в войне (против ДНР) в этих выборах участвовать не будет», — заявил Захарченко.
    Отмечается, что согласно минским договоренностям, вопрос выборов будет отдельно оговариваться Киевом и властями самопровозглашенных республик.

Захарченко пообещал провести выборы в ДНР по местным законам - Газета.Ru | Новости - цинк

    Одновременно с этих хунта объявила о подготовке к вводу военного положения, если через 10 часов не будет прекращен огонь.

    Президент Украины Петр Порошенко заявляет, что если в Украине не будет установлен мир, то по всей стране будет введено военное положение.

    "Еще до Минска на заседании Кабинета министров Украины, я предупредил, что нам нужно будет в случае, если мира не будет принимать очень тяжелое, но необходимое решение о введении военного положения. Еще раз подчеркиваю: в этом случае военное положение будет введено не только в Донецке и Луганске, но и по всей стране", - сказал он в ходе передачи техники украинским пограничникам в субботу в Киеве.
    Президент проинформировал, что, проанализировав внимательно законодательство о военном положении, в случае, если не будет мира, немедленно внесет в Верховную Раду изменения в это законодательство, которые позволят еще сильнее и эффективнее мобилизоваться и объединиться для обороны государства.
    "В первую очередь, полагаясь на самих себя, будем координировать наши действия с нашими партнерами и друзьями", – сказал он.
    Глава государства подчеркнул, что осталось 10 часов до того момента, когда стороны должны прекратить огонь.

Порошенко: Если через 10 часов не будет мира, введем военное положение | podrobnosti.ua - цинк

    Пока что с точки зрения выполнения мер направленных на достижение хотя бы временного перемирия стоит отметить лишь заявление ЛНР о начале отвода тяжелых вооружений. По сути, сейчас идет жесткая игра нервов вокруг Дебальцево, так как хунта очевидно не успеет до 15 февраля разблокировать окруженную под Дебальцево группировку, а ВСН не успеют до ночи ее добить. Поэтому стороны по сути выдвигают ультиматумы друг другу, пытаясь вынудить друг друга уступить в вопросе окончательного решения вопроса Дебальцево. Разумеется, этот вопрос может очень легко подорвать даже куцие минские договоренности."

Colonel Cassad - Огонь под Дебальцево прекращен не будет

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Казанец

> о подводных течениях  будет известно позднее (возможно через годы)


...Возможно, через десятилетия, а возможно и никогда. Эт точно.

----------


## APKAH

> То, что на перемирие рассчитывать особо не приходится- писал в посту Вести Новороссии


Очередное перемирие, для перегруппировки и смены тактики. В осенне-зимней шахматной партии русская цивилизация выйграла у западной несколько очков. То что боевые действия продолжатся не осознают разве что европейские партнёры, которым хочется поскорее отказаться от санкций в отношении РФ и не нести миллиардные убытки. Так что война продолжается...

Считаю что в следующей шахматной партии Россия захочет ещё более устраниться от конфликта, чтобы всему миру было понятно что тут внутреннее дело Украины. И что российской армии там вроде как и не было никогда...В январско-февральских боях, в отличии от летних баталий, принимали участия в основном лишь инструктора, "снабженцы", "реактивщики", да "ПВОшники", и то в тылу, далеко от линии соприкосновения. Летом было совсем по другому, по лету цифры потерь приблизительно такие: более 200 двухсотых, более 250 трёхсотых, не считая добровольцев...
 

По поводу заявлений Захарченко немного не понял, он заявляет: "Ни один украинский пограничник на нашу территорию не войдет", но ведь это как заявлялось, один из пунктов договора, для РФ как раз положительный - тогда сами собой отпадут попытки нападок, что РФ через границу поставляет вооружение и это будет сугубо внутренний украинский конфликт. Думаю что за последние месяцы (судя по многочисленным заявлениям СНБО Украины) туда военторг завез столько всего, что на ближайшее время хватит всем подразделениям ВСН.

Да и к тому же украинские пограничники уже проверяют гум. конвои на некоторых КПП. Так что думаю по этому вопросу будут дополнительные заявления, вероятно Захарченко что-то не правильно объяснили или он не так понял...

Кстати вчера украинской радой под шумок перемирия был изменён очень интересный закон, «О правовом режиме военного положения», в него добавили квартирную повинность для физических и юридических лиц. В законе военно-квартирная повинность определяется как право военной администрации потребовать у любого квартировладельца разместить на своей жилплощади солдат и офицеров.  :Redface: 

Ожидается принятие ещё одного легального отжима имущества (законопроекта), по кипрскому сценарию: "О вовлечении в бюджет банковских депозитов граждан свыше 200 тыс. гривен", взамен своих денег граждане получат «государственные ценные бумаги»  :Redface:

----------


## F74

> Так что война продолжается...


Абсолютно согласен.




> Т
> Считаю что в следующей шахматной партии Россия захочет ещё более устраниться от конфликта, чтобы всему миру было понятно что тут внутреннее дело Украины. И что российской армии там вроде как и не было никогда...В январско-февральских боях, в отличии от летних баталий, принимали участия в основном лишь инструктора, "снабженцы", "реактивщики", да "ПВОшники", и то в тылу, далеко от линии соприкосновения. Летом было совсем по другому, по лету цифры потерь приблизительно такие: более 200 двухсотых, более 250 трёхсотых, не считая добровольцев...
>  
> 
> По поводу заявлений Захарченко немного не понял, он заявляет: "Ни один украинский пограничник на нашу территорию не войдет", но ведь это как заявлялось, один из пунктов договора, для РФ как раз положительный - тогда сами собой отпадут попытки нападок, что РФ через границу поставляет вооружение и это будет сугубо внутренний украинский конфликт. Думаю что за последние месяцы (судя по многочисленным заявлениям СНБО Украины) туда военторг завез столько всего, что на ближайшее время хватит всем подразделениям ВСН.
> 
> Да и к тому же украинские пограничники уже проверяют гум. конвои на некоторых КПП. Так что думаю по этому вопросу будут дополнительные заявления, вероятно Захарченко что-то не правильно объяснили или он не так понял...


НЯП, вопрос не о наличии  КПП на границе (таможня), а создании погранзастав типа СССР, на которых можно при желании вместо взвода сосредоточить роту с тяжелым вооружением и ударом в спину.

----------


## OKA

> ...Кстати вчера украинской радой под шумок перемирия был изменён очень интересный закон, «О правовом режиме военного положения», в него добавили квартирную повинность для физических и юридических лиц. В законе военно-квартирная повинность определяется как право военной администрации потребовать у любого квартировладельца разместить на своей жилплощади солдат и офицеров....


Здесь тоже упоминается : Украинская "мобилизация"


Было просмотрено много разных ресурсов, разных республик Новороссии , великоУкрии, и возник такой вопрос : куда жэж делись "Шилки" (ЗСУ 23-4)? Не видно что-то. На лостарморе тож.

----------


## APKAH

*ОКА*, я конечно понимаю что нельзя говорить информацию, которая идет в противоположном направлении к официальной версии Государства, но ввиду явных неприкрытых "презентаций" новейшей техники и отдельных типов вооружений, состоящих на вооружении только одного государства в мире, складывается впечатление, что делается это намеренно, негласно давая понять, что сопротивление бессмысленно и бесполезно. Считаю об этом важно знать, для осознания реальных сил ополчения и понимания происходящего в зоне конфликта.

По поводу "шилок" на Украине была статья на милитаризме, вот оригинал у форумчанина клоч4. Шилки заменялись на новые "Тунгуски" с середины 80-х годов, поэтому их в рабочем состоянии осталось совсем немного.

----------


## OKA

> *ОКА*, я конечно понимаю что нельзя говорить информацию, которая идет в противоположном направлении к официальной версии Государства, но ввиду явных неприкрытых "презентаций" новейшей техники и отдельных типов вооружений, состоящих на вооружении только одного государства в мире, складывается впечатление, что делается это намеренно, негласно давая понять, что сопротивление бессмысленно и бесполезно. Считаю об этом важно знать, для осознания реальных сил ополчения и понимания происходящего в зоне конфликта.
> 
> По поводу "шилок" на Украине была статья на милитаризме, вот оригинал у форумчанина клоч4. Шилки заменялись на новые "Тунгуски" с середины 80-х годов, поэтому их в рабочем состоянии осталось совсем немного.


Возможно это так и есть, не буду настаивать сейчас. 
За линк на "Шилки" и "Tунгуски" большое человеческое спасибо! Страшное оружие против л.бронетехники и пехоты (за практическим отсутствием авиации у республик). Вспоминаются кадры кинохроники 2м.в., где  долбили счетверёнными "флаками" по пехоте из засад. ЗУшки всех мастей в обыном наземном бою-сила.



"Украинские силовики в Дебальцево открывают огонь «по всему живому» — Минобороны ДНР 16 февраль 2015 15:29 | 7792 | Автор: Admin |

Украинские силовики в районе Дебальцево без колебаний открывают огонь по гражданским лицам, заявил сегодня на брифинге заместитель командующего корпусом Минобороны ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

«В районе Дебальцево украинские силовики открывают огонь по всему. Для них цель – это все живое: ополченцы, журналисты, сотрудники ОБСЕ. Видят человека, машину, сразу, без разбора, начинают стрелять», — сообщил Басурин.

«Мы обращаемся к журналистам, сотрудникам международных организаций с призывом соблюдать предельную осторожность, — подчеркнул замкомкорпусом. — Никаких гарантий безопасности мы там предоставить не можем, а этим нацистам из добровольческих батальонов убить кого-то на нашей стороне в удовольствие. Сами они, это тоже говорит о многом, прикрываются мирными жителями. И наверняка хотят прикрываться сотрудниками ОБСЕ».

Басурин также в очередной раз обратился к окруженным в Дебальцевском котле украинским военнослужащим с призывом сложить оружие и отступить. «Еще раз повторяю и обращаюсь и к тем, кто находится в котле, и сидящим в киевских кабинетах: оставляйте оружие и уходите», — сказал представитель Минобороны.

Ранее сегодня представитель ДНР в минской Контактной группе, вице-спикер Народного Совета Денис Пушилин заявил, что ополчение Донецкой и Луганской Народных Республик готово открыть «зеленый коридор» для ухода окруженных силовиков, если те будут готовы оставить оружие и технику. При этом сдачи в плен от военнослужащих требовать не будут."

http://dnr-news.com/dnr/14743-ukrain...orony-dnr.html

----------


## OKA

"Из домов в Дебальцево выводить некого - все жители убиты украинцами контрольным в голову"  17.02.2015 | Источник: Правда.Ру

Артем Ольхин, редактор журнала изборского клуба Новороссии "Новая земля" сообщил корреспонденту Pravda.Ru, что ополченцы зачищают Дебальцево, однако спасать некого, все мирные граждане убиты украинцами контрольным в голову.

"Стрельба идет беспрерывно, в тех районах, которые наши освобождают и пытаются оттуда выводить мирное население, в большинстве домов люди уже убиты. Украинская армия там делает зачистку жесткую. Прямо в домах людей убивают, фирменные выстрелы в голову", — сообщает корреспонденту Pravda.Ru Артем Ольхин.

Напомним, что эвакуацию мирных жителей из Дебальцево перенесли на 18 февраля из-за боевых действий и после сообщения о ранении главы ДНР Александра Захарченко. Ранее командование ополчения вновь предложило военным Украины выйти из окружения и сложить оружие."

'Из домов в Дебальцево выводить некого - все жители убиты украинцами контрольным в голову' - Правда.Ру



"Депутаты Бундестага намерены создать Международный фонд поддержки детей Донбасса


На днях я писала, что уже после подписания Минских соглашений ВСУ обстреляла гуманитарный конвой для детских больниц ДНР, организованный Левой партией Германии с гуманитарной помощи для детской больницы в Горловке.

Напомню, что причиной визита немецких парламентариев стали увиденные ими кадры детской больницы в Горловке и возникшее желание помочь сразу же своими силами, чем только возможно. Изначально рассчитывали собрать несколько тысяч евро, купить на них самые необходимые медикаменты в ближайшей аптеке и отправить нуждающимся детям в Донбасс. Но кадры детской больницы в Горловке потрясли многих в Германии.  И за время гуманитарной инициативы  "Helft den Kindern von Donezk im Krankenhaus von Gorlovka" было собрано больше 70 тыс. евро.

Посылка с лекарствами превратилась в четыре «газели» с 6 т медикаментов.  Всего же пока закуплено около 28 т необходимого донецким детишкам груза, но из-за непрекращающихся обстрелов Горловки за шесть часов до объявления перемирия сделать это оказалось невозможно. Поэтому депутаты Герке и Хунко решили еще раз приехать в ДНР и доехать до Горловки с новым грузом помощи.

По итогам этой поездки немецкими депутатами принято решение устраивать гуманитарные конвои от Левой партии Германии регулярно, в ближайшее время отправить в Донбасс немецких врачей для проведения там обучающих тренингов местного персонала, а в перспективе создать Международный фонд поддержки детей Донбасса с представительствами во всех европейских столицах.

Заговор молчания и лжи вокруг происходящего на Украине прорван и в Европе  увидели последствия возрождения фашизма на Украине.  И не будут об этом молчать, тем более когда это начинает наносить ущерб самой Европе.

Напомню, что еще в прошлом году на официальном сайте бундестага была опубликована информация о сбитом малайзийском Boeing. В заявлении было сказано о том, что рейс МН17 был сбит вовсе не ракетой «Бук», выпущенной «пророссийскими сепаратистами», как ранее утверждал Запад, а ракетой зенитно-ракетного комплекса С-125 — старым советским комплексом, который в России давно снят с вооружения, но зато находится на вооружении украинской армии.

В январе этого года заместитель главы фракции левых в Бундестаге Сара Вагенкнехт выступила с жесткой критикой позиции Меркель по происходящему на Украине.

"Вы загнали Германию в переиздание холодной войны с Россией, развязали бессмысленную экономическую войну, которая вредит в первую очередь немецкой и европейской экономике. На Украине вы сотрудничаете с режимом, в котором функции полиции и служб безопасности исполняются достоверно засвидетельствованными нацистами. Вместо того чтобы связываться с этими отморозками, нам нужна внешняя политика, для которой безопасность и мир в Европе будет важнее, чем указания из Вашингтона. Вернитесь на путь дипломатии, отмените санкции. Кончайте эту игру с огнем!» – призвала Вагенкнехт.

Европа заново открывает для себя войну в Донбассе. Начинают прозревать и простые люди. И об этом свидетельствуют не только чеки с пожертвованиями на помощь детям Донбасса. Несмотря на массированную антироссийскую кампанию в западных СМИ , рядовые граждане ЕС сохраняют симпатии к России и ополчению Донбасса.   И подтверждают уже это не только комментариями под официальной позицией правительтства Германии в газетах, но и акциями прямого действия.

Так, во время Мюнхенской  конференции по безопасности президента Украины Петра Порошенко кровавого немцы  встретили акцией протеста под лозунгами "Стоп Порошенко" и "Мир для Украины - безопасность для Европы".

Телезрители немецкого канала ZDF подали жалобу на руководство медиахолдинга за ложные сообщения о ситуации на востоке Украины.  Бдительные зрители заметили, что снимок, размещённый в эфире 12 февраля, был показан в 2009 году в репортаже о вооружённом конфликте в Грузии.

В жалобе просят пояснить, почему показывают изображение, никак не связанное с новостью, но которое должно убедить в реальности вторжения РФ.

Жители Германии говорят, что освещение событий на Украине в СМИ достигло вершины фантазии и не может восприниматься всерьёз.

Недаром ведь говорят: "ложью пол-мира обойдешь, но назад не вернешься".

А пока в Германии неравнодушные граждане и и политики пробивают стену молчания вокруг трагедии Донбасса, на счет  помощи детям Донбасса продолжают поступать деньги:

Несмотря на пережитый обстрел депутата бундестага Андрей Унко сообщил, что Германия будет готовить новый  гуманитарный конвой для ДНР. Александр Захарченко уже поддержал инициативу политиков из Германии. Кроме того, Андрей Унко сообщил, что они намерены в рассказать точку зрения жителей Донбасса, которые ежедневно страдают из-за обстрелов"

И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его - Депутаты Бундестага намерены создать Международный фонд поддержки детей Донбасса

----------


## APKAH

Есть и продолжение данного видеосюжета, с тех же событий, с места пленения 72 военнослужащих ВСУ в районе Дебальцево:

Я в начале удивился что это за новенький "командир ополчения" почтенного возраста (в шапке ушанке) стоит рядом с зам. командующего НМ ЛНР полковником В.В. Киселёвым да ещё так уверенно объясняет...То-то Киселёв так неохотно глазами забегал, сщурился, понимая что вышестоящий по званию говорит то, чего говорить нельзя..



Оказалось человек изображённый на видео, в Дебальцево уже был, в прошлом году. Целый генерал-лейтенант, заместитель командующего сухопутными войсками Александр Ленцов. Ну видать отпуск каждый по своему проводит  :Redface:

----------


## OKA

> Есть и продолжение данного видеосюжета, с тех же событий, с места пленения 72 военнослужащих ВСУ в районе Дебальцево:
> 
> Я в начале удивился что это за новенький "командир ополчения" почтенного возраста (в шапке ушанке) стоит рядом с зам. командующего НМ ЛНР полковником В.В. Киселёвым да ещё так уверенно объясняет...То-то Киселёв так неохотно глазами забегал, сщурился, понимая что вышестоящий по званию говорит то, чего говорить нельзя..
> 
> 
> 
> Оказалось человек изображённый на видео, в Дебальцево уже был, в прошлом году. Целый генерал-лейтенант, заместитель командующего сухопутными войсками Александр Ленцов. Ну видать отпуск каждый по своему проводит



Ну зачем  в стиле укросми вещать . В ролике он жэж говорит"наша делегация ушла...". Он там давно и были по ТВ сюжеты, где он переговоры проводил с высокопоставленными украми.

ВЕДОМОСТИ - Александр Ленцов - Новости, аналитика, фото, видео

Например : " Украина, Россия и ОБСЕ обсудили с ополченцами план прекращения огня в аэропорту Донецка

Людмила Климентьева Vedomosti.ru 04.12.2014, 05:30

Прекращение огня в контролируемом правительственными войсками аэропорту Донецка стало темой переговоров представителей Украины, России и ОБСЕ с ополченцами самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики, говорится в докладе наблюдательной миссии ОБСЕ. Как и прежде, в подобных мероприятиях со стороны Киева в переговорах принял участие глава украинского контингента, генерал-лейтенант Владимир Аскаров, с российской — замглавнокомандующего Сухопутными войсками ВС России Александр Ленцов.

«Обсуждались варианты реализации долгосрочного соглашения о прекращении огня, в частности в зоне донецкого аэропорта», — отмечается в сообщении миссии.

Режим прекращения огня, введенный с 5 сентября, является результатом минских договоренностей. Однако перемирие стало нарушаться уже несколько дней спустя."

ВЕДОМОСТИ - Украина, Россия и ОБСЕ обсудили с ополченцами план прекращения огня в аэропорту Донецка



"Ополченцы из Осетии захватили бронеавтомобиль "Спартан" полка "Азов"  Автор: Голос Севастополя от Сегодня, 17:37



У добровольцев-осетин, воюющих в составе Народного ополчения Донбасса на юге ДНР, пополнение. В ходе недавних боёв осетинским ополченцам удалось захватить один из бронеавтомобилей «КрАЗ-Спартан», находящийся на вооружении у полка «Азов».

Сообщение о трофее опубликовал осетинский блогер Магас Дедяков на своей странице в Фейсбуке. Магас получил сообщение от своих соотечественников, которые воюют на Донбассе, о недавних боях, где и было рассказано о захваченном бронеавтомобиле.

Уже позже стало известно, что ополченцы захватили новый бронеавтомобиль КрАЗ Спартан с боевым модулем Сармат, переданный 7 февраля лично министром МВД Украины Арсеном Аваковым и секретарем СНБО Турчиновым. Кроме того, трофейный автомобиль, судя по фото, оказался ещё и богато укомплектованным. Базовая комплектация Спартанов значительно скромнее.

КРАЗ "Спартан" с боевым модулем "Сармат" на параде выглядел так:

  

Стоит напомнить, что бронемашина имеет достаточное количество недостатков, которые были выявлены по итогам испытания в полевых условиях украинскими военными. Тогда был сделан вывод, что бронеавтомобиль непригоден для использования на передовой. Однако либо до украинского командования выводы испытателей не дошли, либо ему просто наплевать. Так или иначе, автомобиль не только оказался на передовой, но и попал в руки  ополчению."

http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...olka-azov.html

Так глядишь и "Саксоны" б.ушные появятся. Для перевозки л.с. и раненых вполне нормальный транспорт, если исправен и на ходу. Получше шушей разномастных будет.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;118157]Ну зачем  в стиле укросми вещать . В ролике он жэж говорит"наша делегация ушла...". Он там давно и были по ТВ сюжеты, где он переговоры проводил с высокопоставленными украми.

Поддерживаю!

----------


## APKAH

> Ну зачем  в стиле укросми вещать . В ролике он жэж говорит "наша делегация ушла...". Он там давно и были по ТВ сюжеты, где он переговоры проводил с высокопоставленными украми.


В том то и дело, что проводить переговоры это одно, а постоянное нахождение на передовой со стороны ополченцев это другое. Да и если бы всё ограничилось словами о "делегации", вопросов бы наверное не было. Но с 1:40, товарищ генерал словами "наших мирных граждан", "мы возим воду для наших бойцов" и общей осведомлённости о ситуации в зоне "котла", как раз и дал украинским СМИ "пищу" для размышлений, утверждений и доказательства того, с кем воюет украинская армия. И попробуйте после объяснить простым украинцам, что товарищ российский генерал просто приезжал на переговоры...
А осенние видео переговоров я как раз и привёл, там кстати товарищ съязвил о Т-72 (вероятно он имел ввиду модификацию "Б3"), что он их не видел и мол на Донбассе их и быть не может... :Rolleyes: 

А вещать в стиле "первого канала", однобоко оценивать ситуацию, и вызывающе лгать на очевидные вещи, также считаю не приемлимым. Информация полезна из разных источников, тогда и складывается общая картина происходящего. А так конечно же я за наших (это для тех кто сомневается из-за моего места проживания), за скорейшее завершение войны, освобождение и избавление Украины от западного влияния и нацистской идеологии.

----------


## Казанец

> попробуйте после объяснить простым украинцам


Это бесполезно. По этому поводу где-то в начале (отлистать уже невозможно) "Украинской мобилизации"  был плакат типа : "УКРАИНЦАМ ПРОСТО НЕОБХОДИМО ВЕРИТЬ, ЧТО ОНИ ВОЮЮТ С РФ, ИНАЧЕ ИМ ПРИДЕТСЯ ПРИЗНАТЬ, ЧТО ИХ ДРЮЧАТ ТАКСИСТЫ, ПАРИКМАХЕРЫ И РЕКОНСТРУКТОРЫ"




> вещать в стиле "первого канала", однобоко оценивать ситуацию, и вызывающе лгать на очевидные вещи


А вот в этом переплюнуть псаку-госдепартамент уже ни у кого не получится. Мне тоже не очень нравится, что у нас однобокая ветка, но с другой стороны, вы же сами видите, что жители Украины просто не участвуют в дискуссии, хотя может и к лучшему. Они же питаются источниками типа Елены Васильевой, зато Шустера-то вот взяли и прикрыли.

ЗЫ Сегодня совсем по другому поводу зашёл на сайт одного из местных круглосуточных каналов (обычного, вещательного) и там где-то около сотни каналов для онлайн-просмотра, и среди них не менее десятка украинских. И 112, и Громадяньске ТВ, и даже Рада. Много. Ткнул из любопытства - все работают. Смотри - не хочу. Только кто ж всё это смотреть-то будет? Псаку-то не так противно. Во-первых мало показывают, во-вторых уж хотя бы смешно.

----------


## OKA

> В том то и дело, что проводить переговоры это одно, а постоянное нахождение на передовой со стороны ополченцев это другое. Да и если бы всё ограничилось словами о "делегации", вопросов бы наверное не было. Но с 1:40, товарищ генерал словами "наших мирных граждан", "мы возим воду для наших бойцов" и общей осведомлённости о ситуации в зоне "котла", как раз и дал украинским СМИ "пищу" для размышлений, утверждений и доказательства того, с кем воюет украинская армия. И попробуйте после объяснить простым украинцам, что товарищ российский генерал просто приезжал на переговоры...
> А осенние видео переговоров я как раз и привёл, там кстати товарищ съязвил о Т-72 (вероятно он имел ввиду модификацию "Б3"), что он их не видел и мол на Донбассе их и быть не может...
> 
> А вещать в стиле "первого канала", однобоко оценивать ситуацию, и вызывающе лгать на очевидные вещи, также считаю не приемлимым. Информация полезна из разных источников, тогда и складывается общая картина происходящего. А так конечно же я за наших (это для тех кто сомневается из-за моего места проживания), за скорейшее завершение войны, освобождение и избавление Украины от западного влияния и нацистской идеологии.


Не буду утверждать про деятельность генерала, потому что рядом с ним не находился. Находились укровоенные периодически, "партнёры" из ОБСЕ и т.д. Еслиб был замечен он в чём-то помимо высказываний, на какой стороне он выступает, лично его те же пресловутые укросми давно бы залили потоками лжи. А хунта объявила бы персоной нон-грата. По поводу Т-72Б-3, опять же считаю, что ВСУ вполне могли иметь свои образцы 72-ки с подобным оборудованием . Про "вещание в стиле первого канала", и не только- ну так они уже много лет всех задрали своей псевдогосударственной манерой подачи инфы. Сидит куколка-мяукалка, её работа текст озвучить и понятным языком донести до зрителя, а не жизнепоучающие интонации из себя давить. Опять же все эти программы в стиле "от перемоги к перемоге")) Олимпиада, годовщина Олимпиады, потом вторая годовщина Олимпиады, а скоро чемпионат мира по футболу...)) Бразильцам понятно зачем- страна с нищим населением, которое чем-то занять надо. И то, несмотря на сильнейших футболистов мирового уровня , которые пачками оттуда плодились , продула вчистую свой шанс. Когда футбольный чемпионат организовывали в Польше и Украине, одной из задач, как показали дальнейшие события, было выращивание и сплачивание молодёжных отрядов фанатов-ультранацистов, составивших впоследствии костяк отрядов боевиков. Нам-то чемпионат нафига? Кому-то власть поменять захотелось, помимо прибылей на карман? Извиняюсь за оффтоп.

Тем не менее даже противоположная сторона конфликта ещё прошлым летом указывала на достоверную в целом информацию , предоставляемую российскими СМИ. Ну если не считать инфовбросов типа про несчастный лайнер, сбитый украми.




> ... Сегодня совсем по другому поводу зашёл на сайт одного из местных круглосуточных каналов (обычного, вещательного) и там где-то около сотни каналов для онлайн-просмотра, и среди них не менее десятка украинских. И 112, и Громадяньске ТВ, и даже Рада. Много. Ткнул из любопытства - все работают. Смотри - не хочу. Только кто ж всё это смотреть-то будет? Псаку-то не так противно. Во-первых мало показывают, во-вторых уж хотя бы смешно.



На эту тему целая ветка есть здесь : Майдан головного мозга (230/244)

----------


## leha-lp

А есть и такая версия.
Российский генерал-лейтенант Александр Ленцов приехал в Горловку на переговоры с заданием заставить ополченцев принять план фашистских карателей - Отдельный Дивизион
Так что не все так однозначно...

----------


## OKA

> ...Так что не все так однозначно...


Да уж. Эт точно. Там всё неоднозначно.

Выход из Дебальцево        twower        18 февраля, 20:27

    В последние дни аудитория с обеих сторон ждала второго Иловайска, прогнозируя разгром окруженной группировки ВСУ. Украинская сторона, конечно же, с ужасом, противоположная - с удовлетворением. Но 18 февраля не оправдало надежд. Сейчас уже можно с большой уверенностью сказать, что произошел т.н. "договорняк": по неведомым пока причинам ополчение предоставило возможность окруженным силовикам покинуть кольцо. Есть отдельные рассказы, что выход осуществлялся с боем, но общая тональность информационных сообщений не подтверждает подобные версии. Возможно, были какие-то спорадические перестрелки, но нет достоверных свидетельств о серьезных боях.

    Украинский Генштаб сообщает следующие цифры по состоянию на 17:00:

    Выведено 2459 военнослужащих, из них 2112 - ВСУ, 168 - Нацгвардии, 175 - МВД, 4 - пограничника."

http://twower.livejournal.com/1585272.html



"Коротко о текущем  19 февраля, 3:02



    Коротко о текущем (последние 2 дня писал мало, был в разъездах по гуманитарным вопросам, сейчас пока в Ростове).

    1. Ситуация на границе в целом нормальная, наши грузы как проходили, так и проходят. Украинского контроля над границей нет, контроль со стороны ОБСЕ на отдельных переходах по сути фиктивный. Тем не менее в рамках указанной еще в январе централизации гуманитарных потоков, усилились меры контроля при пропуске грузов через границу (в результате чего у ряда гуманитарщиков начали возникать задержки или же более серьезные проблемы по перевалке грузов через границу), а так же повышается роль МЧС РФ в деле контроля над гуманитарными поставками из РФ в Новороссию.

    2. С февраля уже начались подготовительные работы по сбору гуманитарки для весенне-летней кампании, прежде всего касательно одежды и обуви. Тут напоминаю, что в к зимней кампании мы начинали подготовку еще с августа, в то время как многие были уверены, что боевые действия закончатся в сентябре. Безотносительно того, будет ли действовать перемирие или нет, весной более чем вероятно возобновление интенсивных боевых действий, а значит солдатам ДНР и ЛНР потребуется значительное кол-во соответствующей экипировки.

    3. Атаман Козицын действительно смог пересечь границу (не без проблем) и после заседания с верными ему командирами казачьих частей в Чернухино (которое было как раз взято силами ВСН), объявился в районе Дебальцево. С учетом его открытого выступления против Захарченко и Плотницкого, пока не ясно, как он и преданные ему люди, будут взаимодействовать с тем же Плотницким. Вероятно, внезапное появление Козицына связано с изменением определенных подходов по разруливанию ситуации с неподконтрольными или плохоподконтрольными центральным правительствам отрядов казаков.

    По Дебальцевскому котлу ближе к обеду подробнее отпишу. Там по прежнему котел, выскочить из которого можно попытаться через поля и окольными дорогами. При этом прорывающиеся несут потери от контрмер ВСН. Такие спорадические попытки прорыва, конечно не являются организованным отводом войск, а являются банальной попыткой спасти то, что можно спасти, поэтому наравне с теми, кому посчастливилось выскочить из котла, мы видим пленных, брошенную и сгоревшую технику и сужающийся котел. С потерей Чернухино и большей части Дебальцево, оставшаяся часть котла вряд ли сможет дожить до марта и полагаю, что уже довольно скоро мы увидим стабилизировавшийся фронт в районе Светлодарск-Мироновский, где стороны и попытаются зафиксировать прекращение огня. Остатки окруженных уже отходят к северной части котла, чтобы попробовать прорваться с оружием к своим, аки каратели под Иловайском. В этом плане заявление Порошенко об "организованном отводе" на фоне истерики тех, "кто в курсе", красноречиво свидетельствуют о том, что Дебальцевская группировка хунты вступила в стадию агонии. Если остатки окруженных всерьез на расчитывают прорваться с оружием и техникой, то вскоре мы можем увидеть очередные апокалиптические картины бегства и смерти. Естественно, то или иное разрешение ситуации с Дебальцево устроит на данном этапе РФ и ЕС, но вряд ли устроит США, поэтому уже в ближайшую неделю стоит ожидать какой-нибудь кровавой пакости"

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2053340.html

----------


## stream

красный скотч на танке

----------


## stream

bmpd - В Дебальцево захвачена одна из американских РЛС LCMR

----------


## OKA

"источник-http://lifenews.ru/news/150151
Брошенного силовиками оружия хватило бы на полгода активных боевых действий.

Ополченцы армии Луганской народной республики захватили укрепленный район на окраине Дебальцева, в поселке Фестивальный. То, что бойцы увидели здесь, поразило их: украинские силовики бежали с позиций, оставив и технику, и тела убитых товарищей.

За те несколько месяцев, что силовики удерживали Дебальцево, они успели превратить Фестивальный в настоящий военный город - со множеством коммуникаций и тяжелым артиллерийским оружием. По словам ополченцев, при хорошем командовании оружия и боеприпасов хватило бы на полгода активных боевых действий.

О том, насколько серьезно укрепились здесь украинские военные, можно судить хотя бы по окопам: яма глубиной до двух с половиной метров, сверху в несколько слоев уложен брус, а затем – бетонные плиты. Однако даже столь надежные укрытия не помогли ВСУ удержать позиции. Бойцы отступали в спешке, бросая не только оружие и личные вещи, но даже раненых и убитых товарищей."

----------


## OKA

"Журналисту Грэму Филлипсу «настоятельно рекомендуют» покинуть Донбасс. «Это размытие границ между журналистикой и активным участием в конфликте»

21.02.2015 14:36

Британский журналист Грэм Филлипс, ставший национальным героем в Новороссии после ранения, полученного под Донецком, опубликовал на днях письмо, полученное им из Министерства иностранных дел Великобритании. «Нам поступили предупреждения о множестве публикаций в социальных сетях, которые поднимают вопрос о Вашем присутствии на Украине в качестве журналиста, — говорится в письме. — Конкретные вещи, вызвавшие беспокойство, включают фотографирование в военной форме с отличительными знаками сепаратистов и оружием в руках. Мы очень обеспокоены тем, что вы подвергаете себя опасности посредством этих действий, которые могут рассматриваться как размытие границ между журналистикой и активным участием в конфликте».

Далее сотрудник ведомства напоминает, что МИД Соединенного королевства не рекомендует гражданам Великобритании перемещаться по территории Крыма, Донецкой и Луганской области, а также и по Харьковской области. «Как мы уже обсуждали с вами ранее, мы рекомендуем британским гражданам покинуть эти территории».

Грэм Филлипс подготовил ответ, который также выложил в соцсетях. В его письме изысканная европейская вежливость и дипломатичность сочетаются с уже явно русской прямотой и «новороссийскими» взглядами. «Я подтверждаю, что моя деятельность может показаться необычной, — пишет он в МИД Великобритании. — Однако она вполне объяснима — я надеваю камуфляж, когда снимаю на передовых позициях для того, чтобы не привлекать излишнее внимание к себе или к тем, кто находится со мной рядом. Украинским военным всё равно, в кого стрелять, в журналистов или в военных»

Британский журналист объясняет британским дипломатам свою политическую позицию, которая по сути ставит его в один ряд с сепаратистами в глазах европейцев и киевских властей. «Фактически я не на Украине, я в Новороссии, которая проголосовала за отделение от Украины 11 мая прошлого года после насильственной революции, называемой Евромайдан, приведшей к власти неизбранное, крайне правое правительство», — поясняет Грэм. — «Я надеваю „отличительные знаки сепаратистов“, потому что я считаю Новороссию прекрасной страной. Я принимал участие в стрелковых тренировках, чтобы повысить свой опыт и навыки военного корреспондента».

Грэм также сообщает о своих планах вернуться в ближайшее время в Великобританию. «Я благодарен за поддержку моей страны в дипломатическом качестве и надеюсь, что моя работа здесь пролила свет моим соотечественникам на реальную ситуацию, в отличие от перекрученной несоответствующей информации, к сожалению, предлагаемой большинством британских СМИ, и от ошибочной позиции Британского правительства».

Напомним, Грэм Филлипс начал работать в Украине в качестве журналиста еще в 2012 году — в журнале Wats’on. В январе 2014 года он попал на Майдан, где впервые в жизни начал снимать видеорепортажи. Затем на свои собственные средства объездил весь юго-восток Украины, запечатлев все важнейшие события в Краматорске, Славянске, Луганске, Донецке. В каждом городе Грэм обязательно делает опрос местных жителей в своем фирменном стиле «Как вам жизнь здесь? Что вы думаете об Украине? Кто Порошенко?». Однако в последнее время репортер жалуется, что общаться с людьми ему мешает его же известность: после ранения, полученного в ноябре 2014 году на боевых позициях в поселки Пески, Филлипс стал настолько популярным, что его почти всегда узнают на улице. Вскоре после его ранения «URA.Ru» опубликовало большое интервью с Грэмом Филлипсом, которое он назвал лучшим в его жизни"

Британскому журналисту Грэму Филлипсу настоятельно рекомендуют покинуть Донбасс - новость на URA.ru



«Для Украины я теперь враг»
Раненый британский журналист стал национальным героем в Донбассе. «Как это ужасно, Грэм!» 22.12.2014 12:05

Само интервью здесь :

Раненый в Донецке британский журналист Грэм Филлипс стал национальным героем в Донбассе. - статья на URA.ru

----------


## OKA

"г Дебальцево после освобождения ч 1 Очередные доказательства бесчинств ВСУ.  ПСД TV "





Некий персонаж сообщал : http://www.pravda.ru/news/world/17-0...Artem_Olhin-0/

Ну значит не всех.

----------


## OKA

"Как рассказал представитель Вооруженных сил России в Совместном центре контроля и координации, генерал-полковник Александр Ленцов телеканалу «Звезда», украинские военные начнут отвод техники вооружения только после соблюдения режима тишины в течение двух суток. Об этом представители вооруженных сил Украины сообщили в Совместный центр контроля и координации.
Кроме того, как подчеркивает генерал-полковник, пока на территории конфликта отводят тяжелые вооружения только представители ДНР и ЛНР.
Кроме того, как сообщил Ленцов, Донецкая и Луганская народные республики представили в совместный центр графики отвода вооружения, в соответствии с которыми подразделения ЛНР и ДНР в период с 25 по 27 февраля завершат отвод артиллерийских систем калибром 100 мм и более на установленные минскими договоренностями расстояния.
Тогда как «украинская сторона представила график отвода тяжелых вооружений, указав в нем не конкретные сроки, а день, с которого они согласны выполнить план», - отметит Ленцов.
Как подчеркнул Ленцов, в среду российское представительство в СЦКК вместе с ОБСЕ планируют в среду оказать содействие в контроле за прекращением огня и отводом техники."

Центр контроля в Донбассе: вооружение отводят только ДНР и ЛНР - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

"В столице Донецкой народной республики была ликвидирована диверсионная группа, состоящая из местных жителей, которых наняла украинская сторона для обстрелов города.
«В Ленинском районе Донецка ополчение обезвредило группу диверсантов в количестве трех человек. Все трое оказались местными жителями, «работавшими» за деньги»,- рассказал военный корреспондент Новороссии с позывным «Самур».

По его словам, группу долго не могли вычислить из-за того, что участники действовали не по ставшей уже обычной схеме, когда диверсанты пользуются автомобилями, замаскированными под мусоровозы, фургоны для перевозки продуктов, и даже под кареты «Скорой помощи». Эта ДРГ была «блуждающей».

«В их распоряжении был 82-мм миномет и комплект боеприпасов. Миномет вместе с запасом мин заранее располагали в определенном месте среди лесопосадок, находящихся на южной окраине Ленинского района. Огневую точку засыпали ветками и оставляли на некоторое время в законсервированном виде. Выждав удобный момент, руководитель обзванивал своих подельников по телефону, применяя условные фразы, ничего не говорящие посторонним людям», — пояснил Самур.

Поймали диверсантов довольно просто. Ополченцы заметили, что огонь ведется из одного района и просто стали отмечать места, откуда открывался огонь. Действовавшую способом быстрого сбора и такого же скоротечного исчезновения с точки обстрела ДРГ вычислил путем постепенной локализации. «С диверсантами поступили по законам военного времени», — добавил военкор.

Ополченцы казнили троих дончан, которые за деньги обстреливали город - цинк

PS. В целом, хунта продолжает придерживаться старой тактики, по работе с подобными подвижными группами, которые немало нам попили крови в Донецке и Луганске, когда в силу плохо отлаженного взаимодействия силовых структур, такие группы могли действовать довольного долго, отвлекая на борьбу с ними значительные силы. Но еще летом постепенно вырабатывалась тактика противодействия таким группам и корректировщикам, чем в том же Луганске занималась ГБР "Бэтмен". Позднее этими вопросами начали заниматься вновь сформированные силовые структуры - МГБ, военная полиция и т.п. И уже во время зимней кампании, часть из подобных групп, которые возобновили свою деятельность в Донецке после перехода хунты в контрнаступление на Донецкий аэропорт, были довольно оперативно обезврежены. Немаловажную роль в охоте на такие группы играет не только аналитический подход к вопросу локализации районов действия таких групп, но и помощь местного населения, которое сообщает о подозрительных людях и передвижениях "куда следует". Разумеется, этих деятелей, в плен берут очень редко, поэтому как способ заработка, эта "работа" относится к числу высоко рискованных. "

Colonel Cassad - По законам военного времени



Познавательные ответы на вопросы : Colonel Cassad - Ответы на февральские вопросы по Новороссии - Часть №1

----------


## OKA

"Ополчение ЛНР сообщило о боях на западе Луганской области 12:09 26.02.2015

В штабе ополчения рассказали о неожиданной атаке Нацгвардии в районе трассы Луганск-Лисичанск. Отражая нападение, ополченцы уничтожили несколько единиц бронетехники врага, при этом силовиков удалось отбросить обратно за линию разграничения.

ДОНЕЦК, 26 фев — РИА Новости. Столкновения между ополченцами и силовиками продолжаются на трассе Луганск-Лисичанск, на западе Луганской области, в районе поселка Новотошковское, у так называемых номерных блокпостов, сообщили РИА Новости в штабе ополчения самопровозглашенной ЛНР.

На трассе Луганск-Лисичанск (в простонародье "Бахмутка") еще в начале ноября ополченцы с большими жертвами с обеих сторон взяли под контроль так называемые блокпосты №31 и №29 в окрестностях поселков Новотошковское и Крымское Славяносербского района Луганской области. После этого силовики стали пытаться вернуть контроль над блокпостом №29.

"Нацгвардия неожиданно обстреляла наши позиции из минометов и пошла в атаку из зоны так называемых "номерных" блокпостов, где сконцентрированы ее значительные силы. Отражая атаку, ополченцы уничтожили несколько единиц бронетехники врага. Силовиков отбросили обратно за линию разграничения. Сейчас ополченцы стоят на окраине поселка Новотошковское", — сообщили РИА Новости в штабе.

По данным ополченцев, у силовиков есть погибшие. Количество жертв уточняется.

Как сообщалось накануне, назначенный Киевом губернатор Луганской области Геннадий Москаль назвал расположенный на трассе "Бахмутка" спорный поселок Новотошковское "единственным населенным пунктом на контролируемой Украиной территории Луганщины, где в результате обстрелов разбиты все системы жизнеобеспечения". По его данным, из нескольких тысяч жителей поселка сейчас здесь живут около 300, в том числе 15 детей.

Власти Украины начали в апреле прошлого года в Донбассе силовую операцию против недовольных госпереворотом жителей региона. По последним данным ООН, жертвами конфликта стали почти 5,7 тысячи мирных жителей..."

Ополчение ЛНР сообщило о боях на западе Луганской области | РИА Новости






"Уважаемые читатели и все те, кто словом и делом помогает делу Новороссии!

Штаб Движения "Новороссия" Игоря Стрелкова уведомляет, что социальная группа ВКонтакте "Новороссия"vk.com/public66621324 не имеет никакого отношения к организации Игоря Стрелкова. Любые ссылки администрации группы на причастность к Движению "Новороссия" являются попыткой ввести в заблуждение аудиторию.

Официальным сайтом Движения "Новороссия" является сайт novorossia.pro.

Информационную поддержку Движения "Новороссия" Игоря Стрелкова осуществляют проекты "Голос Севастополя" voicesevas.ru, "ИКорпус" icorpus.ru  и "Военные дневники" warday.su. "

http://novorossia.pro/news/531-vazhn...strelkova.html

----------


## stream

Предположительный облик вооруженных сил Новороссии
http://bmpd.livejournal.com/1197019.html

----------


## OKA

> bmpd - Предположительный облик вооруженных сил Новороссии


А про что там? Может не лениво хоть пару абзацев процитировать? Может быть кого-то заинтересует...


"В минобороны ДНР не располагают информацией об отводе техники киевскими силовиками  27 февраля, 11:11 UTC+3

При этом в оборонном ведомстве провозглашенной республики отметили, что ополчение ДНР продолжает отводить тяжелые вооружения

МОСКВА, 27 февраля. /ТАСС/. Минобороны провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) не располагает информацией об отводе техники киевскими силовиками.

"У нас нет информации об отводе техники с украинской стороны. Эта информация появится только вечером", - заявили Донецкому агентству новостей в оборонном ведомстве провозглашенной республики.

При этом в минобороны отметили, что ополчение ДНР  продолжает отводить тяжелые вооружения.

"Сегодня ДНР отводит технику по направлениям Донецк-Харцызск, Донецк-Иловайск, Новозарьевка (Старобешевский район), Амвросиевка, Горловка, Ждановка. В частности, отводятся РСЗО "Град". Отвод проходит под контролем ОБСЕ", - уточнили в министерстве.

Ранее в пятницу представитель силовой операции Киева Анатолий Стельмах информировал, что силовики также продолжают отводить вооружение.

"После значительного уменьшения количества обстрелов, выполнения Минских договоренностей, мы продолжаем отвод 100 мм противотанковых пушек МТ-12 "Рапира" вдоль всей линии боевого соприкосновения", - сказал он.

По словам Стельмаха, артиллерия передислоцируется на подготовленные позиции - не менее 25 км от определенных в соглашениях границ. Он также отметил, что украинские подразделения "находятся на занимаемых позициях и соблюдают режим прекращения огня". При этом он добавил, что отвод техники проходит под наблюдением представителей миссии ОБСЕ."

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/1795646

----------


## OKA

Известные луганские креативщики делятся способом получения удалённого вайфая в затруднительных условиях. 

"Как сделать бесплатный интернет! Усиление WiFi  kreosan  Опубликовано: 13 февр. 2015 г.

Я показываю простой и эффективный способ подключения бесплатного интернета. С помощью самодельной антенны усиливаю WiFi и подключаюсь к открытым точкам.
В этом ролике я покажу:
- как собрать простую и эффективную WiFi антенну
- антенны NanoStation M2, FA20
- сверх дальний приём WiFi
- демонстрирую эффективность самодельных антенн"

----------


## stream

bmpd - Громадные потери украинской боевой техники с начала 2015 года

----------


## stream

bmpd - Еще о потере украинской стороной американских РЛС LCMR

----------


## APKAH

Это ОТРК 9К72 "Эльбрус" с ракетой Р-17 (по НАТОвской классификации SCUD), принятый на вооружение в 60-е годы и постепенно заменявшийся в строевых частях с 1973 г. на 9К79 "Точка", а с 1989 г. на 9К79-1 "Точка-У". На 1991-1992 года в ВС РФ находилось до 550 ПУ данного типа.

За время первой и второй чеченских компаний было произведено около 100 пусков ракет этого комплекса с продленным сроком хранения. В 2002 г. 630 ОРДН сдал комплексы 9К72 на хранение в связи с истечением сроков хранения ракет. В 2005 г. ГРЦ им.Макеева по заказу ФГУП "Рособоронэкспорт" провел НИР по возможности модернизации и увеличения сроков службы ракеты Р-17. На 2008 г. комплексы 9К72-О "Аэрофон" находятся на хранении в одной из ракетных бригад. На 2012 г. 9К72 "Эльбрус" всё ещё стоит на вооружении ВС Армении и активно участвует в военных парадах.

01.12.2009 подписан меморандум о взаимопонимании между МО Украины и госдепом США об оказании помощи в ликвидации комплексов SCUD и оборудования. Состав агрегатов комплексов 9К72, оборудования и материалов на хранении (по данным Департамента экономической и хозяйственной деятельности МО Украины):
СПУ типа 9П117М - 51 шт.
Боевые ракеты (корпуса) 8К14-1 - 142 шт.

12.04.2011 на Украине завершена утилизация 9К72, который был снят с вооружения в 2007 г. Согласно "Меморандуму..." было утилизировано 143 боевых ракеты, 50 пусковых установок, остальное оборудование и техника.

Но как видим судя по фотографии, вероятно какие-то ПУ всё же не попали под утилизацию. Первые упоминания о доставке в зону АТО комплексов 9К72 "Эльбрус" поступили в октябре 2014 г. от разведки Александр Беднова в ЛНР. Учитывая то что выпуск ракет семейства  8К14 продолжался по разным данным до 1985-1988 годов и срок технической пригодности ракеты составляет 22-24 года (гироприборы подлежат замене после 20 лет эксплуатации), в настоящее время срок технической пригодности всех выпущенных на Воткинском заводе ракет истек. Но кого сегодня на Украине это волнует?

----------


## VPK_Verka

Как  же  так?

----------


## Pilotxp

темы Крымнаш не нашол, посему выкладываю сюда ))) Дружно машем и приветствуем приближающуюся пятую точку)))

----------


## An-Z

Пятая точка надолго застряла на обломках Украины...

----------


## APKAH

> темы Крымнаш не нашол, посему выкладываю сюда ))) Дружно машем и приветствуем приближающуюся пятую точку)))


РБК это менее безобидный вариант Эха Москвы и Лождя, кормятся то все с одного кармана, поэтому цитировать приверженцев и холуёв западной идеологии не совсем уместно.

К примеру не так давно на одном из западных телеканалов обсуждали статистику, о том как на одном из западных сайтов провели опрос "как сегодня живётся в оккупированном Крыме", представляете, 60% ответили что плохо...И на полном серьёзе дисскутируют, что мол это же спасать тогда надо от российской то оккупации, мол народ ведь против...о чём тут говорить?

Крым самый быстроразвивающейся регион РФ, кто поумнее из среднего класса, сейчас там вовсю недвижку скупают - инвестиции в будущее. Сейчас не 90-е годы, когда за что-бы не взялся, "само вырастет". Сегодня бизнес почти весь монополизирован и удачно начинать свой бизнес-план далеко не у всех получается, поэтому остаётся беспроигрышный вариант дополнительного заработка в будущем - инвестировать в недвижимость, с последующей сдачей в аренду.

Когда через два-три года начнётся массовая реэмиграция из умирающей капиталистической Западной Европы какой-то части из 20 миллионов бывших граждан СССР, вот тогда цены на недвижимость скакнут до таких небес, что в РФ будет самая дорогая недвижимость в мире...

А что на Украине? Страна разорена, нынешний беспредел, бандитизм и резкое обнищание это ещё цветочки, ближайшее будущее - голодомор, кто могут и есть возможности уже сегодня массово выезжают. В Западной Европе украинских мужиков тьма, типо туристы...даже в Англию умудряются попадать. Под видом поляков пытающихся хоть какую-нибудь работу найти, где-то зацепиться...

----------


## PECHKIN

> А что на Украине? Страна разорена, нынешний беспредел, бандитизм и резкое обнищание это ещё цветочки, ближайшее будущее - голодомор,


Так и есть, еше и пенсии поурезали, а коммуналка до небес взлетела...

----------


## OKA

"Сотрудники ОБСЕ раскладывают радиомаяки colonelcassad        15 апреля, 15:22




В дополнение к материалам про список инструкторов НАТО слитый в сеть "Киберберкутом" Colonel Cassad - Структура карательного полка "Азов" и про конкретных людей Colonel Cassad - НАТО создает на Украине оперативный штаб? из этого списка.

Боец ВСН с позывным "Адмирал" воюющий под Широкино, помимо прочих подробностей войны за этот недавно еще малоизвестный поселок рассказывает и о том, как наблюдатели ОБСЕ устанавливали радиомаячки по которым позднее наводился огонь артиллерии.

Разумеется, не все наблюдатели ОБСЕ занимаются тем, чем занимаются люди из списка "Киберберкута" или же те, о ком рассказывает "Адмирал". Но совершенно очевидно, что в составе и под прикрытием миссии ОБСЕ разведками стран НАТО ведется разведывательная деятельность."

Colonel Cassad - Сотрудники ОБСЕ раскладывают радиомаяки

Однако, в этот раз подготовились посерЪёзней.

----------


## stream

bmpd - Еще об обратной стороне Дебальцево и войне в Новороссии

----------


## OKA

> .. Это ОТРК 9К72 "Эльбрус" с ракетой Р-17 (по НАТОвской классификации SCUD), принятый на вооружение в 60-е годы.. .На 1991-1992 года в ВС РФ находилось до 550 ПУ данного типа..
> 01.12.2009 подписан меморандум о взаимопонимании между МО Украины и госдепом США об оказании помощи в ликвидации комплексов SCUD и оборудования. Состав агрегатов комплексов 9К72, оборудования и материалов на хранении (по данным Департамента экономической и хозяйственной деятельности МО Украины):
> СПУ типа 9П117М - 51 шт.
> Боевые ракеты (корпуса) 8К14-1 - 142 шт.
> 
> 12.04.2011 на Украине завершена утилизация 9К72, который был снят с вооружения в 2007 г. Согласно "Меморандуму..." было утилизировано 143 боевых ракеты, 50 пусковых установок, остальное оборудование и техника.
> 
> Но как видим судя по фотографии, вероятно какие-то ПУ всё же не попали под утилизацию. Первые упоминания о доставке в зону АТО комплексов 9К72 "Эльбрус" поступили в октябре 2014 г. от разведки Александр Беднова в ЛНР. Учитывая то что выпуск ракет семейства  8К14 продолжался по разным данным до 1985-1988 годов и срок технической пригодности ракеты составляет 22-24 года (гироприборы подлежат замене после 20 лет эксплуатации), в настоящее время срок технической пригодности всех выпущенных на Воткинском заводе ракет истек. Но кого сегодня на Украине это волнует?


Да, кстати, комплекс 9к72 с ракетой 8к14  в статье  "М-Хобби" №02/1997 ошибочно назван "Эльбрус" (оттуда получило широкое распространение данное название)) . Проще его "Скадом" называть))

----------


## OKA

> bmpd - Еще об обратной стороне Дебальцево и войне в Новороссии




Да, познавательно...  картинка в начале заметная))

----------


## APKAH

> Да, кстати, комплекс 9к72 с ракетой 8к14  в статье  "М-Хобби" №02/1997 ошибочно назван "Эльбрус" (оттуда получило широкое распространение данное название)


Вряд ли. Под каким же тогда названием самый массовый ОТРК принимали на вооружение в СССР? Ведь всем советским ОТРК помимо индексов присваивали и названия (имена существительные), даже опытным: 2К1 "Марс", 2К4 "Филин", 2К6 "Луна", 2К10 "Ладога", "9К52 Луна-М", 9К71 "Темп", далее наш 9К72 "Эльбрус" (стартовый агрегат 9П117 с ракетой 8К14 (Р-17)), 9К77 "Рекорд", 9К76 "Темп-С", 9К79 Точка, 9К714 Ока, 9К79-Р Точка-Р, 9К79-1 Точка-У, 9К720 Эскандер-Э, 9К723 Эскандер-М.




> Да, кстати, комплекс 9к72 с ракетой 8к14  в статье  "М-Хобби" №02/1997 ошибочно назван "Эльбрус" (оттуда получило широкое распространение данное название)) . Проще его "Скадом" называть))


Не стоит навязывать натовскую классификацию, привитую населению СССР через СМИ в эпоху горбачевизации. У нас помимо индексов и кодов в Советском Союзе да и впоследствии в РФ, серийным изделиям присваивались и имена существительные.

Это у них "Скад" (SS-1 "Scud"), а у нас комплекс называется "Эльбрус". Это у них СС-18 "Сатана" и СС-24 "Скальпель", а у нас Р-36М2 "Воевода" и РТ-23 "Молодец" и так далее...

Помню было не до смеха, когда представитель белоруссии с пеной у рта доказывал мне что сам лично в армии видел эти комплексы С-300 с ракетами "сатана". Так я тогда его и не переубедил, хоть и старался...

----------


## OKA

> Вряд ли. Под каким же тогда названием самый массовый ОТРК принимали на вооружение в СССР? Ведь всем советским ОТРК помимо индексов присваивали и названия (имена существительные), даже опытным: 2К1 "Марс", 2К4 "Филин", 2К6 "Луна", 2К10 "Ладога", "9К52 Луна-М", 9К71 "Темп", далее наш 9К72 "Эльбрус" (стартовый агрегат 9П117 с ракетой 8К14 (Р-17)), 9К77 "Рекорд", 9К76 "Темп-С", 9К79 Точка, 9К714 Ока, 9К79-Р Точка-Р, 9К79-1 Точка-У, 9К720 Эскандер-Э, 9К723 Эскандер-М.
> 
> 
> Не стоит навязывать натовскую классификацию, привитую населению СССР через СМИ в эпоху горбачевизации. У нас помимо индексов и кодов в Советском Союзе да и впоследствии в РФ, серийным изделиям присваивались и имена существительные...
> Помню было не до смеха, когда представитель белоруссии с пеной у рта доказывал мне что сам лично в армии видел эти комплексы С-300 с ракетами "сатана". Так я тогда его и не переубедил, хоть и старался...




Тогда уж "Искандер"))

Ничего никому не навязываю. Не нравится "скад" , можно назвать 9к72 с ракетой 8к14 . Мне всё равно. Дело сугубо личное. 
Просто как-то наблюдал реакцию специалиста-музейщика по ракетно-артиллерийской тематике, у которого при упоминании 9к72 в контексте "эльбрус" без пены у рта, возникало плохо скрываемое негодование и неслись проклятья в адрес упомянутой публикации, с которой пошло-поехало  :Biggrin:  Т.н. "Эльбрус"-несколько другая тема. 
Причём здесь горбатый и прививки населению)) Пропаганда "ваучеров" и пр. "манагеров по клирингу" в нынешнее время процветает инновационно))
Разные заимствования наименований - обычное дело. Например п.л."Акула" пр.941 в советских сми именовалась в целях запутать шпыонов, лодкой класса "Тайфун" по западной терминологии. Неплохое название. "Акула" как раз после горбатого и всплыла)) 
Конечно лучше сразу обозначать проект в прессе, типа "Ярс", кстати, что это такое? Вопрос к знатокам))





Съёмки с ДПЛА района окрестностей ДАП здесь :

Colonel Cassad - Опытное - Съемки с БПЛА

----------


## APKAH

> Просто как-то наблюдал реакцию специалиста-музейщика по ракетно-артиллерийской тематике, у которого при упоминании 9к72 в контексте "эльбрус" без пены у рта, возникало плохо скрываемое негодование и неслись проклятья в адрес упомянутой публикации, с которой пошло-поехало


И как же специалист-музейщик называет комплекс 9К72? Никак или у него единственного из самых массовых советских ОТРК не было названия (имени существительного)?




> "Эльбрус"-несколько другая тема.


Я догадываюсь что под этой темой, вы имеете например эту статью, написанную на основе других статей и т.д. Но ни в одной из них никакой конкретики, ни кодов ни шифров. Просто не "Эльбрус" и всё тут. Здесь не так давно зашёл разговор о "Эльбрусе" и почему некоторые источники его называют "Темп-С" (от 11 дек 2014).

Постановлением СМ СССР №75-26 от 27.01.1967 на вооружение принят комплекс 9К72 "Эльбрус" в составе модернизированной в процессе производства ракеты Р-17 (8К14 и 8К14-1) и СПУ 9П117 на шасси МАЗ-543А, получившей американскую и натовскую классификацию "SS-1B" и "SCUD-B". Кто переубедит в обратном буду рад пообщаться.




> Конечно лучше сразу обозначать проект в прессе, типа "Ярс", кстати, что это такое?


Знатоком РВСН себя не считаю, но в двух словах, Ярс - это модернизированный "Тополь-М". Испытания комплекса РС-24 с 2007 года, с 2009 г. в опытной эксплуатации, с 2012 г. в серии. Уже ведутся работы по модернизированному Ярс-М.

----------


## OKA

> И как же специалист-музейщик называет комплекс 9К72? Никак или у него единственного из самых массовых советских ОТРК не было названия (имени существительного)?
> 
> 
> Я догадываюсь что под этой темой, вы имеете например эту статью, написанную на основе других статей и т.д. Но ни в одной из них никакой конкретики, ни кодов ни шифров. Просто не "Эльбрус" и всё тут. Здесь не так давно зашёл разговор о "Эльбрусе" и почему некоторые источники его называют "Темп-С" (от 11 дек 2014).
> 
> Постановлением СМ СССР №75-26 от 27.01.1967 на вооружение принят комплекс 9К72 "Эльбрус" в составе модернизированной в процессе производства ракеты Р-17 (8К14 и 8К14-1) и СПУ 9П117 на шасси МАЗ-543А, получившей американскую и натовскую классификацию "SS-1B" и "SCUD-B". Кто переубедит в обратном буду рад пообщаться.
> 
> 
> Знатоком РВСН себя не считаю, но в двух словах, Ярс - это модернизированный "Тополь-М". Испытания комплекса РС-24 с 2007 года, с 2009 г. в опытной эксплуатации, с 2012 г. в серии. Уже ведутся работы по модернизированному Ярс-М.


М.б. в теме "Вести Новороссии" не стоит обсуждать 9к72, "Скад" и так полюбившийся Вам "Эльбрус")) Пока не стоит :Biggrin:  

 Так что ж такое за словообразование  "Ярс" ?

----------


## APKAH

> М.б. в теме "Вести Новороссии" не стоит обсуждать 9к72, "Скад" и так полюбившийся Вам "Эльбрус")) Пока не стоит


Согласен, отклонились от темы. Исправляемся.

Наверное многие сегодня задаются вопросом, когда же начнётся третий этап? И на каких границах он завершится...

Как видим запрет на фотографирование дошёл ещё не до всех военнослужащих, а с выкладкой фотографий на vk, да ещё и с геопривязкой, товарищи невзначай делают работу разведки врага и вредят не только себе. Если летом склады военторга располагались в основном заводских помещениях, ныне места уже не хватает, приходится раскладывать 60-70 килограммовые снаряды штабелями прямо в поле в 10 км от границы...чую "дискотека" летом в АТО для украинских военных будет и днём и ночью без перерыва:
_на фото боеприпасы к одной лишь РСЗО БМ-21 "Град", одна из перевалочных баз "военторга" открытого типа в районе Каменск-Шахтинска Ростовской области_:

----------


## APKAH

А вот ещё из той же серии...Попалась на глаза такая фотография  :Redface: 
Это же очевидный факт присутствия на Донбассе не только российских РСЗО Смерч, но даже российских Су-27! Завтра американцы выступят с заявлением что у них наконец-то появились фотодоказательства...

----------


## Казанец

Это флаг несуществующего ныне государства Казакия. Фото постановочное, может быть снято где и когда угодно. С нас-то какой спрос? :Tongue:

----------


## OKA

"Захарченко: Мы готовы принять всю Украину в состав ДНР

Глава Донецкой Народной Республики заявил, что в Донбассе люди строят своими руками такое государство, о котором кричали манифестанты на майдане.

Глава Донецкой Народной Республики Александр Захарченко в интервью LifeNews признался, что если украинские области выразят желание войти в состав ДНР, то жители народной республики с радостью примут их.

— Украина может войти в состав ДНР. Мы примем все братские республики: Харьковскую, Запорожскую, Львовскую, Одесскую, Киевские и другие. Страна должна переродиться, — сказал Александр Захарченко.

Как отметил политик, когда на киевском майдане активисты кричали, что на Украине необходимо бороться с коррупцией, насилием, в стране ничего не изменилось. В то время как в Донецкой Народной Республике жители и ополченцы строят новое государство своими руками.

— Здесь происходит перерождение государства. Мы делаем то, о чем они кричали на майдане. Как объединительная сила Донецк и Донбасс мы в состоянии объединить те республики и регионы, которые выразят желание вступить в ДНР. Мы приветствуем всех наших друзей и даже врагов, — заключил Захарченко.

Кроме того, глава Донецкой Народной Республики отметил, что в Донецке приветствуют и политических беженцев с Украины. В частности, сейчас в столице Донбасса работают уже активисты Евромайдана, политические деятели, журналисты и коммунисты, права которых ущемляют на Украине.

По словам Александра Захарченко, сейчас в ДНР активно восстанавливают инфраструктуру, готовят социальные реформы. Помимо дорог в республике восстанавливают детские сады, театры."

Захарченко: Мы готовы принять всю Украину в состав ДНР - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

И ПМР заодно)) И какую нибудь "Козацкую Народную Республику" на Русинской границе забацать и тоже принять в состав Новороссии)) С филиалом 14 армии.

----------


## OKA

Отличная познавательная статья  : "Война вернётся"

Завтра — еженедельная газета

----------


## OKA

"Ситуация на фронте к 27 апреля        colonelcassad        27 апреля, 13:53

    Сводка военных событий в Новороссии за 25-26.04.2015

    За 25 и 26 апреля обстановка в Новороссии значительно ухудшилась. Массированным обстрелам подвергается Горловка, в Донецке обстреливаются северные и северо-западные окраины города, под Широкино боевые действия существенно активизировались, что было отмечено в отчёте мониторинговой миссии ОБСЕ. 25 апреля в ДНР было зафиксировано применение РСЗО «Град» в Тельмановском районе. При этом украинская сторона поспешила обвинить ополченцев в использовании реактивных установок, однако повреждения от снарядов «Града» были зафиксированы только на территории, контролируемой ДНР – в посёлке Новая Марьевка.
    26 апреля был зафиксирован обстрел посёлка Новолуганское, находящегося у Светлодарска. О том, кто совершил обстрел, не сообщалось, однако есть предположение, что стрельба по жилому сектору – результат межведомственных разногласий между ВСУ и остатками добровольческих батальонов.
    В целом, интенсивность обстрелов населённых пунктов Донбасса постепенно нарастает. Украинские войска полностью готовы перейти в наступление. По данным разведки ДНР, вдоль линии соприкосновения сосредоточено до 7 мобильных тактических групп, усиленных батареями РСЗО «Град». Наиболее тяжелая обстановка в настоящее время складывается в районах Новой Марьевки, Широкино, Горловки, Жабичева, Григоровки, Лозового, Спартака, Тельманово, Сосновки, Саханки, Октябрьского и Донецкого аэропорта.
    В ЛНР ситуация складывается более спокойная, однако напряжённость также возрастает. Постоянные перестрелки возникают в районе Станицы Луганской, на трассе Бахмутка и под Счастьем. В целом, на луганском направлении интенсивность боёв пока не очень высока, возможно, в связи с тем, что украинское командование основным направлением для удара выбрало Донецкий фронт.

    Военные события в ДНР

    По состоянию на 8:00 25 апреля в Донецке было тихо, боевые действия не велись. 25 апреля около 10:30 и 20:00 ВСУ произвели обстрелы района Донецкого аэропорта. Около 22:00 со стороны н.п. Песок ВСУ вели артиллерийский обстрел района шахты Октябрьская. В 22:45 по району шахты удары наносили с северо-западного направления. В 23:30 посёлок шахты Октябрьской был обстрелян зажигательными снарядами. Район Донецкого аэропорта до полуночи 26 апреля обстреливался из стрелкового оружия и миномётов.
    В ночь с 25 на 26 апреля обстреливались Петровский и Куйбышевский районы. В результате обстрелов зафиксированы повреждения в жилых домах, пострадавших нет. По состоянию на 11:00 26 апреля со стороны Донецкого аэропорта снова доносилась канонада. Во второй половине 26 апреля Киевский район подвергся обстрелу со стороны силовиков, по состоянию на 18:30 в районе завода Точмаш наблюдалось сильное задымление, других подробностей не сообщалось.
    По состоянию на 20:00 25 апреля в районе Песок и Спартака возобновились бои. В 22:45 25 апреля в Песках шёл бой средней интенсивности. Около 9:00 часов утра 26 апреля были зафиксированы взаимные обстрелы между ополчением и украинскими силовиками в районе посёлков Пески и Жабуньки.
    25 апреля около 10 утра фиксировалось активное прибытие украинской бронетехники (танков и тяжелой ствольной самоходной артиллерии) в район н.п. Уманское (на северо-западе от Донецка).
    Как сообщила украинская сторона, 26 апреля перестрелки были зафиксированы в районе населенных пунктов Авдеевка, Опытное и Кирово.
    25 апреля с 20:00 до 20:45 в районе Горловки украинские военные вели обстрел шахты 6/7. На севере Горловки в районе Майорска шёл стрелковый бой. В 21:15 был осуществлён обстрел позиций ополчения на северных и северо-западных окраинах Горловки из 120-мм миномётов. Около 22:00 под интенсивный обстрел попал н.п. Зайцево и западные окраины Горловки. По состоянию на 22:10 украинские военные наносили удары по микрорайону Горловки Гольмовский со стороны Курдюмовского поста. В 22:30 ВСУ наносили удары по окраинам Горловки со стороны н.п. Шумы и Майорска. На 23:00 25 апреля обстрел Горловки продолжался. В Зайцево были зафиксированы повреждения в жилых домах. О пострадавших не сообщалось. В 23:20 ВСУ вели обстрел района Глубокой со стороны шахты «Южная», также была активна украинская ствольная артиллерия в районе н.п. Курдюмовка. Около 23:40 25 апреля несколько огневых позиций ВСУ в районе н.п. Шумы и Майорска были подавлены ответным огнём ополчения. К полуночи 26 апреля обстрелы и бои в Горловке стихли.
    26 апреля около 21:00 в Горловке снова слышны разрывы на севере города. Обстрел шёл со стороны Дзержинска. В северо-западной части города прогремели два сильных взрыва. Также под обстрелом находился микрорайон Гольминский. К полуночи 27 апреля обстрелы Горловки прекратились.
    Около 22:00 был обстрелян населённый пункт Новолуганское. Кто произвёл обстрел, неизвестно. В результате обстрела зафиксировано попадание в жилой дом, пострадавших нет. По неподтвержденным данным, обстрел вёлся из РСЗО «Град». Других подробностей не сообщалось.
    Около полуночи 26 апреля над Донецком и Горловкой появились беспилотники ВСУ. ПВО ополчения вела огонь, пытаясь их сбить.
    Украинские силовики в ночь на 25 апреля обстреляли поселок Новая Марьевка Тельмановского района из РСЗО «Град», в результате обстрела погиб один ополченец. На место отправились представители ОБСЕ и Совместного центра по контролю и координации прекращения огня для изучения последствий обстрела и сбора свидетельств местных жителей. В Минобороны определили направление, откуда был нанесён удар по населённому пункту – обстрел был осуществлён со стороны села Гранитное (Волновахский район ДНР, контролируется ВСУ).

    В свою очередь украинские силовики сообщили, что в ночь с 24 на 25 апреля украинские позиции в районе поселка Гранитное были также якобы обстреляны ополчением из РСЗО «Град». Об этом сообщили в 72-й отдельной механизированной бригаде ВСУ.
    В 5:00 26 апреля украинские силовики обстреляли из тяжелых орудий село Саханка в Новоазовском районе, однако по данным Минобороны, ополченцев в данном населённом пункте нет. По Саханке вёлся прицельный огонь из 150-мм и 120-мм орудий. Один из снарядов попал в школу и детский сад, которые получили частичные разрушения. Также снаряды попадали в жилые дома, взрывной волной выбило стёкла. Также в результате обстрела был поврежден памятник воинам Великой Отечественной войны. Жертв и пострадавших нет.
    25 апреля с 06:25 начался обстрел украинских позиций в селе Широкино из артиллерии (предположительно, пушки Д-30 122-мм калибра) и длился до 8 утра. В результате обстрела, по непроверенным данным, два украинских военнослужащих получили ранения, один из них по дороге в больницу скончался. После 8:00 и до вечера 25 апреля в селе и окрестностях было тихо.
    26 апреля в 6:40 утра, как сообщила украинская сторона, произошла перестрелка в районе Широкино между ополченцами и бойцами из полка «Азов» и батальона «Донбасс» с использованием гаубиц. О последствиях не сообщалось. По состоянию на 7:45 в селе наступило затишье.
    Во второй половине дня, украинские войска начали артобстрел с направления п.Лебединское и Сопино в сторону Широкино. В результате ответного огня ополчения позиции ВСУ в районе .Лебединского и Сопино были частично подавлены, один из украинских блокпостов повреждён.
    Около 17:06 жители Мариуполя увидели густой черный дым со стороны н.п. Широкино. Якобы горела техника украинских военных, подожжённая ополченцами из ПТУРов. Интенсивность боёв в Широкино к концу 26 апреля существенно возросла. 26 апреля в Широкино под обстрел попала группа журналистов News-Front, о состоянии журналистов не сообщалось.

    Военные события в ЛНР

    25 апреля в 7:20 на Попаснянском направлении киевские силовики обстреляли из гранатомётов два тепловоза на 47 км перегон Сентяновка-Шипилово. Два машиниста получили ранения, локомотив сильно поврежден. Также повреждено железнодорожное полотно. Движение поездов на указанном участке остановлено.
    26 апреля в районе населённого пункта Крымское и Сокольники шли перестрелки между ополчением и ВСУ с применением стрелкового оружия.
    С 7:15 и почти до восьми утра 25 апреля украинские силовики с окраин города Счастье произвели 20 выстрелов из миномёта калибром 82 мм по селу Раёвка, где расположены позиции Народной милиции ЛНР. В результате обстрела никто не пострадал. Информация об обстреле была доведена до представителей СЦКК.

    26 апреля в районе Счастья продолжались локальные перестрелки. По данным ВСУ, 26 апреля в 22:05 украинские позиции в районе Счастья были якобы обстреляны из ЗУ-23-2.
    По состоянию на 22:30 25 апреля в районе Станицы Луганской шёл бой с активным применением пулеметов и автоматических гранатомётов. 26 апреля периодические локальные боестолкновения в районе Станицы продолжались.

    25 апреля на полигоне «Широкий Лан» в Николаевской области проходили учения ВСУ с применением штурмовой авиации, боевых и десантных вертолетов, а также бронетехники. Учения посетил президент Украины Петр Порошенко. В военно-тактических учениях Вооруженных сил Украины в Николаевской области участвовали почти 3 тыс. военнослужащих и около 400 единиц техники.
    Киев планирует потратить 800 млн гривен на строительство укреплений на восточной границе Украины в рамках проекта «Стена». По состоянию на 25 апреля из них 300 млн гривен уже было выделено на предоплату.

    Сводка подготовлена сотрудниками Информационно-аналитического Центра "Кассад"

Сводка военных событий в Новороссии за 25-26.04.2015 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня - цинк
Карта боевых действий в Новороссии на 25 апреля (от warindonbass) » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня - масштабируемая карта боевых действий за 25 апреля

    Утренняя сводка МО ДНР.

    ВСУ за сутки 51 раз обстреляли территорию ДНР. Об этом утром 27 апреля сообщило Министерство обороны ДНР.
    В минувшие сутки был зафиксирован 51 обстрел населенных пунктов Республики со стороны украинских силовиков. Снова были задействованы артиллерийские установки — сообщили в Министерстве обороны ДНР.
    В результате обстрелов один ополченец погиб, один получил тяжелые ранения. Под «огонь украинских карательных батальонов попали населенные пункты Новая Марьевка, Широкино, Горловка, Спартак, Жабичево, Безыменное», а также шахта «Октябрьская», район «Вольво-Центра» в Донецке и Донецкий аэропорт.
    Эдуард Басурин (замкомандующего корпусом Минобороны ДНР) сообщил, что сектор обстрела ВСУ населенных пунктов ДНР вырос.
    Особую озабоченность продолжает вызывать район «напряженности» на юге Республики, где сектор артиллерийского обстрела со стороны украинских силовиков стал шире и захватывает теперь помимо н.п. Широкино также поселки Саханка и Безыменное

Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 27.04.2015 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня - цинк

    27.04.15. Сводка по данным ополчения, мирных жителей и источников в МО ЛНР.

    "За сутки 69 обстрелов - 9 из танков, 13 из ББМ, 17 из минометов, 22 из гранатометов, ПТРК и ПТУР, 5 из ЗУ , 2 из пушек "Рапира", 1 из гаубиц Д-30. По всему фронту шли перестрелки из стрелкового вооружения и снайперские дуэли. Ни одной атаки не зафиксировано, пресечены попытки 2 ДРГ перейти через линию фронта, в небе над ЛНР замечено 13 БПЛА. Потери ВСУ за стуки составляют -5 ранеными, 1 БТР поврежден, 1 БТР и 2 миномета уничтожены, подавлено 12 огневых точек (из танков и ПТРК). Потери ВСН за сутки 1 раненый, 3 БТР повреждены (стояли колонной, попали под обстрел АГС под Попасной), уничтожен один миномет и один ДОТ в котором находились КПВТ, ПТУР и АГС. Кроме того зафиксировано 3 столкновения ВСУ и нац. гвардии - в результате 12 раненых за сутки). Источники в МО ЛНР говорят, что уменьшение количества обстрелов, разведывательных действий и атак происходит только потому что ВСУ уже все разведали и по всюду прощупали нашу оборону. На данный момент официальный данные приуменьшают количество обстрелов на 20-30. Это и в ДНР и в ЛНР. Реально же обстрелов больше, и огонь открываться на каждый 4ый из них."

https://vk.com/civilwar1?w=wall-35660695_20287 - цинк


Спецназ ГРУ ДНР. Про войну за чашкой чая » Cassad-TV - про войну за кружкой чая - бойцы спецназа ГРУ о войне на Донбассе.

    В целом, на 27 апреля, возобновившиеся обстрелы, бои и бестолкновения вышли на устойчивый среднеинтенсивный уровень, после примерно полутора месяцев низкоинтенсивных боевых действий с начала марта по 12 апреля.
    Тенденций к возврату к мартовскому уровню "перемирия" нет. ВСУ продолжают прощупывать оборону ВСН, не брезгуя и обстрелами городской застройки. Конфигурация как минимум 2х группировок ВСУ по прежнему носит наступательный характер. Наличие наблюдателей ОБСЕ и представителей СЦКК как не трудно заметить, никак не мешает вести бои и обстрелы. А ведь еще не так давно боялись, что вот приедут ОБСЕшники, приедет Ленцов, приедет совместная миссия и бои прекратятся, а Донбасс начнут заталкивать на Украину. Как видим, эти страхи были мягко говоря необоснованными. На текущий момент нет никаких оснований полагать, что боевые действия прекратятся и что политическая часть минских соглашений будет выполняться."

Видео и комментарии здесь : Colonel Cassad - Ситуация на фронте к 27 апреля 



Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 28.04.2015 : 


"15:23 Очевидцы сообщили "Голосу Севастополя", что в первой половине дня, 28 апреля,  в районе Волновахи наблюдалась активная передислокация лёгкой бронетехники украинской армии. Колонны ВСУ двигались от Волновахи в сторону Новотроицкого (прифронтовой посёлок под Докучаевском).

15:00 Как сообщили редакции "Голоса Севастополя" местные жители, около 10:00 28 апреля в микрорайоне Восточный города Мариуполя было слышно несколько громких разрывов с направления Пионерское-Сопино

14:38 Саперы МЧС ЛНР извлекли сегодня с территории сельхозугодий агрофирмы в Краснодонском районе семь маршевых двигателей снарядов реактивных систем залпового огня (РСЗО) "Смерч". Об этом на месте событий сообщил начальник отдела организации пиротехнических работ МЧС ЛНР Александр Пробко.

Он рассказал, что элементы боеприпасов были обнаружены на территории агрофирмы "Червоное село" вблизи Новоанновки.
Всего же в разных районах Республики саперы МЧС извлекли уже "несколько десятков" частей боеприпасов РЗСО "Смерч".
"Ежемесячно мы извлекаем около 100 единиц снарядов и других взрывоопасных предметов", - отметил Пробко.
Он пояснил, что все обнаруженные взрывоопасные предметы сотрудники инженерно-саперного подразделения МЧС обезвреживают и передают специалистам Народной милиции, которые затем осуществляют их ликвидацию.

3:41 В результате обстрела со стороны ВСУ поселка Донецк-Северный Ясиноватского района ранен местный житель, сообщил сегодня глава администрации города Ясиноватая Юрий Корсар.

«Вчера днем в ногу был ранен житель поселка железнодорожной станции Донецк-Северный в нашем районе, по улице Привокзальной. Ему 68 лет», — заявил мэр.

Как отметил Корсар, мужчина получил осколочное ранение в результате минометного обстрела со стороны позиций украинских военных, когда вышел во двор из своего дома.

«Скорая его забрала, он госпитализирован, сейчас в железнодорожной больнице Ясиноватой», — уточнил городской голова.

13:17 Киевские силовики сегодня обстреляли из артиллерии поселок Новая Марьевка в Тельмановском районе ДНР. Такой информацией поделился с журналистами замкомандующего корпусом Минобороны ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

— Сегодня утром с 7:00 до 8:50 Новая Марьевка подверглась очередному артиллерийскому обстрелу, в результате чего пострадал один мирный житель, — отметил он.

По его словам, не исключено что Специальная мониторинговая миссия ОБСЕ сегодня проинспектирует этот населенный пункт.

Жилой сектор поселка Новая Марьевка получил повреждения после утреннего обстрела силовиков. Об этом корр. ДАН сообщил Глава Тельмановской районной администрации Сергей Иванов позже сообщил, что в результате обстрела "в Новой Марьевке взрывной волной выбило стекла в трех жилых домах. Также были повреждены дороги, был обрыв электропроводов". Иванов добавил, что по состоянию на 13:00 электроснабжение в посёлке восстановлено.

12:05 Сегодня, 28 апреля, пресс-служба МЧС сообщает, что за прошедшие сутки личный состав министерства неоднократно привлекался для ликвидации последствий чрезвычайных ситуаций.

Так, 27 апреля в результате артобстрела ВСУ осколками повреждена газовая труба диаметром 100 мм по улице Чехословацкой в Куйбышевском районе Донецка.
Также спасатели МЧС ликвидировали пожар в помещении столярного цеха по улице Светлого Пути в Буденновском районе Донецка. Огнем уничтожены кровля и перекрытие. Причина пожара и убыток устанавливаются.

Также, как сообщает пресс-служба министерства, не прекращаются поисковые работы на месте крушения авиалайнера “Boeing-777″. Совместно с представителями миссии ОБСЕ в окрестностях поселка Грабово спасатели ГПСО г. Снежное обследовали территорию вокруг места падения самолета площадью около 4 га, на которой собрали порядка 400 кг мелких обломков авиалайнера.

09:35 Второй палаточный лагерь собирают в Ростовской области на случай роста потока беженцев из Украины. Об этом сообщает управление по информационной политике правительства Ростовской области.
Спасатели 15 апреля начали сборку первого палаточного лагеря рядом с городом Новошахтинском. Второй лагерь расположится в Матвеево-Курганском районе. Оба рассчитаны на тысячу человек и будут размещены там же, где действовали летом 2014 года."


Полностью с видео и комментариями здесь : Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 28.04.2015 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня

----------


## OKA

"Про обстрелы 28.04        colonelcassad        29 апреля, 15:00

    Коротко про вчерашние обстрелы, тем более что в комментариях просят освещать подобное.

    1. Вчера вечером противник довольно интенсивно вел огонь не только по позициям ВСН на различных участках фронта, но и накрывал города ДНР (на территории ЛНР интенсивность обстрелов традиционно поменьше, в силу того, что основная масса артиллерии сосредоточена на территории ДНР). Основными пострадавшими уже традиционно оказались Донецк и Горловка. В Донецке обстрелу подверглись прифронтовые районы, которые подвергались воздействию как 120-мм минометов, так и гаубичной артиллерии. Пусков из РСЗО не отмечалось. В Горловки вчера были сильнейшие обстрелы с начала апреля, начав под вечер, противник обстреливал город до глубокой ночи - несколько домов разрушено (по предварительным данным полностью уничтожено 5 частных домов), несколько повреждено. Разрушено половина городских газовых подстанций. Внятных цифр по разрушениям и жертвам пока нет. По предварительным данным, серьезных жертв по счастливой случайности не было.
    2. На текущий момент конфигурация фронта под Донецком и Горловкой такова, что противник может в целом совершенно свободно обстреливать часть этих городов, так как контрбатарейная борьба даже в условиях зимней кампании давал весьма ограниченный эффект. В то же время увеличившееся количестве БПЛА у противника, ведет к повышению точности стрельбы, что обуславливает значительный размах будущих разрушений в прифронтовых районах Горловки и Донецка. В условиях, когда часть артиллерии ВСН отведено в рамках выполнения Минских соглашений, то говорить о полномасштабной и эффективной контрбатарейной борьбе не приходится. Несколько снижает накал обстрелов практически полное непреминение сторонами РСЗО, которые в силу своей специфики как правило и наносят максимальный урон жилому фонду.
    3. Вместе с тем. по данным военной разведки ДНР, помимо уже традиционного накопления пехоты и техники противника в прифронтовой полосе, за последние дни отмечается подтягивание из районов накопления артиллерии и РСЗО поближе к фронту. В частности ранее отведенные к северу от Артемовска тяжелые РСЗО, ныне уже выдвинуты на восток от города. Аналогичные передвижения РСЗО отмечаются под Красногоровкой. В целом, уже в ближайшее время стоит ожидать активного введения в бой реактивной артиллерии. Пока же основное огневое воздейстие оказывают гаубицы Д-30, 120-мм минометы и танковые орудия. У нас примерно так же, разве что объем применения артиллерии несколько меньше.

    Ночной обстрел Горловки. Типа "перемирие".

    Хунта по этому поводу в очередной раз юродствует и заявлет, что вчера весь вечер Горловку обстреливали ВСН. Тут все как обычно "сами себя сожгли", "сами себя обстреливают". Впрочем все равно проговариваются, чьих рук это дело.

    PS. Так же еще по паре моментов.

    1. Пару дней назад в сети появилась информация и активно тиражировалась, что якобы под Екатерино-Николаевкой Амвросиевского района в холмах прячется группировка противника до 100 единиц бронетехники и около 800 человек пехоты. Видимо кто-то поленился посмотреть на карту или перепутал населенный пункт. На самом деле Екатерино-Николаевка находится в тылу у ВСН между Старобешево и Амвросиевкой и там если и могла оказаться какая-то группировка, то разве что ВСН в рамках сосредоточения резервов на случай активных действий ВСУ против Петровского района.

    2. Так же есть информация, что 26 апреля с авиабазы США в Кайзерслаутерне в 15-30 на Украину вылетело два военнотранспортных самолета ВВС США с людьми и снаряжением. Аэродром прибытия неизвестен. Предположительно, это часть процесса переброски военных подразделений на Западную Украину под прикрытием легенды про "учения".

    3. 29 апреля в 4:30 на Донецкой железной дороге, перегон Еленовка – Южнодонбасская, на 1168 километре ПК9 был совершен очередной подрыв пути. В результате взрыва образовалась воронка глубиной 5 м, диаметром 15 м, повреждены 175 метров четного и нечетного пути. Данный участок находится на территории, подконтрольной украинским силовикам. Жертв нет. Об этом сообщили в Минтрансе ДНР.

     Напомним, это уже четвертый по счету подрыв одного и того же перегона украинскими военными. В Минтрансе ДНР отметили, что цель данных подрывов – не допустить самостоятельное развитие Донецкой Народной Республики и блокировать любые связи с территорией Украины.

    4. Хорошое и весьма развернутое интервью военного врача из Донецка. Так сказать взгляд на некоторые вещи без иллюзий."





Подробнее с комментариями : Colonel Cassad - Про обстрелы 28.04




"О технических моментах.

1. По проектам.
В мае будет анонсирован наш новый информационный проект работа над которым идет с начала весны и который будет отражать следующую ступень развития нашей системы, которая начиналась с простенького сайта на Bloggere, которая позднее выросла в сеть информационных ресурсов направленных на информационную поддержку Новороссии. Роль видео в этом проекте значительно вырастет, текущий медиа-хостинг "Cassad-TV" Cassad-TV будет базовой платформой. Определенные изменения ждут и "Голос Севастополя" и "Кассад". "Военный Маркер" на сегодня пока заморожен ввиду недостатка средств.
Из последних нововведений неплохо себя показала функция "статьи от читателей" Добавление новости » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня, всем кто присылал свои материалы большое спасибо.
Так же спасибо всем, кто присылал и продолжает присылать информацию о ситуации на фронте и оккупированных территориях Доложить в оперативный круглосуточный Штаб Новороссии » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня. Разумеется, не все что там приходит, впоследствии подтверждается, но то что подтверждается, представляет немалу ценность. Работа над функцией самостоятельной заливки видео на медиа-хостинг ведется, точных сроков не скажу, но функцию постараемся реализовать в обозримой перспективе, дабы обеспечить более полную видео-картинку с Донбасса. В мае так же на постоянной основе должен возобновится выход видео-роликов с картой боевых действий.

2. По гуманитарной работе.
С мая мы значительно сокращаем работу в этом направлении и больше будет акцентировать внимание на информационно-аналитической работе и расширению сети информационных источников на Донбассе и на оккупированных территориях, в чем у нас после нового года наметился очевидный прогресс. Движение "Новороссия" Игоря Стрелкова планирует создавать политическое объединение и заниматься помимо гуманитарной работы на Донбассе еще и политической деятельностью внутри России. Лично я, как и мои коллеги в политику никогда не собирались (кто меня читает давно, знает что я внепартийный человек - в политических партиях и движениях не состоял, не состою и не собираюсь, хоть поддерживал и поддерживаю коммунистов), поэтому чтобы не разбрасываться еще и на политику, мы продолжим заниматься тем чем занимались с февраля 2014 года (сначала Крым, затем Донбасс), а движение в политику уже пойдет самостоятельно. Осенью мы дали движению неплохой старт и надеюсь у Игоря Ивановича получится с политическим будущим на новом этапе развития движения "Новороссия".
Заранее отвечаю на вопросы - не поменял ли ты свои взгляды на деятельность Стрелкова в Новороссии. Отвечаю - нет не поменял. Его деятельность в Новороссии как и в прошлом году я рассматриваю как ключевую для выживания ДНР. Это касается и Славянской эпопеи, и отхода в Донецк, и образования Южного Котла. Продолжающиеся попытки облить грязью решение прорываться из попавшего в оперативное окружение Славянска происходят из того, что Стрелков тогда сорвал планы сдачи Донецка 
Colonel Cassad - О политической подоплеке травли Стрелкова, чего ему до сих пор не могут простить. Без Стрелкова с большой долей вероятности, народные республики могли быть еще в прошлом году стерты с политической карты.

3. По ситуации на границе
По прежнему серьезные проблемы с провозкой медикаментов, продукты и форма более-менее проходит через границу по согласованиям. Блока как такового нет, есть разветвленная бюрократия, которая порой хуже вредительства, поэтому регулярные жалобы гуманитарщиков на проблемы на границе имеют под собой определенную почву. Украинских пограничников на границе как и ранее нет, так что истерики времен зимы на тему перекрытой границы и передачи границы под контроль хунты так истериками и остались. Проблемы в основном проистекают от весьма дуболомной борьбы с коммерческими грузами.
Касательно вопросов - как въехать на территорию Новороссии по гражданским делам или чтобы вступить в армию. Сейчас это можно сделать вполне легально, просто на общих основаниях пройдя проверку на КПП и добравшись до Донецка/Луганска, где можно либо заранее, либо уже на месте искать выходы на Республиканскую Гвардию или Армейский корпус народной республики.
Касательно выезда беженцев, то в связи с нарастающей интенсивностью боев, поток беженцев снова вырос, плюс на территорию России пытаются выехать и жители оккупированных территорий Юго-Востока, опасающиеся что пространство войны в ближайшее время может расшириться.

4. По сборам на армию.
Касательно сборов на Новороссию, то они как и на Украине достаточно серьезно просели и тут Стрелков ничуть не лукавит - общая усталость от войны, непонимание ее перспектив и целей, плюс рутинизация процесса, заметно снизили интерес к этой войне в самой России. Вместе с тем, армия ДНР и ЛНР как и прежде нуждается в форме, продуктах, медикаментах и снаряжении. Государство полностью этих потребностей не покрывает, поэтому без помощи гражданского общества на данном этапе никак не обойтись. К маю 2015 года наиболее острая ситуация с спец.снаряжением, БПЛА и частично с экипировкой. С кормежкой сейчас обстоит дело довольно неплохо. Ну а по лекарствам уже писал выше. Поэтому работа гуманитарных организаций как и ранее будет одной из ключевых в деле снабжения подразделений ВСН всем необходимым.

5. По документам.
В мае на "Рупоре Тоталитарной Пропаганды", "Голосе Севастополя" и других наших ресурсах будет опубликована большая группа документов по Дебальцево из тех, которые уже не представляют военной тайны + будет еще несколько материалов о дислокации войск противника и структуре вооруженных сил хунты. Так же есть информация о работе карательных структур хунты по ополченцам ДНР. То, что не является предметом военной тайны, будет освещаться. Так как личные данные карателей и некоторых представителей хунты в ЖЖ публиковать запрещают, более полные материалы будут выходить на "Кассаде" и "Голосе Севастополя". Если вы располагаете доступом к информации или документам, которые по вашему мнению представляют интерес, можете присылать в Оперативный Штаб Доложить в оперативный круглосуточный Штаб Новороссии » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня, возьмем в работу. Свидетельства очевидцев и анализ утекших документов в ходе этой войны порой давали неплохие результаты, чтобы ими пренебрегать. Разумеется публикацию идут на условиях сохранения анонимности."

Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 1.05.2015  Автор: Голос Севастополя от Сегодня, 09:00

Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 1.05.2015Оперативная информация с фронтов ДНР и ЛНР, военные сводки от Вооруженных сил Новороссии, новости АТО, фото- и видеоматериалы военных журналистов из горячих точек Донбасса, актуальные интервью с лидерами Новороссии.


21:10 Как стало известно "Голосу Севастополя", в н.п Широкино идет бой с применением 82 и 120 мм минометов, АГС, крупнокалиберных пулеметов и стрелкового оружия. Так же об этом сообщает пресс-служба полка "Азов". Как сообщается, бой начался около 20:00 и продолжается уже час.

20:39 Жители Донецка в 20:30 сообщили, что слышат отдельные выстрелы. Возможно, стрельба по «беспилотнику».

Также местные сообщают: «Взрыв на Юг от Крытого, вижу черное облачко. Пальба из пулемета»;«Опять стрельба слышна в Калиновке».

20:23 В районе Верхней Ольхвой боец  ВСУ подорвался на растяжке. Об этом заявил 1 мая спикер так называемой АТО в Луганской области Руслан Ткачук. По его словам, вчера, 30 апреля около 18:00 во время патрулирования территории внешнего периметра подразделения, военнослужащий подорвался на растяжке, вероятно, РГД-5, в результате чего получил осколочное ранение грудной клетки.

19:47 В пресс-центре так называемой АТО заявили, что 00:00 до 18:00 1 мая режим «тишины» был нарушен 29 раз. Перестрелки произошли в районе населенных пунктов ДНР Опытное, Пески, Широкино, Авдеевка; в районе населенных пунктов ЛНР Счастье, Сокольники, Трехизбенка.

19:08 В Николаеве пенсионер ударил в глаз главного тягнибоковца, защищая красное знамя. Страсти разгорелись  при его попытке развернуть красное знамя во время организованного, несмотря на запрет, митинга. На пенсионера тут же набросились украинские активисты. Однако в неравной схватке дедушке удалось заехать в глаз главному местному тягнибоковцу Демиду Губскому. Тот принялся хвататься за глаз и требовать от милиции задержать нарушителя. Пенсионера правоохранители не тронули.  Но первомайское шествие в г.Николаеве проукраинские активисты все-таки сорвали. 

18:24 Правоохранительные органы ДНР задержали группу лиц по подозрению в подготовке провокаций на майские праздники. Об этом сообщил мэр Донецка Игорь Мартынов, комментируя принятые в столице в последнее время меры безопасности.

«В интересах следствия точное количество задержанных диверсантов назвать не могу. Известно точно, что эти люди готовили ряд небезопасных акций в местах массового скопления людей», — сообщил глава горадминистрации, уточнив, что операция была проведена в последние 10 суток.

Мэр подчеркнул, что в городе к праздникам было увеличено количество полицейских патрулей, в ряде районов возобновлено видеонаблюдение.

17:58 Сотрудники МВД ЛНР изъяли в н.п.Краснодон у участников незаконного вооруженного формирования около 200 единиц оружия и более 70 ящиков с различными видами боеприпасов. Об этом на брифинге 1 мая сообщил министр внутренних дел Республики Игорь Корнет.

В ходе оперативных мероприятий, в частности, было изъято 88 автоматов, 46 гранатометов, 15 огнеметов, 13 снайперских винтовок, два пулемета, а также метательный нож и пика.

"В настоящее время по данному факту ведутся следственные действия, поэтому детали пока не раскрываем", - сказал министр.

17:43 Правоохранительные силы ДНР задержали бойцов карательного батальона «Правый сектор» во время установки маячков для корректировки огня. Об этом заявил 1 мая  вице-спикер Народного Совета страны Денис Пушилин, уточнив, что операция была проведана на Пасху.

«Благодаря комендантскому часу удалось предотвратить провокации на пасхальные и поминальные дни. В Донецке на кладбище «Лидиевка» и еще одном близлежащем были задержаны представители батальона «Правый сектор», которые разбрасывали «маячки» по местам скопления людей», — сказал он, отвечая на вопрос участников молодежного форума о перспективах отмены комендантского часа.

16:53 Кремль: Россия не может согласиться на ввод миротворцев в Донбасс.

Россия не может согласиться на ввод миротворцев на Украину, для этого необходимо согласие сторон конфликта в Донбассе, заявил пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков.

16:48 Полиция ЛНР в связи с майскими праздниками перешла на усиленный режим несения службы, охранять общественный порядок сотрудникам МВД помогут более 400 членов народных дружин. Об этом сообщили в пресс-службе МВД ЛНР.

16:30 Боец украинского добровольческого батальона «Азов», принимавший участие в вооружённом конфликте в Донбассе, задержан в Крыму, сообщила прокурор республики Наталья Поклонская. «Подозреваемый задержан, и в отношении него избрана мера пресечения в виде заключения под стражу», — сказала Наталья Поклонская. По её словам, задержанный подозревается в причастности к поджогу здания мечети «Чукурча» в Симферополе и покушении на теракт у здания прокуратуры республики в прошлом году».

16:00 Заявление президента Украины Петра Порошенко о необходимости закончить войну на Украине возвращением Донбасса и Крыма ведет только к эскалации конфликта. Об этом 1 мая заявил официальный представитель ДНР в Контактной группе, вице-спикер Народного Совета ДНР Денис Пушилин.

«Такие заявления Порошенко направлены на эскалацию конфликта в Донбассе. Это еще раз подтверждает тот факт, что Киев не готов к выполнению всех условий минских договоренностей», – сказал политик

15:22 Милиция задержала около десятка молодых людей на митинге украинских коммунистов у музея Великой Отечественной войны в Киеве.

Сотрудники милиции задержали 15 молодых людей в масках, которые пытались спровоцировать участников акции коммунистов возле музея Великой Отечественной войны.

14:58 В Полтавской области в результате ДТП с автобусом, который перевозил демобилизованных солдат ВСУ, погибли 2 человека и пятеро травмированы. Об этом сообщили в ОСО УМВД Украины в Полтавской области.

Согласно сообщению, около полуночи на 302 км автодороги Киев-Харьков произошло столкновение микроавтобуса "Фольксваген Т-4", который двигался в сторону Харькова, и автобуса "ХАЗ-3250", ехавшего навстречу.

В результате столкновения водитель "Фолькваген" погиб. Пассажиров в салоне транспортного средства не было. Кроме того, погиб 30-летний пассажир "ХАЗа". Водитель автобуса, а также его пассажиры получили телесные повреждения различной степени тяжести и доставлены на лечение в медицинские учреждения. 

13:53 Пресс-служба Госпогранслужбы Украины сообщила, что за прошедшие сутки украинскими пограничниками был зафиксирован пролет 6 беспилотников.

13:27 В пресс-службе Госпогранслужбы Украины 1 мая сообщили: "Сегодня ночью из стрелкового оружия был обстрелян блокпост "Майорское", на котором несут службу пограничники и военнослужащие ВСУ". Сообщается, что пострадавших нет.

13:13 В Одессу для обеспечения правопорядка стянули военную технику и подразделения МВД из 14 областей. Об этом сообщил украинский корреспондент Александр Полуев.

"Торжественный развод патрулей происходит на Куликовом поле, здесь собрались представители, как Одесского гарнизона милиции, так и отряды, присланные в Одессу для усиления на майские праздники, это подразделения из 14 областей Украины. … Так же, здесь присутствует большое количество техники, это военные КрАЗы, бронетранспортеры, патрульные автомобили", - сообщил Полуев.

12:51 За минувшие сутки в зоне так называемой АТО погибли двое украинских бойцов, еще двое получили ранения. Об этом на брифинге, сообщил спикер АП по вопросам АТО Андрей Лысенко. 

12:41 Блогер Анатолий Шарий высказал свое мнение по поводу стягивания в Одессу военной техники и силовиков.




12:33 Киевские силовики за последние сутки со стороны поселка Опытное нанесли свыше 140 ударов из минометов и артиллерийских установок по району Донецкого аэропорта. Об этом заявил сегодня 1 мая  журналистам заместитель командующего корпусом Минобороны ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

«Отмечаю, что наиболее активному артиллерийскому и минометному обстрелу подверглись район Донецкого аэропорта и «Вольво-центр». В районе аэропорта зафиксированы обстрелы со стороны Опытного из 120 мм артиллерийской установки – 19 выстрелов, 120 мм и 82 мм минометов – 123 выстрела», — отметил он.

12:14 Пресс-офицер так называемого сектора "А" (Луганщина)  Владимир Корнияка заявил, что за прошедшие сутки произошло 8 перестрелок между ВСУ и бойцами ЛНР: 1 артобстрел, 5 раз был зафиксирован огонь из гранатометов АГС-17 и 2 раза из стрелкового оружия. О потерях не сообщается.

11:41 «Правый сектор» обвинил украинских военных в обстреле их авто. Инцидент произошел в ночь на 1 мая. Представители организации заявили, что солдат обстрелял их машину, в которой находились их журналистки, возле блокпоста в Днепропетровской области.

В ответ на это в Минобороны Украины сообщили, что по автомобилю никто не стрелял, в попытке остановить машину военный сделал предупредительный выстрел в воздух.

«Легковой автомобиль выехал из лесополосы, не отреагировал на требование военнослужащих высокомобильных десантных войск ВСУ остановиться и продолжал двигаться на большой скорости в направлении блокпоста», — прокомментировали сообщение представители ведомства.

11:14 Спикер руководства Минобороны ДНР полковник Эдуард Басурин сообщил о действиях неизвестного спецназа, карающего украинских военных под Донецком. В зоне конфликта ВСУ прекратили имитацию прекращения огня. Брифинг в Донецке.

10:47 В штабе так называемой АТО говорят о провокациях в Широкино со стороны некой "третьей силы". О том, что обстрелы провоцируют заявил пресс-офицер сектора "М" Дмитрий Горбунов. 

По словам Гобунова, в последнее время такие провокации участились. 

"Очень часто, в последнее время вступает третья сила, это маленькие группы, которые выступают между нашими военнослужащими и "ДНР". Обстреливают наши позиции, затем поворачивают свои винтовки в сторону "ДНР", стреляют, и таким образом провоцируют взаимные обстрелы. Мы над этим работаем и знаем эту тактику", - заявил Горбунов. 

10:41 В ночь на 1 мая, по сообщению украинских СМИ  в районе н.п.Широкино якобы была велся огонь из гранатометов. Об этом сообщил пресс-офицер так называемого сектора "М" Дмитрий Горбунов. По его словам, около часа ночи позиции ВСУ были обстреляны из противотанкового гранатомета и подствольного гранатомета типа ГП-25.Об убитых и раненых с украинской стороны не сообщалось.

09:55 При изучении документов украинских силовиков Министерство обороны ДНР обнаружило на датированной июлем 2014 года карте отметки позиций ЗРК «Бук», заявил 30 апреля на брифинге в пресс-центре ДАН заместитель командующего корпусом Минобороны Эдуард Басурин.

09:49 Донецкая и Луганская народные республики согласны с назначением представителей ОБСЕ координаторами подгрупп Контактной группы в первый месяц их работы, заявили полномочные представители ДНР и ЛНР на мирных переговорах Денис Пушилин и Владислав Дейнего:

«Мы согласны, чтобы координаторами рабочих подгрупп минской Контактной группы стали временно, на первый месяц их работы, представители ОБСЕ».

09:45 В Одессе усиленная охрана общественного порядка будет до 10 мая. Об этом заявила советник так называемого председателя Одесской ОГА Зоя Казанжи.

09:41 Ополчение ДНР за прошедшие сутки зафиксировало 54 факта нарушения режима «тишины», сообщили в Минобороны ДНР.

«За сутки было зафиксировано 54 обстрела украинской стороной по населенным пунктам Республики, — сообщили в оборонном ведомстве. — Один военнослужащий ДНР погиб, еще один получил тяжелые ранения».

По сообщению собеседника агентства, противник не перестает использовать запрещенное Минскими соглашениями тяжелое вооружение. В минувшие сутки силовики 5 раз открывали огонь из артиллерийских установок, зафиксирован 1 танковый обстрел, 9 с использованием БТР и БМП, 28 минометных обстрелов, 2 из зенитных установок, 2 — ПТУР, 7 — гранатометов и стрелкового оружия.

Под обстрелом оказались Горловка, населенные пункты Широкино, Спартак, Лозовое, Луково и Жобуньки. Кроме того, в Донецке был обстрелян район «Вольво-Центра» и аэропорт.

09:36 Даже если Широкино будет демилитаризовано, Мариуполь останется надежно защищенным. Об этом в эфире "5 канала" заявил главный инспектор по гуманитарному и социальному обеспечению Главной инспекции Министерства обороны Украины Валентин Федичев.

"Относительно опасений относительно Мариуполя - вокруг города есть и Вооруженные силы, и подразделения Национальной гвардии. Мариуполь, даже если Широкино будет демилитаризованной зоной будет защищенным городом. Это я говорю абсолютно уверенно - город защищен независимо от демилитаризации Широкино", - заявил Федичев.

Вопрос о возможной демилитаризации Широкино стал актуальным после того, как в поселке начались активные боевые дейтвия. Часть населенного пункта контролируется силами ВСУ, часть - ополчением. Бои там не стихают, даже при присутствии мисии ОБСЕ.

09:24 Утром 1 мая в Одессу прибыли бойцы подразделения Альфа из других областей Украины, а также силовики, принимавшие участие в так называемой АТО на Донбассе. 

"В Одессу прибыли опытные специалисты центрального управления СБ Украины, в том числе и те, которые принимают участие в АТО. Возглавляет их руководитель АТО при СБУ. С целью повышения эффективности и мобильности проведения контртеррористических мероприятий из зоны АТО в город прибыла боевая техника спецподразделений Службы",- сказано в сообщении СБУ.

Утром 1 мая в Одессу прибыли бойцы подразделения Альфа из других областей Украины, а также силовики, принимавшие участие в АТО на востоке Украины. "В Одессу прибыли опытные специалисты центрального управления СБ Украины, в том числе и те, которые принимают участие в АТО. Возглавляет их руководитель АТО при СБУ. С целью повышения эффективности и мобильности проведения контртеррористических мероприятий из зоны АТО в город прибыла боевая техника спецподразделений Службы",- сказано в сообщении СБУ. 

09:17 На утро, первого мая в Донецке сохраняется спокойная обстановка, боевые действия не ведутся, сообщает Донецкая городская администрация.

«По состоянию на 8.00 в Донецке тихо, сообщения от жителей о происшествиях не поступают, боевые действия не ведутся», - отмечают в мэрии."


Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 1.05.2015 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня

----------


## OKA

Обстрелы Донецка 02.05 [Обновляется] : Colonel Cassad - Обстрелы Донецка 02.05 [Обновляется]


Хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 2.05.2015 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня 


Константин Сёмин о трагедии 2 мая в зеркале западных СМИ : https://www.facebook.com/KVSyomin/posts/355386744655043

----------


## OKA

Парад в Донецке : 




Под удары, надеюсь, не подставятся !

----------


## OKA

"ЛУГАНСК, 14 мая — РИА Новости. Экономическое сотрудничество между самопровозглашенной Луганской народной республикой и рядом стран развивается, планируется поставка в ЛНР рыбы из Прибалтики, сообщил в четверг председатель Государственного таможенного комитета ЛНР Андрей Карпак.

"Сейчас разрабатывается контракт на поставку рыбной продукции из стран Прибалтики", — сообщил Карпак на брифинге.

Он отметил что границу ЛНР сейчас пересекают товары не только Российской Федерации, как раньше. "Мы работаем не только с Российской Федерацией, но и с другими странами, которые желают сотрудничать", — сказал он. В числе таких стран названы Казахстан, Белоруссия, Турция. Готовятся документы по сотрудничеству с Приднестровьем и Польшей.

Карпак подчеркнул, что с января в госбюджет ЛНР с таможенных пошлин перечислено уже 11,2 миллиона гривен и 19 миллиона рублей. Подано более 600 тысяч таможенных деклараций."

Власти ЛНР: страны Прибалтики собираются поставлять в республику рыбу | РИА Новости







"Бои на Донбассе 10-13 мая    Офицер НКВД colonelcassad        14 мая, 15:54

    Так как пока нахожусь на отдыхе (с 16 мая обзоры возобновятся в обычном объеме), то пока обзорная сводка по боевым действиям на Донбассе за последние дни, когда Порошенко успел пообещать захватить Донецкий аэропорт, что сомнительно и назвать происходящее "псевдоперемирием", что является редким случаем, когда он не далек от истины.

    1. Широкино. Мариупольское направление.

    Бои под Широкино в последние дни и не думали прекращаться, но серьезных изменений в расположении сторон не выявлено. Хунта по прежнему удерживает высоты к западу от Широкино по направлению к Бердянскому и западные окраины Широкино. Так как атаки на позиции ВСН в апреле в целом успеха хунте не принесли, за последние дни к боданию в застройке поселка, добавились систематические обстрелы населенных пунктов контролируемых ВСН к северу от Широкино, вроде Саханки.

    Стороны регулярно несут потери убитыми и ранеными, но в достаточно умеренных количествах. Несмотря на заявления из ДНР, что обстрелы под Широкину ведут якобы только карательные части, на деле, помимо карательного полка "Азов" и роты батальона НГУ "Донбасс", части ВСУ активно принимают участие в боевых действиях, используя в том числе танки и артиллерию. На случай активизации противника, наши подтянули на новоазовское направление резервы, чтобы купировать возможную активность противника. Противник помимо проявляемой активности продолжает возводить оборонительные сооружения к северу от Мариуполя, расширяя сеть ротных опорных пунктов и наращивая количество долговременных сооружений и километраж траншей. С минными полями у хунты дела обстоят так себе ввиду нехватки мин, минирование в основном осуществляется в пределах оборонительного обвода Мариуполя. Предприятия и ключевые объекты социальной инфраструктуры города подготовлены к уничтожению на случай возможного отступления. Средства ПВО из под Мариуполя сейчас перебрасываются на Харьковское направление. В целом, бои на этом направлении носят позиционный характер с периодическими попытками хунты ограниченными силами вытеснить ВСН из Широкино. Так как пропагандистское значение Широкино за последнее время только выросло, то вместо вариантов с демилитаризацией Широкино, обе стороны наоборот подбрасывают силы к ставшему столь важным поселку.

http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7945/ - пехота ВСУ в Широкино поднимает флаг Украины
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7934/ - обстрел группы волонтеров в Широкино

    2. Донецк. Марьинка. Петровский район.

    В последние дни продолжались и обстрелы прифронтовых районов Донецка, а так же позиций ВСН к западу от города. В силу значительного превосходства в артиллерии на этом направлении, противник осуществлял их в довольно комфортных для себя условиях, тем более что большое кол-во БПЛА обеспечивает приемлемую точность огня. Вместе с тем. попытки атак в районе Марьинки, которые хунта предпринимает с начала мая, серьезных успехов ей не приносят. Проводимые силами 1-2 РТГ, они как правило вязнут, встречая плотный огонь подразделений ВСН. Под утро бои и обстрелы затихают, чтобы вечером возобновится. Наличие военных наблюдателей и миссии ОБСЕ никак этому процессу не препятствует. Причем если еще скажем в начале апреля хунта еще побаивалась открыто нарушать "перемирие", то сейчас на приличия уже положили с прибором. Да и смысл скрываться, если можно по итогам очередного дня боев заявить "мы соблюдаем перемирие" и вечером опять начать долбить из гаубиц.  Наши в основном стремятся подавить артиллерийский огонь со стороны Красногоровки.

    3. Пески, Опытное, Авдеевка.

    Позиционные на линии Пески-Авдеевка шли все последние дни, но серьезных изменений линия фронта не претерпела. Противник продолжает прощупывать оборону ВСН в районе Песок и Спартака, плюс периодически обстреливает позиции ВСН в районе Донецкого аэропорта. Наши в основном сидят в обороне, которая значительно укрепилась после кризисного моментам в середине апреля, когда чуть было не потеряли Спартак. Попутно идет контрбатарейная работа - в основном по ночам.
    Артиллерии у нас здесь сейчас поменьше чем у хунты, так как у нас часть стволов по прежнему для вида отведены в тыл. Хунта же и вовсе ничего не отводит, даже для вида. С точки зрения "соблюдения перемирия" данный участок наиболее показателен в плане разрыва реальности с ТВ картинкой.

    4. Горловка.

    В последние дни возобновились среднеинтенсивные обстрелы Горловки пик которых пришелся на вечер 12 мая. Как обычно обстрелам подвергаются позиции ВСН к западу от города + периодически цепляют окраины, причем ввиду конфигурации фронат, противник не брезгует и обстрелами из танковых орудий, которые достают до пригородов. Несмотря на некоторые разрушение, кол-во жертв среди военных и гражданских невелико.
    Так же стоит упомянуть о некоем конфликте внутри ДНР в результате которого, часть тяжелой техники которую недавно забирали из под Горловки под Донецк, до сих пор не вернули и разборки по этому поводу до сих пор продолжаются. Противник вероятно в курсе этой ситуации и этим возможно и объясняется активизиация действий на горловском направлении.

http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7928/ - ночной обстрел Горловки 12 мая
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7946/ - про обстрелы Горловки 1
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7941/ - про обстрелы Горловки 2
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7940/ - про результаты обстрела Горловки
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7959/ - обстановка на Донбассе за 13 мая

    Сводка СЦКК о нарушениях:
    «В среднем за сутки фиксируем около 80 нарушений. Обстановка очень напряженная: у нас появляются новые горячие точки, в том числе Горловка», — сказал в ходе инспекции в окрестностях села Широкино Новоазовского района представитель российской стороны в СЦКК полковник Александр Кучеренко. «По Широкино — до 30 нарушений в сутки», — добавил представитель СЦКК.

    Сводка МО ДНР:
    «За прошедшие сутки зафиксировано 43 обстрела территории ДНР со стороны украинских военных. В основном, стреляли из минометов — 17 раз. Также шесть раз применяли артиллерию, восемь раз танки, два — зенитную установку, БТР — один, ПТУР — четыре раза. Из гранатометов и стрелкового оружия атаковали пять раз», — заявили в Минобороны «Обстреляны поселки Красный Октябрь, Зайченко, Широкино, Железная Балка, Григоровка, Спартак, Калиновка, Новая Марьевка, Жабичево, а также территория Вольво-центра, аэропорта и шахты «Октябрьской» в Донецке», — уточнили в Минобороны.

    В целом, на территории ДНР продолжаются позиционные бои средней интенсивности, которые продолжаются в таком режиме уже чуть более месяца. За время боев хунта предпринимая локальные атаки смогла лишь немного потеснить ВСН на нейтралке у аэропорта и Песок, но более значимых успехов  в этой позиционной войне добиться не смогла.

    5. Бахмутка.

    Боестолкновения здесь носят спорадический характер и ежедневных интенсивных обстрелов и боестолкновений здесь нет. Бои то вспыхивают, то затухают. Противник смонтировал ударную группировку в районе Крымского и ждет отмашки. Наши одновременн продолжают укреплять линию фронта к западу от Славяносербска, попутно прощупывая оборону противника под Крымским и Новоташковским силами ДРГ. Основные резервы хунта подбрасывает к Попасной, Новоташковскому и Крымскому. Наши сосредотачивают основные резервы под Стахановым и за линией номерных блокопстов, попутно укрепляя линию фронта Станица Луганская - Славяносербск. Потери сторон здесь на уровне статистичесокй погрешности.

http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7955/ - о ситуации на 31-м блокопсте
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7924/ - обращение бойцов подразделения "Евпатория" к Порошенко

    6. Фронт Станица Луганская - Счастье - Славяносербск.

    Как и зимой, этот фронт остается наиболее стабильным и интенсивность боестолкновений и боев здесь находится на низком уровне. Противник здесь давно перешел к стратегической обороне и наступательных планов масштабного характера здесь очевидно нет.  С учетом плотности обороны войск хунты, наше командование по всей видимости так же не рассматривает это направление как приоритетное. Периодические боестолкновения на этом участке носят менее интенсивный характер и такого масштабного применения танков и артиллерии как под Донецком или Широкино, тут не отмечается. Бои идут в основном с применением легкого стрелкового оружия, минометов, ПТУРов, изредка артиллерия постреливает. В целом данный фронт носит второстепенный характер. Попутно усиливается и транспортная блокада ЛНР со стороны хунты.

    Официальная сводка по ЛНР на 13 мая.
    Также было зафиксировано 6 столкновений между ВСН и ВСУ, во всех шести случаях пехота, при огневой поддержки минометов и бронетехники, пыталась занять нейтральную полосу или атаковала позиции ВСН. 3 столкновения было в районе Сокольников, 1- в районе 31- го блокпоста, 1- в районе 29-го блокпоста и 1 - в районе Сизого. Также были пресечены попытки 3 ДРГ пересечь фронт: 2 - в районе Лобачево (контролирует ВСН) и 1- в районе Золотого (разделено между ВСН и ВСУ). В небе 18 раз были замечены БПЛА. Потери сторон за сутки составляют: ВСУ - 2 убитых и 24 раненых, 3 БТР повреждены, 1 БМП и 2 миномета (120 мм) уничтожены , 1 миномет (брошен бегущими от ответного огня украинскими военными) захвачен; ВСН - 15 раненых, 2 БМП повреждены, 1 огневая точка (ДОТ) уничтожена. ВСН и ВСУ в полной боевой готовности, ситуация сильно накалена".

    В целом, интенсивность боевых действий на территории ЛНР несколько ниже, чем на территории ДНР, где по всей видимости и развернутся главные события, хотя говорить о том, что в ЛНР действует "перемирие" так же не приходится.

    По персоналиям.

    Стрелков, Хмурый, Петровский, Козицын по прежнему в России - из них наиболее вероятно возвращение Безлера и может быть Петровского.
    Кононов вернулся в мае после длительного отстуствия в период которого МО ДНР руководил "Кэп". Надолго ли, будем посмотреть.
    Захарченко до сих пор полностью не оправился от случайного ранения полученного в Углегорске. Оно не смертельное, но просто неприятное - заживать будет долго. Отдавая должное личному мужеству Захарченко, все же не следует главе государства бегать с автоматам во время зачисток.
    После разоружения отряда Сафоненко, сам атаман до сих пор в розыске, хотя и распространяются слухи, что он был якобы убит в перестрелке, но на данный момент фактических подтверждений нет.

    Плюс сводки.

http://voicesevas.ru/news/13507-hron...-14052015.html - онлайн-трансляция боевых действий на "Голосе Севастополя" за 14 мая
http://voicesevas.ru/news/yugo-vosto...-13052015.html - хроника военных событий в Новороссии за 13 мая
http://cassad.net/category/war/1612-...-13052015.html - сводка военных событий в Новороссии за 13 мая
http://voicesevas.ru/maps/13514-voen...2015-goda.html - масштабируемая военно-гуманитарная карта за 12-13 мая
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7938/ - видео-сводка от "Кассад-ТВ" за 12-13 мая
http://cassad.net/tv/videos/7918/ - видео-сводка от "Кассад-ТВ" за 11-12 мая "

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com....html#comments

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 14 мая 2015 г.  источник: Украинские диверсанты закладывают мины на дорогах мирных дончан - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

Под Донецком на мине подорвался легковой автомобиль, один человек погиб.

Вооруженный конфликт в Донбассе продолжает вести счет жертв среди мирных жителей. Сегодня под Донецком на мине подорвался гражданский легковой автомобиль. Погиб его водитель, трое находившихся в машине получили ранения. В штабе ополчения ДНР считают, что подрыв — дело рук диверсионных групп с украинской стороны.

— Активизировалась деятельность украинских диверсионно-разведывательных групп. Так, возле села Славное Марьинского района на мине подорвался легковой автомобиль. Один человек погиб, трое ранены, — сообщил журналистам заместитель командующего штабом ополчения самопровозглашенной Донецкой Народной Республики Эдуард Басурин.

О том, что ДГ появляются на территории, подконтрольной ДНР, представители штаба сообщали неоднократно. Особенно много диверсантов было замечено в дни майских праздников. Одновременно с их активизацией общее число обстрелов Донецка сократилось. Однако у ополченцев есть основания предполагать, что силовики готовят новые акции.

Наибольшую тревогу у руководства республики вызывает обстановка в дни праздников и в условиях, когда дончане собираются большими группами в одном месте. По данным разведки ДНР, провокации готовились в том числе и ко дню Красной Горки — когда проводится массовое посещение кладбищ.

По данным заместителя председателя Народного совета ДНР Дениса Пушилина, за многочисленными беспорядками и обстрелами мирного населения обычно стоят диверсанты, а также представители «Правого сектора» (деятельность организации запрещена в России по решению ВС. — Прим. LifeNews). Пушилин полагает, что исполнители диверсионных акций имеют идеологические нарушения, а также проблемы с восприятием окружающего мира.

Кроме того, не прекращаются и провокации со стороны украинской стороны с использованием танков и артиллерийских установок. Более того, донецкая сторона получила информацию о передвижении техники, включая системы «Град» и «Ураган» ближе к линии соприкосновения. Кроме того, силовики развернули на своей территории дополнительные склады, которые уже загрузили двумя тысячами тонн боеприпасов."

----------


## OKA

"Международная конференция солидарности с Донбассом      colonelcassad        17 мая, 18:43

    В Алчевске прошел Международный форум солидарности с Донбассом

    Греки, итальянцы и испанцы готовы помочь Новороссии
    По стечению ряда обстоятельств, ось военной и социальной напряженности в современной Европе проходит по южному краю. Начинается в Стране Басков, проходит через Грецию, Кипр, Косово и бывшие югославские республики, и другим своим острием упирается в Донецк и Луганск. Добровольцы из некоторых западноевропейских стран уже давно воюют в народном ополчении. И не случайно накануне Дня Великой Победы на многострадальной земле Юго-Востока появились люди из Страны Басков, Каталонии, Арагона, Италии и Греции. 8 мая на территории ЛНР состоялся форум международной солидарности «Антифашизм, интернационализм, солидарность».

    В гостях у Мозгового



    В преддверии форума обстановка на линии соприкосновения стала обостряться — ВСУ резко усилили обстрелы Донецка, Горловки и других городов. Перед тем, как отправится в дорогу, я еще раз позвонил одному из организаторов, Максиму Чаленко, с вопросом — не отменяется ли встреча? Максим ответил: форум состоится, даже если начнется полномасштабная война.

    И, тем не менее, мероприятие оказалось под угрозой срыва. Виной тому стало вовсе не предполагаемое наступление украинской армии. Сорвать проведение форума попытался кто-то в руководстве Луганской Народной Республики. Едва попав на территорию ЛНР через пограничный переход «Изварино», мы узнали, что форума, который должен был пройти в Луганске, из-за противодействия неких местных чиновников не будет, хотя ранее они сами разрешили провести конференцию. При этом и МИД, и некоторые другие службы ЛНР продолжали выступать за проведение форума, справедливо полагая крайне важной международную поддержку молодой народной республики. На тот момент более сотни участников, среди которых было много иностранцев, уже приехали в Новороссию.
    В итоге гостей согласился принять в расположении одного из своих подразделений в Алчевске командир Отдельной механизированной бригады «Призрак» Алексей Мозговой. Там, в казарменных условиях, и разместили делегатов из России, Украины, Беларуси, Италии, Испании, Греции, Великобритании, Германии и Турции.
    7 мая, после обеда, на территории всего Донбасса отключились сотовая связь и интернет. Некоторые говорили, что это обычная ситуация для прифронтовой зоны, другие видели в этом очередной признак готовящегося наступления армии хунты. Вечером того же дня стало известно, что комбрига вызывали в Луганск для объяснений. Разбирательство было жесткое, командира бригады чуть не арестовали, но Мозговой все же вернулся и объявил, что конференция состоится, во что бы то ни стало. Утром следующего дня, направляясь к зданию местного ДК, приехавшие делегации еще не знали, что их там ждет. Но форум солидарности, как и обещали организаторы, состоялся.

 Новороссия — государство будущего?

    Открыл конференцию сам Алексей Мозговой. Комбриг «Призрака» говорил о том, как важно единство всех политических сил в ситуации борьбы за выживание народных республик.
    «Нас никому не разъединить. Объединяет нас общая цель — борьба с фашизмом. Но мы не можем забывать и о других проблемах, существующих в наших государствах. Несмотря на то, что я получил запрет, мы проводим этот форум. Человеку вольному, народу вольному нельзя запретить говорить правду», — поприветствовал собравшихся Мозговой.

    Одной из самых представительных иностранных делегаций стала греческая. Многие греческие делегаты прекрасно говорили по-русски.
    «Происходящее сегодня на Донбассе — это восстание народных масс против фашизма, первое такое восстание в XXI веке. Современный фашизм превратился в наиболее агрессивные силы глобализма. Только сегодня инструменты геноцида усовершенствованы — это и войны, и финансовая зависимость от международных валютных центров. Все беды греческого народа проистекают от США, ЕС и НАТО. Марионеткой американского империализма является и киевский режим. Но мы должны помочь новым государствам стать подлинно народными республиками и избавиться от олигархической заразы!», — призвал активист из Греции Пателис Димитрис, который выступил вслед за Мозговым.

    К слову, общественные деятели Эллады обеспокоены еще и судьбой греческой общины на Донбассе и Украине. По непонятным причинам киевские власти недавно приняли решение о переносе консульства Греции из Мариуполя, где в основном проживает греческая диаспора, в Днепропетровск.
    Наконец, греческие активисты на конференции обещали прислать для работы на Донбассе гражданских специалистов, и заявили о готовности принимать пострадавших из охваченного войной региона в своих семьях в Греции.

    Игорь Камили из Социалистической партии Италии сказал, что современная цивилизация начала обратный отсчет и снова оказалась в лапах коричневой чумы. По мнению Камили, Атлантический пакт сеет хаос и ведет к установлению прямых фашистских режимов в Европе. И первым против него поднял оружие народ Донбасса. Бойцы Новороссии снова несут свободу и справедливость в Европу. Прогрессивные итальянцы, глядя на Донбасс и его ополченцев, вспоминают Гарибальдийские бригады и Народный фронт.
    «Борьба героев Донбасса — это борьба за людей! Рабочие, шахтеры и солдаты Донбасса объединены духовно, на почве традиций защиты своей земли и борьбы за лучшее будущее. Они напоминают героев прошлого, таких, как Нестор Махно», — в присущей уроженцам Апеннин экспрессивной манере заявил Игорь Камили.

    Любовь Корсакова из Донецка напомнила о том, что Организация украинских националистов (ОУН), ныне восстановленная и прославляемая в Киеве, была признана Нюрнбергским международным трибуналом преступной. И о том, что на протяжении всей своей истории США разжигали по два вооруженных конфликта в год, уничтожили миллионы индейцев, африканцев, вьетнамцев, а теперь к ним присоединились и тысячи убитых на Донбассе и миллионы беженцев.

    Евгений Волленберг, замполит бригады «Призрак», говорил о том, что пропаганда хунты способна зомбировать самых разных людей. «Сегодня даже некоторые украинские «антифа» воюют в добровольческих батальонах, убивают и мучают народ Донбасса. Они оказались псевдоантифашистами. Но долг ополченцев в том, чтобы не впадать в забытье, не дать превратить этот конфликт в войну русских с украинцами. Украинцы — это не фашисты. В рядах ополчения сражаются люди разных национальностей, в том числе и те, кто бежал из ВСУ. После разгрома фашизма люди увидят другую Украину», — отметил Волленберг.

    По мнению замполита, надо не только строить ЛНР, но и помочь соседней Украине избавиться от национализма, создать свое свободное государство. «Мы, граждане Новороссии, обязаны помочь жителям Украины наладить эту жизнь иначе. После победы мы перекуем оружие на инструменты, с помощью которого построим новый мир», — закончил свое выступление Евгений Волленберг.

    Итальянец Люджетта Барелла, представитель Коммунистической партии «Рифондационе», рассказал о тотальной лжи западных СМИ по поводу событий на Украине. «Характерно, что учитывая особенности «левой» ментальности многих европейцев, западные СМИ с самого начала стали называть вооруженных националистов на Майдане «молодыми революционерами» и «борцами за свободу», — отметил итальянский коммунист. — На деле в Киеве происходила не революция, а государственный переворот. Огромную роль в его подготовке сыграли неправительственные организации — троянский конь западного империализма, дающего «гуманитарные» подачки одной рукой, и забирающего все национальное достояние — другой. Сегодня в самом ЕС богатые северные государства, прежде всего — Германия, захватывают национальный народный капитал стран Южной Европы. 113 баз НАТО в Италии обеспечивает там чужие интересы. Но победа над украинским фашизмом даст толчок социальной борьбе во всей Европе».

    Юрий Синенко из общественного объединения «Коммунисты Луганщины» констатировал, что на Украине сегодня силу права заменил «Правый сектор». Основу идеологии киевской хунты, по словам луганчанина, составляет антикоммунизм и русофобия. «Народ Юго-Востока выступает с требованиями к олигархическому режиму покончить с террором националистических банд, обеспечить свободу и безопасность всем гражданам, невзирая на их политические убеждения», — призвал Синенко.

    Интернациональный отряд, в составе которого воюют добровольцы из разных стран, есть, например, в бригаде «Призрак». Его комиссар (позывной «Добрый») сказал, что на стороне Новороссии воюют люди разных убеждений и национальностей, и здесь нет черно-белой картинки. В подразделение вступают все — от коммунистов и анархистов до монархистов. И даже монархисты считаю коммунистический отряд своим. «Те люди, которые бросили работу, семью, дом, и рискуют каждый день потерять жизнь, точно знают, почему они променяли покой и уют на войну, голод, холод и лишения. Новороссия может стать проектом будущего для всего земного шара», — считает «Добрый».

    Представитель антиимпериалистического Народного фронта Турции, активисты которого уже воевали против американских агрессоров в Ираке, а также в Палестине, который также выступал на форуме, четко делит мир на две половины — с одной стороны ЕС и США, с другой — «простой народ», который должен сопротивляться глобальному порабощению.

    «ЕС должен быть разрушен»

    В то время как координатор организации «Боротьба» Виктор Шапинов, несколько месяцев назад депортированный из Молдовы за «пророссийскую деятельность», выступил от имени тех, кто борется с «новым украинским порядком» в условиях подполья. «Активисты из Греции и Испании хорошо знают, что такое нелегальная борьба в условиях фашистских режимов. Сегодня активисты в Украине рискуют свободой, а то и жизнью за одну только листовку, призывающую к несогласию с хунтой. Ее приравнивают к призыву к терроризму», — отметил Шапинов.

    Представители «Союза политэмигрантов Украины» добавили, что помимо обычных мест заключения, куда СБУ заключило уже тысячи противников режима, в последнее время стали поступать сведения о наличии в Украине тайных тюрем.
    С трибуны выступили и делегаты из Испании, до сих пор хранящих благодарность Советскому Союзу за помощь в борьбе с франкизмом, а также активисты из Страны Басков (Эускади), которых, как и жителей Донбасса, нередко называют «сепаратистами».

    Марио Санте Падро из Италии говорил о том, что неолиберальная империя ЕС не может быть реформирована или демократизирована — ЕС должен быть разрушен. Вместо него, по мнению итальянского активиста, страны Южной Европы должны создать новый справедливый союз Средиземноморья.
    Многие спикеры не скрывали своих симпатий к России. С молодым задором и непосредственностью выступила с трибуны Анастасия Пятерикова («Молодая Гвардия» Луганска), затянутая в камуфляж. «Мы рады, что мы — Россия. Путин — самый главный человек», — заявила активистка.

    Своей искренностью впечатлило выступление Сергея Наухина из 1-го казачьего атамана Платова полка. «У нас в Стаханове есть монумент 890 жителям города, зверски убитым гитлеровцами. Мама всегда водила меня к нему, каждое 9 мая. Я ненавидел фашизм с детства. У мамы — три шрама на спине от нацистской плети. Она чудом не попала в тот горящий сарай, в котором погибли мирные жители нашего города, — рассказывал казак. — Мама оказалась в концлагере в 11 лет. Люди бросали хлеб через колючку, и она попыталась поднять кусок. И тогда украинский полицай стал избивать ее. Но немецкий солдат ударил его прикладом, и намазал ей на хлеб свой маргарин. А через два дня — поднял проволоку, и отпустил ее на свободу. У нас в казачьем подразделении служит парень из Ивано-Франковска. Он, настоящий западэнец, приехал нас защищать. Фашизм не имеет национальности. Я буду с ним бороться до последней капли крови…».

    Братство народов

    Вечером 8 мая в Алчевске состоялся концерт итальянской группы «Банда Бассоти» в поддержку Донбасса. Итальянцы пели свои песни вперемежку со старыми советскими. Площадь ликовала. А 9 мая участники конференции, в их числе — греки, испанцы, итальянцы, перевязанные российскими георгиевскими ленточками, становящимися уже международным символом борьбы с фашизмом, прошли отдельной колонной во время праздничной демонстрации в Алчевске.
    /Не только речи, красочные концерты и шествия должны стать итогом этого форума. Участники встречи разъехались, пообещав наладить сбор средств и массовые акции в поддержку Донбасса по всем странам Западной Европы. И, если стену лжи и молчания на Западе удастся пробить, час освобождения Юго-Востока значительно приблизится.

    «Жить честно и по совести…»

    8 мая Алексей Мозговой, командир Отдельной механизированной бригады «Призрак», прокомментировал «Русской планете» события вокруг форума международной солидарности.

    — По поводу вчерашней попытки сорвать проведение форума могу сказать следующее — действительно, меня вызывали в Луганск, грозили арестом и расстрелом. В окружении Игоря Плотницкого есть один советник, который стал заявлять, что среди прибывших половина — «шпионы», что они хотят здесь себя разрекламировать, и т.д. Фактов, конечно, никаких не приводилось. Я считаю, что, если люди из солидарности с нами решились приехать туда, где стреляют, это уже хорошо.
    Все дело в том, что у нас на сегодня сложилось стерильное политическое поле, где присутствует только объединение «Мир Луганщины», фактически — монополия. Никого другого они туда пускать не хотят, в этом вся проблема. Но если бы они были немного умнее, то могли бы сами приехать на этот форум, поддержать его, направить в нужную сторону. Этим бы добавили и себе положительного имиджа, и делу помогли бы. Ну, или хотя бы внешне проявили свою близость к народу, раз вы народная республика. А так — просто неумная политика…

    Мы стараемся оказывать социальную поддержку населению тех территорий, где действует бригада «Призрак». Еще недавно мы держали в Алчевске четыре столовые. Были также и выездные пункты питания, где кормили 5 тыс. детей и взрослых в городе и в селах Перевальского района, находившихся у линии огня. Но сейчас мы можем позволить себе содержать только одну столовую. Все дело в том, что поставки гуманитарной помощи перекрыты. Теперь вся гумпомощь должна распределяться централизовано, и естественно, проходить через «Мир Луганщины».

В нашей бригаде воюют представители разных народов, и что характерно, разных идеологий. И это меня радует. У нас есть и православные, и мусульмане, и радноверы, и коммунисты, и монархисты. Ведь проблемы одни на всех. И это не только борьба с фашистами, но и с идиотами, попавшими в органы власти. А цель у всех нормальных людей одна — жить честно и по совести.

https://vk.com/feed?w=wall-92739722_5227 - цинк

    В общем, отличное мероприятие, Мозговой полностью прав говоря о дуболомности чиновников в Луганске, которые вместо того, чтобы усилить эффект от международной конференции,

    PS. Товарищи из "Банды Бассотти" прислали и нам благодарственное сообщение на "Русскую Общину" Алексея Зотьева."

Colonel Cassad - Международная конференция солидарности с Донбассом

----------


## OKA

Перепост с известного форума :  

"Отправлено 18 мая 2015 - 17:11 *

Популярное сообщение!

Птица-лира написал [18 May 2015 - 16:45]:

    Игорь Иванович, на Русской весне поместили ваши три сценария развития событий:
Выступление И. И. Стрелкова «Ситуация на Донбассе. Сценарий развития событий» на конференции «Украинский кризис и глобальная политика» | Русская весна
    Там ваши слова точно переданы? Видела несколько вариантов вашего доклада в пересказах журналистов, всюду есть некоторые отличия или сокращения.

Вот мой черновик выступления. Соответствие сказанному примерно на 90%.

Тезисы к конференции «Украинский кризис и глобальная политика».

«Ситуация на Донбассе и сценарии развития событий».

Представляется, что военно-политическая ситуация в Донбассе в ближайшие несколько месяцев существенно не изменится. Регион ждет  продолжение изматывающей войны без решительных результатов, в которых роль ДНР и ЛНР останется в значительной степени не более чем «судьбой заложников». 

Данная ситуация вызвана тем, что ни одна из сторон конфликта (США и Украина, Россия и местные псевдо-государственные образования) не только не достигли своих целей, но и не убеждены в невозможности их достижения. 

Что касается конкретно военного противостояния на Донбассе:  
Поражения, понесенные ВСУ, имели тактический характер и не привели (в первую очередь – благодаря позиции России) к их разгрому. Таким образом, ВСУ не потерпели самого главного (в гражданских войнах) – морального – поражения. Они не только восстановили, но и существенно нарастили собственные силы и имеют серьезные основания рассчитывать на будущий реванш. Равным образом и ВСН (если можно их так назвать), одержавшие ряд тактических успехов, никак не могут считать себя победителями. Хотя бы в связи с тем, что обе столицы республик находятся практически на линии фронта, а собственные перспективы возвращения в состав «Единой Украины», открыто и непрерывно навязываемые Москвой в качестве «основы мирного урегулирования», способны с высокой степенью вероятности привести к их ликвидации, либо самоликвидации. 

Что касается России, то ее позиция в конфликте с Украиной вообще не поддается определению, так как, наверное, ни один даже самый информированный и продвинутый «эксперт-политолог», не входящий непосредственно в «святая святых» коридоров власти, не может понять: «А чего же, собственно, Россия добивалась и добивается?» Ну, за исключением понятного желания избавиться от санкций и как-нибудь урегулировать ситуацию в русле «и волки сыты, и овцы целы». Именно полная неопределенность позиции Москвы (одной рукой поддерживающей находящиеся в отчаянном положении ЛДНР, а второй – заталкивающей их обратно под власть Киева на весьма туманных условиях), является первым фактором, не позволяющим прогнозировать скорое завершение военной стадии конфликта, так как, с одной стороны, он оставляет Киеву надежду на «перемогу» в случае отказа от прямой помощи со стороны России псевдо-республикам, а с другой – продолжает сохранять такие же надежды у ВСН и властей ЛДНР. 
Рискну предположить, что в коридорах «Старой Площади» некоторые заигравшиеся в геополитику высшие чиновники всерьез думают, что они адекватно копируют действия геополитического противника – Соединенных Штатов, являющихся реальным «поводырем» для киевского режима. Только, в отличие от «целой Украины» (которую водят на помочах США), Кремлю в качестве «ведомых» достались две до сих пор не состоявшиеся республики, которым та же Москва не дает состояться и объединиться (так как обе рассматриваются исключительно как «товар» в меновой торговле с Киевом). И, наверное, в воображении доморощенных «геополитиков», Москва и Вашингтон ведут «игру чужими руками», ставкой в которой является территория и статус Украины. При этом факт, что война ведется с обеих сторон русскими руками, на исконно русской территории и непосредственной близи от границ России, ненавязчиво игнорируется, а факт растущего вовлечения РФ в конфликт (в который, строго говоря, Россия вступила с момента начала активных действий в Крыму) не признается вопреки всякой очевидности. 

Со своей стороны рискну сделать нехитрое, в общем-то, предположение, что Вашингтон, являющийся «модератором» сложившейся ситуации, создал условия, в которых Москва и Киев вступили в своего рода «соревнование» - «кто кого перетерпит». Москва совершенно явно надеется, что угроза скорого краха экономики и, соответственно, государственности Украины, к чему имеются реальные предпосылки, толкнет «уважаемых партнеров» принять выставленные условия, включающие федерализацию страны и, хотя бы де-факто, признание Крыма в составе России. Со своей стороны, Киев, с помощью нещедрой помощи Запада, худо-бедно пытается отстроить военно-полицейский режим, теоретически способный «заморозить» внутреннее положение на 2-4 года и  рассчитывает на предстоящий внутренний крах России под давлением санкций и военных расходов. Тем более что реальной мобилизации сил и средств, необходимых для решительной победы, Москва предпринимать пока не намерена, да и сама необходимость такой «решительной победы» не осознана и не рассматривается как таковая. 

Единственная сторона, которую полностью устраивает сложившееся положение, это как раз «условный Запад» (конкретно же - Соединенные Штаты). Чем дольше будет продолжаться война, чем больше Россия и Украина (ЛДНР в качестве действующих лиц разыгрываемой трагедии Вашингтоном вообще не рассматривается. И вполне справедливо), тем больше шансов для достижения Западом главной цели  - максимального ослабления России и назревания в ней полномасштабного внутриполитического кризиса. Украина же рассматривается в качестве  «одноразового инструмента», работоспособность которого США и их союзники-сателлиты непременно будут поддерживать вплоть до полного достижения задачи. Или до полной утраты годности, по крайней мере. 

Таким образом, поскольку (еще раз подчеркну), благодаря ущербности нашей собственной внешней политики, именно США являются единоличными модераторами конфликта, он непременно продолжится с растущими издержками для непосредственных участников. 
А вот что касается ближайших перспектив, то они многовариантны. Наиболее вероятны две модели развития событий:

    Скорое возобновление активных боевых действий со стороны ВСУ. Он представляется самым реальным. Первая причина  в том, что «поводырь» Украины в лице США заинтересован в максимально полном вовлечении России в военные действия. Желательно – непосредственные, с применением сухопутных сил ВС России. Расчет может быть сделан на то, что эффективно и длительно противостоять полномасштабному наступлению ВСУ современные ВСН вряд ли способны. В тоже время Москва не может позволить уничтожить народные республики, поскольку это чревато серьезными внутренними проблемами и резким падением популярности власти, поэтому оказание прямой военной помощи вполне возможно.  Но усилиями нашей «5-й колонны», обеспечивающей «минские договоренности», регион настолько насыщен легальными агентами Запада в виде т.н. «наблюдателей ОБСЕ», что скрыть участие в боях российских «отпускников» будет предельно сложно. Неучастие может вызвать поражение ВСН, а участие – новый виток информационной войны против России и, соответственно, новые санкции и усиление военной и финансовой помощи Киеву.  Вашингтон устраивают оба варианта. Москву не устраивает ни один, но тут вопросы надо задавать нашим собственным «внешнеполитическим стратегам» - кроме них, никто за столь убогую ситуацию ответственности не несет а-приори.   Вторая причина:  военно-полицейский режим в стране, которая не имеет четко выраженной общенародной идеологии, может осуществляться только в условиях внешней или внутренней войны и наличии максимально демонизированного внешнего/внутреннего врага, в борьбе с которым допустимы и должны быть принесены любые жертвы. Поражения в такой борьбе (если они носят не критический характер полного разгрома) при наличии действенной пропаганды (а она как раз в наличии) лишь способствуют мобилизации моральных ресурсов населения и готовности его к дальнейшим жертвам. По крайней мере, на какое-то время.  Ослабление накала борьбы, наоборот, ведет к прогрессирующему разложению армии и тыла.  Поэтому я  полагаю, что очередное наступление ВСУ возможно в самое ближайшее время.  
    С учетом того, что на прямое полномасштабное военное противостояние с Россией вооруженные силы киевской хунты не способны, угроза такого столкновения и последующего стратегического поражения (которое может стать концом существования режима) может заставить Киев варьировать вооруженное противостояние по образцу января текущего года. Напомню, что тогда украинская сторона не начала ожидаемого полномасштабного наступления со стратегическими целями, ограничившись, во-первых, местными атаками, а, во-вторых, массированными террористическими обстрелами прифронтовых городов и населенных пунктов, включая столицы обеих республик. Недели таких обстрелов, носящих характер «позиционного геноцида», хватило для «мотивации» ВСН на лобовые атаки украинских позиций. Как известно, итогом этих атак стал «Дебальцевский котел», но в условиях, когда боевые действия вело исключительно ополчение, результат мог быть и совсем иным. По имеющимся у меня данным,  поражение под Дебальцево по большей части стало следствием удручающей некомпетентности и слабой подготовки командных кадров ВСУ, а не талантов военачальников или выдающейся боеспособности  частей и соединений ВСН. В любом случае, ВСН понесли (как под Дебальцево, так и на других участках, где продвинуться не удалось ни на шаг) серьезные людские потери. Повторение такого сценария Киев вполне устраивает. Даже «размен в потерях» 2 к 1 (как имело место зимой) или даже 3 к 1 в пользу ВСН устраивает Киев, так как его собственные людские ресурсы превосходят ЛДНР гораздо значительнее.  Скажу больше: даже  продвижение ВСН вперед (и даже с занятием ими нескольких крупных населенных пунктов), Киев (читай – Вашингтон) в целом устраивают (естественно,  при условии сохранения единства фронта). Почему? Потому, что данные продвижения лишь удлинят его протяженность. А более длинный фронт, соответственно, потребует от ВСН для его удержания еще больше людских и материальных ресурсов, получить которые можно только откуда? Ну, всем понятно, я думаю… Единственное, что полностью не устраивает Киев – так это полный разгром его сухопутных сил на Донбассе. Но он не по силам ВСН без масштабного привлечения «отпускников». А в данном случае мы возвращаемся к ситуации, уже описанной в пункте 1.
    Ну и третий вариант (самый маловероятный из трех, но тоже вполне возможный) заключается в продолжении «вялотекущего противостояния», при котором украинская сторона предпочтет и далее экстренными темпами наращивать свои вооруженные силы, постепенно довооружая их современным оружием, поступающим из стран НАТО, переформировывая и переобучая. С тем, чтобы нанести удар позже – летом или в начале осени, до наступления холодов (чтобы, в случае поражения, «отдохнуть» в зимнюю кампанию). Эта тактика ВСУ приведет к окончательному превращению Донбасса в «зону» с полностью разрушенной экономикой и сильно поредевшим маргинализированным (добавлю – ненавидящим Россию и Украину одновременно) населением, выживание которого будет возможно только в рамках структур разной степени криминальности. Впрочем, к тому же самому исходу ведут все три изложенных  варианта.

Опять же: все три варианта развития событий крайне невыгодны для ЛДНР и для России, так как предусматривают только пассивную оборону с нашей стороны, бесцельную трату людских, материальных и (что немаловажно) моральных ресурсов, дальнейшую потерю времени в рамках покорного следования смодерированных противником планов. 

К величайшему сожалению, признаков подготовки к наступательным действиям со стороны России, подобных крымской операции, пока не просматривается, как и любых сколько-нибудь наступательных действий вообще – даже на дипломатическом фронте. Пассивное реагирование на действия противника с мая прошлого года стало«визитной карточкой» нашей внешней политики. Про экономику и речи нет – всемерное содействие Киеву в поддержании внутренней стабильности в самое тяжелое зимнее время уже стало «притчей во языцех». Напомню, что если кто-то и «замёрз» прошлой зимой без российского газа, то явно не Украина.

Что касается развития событий непосредственно в ЛДНР, то здесь также не стоит ожидать положительных изменений. Поставленные у власти Владиславом Сурковым по согласованию с Ефремовым и Ахметовым криминальные элементы, полностью управляемые и живущие в режиме «на чемоданах», никакого реального государственного строительства не осуществляют. Осуществляется лишь их имитация, сопровождающаяся варварским разграблением мощнейшего индустриального региона. Впрочем, как и везде, где ранее отметился Владислав Юрьевич (достаточно вспомнить Южную Осетию). Полное отсутствие идеологии в т.н. «народных республиках» демотивирует и деморализует население, размывает сам смысл борьбы против Украины (где, впрочем, ситуация ровным счетом такая же). Фактически, целый год государственного строительства пущен «коту под хвост», да и в настоящее время не делается ничего, чтобы кардинально изменить ситуацию. На пример, так и не введено военное положение и не создана подобающая ситуации военно-полевая юстиция, позволяющая ввести в законные рамки неизбежный военный произвол. Результаты на лицо – гуманитарная катастрофа до сих не преодолена и даже по-настоящему боеспособная армия за целый год не создана, не смотря на обилие военной техники, наличие собственных производственных мощностей и неплохие мобилизационные ресурсы. Зато создано множество совершенно не нужных силовых структур – от таможни и погранвойск («защищающих» суверенные республики от России и друг от друга), до «гражданских» прокуратуры и суда, не способных к функционированию в условиях военного времени (напомню, вся без исключения территория ЛДНР находится в прифронтовой зоне) и применимых только для имитации «государственного фасада». В последнее время (видимо, в ожидании практической реализации «минских договоренностей») в органы власти и управления, в силовые структуры массово вернулись украинские чиновники, в том числе те, кто еще летом-осенью прошлого года активно боролся с «сепаратистами». Вместе с заполонившими ВСН, МВД и МГБ криминальными элементами, а также «ручными собачками» местных олигархов, они усугубляют и без того нелегкое положение населения. Слова Сталина «кадры решают всё» очередной раз наглядно подтверждаются: без идеологии и с такими, с позволения сказать, «кадрами» (мотивация которых равна компетенции – то есть ниже нуля), ЛНР и ДНР вполне заслуживают «проглоченное» их лидерами в Минске унизительное наименование «ОРДиЛОУ». До звания «народных республик» они никак не дотягивают. И не дотянут, пока будут строго следовать в кильватере политики вышеуказанных московских «стратегов», рассматривающих ДНР и ЛНР как разменную монету, которая сегодня – у них «в кармане», а завтра, возможно, вернется к «прежним хозяевам». Желательно - тихо, смирно и без протеста. В данной ситуациинисами «стратеги», ни их «марионетки» в Донецке и Луганске не вызывают никаких чувств, кроме отвращения и глубочайшего презрения. Первые – за сугубо коммерческое отношение к растерзанному (в том числе – по их прямой вине) русскому населению Донбасса, рассматриваемому как «бессловесный скот», вторые – за согласие следовать в русле данного подхода ради сохранения видимости власти и связанных с ней возможностей личного обогащения.

В ближайшей перспективе гуманитарная ситуация в ЛДНР также останется очень тяжелой, во что вносит свой «достойный вклад» таможенная и политика РФ, не позволяющая Донбассу, экономически плотно заблокированному со стороны Украины, реально интегрироваться в экономическое пространство России. Если данная позиция российских властей не изменится, то следующая зима окажется для населения еще более тяжелой, чем минувшая, так как имеющиеся запасы продовольствия и иных ресурсов уже полностью исчерпаны, а их пополнение за счет местных ресурсов под большим вопросом и, в любом случае, не сможет удовлетворить потребности.Гуманитарная же помощь в нынешнем объеме (даже если она будет доходить до нуждающихся в ней полностью) не способна удовлетворить и десятой части необходимого. 

Тем не менее, закончу своё выступление на «оптимистической ноте».Война по-прежнему остается неизбежной, сорвавшуюся лавину изменений не остановить. Тот, кто будет пытаться игнорировать объективный ход событий и реальную работу заменять пиар-акциями и созданием разнообразных симулякров, рано или поздно все равно будет устранен с дороги истории. К сожалению, чем дольше будет продолжаться игнорирование реальности в пользу сохранения «сладких грез» о возврате к процветанию в качестве «великого энергетического придатка Запада», тем тяжелее будут последствия и тем дороже обойдется итоговая цена победы как для Донбасса, Новороссии и русской Украины, так и для всей остальной России. Но в победу я верю не смотря ни на что, как верят в нее местные ополченцы и добровольцы из России, сражающиеся сейчас на самых опасных участках фронта. Потому что с нами Бог и за нами правда."

----------


## VPK_Verka

В Луганской области убит Мозговой - Korrespondent.net
У  этих  "лидеров",  путь  один...   
Вот  еще  один  :)    Царев: Глупо строить "Новороссию", если наша цель – единая Украина / Гордон
Дураки  вы  с  своей новоросией, столько  беды натворили..

----------


## Avia M

Совершенно непонятно, к кому вы обращаетесь по поводу "бед и дураков"? У каких "лидеров", сколько путей?

P.S. Без полемики.

----------


## Казанец

* VPK_Verka*
Тарас, это наверное хорошо, что вы сюда всё-таки заглядываете, но если честно, то мне например, как наверное и каждому россиянину, за последние полтора года надоела эта Украина вот просто ну хуже горькой редьки уже. Вот даже говорить (писать) неохота. Вот была бы где-нибудь в Южной Америке, и не думали, не обсуждали, не вспоминали бы, как какой-нибудь Гондурас.

----------


## TapAc

> В Луганской области убит Мозговой - Korrespondent.net
> У  этих  "лидеров",  путь  один...   
> Вот  еще  один  :)    Царев: Глупо строить "Новороссию", если наша цель – единая Украина / Гордон
> Дураки  вы  с  своей новоросией, столько  беды натворили..


Что ты лыбишься и смайлики свои ставишь? Радуешься?
Ну а если мы будем отмечать здесь ликвидацию каждого отморозка и подонка со стороны фашисткой хунты?
Я по России езжу много, могу тебе так сказать: на данный момент, для многих, слова украина и фашизм синонимы. Также, немного, общаюсь с итальянцами, отношение к вашей территории примерно такое же.
И давай, ты своим на кухне будешь рассказывать, кто сколько бед натворил. 

P.s. Ах, ну и да. Постоянно Мы участвуем в сборе средств, медикаментов, продовольствия для противодействия украинскому фашизму и поддержания людей, которых нынешняя хунта за людей не считает. Вы там кричите про то, что это всё ваше, а сколько конкретно ты там был? В Донецкой области в Луганской? Что ты сделал, чтобы называть их своими? Я вот ежегодно, с советских времен, каждый год туда приезжал (и не только туда). Мне кажется, что эти края для меня более родные, чем для тебя. Такой смелый? Вперед, приезжай на Донбасс и расскажи людям, что они конкретно тебе должны. Как ты тут уже заявил? Сравнил нас с тараканами? Ну вот и не удивляйтесь, что вас с фашистами сравнивают.

----------


## ккарай

протестую !украинцы не фашисты,а братухи наши!прыгает там одна тысячная процента,всю нацию в каричневый  цвет красить,самим радикалеть наченать,на кубани живем в ус не дуем!

----------


## TapAc

> протестую !украинцы не фашисты,а братухи наши!прыгает там одна тысячная процента,всю нацию в каричневый  цвет красить,самим радикалеть наченать,на кубани живем в ус не дуем!


Да, я тоже так думал, более того, постоянно ругался с подрастающим поколением, пытался им донести, что Мы один народ (вот попробуйте сами, это донести до 18 быдла). К сожалению, после того, что я увидел/вижу в выше обозначенных населенных пунктах, не даёт мне спокойно жить. Процитирую одного жителя указанных областей: "Я за сестру и внучку буду мстить".

----------


## Nazar

> протестую !украинцы не фашисты,а братухи наши!прыгает там одна тысячная процента,всю нацию в каричневый  цвет красить,самим радикалеть наченать,на кубани живем в ус не дуем!


Часть этих "братух", мне уже все уши лично и на форумах ( преимущественно российских ) прожужжало, какой Путин х..ло, как-бы они здорово "попедили" Донбасс, если-бы не Россия и что Крым надо "взад"...Причем подавляющее большинство этих "братушек", почему-то живут и работают в России, женятся на россиянках, получают на своих народившихся детей российское гражданство и будучи призывного возраста, не особо спешат наводить "порядок" в "своей" стране...
При всем при этом, у меня есть масса хороших товарищей по хобби с Украины, так-же как и со штатов, Европы и прочих Израилей. Люди есть, а вот гос-ва такого, для меня больше нет.

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Что ты лыбишься и смайлики свои ставишь? Радуешься?
> Ну а если мы будем отмечать здесь ликвидацию каждого отморозка и подонка со стороны фашисткой хунты?
> Я по России езжу много, могу тебе так сказать: на данный момент, для многих, слова украина и фашизм синонимы. Также, немного, общаюсь с итальянцами, отношение к вашей территории примерно такое же.
> И давай, ты своим на кухне будешь рассказывать, кто сколько бед натворил. 
> 
> P.s. Ах, ну и да. Постоянно Мы участвуем в сборе средств, медикаментов, продовольствия для противодействия украинскому фашизму и поддержания людей, которых нынешняя хунта за людей не считает. Вы там кричите про то, что это всё ваше, а сколько конкретно ты там был? В Донецкой области в Луганской? Что ты сделал, чтобы называть их своими? Я вот ежегодно, с советских времен, каждый год туда приезжал (и не только туда). Мне кажется, что эти края для меня более родные, чем для тебя. Такой смелый? Вперед, приезжай на Донбасс и расскажи людям, что они конкретно тебе должны. Как ты тут уже заявил? Сравнил нас с тараканами? Ну вот и не удивляйтесь, что вас с фашистами сравнивают.


А тебе  что  грустно? :)  Проект навадросия сыпется?  Не печалься,  замути  что то в России на  эту  тему. Опыт  есть  у ваших,  возьми  Стрелкова в помощники  он  спец в этих  делах,  особенно вовремя умывать  руки :)   Это  тебе  о смайликах. А  когда  люди  гибнут,  это  горе,  и  смайликов  я  не  ставил в тестах на  тему гибели людей.  Так что  теска,  не передергивай,  ага!?  
На счет отморозков, ошибочка у тебя.  ВСУ  это  не  отморозки,  эти солдаты защищают территорию Украины,  от отморозков. Так  как  ваших  Российских солдат по  другому  не  назвать,   без  обид, ваше  правительство  от  них  отказывается  даже. Так  прошли как  военнопленные,  коих передали  обратно бы,  а  так  10-15  лет за терроризм.   
Украина-фашизм, так  а  что  людям  еще  думать без  думалки?  Если  по  телевизору другого  не  говорят  :) 
Я  там  не  был, в Донецке,  ну  не было  для  меня  там достопримечательностей.  А  чего  там  не  чего  не изменилось  с совка? Спросите Витю,  Царева   они  там  рядом  возле  вас  :)   Им точно известно  по  чему. 
Мне  Донбасс не  чего   не  должен,  и  я  Донбассу не  чего. Мне  и  Львов  и Житомир  и Одесса  не  чего  не  должны.  Что   за  проблемы?  Ауу!   в  сосну  теска  ударился?  :)  какие  тараканы?
За  сестру  будет  мстить?  Кому?  Самому  себе?
Война,  на  сколько  я  понимаю идет  за  победу.  А  если  за  отомстить,  это  вечная  война. Так  что  пускай  твой  знакомый пользуется  головой по  ее прямому  предназначению.  Думает.
Как  там  санкции? Жить  не  мешают?  
Да  еще.  Забыл.  Зимой   мы  не  замерзли,  с  голоду  не  пухли,  сало, мясо рыба  есть.  :)

----------


## TapAc

> ВСУ  это  не  отморозки,  эти солдаты защищают территорию Украины,


От 25 мая 2015:
Amnesty International подготовила доклад о пытках по отношению к пленным на Украине, который, по словам эксперта организации Джоан Маринер, должен стать настоящим шоком для Европы. О том, что ЕС все это время фактически поддерживал палачей в лице нового киевского руководства, Маринер заявила в интервью газете Libération, передает ИА ПолитНавигатор.
Правозащитники выявили многочисленные факты бесчеловечного отношения к пленным со стороны украинских военных, милиции, СБУ и особенно — «Правого сектора»*. Бывшие заключенные, с которыми встречались представители международной организации, рассказывают, что их били, до ломки костей, пытали электрическим током, избивали ногами, угрожали ножами, подвешивали к потолку, лишали сна в течение нескольких дней, имитировали казнь.
Но это, по признанию Маринер, лишь «вершина айсберга». Она подчеркнула, что, если бы в ЕС знали о применении пыток и все равно продолжали оказывать поддержку Киеву, то это было бы настоящей катастрофой. А вероятность того, что власти Украины не знали о пытках, крайне невелика, по ее убеждению.
Правозащитники призывают Киев незамедлительно отдать под суд всех виновных в подобных преступлениях. В противном случае, ЕС, который поддерживает правительство Петра Порошенко с самого начала военных действий, следует оказать на украинские власти экономическое давление, уверена представитель Amnesty International.

----------


## F74

> На счет отморозков, ошибочка у тебя.  ВСУ  это  не  отморозки,  эти солдаты защищают территорию Украины,  от отморозков. Так  как  ваших  Российских солдат по  другому  не  назвать,   без  обид, ваше  правительство  от  них  отказывается  даже. Так  прошли как  военнопленные,  коих передали  обратно бы,  а  так  10-15  лет за терроризм.


Ну для начала никто от них не отказывался. Буквально полчаса назад по телеящику сказали, что с момента заявления украинскими властями о задержании российских граждан МИД России требует встречи с ними. Сегодня на по этому поводу на Смоленскую вызвали временно поверенного Украины:

Временный поверенный в делах Украины приглашен в МИД России | РИА Новости

Ну и откуда Вы решили, что они действующие военнослужащие? Сейчас в России офицерам выдают такие же паспорта, как и остальным гражданам.

----------


## TapAc

> Так  как  ваших  Российских солдат по  другому  не  назвать,


Я тебе расскажу кто такие русские солдаты:
Мой знакомый, за 40 лет, жена, дети, предприниматель, место жительства Урал. Весной 2014г. не выдержал (ну не может человек просто так смотреть как убивают людей), собрал походный рюкзачек, попрощался с семьёй и уехал на Донбасс. Вот кто такие русские солдаты (в советские времена только срочку проходил). Не так давно вернулся, живой, невредимый.
Я большую часть своей жизни прожил на крайнем севере, выходцев с бывшей советской украины там очень много. Мы вместе росли, у всех есть (была) родня там. Каждый год, до 2013, навещали своих родных. Теперь, ни кто больше из них, себя с той частью света не ассоциирует. Кто-то вывез свою родню в безопасное место, кто постоянно помогает чем может оставшемуся населению (деньги, продукты, медикаменты - собирают по всей России), меньшая часть ушла в ополчение.. И я к таким людям, кто не побоялся поменять свой уютный быт, стабильность на то, чтобы защищать тех, кто всего этого лишился.. низкий им поклон от меня и бесконечное уважение. И будь это хоть Мозговой с Донбасса, хоть продавец с Урала, хоть житель самого забытого северного поселка нашей бескрайней Родины. Но Вечная им память за их мужской поступок, они не пожалели своего живота во благо других людей. 
А ты, тезка, продолжай сидеть дальше у себя в благоустроенной квартире в Киеве, рассуждая на тему кто прав, а кто виноват. Сало, рыба ведь есть говоришь.
Смотри только пятки в кровь не сотри, когда увидишь русского солдата *регулярной* армии России.
Добра тебе.

----------


## TapAc

> При всем при этом, у меня есть масса хороших товарищей по хобби с Украины, так-же как и со штатов, Европы и прочих Израилей. Люди есть, а вот гос-ва такого, для меня больше нет.


Вот про то и говорим. 
Для многих была советская Украина, часть одной большой семьи, что-то такое родное, из давно ушедшего детства/юношества. 
А после 10-ых годов 21 века, как пропасть.
Даже для тех, кого связывают семейные узы, такого государства больше нет.
Есть просто территория, *просто территория*.
... не хотят люди себя с фашизмом ассоциировать, *не хотят*

----------


## An-Z

Ну так поди и большинство немцев прячась в бомбоубежищах от союзных бомбардировок, вряд ли себя ассоциировали с нацистами...

----------


## SAM77

> Ну так поди и большинство немцев прячась в бомбоубежищах от союзных бомбардировок, вряд ли себя ассоциировали с нацистами...


Говорил с некоторым количеством немцев интересующихся историей - говорили что непосредственно перед войной очень много народа уехало в америку оттуда, а те что прятались в бомбоубежищах от союзных авиаударов в основном женщины и дети были. Большинство из них естественно с нацистами себя не ассоциировали. Да и по телику у них про это дело немало показывают и говорят что гитлер ненормальный был, шизик.

----------


## Nazar

*VPK_Verka* 

Я рекомендую снизить накал своих сообщений, относительно российских отморозков и прочего, иначе очередное сообщение, рискует стать последним на этом сайте.




> Как там санкции? Жить не мешают?


Собачку с американского корма, на мясо отварное частично перевел, на ежей её натаскал и теперь горя не знаю....Санкции? Дайте два...
А если честно, как-то вообще не сильно ощутил.Вот сейчас великая Украина к санкциям в области ВПК подключится и тогда вся Россия прочувствует на своей шкуре, слаженные и продуманные экономические воздействия еуропейской сверхдержавы... :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

> ...Да и по телику у них про это дело немало показывают и говорят что гитлер ненормальный был, шизик.


Ну это сейчас показывают и говорят, хотя тоже передёргивают - выходит тогда немцы вполне демократично и осознано поставили у власти психически ненормального человека? И это очень удобно говорить, что человек съехал с катушек и как бы мы за действия психопата не отвечаем и ничего поделать не могли..

----------


## Казанец

Россия вырыла на границе с Украиной ров длиной в 100 км:
http://top.rbc.ru/politics/26/05/201...7947297f69c98c
Что-то мне подсказывает, что и остальные соседи Украины скоро поступят таким же образом.

----------


## SAM77

> Ну это сейчас показывают и говорят, хотя тоже передёргивают - выходит тогда немцы вполне демократично и осознано поставили у власти психически ненормального человека? И это очень удобно говорить, что человек съехал с катушек и как бы мы за действия психопата не отвечаем и ничего поделать не могли..


Я тоже об этом думал - если-бы они не проиграли то что-бы тогда показывали по телику, наверное что он герой и все такое.

----------


## Nazar

> Я тоже об этом думал - если-бы они не проиграли то что-бы тогда показывали по телику, наверное что он герой и все такое.


так-бы и было. Историю вершат победители.

----------


## VPK_Verka

* Nazar*
Рекомендую  внимательно читать  посты,   не  я  начал  :Cool: 
Но это  не  чего не меняет, солдат защищающей границы своего  государства для меня солдат Герой исполняющий свой  долг. Солдат захватывающий территорию чужого государства,  агрессор.  А сброд не  опознанный  устраивающий "грандиозный шухер" в чужой стране,  есть  отморозки.  Я  не  прав?  Вспомни  чеченскую, как  вы Назар  назовете украинцев и других  личностей  с разных  государств воевавших против Российской Армии?  Правильно! :)   Дело  это  не  их, встрявать в дела чужого государства  не  стоит.

Теска, предъявите видео фиксацию. Вот  такую например.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PCscrYW0Jw https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANEXKh-FuU4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-f9FYT9gAQ 

*Казанец * 
Это  фейк,  возможно  фейк..  Но  дело  не  в  этом.  Объясните мне  другое,  как  так  получается.  На  границе  с Россией  Донецкой  и Луганской  области, пограничников  Российских в  разы  больше и  контроль выше,   чем с Черниговской  Сумской?  Там  люди как  ходили  в гости  через  ленточку  так  и ходят. Видать  очкуют,   что аполченцы вооруженные  побегут  на  родину.  



> Совершенно непонятно, к кому вы обращаетесь по поводу "бед и дураков"? У каких "лидеров", сколько путей?
> P.S. Без полемики.


Без  полемики, вот  это  и  есть  беда  и дураки. Личности  без постоянного  места  работы с  оружием и  не  одним когда то,  а  может  и  уже  едут  домой,  в Россию.

Вот  это  надо  было  Вам?

----------


## Nazar

> Но это  не  чего не меняет, солдат защищающей границы своего  государства для меня солдат Герой исполняющий свой  долг. Солдат захватывающий территорию чужого государства,  агрессор.  А сброд не  опознанный  устраивающий "грандиозный шухер" в чужой стране,  есть  отморозки.  Я  не  прав?  Вспомни  чеченскую, как  вы Назар  назовете украинцев и других  личностей  с разных  государств воевавших против Российской Армии?  Правильно! :)   Дело  это  не  их, встрявать в дела чужого государства  не  стоит.


Я еще год назад говорил, не надо сравнивать события в Чечне, с событиями на Украине, сильно разные вещи, с разными предысториями, развитием событий и целями...Я не слышал о "геноциде" украинского населения, проводимого в Новороссии, я не слышал о безоговорочном выходе этих областей из состава Украины, но я видел как майданутых, привезенных в Донецк на автобусах, что-бы и там устроить свои скакания, гоняли по всему городу местные жители и относительно целыми они уехали, только благодаря милиции, которая их еще и защищала. А потом я видел украинскую армию, пришедшую давить мирное волеизъявление народа и отгребшую там по самое не балуй...Я никак не отношусь к украинцам, воевавшим против российской армии, это просто враг, которого надо уничтожать. Вам так-же никто не запрещает это делать и вы с переменным успехом, занимаетесь этим уже год. У меня у самого несколько друзей, уже давно гражданских, воюют в Новороссии,  бесплатно...за идею, защищая проживающих там русских людей. А вот о присутствии там кадровых военных, особенно в том кол-ве, о котором говорят ваши СМИ и представители ВС, уничтожающие пачками бригады ВДВ и ведя неравные бои одним Оплотом, против армады российских Т-90, я что-то не слышал, как и не слышали об этом представители ОБСЕ, нормальной работе которых, препятствует именно украинская сторона, о чем не раз заявлялось.

----------


## Nazar

> Без  полемики, вот  это  и  есть  беда  и дураки. Личности  без постоянного  места  работы с  оружием и  не  одним когда то,  а  может  и  уже  едут  домой,  в Россию.
> 
> Вот  это  надо  было  Вам?


Вот это предложение так-же не понял. Какие люди без постоянного места работы, с каким оружием, куда едут и почему это должно быть нам не надо?  Я знаю людей, которые уезжали туда в неоплачиваемые отпуска, меняя престижную работу на то, что они считают свои долгом. Вернутся будут работать там, где работали... :Wink:  Да и с оружием обратно проблематично будет границу пересечь, так что вы за нас и нашу безопасность не переживайте, всё нормально у нас здесь...Фуагра правда подорожала и мраморная говядина, не знаю даже чем питаться.

----------


## SAM77

Знакомый приехал в Донецк поглядеть собственными глазами, что там творится. Захватив с собой ширпотребовский мультиротор. 
Вот, что он увидел. 
-----------------
Донецк красив. И осторожен. Гражданская жизнь своим чередом, и отметины осколков на домах. И дыры. Много детей. Возможно, сколько и должно быть, но когда слышны взрывы, каждый ребенок - слишком много. Девочки в гольфах идут со школы. Где-то слышен взрыв - не реагируют, говорят о своем. 

Вечером бандеровцы опять обстреляли город. Из чего-то тяжелого. По Куйбышевскому району. Утром опять будут говорить, что они ни при чем. Как обычно. Что горожане сами себя обстреливают, своих детей. Но поскольку я всё равно думал, чем сегодня заняться, решил полетать на ту сторону. 

Увидел много такого. 
вырезки:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-V...144571_600.png
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/--...DSC08199-1.jpg
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-h...DSC08199-2.jpg
https://pp.vk.me/c624526/v624526999/...ARLa618EGA.jpg

полные фоты:
https://yadi.sk/i/zaK2bIivgxDUG 
https://yadi.sk/i/2uhdhoHmgxHbV 

САУ Гвоздика, танки, прочее, запрещенное по минским соглашениям.
Деревушка на гугломапах - https://www.google.com/maps/@47.9768.../data=!3m1!1e3
координаты: 
широта 47.977156° 
долгота 37.519642° 

Тут полно ОБСЕ-шников со своими дронами. Профессиональными, не игрушками, как мой. Если они опять скажут, что "не видят", могу показать больше. Много больше. Чем они вообще занимаются? Ищут воображаемую "русскую армию"? Да будь она здесь, эти засранцы не шарились бы вокруг со своей артой, даже не прячась от ОБСЕ. Хотя кто знает, сколько их еще под навесами может быть. Как у саддама не было ОМУ, иначе б американцы не кучковались бы толпами в ираке. 
Более того, иногда выглядит, что ОБСЕ проводит разведку в интересах киева. Неважно, напрямую или через посредничество нато. Вместо декларируемых целей. 

Да чего тут говорить. Разводилово. Город обстреливают, люди гибнут. Дети. 
А хунта развлекает народ назначением галстукоедов в одессу и переделом собственности, отвлекая от смертей, краха экономики, и преступлений скачущих некромантов. 
Могу для "невидящих" ОБСЕ предложить игру: выкладывать фотки с техникой бандерлогов, которой "нет". Со стволами, направленными в сторону жилых кварталов. 
-------------------------

конец цитаты. Комментировать не вижу смысла.

----------


## OKA

"Новости 09.06.2015 22:50 Важно

Киевские силовики обстреливают из танков позиции ополчения ЛНР в районе Станицы Луганской

Киевские силовики обстреливают из танков позиции Народной милиции ЛНР в районе Станицы Луганской. В результате обстрела загорелись несколько домов.

"Около 21.00  украинские силовики начали обстрел из танков по позициям ополченцев со стороны Станицы Луганской. Под огонь попал блокпост у памятника князю Игорю. Под обстрел также попали дачи, расположенные неподалеку", - рассказал ЛуганскИнформЦентру один из военнослужащих, несущих службу на блокпосту у памятника князю Игорю.

"Там пожар, горит несколько домиков. Танки работают по нашим позициям до сих пор", - подчеркнул военнослужащий Народной милиции.

Напомним, что участники Контактной группы по урегулированию ситуации в Донбассе 12 февраля этого года подписали в белорусской столице согласованный с главами стран-участниц "нормандской четверки" (Россия, Германия, Франция и Украина) Комплекс мер по выполнению Минских соглашений.

Документ, в частности, предусматривает создание зоны безопасности шириной минимум 50 км, для чего стороны обязались отвести на равное расстояние артиллерийские системы калибра 100 мм и более."

Луганский Информационный Центр — Киевские силовики обстреливают из танков позиции ополчения ЛНР в районе Станицы Луганской



"Украинские карательные ВСУ применили при обстреле Донецка зажигательные смеси   сегодня, 00:40 


Украинские силовики с позиций в Красногоровке и Авдеевке подвергли массированному обстрелу из минометов и 152-миллиметровых пушек западные окраины Донецка, район аэропорта и Путиловский мост на пути из аэровокзала в столицу ДНР. 

— Количество пострадавших уточняется, известно, что ранение получила одна женщина. Под огнем не только микрорайон Октябрьский в Куйбышевском районе, но и территория донецкого аэропорта, примыкающая к некоторым населенным пунктам, за которыми находятся позиции украинских силовиков, — сообщил корреспондент LifeNews.

«Идет интенсивный обстрел Кремлевского проспекта, Артемовской, Чехословацкой, Курчатова улиц, Путиловского моста (все Куйбышевский район — прим. ДАН) и аэропорта. Огонь открыт из района Песок и Опытного. Задействованы 120 мм минометы и тяжелая артиллерия, 152 мм», — сообщил собеседник агентства ДАН

Как добавил ДАН глава Куйбышевского района Иван Приходько, на Кремлевском проспекте, 23 и 25 зафиксированы «прямые попадания». «В результате взрыва минометной мины начался сильный пожар на ул. Виктора Исакова. Это склад лакокрасочных изделий», — рассказал он.

«В результате прямого попадания снаряда в жилой многоэтажный дом по адресу Кремлевский проспект, 41а, загорелись четыре квартиры», — заявили в оборонном ведомстве.

По предварительной информации снаряды попали: 

КИЕВСКИЙ РАЙОН:
- ул. Петрозаводская, 50 - попадание в крышу дома
- ул. Экономическая - попадание в склады (ИН)
- ул. Нежинская, №? (ближе к ул. Артемовская) - горит дом

КУЙБЫШЕВСКИЙ РАЙОН:
- ул. Корсакова, 3 или 4 - попадание
- ул. Богатырская, 40 - попадание в огород
- Октябрьский - попадание в рынок "Ахил", начался пожар
- пр. Кремлевский, 23 - попадание в крышу, 3 подъезд 5 этаж
- пр. Кремлевский, 25 - прямое попадание, 2 подъезд 4 этаж
- пр. Кремлевский, 41а - попадание, выгорел 7 подъезд левый стояк со 2 по 6 этажи, горит крыша над 6 подъездом
- ул. Чехословацкая, 83, 85 - частный сектор, прямое попадание, сильный пожар
- пр. Колхозный, 1 - попадание возле дома
- ул. Миргородская, 71 - попадание возле забора, воронка, в кирпичном заборе вмятина от волны, у соседей треснули стекла
- п. Лозовской, ул. Виктора Исакова - самовозгорание на территории завода лакокрасочных изделий, потушили

АВДЕЕВКА:
- попадание в районе д/с "Радость", есть раненые "

Агентство «Новороссия» — Украинские карательные ВСУ применили при обстреле Донецка зажигательные смеси



"Моторолла: «Все уже забыли, как прошлым летом украинская армия сожгла людей в Николаевке»  09 июня 2015, 20:36 

Командир батальона донецких ополченцев «Спарта» Моторола в интервью изданию «Украина.Ру» о том, почему мировое сообщество закрывает глаза на преступления Киева, смогут ли жители ДНР и ЛНР жить в составе Украины и почему Моторола лично участвует в этой войне.

 Ему 32 года, есть жена и двое детей. Он сидит за столиком на открытой террасе кафе «Легенда» в компании троих бойцов из «Спарты». Они пьют кофе. Единственное, что отличает их от остальных посетителей — автоматы на коленях и камуфляж. Его позывной «Моторола».

Я сажусь напротив него. Он смотрит на меня, а я на автомат, крепко сжатый в его руке. — Давно тебя не видно, не слышно…

Чем занимаешься, какие планы?

— У меня нет цели постоянно существовать в информационном поле. Свою часть информационной войны я уже выполнил. Сейчас у нас ОРБ — отдельно разведывательный батальон — поясняет он, — так что снимать то, что мы делаем, как бы, не резон. — Сейчас мы занимаемся производством — он указывает на стол, где лежит оловянный солдатик с гравировкой «Взвод Моторолы в бою», — а вообще, я сегодня утром понял, что меня продают и меня покупают — и его рыжая, как донецкое солнце, борода начинает смеяться вместе с ним. Это длится несколько секунд, но потом, как по команде, и он, и она моментально становятся серьезными, — только проценты не откидывают.

Я прошу рассказать о его видении конфликта в свете всех политических событий, происходящих в последнее время.

— В самом начале войны еще в Славянске украинская армия потихоньку пробовала применять артиллерию — он особенно выделяет слово артиллерия, произнося его немного растянуто, — они поняли, что это остается безнаказанным. Сейчас они уже ничего не боятся, им без разницы.

 — Все это мировое сообщество — все это болтология — все эти мирные переговоры. Тут нужны конкретные действия. Пока фашистов не остановим — ничего хорошего не предвидится.

— А почему они не боятся? — Потому что никаких действий ответных по отношению к ним от мирового сообщества не поступает. Они спокойно и безнаказанно убивают мирных жителей, и с ними ничего не происходит, они не переживают.

— А ополчение переживает?

— Конечно, переживает. Переживает, потому что большая часть тех людей, которые находятся в народной армии Донбасса — это жители Луганской Народной республики, жители Донецкой Народной республики — то есть люди, которые находятся на оккупированной территории. Конечно, они переживают за свои земли, за свои дома.

— А лично ты за что переживаешь?

 — Я переживаю за народ. Самое главное — я переживаю за народ. Я переживаю за то, что украинская армия безнаказанно уничтожает народ. Считает эту территорию своей. Но если она их, то естественно и народ их. Но они, тем не менее, уничтожают его. Это называется — геноцид. — в его голосе чувствуется раздражение. — Есть некоторые моменты, которые можно было выполнить, но… дабы сберечь народ, этого не стоит делать. Как-то мы стараемся ограничивать себя — говорит он про ополчение Донбасса.

 — Ты можешь назвать эти моменты?

— Ну, моменты бывают разными. Вот если с нашей стороны поступит хоть какая-то провокация — пострадают мирные жители, которые вынуждены вернуться домой, дабы не бомжевать. Не бомжевать ни в России, ни в Украине. Они хотят вернуться к себе домой. Кто живет в частном секторе — у них там огороды, сады. Это ж все брошено. Кто живет в квартирах, у них брошены квартиры. Они с семьями возвращаются обратно, потому что у них нет желания быть беженцами, жить на чужой земле, существовать неизвестно за что. Просто выживать. Они хотят жить у себя дома и нормально работать. А сейчас получается так, что эти люди возвращаются, и малейшая провокация с нашей стороны может стать крахом для них. Они просто могут попасть под артиллеристский обстрел и так далее и тому подобное.

— Но ведь и ты можешь, — я спрашиваю о жене, как она смотрит на то, что ее муж каждый день идет на войну.

 — Естественно, что она боится каждый раз, когда я выхожу из дома. Она за меня переживает. Потому что она не знает, чем все закончится. Вот я утром встал, вышел из дома и вернусь ли я вечером, она этого не знает. Она целый день переживает. — Его голос становится тише. Моторола опускает глаза, как будто чувствует некую вину. — Но она мне не говорит «все хватит», она понимает, что я делаю, для чего я это делаю. Она сама родом из Славянска. Так что, в принципе, этим все и сказано.

— Сейчас вокруг тебя каждый день рвутся снаряды, свистят пули, гибнут люди, уничтожаются целые районы. Я верю, что рано или поздно это закончится. И тогда какую жизнь ты видишь для себя, для своего ребенка?

— Мой ребенок будет жить на своей земле со своим народом. Не будет людей, которые будут его считать недочеловеком, как считают украинцы. — Его глаза блестят. Он верит. — Украинская власть считает людей родом с Донбасса недолюдьми и просто их уничтожает. Просто цель — их уничтожить. Чем больше людей они здесь уничтожат, тем больше людей они сюда заселят. Людей, которые поддерживают их политику, людей, которые поддерживают их мышление гнилое. Они заселят этих людей и будут выжимать отсюда все, что только можно.

— То есть им нужны не люди, им нужна земля?

— Здесь огромный угольный бассейн, который называется «Донбасс», — Моторола произносит слово «Донбасс» так, как могут произносить только коренные жители этого региона — с гордостью выделяя каждую букву. — В него входит много регионов. Часть Ростовской области, Луганская Народная республика, Донецкая Народная республика, Запорожье. Поэтому им люди не нужны. Этот геноцид доказан еще сначала Славянска — полная блокада, применение артиллерии для города, где живут мирные жители, отсутствие каких-то гуманитарных коридоров. Если вспомнить прошлое лето, люди, которые погибли под Степановкой, Дмитровкой, Мариновкой, Которые просто хотели семьями уехать в Россию, чтоб спрятаться от этих обстрелов, их просто сжигали по пути. Сотни машин с убитыми гражданскими стояли. Все уже про это забыли, сейчас уже какие-то локальные вспышки на линии фронта освещают очень сильно, но как бы никто не возвращается к прошлому году, когда людей просто убивали пачками. Просто гражданские семьями уезжали, а они в танке и в БМП играли наперегонки — кто больше разобьет машин — и стреляли по ним. Сжигали просто. По Дмитровке, Степановке, Мариновке. Все забыли про Славянск. Все забыли про Николаевку. Про Николаевку уже совсем ничего не говорится. Хотя она и находилась рядом, но боевых действий там практически не велось. А в один прекрасный момент там начали применять «Пионы», «Тюльпаны», «Грады», «Ураганы», «Смерчи» — выделяет он каждое слово. — В один день разнесли полгорода. Огромное количество людей погибло. Огромнейшее количество людей — уточняет Моторола. — Про это никто не вспоминает.

 — Почему?

 — Сейчас все зациклились: Марьинка, аэропорт, Широкино.

 — Может, зациклились, поскольку обстрелы производятся на фоне действующего режима тишины, перемирия. Как ты смотришь на то, что Донбасс останется в составе Украины?

 — Люди в составе Украины смогут жить принудительно, только если — закуривает сигарету, — если нашу армию доблестную уничтожат и всех людей, которые поддерживали нас. А та малая часть, поддерживающая режим — которая останется не репрессированная — они смогут жить. В Советском Союзе как было: с одного региона перекидывали в другой и решали такие вопросы регионально на местах. Никакого сопротивления, никакого повстанческого движения. Только так. Другого будущего быть не может.

— Видишь ли ты со стороны Украины готовность к миру?

— Когда война только началась, можно было все решить миром, если бы украинская армия взяла бы власть под свой контроль. Но украинской армии было проще уничтожить людей, чем освободить весь народ Украины от фашистов, которые пришли незаконно к власти. Они (украинская армия, — прим. ред) сделали выбор встать на сторону власти. Хотя при Кучме, в 93 году, все совсем по-другому было. Армия перешла на сторону народа. Хотя могло то же самое начаться. Просто те, кто не согласен с властью, ну, грубо говоря, несколько сотен тысяч людей, решили за миллионы, как им существовать и дальше жить, на каком языке разговаривать, что есть, что пить, как говорить, куда можно ездить и куда нельзя, кто хороший, кто плохой.

— Я надеюсь на то, что конфликт все-таки удастся урегулировать политическим путем, и военные действия остановятся. Чем тогда ты планируешь заниматься? Уйдешь в политику, может, в бизнес, останешься в армии, что-то другое?

— О политике и бизнесе речи вообще не идет. Я — человек далекий и от того, и от другого. Я не бизнесмен и не политик. — А кто ты? — Я простой рабочий. Я просто работаю. Работать своими руками и зарабатывать деньги — вот моя стезя. Мне другого не надо, чтобы обеспечивать свою семью. Мне не нужно стремиться зарабатывать так, чтобы быть лучше, чем другие. Вот есть уровень обычного рабочего человека. Для меня он, я считаю, нормальный.

— Что для тебя деньги?

 — Если человек хочет заработать деньги, чтобы содержать свою семью, он может это сделать. Не обязательно идти в политику или заниматься бизнесом. Каждому свое. Если кто-то может заниматься бизнесом или политикой, он этим занимается, если кто-то не может — он простой рабочий человек.

— Кем ты мечтал стать в детстве?

— Не помню, — отрезает он и как будто вжимается.

— А каким ты был?

— Не знаю, какой я был в детстве, потому что я не помню, — явно избегает этой темы. — Я вырос в 90-е и вообще сомневаюсь, что у меня хорошее детство было. Ну, или, наверное, как у всех детей. Он отводит взгляд и за чем-то с интересом наблюдает. Я оборачиваюсь: «А дайте 2 гривны» — за моей спиной трое мальчишек лет по 12.

 — Вот держите — протягивает им купюру в 20 гривен тот, что сидит справа от меня — только между собой поделите.

— Что сейчас происходит в рядах ополчения? Какое настроение?

— Не знаю, в моем батальоне нормальное настроение.

— Стабильно?

— Стабильно нормальное — смеется, — на счет остальных не знаю. То же не ополчение, то же армия. Армия Донецкой народной республики. Он поправил автомат.

— Рожок-то полный?— спросила я, кивая на его оружие.

 — Конечно, полный, с пустым я бы не ходил. Я ж не красоваться с ним хожу.

— А это что?— указываю на кобуру на правой ноге.

— Пистолет — отвечает кратко.

— А вообще это все тяжело таскать? Хотя сейчас, летом, наверное полегче…

 — Зимой, летом — особой разницы не вижу.

— Поехали, поехали — Садятся в черный мерседес внедорожник, включают музыку и, не торопясь, покидают «Легенду»."

Агентство «Новороссия» — Моторолла: «Все уже забыли, как прошлым летом украинская армия сожгла людей в Николаевке»



"«В аэропорту сейчас происходят бои местного значения, обстрел, война артиллерии. Нас обстреливают. Вот, вы ехали только что сюда, по вам же укры ложили, сами же прочувствовали это. Восьмидесятки ложили, а перед этим били 120-мм. Такое происходит каждый день, мы уже достаточно привыкли к этому».

Командир взвода батальона «Сомали» с позывным «Фикса»:

«Мы находимся в здании терминала. Ведем стрельбу на подавление огневых точек противника. Работаем из пулемета, автоматов. Крупнее у нас ничего нет. Нас обкладывают в основном из танка, а также 120-мм минами. Мы не стреляем первыми, а ведем только огонь на подавление. Обкладывают каждый день. Раньше это делали в основном ночью, сейчас уже не стесняются».

Не смотря на все заявления Киева о соблюдении минских договоренностей, в реальности картина совершенно иная. Оккупанты продолжают грубо нарушать перемирие, от которого скоро может не остаться и следа, если мировое сообщество, прежде всего США, не заставит своих ставленников в Киеве прекратить карательную операцию и отвести войска."

Агентство «Новороссия» — ДНР. Бой в Донецком аэропорту 9 июня 2015 [18+]


Весьма познавательное интервью : "Разведопрос: Руководитель центра подготовки ополченцев Денис "

----------


## OKA

"Гиви про бой в Донецком аэропорту 9 июня "

----------


## VPK_Verka

Просмотрите видео.
атака на Марьинку: Фашисты не делали такого, что делают эти падлы. Это не люди! Это - сволочи! Какой, извините, .... просил организовывать эту республику?!, - жительница Марьинки. ВИДЕО - боевик, Россия, Украина, Донбасс, боевые действия, Агрессия Рос

----------


## TapAc

> Просмотрите видео.
> атака на Марьинку: Фашисты не делали такого, что делают эти падлы. Это не люди! Это - сволочи! Какой, извините, х#й просил организовывать эту республику?!, - жительница Марьинки. ВИДЕО - боевик, Россия, Украина, Донбасс, боевые действия, Агрессия Рос


Скажи мне, что ты ещё в жизни делаешь полезное, помимо того, что читаешь цензор?

----------


## Nazar

Я предупреждал....Ну и плюс мат в форуме.
Так что без обид. Две недели спокойного просмотра новостей на цензоре, вам обеспечено.

----------


## OKA

Американский доброволец в ополчении Новороссии : 




"Texas about the bombing Telmanovo. Техас о бомбардировке Тельманово. ДНР. ТВ СВ-ДНР Выпуск 487 

Опубликовано: 12 июня 2015 г.

Punishers killed a child in Telmanovo. The boy Vanya died in shelling of the city.

Каратели убили ребенка в Тельманово. Мальчик Ваня погиб при обстреле города."

----------


## Pilotxp

> Я предупреждал....Ну и плюс мат в форуме.
> Так что без обид. Две недели спокойного просмотра новостей на цензоре, вам обеспечено.


Уффф.., наконец то, теперь можно спокойно зомбировать тупой пипл ))))

----------


## TapAc

"Группа хакеров "Киберберкут" на своем сайте опубликовала поименный список участников батальона "Айдар". В перечне - свыше полутора тысяч фамилий. Напротив каждой - паспортные данные, домашний адрес, телефоны для связи, в том числе ближайших родственников".
На сайте есть соответствующий файл. http://www.cyber-berkut.ru/
Но вопрос вообще вот в чём.
Разные люди собирают данные по преступникам ответственным за зверства на Донбассе и в Одессе.
У меня предложение: 
Может создать тему, где будет выкладываться подобная информация с конкретными данными (фото, паспортные данные)? Чтобы эти нелюди не смогли скрыться и через пару десятилетий. Чтобы тех кто сжигал людей в Одессе, искали по всему миру, как евреи искали и уничтожали приспешников нацизма по всему миру.
Я могу подобные данные перенаправить в частности в Италию, США. Там есть граждане, которые не дадут этим новым европейцам спрятаться, в случае когда они туда побегут (уже бегут).

----------


## Казанец

*TapAc*, вполне конкретные люди этим занимаются уже давно, целенаправленно и профессионально и, главное, непосредственно на месте событий, в частности, этим руководит Константин Геннадьевич Долгов, сопредседатель общественно-политического движения «Народный фронт Новороссии», и наши пять копеек тут никакого влияния не окажут, даже в размере погрешности. Что касается неотвратимости возмездия, то и в этом наши органы госбезопасности имеют достаточный опыт: Бандеру-то вон в Мюнхене через 14 лет после войны достали, вот и эти никуда не уйдут. А этот сайт всё-таки про авиацию...

----------


## An-Z

> ...Может создать тему, где будет выкладываться подобная информация с конкретными данными (фото, паспортные данные)? Чтобы эти нелюди не смогли скрыться и через пару десятилетий. Чтобы тех кто сжигал людей в Одессе, искали по всему миру, как евреи искали и уничтожали приспешников нацизма по всему миру...


Мысль правильная и необходимая, но данная информация не совсем по теме форума, и размещать её в "Курилке" тоже недостойно, счиатю что такую информацию лучше размещать на профильных ресурсах, либо в социальных сетях, а к нам ссылку...

----------


## Nazar

> Уффф.., наконец то, теперь можно спокойно зомбировать тупой пипл ))))


Так кто-же вам запрещает? Вы вполне себе вольны, зарегистрироваться на любом украинском ресурсе ( могу даже ссылки предоставить ) и начать там зомбировать свой тупой пипл, как вы его называете. 
Здесь-же, кроме вас и еще пары ваших коллег, никто и никого зомбировать и навязывать свою, единственно правильную точку зрения, не пытался...Так что можете начинать, но не здесь.

----------


## TapAc

> *TapAc*, вполне конкретные люди этим занимаются уже давно, целенаправленно и профессионально и, главное, непосредственно на месте событий, в частности, этим руководит Константин Геннадьевич Долгов, сопредседатель общественно-политического движения «Народный фронт Новороссии», и наши пять копеек тут никакого влияния не окажут, даже в размере погрешности. Что касается неотвратимости возмездия, то и в этом наши органы госбезопасности имеют достаточный опыт: Бандеру-то вон в Мюнхене через 14 лет после войны достали, вот и эти никуда не уйдут. А этот сайт всё-таки про авиацию...


Да, полностью согласен, сайт про авиацию, тоже про это думал и полностью с Вами согласен. Но раз уж завели разговор. Те кто на месте работает, они ведь работают, скажем так, с одним материалом, но ведь эти патриоты незалежной уже разбегаются по всем углам демократического мира. Просто, та же Италия, далеко не Россия (в плане необъятности), и нового постояльца местные могут легко вычислить. Здесь, как то проходила информация, про пилотов Су-24, 25 которые занимались непосредственной бомбёжкой населенных пунктов и говорили, что их имена скрывают для избежания мести. На данный момент известны имена этих "героев"? Так же, у меня возникают вопросы, как всякого рода "ультрас" (ответственные за события в Одессе) периодически появляются в западной Европе и их поголовье там не сокращают. Правильно ли я Вас понял, что всеми этими вопросами занимаются (у буржуев в том числе)? 
Просто, у каждого из нас есть друзья, в разных уголках планеты и если мы с Вами будем делиться известной нам информацией (как информация выше с паспортными данными), то "героев" и искать не придется...

----------


## TapAc

> Мысль правильная и необходимая, но данная информация не совсем по теме форума, и размещать её в "Курилке" тоже недостойно, счиатю что такую информацию лучше размещать на профильных ресурсах, либо в социальных сетях, а к нам ссылку...


Согласен.
Тогда по возможности буду кидать ссылку, дабы не засорять эфир.

----------


## ккарай

я думаю у летчиков су 24 25 есть присяга и приказ,а после посадки хоть застрелись .когда были справедливые штурмовики?(я русский патриот)

----------


## OKA

"Алексей Заквасин  /  В мире, Оборона	11 июня 2015   

Россия не оставит Приднестровье

В ответ на напряженную ситуацию вокруг республики РФ предоставляет защиту ― двойное гражданство 

На фоне недавнего заявления Михаила Саакашвили о планах по укреплению границ с Приднестровьем появившееся в СМИ сообщение о размещении в Одесской области С-300 выглядит крайне тревожно. Информация о развертывании средств ПВО вблизи города Болграда была опубликована на местном ресурсе «Инфоречье». Издание со ссылкой на источник в ВСУ сообщает о том, что зенитно-ракетные комплексы будут размещены в ближайшее время якобы для защиты Украины.

Президент Приднестровской Молдавской Республики (ПМР) Евгений Шевчук выразил обеспокоенность заявлениями о наращивании группировки вблизи его страны. Глава республики заверил, что ПМР не готовится к боевым столкновениям, а представители ОБСЕ не желают придавать гласности этот важный факт.

Президент ПМР рассказал, что вдоль границы с республикой украинские силовики копают противотанковый ров, к приграничным украинским блокпостам стянута бронетехника, а группировка войск увеличилась на несколько тысяч человек.

«На сегодняшний момент нет точной информации о готовящихся военных угрозах или планах в отношении Приднестровья. При всем этом мы не можем не уделять более значительного внимания в этот период реально складывающейся ситуации. На Совете безопасности рассматривались вопросы дополнительного аккумулирования для поддержания правопорядка в республике, поддержания обороноспособности», — подчеркнул Шевчук.

Украина «нагоняет страху»

Опрошенные «Русской планетой» эксперты призвали не нагнетать панику вокруг новости о размещении С-300 у границ Приднестровья. Дело в том, что эти средства ПВО, предназначенные для поражения ракет и самолетов, дислоцированы в Одесской области далеко не первый год.

«Заявления украинской стороны преследуют цель нагнетания ситуации вокруг Приднестровья. Эта риторика укладывается в общую канву политического противостояния с Российской Федерацией», ― полагает ведущий эксперт Центра исследования кризисных ситуаций кандидат исторических наук Наталья Харитонова.

Политолог обратила внимание, что тема С-300 в Одесской области возникла после того, как ряд политиков и экспертов в РФ предложили организовать воздушный мост с Приднестровьем. Такая идея появилась в ответ на денонсацию Киевом соглашений о транзите российских миротворцев и грузов в Приднестровье.

«Сообщение о размещении С-300 ― это реакция на планы России: если вы собираетесь создавать воздушный мост, мы будем сбивать ваши самолеты», ― считает Харитонова.

Читайте в рубрике «Оборона» Эстония претендует на часть РоссииЗа заявлением Эстонии о демаркации границы с Россией в одностороннем порядке может стоять желание США создать приграничный конфликт Эстония претендует на часть России

Заместитель директора Днестровско-Прутского информационно-аналитического центра Василий Каширин так же, как и Харитонова, считает, что возможное развертывание С-300 ― это попытка давления на Россию. Например, заставить Россию идти на экономические и политические уступки.

Провокации будут

В то же время Наталья Харитонова заявила, что в случае организации воздушного моста с Тирасполем провокации будут неизбежны. Эксперт не исключает вероятности сценария августа 2008 года, когда возглавляемая Саакашвили Грузия бросила войска против Южной Осетии.

«Расчет простой — втянуть Российскую Федерацию в региональную войну. С Крымом не получилось, не получилось с Донбассом ― и сейчас мы наблюдаем в Приднестровье третью попытку. И Саакашвили появился здесь именно поэтому. Все прекрасно понимают, что провокацию организовать не так уж сложно, ее может устроить кто угодно. К примеру, любая частная военная компания может забросить в регион диверсионную группу, и потом никто уже не будет разбираться, с чего начались боевые действия и кто в этом виноват», ― считает Харитонова.

В то же время эксперт подчеркнула, что провокации и перестрелки продолжались в Южной Осетии в течение нескольких месяцев, однако не приводили к масштабному противостоянию.

«Но нынешняя геополитическая ситуация к западу от наших границ и искусственное педалирование ситуации может ускорить наступление критической фазы в Приднестровье», ― констатировала ведущий эксперт Центра исследования кризисных ситуаций.

Президент Академии геополитических проблем Леонид Ивашов отметил, что размещение С-300 направлено на то, чтобы втянуть Россию в войну путем провокации. Ввязывание России в войну или отказ от защиты своих граждан и миротворцев в любом случае будет иметь негативные последствия.

«В первом случае мы будем агрессором, во втором ― страной, бросившей своих на произвол. Сейчас Приднестровье держится, но мне кажется, что через 3―6 месяцев приднестровцы начнут умирать от голода. И Россия будет вынуждена использовать воздушный мост. Чтобы этого не случилось, Украина готова уже сейчас разместить С-300 и сбивать самолеты. Провокации в ситуации с Приднестровьем неизбежны. Когда разразится война, я предсказать, конечно, не могу. Но она может начаться в любой момент», ― отметил Ивашов.

Россия не бросит

По информации ИА «ТИРАС», с 8 июня в Тирасполе открылись пункты записи приднестровского населения на получение российского гражданства. Причем если ранее приднестровцам приходилось ездить в Кишинев за разрешением на получение второго гражданства, то теперь это можно сделать либо в столичном Доме офицеров (район Бородинка), либо в российском консульстве.

Ежедневно в этих двух пунктах с 8:30 до 12:00 принимаются заявки на получение второго гражданства ― российского. Очевидно, такое решение Москвы вызвано ухудшением геополитической ситуации вокруг непризнанной ПМР. На сегодняшний день из полумиллионного населения республики обладателями паспортов РФ, по разным данным, являются от 160 до 200 тысяч человек.

Все это говорит о том, что позиция Российской Федерации однозначна: она защитит Приднестровье. Что касается угрозы со стороны Кишинева, то эксперт Наталья Харитонова заверила, что население Молдавии воевать не хочет, а на официальные власти у Москвы есть мощные экономические рычаги влияния.

Заместитель директора Днестровско-Прутского информационно-аналитического центра Василий Каширин добавляет: «Россия не сдала, не сдает и не сдаст Приднестровье»."

В Тирасполе открылись пункты записи на получение российского гражданства - Русская планета

----------


## Nazar

> "Алексей Заквасин  /  В мире, Оборона	11 июня 2015   
> 
> Россия не оставит Приднестровье
> 
> В ответ на напряженную ситуацию вокруг республики РФ предоставляет защиту ― двойное гражданство


Не всё так просто с этим двойным гражданством. У меня жена с Приднестровья и как правило, все люди там проживающие, имеют двойное гражданство, либо приднестровское и украинское, либо приднестровское и молдавское. Соответственно от украинского, или молдавского надо отказываться и здесь первая затыка, процедура не простая, не знаю как хохлы, а Молдавия своих "граждан" лишает гражданство без энтузиазма, во-вторых процедура отказа от гражданства не дешевая по меркам стремительно обнищающего населения республики ( работы нет, всё стоит сумасшедших денег, зарплаты мизерные урезали, бензин стоит в районе 100-110 рублей, в переводе на российские ). Есть еще проблемка, без проблем гражданство РФ предоставляют гражданам, родившимся до 1991 года, то-есть в СССР, а вот у жены, родившейся в 1993 возникнут с этим проблемы.
Очень хочется надеяться на то, что Россия на самом деле не оставит Приднестровье, но как это сделать без отвешивания очередных люлей хохлам, Мишико и Молдавии ( читай Румынии ), мне не понятно. :Confused:

----------


## Nazar

Интересная новость. Если это правда, а не фейк, то до свидания руина и снова здравствуй нормальная Украина, которой России по пути.
Посольство США в Москве: «С оппозицией больше не соединять!» | Красноярское Время

----------


## OKA

> Не всё так просто с этим двойным гражданством. У меня жена с Приднестровья и как правило, все люди там проживающие, имеют двойное гражданство, либо приднестровское и украинское, либо приднестровское и молдавское. Соответственно от украинского, или молдавского надо отказываться и здесь первая затыка, процедура не простая, не знаю как хохлы, а Молдавия своих "граждан" лишает гражданство без энтузиазма, во-вторых процедура отказа от гражданства не дешевая по меркам стремительно обнищающего населения республики ( работы нет, всё стоит сумасшедших денег, зарплаты мизерные урезали, бензин стоит в районе 100-110 рублей, в переводе на российские ). Есть еще проблемка, без проблем гражданство РФ предоставляют гражданам, родившимся до 1991 года, то-есть в СССР, а вот у жены, родившейся в 1993 возникнут с этим проблемы.
> Очень хочется надеяться на то, что Россия на самом деле не оставит Приднестровье, но как это сделать без отвешивания очередных люлей хохлам, Мишико и Молдавии ( читай Румынии ), мне не понятно.



Да, задачка(.опа)) геополитическая та ещё... Но без военного или иного поражения укронаци и последующей денацификации региона, спокойное и мирное существование там, не говоря уж о каком-то развитии невозможно. Ливия-Ирак-Сирия-Сомали, как оно есть ... 
А республики Новороссии и мелкие бандерштаты- это хороший выход из нынешней ситуации. Хотя бы по примеру несчастной Югославии. Там хоть глотки не режут сейчас массово соседи друг другу (пока)... На тему газа амеры уже македонцев потыкали шилом, сразу прошлая война 90-х, 2000-х годов их с албанскими бандитами вспомнилась...Тетово и пр.

----------


## Nazar

> последующей денацификации региона


Я бы лучше сделал полную дезинфекцию прилегающих регионов, причем как слева, так и справа. :Mad:

----------


## OKA

" 23:52 20 июня 2015

ВСУ ужесточили водную блокаду ЛНР

Украинские войска разбили электроподстанцию, оставив Луганск без воды.

Украинская армия разрушила жизненно важный объект для тысяч жителей Луганска. Силовики обстреляли электроподстанцию на водонапорной станции, подающей воду в город. Оборудование восстановлению не подлежит.

По территории подстанции били прямой наводкой из трех БМП – забор буквально изрешечен снарядами 30 калибра. В результате обстрела оказались пробиты сразу три масляных котла, после чего вспыхнул трансформатор. Пострадало и другое оборудование подстанции.

— Вытекло четыре тонны масла, сразу пошли взрывы, потом горело очень сильно. Полностью прекращена водоотдача на Луганск, Ленинский и Каменогорский тоже без воды. Менять уничтоженное оборудование — это очень серьезный и дорогой процесс, а больше ничего не сделаешь, — рассказал начальник подстанции Николай Стрепетов.

Альтернативы данной подстанции нет — две другие, качавшие воду в город, давно отключены. К тому же они находятся на другой стороне реки Северский Донец, на подконтрольной киевским властям территории. Подача питьевой воды прекращена по личному указанию Геннадия Москаля, поставленного Киевом губернатором Луганской области.

Несмотря на опасность, на территории подстанции продолжается работа. Под обстрелами трудятся и женщины — машинист и сторож. Они короткими перебежками перемещаются по территории, осматривая еще уцелевшее оборудование. Женщины признаются, что работать сейчас страшно, но выбора нет. В случае обстрела у них только одна надежда — успеть добежать до бомбоубежища.

Руководство подстанции только разводит руками — ситуация в городе критическая, и наладить трансформаторы они не могут. Запасов воды в Луганске осталось только на два дня."

ВСУ ужесточили водную блокаду ЛНР - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## TapAc

У меня вопрос, а имеют ли жители Донбасса моральное право начать бомбить Киев, где засели выродки управляемые с другого континента?




Ссылка на страницу где можно поддержать проект, это можно сделать на счёт в PayPal: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/m...led-war#/story

----------


## An-Z

А вам мораль позволяет бомбить Киев, а не выродков там засевших?

----------


## TapAc

> А вам мораль позволяет бомбить Киев, а не выродков там засевших?


Повторю свой вопрос: "..имеют ли *жители Донбасса* моральное право начать бомбить Киев, где засели выродки управляемые с другого континента?"
Ведь руководство хунты считает их террористами/сепаратистами и методично их уничтожают, так? В связи с этим у меня и вопрос возник, жители этих регионов имеют право защищаться, т.е. ответить тем же, сравнять с землей логово "Демократически избранных" руководителей?
А что до моего мнения, раз оно Вас так заинтересовало, то отвечу: 
Я считаю, что поступить надо было также, как и в Крыму и никто бы сейчас не гиб бы, уж по крайне мере, до таких масштабов конфликт не разросся.

----------


## An-Z

Повторять не надо, я и в первый раз вас прекрасно услышал. Вообще странно спрашивать нас за жителей Донбасса, не находите? Ну а так, да, конечно, я тоже считаю, что жители этих регионов имеют право защищаться,  и кое кто этим действительно занимается, но большинство ждёт когда за них это сделает кто-то другой.

----------


## TapAc

Мне просто интересно, как изменилась бы риторика руководителей и горожан Киева, если снаряды рвались бы не в "далёком" Донбассе, а у них под пятой точкой, если бы разговор шёл не об отводе тяжелых вооружений с линий соприкосновения на территории Донбасса а скажем, с линий административных границ Киева? 
Всегда весело скакать на площадях с флажками и бить себя пяткой в грудь, заявляя о том, как ты любишь свою Родину и при этом не видя всех "прелестей" АТО, как мозги твоего товарища стекают на асфальт.

----------


## Казанец

Не ново, но познавательно. Cassad TV
https://youtu.be/XX6gNUkpkhU

а вот свежее и ещё познавательнее:
https://youtu.be/7w__Seb2FG8

Ключевая фраза: "что-то с этой войной не так"...

----------


## OKA

> Не ново, но познавательно...Ключевая фраза: "что-то с этой войной не так"...



Познавательно. Ну там давно "всё не так", не только с войной. 

" 1 июля исполняется 40 дней со дня гибели Алексея Мозгового, Анны Самелюк, Александра Юрьева, Андрея Ряжских, Алексея Калашина. Этот день 9-й со дня смерти Алексея Дюлина и Дениса Черникова."



1 

Канал отряда "Призрак" : https://www.youtube.com/user/informotryad/videos  Обстановка  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Jg1v6vbwB8

Есть не новое, долгое, но тоже познавательное обсуждение ситуации Д.Пучковым и И.Стрелковым : 




Про разных "кураторов" проекта республик Новороссии  постоянно Б.Рожин (Кассад) упоминает на своих ресурсах, но вот то что посол и небезизвестный "монетизатор льгот"  владеет крупнейшей укросетью аптек- было новостью.

----------


## Казанец

Совершенно очевидно, что одной, естественно, не главной и уж отнюдь не единственной, а именно "одной из" причин убийства Алексея Мозгового было то, что он не разрешал на подконтрольных ему территориях продавать российскую гумпомощь, а заставлял именно раздавать. Историческая реминисценция: французы-англичане, союзники белых, вспоминают.
"Белые скулят, что де солдаты у них раздеты-разуты. Те, что ещё с Германской воюют, поизносились все, а новобранцев-то и подавно одеть-обуть не во что. Весь текстиль-то под большевиками остался. А у нас этого добра - полные склады. С Германией война-то закончилась, все демобилизовались, и этого добра у нас столько, что девать некуда. Загрузили целый пароход, пригнали в Крым, разгрузили. Неделя проходит, две... а вся белая армия как ходила оборванцами, так и ходит. Умные люди подсказали: а вы загляните на барахолку! Заглянули, а там... только ленивый нашей формой да обувью не торгует. И оптом, и в розницу".
Видимо, во всех гражданских войнах так.

----------


## OKA

> Совершенно очевидно, что одной, естественно, не главной и уж отнюдь не единственной, а именно "одной из" причин убийства Алексея Мозгового было то, что он не разрешал на подконтрольных ему территориях продавать российскую гумпомощь, а заставлял именно раздавать. ...


"Призрак" к нам приходит...

Долго говорили и о делах обезглавленной бригады и об общей обстановке в республике.  По поводу убийства команданте    -  никаких сомнений относительно заказчиков  у бойцов "Призрака" нет,  все единодушны во мнении.  "Мы знаем, кто заказал",   -    говорят.  В общем, мои предположения нашли подтверждение   -  я с самого начала говорила:  наблюдайте, что будет с комбинатом, и тогда поймёте, сui prodest.

В целом по итогам беседы могу  лишь  повторить, что реальность сильно отличается от ваших представлений о ней.  О новом комбриге   -  Шевченко    -  отзываются очень хорошо, кстати..."

Tам помимо пильщиков и контрабандистов посеръёзнее персонажи в каментах упоминаются : 

Склерозник - "Призрак" к нам приходит 

Да везде не скучно : Новый блог Олега Лурье. - Как погулять на 200 миллионов бюджетных денег. Пошаговая инструкция.  У него много познавательного встречается))



"Донецк, 2 июл – ДАН. Донецкая Народная Республика готова согласовать в рамках Контактной группы мониторинг Бюро по демократическим институтам и правам человека ОБСЕ на предстоящих выборах в местные органы власти. Об этом сегодня заявил Глава ДНР Александр Захарченко.

«Во исполнение п. 12 Комплекса Мер (по выполнению Минских договоренностей от 12 февраля 2015 года – прим. ДАН) местные выборы 18 октября в ДНР «будут проведены с соблюдением соответствующих стандартов ОБСЕ при мониторинге со стороны БДИПЧ ОБСЕ» и других международных организаций, — говорится в заявлении руководителя Республики, поступившем в ДАН. — Порядок мониторинга и работы наблюдателей готовы согласовать в рамках Контактной Группы».

В соответствии с Минскими мирными соглашениями Донецкая Народная Республика проведет выборы в местные органы власти 18 октября этого года. Соответствующее решение Глава ДНР объяснил тем, что официальный Киев упорно тормозит реализацию достигнутых в столице Белоруссии договоренностей и Республика вынуждена для спасения мирного процесса приступить к выполнению соглашений в одностороннем порядке.

Глава Республики выразил уверенность, что указанные меры позволят «не только сохранить Минский мирный процесс, но и придать ему должную динамику». Принятие мер по выполнению принятых решений поручено правительству и Центризбиркому ДНР."

ДНР готова согласовать в Контактной группе мониторинг ОБСЕ местных*выборов — Захарченко | ДАН


На эти попытки ссылаться на "Минск-2" хорошо сказал Б.Рожин :

Colonel Cassad - Никакого особого статуса Донбасса не будет 

"...В этих новостях есть некоторая двойственность - с одной стороны вполне понятно, что ДНР и ЛНР при таких условиях запихнуть на Украину не выйдет. С другой стороны - все эти заискивания перед режимом кровавых утырков в Киеве производят исключительно уродливое впечатление. И аргумент - это для того, чтобы показать упоротость хунты и ее недоговороспособность тут не работают, так как как упоротость и недоговороспособность давно очевидны. В общем, на деле - ничего существенного не произошло, хунта просто еще раз показала, что ей цель война до победного конца Украины и попытки с ней договорится, будут систематически и показательно торпедироваться американцами, которые ей управляют.
Ну а с чем можно согласится с Порошенко - никакого особого статуса ДНР и ЛНР в составе Украины действительно не будет по причине отсутствия Украины в тех границах, о которых мечтает Порошенко...."

----------


## OKA

"Губарев: Почему в Донбассе не русские, а американские НКО?

    Опубликовал Татьяна Пушкарева 6 час назад 

    Павел Губарев, весной прошлого года ставший первым народным губернатором Донецкой области, за год успел побывать в застенках киевского СБУ, попасть под обстрел на трассе, стать фигурантом недавнего скандала со стрельбой в центре Донецка. Сейчас он, лидер «Русской весны 2014 года», не занимает никаких должностей в ДНР, сосредоточившись на собственном движении под названием «Новороссия».

    Почему идея русского мира в Донбассе рискует провалиться, как на Украине создают аналог ИГ, а идея о русском мире превращается в банальный распил бюджетов, – говорит сегодня Губарев.



    Куда уходит русский мир в Донбассе



    – Вы критикуете то, что происходит сейчас на Донбассе. Выходит, вы и при Украине были в оппозиции, и сейчас, уже при ДНР?

    – Скорее, не во власти. Оппозиция – это люди у власти, не согласные с генеральным курсом. К сожалению, сейчас в наших республиках создается очередная структура-симулякр: послушная, но нежизнеспособная. Элиты, которые прежде бросили Донбасс – они ведь вернулись. На манеже, как говорится, все те же: они сейчас участвуют в создании политических сил.

    – Выходит, когда глава ДНР Александр Захарченко при разговоре с жителями поселка Октябрьский говорил о «вредителях» во власти, которые саботируют те или иные инициативы, он не лукавил?

    – А кто таких людей поставил? Из-за страха конкуренции Захарченко везде «посадил овощи». А потом удивляется, почему те саботируют, воруют. Да потому что они овощи! Сейчас идет война, нужны идейные люди. Так что отодвигать всех из-за боязни политической конкуренции – фундаментальная ошибка.

    – За последние годы вы ощущали какую-либо поддержку из России?

    – Ощущал, но не через официальные структуры, а через организации, которые и в России считались маргинальными. Например одно время я попал под влияние РНЕ Баркашова. Еще был Евразийской союз молодежи, Лимонов был активен – да, пожалуй, и все. Несмотря на то, что подобные организации были малочисленными, они были живыми, потому что несли в себе определенные идеи. И всегда, кстати, сидели без копейки. Средства получали совсем другие организации, мы их называли «профессиональные русские».

    – Но ведь были прежде на юго-востоке Украины силы, которые так или иначе отражали интересы русских людей?

    – Это «Русский блок», «Донецкая республика» Андрея Пургина, «Донбасская Русь», та же прогрессивно-социалистическая партия Натальи Витренко. Но у них не было никаких ресурсов, их деятельность была слабой – в отличие от Крыма, кстати: там таких движений было много, и они были успешнее.

    На юго-востоке самые большие ресурсы вкладывались почему-то в «Партию регионов». Это буржуазная партия клиентского типа, в которую входили представители региональных элит и бизнес-структуры. Они между собой как-то договаривались – и через это входили во власть. Как-то я говорил с одним товарищем, который хвастал, что создал «Партию регионов». Я спросил: чем здесь хвастаться? Вы создали дерьмо, которое развалилось меньше чем за сутки. И это была партия власти!.. Сейчас Россия снова наступает на те же грабли, пытаясь влиять на Украину через элиты, через олигархов.

    Но сегодня ты договорился с олигархом, а завтра власть его обанкротила. Такие договоренности не гарантируют успеха во внешней политике. Нужно создавать собственные очаги влияния – с четкой иерархией и сетевой структурой, состоящие из идейных людей, для которых русская цивилизация – высшая ценность. Но пока даже основные принципы для них не сформулированы.

    Более того: процессы, происходящие сейчас в наших республиках, во многом осуществляются по тем же лекалам, по которым создавалась «Партия регионов». Проблема в том, что здесь никто толком не знает и не понимает, как делать что-то другое. Ведь есть люди, которые могут и умеют – почему бы их не позвать? Я, например, подсказать могу. Ведь борьба предстоит еще долгая, и крайне необходима сила, которую нужно формировать из идейных людей, для которых Русский мир – не просто слова. Посмотрите, как американцы работают: сами находят идейных людей, дают им деньги и средства – чтобы они продолжали делать то, во что верят. Потому что это важно для Америки. И так было все последние 23 года. А все наши якобы русские фонды просто пилят деньги. Нормальному, живому русскому человеку или группе людей там делать нечего, потому что там сидят одни распильщики.

    Американцы и сейчас не прекращают свою работу в регионе, поэтому, если законсервировать республики в том виде, в котором они сейчас, ничем хорошим это не кончится. Про НКО с американской поддержкой известно всем, кроме Министерства госбезопасности ДНР почему-то. На Украине процессы тоже продолжаются: например бывший глава СБУ Наливайченко строит что-то вроде украинского ИГ, и это будет очень серьезная сила, способная сорвать любое перемирие.

    – Но раз юго-восток поднялся, значит, антироссийские силы поработали там недостаточно хорошо?

    – Нужно делать скидку на то, что они работали на враждебной территории, где изначально все говорили по-русски и являлись в большинстве этническими русскими. Но прошло бы еще лет 20 – и они бы победили. На сегодня мы упустили многие территории, и если сейчас этот конфликт замерзнет – спустя еще 20 лет туда уже невозможно будет зайти иначе как на танках.

    Следующее поколение, которое там вырастет, уже будет полностью «хайль Бандера». Даже то, что выросло сейчас, уже во многом потеряно. Яркий пример – глава «Правого сектора» Дмитрий Ярош. Он ведь из Новороссии, из Днепродзержинска, где у России на этих была фора…

    – Куда в последние годы мог пойти молодой человек, живущий на юго-востоке Украины, желавший говорить по-русски, ощущать себя частью русской истории и не согласный с идеями официальной власти?

    – Да никуда. Ни на госслужбу, ни в серьезную политику – до перелома, что произошел после Майдана. На Майдане все увидели настоящее украинство – хуторское, человеконенавистническое и шовинистическое. Это было высшим воплощением той идеологии. А мы вдруг оказались в тренде русских идей. Но для Москвы эти идеи – не мейнстрим. Ведь до сих пор представители РФ говорят о единой Украине, и это можно понять: дипломатия. Но нельзя понять, почему до сих пор не созданы русские НКО? Ведь это главный фронт войны сейчас. Запад активно работает – и на Украине, и с умами российских граждан, готовых отказаться от Крыма только потому, что у них зарплата на 10% сократилась.

    Посмотрите на Ближний Восток, где не без помощи ЦРУ остатки исламистов – «Аль-Каиды» и «Талибана» – стали основой для очень мощного проекта. С четкой иерархией, международной сетевой структурой, основанной на религиозной идеологии и идеях социальной справедливости. ИГ – угроза прежде всего для России, оно уже пустило корни в той же Чечне, в Татарстане, и непременно покажет себя со временем. Этот проект привлекателен – даже в России молодые девушки из благополучных семей вдруг бросают все ради этих идей. А у нас нет даже понятийного аппарата, чтобы описать внятно, почему это происходит и с чем мы имеем дело. И нам совершенно нечего противопоставить. У нас нет того, за что русский человек мог бы пойти на смерть, нет внятной идеологии для молодых поколений, связанных с Россией и Русским миром.



    Русофобия как украинский нацпроект



    – А что для вас Украина?

    – Мне как историку по образованию на этот вопрос ответить очень просто. Это солянка из территорий, слепленных совершенно случайным образом. До революции 1917 года нет ни одного документа, где было бы написано, к примеру: «Стецько Остап Иванович, украинец». Малоросс – есть, русин – есть. А украинской идентичности нет. Она была искусственно сформирована в Галичине. До 17-го года Галицкая Русь считалась пятой колонной Москвы в Австро-Венгрии. Русские купцы финансировали свои НКО – помогали церкви, выдавали деньги на печать, поддержку издательств, выпуск газет, создание клубов и так далее. Австро-венгерские правящие круги очень сильно этого опасались и поступали так же, как поступают правители независимой Украины – гнобили все русские организации. Вот тогда и был создан некий идеологический конструкт, построенный на отрицании всего русского.

    Эта идеология – изначально мелочная, хуторская; весь украинский национализм – крестьянский, вышиваночный, по принципу «вот на моем хуторке будет украинское национальное государство, а заграница нам поможет». Если убрать из этой идеологии русофобию, там ничего не останется. Со стороны кажется, что украинский народ на данный момент един как никогда – но это больше похоже на коллективное помешательство.

    Что интересно, с ходом истории ничего не меняется: все, что происходило в Галицкой Руси в плане замены идентичности – происходило и у нас, в Донецкой области. Когда я учился на истфаке, у нас был подпольный кружок, назывался он «Клуб любителей Новороссии». Мы собирались в общежитии и обсуждали исторические темы. Нам сверху навязывали украинский дискурс, а мы старались переломить это и вступали в ожесточенные споры с преподавателями на лекциях и семинарах. И, как правило, выигрывали, потому что аргументы были сильные, и источники мы хорошо изучали. За это мы испытывали давление со стороны руководства университета, нас выселяли из общежитий, через плохие оценки пытались исключить из вуза. Именно в то время я, кстати, впервые столкнулся с украинскими радикалами. Это был 2000 год, против нас выступали украинские наци, у которых были и деньги, и информационные площадки. Мы с ними дискутировали и один раз даже подрались. Сейчас они все с оружием в руках на противоположной стороне.

    – Вы брали свои идеи из исторических книг. Но ваши оппоненты – преподаватели – читали те же самые книги. Почему могло возникнуть такое расхождение?

    – Все дело в интерпретации источников. Например Киевская Русь в украинских учебниках считается периодом первой украинской государственности. Но подождите, Русь была просто «Русь». Приставка «Киевская» введена значительно позже, чтобы как-то обозначить тот исторический период и отделить от других периодов. Впоследствии столицы менялись, до Московской Руси была, например, Владимирская. Так вышло, что именно москвичи смогли получить добро у Орды на сбор дани с удельных княжеств, пилить под это дело деньги и за счет этого усиливаться, и что? Это, получается, другой народ, поработивший остальных? Да нет же, это были те же люди, одной династии. Как так получилось, что Ярослав Мудрый – украинец, а его родственник Юрий Долгорукий – вдруг клятый москаль, который сжег столицу Украины?..

    Хочу заметить, что мы были не против украинской культуры, ее-то как раз можно и нужно изучать – как язык, так и литературу. Хотя лично я считаю самой ценной частью украинской литературы то, что создано в советский период. То есть у нас не было отторжения украинства культурного – но было отторжение украинства политического, когда речь заходила об отрицании всего русского.

    – Оглядываясь назад, что бы вы сделали иначе?

    – Если говорить про последний год – то, наверное, не нужно было пытаться выстраивать консенсус, а надо было гнуть свою линию и действовать более решительно. А если заглянуть на несколько лет назад – там я, наверное, ничего бы и не изменил: есть глобальные условия, над которыми один человек не властен. Единственный момент, когда и один в поле воин – это на изломе событий: тогда от личности завит крайне много.

    А вообще я считаю, что путь впереди еще очень долгий, России скоро придется отвечать на куда более серьезные вопросы, чем война в Донбассе. А адекватных ответов, увы, сейчас нет.



    Елена Горбачева"

    Источник: Публицист.ru - Губарев: Почему в Донбассе не русские, а американские НКО?

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

"Разведопрос: Дмитрий, начальник подразделения воздушной разведки "

----------


## TapAc

Новости уже неделя, но все же:

"Депутаты Верховной рады предлагают запретить на Украине использовать термины «Россия» и «Русь» для обозначения современной территории Российской Федерации, в том числе, в официальных документах органов госвласти, публикациях СМИ и рекламе, в учебниках и на дорожных указателях; нарушителям грозит до 12 лет лишения свободы.
В законопроекте говорится, что наименования «Россия» и / или «Русь» является историческим названием территории, на которой расположена современная Украина, а ее использование в качестве официального синонима Российской Федерации является агрессивным напоминанием гражданам Украины о «временности» украинской государственности". В Киеве считают, что это является посягательством на суверенитет Украины."

Вот уже действительно вы нам не братья..
Этот конфликт, после гос. переворота, на самом деле, просто расставил все точки над и. Отделили сумасшедших и националистов (одно и тоже?) от просто людей.
Это же надо было, за такой короткий промежуток времени (25 зим), вырасти толпу новых эээ.. граждан? (нацией или государством, *это*, назвать язык не поворачивается).
Я так понимаю, они считают себя не полноценными, не издав подобных указов.

----------


## OKA

"Украинские боевики признали, что совершают теракты в Новороссии


Украинское издание «Главред» опубликовало информацию со ссылкой на так называемых украинских партизан, которые сообщили, что «в районе Шахтерска-Антрацита атаковали колонну российских военных, в результате чего три оккупанты были уничтожены, 7 — ранены».

Эта информация нашла широкий отклик в среде украинских блогеров и журналистов – националистически настроенная публика бурно радовалась «успешной атаке отважных военных диверсантов».

Спустя несколько часов оказалось, что украинские боевики атаковали не мифических российских военных, а гуманитарный груз, которые сопровождали невооруженные волонтеры.

«Ребята погибли, но груз доставили. Об этом очень сложно писать, поскольку такое не поддается никакой нормальной, человеческой логике. Но писать нужно, просто необходимо.
Стало известно о том, что под Шахтерском расстреляли конвой с гуманитарной помощью из Поморья. При нападении на машины погибло 3 человека. Водитель грузовика и двое ополченцев сопровождали машину, везущую из Архангельска продукты питания, медикаменты, одежду. Их собирали всем миром почти месяц. Переводили деньги для покупки специальных медикаментов. Самому младшему из них было 19 лет», — пишет Лилия Орлова, один из организаторов акции по доставке гуманитарной помощи в Новороссию.

«А в фуре были медикаменты, детская одежда и еда. А груз, он все-таки дошел до адресата. Дошел практически нетронутым, лишь слегка разворошенным… или ничего не нужно было украинским солдатам. Или, если учесть, сколько своих вещей они побросали, когда драпали, то просто не в состоянии они были что-либо забрать. А дальше, присутствуя при разгрузке машины, я испытал непередаваемое чувство гордости за свою страну, за свою родину, за свою Россию. До сих пор мурашки по коже… хочу поделиться этим с вами. На коробке написано детской ручкой… разве такое может оставить равнодушным? Организации, фирмы, частные лица. С пожеланиями и без, от всей души. На самом деле, география поражает. И это только в одной машине, а сколько их таких идет под обстрелами на Донбасс… Совершенно незнакомые названия маленьких городков… все это Россия», — пишет очевидец «Борисыч» о том, что произошло.

В настоящий момент украинские СМИ удаляют утреннюю информацию о «нападении отважных партизан» на «российскую колонну», но в кэше поисковых машин вся эта информация сохранилась."

И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его - Украинские боевики признали, что совершают теракты в Новороссии




> Новости уже неделя, но все же:
> 
> "Депутаты Верховной рады предлагают запретить на Украине использовать термины «Россия» и «Русь» для обозначения современной территории Российской Федерации, в том числе, в официальных документах органов госвласти, публикациях СМИ и рекламе, в учебниках и на дорожных указателях; нарушителям грозит до 12 лет лишения свободы.
> В законопроекте говорится, что наименования «Россия» и / или «Русь» является историческим названием территории, на которой расположена современная Украина, а ее использование в качестве официального синонима Российской Федерации является агрессивным напоминанием гражданам Украины о «временности» украинской государственности". В Киеве считают, что это является посягательством на суверенитет Украины."
> 
> Вот уже действительно вы нам не братья..
> Этот конфликт, после гос. переворота, на самом деле, просто расставил все точки над и. Отделили сумасшедших и националистов (одно и тоже?) от просто людей.
> Это же надо было, за такой короткий промежуток времени (25 зим), вырасти толпу новых эээ.. граждан? (нацией или государством, *это*, назвать язык не поворачивается).
> Я так понимаю, они считают себя не полноценными, не издав подобных указов.




Ну в РФ конечно менее упоротые деятели, но тож хватает "инициатив". А с укрией всё давно ясно. Целых две ветки в курилке про это. Люди очень желают придумать самооправдание военным преступлениям, фактического геноцида, этноцида и т.д.
Басмачи-душманы и пр. людоеды ссылаются на главначальника- типа верховному существу так угодно, бандеровцы стандартные нацистские приёмы используют. Бляхи "гот мит унс" - старая тема. Ничто не ново... 
Убийцы всех мастей придумывают оправдания, пока ещё. Американцы вообще сильно не озабачиваются - пи--ят как псака)) Причём от преза копчёного до мелких чинуш. Кого хотят, того и бомбят. Пока у РФ есть ВС, ВВС и ВМФ внаглую не прут танками и прочей техникой, так пока, моторы греют. Но цель очевидно поставлена, давно и тем или иным способом будут ликвидировать РФ как политическое и территориальное образование. Всё к тому идёт. Да и внутри страны к этому стремятся разные деятели. Видимо и среди чиновников-бузинесменов полно желающих, как в укрии- хапнуть напоследок и свалить в "демократии".

----------


## TapAc

Напомню это 1992г...

----------


## OKA

> Напомню это 1992г...


Ну этот "светоч" в разные времена нёс всякое. Ахеджакова  уже извинилась за всё))

----------


## OKA

"И вот наступил четверг, а по поводу прошедшей среды могу, выражаясь официальным языком, рассказать следующие. Горловка. Прошедшая ночь по интенсивоности обстрелов может сравнится разве что с прошлой. Ад, что творился в северной части города, не передоваем. Украинские военные наносили обстрелы с направления н. п. Новогородское, Дзержинск и Майорск. Также в окресностях Горловки вспыхивали постоянные бои, но противник не достиг на этом направлении результатов и понеся потери вынужден был ретироваться на исходные позиции.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IxHAwPNozM

Ясиноватая. Та же ситуация противник наносит массированные артудары по этому городу, а также другим населенным пунктам этого района, прилегающим к линии фронта. Так под огнем противника оказался Спартак и район Ясиноватского блок-поста, противник после обстрела с наступлением вечера атаковал эти наши позиции, но и здесь не добился успеха, вынужден был ретироваться.

Донецк. Район руин Донецкого аэропорта и прилегающих к нему Киевского и Куйбышевского районов. Украинские каратели долбили тут весь день, причем так сильно, что окна дрожали в районах прилегающих к центру города, а звуки артиллерийской канонады были слышны практически по всему Донецку. Также с наступлением вечера противник попытался атаковать останки аэропорта, но получив отпор от бойцов "Сомали" как всегда отступил назад неся потери. Также с наступлением темноты противник атаковал наши позиции на красноармейском направлении с района оккупированного им н. п. Пески но и тут нарвашись на отпор бойцов Республиканской Гвардии и батальона "Восток" вынужден был также отступить на исходные позиции.

На Марьинском направлении также противник атакует наши позиции, занятые нами в результате летних боев за этот город. Все также обламывает зубы о героическую оборону бойцов Республиканской Гвардии которые все также защищают подступы к столице нашей Республики на этом направлении. Также противник неоднократно наносил артудары по прилегающим к линии фронта на этом направлении Кировскому и Петровскому районам Донецка.

На южном направлении все также без изминений, противник все также продолжает обстреливать поселки находящиеся на линии фронта. Военнослужащие армии ДНР по возможности подавляют огневые точки противника по всей линии фронта, но в некоторых случаях это затруднено тем, что противник бьет из жилых массивов оккупированных городов.

Также противник проводит перегруппировку сил на всех стратегических направлениях фронта.

ВСУ в 19:00 начали с минометов 120-мм обстреливать Киевский, п. Октябрьский и Аэропорт. Артиллерия ВСН в 19:30 и в 19:40 в количестве шести гаубиц произвели 18 выстрелов по минометным трем батареям укров. В итоге наступающие каратели остались без арт поддержки.
19:32 ВСУ атакуют с п.Пески позиции гвардии ДНР на посту ГАИ
19:37 атака с п. Опытное на позиции бригады "Сомали" в Аэропорту
19:37 атака началась также на позиции батальона "Востока"
19:49 минометный обстрел Киевского района (Точмаш)
20:20 Донецк. Бой с применением минометов в районе Старомихайловки.
20:30 Донецк. Спартак, Путиловка, Ясиноватский блокпост под артиллерийским обстрелом с позиций укронацистов с направления Тоненького, Авдеевки.
20:34 начался минометный обстрел позиций ополчения на линии обороны между Красногоровкой и Старомихайловкой.
В 20:36 одновременно начались атаки со стороны п. Пески на пост ГАИ.
С п. Опытное началась атака на Аэропорт и на п. Спартак.
20:49 минометному обстрелу подвергся многострадальный Киевский район (проспект Партизанский)
20:50 также подвергся минометному обстрелу подвергся п. Спартак
Цели этих обстрелов не понятны.
Ведь мины ложатся далеко в тылу позиций ополчения."

etoonda: Обзор боевой ситуации.

----------


## OKA

"Jul. 17th, 2015 at 11:36 PM

Два часа продолжается обстрел Донецка. Вечером 17 июля украинские оккупационные силы на Донбассе начали обстрелы Донецка и окрестностей. Уже два часа продолжается обстрел Донецка украинскими минометами и артиллерией.

Обстрел ведется с Северной и Северо-Западной стороны от города — прилетает в Путиловку, на Спартак и Ясиноватский блок-пост. В 20.30 в районе Песок начался стрелковый бой: слышны очереди из пулеметов Калашникова и разрывы гранат подствольников, возможно, работает АГС, не разобрать. В 21:10 украинские войска открыли минометный огонь по Путиловке, Киевскому району и аэропорту. Так артиллерия сделала несколько залпов по Спартаку и Ясиноватскому блок-посту. Обстрелу подвергся завод «Точмаш» в Киевском районе.

На позициях в Авдеевке ВСУ также прогремели взрывы. На северо-западной окраине Донецка гремят автоматические гранатометы (АГС), и крупнокалиберные пулеметы. Идет бой в районе Песок — поста ГАИ. В 21:35 в Куйбышевском районе взорвались снаряды украинской артиллерии, работают САУ ВСУ. В 21:40 артиллерия открыла огонь на подавление позиций агрессора. Залпы слышны в Киевском и Куйбышевском районах Донецка. Информация о разрушениях уточняется.

Горловка: "Западная сторона, район Глубокой, Широкой слышит бахи со стороны Новгородска, в свете последних событий, того, что оттуда последние 3 дня нас бомбили,надо быть на чеку. Укропы провоцируют на ответный огонь, проводят у себя то ли учения - там где запрещено, то ли у них там междусобойчик... Периодически снаряды залетают за линию разграничения, типа "случайно", я так понял им дали приказ вызвать на себя контрбатарейный огонь. Север тоже активизировался. На западе громче стало."

etoonda: Оперативная информация.




Батальон "Викинги": моменты жизни в перемирие.  Легендарные подразделения от Геннадия Дубового .



"Местные власти: ВСУ обстреливают район аэропорта в Донецке

Ситуация в ДНР и ЛНР. Июль 2015 08:54 18.07.2015

По словам представителя районной администрации, на месте событий были слышны звуки танков, пулеметов и минометов. Сообщается, что обстрел был начат из направления Опытного и Авдеевки.

ДОНЕЦК, 18 июл — РИА Новости. Украинские силовики в течение часа ведут обстрел поселка Спартак, находящегося в районе Донецкого аэропорта, сообщили в районной администрации Донецкому агентству новостей.

"Целый час уже "стоим на ушах", громко так, что спать не представляется возможным, слышен свист осколков… Сначала был обстрел из тяжелого чего-то, все дрожало. Потом мы уже слышали и танки, и пулеметы, и минометы", — цитирует представителя местных властей агентство.

Как сообщается, собеседник агентства отметил, что силовики начали обстрел около 4.30 утра из направления Опытного и Авдеевки."

Местные власти: ВСУ обстреливают район аэропорта в Донецке | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

Год назад под Луганском : 

Colonel Cassad - Пекло под Луганском. В западне

" ... фотоальбом с 31-го блокпоста со следами прошлогодних боев "



Colonel Cassad - 31-й блокпост - Лето 2015







"Луганский СНОУДЕН Капитан внешней разведки Украины СЕКРЕТЫ КИЕВА "



Сбор урожая : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yfunA80IDI#t=11



" Сообщение от ополчения.

Службой безопасности ДНР в Старобешевском районе были ликвидированы две диверсионно-разведывательные группы противника. Диверсантов всего было семь человек, четыре человека в одной группе и три человека - в другой.Диверсанты носили гражданскую одежду и вооружены пистолетами.
В распоряжении каждой диверсионной группы находились несколько легких разборных минометов и запас мин-ловушек. Передвигались диверсионно-разведывательные группы, в зависимости от обстоятельств, пешим ходом или на автомобилях.
Минометы, чьи стволы приходили в негодность, диверсанты оставляли в разобранном виде где-нибудь на полевой местности. А замаскированные мины-ловушки устанавливали рядом с брошенными частями миномета. От установленных мин к деталям миномета тянулись тонкие проводки, которые в траве было почти невозможно заметить. Были случаи подрыва на этих минах людей, случайно наткнувшихся на брошенные части минометов.
Для уничтожения диверсионно-разведывательных групп ВСУ службы безопасности ДНР применили план «Ковер». План заключается в том, что определенная местность блокируется, а затем происходят ее прочесывание и «зачистка».
По итогам осуществления в Старобешевском районе плана «Ковер», обе диверсионно-разведывательные группы, засланные в тыл ДНР украинской стороной, были ликвидированы. Три диверсанта были убиты, двоих службы безопасности ДНР взяли живыми, остальным двум диверсантам удалось скрыться.Оружие, боеприпасы, транспорт, остальное снаряжение, которыми были оснащены диверсионно-разведывательные группы, конфискованы.

Зайцево у вас бой плотный, стрелковое минометы, танк. На северозападе слышно тоже. 5 квартал слышит громко. Тяжелые прилеты на севере. Никитовка у вас близко. Подключились Шумы. Снова бой на Зайцево плотный - перестрелка. С Шумов мощно лупят. На Западе в районе Глубокой шумно. Только что Шумы улетело, совхоз Никитовский бой. Зайцево Гольма, втой стороне не прекращаясь бой. С 21:50 очень частые минуса с Шумов и Южной. Запад Район Глубокой, Курганка будьте внимательны. Активна шахта Южная. 5 квартал, у вас просто громко слышно!

В Артёмовске слышно работу гаубиц в Горловском направлении. С Авдеевки исчезли ВСУ и Правый сектор. Блокпосты пустуют, к чем это - никто не знает. Видимо, что-то намечается. Некоторые местные говорят, что каратели могут устроить огневой вал из гаубиц и РСЗО на севере Донецка и убрали своих, чтобы случайно не попали под огонь".

ЛНР: идет бой в районе Золотого-Орехово. ВСУ провели разведку боем на позициии между городом и поселкм. Над позициями большая активность БПЛА. ДНР: Горловка под огнем. Серия минусов на Севере, прилетает в районе Зайцево. Не переставая на севере, жесткий бой. 5-й квартал, Румянцево, Глубокая, Ртутный -мощный бой, Строитель без света. Движение ВСУ Артёмовск-Константиновка."

etoonda: Сообщение от ополчения.


"10:20 Самооборона Горловки сообщает, что 25 июля по состоянию на 21:30 на севере города были попадания тяжелых снарядов. В 21:41 в раойне Зайцево, Никитовки, Гольмы шел плотный бой. Окололо 21:50 на шахте Южная была повышенная активность, на севере Горловки шел не переставая жесткий бой. В 21:55 были зафиксированы попадания по 5 кварталу. Также прелеты были зафиксированы по состояни на 22:05 в районе шахты Румянцево. В 22:20 подтвердилось использование Гаубиц Д 30 со стороны Майорска, в районе 6/7 шумно. Около 22:36 на севере города продолжали падать снаряды, также в районе Гольмы. В 22:45 возобновился обстрел со сторон Шумов. Севере не утихаетпадает в стороне Румянцево. На Зайцево подтверждают прилеты. Около 22:50 велся обстрел с Новолуганки, также сообщали о прилетах в поле на западе. По состоянию на 23:13 на севере Горловки обстановка оставалась без изменений. Около 23:49 на севере обстановка оставалась напряженной, снова завязался бой в районе Голома-Зайцево. В 00:20 в городе наступила спокойная обстановка.

09:58 В редакцию CassadNews поступила информация, что в районе Орехово-Золотое (Попаснянский район)по состоянию на 22:30 шел скоротечный интенсивный бой. Возможно ВСУ вели разведку боем.

09:41 Как стало известно CassadNews, 25 июля по состоянию на 22:40 украинские силовики со стороны н.п. Пески вели обстрел зажигательными снарядами по поселку Октябрьский. Украински военные 26 июля около 3:00 вели активную разведывательную деятельность с воздуха при помощи БПЛА на северных и западных окраинах Донецка. В течение 20-ти минут было замечено 11 беспилотников."

Лента военных событий в Новороссии за 26.07.2015 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня

----------


## OKA

"ВСУ не отводят тяжелое вооружение. Ситуация на фронте - Новая Ласпа "




Город-герой Горловка опять подвергся обстрелам. 

АКТУАЛЬНАЯ ИНФОРМАЦИЯ

----------


## OKA

"Разведопрос: Координационный Центр Помощи Новороссии "




Реквизиты для оказания помощи | Координационный центр помощи Новороссии

Помощь Новороссии » Cassad-TV


"Обращение Военной полиции ДНР к жителям по проблеме борьбы с ДРГ ВСУ

Уважаемые жители республики, на нашу территорию заброшено большое количество диверсионных групп противника, высока вероятность повтора февральских событий.
Будьте бдительны и ответственны перед самими собой.
Если вы стали свидетелем мародерства, похищения людей, терроризма и провокаций, а также появления подозрительных автомобилей или людей сообщайте на номера горячей линии Военной Полиции ДНР:

066-567-49-93
093-975-17-64

Военная полиция Донецкой Народной Республики.

PS. Информация нуждается в максимальном распространении, так как без тесной работы органов госбезопасности с населением, эффективно пресекать деятельность агентуры и ДРГ противника в прифронтовой полосе затруднительно."

Colonel Cassad - Военная полиция ДНР предупреждает

----------


## VPK_Verka

Вам  такие "патриоты"    еще  не  встречались?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58z9li5xPOk

----------


## OKA

> Вам  такие "патриоты"    еще  не  встречались?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58z9li5xPOk






"Тихо сам с собою, тихо сам с совою...)))" 

Вам в Укрию, а Новороссия здесь ни при чОм)) 



http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051615835#comments

Спешиал онли фор для киевлянки, дочери промышленного афыцэра)) 

Лента военных событий в Новороссии за 7.08.2015 » Голос Севастополя - новости Новороссии, ситуация на Украине сегодня

----------


## Казанец

Да. Смешно и неинтересно, что житель Киева рассказывает нам о жизни в России (кажется, про Москву ролик?). Вот мы рассказывать им о жизни в Новороссии имеем полное право - по их мнению эта территория оккупирована нами, а значит, раз мы там, только мы и знаем, как там на самом деле.
Лучше бы рассказал о жизни в Киеве. А я рассказал бы ему о жизни в Казани. У нас сейчас и чемпионат, и тотальный капремонт многоквартирных домов - есть о чём рассказать.

----------


## OKA

> Да. Смешно и неинтересно, что житель Киева рассказывает нам о жизни в России (кажется, про Москву ролик?). Вот мы рассказывать им о жизни в Новороссии имеем полное право - по их мнению эта территория оккупирована нами, а значит, раз мы там, только мы и знаем, как там на самом деле.
> Лучше бы рассказал о жизни в Киеве. А я рассказал бы ему о жизни в Казани. У нас сейчас и чемпионат, и тотальный капремонт многоквартирных домов - есть о чём рассказать.






> Да. Смешно и неинтересно, что житель Киева рассказывает нам о жизни в России (кажется, про Москву ролик?). Вот мы рассказывать им о жизни в Новороссии имеем полное право - по их мнению эта территория оккупирована нами, а значит, раз мы там, только мы и знаем, как там на самом деле.
> Лучше бы рассказал о жизни в Киеве. А я рассказал бы ему о жизни в Казани. У нас сейчас и чемпионат, и тотальный капремонт многоквартирных домов - есть о чём рассказать.



Ему низзя, если правду расскажет, его(или кто там за клавой) в застенки местного гестапо "поногебать" потащут)) Можно только плохое про москаляков в РФ и хорошее про бандеровцев.
Приходится обращаться к "Кассаду" , что недостаточно...  Colonel Cassad - Месяц в 404 

Но в целом понятно, что если б можно было безопасно правду писать, то инфы было б больше с той стороны. Очевидно, что отрезвление от майдан-чая у большинства населения будет не скоро. Понять ,что они пешки, а не пупы земли сложно- это ж думать надо, вдруг окажется ,что они совсем не "истинные арийцы",а ещё хуже- рабы для них, причём на время))). Антироссийский форпост у штатников получился прочный, надолго, как и из большинства бывших соц.стран и республик (поляков например).
Оккупированные Штатами страны(даже если нет военных баз на территории-Франция в пример) независимой внешней политикой не обладают, как показывают события. Удивительно, как РФ пытается выползти из под американского ярма. 
Вообще, конечно это для укротемы.

В июне-июле знакомые были в Крыму на отдыхе и  несмотря на погоду , и маленькую неприятность в аэропорту Симферополя (задержали на неск. часов вылет) остались самые позитивные впечатления. Надо ехать)))
Про Крым (таки тоже Новороссия)), с большой "любовью" к бывшим "братьям" :

Как я вместе с Россией стоял раком • Sevpolitforum.info

По наводке с опера.



"Сообщение от ополчения. В Широкино танковый бой .    Aug. 9th, 2015 at 3:23 PM

Мариуполь. Кратковременный бой с применением тяжелого вооружения в районе Сартаны-Талаковки (р-н Широкино).

Со стороны города (мкрн.Восточный) укронацисты ведут артиллерийский обстрел в сторону пос.Саханка. Мариуполь Колонна ВСУ пошла через Гнутово 12-т72 и 3- т64 , 5-БТРов и по донецкой трассе, в районе Кальчика "Грады" встали, возле плотины. Под Широкино идёт замес - танки, артиллерия всё работает. У ВСУ 1-200 и 3-300.

Мариупольское направление. Орловское-Октябрь: бой с применением артиллерии.

Донецк. Красногоровка-Староммихайловка: бой с применением артиллерии (танк).

Горловка. Возобновился артобстрел р-на Никитовки, Гольмовского с позиций укронацистов с северного и северо-западного направления (Дзержинск, Майорск).

Горловка подверглась массированному обстрелу – около 50 пострадавших. Снаряды падали на горловский карьер, расположенный между районами 5 квартал и 88 квартал. В это время там отдыхали семьи с детьми. По предварительным данным, пострадали около 50 человек. Всего отдыхающих было 230-250 человек. Они получили контузию и ранения различной степени тяжести. Один человек пропал, идут его поиски. По словам очевидцев, он находился в воде в момент обстрела ВСУ. Имеются данные, что горловчанин утонул. В 13:00 карьер подвергся обстрелу первый раз, спустя 15-20 минут обстрел велся вокруг него. На данный момент обстрел Горловки ПО ВСЕМУ ПЕРИМЕТРУ продолжается. Точные данные по пострадавшим уточняются.

Зайцево: стрелковый бой. Со стороны укров применение Градов. каратели глушат связть, Лайф полностью упал, работает только местный оператор Феникс.

У Гольмы и Зайцево интенсивный артобстрел и пехотный бой, ополченцы с трудом сдерживают натиск, но стоят и не пропускают врага ни на метр. Укры свершили очередной залп Градами. Есть раненые в стороне Никитовки, мирные или солдаты - не известно. Ополченцы под обстрелом пытаются восстановить электроснабжение.




На видео уничтожение украинскими карателями электроподстанции сегодня ночью."

etoonda: Сообщение от ополчения. В Широкино танковый бой .

Тоже познавательно : etoonda: Донецк . Как-то так об общих тенденциях вокруг...

----------


## OKA

"ВСУ начали атаку по всей линии фронта

Боевые действия идут по всей линии фронта. Основными районами столкновений являются: Волноваха, Луганск, Мариуполь, Авдеевка, Ясиноватая и Горловка. ВСУ начали атаку около 18:00. Первые столкновения произошли в Адвеевке. Бои начались сразу же с применения тяжелой артиллерии и крупного стрелкового оружия. Силовики особо не прицеливались, так как под обстрел попал Киевский район Донецка. Снаряды легли по улицах Васильченко, Тимура и Курчатова. Фиксируются попадания в жилые дома. Также один из снарядов долетел и до Макеевки, упав по улице Металургической.

Противник продолжает стягивать силы в район Старогнатовки. Разведка ДНР зафиксировала продвижение колоны ВСУ в сторону Белой Каменки, после чего по ней был нанесен артиллерийский удар. У силовиков большие потери. Около двух десятков артиллерийских установок выдвинулись со стороны Мариуполя на Саханку и Октябрь. Одновременно с этим ВСУ укрепляют собственные позиции в районе Курахово. Похоже, противник боится прорыва военнослужащих армии ДНР, которые в очередной раз нанесли поражение силовикам в районе донецкого аэропорта и под Марьинкой.

Менее часа назад были обстреляны населенные пункты Спартак и Ясиноватая. Обстрел велся из крупноствольной артиллерии со стороны Авдеевки. Около 20 минут назад со стороны Авдеевки также был обстрелян район Путиловки снаряды попали в дом по адресу: улица Путиловская Роща, 12.

На данный момент ополчение выдвинулось навстречу украинским военным из населенного пункта Октябрь. Бои завязались под Гнутово и Павлополем. Армия ДНР перешла в контратаку под Горловкой и Авдеевкой. Отступая, ВСУ наносят хаотично обстрелы по жилым районам Авдеевки. Местные жители сообщают и о прилетах в Червоногвардейку.

На территории ЛНР бои идут в Станице Луганской и Попасной. Обе стороны активно применяют все виды вооружения.

Только что разгорелись под под Стылой и Гранитным. Ополчению удалось взять под контроль высоту 209.6. Обстрел продолжает терпеть Горловка.

Таким образом, боевые действия активизировались по всей линии фронта, что говорит о том, что ВСУ переходят к фазе активного наступления."

13.08.2015

Информационный Корпус | ВСУ начали атаку по всей линии фронта - Информационный Корпус



"Сообщение от ополчения.    Aug. 13th, 2015 at 11:57 AM

Утро выдалось громким. С 10:45 Донецк слышит взрывы. Из г.Красногоровки укронацисты начали артобстрел наших позиций в п.Старомихайловка."

По городу Горловка в сторону Озеряновки был произведен первый залп из гаубиц Д-30 с направления н.п. Новобахмутовка, хаотично обстреливались жилые дома, возникло большое количество возгораний. Работало 2 орудия и в процессе обстрела на одном из них детонация— в результате чего батарея вышла из строя и затихла. Примерно через 30 минут активизировалась огневая позиция близь Новгородска, которая продолжила обстрел Озеряновки. На протяжении всей ночи велся огонь по городу с позиций около Новгородска, п.Артемово (Дзержинский район) и ш.Южная применяли орудия 152мм, МСТА-Б. Так же было осуществлено несколько залпов из 205мм. — Пион. Под обстрел та попал 5-й Квартал, есть разрушения в многоэтажных домах (прямое попадание Малыныча 46). По н.п. Глубокая было осуществлено несколько залпов. Значительных разрушений нет — выбиты стекла в домах. Ранены 2 чел. осколками по ул. 40 лет Октября 27. Попытка ВСУ выдвинуться на огневые позиции предотвращена!

Наши всю ночь ждали приказа выдвигаться на позиции, но пока приказа нет,
и в увольнительные не отпускают. Вообще все в боевой готовности, точку позиций пока не знают. Артподготовка ведётся по всей полосе соприкосновения войск в т. ч. для того, чтобы заранее не выявлять направление главного удара. Артиллерии много, снарядов подвезено у обеих сторон немеряно, так что арта будет работать каждый день, пытаясь разрушить хорошо подготовленную (закопались в землю обе стороны) оборону.

Думаю, на нескольких участках будет разведка боем, как в Марьинке в июне. Противник на днях провёл такую разведку под Новой Ласпой.

Крупное наступление наподобие Дебальцевской операции (если последует) состоится по итогам подобных операций, прощупавших устойчивость войск.
Состоится ли большая операция- зависит как от военных факторов (будет ли найден удобный участок для прорыва), так и от факторов политических (что скажут большие дяди в Кремле/Вашингтоне).

Сама атмосфера на Донбассе накалена, и наша сторона, и противник, морально к проведению крупной операции с соответствующим напряжением сил и ресурсов, готовы. Хороший знак -«военторг» работает по полной программе (воздержусь от подробностей).

P. S. По республикам. В ДНР интенсивность боевых действий сильнее. В ЛНР значительная часть линии фронта проходит по реке Северский Донец, форсирование которой крупным подразделением будет первой подобного рода операцией за время текущей войны. В целом в Луганске спокойней."

etoonda: Сообщение от ополчения.

----------


## OKA

"Разведка ДНР: украинские ракеты переброшены в зону, откуда могут достичь Донбасса Международная панорама 15 августа, 20:42 UTC+3

По словам Басурина, повышенная активность украинских силовиков по усилению ударной группировки войск вблизи линии соприкосновения наблюдалась всю субботу


МОСКВА, 15 августа. /ТАСС/. Украинские тактические ракетные комплексы (ТКР) "Точка-У" переброшены в зону, откуда могут вести огонь по Луганску и Донецку. Об этом заявил в субботу заместитель представитель минобороны провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) Эдуард Басурин.

"В районе населенного пункта Часов Яр разведкой установлено прибытие четырех единиц ТРК 9К79 "Точка-У", - сказал он.

Часов Яр, административно подчиненный занятому украинскими силовиками Артемовску, расположен на западе от этого города, примерно в 50 км к северу от Донецка и 100 км к западу от Луганска. Максимальная дальность стрельбы тактического ракетного комплекса "Точка-У" составляет 120 км.

По словам Басурина, повышенная активность украинских силовиков по усилению ударной группировки войск вблизи линии соприкосновения наблюдалась в субботу в течение дня. Разведкой ДНР выявлены новые факты переброски в направлении фронта тягачей с ракетными установками, тяжелых артиллерийских орудий, реактивных систем залпового огня, танков и личного состава.

"Исходя из полученных данных по обстановке, командование войск в зоне силовой операции готовится к продолжению огневых ударов по позициям подразделений ВС ДНР, по незащищенным населенным пунктам и объектам гражданской инфраструктуры, - резюмировал представитель минобороны. - Данные приготовления еще раз подтверждают стремление Киева сорвать минские договоренности и возобновить боевые действия в Донбассе".

Повышенная боевая готовность

По словам Басурина, украинские войска в Донбассе приведены в состояние повышенной боевой готовности.

"По данным разведки армии ДНР, подразделения украинских войск были приведены в состояние повышенной боевой готовности", - цитирует его заявление Донецкое агентство новостей.

Он сообщил также, что "на фоне одностороннего отвода армией Донецкой народной республики вооружения калибром менее 100 мм на удаление трех километров от линии соприкосновения сторон отмечается наращивание боевого потенциала группировок войск ВСУ (вооруженных сил Украины)"."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Разведка ДНР: украинские ракеты переброшены в зону, откуда могут достичь Донбасса



"Бои на Донбассе 15.08 - Онлайн-трансляция" :

Colonel Cassad - Бои на Донбассе 15.08 - Онлайн-трансляция

В каментах пишут что в юэсах этот жыжы не читается.

Лента военных событий в Новороссии за 15.08.2015 » CassadNews






"«Призрак» предупреждает врагов: «Пожалуйста, простите» уже не поможет 15.08.2015 - 22:38

Бойцы гарнизона территориального батальона обороны Луганской Народной Республики в поселке Донецкий фиксируют прибытие новой техники со стороны украинских военных.

«Обстановка у нас как была, так и остается напряженной: она накаляется в течение всей недели. Техника ВСУ демонстративно катается по передовым позициям. БМП, БТР, „Уралы” с личным составом ездят заправляться, все проверяют нашу реакцию.

Мы соблюдаем минские соглашения, мы не стреляем первыми», — сообщает начальник гарнизона, командир подразделения «Призрак» в поселке Донецкий, военнослужащий с позывным «Ямал».

Ямал отмечает, что участились случаи поимки украинских диверсионно-разведывательных групп (ДРГ). В последний раз они были замечены в районе 44-го и 31-го блокпостов, однако бойцы армии ЛНР среагировали быстро. Как отмечает начальник гарнизона, количество людей в ДРГ варьируется в среднем от одного до шести человек.

Украинские военные обстреливают позиции народной милиции ЛНР и населенные пункты, применяя в основном минометы и крупнокалиберные пулеметы. Как рассказал военнослужащий с позывным «Фикса», в стрелковый бой они не идут. На его взгляд, такая тактика ведения боя очень подлая.

Боец подразделения «Призрак» с позывным «Гора» попал в ополчение в январе, за три недели до начала штурма Дебальцево. Он считает, что «нужен здесь как медицинский работник».

В подразделении Гора выполняет функции санинструктора, сам участвовал в зачистке Чернухино и Дебальцево и оказывал по необходимости медицинскую помощь, причем не только бойцам армии Новороссии.

«Мы помогаем и бойцам ВСУ, но с поправкой, что только им. Что касается „айдаровцев”, нацгвардии и других карательных батальонов — здесь ни о какой медицинской помощи речи не идет. Это враги, которых нужно просто уничтожать», — утверждает Гора. 

По словам медика, тактика ведения боев у украинских военных странная. Желания воевать у них нет.

«Основное желание у них при нашем наступлении — быстрее добежать до дома. Тем не менее они оказывают достаточно грамотное, активное сопротивление, так что назвать противника слабым я не могу», — отмечает он. 

В завершение разговора один из защитников Луганщины пожелал сделать обращение к военнослужащим Украины. "

http://rusvesna.su/news/1439667509

----------


## OKA

"В ДНР возобновились боевые действия в окрестностях Докучаевска, Ясиноватой и в окрестностях Донецка  18.08.2015 - 23:46

После вчерашнего относительного затишья в ДНР возобновились артиллерийские обстрелы и боестолкновения.

Так, из-под Волновахи украинские войска в 22.30 открыли артиллерийский огонь по позициям Армии ДНР рядом с Докучаевском. 

«Обстрел начался как всегда неожиданно и очень громко. Мы обалдели от грохоты и побежали в подвал…», — рассказали «Русской Весне» жители с окраины города.

По предварительным данным снаряды ВСУ взорвались также в районе Еленовки и Александринки.

В аэропорту — стрелковый бой с применением крупнокалиберных пулеметов.

С Песок ведется обстрел окраин Донецка.

В районе многострадальной Марьинки тоже неспокойно: «В направлении Марьинка — Алесандровка зафиксирован стрелковый бой. Также подключается танк», — сообщает Центр оперативного взаимодествия.

Также слышен гром разрывов в районе Ясиноватая-Скотоватая."

В*ДНР*возобновились боевые действия в окрестностях Докучаевска, Ясиноватой и в окрестностях Донецка | Русская весна





"Единственной альтернативой было и остается только военный разгром хунты...    Aug. 18th, 2015 at 1:41 AM

Это обращение адресовано в первую очередь к людям, участвующим в принятии решений по "украинскому вопросу" в российской политике. Общий смысл выступления Стрелкова - "промедление смерти подобно".

То, о чем сейчас говорит Стрелков, озвучивалось им на протяжении целого года, начиная с момента его "отставки" и заключения первых "минских соглашений". Заявления Стрелкова высмеивали штатные пропагандисты в РФ и на Донбассе, превозносившие "мудрую политику Кремля" и разнообразные "хитрые планы", в соответствии с которыми мы вот-вот завоюем всю Украину, или Украина вот-вот сама развалится и т.д.

Прошел целый год, ситуация в Новороссии по-прежнему подтверждает полную правоту Стрелкова, который неоднократно говорил, что 1) Украина сама не развалится, так как пользуется достаточной поддержкой США, являясь в их руках мощным инструментом воздействия на Россию; 2) все мирные переговоры и соглашения с Украиной бессмысленны, так как Киев "заточен" на одно и только одно - на войну "до последнего украинца"; 3) с самого начала конфликта, после отказа РФ использовать войска на Юго-Востоке Украины, политика РФ на этом направлении является провальной и тупиковой, и чем дольше длится этот режим "ни войны, ни мира", тем больше крови проливается и еще больше прольется в будущем.

Все, кто так или иначе участвует, принимает решения или влияет на принятие решений в ситуации на Донбассе, - послушайте выступление Стрелкова и перестаньте наконец выдумывать бесконечные аргументы для оправдания провальной политики РФ в Новороссии. Сколько еще нужно времени и жертв, чтобы в этом убедиться?

Ключевые слова Стрелкова: "Сейчас единственной альтернативой тому бесконечному кровавому кошмару, который происходит на Донбассе, продолжающемуся усилению Украины и подготовке ее к большой войне, был и остается только военный разгром хунты... Пока Россия не признает необходимость открытой борьбы за русское население Донбасса - борьбы не исподтишка, не полумерами, а решительной и честной, - мы из тупика на Донбассе не выйдем. Каждый месяц, каждая неделя и даже каждый день промедления будут приносить все больший и больший ущерб для Новороссии, России и русского народа."

http://etoonda.livejournal.com/1526311.html

----------


## OKA

"СРОЧНО: ВСУ намерены взять в «котел» Донецк — ДНР получила из Генштаба Украины план наступления на Донбасс 20.08.2015 - 19:17

Министерство обороны ДНР огласило планы предстоящего наступления ВСУ в Донбассе.

Об этом сегодня заявил на брифинге замкомандующего корпусом Минобороны ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

«От источника в украинском генеральном штабе, как ни странно, но там до сих пор есть настоящие офицеры, которые не хотят воевать с собственным народом, получена информация о замысле предстоящих действий украинской армии», — отметил он.

По его словам, после «проведения артиллерийского обстрела позиций ДНР, ВСУ начнут наступление на Мариупольском и Дебальцевском направлениях».

«Двумя сходящимися ударами в направлении населенного пункта Успенка Киев планирует нанести поражение ДНР и выйти на границу с РФ, и в дальнейшем не допустить выхода мирных жителей на территорию России, — продолжил Басурин.

— Одновременно с этим на Донецком направлении двумя группировками Украина намерена начать наступление севернее и южнее Донецка в направлении Иловайска, чтобы замкнуть кольцо вокруг столицы республики».

На Луганском направлении ВСУ планируют вести отдельные боевые действия с подразделениями Народной милиции ЛНР с целью не допустить их переброски на помощь ДНР.

«В дальнейшем активные бои будут развязаны на Луганском направлении, с целью выйти на границу с РФ», — рассказал представитель военного ведомства.

По замыслу Киева, этот «блицкриг» позволит разбить ополчение и уничтожить независимые республики, полагают в Минобороны.

«Вместе с тем хотелось бы напомнить умникам в украинском генштабе о том, что попытки осуществить подобные „наполеоновские планы” ими уже были предприняты, но все это закончилось „Изваринским” и „Иловайским” котлами, в которых погибло огромное количество украинских солдат», — резюмировал Басурин."

СРОЧНО: ВСУ намерены взять в «котел» Донецк — ДНР получила из Генштаба Украины план наступления на Донбасс | Русская весна





"Наступательные замыслы ВСУ    Основной        colonelcassad        20 августа, 23:07



    Общая численность наступательной группировки украинских войск по словам Басурина составляет:

    личного состава – более 90 тыс человек,
    танков – около 450 единиц,
    БМП (БТР) – более 2,5 тыс единиц,
    5 ракетных комплексов «Точка-У»,
    20 единиц РСЗО (прим. - опечатка? 220?),
    артиллерийских орудий и минометов – более 1 тыс единиц,
    противотанковых средств – более 3,5 тыс единиц

Червонец Андрюха - Замысел наступательных действий украинских войск - цинк

    PS. За последние два дня интенсивность боевых действий несколько снизилось (видимо предупреждения из ДНР и ЛНР, а так же реакция из Москвы и Берлина) несколько остудила ситуацию, но не остановило.
    Из того, что рисуют на карте, следует, что хунта хочет проводить операцию в духе разгрома Сербской Краины хорватскими войсками.
    Полагаю, что замыслы украинского командования на практике будут менее амбициозными."

Colonel Cassad - Наступательные замыслы ВСУ



"20.08.2015 - 18:39




Убит герой обороны Славянска, командир диверсионно-разведывательной группы Армии ДНР «Рязань» Эдуард Гилазов. Об этом рассказал друг легендарного ополченца, сотрудника редакции сайта «ахтунгпартизанен». Приводим полный текст сообщения.

Знаю, что многие воспримут эту новость как очередной тысячный вброс от укропомоек, но, увы, не в этот раз.

Друзья, читатели, у редакции нашего сайта achtungpartisanen очень плохие новости. Командир ДРГ «Рязань» убит. Мы бы очень хотели, чтобы это было не так, но, к сожалению, это не фейк.

От редактора achtungpartisanen.ru хочется обратиться ко всем украинским информационным ресурсам, которые по нашему предположению устроят «танцы» на костях, с просьбой не делать этого. Ровно так же, как это делал Эдуард Гилазов, командир «Рязань», передавая тела погибших украинских военнослужащих.

Никогда не думал, что мне придется писать подобную статью о своем друге, российском добровольце, ополченце, командире разведроты с позывным «Рязань» — Эдуарде Гилазове. Редакция сайта achtungpartisanen.ru приносит соболезнования родным, близким и друзьям Эдуарда Гилазова.

Не хочется в это верить, сама мысль об этом ужасна. Лично смеялся в голос, писав раньше статьи и опровержения на тему, когда «доблестные укровояки» и украинские СМИ писали бред о смерти командира ДРГ «Рязань», находя его «тренировочные базы» под Мукачево или в очередной раз убивая его и бойцов его подразделения.

Все мы помним этого веселого добровольца, командира ДРГ «Рязань» из России как человека, который в самые первые дни начала войны на Юго-Востоке прибыл на Донбасс. Сложилось так, что свою службу в рядах ополчения Донбасса Эдуард начал со Славянска, приехав туда с другими российскими добровольцами. Там же и началось боевое крещение на Донбассе боевого командира ДРГ «Рязань».

Вспоминая этого человека, в голову приходят образы из того прошлого, когда он шутил и улыбался, прищур его хитрых и одновременно грустных глаз. Складывалось ошибочное ощущение, что «Рязань» не может быть серьезен и, как я позже в этом неоднократно убеждался, это только казалось, это была маска, маска, надетая им специально для окружающих.

Полтора года войны на Донбассе «Рязань» постоянно возвращался в Новороссию, туда, где идет война. Невзирая ни на что, он все время шутил, веселил своими видео и эпатажными фото бойцов своего подразделения. Многое произошло за эти полтора года… Но он всегда возвращался на Донбасс, в Новороссию. Помогал всем, кого встречал, помогал нашей редакции, нашим коллегам из Германии, к нему можно было обратиться за любой помощью, и он никогда не отказывал.

Подробности гибели мне пока не известны, есть только догадки и ощущение, что гибель Эдуарда Гилазова специально умалчивается. Мне известно, что еще 27 июля командир ДРГ «Рязань» был убит. Подробности обстоятельства гибели ополченца «Рязань» мы опубликуем позже. Гадать в данный момент, что и как произошло, мне абсолютно не хочется, как и делать разные предположения. Знаю одно, что в моей памяти Эдуард навсегда останется другом, легендарным командиром ДРГ «Рязань», несломленным ополченцем «Рязань», несмотря ни на какие трудности, возвращавшимся в Новороссию защищать жителей Донбасса.

Дорогой брат, друг. Царствие тебе небесное. Спи спокойно. 

Я помню твою фразу из интервью — «Я не помер, я живой»! Ты навсегда останешься в нашей памяти живым!"

Убит командир ДРГ «Рязань» Эдуард Гилазов, — источник (ВИДЕО) | Русская весна

....

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 9 сент. 2015 г.

Спикер командования ВС ДНР полковник Эдуард Басурин о насыщении переднего края и подступов к нему бронетехников и артиллерией укронацистов - никто и не думает отводить войска с Донбасса."

----------


## OKA

"О реорганизации армии ДНР          colonelcassad        14 сентября, 23:53

    Матюшин рассказывает о финале процесса вливания Республиканской Гвардии ДНР в корпус.

    Армия Донецкой народной республики практически закончила свою реорганизацию: Республиканская гвардия объединилась с корпусом Министерства обороны ДНР.

    На этой неделе бывший министр обороны Донецкой народной республики Игорь Стрелков сообщил в социальных сетях, что Республиканская гвардия ДНР прекратила своё существование, а половина состава, как он отметил, была отправлена «на все четыре стороны».
    Ополченец Александр Матюшин с позывным «Варяг» в беседе с корреспондентом НА «Харьков» рассказал, что действительно Республиканская гвардия ДНР претерпела реорганизацию и вошла в состав корпуса. Основная часть гвардии составила отдельную гвардейскую мотострелковую бригаду, некоторые батальоны реорганизовались в другие части.
    «Так, например, батальон, в котором я служил, стал отдельным батальоном специального назначения и выполняет теперь несколько иные задачи от тех, которые на него возлагались в гвардии. Это опять-таки, не говорит, что гвардия перестала существовать, основной состав как офицеров, так и простых солдат остался служить и продолжает защищать подступы к территории нашей молодой республики», — рассказал ополченец.
    Варяг: Гвардия не перестала существовать. Основной состав как офицеров, так и простых солдат остался служить и защищать подступы к территории нашей молодой республики.
    Варяг отметил, что в деле процесса приведения всех воинских частей под единое командование, это в любом случае случилось бы. Рано или поздно. Это действо, подчеркнул ополченец, проистекает исторически.
    «Ведь я уже не раз говорил, что для победы следует установить единоначалие в армии. Партизанские отряды никогда не победят регулярные войска. Как же мы тогда смогли одержать столько побед в прошлогодней кампании? Отвечу. Дело в том, что в прошлом году на начальном этапе украинские войска тоже не умели воевать. Единственными частями украинской армии, которые могли хоть что-то сделать ( и то, с большой натяжкой) были добробаты, а также так называемые элитные части типа аэромобильных», — рассказал ополченец. По его словам, они также, как и ополченцы учились воевать, закалять боевой дух и тому подобное. Варяг подчеркнул, что ополченцы воевать научились несколько быстрее, да и боевой дух у защитников Донбасса, несмотря ни на что, был намного выше, чем у украинской армии.
    «Потому что мы стоим на своей земле и защищаем само существование нашего народа ради будущего наших детей. Я ни в коем случае нисколько не умиляю заслуги тех людей, кто встал на защиту нашей молодой республики с первых дней, но факт остается фактом, до создания первого армейского корпуса у нас была не армия, а сборище полупартизанских отрядов», — рассказал ополченец.
    Варяг поведал, что с момента формирования корпуса у ополчения начала образовываться армия и вхождение всех вооруженных формирований в него или же разоружение стало вопросом времени. Первыми туда вошли «славянцы», «Оплот», «Кальмиус» и другие. В корпусе стала устанавливаться армейская (уставная) дисциплина. «Многие же, кто не хотел входить в корпус, но продолжал оборонять рубежи нашей республики, в январе этого года вошли в гвардию. Республиканская гвардия строилась из множества подразделений, разных по составу и идеологии, но нас объединяло одно - верность идеалам «Русской весны». Первой крупной операцией, в которой участвовала гвардия, оказалась углегорско-дебальцевская операция, где подразделения гвардии сыграли ключевую роль», — рассказал ополченец.
    Потом, продолжил Варяг, гвардия участвовала в обороне Донецка со стороны населённого пункта Пески, удерживала противника на Сарьинском направлении и сдерживала натиск противника под Широкино. Когда же встал вопрос об окончательном создании единой армии, командование гвардейских батальонов, отбросив собственные амбиции, приняло решение войти в состав корпуса. «В отличие от казаков, кстати, которые так и не поняли, что времена «атаманщины» давно прошли и для победы над врагом нам необходимо не делиться, а стать монолитным войском», — закончил ополченец. Напомню, что активный процесс реорганизации Республиканской гвардии Донецкой народной республики произошёл в начале лета.

    Илья Муромский

Варяг о полной реорганизации гвардии: Мы должны стать монолитным войск - цинк

    PS. По факту прошла анонсированная ранее централизация и замыкание подавляющего большинства боеспособных подразделений на Корпус. Времена, когда могли существовать две и более параллельные силовые структуры дублирующие друг друга действительно уходят в прошлое. По факту происходит и изменение в наборе в армию.

    В начале войны ехали добровольцами наобум - люди просто приезжали к палаткам у Донецкой ОГА или Луганского СБУ и записывались в ополчение.
    Затем, когда кристаллизовались различные отряды и пошла реклама подразделений, люди уже могли точечно выбирать куда поехать - к стрелковцам, к казакам, к Мозговому в "Призрак", к Сан Санычу в ГБР, в "Кальмиус" и т.д. и т.п.
    Следующим этапом стало фактическая реорганизация МО ДНР, когда более-менее заработали военкоматы и в наборе личного состава появилась определенная система.
    Позднее выделились Корпус и Республиканская Гвардия, структуры продолжили укрупняться и централизоваться. Сейчас по факту мы подходим к финалу процесса, когда военная структура республики прошла весь путь от простых ополченцев без оружия и иррегулярных полупартизанских формирований до полноценной регулярной армии индустриального периода.

    Разумеется были на этом пути и сбои. Провалилась попытка координировать действия ополченцев через Краснодон, когда "Дельфин" и "Эльбрус" так и не смогли управится с огромным конгломератом разношерстных отрядов.
    Неважно показали себя вновь сформированные бригады в битве за Дебальцево. Были и другие проблемы. Да и сейчас имеются. Но это были именно что болезни роста, так как строительство регулярной армии в короткий период задача конечно нетривиальная. Тем не менее, спустя полтора года войны можно уверенно констатировать, что в Донецкой Народной Республике действительно создана полноценная армия. Кто ее помогал создавать думаю объяснять не требуется."

О реорганизации армии ДНР - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост с большим количеством фото :

Донецкие цены - Colonel Cassad

Цены всё-таки жесть для тех местностей. В каментах обсуждают зарплаты низкие, позабыв, что там ещё и стреляют артой.

----------


## Казанец

В Казани завершились гастроли Луганского и Донецкого драмтеатров. До приезда в Казань театры посетили Москву, Ярославль и Нижний Новгород.

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 29 сент. 2015 г.




Сайт Открытой России https://openrussia.org/ опубликовал видео задержания ополченцами ЛНР украинской гражданки Надежды Савченко, обвиняемой в убийстве российских журналистов и незаконном пересечении границы.

Видео принадлежит https://openrussia.org/"


" Очевидцы сообщают о резком увеличении населения Донецка

Очевидцы сообщают о резком увеличении населения Донецка вследствие перемирия, которое уже несколько недель царит на Донбассе.
«Всего месяц, как не стреляют. А в Донецке не протолкнёшься. Куча людей и нереальное количество машин, в том числе не пойми откуда взявшихся дорогих иномарок.
Это возвращаются киевские донецкие. И днепропетровские донецкие. И ещё Бог весть какие донецкие. Возвращаются, чтобы раздражать самим фактом своего существования донецких донецких и недонецких донецких, вроде нашего политэмигрантского брата.
Ну сидели бы уже в своих европейских киевах, что ли. Зря, что ли, уехали из Донецка весной прошлого года?
Такое впечатление, что не Донбасс впихивают обратно в Украину, а Украина пытается всеми силами вскочить на подножку уходящего в Россию Донбасса. И да — все эти киевские дончане ещё первыми выстроятся в очереди за российскими паспортами, вот увидите», — сообщает Константин Долгов, координатор проекта «Белая книга», который оказывает помощь пострадавшим от войны жителям ДНР и ЛНР.

Донецкий политолог Роман Манекин в свою очередь отмечает, что наплыв людей не только в столице ДНР, но и окрестных городах.
«Народу-то, народу! И автомобилей! Все суетятся, бегом-бегом! Все магазинчики открыты, даже самые маленькие. И даже парикмахерские, салоны красоты, чего не было с весны-лета 2014. В общем, люди вернулись из эмиграции, пытаются наладить жизнь», — отмечает он.
«Если начнутся полномасштабные боевые действия, это будет совсем другая война… очень много людей попробовало вкус эмиграции. И вернулись. И увидели, что не все, кто не бежал — погибли. Второй раз не побегут. Другая — это еще более кровавая, еще более ожесточенная.
Война в плотной городской застройке. Война в густонаселенных районах», — размышляет Манекин.

PS. На территорию ДНР и ЛНР возвращается много украинцев из числа чиновников, сотрудников силовых структур, прокурорских работников. Причем не просто возвращаются в свои дома, а занимают довоенные кабинеты и должности. Пока в основном ведут себя аккуратно, но в отдельных случаях уже начинают "качать права", проговариваться что "тут Украина" и т.д., как например в той истории в ЛНР - "На каком основании вы стреляли в сторону украинской армии?". Еще один тревожный признак - возвращается криминалитет и начинает возвращать утраченные в ходе войны позиции, на это жалуются например в Донецке, Енакиево, Алчевске (здесь после убийства Мозгового порядок сильно пошатнулся). В ДНР продолжают также возвращаться областные чиновники из числа "ахметовских", это сильно раздражает граждан, которые видят в этом "ползучую украинизацию" региона.

Динамика изменений в Донецке такая, если в апреле на улицах не было ни одного пьяного человека, если он вдруг появлялся, то рядом с ним появлялся и патруль и они вместе исчезали, то сегодня ползающие по улицам тела видны на каждом шагу и днём и ночью.
В апреле за неделю пребывания в ДНР мы видели одну машину с номерами РФ, сегодня они там кишат.
В Донецке, то ополчение которое теперь армией называется и находится в тылу, воюет сегодня на всех уровнях всё больше само с собой за должности, награды, размер зарплаты, гуманитарку, выборы и прочее тёплое и вкусное. Маски шоу у них там каждый день, населению уже надоело разбираться кого сегодня сняли или арестовали.
Ребята которые по сей день на передовой, те не поменялись, глаза горят так-же, наград и званий даже если они есть, особо не показывают, блюдут порядок и боеготовность, но с такими раскладами и им осталось недолго."

Очевидцы сообщают о резком увеличении населения Донецка: etoonda


"МОСКВА, 2 октября. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин в пятницу отправляется в Париж на саммит "нормандской четверки". Это будет уже третья личная встреча лидеров Германии, Франции, РФ и Украины с момента появления так называемого нормандского формата переговоров по Украине в июне 2014 года.

Наблюдатели ожидают от этой встречи не меньше, чем прорыва. Именно такое значение в урегулировании украинского кризиса приобрела встреча "четверки" в феврале 2015 года, закончившаяся подписанием сторонами конфликта комплекса мер - документа, ставшего "дорожной картой" мирного процесса..."

ТАСС: Политика - Путин обсудит с коллегами по "нормандской четверке" реализацию минских договоренностей


Прорыв-это когда ДНР и ЛНР в составе других республик Новороссии спокойно обсуждают экономическое сотрудничество с другими республиками бывшей УР. После международного трибунала по военным преступлениям бандеровской хунты на Донбассе.

----------


## OKA

"ПВО армии ДНР уничтожает БПЛА украинских оккупантов "





"Вечером в Донецке сбили очередной БПЛА ВСУ. Вчера 4, сегодня еще один, на сей раз с видео. Из видео на 100% невозможно понять чем сбили. В одних источниках пишут про ПЗРК, в других про ЗРК "Оса".

Сбитый аппарат упал на жилой дом, но обошлось без жертв.

Плюс на тему будней перемирия.

"Горловка. Здравствуйте на Зайцево в 16:40 было шумно, работали миномёты укров. К шести часам утихло, ждём продолжения - к вечеру должны активизироваться нова. К счастью, пока никого из мирных и ополченцев не задели. С 19:20 интенсивно ополченцы обрабатывают "зеленку" на окраинах от укров, применяются гранатометы. ЛНР. В это время на Станице Луганской у нас идёт снайперские ожесточённые дуэли. Район Троицкого - интернсивно применяются КПВТ, АГС работают со стороны укров. Нам пришла ответка с СПГ. В районе Бахмутки жарко - идёт стрелковый бой и работают гранатометы."

Военная полиция поднята по тревоге. Заперевалка - несколько бахов-залпов. Опять спишут на "учения"? Боссе - три одиночных артиллерийских выстрела...достаточно громко и близко. В центре сигнализация на машинах сработала. Я на Дружбе, но у меня окна чуть не повылетали, машины во дворе, наверное, подпрыгнули!"

Cообщение от ополченца с позывным "Ангел": "Украинская сторона заявила, что никаких изменений в конституцию, закона об амнистии и.т.д.что касаются Донбасса принимать не будут. Всё банально просто, без Мариуполя полноценно и самостоятельно существовать ДЛНР не смогут. Это первый маркер и это понимают все. Без Славянска не будет Новороссии. Это уже символ. С него началась и им закончилась? Или ещё закончится...Это отдельная история. Сейчас в Донецке громковато. Что-то совсем оживилось... БПЛА, по ним ПВО, миномет.. Горловка, Макеевка, Донецк. Наше ПВО отработало беспилотник ВСУ, он упал на дом.

Донецк, центр, граница с Гвардейкой - работа ПВО. ПВО это было, стояла на балконе, видела как ракета летела. Громко так, потому что низко над землей взрывается. Вторая взорвалась чуть ниже мясокомбината. Подтверждаю, видел из окна в центре как летела ракета, потом в небе салют и через секунду большой БА бах. таких было три."

По факту по низкоинтенсивные перестрелки и обстрелы продолжаются, но с обеих сторон есть установки придерживать людей и вся эта стрельба сейчас по большей части носит спорадический характер, хотя под Спартаком порой накал повышается.

Порошенко выступил с заявлением, что завтра в ДНР и ЛНР объявят об отмене выборов.

Как пишут на Антиквариате, скорее всего все сведется к продлению минских соглашений на 2016-й год, так как в 2015-м их реализовать уже не успеют.

Если выборы действительно отменят, то "приднестровский сценарий" так же начнет пробуксовывать."

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2417126.html



"Басурин: ДНР отметила рост активности над Донецком БПЛА силовиков   06.10.2015 09:49 

Ранее Эдуард Басурин сообщал об уничтожении четырех беспилотных летательных аппаратов над городами ДНР.

ДОНЕЦК, 6 окт — РИА Новости. Министерство обороны ДНР отмечает возросшую активность над Донецком беспилотников украинских силовиков и подчеркивает, что в этой зоне разрешены полеты беспилотных аппаратов только ОБСЕ, сказал РИА Новости заместитель командующего штабом ополчения самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики Эдуард Басурин.

"Да, активность украинских беспилотников возросла. Хотелось бы напомнить, что в этой зоне имеют право для полетов только беспилотники ОБСЕ, беспилотники силовиков могут фиксировать не только военные объекты, но и объекты жизнеобеспечения", — сказал он.

В воскресенье Басурин сообщал об уничтожении четырех беспилотных летательных аппаратов над городами ДНР, в понедельник глава администрации одного из районов Донецка сообщил об уничтожении над городом еще одного беспилотника."

http://ria.ru/world/20151006/1297526416.html

----------


## VPK_Verka

> "Вечером в Донецке сбили очередной БПЛА ВСУ. Вчера 4, сегодня еще один, на сей раз с видео. Из видео на 100% невозможно понять чем сбили. В одних источниках пишут про ПЗРК, в других про ЗРК "Оса".


Или   Волонтеры обнаружили доказательства использования боевиками в Донбассе российского ЗРК Тор | Новое Время

----------


## Казанец

Думаю, украинцам беспокоиться не стоит, ведь теперь у них есть такое!
http://nbnews.com.ua/ru/news/162574/
Между прочим, по украинским СМИ сирийские террористы сбили уже аж целых два наших самолёта... И вот всё это хлещет им в глаза и уши круглые сутки каждый день и они во всём этом варятся, бедолаги. Они этому не просто верят, они этим живут.

----------


## OKA

"Порядка 60% крымских украинцев на последней переписи в республике заявили себя как русские. Об этом в эфире «Радио Вести» заявил политолог Тарас Березовец.

По его словам, украинцы в Крыму не захотели идентифицировать себя таковыми и эта тенденция увеличивается.

«В 2001 году по последней украинской переписи населения украинцев в Крыму 536 тысяч и российская перепись октября 2014 года – украинцев уже 320 тысяч. Куда 200 тысяч украинцев дели, они что, выехали? Нет. Это просто такие наши классные украинцы, которые резко записались в русские. Уверен, что если еще через пару лет провести, их еще будет меньше», — заявил Березовец."

Хваленое крымское украинство массово переписывается в русские - И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его





> Думаю, украинцам беспокоиться не стоит, ведь теперь у них есть такое!
> http://nbnews.com.ua/ru/news/162574/
> Между прочим, по украинским СМИ сирийские террористы сбили уже аж целых два наших самолёта... И вот всё это хлещет им в глаза и уши круглые сутки каждый день и они во всём этом варятся, бедолаги. Они этому не просто верят, они этим живут.



Вылез, какнул, убежал- тактические приёмы, однако)) Бандеровцем (или кто там за клавой, может дочка с евротрусиками кружевными , с гиляками и маскаляками)) данный персонаж вряд ли является, но какая смелость, какая экспрэссия- из под колпака папаши Байдэна вещать))

----------


## OKA

Большое интервью Геннадия Дубового : 

Интервью Геннадия Дубового - Русская планета

----------


## OKA

"О ситуации в ДНР и ЛНР         colonelcassad        26 октября, 14:27

    Про отвод вооружений и стрельбу.
    С нашей стороны отвели намного больше, чем со стороны хунты. С обеих сторон конечно химичат с отводом, но с нашей с этим сейчас строже, у хунты по прежнему техника там где она должна быть после отвода не обнаруживается, а танки и тяжелую артиллерию по прежнему фиксируют на линии фронта. В целом, отвод осуществляется частично и с обеих сторон есть элементы сознательного саботажа. Хунта как обычно в этих вопросах значительно опережает народные республики.
    Полной тишины так установить не удалось. Практически каждый день идут небольшие боестолкновения и обстрелы. Большая их часть как обычно на фронтах ДНР - болевые точки все те же - район аэропорта, Спартак, Авдеевка и участки к северу от Широкино и т.д. и т.п, С обеих сторон существуют указания не отвечать на огонь, которые тем не менее нарушаются - на уровне применения стрелкового оружия, гранатометов и минометов. Но в целом боевые действия носят низкоинтенсивный характер и существенно на происходящее не влияют. Военторг работает в обычном режиме. Существенных изменений в связи с Минском или же боевыми действиями в Сирии не наблюдается.

    Про вербовку и добровольцев.
    Людей в армию по прежнему набирают, мобилизации как не было, так и нет. Факты вербовки добровольцев на войну с Сирией действительно имели место быть. Едут немногие, так как не считают, что война на Донбассе закончилась и многие по прежнему опасаются возобновления высокоинтенсивных боевых действий, тем более что хунта не раз заявляла, что не прочь повторить операцию "Олуя". Тут можно ожидать разве что перетекания в Сирию тех, кто ехал воевать на Донбасс за деньги, идейные как были, так там и останутся.
    По снабжению все по прежнему неравномерно. Есть как хорошо упакованные части, так и те, у кого ситуация так себе (не так как в прошлом году, когда армия была полураздетой перед зимней кампанией, но жалобы на нехватку теплой обуви и зимней одежды сохраняются). Настроения разные - объемы помощи из РФ с одной стороны внушают оптимизм, но непонятная ситуация с выборами и туманное будущее Донбасса вызывает и пессимистические оценки. Пропаганда очевидно не дорабатывает. Тяжелая социально-экономическая ситуация и коррупция в тылу так же не добавляют оптимизма.

    Про экономику.
    Россия как закачивала, так и продолжает закачивать деньги и ресурсы в республики. Регион де-факто дотируется из российского бюджета. Помимо денег, будет как обычно выделятся и различная техника (не военная) для народного хозяйства. Одна из проблем - разворовывание и не целевое использование предоставляемой помощи.
    Республики уже прочно сидят в рублевой зоне, гривна по прежнему ходит, но 90-95% реального оборота, это российские рубли, в которых выплачиваются зарплаты и пенсии. По соц.обязательствам есть как проблемы связанные с несвоевременной выплатой, так и обещания, что в ноябре их будут повышать на 10-15%.
    Налоги как и прежде частично идут в местные бюджеты, частично утекают на Украину. Частичная борьба с олигархией (против Курченко, Порошенко, Ложкина и Коломойского) конечно прекрасна, если забыть о том, что Ахметова и Ефремова особо не трогают.

Динамика и сравнение цен на продукты в ДНР с августа по октябрь 2015 года - про цены на потребительские товары
Министерство экономического развития ДНР - про цены на бензин
Центральный Республиканский Банк ДНР установил официальные курсы валют на 24.10.2015, 25.10.2015, 26.10.2015 | Министерство финансов Донецкой Народной Республики - про текущий валютный курс

    Стоит помнить, что часть эконимики ДНР и ЛНР находится в тени, поэтому далеко не всегда официальные цены совпадают с реальными. Борьба со спекулянтами официально заявлена, но до полной победы пока далеко. Процветает и контрабанда, которая по сути подменила собой обычные экономические связи прерванные блокадой Донбасса. На блок-постах в прифронтовых территориях процветает взяточничество, Гуманитарная ситуация конечно полегче чем в прошлом году, когда республики находились в состоянии гуманитарной катастрофы и зима конечно будет попроще, чем прошлая, когда республики были на грани голода.

    Про коррупционные скандалы в ЛНР.
    В Москве текущий конфликт в ЛНР несколько подморозили. Дело Лямина замять не дали и арест ему был продлен, так же как не дали сожрать Пасечника. С другой стороны Плотницкому дали сохранить лицо в виде главы комиссии по борьбе с коррупцией. Пока выглядит так, что у дела Лямина будут последствия, но в определенных рамках. Лямин как и Курченко наверное все, поэтому куда как интереснее список лиц, которые пострадают помимо них. Стоит отметить, что возможно это дело повлияет на ситуацию с таможней между ДНР и ЛНР которая напрямую ведет к накрутке внутренних цен в республике, в чем не так давно в разоблачениях имени Пургина-Александрова обвинялся Тимофеев. Но это пока больше разговоры, нежели реальное разбирательство по факту неадекватных внутренних цен в республиках несоразмерных текущим зарплатам. На разруху и войну конечно удобно все списывать, но часть высоких цен формируется отнюдь не поэтому. Возможно коррупционный скандал в ЛНР как-то повлияет на эту ситуацию.

    По паспортам и выборам.
    Слухи про их выдачу по прежнему гуляют, но никаких практических шагов по реализации этих слухов на данный момент нет. Идея эта обсуждалась в привязке к местным выборам в ДНР и ЛНР и в связи с переносом на весну 2015 года, маловероятно, что в 2015 году мы увидим какую-то конкретику в связи с массовой паспортизацией населения непризнанных республик. Причем судя по заявлениям Плотницкого про легализацию местных паспортов в РФ, идея раздавать не российские, а местные паспорта тоже никуда не делась.
    Так как в 2015 уже очевидно, что минские соглашения выполнены не будут, в ноябре продолжаться попытки оживить политические пункты минских соглашений. Но так как хунта их выполнять не собирается, а договорится по выборам не удается, то это все весьма надолго. В ЛНР сегодня опять заявили, что раз так - мы проведем выборы без Украины. Впрочем взаимоисключающие заявления там делают постоянно, поэтому лучше подождать реальных дел, а не громких заявлений. Вопрос о границе при таких делах до апреля-мая 2016 года вряд ли актуален. В течении ноября можно ожидать несколько консультаций в Минске, а ближе к концу года очередных консультаций по линии "нормандской четверки".

    Про перевод часов на зимнее время.
    Официально действительно не стали переходить по украинскому времени и остались в российском. Между республиками и Украиной 1 час разницы. Собственно, тут ничего нового нет - время по российскому корректировали еще в прошлом году."

О ситуации в ДНР и ЛНР - Colonel Cassad

----------


## VPK_Verka

> Думаю, украинцам беспокоиться не стоит, ведь теперь у них есть такое!
> http://nbnews.com.ua/ru/news/162574/
> Между прочим, по украинским СМИ сирийские террористы сбили уже аж целых два наших самолёта... И вот всё это хлещет им в глаза и уши круглые сутки каждый день и они во всём этом варятся, бедолаги. Они этому не просто верят, они этим живут.


Казанец  что  выброс авна  на вентилятор?   Тему о вертолете  обсосали  месяц  с лишнем назад на Скале,   где и   Вы участвовали.   Все  вроде  как  поняли  что  к  чему,  зачем  этот  стеб?

О  между  прочим,  это  по  каким  сми?   Дай  сылку.

----------


## VPK_Verka

> "Порядка 60% крымских украинцев на последней переписи в республике заявили себя как русские. Об этом в эфире «Радио Вести» заявил политолог Тарас Березовец.
> 
> По его словам, украинцы в Крыму не захотели идентифицировать себя таковыми и эта тенденция увеличивается.
> 
> «В 2001 году по последней украинской переписи населения украинцев в Крыму 536 тысяч и российская перепись октября 2014 года – украинцев уже 320 тысяч. Куда 200 тысяч украинцев дели, они что, выехали? Нет. Это просто такие наши классные украинцы, которые резко записались в русские. Уверен, что если еще через пару лет провести, их еще будет меньше», — заявил Березовец."
> 
> Хваленое крымское украинство массово переписывается в русские - И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его
> 
> 
> ...


Диарея  тут  только  у  тебя. 

Как  там руський мир в Сирии?

----------


## Казанец

> Тему о вертолете  обсосали  месяц  с лишнем назад на Скале


Ну так то на Скале... Мой пост, кстати, тоже месяцем назад и датирован.




> Как  там руський мир в Сирии?


Вот я же говорю, вы во всём этом живёте. Такими фотографиями, сделанными давным-давно после какого-нибудь израильского налёта на сектор Газа, или после какого-нибудь американского налёта на Багдад заполнены все западные СМИ. Только подписи новые. Вам бы лучше очнуться да и перестать лопотать про какую-то российскую "агрессию", "оккупацию" и вообще "войну". Всем в мире это хныканье надоело уже. В Сирии действует *ОДИН* смешанный полк ВКС РФ. ОДИН ПОЛК. Смешанный. Подробные отчёты о результатах см. на сайте МО РФ. Некоторые ваши земляки уже проэкстраполировали результат на себя. Где-то здесь было видео:
Телезритель: Вот ОН там (в Сирии) сейчас так бомбить научится, и...
Ганапольский: И что? Он потом нас так бомбить начнёт?
Телезритель: Да нет... Просто мы все обосрёмся и всё.  
К счастью, западные СМИ не столь однородны как украинские. Теперь западным коллегам мы можем не от себя самих и одной лишь ссылкой объяснить от кого, а правильнее сказать, ОТ ЧЕГО мы защищали русских людей на Донбассе:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-executed.html

----------


## OKA

> Диарея  тут  только  у  тебя. Как  там руський мир в Сирии?


Спасибо за Ваш звонок в наш колл-центр. Ваше мнение было очень важно для нас.

----------


## OKA

Cо Старым Новым Годом! ))



"В белом парадном кителе прокурор Крыма впервые показалась на публике накануне на торжественном мероприятии в честь День прокурорского работника Прокурор Республики Крым Наталья Поклонская на торжественном мероприятии, посвященном Дню работника прокуратуры РФ, 13 января© Дарья Самсонова/пресс-служба главы Республики Крым/ТАСС СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ, 13 января. /ТАСС/. Белый генеральский китель для прокурора Крыма Натальи Поклонской был сшит по заказу, а выданные погоны пришлось обрезать наполовину. Об этом она рассказала журналистам на встрече по случаю Дня российской печати. СМОТРИТЕ ТАКЖЕ Поклонская впервые надела белый генеральский китель: "Это большая ответственность" "Всем шьют по заказу - и мужчинам, и женщинам... У каждого генерала свои размеры плеч. Погоны мне выдали большие, поэтому мы их обрезали где-то наполовину. Но места хватило", - сказала Поклонская. В белом парадном кителе прокурор Крыма впервые показалась на публике накануне на торжественном мероприятии в честь День прокурорского работника. "Я впервые надела белый китель. Конечно, синий роднее. Белый - это большая ответственность. Но я горжусь, что могу его носить", - призналась Поклонская корр. ТАСС. Наталья Поклонская была назначена на должность прокурора Крыма указом президента РФ от 2 мая 2014 года. В июне 2015 года ей присвоен классный чин государственного советника юстиции третьего класса, соответствующий воинскому званию генерал-майора."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Общество - Поклонская: у каждого генерала свои размеры плеч, погоны пришлось обрезать наполовину

Украинская "мобилизация"




> ... А по поводу полковника- зависть чтоли загрызла)) Дык хорошему человеку и генерала присвоить не жалко)) Лишь бы на пользу дела))

----------


## OKA

"Kрасный Крест: В Донбассе без вести пропали более тысячи человек	

По информации Международного комитета Красного Креста, в результате конфликта в Донбассе без вести пропали более тысячи человек. Об этом заявил глава миссии МККК Алан Эшлиман в ходе пресс-конференции в Киеве.

    «Что касается без вести пропавших, то в данный момент никто не имеет точных данных о количестве лиц, пропавших без вести во время конфликта на востоке Украины. Нам лишь известно, что их гораздо больше, чем тысяча человек», — сообщил Эшлиман.

По его словам, в течение 2015 года МККК обработал более 400 запросов от семей, которые обратились за помощью в поиске пропавших без вести родных в Донбассе. Эшлиман отметил, что 250 дел были решены.

Он также сообщил, что для облегчения судебно-медицинских экспертиз МККК предоставил медучреждениям Донецка, Луганска и Киева материалы для проведения судебно-медицинских исследований, в частности, инструментарий, формальдегид, холодильную камеру и 200 мешков для тел."

Красный Крест: В Донбассе без вести пропали более тысячи человек - И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его


"Читатели просят прокомментировать заявления Касьянова на тему того, что Крым вернут Украине.

Российский оппозиционер Касьянов заверил Джемилева, что Крым будет снова украинским.
Бывший премьер-министр России, лидер оппозиционной российской Партии народной свободы, Михаил Касьянов на заседании ПАСЕ в Страсбурге заверил уполномоченного по вопросам крымскотатарского народа Мустафу Джемилева, что Крым будет возвращен под контроль Украины, передает Крым.Реалии.
и Парламентской ассамблеи Совета Европы, посвященном памяти Бориса Немцова. Как сказано в сообщении, Касьянов отметил ухудшение экономической и политической ситуации в России.
"Примите мои заверения, что Крым в конечном счете будет освобожден и возвращен Украине", – заявил российский оппозиционер.
Ранее Касьянов отмечал, что только крымские татары имеют право по уставу ООН поставить вопрос о самоопределении полуострова.
Ранее глава минфина Украины Наталья Яресько сообщила, что Украина запустит дипинициативу по Крыму. На что в Кремле ответили, что никаких переговоров по Крыму не будет.

Бывший премьер РФ уверен, что Крым вернут Украине - Korrespondent.net - цинк

PS. На мой взгляд тут все просто. Я не думаю, что Касьянов когда-нибудь сможет придти к власти, даже если допустить, что в России начнутся революционные изменения. Его реальный уровень поддержки в РФ околонулевой (примерно как у Немцова накануне смерти) и какое-либо ответственное место он сможет занять разве что на иностранных штыках.
Во вторых стоит отметить, что данные заявления Касяьнова можно расценивать как призывы к разрушению территориальной целостности РФ, что в свою очередь открывает перспективы для открытия уголовного дела, объявления Касьянова в розыск и прочих известных мер направленных на ограничение деятельности этого персонажа на территории РФ. Пример Джемилева, которого выгнали из Крыма, а потом объявили в розыск, наглядно показывает, что при политической отмашке, с решительными действиями органов в этом направлении особых проблем нет.
Власти конечно могут сделать вид, что не заметили этих заявлений, но представляется, что призывы к отделению Крыма от России должны преследоваться в административном и уголовном порядке, а Касьянов вполне может быть одним из показательных примеров последствий подобных призывом, дабы другим неповадно было. Так же желательно поставить вопрос о том, разделяет ли организация Касьянова эту позицию по передаче Крыма Украине и если разделяет, то тогда ее деятельность на территории РФ должна быть пресечена.
В условиях идущей войны подобная деятельность иначе как подрывная расцениваться не может."

Крым и Касьянов - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Avia M

"Крым и касьянов" продолжение... LifeNews публикует видео нападения с тортом на Касьянова - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

----------


## OKA

"Бабушка из Зайцево.." 18+

----------


## OKA

"О некоторых особенностях получения паспорта Донецкой Народной Республики."

----------


## TapAc

> "О некоторых особенностях получения паспорта Донецкой Народной Республики."


А не проще выдавать втихоря паспорта РФ? На рубли уже перешли..

В Луганске был давненько, поэтому интересно, куда из новостей подевалась ЛНР? Да и вообще всегда, с начала борьбы с укр. фашистами, преобладали новости от имени ДНР. Может я что-то пропустил?

----------


## OKA

> А не проще выдавать втихоря паспорта РФ? На рубли уже перешли..
> 
> В Луганске был давненько, поэтому интересно, куда из новостей подевалась ЛНР? Да и вообще всегда, с начала борьбы с укр. фашистами, преобладали новости от имени ДНР. Может я что-то пропустил?


Кто может- тот втихаря и получает)) А новостей по ситуации в Новороссии в сети полно, на известных по горячей фазе ресурсах. В этой ветке и укромоб. их немало упомянуто.

Про ЛНР : "Контрольно-тактические занятия армейского корпуса НМ ЛНР "

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfYkmieedgE

На своём ресурсе Д.Пучков постоянно мониторит тему. Вот ещё канал : 

https://www.youtube.com/user/andre8filatov





Ну и вот, собсно : 

http://ria.ru/trend/dnr_lnr_february_01032016/


"Жители Донецкой и Луганской Народных Республик могут беспрепятственно пересекать границу Российской Федерации, а также находиться на территории страны с паспортами ДНР и ЛНР.

Об этом сообщает портал «Евразия», ссылаясь на Управление Пограничной службы ФСБ России по Ростовской области.

Также номерные знаки, выданные в республиках, признаются в Российской Федерации.

«Лица, имеющие автомобили с номерными знаками, выданными в ДНР или ЛНР, имеют полное право передвигаться по территории Российской Федерации как участники международного движения», — сообщили в ведомстве."

http://www.novorosinform.org/news/id/48532

Вот такое сообщение))

----------


## OKA

"Николаевка (Донецкая область). 10 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Ополченцы сбили украинский беспилотник, корректировавший огонь, в районе села Николаевка, сказал в четверг журналистам представитель Минобороны самопровозглашенной Донецкой Народной Республики Эдуард Басурин.
"Вчера здесь, над Николаевкой, был сбит беспилотник ВСУ, который использовался для корректировки огня. Вот то, что от него осталось", - сказал Э.Басурин.
По словам Э.Басурина, беспилотник, сделанный "из подручных материалов", был замечен над поселком, когда происходил обстрел.
"Факт применения данных летательных аппаратов санкционирован украинской стороной, если брать конкретно, это зона ответственности 56-ой бригады и так называемого "Правого сектора" (запрещен в РФ)", - сказал представитель Минобороны ДНР.
Он также сообщил, что миссия ОБСЕ прибыла на место обстрела, только сегодня, хотя была извещена о нем еще накануне.
"Их приглашали приехать ещё вчера, но они под различными предлогами отказывались и приехали только сегодня. Посмотреть другие разрушения ниже по улице мы не можем, т.к. в данном районе работают снайперы",- сказал Э.Басурин."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=405397

----------


## OKA

"Уважаемые наши дорогие друзья, дамы и господа!
Пункт "Спасем Донбасс" по адресу : Санкт-Петербург, ул. Вавиловых 17 корпус 1, доживает последнии свои дни.
1. Нас выселяют из подвала, там где у нас склад. Срок был на выселении 15.03. Договорились
пока до 30.03.
2. Нас выселяют с квартиры, снимаем в этом же доме.
3. Я, Орлов Виктор, нахожусь сейчас в тяжелом состоянии из-за здоровья. А Анастасия
самостоятельно все вопросы решить просто не в силах.
4. Поступление средст не превышает 4000р в месяц.(Этого не хватает не на аренду подвала, не на
отправку машин).
Если у кого есть какие либо вопросы и предложения, готов выслушать либо по телефону +79312684286 Виктор, либо при личной встрече по адресу Вавиловых 17 корпус1.

Всем огромное спасибо, кто все это время был с нами!!! "

Спасем Донбасс: falcone_spb

По наводке : 

Спасем Донбасс: gmorder


"Бойцы Вооруженных сил Украины приступили к тайному захоронению солдат 58-ой отдельной мотопехотной бригады, которые были убиты в ходе наступления на позиции армии ДНР в районе Ясиноватой.

Об этом сегодня на брифинге сообщил заместитель командующего корпусом Министерства обороны ДНР Эдуард Басурин, передает ДАН.

По его словам, Минобороны ДНР удалось установить факты проведения с 8 по 9 марта несанкционированных захоронений украинских военнослужащих в районе населенного пункта Опытное представителями медицинской роты.

«По данным медицинского персонала, захоронению подлежали военнослужащие 16 и 58 отдельных мотопехотных бригад (омпбр) Вооруженных сил Украины, погибшие в результате боев под Ясиноватой», — заявил Басурин, добавив, что украинская сторона тщательно скрывает потери личного состава ВСУ.

Далее представитель оборонного ведомства сообщил, что украинское командование приняло решение часть военнослужащих 58 бригады считать без вести пропавшими.
ВСУ, миномет, зима, обстрел

Также в Минобороны ДНР предъявило точные данные потерь ВСУ под Ясиноватой: 31 военнослужащий Украины погиб, 73 были ранены. Как заявил Басурин, согласно данным, которые были опубликованы в украинских СМИ, оборонное ведомство точно узнало, в каких именно подразделениях имелись потери в период с 7 по 9 марта.

«Это 16 батальон 58 омпбр, в котором в ходе провокационных боевых действий погибло 18, ранен 41 военнослужащий. Кроме того, разведчики 74 отдельного разведывательного батальона понесли потери в 13 человек погибших, 32 раненных», — сообщил он.

Отметим, что обстановка на линии фронта в Донбассе продолжает обостряться. За прошедшие сутки украинские силовики 384 раза обстреляли территорию Республики в результате 75 нарушений режима прекращения огня.

По данным Министерства обороны ДНР, в ходе обстрелов украинские силовики четыре раза применили артиллерийские орудия калибра 152 мм. Кроме этого, зафиксировано восемь выстрелов их танка, 89 — из минометов калибра 120 мм и 118 – из минометов калибра 82 мм. Также сообщается, что бойцы ВСУ активно использовали БМП, различного типа гранатометы, ЗУ и стрелковое оружие.

Напомним, согласно последней информации, которая поступила из оборонного ведомства ДНР, наиболее сильным обстрелам со стороны ВСУ с применением вооружения, запрещенного Минскими соглашениями, подверглись населенные пункты Зайцево и Широкая балка на севере и западе Горловки, Жабичево, Спартак и Ясиноватая к северу от Донецка, села Коминтерново, Саханка, Минеральное и Жданово на юге ДНР, а также окрестности Донецкого аэропорта и «Вольво-Центра»."

http://varjag-2007.livejournal.com/9847516.html

----------


## OKA

"В ДНР сегодня начали официально выдавать собственные паспорта.

Глава ДНР Александр Захарченко сегодня получил первый паспорт гражданина Республики.

Этим было положено начало выдачи новых документов жителям, передает корр. ДАН с места события.
Мероприятие проходит в актовом зале здания Миграционной службы ДНР. Документ Главе Республики вручил начальник миграционной службы МВД ДНР Владимир Краснощека.
Среди почетных гостей — спикер Народного Совета Денис Пушилин, министр обороны Владимир Кононов, мэр Донецка Игорь Мартынов, министр юстиции Елена Радомская, глава МЧС Алексей Кострубицкий, руководитель Общественной организации «Молодая Республика» Сергей Кондрыкинский.
«Друзья, этот исторический день настал. Донецкая Народная Республика официально приступила к выдаче паспорта ДНР нашим гражданам, — обратился к присутствующим Глава ДНР. — Это очередной, серьезный и важный шаг на пути государственного строительства, на пути развития Республики. И сегодня я объявляю о начале выдачи паспорта ДНР».
В ближайшие минуты начнется вручение документов первым жителям, которые достигли 16-летнего возраста.

В Донецке началась выдача паспортов республиканского образца, первый документ получил Глава ДНР | ДАН - цинк

PS. В свете ситуации с реализацией непризнанных государственных образований, когда на Украину вернутся уже нельзя, а в Россию не берут, иных вариантов кроме как развивать непризнанные республики не остается. Паспортизация населения один из ключевых шагов в этом направлении, так как по мере наращивания процента собственных паспортов в ДНР будет естественным путем продолжать отодвигать ДНР от Украины.

Вручение Захарченко вручил первые паспорта республиканского образца 20 гражданам ДНР | ДАН первых паспортов ДНР.



Как не трудно догадаться, паспорта раздают отнюдь не затем, чтобы запихнуть республики обратно на Украину. Чуть ранее уже сообщалось, что по этим паспортам можно будет въезжать в РФ.
Хотелось бы, чтобы дончане как и мы, могли бы получить российские паспорта, но пока что так...
Далее следует традиционный комментарий про пасту и тюбик.

PS. Про текущую ситуацию у Ясиноватой Сообщение от ополченца с позывным "Васильич" - Червонец Андрюха
PS2. Сводка военных событий в Новороссии http://cassad.net/konflikty/voyna-na-ukraine/25369-lenta-voennyh-sobytiy-v-novorossii-za-16032016.html"

В ДНР выдан первый паспорт - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"Президент России едет в Крым. 18 марта у него намечена рабочая поездка, во время которой он ознакомится со строительством моста через Керченский пролив на острове Тузла. Также Путин проведет оперативное совещание о социально-экономическом развитии Севастополя и Крыма.

19-километровый мост, который соединит Крым и Тамань, станет самым протяженным в России, отмечает "Интерфакс". Проект моста 18 февраля 2016 года прошел одобрение у Главгосэкспертизы России.

Абсолютное большинство — 95% — россиян положительно относятся к воссоединению Крыма с Россией. Это выявил опрос, проведенный ВЦИОМ. Более 75% уверены, что после воссоединения с Россией жизнь жителей полуострова улучшилась.

Референдум об определении Крымом и Севастополем дальнейшего исторического пути был проведен 16 марта 2014 года. Большинство проголосовавших (96,77%) высказались за присоединение к России. Явка составила 83,1%. 21 марта Крым и Севастополь вошли в состав России."

Вести.Ru: Путин посетит строительство моста в Крым


Украинская "мобилизация"






С Днём Рождения смелую барышню!!!


"18 марта 2014 года был подписан договор о принятии Крыма в состав России. В этот день Наталья Поклонская отмечала свое 34-летие."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

День рождения Натальи Поклонской и воссоединение Крыма с РФ

----------


## Avia M

Интересно, Владимир Владимирович в Крым, опять без разрешения?  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Прокурор Крыма Наталья Поклонская 18 марта отмечает сразу два важных праздника – годовщину воссоединения Крыма с Россией и собственный день рождения. В этот день она пришла на пресс-конференцию не в привычной прокурорской форме, а в нарядном платье...
Наталья Поклонская сменила прокурорскую форму на платье в день рождения - Телеканал «Звезда»

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!

----------


## OKA

"Наталья Поклонская о двухлетних итогах российского Крыма "

----------


## OKA

"Арамис (фильм Грэхема Филлипса)




Я сам фильм ещё не посмотрел (выложен несколько часов назад), но вот некоторые комментарии к видео:

- Грем, спасибо большое!  Потрясающий фильм "Арамис". Спасибо!
- Отличный фильм!!!! Спасибо всем кто работал над ним!! Отдельное спасибо Грэму !!!!
- Спасибо, Грэм. За достойное отношения к Русскому Воину.
- Graham, thank you very much. Keep up the good work! Everlasting memory.
- Браво, Гриша!!! Спасибо тебе огромное!!! Фильм очень настоящий!!
- О, Боже, как тяжело смотреть, плакала. А Вам, Grаham, большое спасибо.
- Спасибо огромное Гриша! Этому фильму желаю миллионы просмотров!"

Арамис (фильм Грэхема Филлипса) - Червонец Андрюха

Качаем, пока не удалили))

----------


## OKA

"Поздно вечером, 23 апреля 2016 года, умер в камере Одесского СИЗО политзаключенный Игорь Астахов. Сердце парня не выдержало и остановилось... Вчера же был его день рождения.

Об Игоре уже писали и не раз, стараясь достучаться до «небожителей». Звонили в инстанции ЛДНР, России и Украины, собирали документы и вновь старались пробить стену непонимания и игнора.

Тщетно. Он ждал, все они ждали и ждут — месяц за месяцем, год за годом. Ждали и надеялись.

А где-то на воле ждали, надеялись, молились и бегали по инстанциям их родные...

Теперь они, — те, кого не убили сразу, кто не умер от пыток, кто сумел выжить в плену, цепляясь за одну лишь надежду — уходят сами.

Уходят от тоски и безнадежности. От того, что понимают — больше надеяться не на что.

Их забыли и бросили.

Те, кто отдал бы все за их свободу, увы, бессильны чем-то помочь. А те, в чьей власти добиться их освобождения — о, им не до пленных, у них личные дела, деньги, прибыль.

Украина может похвастать еще одной «перемогой». Можете выйти поскакать, парадные вышиванки надеть. Украину можно поздравить.

А еще можно поздравить наших славных омбудсменов в ДНР... Дарья Морозова и Ольга Кобцева, к ним много претензий изначально, с момента назначения обеих дам на должности обмены военнопленных и политзаключённых практически прекратились. Родственникам пленных давно уже стало трудно добраться на приём к ним. Всё чаще их очередные обещания договориться об обменах заканчиваются разговором об отказе.

Можно поздравить тех высоких персон, кто наживается на этой войне и на пленных, в частности. Тех чиновников, что в высоких инстанциях занимаются отписками, когда к ним приходят родные политзаключенных.

Автора минских соглашений стоит поздравить в первую очередь — он бросил на произвол укрофашистской власти миллионы русских людей на Украине, и тысячи их гниют в застенках. Помогать им в освобождении «не велено большими начальниками», как поясняют родным и волонтёрм в кабинетах попроще. Вчера еще одним русским стало меньше, чего вы и добивались. Можете с лицемерным видом поставить для показа свечку за упокой. И озабоченность выразить.

Игоря Астахова уже не вернуть. Хорошего, доброго, славного человека, который, даже находясь в застенках, ухитрялся помочь, поддержать морально остальных пленных и политзаключенных.

Выражаем соболезнования родным и близким Игоря, его друзьям и соратникам, которых осталось много и которым важна судьба остальных, оставшихся в живых пленников беспредела Украины, этого недогосударства...

Остается только надеяться, что рано или поздно его убийцы — от майданных шалашовок, разливавших коктейли, или тех, кто мучает в застенках народ русский, политических заигрывателей с киевскими партнёрами достанте та же мера, какую они отдали замечательным невиновным людям, вроде Игоря Астахова."

Уходят от тоски и безнадежности. Понимают — больше надеяться не на что. Их забыли и бросили.: etoonda


"Пан Ройзман, мэр Екатеринбурга, снова отличился. На сей раз он назвал тех, кто считает гвардейскую ленточку символом сопротивления американскому империализму и украинскому национализму «бессовестными циниками и дебилами»...


...И вот, спустя полтора года на пресс-конференции в Ельцин-центре (что само по себе весьма символично), посвящённой «глупости и абсурдности патриотического воспитания» представителям патриотической общественности представилась возможность задать пану Ройзману ряд вопросов об его отношении к гвардейским ленточкам, к событиям на Украине и к высказываниям его «непомощника», который присутствовал в зале.

Большую часть конференции вместо Ройзмана отвечали помощники, и для него было бы лучше, если бы так и продолжалось до самого конца.

Поскольку помощники всячески пытались увиливать от прямых ответов, пространно рассуждая о том, что гвардейские ленточки есть и у ветеранов Второй мировой (вот же их всех коробит от названия «Великая Отечественная»!) войны, живущих на Украине, поэтому ополченцы якобы не имеют права их носить. Редкостная чушь, конечно, но хотя бы размыто и обтекаемо.

Но на вопросе об отношении пана Ройзмана к русофобским высказываниям его помощника мэр «почти столицы» не выдержал. И раскрыл рот.

Когда пан Ройзман оскорбил Машу Катасонову и других, задававших неудобные для него вопросы, он оскорбил также и 80% россиян (в реальности даже больше), которые поддерживают Новороссию и осуждают агрессию незаконного киевского режима против жителей Донбасса.

Как говорится, «Если ты плюнешь в коллектив, то коллектив утрётся. Если коллектив плюнет в тебя, то ты утонешь». В сети уже появилась куча отзывов от людей, которые поддерживали Ройзмана на выборах, заявляющих, что они сожалеют о своей поддержке его кандидатуры на выборах.

И дело даже не в самом факте оскорблений со стороны Ройзмана. На самом деле если для него приемлемо, что в его команде работает кто-то, кто считает 80% россиян «фашистами» и поддерживает сожжение заживо одесситов в Доме профсоюзов, то это достаточно красноречиво говорит и о взглядах самого Ройзмана.

Если бы я был официальным лицом и в моей команде появился кто-то, публично высказывающий подобные взгляды, то он бы проработал на своей должности ровно столько, сколько нужно в соответствии с трудовым законодательством для его увольнения. И никакие отмазки про «право на личное мнение» не сработали бы – я бы просто не смог бы работать с таким моральным уродом. Более того, скорее всего, я бы ещё подал на него запрос на возбуждение уголовного дела за разжигание ненависти.

Впрочем, пан Ройзман отличился не только этим – он плотно общается с американским послом, открывает «Ельцин-центры», превратил Екатеринбург в «мекку» для различных русофобских прозападных «оппозиционеров» и грантоедов на деньги Конгресса США по «насаждению демократии» в России. И есть обоснованное подозрение, что именно используя Екатеринбург в качестве опорной базы Госдепартамент США попытается раскачать очередной «майдан» в России.

От имени тех самых 80% (реально ещё больше) россиян хочется сказать пану Ройзману: Ничего у вас не выйдет, даже не пытайтесь.

Опубликовано Мэр Екатеринбурга Женя Ройзман объявил войну Новороссии | Журналистская Правда   "

Полностью здесь : 

Ройзман объявил войну Новороссии - alexandr_rogers


Познавательно : Центр торжества наглости и цинизма: amarok_man

Е-бург такой же ключ к РФ, как Крым к Чёрному морю и проливам, как Курилы к Тихому Океану.


Обычное : 

http://oleglurie-new.livejournal.com/286076.html

----------


## OKA

"Донецк / Луганск / Киев, 27 апреля. Прошедшая ночь стала переломным моментом в истории Донбасса. Смерть беременной женщины под обстрелом ВСУ не сойдет с рук киевским властям. Наблюдатели ОБСЕ, вжимая шеи в плечи, наконец-то принимаются за работу. К сожалению, минские соглашения приобретают вес только после очередного кровопролития.

Дурные знаки в небе Донецка

Ночь с 26 на 27 апреля запомнится трагическими событиями в истории Донбасса. Инцидент в Еленовке поднял новую волну возмущения в ДНР. Наутро каждый житель вновь требовал ответ на вопрос, живы ли еще как таковые минские соглашения и, если нет, кто должен отвечать за их «убийство».

Накануне вечерние обстрелы ничем не отличались от своих предшественников. Разве что начались немного раньше, да в небе над регионом то и дело мелькали украинские беспилотники. Район Ясиноватой не смолкал весь день, но после семи часов в районе блокпоста вовсе начался «дикий долбеж». Бои пошли по нарастающей.

Традиционные площадки для выяснения отношений сторон перешли в активный режим. Завязались минометно-стрелковые дуэли между Марьинкой и Трудовскими, Песками и Спартаком, Опытным и донецким аэропортом. Ополченцы из Докучаевска сообщили о неудачной попытке прорыва украинской ДРГ. Куда хуже новости пришли из Старомихайловки: около десяти вечера ВСУ открыли по населенному пункту огонь из САУ. «Северный поселок долбит дико: чуть сердце не выскочило», — рассказали местные жители. Замерло в ужасе и население Октябрьского.

Но если на северо-западе гаубицы — веский повод для паники, то для района ясиноватского блокпоста — лишь новое боевое дежурство. Как и ночами ранее, эта часть линии соприкосновения гремела тяжелым вооружением — 120-м и даже более весомыми калибрами. Очевидцы замечали, что у константиновской трассы подключались танки.

Красным цветом была отмечена трасса Донецк – Горловка. На всей ее протяженности происходили перманентные столкновения. Здесь работал весь звездный состав украинской армии: АГС, минометы калибрами 82 и 120 миллиметров, зенитные установки, РПГ, СПГ, крупнокалиберные пулеметы и даже РЗСО «Град». Некоторые из них были замечены и в районе Куйбышевского района Донецка. В час ночи усиленного внимания потребовала Красногоровка Марьинского района, которая пустила в ход тяжелую артиллерию.

Горловка увязла в боях тоже не сразу. Все началось с неинтенсивных перестрелок на западном направлении, в районе Дзержинска. Волну подхватило Зайцево: на территорию населенного пункта стали опускаться мины.

К десяти часам столкновения набрали обороты. К «переговорам» подключились АГС, ЗУ, РПГ, крупнокалиберные пулеметы. Особенно шумно было между Широкой Балкой и Новгородским, а также около Шумов, поселка 6/7 и Майорска. Жованка приступила к более ожесточенному натиску на Зайцево.

Через час от артобстрела укрывался юг Горловки. По району Красного Партизана и Пантелеймоновки отработали вооружения калибром 122 мм. «Горловка трясется: долбит север, юг и запад одновременно», — отмечали ополченцы. На севере ВСУ в очередной раз применили запрещенный во всем мире фосфор. «Сейчас бы туда ОБСЕ и ООН засунуть», — не скрывали обиды на отсутствие справедливости бойцы ВС Новороссии.

Точка кипения

Но все эти события затмило произошедшее у контрольно-пропускного пункта «Еленовка» к югу от Донецка. В 2.45 украинские силовики ударили по очереди автомобилей мирных жителей у КПП. По уточненный данным, огонь был открыт из минометов 82-го и 120-го калибров. Обстрел накрыл обширную территорию. Одна из машин была превращена в груду металлолома, также отмечены попадания в жилой дом и район местной больницы.

«Человеческие останки разбросаны в радиусе порядка 50 метров: даже на крышах близлежащих домов наблюдаются фрагменты тел», — с ужасом описывали место трагедии очевидцы. Киевские военнослужащие убили пять мирных жителей, среди которых была беременная женщина. Около десяти гражданских получили ранения различной тяжести.

Именно поэтому на брифинге заместитель командующего корпусом Минобороны ДНР Эдуард Басурин, несмотря на сравнительно небольшое количество нарушений перемирия со стороны Киева за сутки — 16, заявил об обострении ситуации в ДНР. Глава республики Александр Захарченко, в свою очередь, потребовал от ОБСЕ четкого и недвусмысленного осуждения этого «преступления против человечества». Он предупредил наблюдателей, что берет расследование инцидента под личный контроль: «Ну что, приступайте к этой работе, а я посмотрю, как вы будете это делать». Не осталась в стороне и обмудсмен ДНР Дарья Морозова, которая обратилась к международным организациям с требованием повлиять на Киев, чтобы такие ожесточенные преступления не повторялись на донецкой земле.

Однако ВСУ по-прежнему все сходит с рук как на линии фронта в ДНР, так и в ЛНР. В народной милиции зафиксировали четыре нарушения режима прекращения огня со стороны украинской армии. Под огнем оказались Санжаровка (по селу отработали 120-мм миномет, СПГ и ЗУ-23–2), район памятника князю Игорю (БМП-1 и АГС), Красный Лиман  (82-мм миномет, АГС и стрелковое оружие) и Лозовое (БМП-2).

«В песчаном карьере между населенными пунктами Малиновка и Нижнетеплое расположено большое количество техники вооруженных сил Украины. В ночное время с этих позиций из минометов ведется обстрел наших позиций в районе памятника князю Игорю», — заметил официальный представитель оборонного ведомства ЛНР майор Андрей Марочко.

Киев делает неожиданный поворот

На луганской и донецких направлениях разведка республик фиксирует активную замену регулярных подразделений ВСУ на националистические батальоны, которые славятся своей жестокостью. По данным Минобороны ДНР, именно «Айдар» открыл огонь по КПП «Еленовка». Это позволяет Киеву с наименьшими потерями откреститься от преступлений на линии соприкосновения: украинские власти не раз обращали внимание, что националистов невозможно контролировать.

Именно эту версию в качестве объяснения трагедии в Еленовке и можно было ждать от Киева. Но ситуация получила неожиданное развитие. Пресс-офицер оперативно-тактической группировки «Мариуполь» Виталий Кириллов заявил, что все сообщения об обстреле КПП — дезинформация. По его словам, взрыв произошел на КПП «Новотроицкое», которые находится под контролем ополченцев. «ВСУ к этому инциденту не имеют никакого отношения. Огонь они не открывали», — заявил он.

«Сейчас рассматривается версия, что боевики (ополченцы. — Прим. ФАН), возможно, сами обстреляли из какого-то вооружения, от чего пострадали мирные жители, или сработало заранее заложенное взрывное устройство», — добавил спикер пресс-центра штаба АТО Антон Миронович.

Спикер аппарата президента Украины по вопросам АТО Андрей Лысенко при этом обратил внимание, что украинская армия также понесла потери за последние сутки. В Донбассе Лысенко насчитал пять раненых украинских солдат. «Двое раненых в результате боевого столкновения под Авдеевкой, один раненый — Луганское, один — Новотроицкое и один — Павлополь, — сообщил он. — Это все следствие обстрелов».

Минобороны ДНР согласилось пойти на встречу коллегам из Украины и помочь в расследовании трагедии в Еленовке. «Согласно данным нашей разведки, корректировку огня и обстрел вели подразделения 14-й бригады под командованием военного преступника полковника Жакуна. Непосредственное руководство получением разведывательных данных с беспилотных средств ВСУ и корректировку огня осуществлял начальник разведки бригады майор Титаренко. Исполнителем приказа по нанесению минометного удара является командир бригадной артиллерийской группы полковник Паршиков», — озвучил фамилии ответственных за убийство мирных жителей Басурин.

Катерина Иванова"

Первый Украинский: кровь Еленовки, Киев переводит стрелки, ООН в Горловке

----------


## OKA

"Опубликовано: 6 мая 2016 г.

В преддверии Праздника 9 Мая был записан видеоклип на песню «От героев былых времён…» («Вечный огонь») из к/ф «Офицеры», посвящённый Дню Великой Победы. Идея создания видеоклипа принадлежит прокурору Республики Крым Наталье Поклонской.
В записи песни и съёмках клипа принимали участие: прокурор Республики Крым Наталья Поклонская, сотрудники прокуратуры Республики Крым, Управления Федеральной службы судебных приставов по Республике Крым, Управления ФСБ по Республике Крым и г. Севастополю, ветераны Великой Отечественной войны, военнослужащие Национальной гвардии, а также творческий коллектив «Маленькие прокуроры» и студенты Крымского юридического института (филиала) Академии Генеральной прокуратуры Российской Федерации. Съёмочными площадками стали мемориальный комплекс на месте концлагеря «Красный» под г. Симферополем и памятник морякам-десантникам под г. Евпаторией."

----------


## OKA

"11 мая Донецкая Народная Республика отмечает свой день рождения. Ровно два года назад, в ходе референдума о самоопределении, граждане Донбасса высказали своё желание о самостоятельности. Желание, которое каждый гражданин ДНР подтверждает своей стойкостью духа и по сей день! Использованы стихи Алины Баевой."

----------


## OKA

"«Вооруженных заградотрядов ОБСЕ» в Донбассе не будет

Кремль донес до Европы мнение ДНР и ЛНР

В Москве был уже третий час ночи c понедельника на вторник, когда Владимир Путин закончил телефонный разговор с Ангелой Меркель, Франсуа Олландом и Петром Порошенко. В пресс-релизе Кремля говорится, что «обсуждались вопросы политического урегулирования на юго-востоке Украины, отмечена важность строгого соблюдения перемирия, повышения эффективности в зоне конфликта мониторинговой спецмиссии ОБСЕ путём придания ей дополнительных полномочий, а также укрепления Совместного центра по контролю и координации».

В Киеве с утра поспешили объявить, что Путин, Меркель, Оланд и Порошенко согласились на ввод в Донбасс вооруженной полицейской миссии ОБСЕ. В Донецке на это заявление отреагировали остро, пообещав встретить «вооруженные заградотряды ОБСЕ» огнем. Дело в том, что Киев и не скрывает, он надеется на взятие европолицией под свой контроль границы Донбасса и Украины. Чтоб затем тут же передать его Украине...

Но не соврал ли Киев о договоренностях лидеров России, Германии, Франции и Украины? За пояснениями журналисты уже утром обратились к пресс-секретарю Президента РФ Дмитрию Пескову.

- Это мониторинговая миссия на Донбассе, в нашем понимании это не полицейская миссия, - пояснил Песков. - Эта тема обсуждается и уже не первый день. Там есть вопрос вооружения этой миссии. Теоретически, ее можно вооружить, но состав этой миссии - люди, которые не являются военнослужащими, и там вопрос - как они будут использовать эти вооружения. Достаточно большое количество других вопросов в этой связи возникают. Поэтому, наверняка, обсуждения будут продолжаться. Здесь важно согласие представителей Донбасса. И нужно еще достичь понимания в плане конфигурации миссии.

Кроме этого, во время телефонного разговора лидеров государств Россией был представлен «согласованный с ДНР и ЛНР пакет предложений по выборам в Донбассе, особому статусу, амнистии и децентрализации, которые следовало бы внимательно рассмотреть в Контактной группе».

- В данном случае, эти предложения были проработаны российской стороной вместе с представителями Донбасса, — сказал Песков. - Мы считаем, что такие решения принимать без учета мнения представителей Донбасса невозможно. Иначе такие решения не имеют перспектив.

На вопрос «почему именно Россия занимается согласованием пакета политических предложений с Донбассом?» Песков ответил:

- Кто-то же должен это делать! К сожалению, Киев по-прежнему отказывается от каких-либо контактов с представителями этих районов. Поэтому эту сложную задачу берет на себя Россия."

«Вооруженных заградотрядов ОБСЕ» в Донбассе не будет

----------


## OKA

"Сводка за неделю о военной ситуации в Донецке от военкора «Маг».  22 июня, 8:10

    Предыдущую сводку я закончил описанием обстрелов и боев во вторник 14 июня. А также взрывом, а в последствии пожаром в поселке Водяное на складе ВСУ. Это было конечно яркое впечатление. Вообще если мы слышим, то не знаем сразу, куда наши попали. Я имею ввиду, мирное население, военные, конечно же знают результаты ответки. Это только через несколько дней, со слов друзей и знакомых на той стороне фронта, мы узнаем, сколько скорых в ту ночь и утро уехало с раненными и убитыми артиллеристами ВСУ. И сколько вертолетов с красным крестом улетело в сторону Мариуполя и Краматорска. Бывает, сами солдаты ВСУ выкладывают фото разбитых батарей. Или вообще, в соцсетях на своих страницах публикуют фото погибших.

    Мне часто задают вопросы с критикой: - «А куда артиллерия ДНР отвечает? Куда попадает? Где фото и видео подтверждение попаданий?»

    Эта критика вполне справедлива, но тут нужно разобраться! Откуда может быть фото и уж тем более видео разбитой артиллерии ВСУ? Даже если я залезу на высотку, например в Петровском районе и буду вести съемку, что я смогу снять? Правильно максимум окрестности на 2 км. А артиллерия ВСУ стоит на 12, 18, 24 км от Донецка. Минометы конечно поближе на 4-6 км от пригородов. И не забываем про то, что ВСУ начинает вести огонь, когда стемнеет.

    Вот летом темнеет позже и они плавно перенесли обстрелы, с 17:50 в зимне-весенний период, на 20:50 в летний. Обстрелы ночные, не редко до 4 утра продолжаются. Ну, не сидят наши ДРГ поблизости батареи ВСУ и не снимают ночное видео шоу, ради лайков и одобрительных кивков. Наша разведка засекает, с какой батареи обстрел, благо укры неделями позиции не меняют, накрывает эту батарею вот и все. А все фото и видео мы потом получаем от ВСУ.

    Они частенько публикуют разбитые позиции и технику. Есть кстати замечательный сайт Lost Armour | Потери военной техники на Украине Вот там есть раздел посвященный гражданской войне на Украине, там же найдет уничтоженную и захваченную артиллерию ВСУ и нашу кстати тоже, а также технику обеих сторон. Ссылки ниже дам. Теперь по поводу самих обстрелов и боев на этой неделе.


    15 июня, среда

    Продолжало греметь западнее Донецка и северо-западней Горловки практически до первых лучей солнца. На остальных участках было тихо. В 17 часов начался ливень градом и сильным ветром. Началась седьмая неделя дождей… В 19:20 дождь еще не закончился, а вот терпение у укров похоже закончилось ВСУ одновременно сразу - под Докучаевском, Вольво-Центром, Аэропортом, Спартаком, ЯПГ (ясиноватский пост ГАИ) начали минометный и пулеметный обстрел. В 22:00 ВСУ начало обстреливать Трудовские в Петровском районе Донецка. До часу ночи, эти направления не переставая, гремели. Всего за сутки мы 340 раз подверглись обстрелам.

    16 июня, четверг

    Примерно с 18 часов жители Петровского района услышали сильную канонаду со стороны Марьинки и Красногоровки. Работало все вооружение, от стрелкового и заканчивая артой и танками. Вернее танком, который выползал на холм, делал 1-2 выстрела и заползал обратно.

    Позже выяснилось, что в 20:00 на переезде между КПП Марьинка и Донецком при обстреле со стороны ВСУ, были ранены двое мирных жителей, из-за этого проезд временно закрыт. Бои там продолжались уже три часа. В целом вечер был тихий, за исключением обстрелов Петровского района - Марьинки и редких прилетов 120-мм мин на северо-западе Горловки.

    С 21:40 по Петровскому району стали прилетать тяжелые 152-мм болванки.
    Примерно с 21:00 обстрелы и бои начались в Старомихайловке. Там также все по Минску работало от стрелкового до техники и арты.
    С 23:00 до 23:40 обстреливали всю западные и северные пригороды Донецка, вплоть до Ясиноватой. Также была под обстрелом южная часть ДНР Коминтерново и Саханка.
    В 23:40, везде ВСУ одновременно прекратило стрельбу и обстрелы. Пьяные говорите?

    Цитирую официальную сводку ДНР: «Из города Курахово батарея 152 мм гаубиц 10 гшбр ВСУ вела провокационный обстрел жилых домов в Красногоровке и по нашим позициям в районе Старомихайловки. Вышеуказанное подразделение также вело обстрел с фланга по позициям националистического батальона «Днепр», который находится в зоне ответственности 14 бригады ВСУ. Утром боевики группировки «Днепр» атаковали стрелковым оружием девятиэтажный дом, в котором временно размещаются украинские военные.»

    Кстати, я ранее и прошлым летом и осенью писал, что в ВСУ катастрофическая ситуация со снарядами, особенно с крупными калибрами и реактивными для РСЗО. Кто то верил, а кто то нет.

    Вот Турчинов подтвердил мои слова: - «У Украины заканчиваются запасы снарядов советского производства и она должна наладить выпуск своих боеприпасов!»

    Напрашивается вопрос, если по их же словам, они не стреляют по городам республики, куда ж деваются эти снаряды? И пусть умники сочувствующие ВСУ, покажут мне фото позиций ДНР и следы обстрелов! Не покажут, а вот фото и даже видео обстрелов артиллерией ВСУ наших жилых домов, можно найти тысячи. За сутки республика была обстреляна 385 раз.

    17 июня, пятница

    В пятницу пришли хорошие новости. В промзоне, в районе Авдеевки, наши продвинулись на 300 метров ближе к Авдеевке.

    Ночь прошла тихо. В 15:30 начался обстрел Петровского района, в 15:45 ранена женщина. До 19 все стихло, чуть позже начался обстрел с пулеметов и минометов Петровского района, Аэропорта, Спартака.
    В 21:30 начался обстрел сразу с трех направлений, работали 120-мм минометы.
    23:00 продолжается обстрел Петровского района, стрелковые бои и минометные дуэли. Что то на этой неделе они сильно его обстреливают, а до этого, с марта по май было потише и редко, когда так по много часов велись обстрелы этого района. В Авдеевке снова разборки между ВСУ, «Азовом», который числится, как 24 батальон ВСУ, и румынским ЧВК. Семенченко, кстати оставил свой комментарий, по поводу потери своего «товарища». Всего за неделю таких конфликтов погибло 18 и ранено 25 военных.

    Снова подрывы на минах. В результате отсутствия в подразделениях ВСУ карт своих минных полей, продолжаются подрывы на фугасах и минах. В 14-й бригаде 72-го батальона из-за подрыва на фугасе погибло двое военнослужащих, один из них старший офицер. В 46-ом отдельном батальоне СпН ВСУ двое военнослужащих погибло и четверо получили ранения при пересечении своего же минного поля. За эти сутки республику обстреляли 490 раз.


    18 июня, суббота

    До 21:30 было тихо, что кстати очень удивительно, обычно начиная с пятницы, а в последние три недели с четверга и до понедельника шумно, практически без перерывов. А тут до ночи ВСУ дало нам передышку и отдых. Не будем же мы называть обстрелом 1-2 прилетевшие мины в час, да очередь по крышам частного сектора с крупнокалиберного пулемета?

    Представляю, упавшую мину в частный сектор Лондона или Парижа или Брюсселя. Наверно бы все СМИ неделю гудели, несли бы горы цветов и игрушек на то место, а политики бы шли и держались за руки. А у нас это уже не считается обстрелом, ну прилетела 120-мм мина в магазин в Старомихайловке и что? Погибли двое мирных в Макеевке, женщина и мужчина. Мужчина сразу, а женщину ранило в живот и ее не довезли до больниц. Так вот и живем…

    В 22:40 снова ВСУ с различных направлений имитируют атаки живой силой и техникой под прикрытием минометов и арты в районе Коминтерново-Саханка. Онир каждый день обстреливают и начинают боя на разных участках фронта под Коминтерново. Ищут слабое место?
    С 23:20 до 23:40 наши давали ответку. Короткая ответка была в плане количества орудий и в плане количества залпов.

    Вот опять же, нас за эти сутки обстреляли около 300 раз. Причем короткие обстрелы из стрелкового и минометов, даже не фиксируются. Мы же давали ответку 20 минут, фактически 1 раз. Может, где то еще давали, я не знаю. Но факт разницы количества обстрелов со стороны ВСУ и нашей ответки очевиден.

    Кстати, есть критика и со стороны украинцев: - «Обстрелы, обстрелы, а где факты или пострадавшие?» Вот вам короткий список пострадавших домов попаданий ВСУ за час:
    - Донецк, Петровский р-н ул. Петровского, 331 - во двор.
    - Донецк, Петровский р-н ул. Ивана Богуна, 13 Попадание снаряда в кухню, кухня разбита
    - Донецк, Петровский р-н ул. Ольховская, 19 Повреждено остекление
    Донецк, Петровский р-н ул. Ольховская, 27 Повреждено остекление
    - Старомихайловка Магазин ООО "ЮНА" Прямое попадание, крыши нет
    - Старомихайловка ул. Чкалова, 13 Вылетели окна
    - Старомихайловка ул. Ленина, 51 Вылетели окна
    - Старомихайловка ул. Днепропетровская, 11 Посекло забор, вылетели окна, повреждена крыша
    - Донецк, Александровка ул. Шевченко, 22 повреждена крыша
    Донецк, Александровка ул. Кирова повреждена крыша, выбиты два окна


    19 июня, воскресенье

    В воскресенье копия субботы, на удивление меньше обстрелов, причем в разы. С 19 часов гремит Петровский район и Старомихайловка. Все продолжалось до 23:30, наши начали давать ответку, в районе Красногоровки уничтожен склад боеприпасов и рядом стоявшие батареи 120-мм минометов ВСУ, после чего ВСУ затихло и все пошли спать.
    За прошедшие сутки ВСУ обстреляли города республики 370 раз.


    20 июня, понедельник

    До 21 часа было тихо, не считая как обычно утренних облетов БПЛА ВСУ и работы зениток ВСН.
    С 21:10 начались обстрелы северных пригородов с БМП-2, минометов, АГС и гранатометов.
    До 23:50 бои и обстрелы продолжались. Появилась информация, что ВСУ перебросила на аэродром Северодонецка пять штурмовиков Су-25, это в 30 км севернее фронта. Появились в распоряжении ВСУ американские сигнальные мины, фото ниже.
    В этот относительно тихий понедельник нас обстреляли 440 раз.


    21 июня, вторник

    По той же программе, с 17 часов работа зениток ВСН по БПЛА ВСУ, два БПЛА летает над Донецком, а с 21 часа стрелковое и АГС с минометами в северных пригородах Донецка и северо-западных Горловки. Снова все продолжалось до 00:00.


    Резюме

    Хотелось бы отметить, с 26 мая по 17 июня у нас были тяжелые бои и сильные обстрелы, практически по всей линии фронта. После 17 июня боев и обстрелов стало меньше, в основном на юге в районе Коминтерново и Саханки, западная часть Донецка и северо-запад Горловки.

    Если это было так называемое наступление ВСУ, которое так все ждали, тогда я не знаю, как даже прокомментировать. ВСУ понесли ощутимые потери, в сутки 30-40 убитых и раненых и несколько единиц техники и ствольной артиллерии. И такие потери на протяжении трех недель.

    Почему прекратились атаки и обстрелы? Нам никто не ответит, мы лишь можем гадать, может не оправдались надежды кураторов или большие потери, а может большой расход боеприпасов, а результатов нет. Вернее результаты есть! ВСН освободили севернее Горловки 700 метров, в районе Старомихайловки и Красногоровки 2км, в районе промки Авдеевки 300 метров.

    Ниже я привожу карту годичной давности, если помните, нам ее Басурин представил. Так вот Если внимательно посмотрите на острие стрелок основных ударов и гремя бои и самые тяжелые обстрелы. Значит были правы тогда с анализом будущих ударов и попыток продвижений ВСУ?

    Всем терпения и здоровья!"

  

Ролики и фото здесь : 

Сводка за неделю о военной ситуации в Донецке от военкора «Маг». - Червонец Андрюха

----------


## OKA

"Попытка прорыва на дебальцевском направлении обернулась для ВСУ нулевым результатом и большими потерями — они не смогли удержать занятые ранее выгодные в стратегическом отношении позиции в районе Дебальцево. Об этом EADaily рассказал ополченец и координатор негуманитарной помощи Александр Жучковский 29 июня.

«Сейчас уже можно сказать, что попытка прорыва ВСУ на дебальцевском направлении захлебнулась. Уже к обеду противник был вынужден отступить под шквальным огнем нашей артиллерии. По состоянию на 19 часов вся территория ДНР на этом направлении остается под нашим контролем», — сообщил Жучковский.

При этом он отметил, что потерь среди военнослужащих Новороссии нет, тогда как ВСУ, напротив, понесли существенные потери. «Обычно люди с недоверием относятся к официальной информации о потерях, но на этот раз их действительно нет — вечером я разговаривал с медиками в Дебальцево, и они сообщили, что ни одного погибшего и тяжелораненого с линии фронта не поступало. У противника потери достаточно серьезные (атакующие силы почти всегда несут потери). Наши артиллеристы передают, что в полях осталось минимум до двух десятков отступающих под обстрелами бойцов ВСУ. Кроме того, было сожжено несколько бронемашин противника вместе с личным составом. Большие потери признают и сами украинцы, недоумевая, зачем их бросили на заведомо провальную операцию», — отметил ополченец.

Противник, по его мнению, не рассчитывал на столь жесткий отпор и применение тяжелой артиллерии, которая запрещена «Минском», и это — основная причина провала ВСУ. «Думали „авось прокатит“, как в районе Ясиноватой, где украинцы весной действительно смогли закрепиться без серьезных для себя последствий», — полагает Александр Жучковский.

Сегодняшняя история, по его словам, в очередной раз показала, что командование ВСУ по-прежнему предпринимает откровенные авантюры и провокации, не считаясь с потерями собственных солдат.

«Но, если не брать во внимание потери противника, следует признать, что из месяца в месяц ВСУ действуют достаточно рационально и последовательно, занимая или пытаясь занять сначала нейтральные зоны, а затем наши позиции на линии соприкосновения с целью получить выгодную конфигурацию на случай возобновления масштабных боевых действий. Понятно, что первоначальный успех гарантирован тому, кто занимает выгодную позицию, а от первоначального успеха может зависеть и ход боевых действий на больших дистанциях», — отметил Александр Жучковский.

Он также высказал своё мнение по поводу того, почему попытка прорыва ВСУ на данном направлении была предпринята именно cейчас. «Очередное обострение ситуации на фронте прогнозировалось на июль. На этот случай с нашей стороны были предприняты определенные страховочные меры. В частности, неделю назад очередной раз была введена крупная группировка „отпускников“. Противник, соответственно, предпринимает ответные меры, и одной из таких мер, видимо, и была и попытка занять позиции на дебальцевском направлении — одном из ключевых с точки зрения наступательных действий как нашей, так и противной стороны», — пояснил Жучковский.

Ранее сообщалось, что ВСУ продвинулись вглубь подконтрольной народным республикам территории на несколько километров, заняв две важные в стратегическом отношении высоты в районе Дебальцево. Комментируя сложившуюся на этом участке фронта ситуацию экс-министр обороны ДНР, глава Общерусского Национального Движения Игорь Стрелков заявил, что обезопасить Дебальцево сможет лишь контрнаступление и возвращение занятых украинскими военными позиций. В настоящее время информацию о том, что подразделения ВСУ оставили занятые утром позиции вблизи села Логвиново, подтверждают и в Минобороны ДНР."

Подробнее: https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2016/06/...ii-zahlebnulas


"..29 июня, в Минобороны ДНР сообщили о предпринятой ВСУ попытке прорыва в районе Дебальцево и захвате нескольких километров территории республики. Позже экс-министр обороны ДНР, глава Общерусского Национального Движения Игорь Стрелков прокомментировал ситуацию на своей странице в одной из социальных сетей, сообщив, что ВСУ взяли две высоты, занимаемые подразделениями Третьего батальона Седьмой бригады, окружили населенный пункт Санжаровка и вышли на расстояние двух — двух с половиной километров от Углегорска. Подробнее о текущей ситуации с продвижением ВСУ на этом участке фронта, а также о военной обстановке и раскладе сил на других направлениях Игорь Стрелков рассказал в интервью EADaily.

Что это продвижение и захват двух высот меняют в стратегическом отношении?

Пока что это чисто тактический местный успех. Однако, владея этими высотами, украинские военные смогут контролировать низины. А там все населенные пункты, в том числе и само Дебальцево, находятся ниже. Занятые украинцами высоты позволяют просматривать Санжаровку, Логвиново и простреливать все пути подъезда к ним. То есть стратегически высоты более важны, чем собственно сами эти населенные пункты.

Почему ВСУ удалось продвинуться именно на этом направлении?

Там стояли только заслоны — небольшие подразделения Седьмой бригады. Основные силы бригады расположены в глубине территории, в пунктах постоянного расположения. Поскольку формально продолжалось так называемое минское перемирие, держать большие силы вблизи фронта запрещало ОБСЕ и все наши доблестные советники. Соответственно, больших сил там не было. И эти заслоны были разбиты артиллерией, смяты танками и пехотой противника.

Могут ли ВСУ взять реванш, вернув положение дел на фронте к ситуации до Дебальцевского котла?

Пока что можно говорить только о тактической атаке. Скорее всего, речь идет о разведке боем или об улучшении имевшихся позиций. Если высоты не будут отбиты контратакой, и украинские военные смогут их удержать, то они обеспечат себе выгодный плацдарм для атаки непосредственно на Дебальцево и на Углегорск.

То есть единственное, что сейчас могут предпринять силы Новороссии, чтобы исправить ситуацию — это контратака?

С военной точки зрения их надо с этих высот выбивать, потому что эти высоты брались еще в то время, когда Дебальцево было блокировано, когда создавался Дебальцевский котел. Кто владеет этими высотами, тот контролирует дорогу на Дебальцево с запада. Соответственно, чтобы ликвидировать угрозу непосредственно самому Дебальцево, необходимо эти высоты снова очистить от украинских военных. Повторяю, это с военной точки зрения. А какое решение будет принято нашими вечными миротворцами, я не знаю.

Существует ли угроза подобного продвижения на других участках фронта?

Конечно, поскольку разведки боем проводились и проводятся украинской стороной повсеместно. Сейчас активные артиллерийские перестрелки и стычки идут на юге — под Широкино. Они идут также под Докучаевском, который всю ночь находился под жестким артиллерийским обстрелом. Там всю ночь ждали атаки, противник бил и по позициям и по самому городу. Ясиноватская развилка, Ясиноватая подвергается очень жесткому артиллерийскому обстрелу и в настоящее время. То же самое — Спартак, аэропорт. В общем, вся дуга. Снова ночью под обстрелом была Горловка. Под Дебальцево прямо сейчас продолжаются артиллерийские перестрелки.

В общем, наблюдается резкое обострение обстановки. Но пока о наступлении и прорыве речи не идет. Сейчас, повторяю, имеет место тактический успех украинцев на одном отдельном участке. Но этот участок достаточно важный.

Есть ли у этой активизации какая-то политическая подоплека?

Киев упорно демонстрирует, что примет только безоговорочную капитуляцию России на Донбассе, что никакая реализация даже этих ущербных и, я бы сказал, незаконнорожденных Минских договоренностей его не устраивает. Они показывают, что будут воевать (по крайне мере, так воевать, как их сейчас устраивает) до того момента, пока им не сдадутся полностью, и они демонстрируют готовность к этому. Условно говоря, партию шахматистов наша сторона упорно пытается свести вничью, имея при этом превосходные фигуры, превосходную позицию, а когда-то даже инициативу. В результате того, что всё хотят свести вничью, противник пытается выиграть. И постоянно демонстрирует волю к победе в этом.

Шансов на то, что с ними удастся мирно договориться, нет никаких. И они не устают это нам доказывать уже два года. Если наши чиновники и наш МИД этого в упор не видят, то, видимо, таково свойство данных чиновников — не замечать того, что было ясно еще заранее. Я вижу именно такую политическую подоплеку.

Как ранее сообщало EADaily, обстановка на фронтах Новороссии становится критической. Количество обстрелов за минувшие сутки резко увеличилось. Украинские силовики 830 раз обстреляли территорию ДНР. Ранее в Минобороны ДНР подтвердили, что украинские силовики при поддержке артиллерии и бронемашин совершили попытку прорыва на дебальцевском направлении, продвинувшись на четыре километра ближе к населенному пункту Логвиново."

Беседовала Кристина Мельникова

Подробнее: Стрелков: Ликвидировать угрозу Дебальцево может только контратака и возвращение занятых ВСУ высот — Новости политики, Новости России — EADaily



"В наступление пошли воспользовавшись совершенно феерической грозой и ливнем, сократившими видимость до нуля. Сбили два блокпоста ополченцев, наиболее реалистичные потери со стороны ВСН - 2 -200, 9 - 300.

Потом, естественно, по захваченным пунктам был нанесен мощный артиллерийский удар, а российские представители при ООН по своим каналам направили запрос "что за ...?" и начали составлять протокол нарушения минских соглашений. После этого ударной группе ВСУ приказали отступить, потери, более-менее достоверно заявленные, составили 7 раненых.

Статус-кво восстановлен. Причина, думаю, ясна - любой конфликт на линии соприкосновения пеарно трактуется против ДНР и России, а в протокол заносить нечего, пока подтянутся проверяющие, все окажется как было до того, просто "сепарская арта" почему-то перепахала свою же территорию, да еще и по украинской постреляла. Вот такие они негодяи.

"Продвижения" у ВСУ есть только на нейтралке, да и то их регулярно оттуда выбивают."

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2775453.htm

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

"... Я фактически с самого начала, с февраля 2014-го по этапам всё, что происходило, наблюдаю, — говорит Моторола. — Я знаю, как началась война, я знаю, где она началась. Все говорят про Одессу. Да, это трагедия. Но все забыли, что параллельно с Одессой, в тот же день, 2 мая, началась крупномасштабная войсковая операция ВСУ с применением авиации, артиллерии, бронетехники.

— В тот же день ополченцы сбили два вертолёта, шедших в атаку.

— Да, это я и снимал видео, как вылетает ракета. Я до этого несколько дней находился там. В маске, хожу туда-сюда там, автомат с подствольником; люди думали, что я — типа подкрепление. На самом деле я ждал, когда прилетят вертолёты, чтобы подать команду. Чтобы те люди, которые сидят в засаде, подготовились и «сдули» вертолёты. Благо 25-ю бригаду ВСУ мы тогда уже разоружили, и у нас всё было.

Так начиналась война. Вернее сказать, так началась...

...Некоторые люди вообще не могут понять, что я тут делаю, — говорит он. — Всегда есть возможность выйти отсюда. Мне не нужно пиариться. Я буду вязать носки — я умею вязать носки — и продавать их за нормальные деньги. «Носки от Моторолы». И буду жить нормально… Но пока самое главное, чтобы враг не зашёл в Донецк. А он фактически в Донецке. Пески — это посёлок Донецка. Красногоровка — это окраина Донецка. На окраине Донецка стоят войска, очень много бронетехники, всё есть. Нам надо выстоять здесь и сейчас."

https://russian.rt.com/article/31109...-motorola-doma

----------


## OKA

Союз Добровольцев Донбасса - Союз Добровольцев Донбасса

"Ульяна СКОЙБЕДА  Почему российский суд пытается выдать донбасского ополченца Украине

Для защитника Луганской Народной Республики это равносильно смертному приговору

Прямо сейчас в Санкт-Петербурге в спецприемнике для временного содержания иностранных граждан сидит ополченец из бригады «Призрак» Веклич Владимир Павлович, позывной «Серб». Его приговорили к штрафу за отсутствие регистрации и высылке в страну проживания. То есть на Украину.

ЗАКОН ЕСТЬ ЗАКОН?

Веклич объяснял судье, что был в ЛНР артиллеристом: то есть наносил врагу максимальный ущерб. Что в Киеве его будут судить за сепаратизм и терроризм (срок до пятнадцати лет), или, по законам военного времени, «просто порежут на ремни». Судья ответил: «А какое это имеет отношение к рассматриваемому правонарушению?», - и вынес вердикт.

Бродский А. А. - фамилия судьи, если что. Считаю, что Родина должна знать «героев».

Мы дозвонились командиру «Призрака» Юрию Шевченко: он подтвердил, что такой боец у него, действительно, был. Мы дозвонились самому ополченцу: он рассказал, что выбыл из строя из-за контузии («Уже не мог выносить громкие звуки»), приехал в Россию, зарегистрировался в Санкт-Петербурге, пытался зацепиться по программе «Соотечественники». Из всех регионов его согласился принять только Забайкальский край, и Веклич копил деньги (проезд к месту - за свой счет), работал на стройке.

Регистрация закончилась 13 мая 2016 года. 2 июня 2016 года Веклича задержал полицейский патруль. Две недели просрочки - цена жизни человека.

- Раньше в России мне руку жали, даже если я был совсем без документов, - говорит «Серб». - Видимо, что-то изменилось.

Экипаж просил мзду, Веклич показывал письмо от командира.

Не договорились.

Место прописки человека, по зову российской пропаганды отправившегося воевать с фашизмом, - Воловец Закарпатской области Украины. Но СБУ готово встречать этап прямо в Киеве.

Веклич подал апелляцию, за него вступились общественные организации, объясняющие, что решение судьи неправомерно, «политических», по закону, не выдают.

- Как вы относитесь теперь к нашей стране? – спросили мы Веклича. - Двоякое отношение: люди хорошие, но чиновники… Я понимаю, что меня отправляют просто на смерть...

ПРОБЛЕМА ЗАВИСЛА

Мы обратились за комментариями к председателю Союза политэмигрантов Украины Ларисе Шеслер.

- Лариса Виленовна, как Россия может выдавать ополченца Украине? Все ведь знают, что наша страна поддерживает ДНР и ЛНР, практически, содержит их, что весной 14-го она - на самом высоком уровне! - взяла ответственность за Русский мир. Официальная пропаганда тогда представляла ополченцев, как героев и борцов с фашизмом…

- Россия действительно поддерживает ДНР и ЛНР: я была там в 2014 году, и Луганск выглядел как Ленинград после блокады, а теперь ситуация радикально изменилась в лучшую сторону. Просто похоже, что организацией жизни ЛНР и ДНР и судьбой украинцев, убежавших от переворота в Россию, занимаются разные ветви власти. И даже хуже: беженцев курирует бывшая ФМС, теперь МВД, ополченцев - вроде бы, спецслужбы, но кто-то может ходить по столице без паспорта, его забирают в полицию - и отпускают, а кто-то выпадает из обоймы и становится для правоохранительных органов обычным иностранцем. Как Веклич, который для суда «просто работал на стройке».

- По-моему, если это НАШИ, если они с оружием в руках доказали верность России, то надо дать им статус политэмигранта. Централизованно! Чтобы все руки прочь!

- К сожалению, в России не существует статуса политэмигранта. Его дает только президент и только в исключительных случаях. К тому же, по закону, политэмигрантом не может быть признан человек из страны с безвизовым режимом, это сразу исключает всех украинцев.

Мы, конечно, хотели бы централизованного решения проблемы, потому что Веклич далеко не первый, кого Россия пытается выдать СБУ. Сразу после майдана Украина, пользуясь давним соглашением о взаимной выдаче преступников, подала на экстрадицию список из нескольких десятков человек, начиная с Януковича. Известные, медийные персоны в прокуратуре вычеркнули, а остальные - подписали. И мы совершенно случайно узнали: среди реальных уголовников оказались Роман Грива и Александр Лах, пророссийские политики из Харькова и из Львова! Им задним числом навесили какие-то мошенничества, совершенно недоказуемые, а истинная причина была очевидна: оба убежали от государственного переворота в Россию.

Лах был кандидатом в депутаты от партии регионов во Львове, это само по себе героизм. А они оба уже были арестованы, сидели в российских тюрьмах и ждали выдачи.

- И как вы их отбили?

- Писали обращения. Георгию Федорову в Общественную палату, Константину Затулину, собирали эфиры на телеканалах. Как и по Векличу: о нем узнала общественная организация Союз добровольцев Донбасса, сообщила общественной организации Федорова «Право против фашизма», те - нам.

- Бабка за дедку, дедка за репку… Лариса, простите, но это какая-то недостойная доморощенная самодеятельность несерьезная.

- Совершенно согласна! Не могут общественники подменять собой государство, особенно, когда это касается жизни людей. Ведь, получается, кого мы заметили, за того и вступились, а кого не заметили?

Зимой из России чуть не выслали ополченца Костина, мы снова писали письма. Сейчас в Татарстане сидит ополченец Воронцов, его точно так же, как Веклича, уже приговорили к депортации… А всего таких случаев более двадцати! Нужен единый орган, занимающийся проблемами украинских беженцев и ополченцев. Единая политика.

САМИ ВИНОВАТЫ, НАРУШИТЕЛИ…

- Лариса, а почему ополченцы едут в Россию? Их как-то выдавливают из республик, это связано с выстраиванием вертикали Захарченко и Плотницкого? Когда предыдущего командира «Призрака» Мозгового убили, грешили именно на своих…

- У рядовых бойцов причины отъезда проще. Во-первых, здоровье, ранения.

Во-вторых, сейчас все-таки затишье, нет активной фазы конфликта. Если в 2015-м году были нужны люди, которые бегали с автоматами, то теперь остаются специалисты, подразделения сокращаются.

Ну, и третье, обычная психическая и физическая усталость, не выдерживают нервы!

Куда деваться человеку? Некоторые пробуют вернуться на Украину, думают: «Я везде был под позывными, в соцсетях не светился», - и их сразу принимает СБУ. В России создан миф, что украинские спецслужбы это карнавал и придурки, так вот: СБУ с 2005-го года является по сути подразделением ЦРУ США и работает очень хорошо. Арестованные рассказывают, что у следователей были схемы всех их передвижений, распечатки телефонных переговоров… Получается, на Украину путь закрыт. А в ЛНР и ДНР, несмотря на все восстановление, до сих пор есть безработица…

- Лариса, но, прибыв в Россию, ополченцы все-таки должны уважать законы нашей страны. Почему они ходят с просроченными регистрациями? Может быть, они привыкли к вольнице и анархии? Или правы те, кто считает ополченцев маргиналами: мол, там собрались профессиональные революционеры, радикалы всех мастей…

- Эта оценка чересчур строга: прежде всего, это люди с идеалами. Возможно, они менее других социально укоренены, но здесь нужно различать россиян и украинцев: если россияне ехали по порыву души, то для украинцев уход в ополчение часто был предопределен: человек засветился на антимайдане, на пророссийских митингах, куда ему идти? Или близкие пострадали от радикалов и он хочет мстить…

Теперь об их проблемах с бюрократическими бумагами: воюет все-таки не интеллигенция, и эти люди не всегда адекватно воспринимают капиталистическую действительность. Им, по-советски, кажется, что Москва - столица их Родины, и всех, восставших против бандеровского переворота, она примет, ведь так писали в СМИ? А, в реальности, миграционные законы жесткие, да и чиновники…

Вот, что в России самое святое из украинских событий? Одесса. И, вот, в Новосибирске приходит инвалид, обожженный человек из Дома профсоюзов, продлить регистрацию. А ему говорят: «Неприемный день». Он приходит назавтра, и слышит: «Вы просрочили, платите штраф!». Что это, как не вымогательство? А он весь в коллоидных рубцах, у него маленькие дети, он кормит их, он платит государству патент: так называется разрешение на работу в России. То есть он не нашел возможности по-другому зацепиться здесь, кроме как за деньги…

- Вы что-то странное рассказываете. Ну, ладно, у нас нет статуса политэмигранта. Но у нас есть статус беженца! Пусть бы этот обгоревший стал беженцем!

- А статус беженца не дают! Он чиновникам невыгоден: если человек беженец, государство должно его кормить, давать жилье, работу. А с гастарбайтера государство, наоборот, может требовать: регистрацию, патент, штрафы…

Сотрудники миграционной службы просто не принимают документы на статус, говорят: «Это не к нам, это не здесь». А где? Нет ответа.

Я знаю ОДНОГО украинца, который получил в России статус беженца... это политзаключенный, которого вытащили из украинской тюрьмы. А, знаете, сколько всего в России украинцев со статусом беженца? Менее трехсот человек, вы удивитесь…

- Лариса! Ну, это же неправда! Мы все видели летом 2014-го эти лагеря, там сотни тысяч!

- В том-то и дело, было неадекватное отражение событий в СМИ. Писали, что Россия принимает чуть ли не миллионы, дает кров, приют. На самом деле в лагерях находилось всего до пятидесяти тысяч человек, это официальная информация с сайта ФМС, а поехать в пункты временного размещения на Дальний Восток и в другие регионы согласились пятнадцать тысяч из них. И, многие, приехав и увидев, что работы нет, пособий нет, и неоткуда взять теплые вещи, поехали обратно!

Как таскали по газетам эту сумму: что в день беженцу в лагере под Ростовом выделяется 800 рублей, и практически никто не разъяснил, что на руки не выдавалось ни копейки: столько стоила каша, палатки, санитария, телефонная связь…

Большинству приезжих с Донбасса дали временное убежище, этот статус не подразумевает никаких выплат, он означает отсроченную высылку: человек целый год может жить в России, тогда как обычный иностранец обязан выехать через три месяца. Через год люди пришли продлять, а им и говорят: «А у вас войны больше нет…».

- Лариса, вас упрекнут в неблагодарности. Русские поделились тем, что было, и не вина российских регионов, что их уровень жизни оказался ниже, чем в Донецке…

- Речь только об объективной информации. Сколько было слов о беркутовцах, а ведь на работу приняли только двадцать первых. Остальные поехали в Крым, попытались устроиться, их не взяли, они не граждане. Я знаю беркутовца, который устроился в Москве сторожем в церкви, еще один бедует в Крыму без документов…

А многие поехали в АТО, им надо «замаливать грех» перед Украиной. А их были тысячи! И все они связывали судьбу с Россией.

ПРИДЕТСЯ ЗАБИРАТЬ ЦЕЛЫМИ ПОСЕЛКАМИ

- Как-то все слишком грустно…

- Я ни в коем случае не говорю, что Россия не отстаивает интересы своих соотечественников, просто она не отстаивает их системно. О том же Мефедове, российском гражданине, сидящем в СИЗО Одессы по делу о поджоге Дома профсоюзов, два года никто ничего не знал, пока я не ввернула его имя на одном телешоу. И завертелось...

На Украине общество четко делится на «своих» и «врагов», и одним дают широкую дорогу, а других уничтожают без закона. Был случай, когда российский гражданин, политзаключенный, вышел из украинской тюрьмы, но до дома не доехал. Где был российский консул? Почему он не встречал человека? Я уж не говорю о США, которые бьются за любого американца в любой точке мира. За Мефедова уже послали бы шестой флот…

Грустно, потому что я знаю, что Москва умеет решать проблемы. В 1986-м году сто семьдесят тысяч людей из зоны Чернобыля были эвакуирована за два часа. К каждому подъезду подогнали столько автобусов, сколько было нужно, чтобы вывезти жителей. Еще за два часа дежурные прошли по квартирам, чтобы выловить тех, кто пытался уклониться. И в течении двух месяцев все эвакуированные получили жилье и работу.

- Возможно, Россия действует так осмотрительно, потому что пытается гасить конфликт...

- Украина не пойдет ни на какое примирение с Россией. Все шаги навстречу встречаются с гиканьем и улюлюканьем и воспринимаются, как доказательство слабости. И даже если будет принято решение о возвращении Украине Донбасса, это будет такая резня и кровь, что проблема беженцев вспыхнет с новой силой. Русских людей придется спасать целыми поселками. И, значит, лучше заранее все решить.

ЛИЧНОЕ ДЕЛО

Лариса Виленовна Шеслер, бывший депутат Николаевского облсовета Украины, руководитель фракции блока Наталии Витренко «Народная оппозиция» (украинская партия социалистического толка).

До 2004 года была программистом с абстрактными леворадикальными убеждениями, Оранжевая революция вытолкнула женщину из теплого кресла возле компьютера и заставила выйти на митинги против украинизации школ, курса на вступление в НАТО и политиков, провозглашавших русский язык врагом украинской государственности. Блоком Наталии Витренко русскому языку в Николаевской области был придан статус регионального.

В феврале 2014 года Шеслер тала координатором антимайдана в Николаеве: три месяца пророссийские активисты держали на площади палаточный городок и собирали двадцатитысячные митинги: существовало мнение, что восточные области Украины вот-вот повторят судьбу Крыма. «Когда наши придут?», - спрашивали милиционеры у митингующих.

К апрелю в Николаев свезли праворадикалов, в одну ночь палаточный городок был разгромлен, людей избивали, были огнестрельные ранения. Лариса Шеслер успела уехать в Россию. Она объявлена в розыск Службой безопасности Украины по подозрению в посягательстве на территориальную целостность и конституционный строй страны, ей грозит до 15 лет лишения свободы.

В России продолжила общественную деятельность: в декабре 2014 года была избрана председателем Союза политэмигрантов и политзаключенных Украины на учредительном собрании в Институте стран СНГ под руководством Константина Затулина. Организация поддерживает пророссийских активистов в тюрьмах Украины и украинцев, эмигрировавших от режима Порошенко в Россию, сотрудничает с Комитетом спасения Украины Николая Азарова.

МЕЖДУ ТЕМ

В 2015 году с просьбами о предоставлении убежища к властям России обратились 152,5 тысячи человек, 98% из которых граждане Украины. По этому показателю Россия на 4-м месте в мире после Германии (441,9 тыс.), США (172,7 тыс.) и Швеции (156,4 тыс.). Практически все просьбы к российским властям о временном убежище были удовлетворены, «и ни в одной из них не было отказано», сказано в докладе управления Верховного комиссара ООН по делам беженцев. Всего же, по данным ООН, временное убежище в России получили более 300 тысяч граждан Украины.

СПИСОК ПРИГОВОРЕННЫХ К ДЕПОРТАЦИИ

Азизов Васиф Абдулазиз-оглу, 55 лет, гражданин Азербайджана, боец бригады «Призрак». На родине грозит срок за наемничество.

Хасанов Амонулло Рахматович, гражданин Таджикистана. Грозит срок за наемничество.

Веклич Владимир Павлович, 37 лет, гражданин Украины, бригада «Призрак», срок за сепаратизм и терроризм.

Воронцов Анатолий Викторович, 30 лет, гражданин Украины, срок за сепаратизм и терроризм.

ПРЕЦЕДЕНТ

Харьковский журналист попал из Москвы в СБУ

Андрей ВАСИН

Эта история уже наделала много шума. Итак, служба безопасности Украины (СБУ) задержала в киевском аэропорту «Борисполь» известного харьковского журналиста Андрея Бородавку, выступавшего против майдана. Незадолго до этого он был выдворен из России за нарушение миграционного режима...

Есть несколько версий произошедшего. Фактом остается то, что за нарушение миграционных законов суд постановил выдворить Бородавку за пределы РФ. При этом сначала он вылетел из Москвы в Баку (прямого авиасообщения между Киевом и Россией нет). Причем без сопровождения.

А вот дальше начинаются загадки. Как уверяют знакомые Андрея, он мог спокойно улететь куда угодно. Как сообщил в соцсетях его коллега Максим Равреба: «Перед отлетом из Москвы Андрей писал мне, что попытается из Баку поехать в Беларусь. Но это ему сделать, естественно, не дали». Так что, возможно, в Баку его встретили азербайджанские силовики и препроводили на борт до Украины.

Но почему дело дошло до выдворения? И почему за 1,5 года нахождения в России Бородавка так и не нашел времени легализоваться? Причем, по словам правозащитника Галины Запорожцевой, правоохранители дважды прощали его.

- При каких обстоятельствах полиция задержала Андрея в третий раз - темная история, его окружение держит все в тайне, - говорит она. - Прокурор на суде ходатайствовал, чтобы было не принудительное выдворение, а добровольный выезд из России. Однако группа его защитников заняла неправильную линию: обвинили судью, стали утверждать, что Бородавка находился в РФ законно, что неправда... Документы, свидетельствующие о том, что Андрею на Украине грозит опасность, были принесены в момент суда - это тоже ошибка, к суду надо готовиться заранее. И вот он был депортирован. Самое печальное, что сейчас начальник СБУ Харьковской области пишет, что Бородавка начал активно с ними сотрудничать...

В ТЕМУ

В наших изоляторах уже целый штрафбат

Непосредственным решением юридических проблем ополченцев, нарушивших миграционное законодательство России, занимается Союз добровольцев Донбасса. Как сообщила помощник руководителя Мария Коледа, всего им удалось отменить решения о депортации двадцати бойцов ДНР и ЛНР, граждан Украины. Еще ряд ополченцев суды согласились депортировать не через Киев, а на территорию непризнанных республик. Гораздо сложнее с гражданами других стран, например Азербайджана и Таджикистана: для них вариант с высылкой в ДНР невозможен, а на родине их ждут уголовные дела о наемничестве.

Прямо сейчас в изоляторах ждут решения своей судьбы четверо ополченцев. В момент подготовки материала суд отменил решение о депортации в Киев еще одного - Андрея Тетерука.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ ЭКСПЕРТА

Сергей ШИРКОВ, замруководителя аппарата Союза добровольцев Донбасса:

- Иногда те, кто принимает решение о депортации, попросту не вникают в положение людей: кто они, насколько опасно им возвращаться на Украину. Тем не менее о массовом выдворении граждан Украины, которые уехали оттуда по политическим мотивам, говорить не приходится, это единичные случаи, когда элементарно не разобрались. И пресса сразу поднимает шум. Мол, посмотрите на ваш этот русский мир: вы за него сражались, а он вас сдает! Причем акцент делают именно на ополченцев. Говорить об этом, спасать людей, конечно, надо. Но некоторые СМИ раскручивают эти истории запредельно, причем за деньги. По сути поддерживая информационную войну, которую ведет Киев. На самом деле все разговоры о том, что наши целенаправленно сдают своих же Киеву, - элемент информационной войны против России.

А есть и другие случаи - когда обычные граждане Украины пытаются остаться в России, прикинувшись ополченцами. Таких мы быстро вычисляем...

- А настоящие ополченцы часто попадаются за миграционные нарушения?

- Да, несколько ополченцев попадали в полицию за такие нарушения. Вот недавно было - забрали ополченца, гражданина Украины, отвезли в суд, и в тот же день появилось решение о выдворении в Хмельницкую область. Где его, понятно, давно ждут сотрудники СБУ - украинского КГБ. Мы забили тревогу, подключили Общественную палату, вовремя подали апелляцию, и в итоге ему оставили штраф, но выдворение отменили. Сейчас мы подали документы на его легализацию в России... Очень часто достаточно объяснить, что этот человек свой и ему на родине грозит опасность, и все решается.

- Но что мешало им легализоваться?

- К сожалению, со стороны официальных лиц и ведомств России не было широкой кампании по распространению информации о легализации. Многие реально не знали, куда пойти, чтобы легализоваться. И невольно стали нарушителями закона.

Ополченцами, их семьями, занимаются много общественных организаций , включая нас. У нас есть сайт, где указаны телефоны. Так что обращайтесь, постараемся решить.

Подготовил Сергей СЕМУШКИН."

Почему российский суд пытается выдать донбасского ополченца Украине

----------


## Nazar

На днях хороший знакомый погиб.
СВЕТЛАЯ ПАМЯТЬ, И СЛАВА В ВЕКАХ ГЕРОЮ НОВОРОССИИ!

----------


## OKA

> На днях хороший знакомый погиб.
> СВЕТЛАЯ ПАМЯТЬ, И СЛАВА В ВЕКАХ ГЕРОЮ НОВОРОССИИ!



...


Невесело, в целом...

На радость врагам : 

Как сторонники Новороссии оказались инакомыслящими, а потом и фигурантами уголовных дел - Русская планета

----------


## Nazar

> ...
> 
> 
> Невесело, в целом...
> 
> На радость врагам : 
> 
> Как сторонники Новороссии оказались инакомыслящими, а потом и фигурантами уголовных дел - Русская планета


Правильный человек был...В очередной раз стыдно, что нахожусь не на его месте...

----------


## OKA

"ДОНЕЦК, 10 июл — РИА Новости. Украинские силовики перебросили к линии соприкосновения более 40 танков, артиллерии и гаубиц, сообщил журналистам в воскресенье заместитель командующего оперативным командованием "Донецк" Эдуард Басурин.

"Мы продолжаем фиксировать усиление группировки противника в нарушении раннее заключенных Минских договоренностей. Так, в районе Первомайского отмечено местонахождение четырех гаубиц Д-30, шести танков и прибытие ста человек личного состава", — сказал Басурин.

Кроме того, в районе Острого, Новогригоровки и Сухой Балки выявлено 14 артиллерийских установок силовиков, 13 танков, шесть реактивных систем залпового огня "Град".

"Таким образом, киевское руководство не только нарушает взятые на себя обязательства по отводу тяжелого вооружения, но и продолжает наращивание тяжелого вооружения, что неуклонно ведет к эскалации конфликта на Донбассе", — добавил Басурин..."

ДНР: ВСУ перебросили в Донбасс более 40 танков, гаубиц и артиллерии | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Глава Донецкой народной республики Александр Захарченко попал под артиллерийский обстрел во время инспекции позиций ополчения в районе города Авдеевка, заявил в пятницу представитель его пресс-службы.

«Это произошло около 15 часов, когда Александр Захарченко проводил инспекцию наших позиций в районе Авдеевки, чтобы, как он сам сказал, лично посмотреть, как выполняются Минские соглашения».

– сообщили в пресс-службе. В момент пребывания Главы ДНР на позициях по ним был открыт минометный и артиллерийский огонь с украинской стороны.

«Под обстрел попали Глава Республики, его охрана и наши военнослужащие, никто не пострадал. Было выпущено 18 снарядов и мин из гаубиц калибра 122 мм и минометов калибра 120 мм»,

– добавили в пресс-службе.

«Порошенко, который заявляет, что Украина выполняет на 100% Минские соглашения – врет! Я надеюсь, что информация о данном случае нарушения Киевом договоренностей будет передана всем представителям Нормандской четверки, лично Порошенко, а также Госсекретарю США, который находится в данный момент в Москве. Более подробные комментарии я дам завтра, во время проведения прямой линии с местными СМИ»

— заявил Глава ДНР Александр Захарченко."

Глава ДНР Захарченко попал под артиллерийский обстрел » ДНР - ДОНЕЦКАЯ НАРОДНАЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА, НОВОСТИ ДНР, САЙТ ДНР

----------


## OKA

"Сводка МО ДНР за 17 июля"




Сводка МО ДНР за 17 июля » ДНР - ДОНЕЦКАЯ НАРОДНАЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА, НОВОСТИ ДНР, САЙТ ДНР

"Семь домов сгорело в результате обстрелов Зайцево со стороны украинских силовиков прошлой ночью. Об этом сегодня на брифинге заявил заместитель командующего оперативным командованием ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

«От минометного обстрела Петровского района Донецка повреждены три дома, а в поселке Зайцево сгорело семь домостроений» 

— сказал Басурин. "

Семь домов сгорело в Зайцево результате обстрелов ВСУ » ДНР - ДОНЕЦКАЯ НАРОДНАЯ РЕСПУБЛИКА, НОВОСТИ ДНР, САЙТ ДНР

----------


## OKA

"Руководство ЛНР пообещало продемонстрировать республиканскую авиацию        twower        21 июля, 19:23




    Вы знаете, что у нас есть самолеты. В скором времени мы вам покажем пусть небольшое, но наше авиационное звено, которое будет работать на благо республики."

Руководство ЛНР пообещало продемонстрировать республиканскую авиацию - Денис Мокрушин

----------


## OKA

"Еще некоторые подробности по ситуации на Перекопе Заявление ФСБ по ситуации на Перекопе - Colonel Cassad.

Видео с одним из задержанных, а так же кое-что из изъятого - взрывчатка, детонаторы, мины, гранаты и т.п.




Диверсионно-разведывательная группа пыталась прорваться в Крым в минувшие выходные. Три человека из нее были задержаны, остальные отступили на территорию Украины. Об этом рассказал источник в российских правоохранительных органах. По его словам, были предприняты две попытки прорыва украинской территории в районе города Армянска. Одна из них — в ночь с 6 на 7 августа. Именно тогда прорывалась диверсионно-разведывательная группа из 15 человек.
Вторая группа пыталась прорваться 8 августа, причем диверсанты использовали БМП. Во время попытки прорыва на территорию Крыма были задержаны по меньшей мере трое диверсантов. Это произошло в тот момент, когда они закладывали различные виды взрывчатки — противотанковые мины и другие виды общей мощностью 40 килограммов в тротиловом эквиваленте.
Группой задержанных, как сообщил источник, руководил гражданин Украины Евгений Панов 1977 года рождения. Он является кадровым сотрудником ГУР министерства обороны Украины. Источник отметил, что все задержанные находятся на территории Крыма. Обвинения им пока не предъявлены. Ведутся допросы и следственные действия.

ФСБ РФ объявила о предотвращении в Крыму терактов, подготовленных разведкой Украины. Сообщалось, что российские спецслужбы при поддержке других силовых подразделений предотвратили прорыв в Крым с украинской территории диверсионно-террористических групп. В ночь на 7 августа в районе города Армянска была обнаружена группа диверсантов. При задержании погиб сотрудник ФСБ. В силовом ведомстве сообщили, что на месте боестолкновения обнаружены 20 самодельных взрывных устройств суммарной мощностью более 40 килограмм в тротиловом эквиваленте, боеприпасы и специальные средства инициирования, штатные противопехотные и магнитные мины, а также гранаты и спецоружие. Все они состоят на вооружении специальных подразделений вооруженных сил Украины. По данным ФСБ, попытки прорыва прикрывались массированным обстрелом со стороны сопредельного государства и бронетехникой вооруженных сил Украины. Сообщается также, что на территории полуострова ликвидирована агентурная сеть ГУР Министерства обороны Вооруженных сил Украины.
Задержаны также семь пособников украинских диверсантов из числа граждан Украины и России. Они оказывали содействие в подготовке терактов и теперь дают признательные показания.
Цель диверсий — дестабилизация социально-политической обстановки в регионе в период подготовки и проведения выборов, заявили в ФСБ. Приняты дополнительные меры безопасности в местах массового пребывания и отдыха людей, а также по охране объектов критически важной инфраструктуры и жизнеобеспечения. Усилен пограничный режим на границе с Украиной

Вести.Ru: В Крым пытались проникнуть 15 диверсантов, задержаны трое - цинк

PS. Хунта естественно все отрицает (как обычно взорвался кондиционер, все снято на конспиративных квартирах ФСБ и вообще это русские сами себя обстреляли), но если есть взятые в плен члены ДРГ и их пособники, а так же вещественные доказательства диверсионной деятельности, то это открывает для РФ различные возможности по использованию этой истории. Истерика хунты в основном связана с тем, что ей неизвестно, что на деле рассказали задержанные и какие улики есть у ФСБ, поэтому уходят в глухой отказ. Пока что из существенного - отменена встреча "Нормандской четверки" по Донбассу ТАСС: Политика - Путин назвал бессмысленной встречу в нормандском формате на фоне инцидента в Крыму, ну и Путин еще обвинил Украину в том, что ее власти занимаются терроризмом, что впрочем уже года 2,5 как не новость.


Официальный комментарий.

PS2. Обнаруженный ФСБ лагерь, вполне мог служить перевалочным пунктом для на пути проникновения украинской агентуры и групп военной разведки в горный Крым (где еще во времена Украины по линии СБУ существовали лагеря подготовки, где проходили обучение как радикалы из Меджлиса, так и правые радикалы, не случайно Ярош был на побегушках у Наливайченко), где могли быть созданы схроны с оружием и взрывчаткой, поэтому то что сеть ГУР МОУ грохнули это хорошо, но этим наверняка проблема не исчерпывается и тут многое зависит от того, что следователи смогут выжать из задержанных и что даст исследование захваченных улик. Граждан можно лишь призвать в случае обнаружения подозрительных лиц или действий, которые могут быть связаны с подготовкой терактов, сообщать куда следует, ибо за счет таких сигналов с мест удается своевременно выявлять террористическую или диверсионную активность, снижая тем самым риск терактов."

Перекоп: Подробности - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"Эксклюзив. Гиви высадился с моря, под Широкино "

----------


## OKA

" Полезная информация для жителей ДНР.



 Не теряем бдительности, наша безопасность также зависит и от нас самих!"

http://gmorder.livejournal.com/5343859.html

Познавательно : 

http://gmorder.livejournal.com/5343457.html#comments

----------


## OKA

"Военнослужащие ДНР отразили попытку прорыва ВСУ к северу от Донецка

    « 14.09.2016 в 20:50 противник накануне объявленного режима полного прекращения огня попытался прорваться в районе населенного пункта Авдеевка на одном из участков нашей обороны и вытеснить подразделения ДНР с позиций. Однако противник был остановлен огнем из стрелкового оружия», — заявили в оперативном командовании.



    Там добавили, что одна БМП карателей была подбита из ручного противотанкового гранатомета, боевая машина получила повреждения ходовой части. Понеся потери, украинские подразделения начали отступать, прикрывая отход хаотичным огнем второй БМП в направлении позиций сил Республики.

    В результате отражения атаки противника один военнослужащий ДНР погиб.

Военнослужащие ДНР отразили попытку прорыва ВСУ к северу от Донецка – оперативное командование | ДАН


    Сообщения от местных жителей

    В Донецке в 23:15 продолжается "перемирие". Пока без особых изменений. Гвардейка - продолжается обстрел из тяжелой артиллерии. ЯБП - также под обстрелом из тяжелой артиллерии. Донецк, Макеевка, Ясиноватая продолжает слышать канонаду. Крупно ложат. Ксть прилеты по жилмассиву (как минимум кое-где выбиты окна и разнесена крыша дома). Идет обстрел из 152мм арты и не только.



    П.С.
    А потом Укры скажут: "Мы соблюдаем Минск-2 и это не мы лезли на ваши позиции"

Военнослужащие ДНР отразили попытку прорыва ВСУ к северу от Донецка - Червонец Андрюха

----------


## Avia M

Когда "дело пахнет "мильярдом", можно и перемирие декларировать... https://youtu.be/b9zjJksPKss

Сегодня с полуночи в Донбассе вступил в силу режим прекращения огня. Как сообщают корреспонденты Первого канала из Донецка, звуков боевых действий после нуля часов действительно не слышно, хотя еще вечером раздавались выстрелы.
Перемирие - инициатива ЛНР и ДНР, о которой они объявили во вторник. Киев ответил только после того, как с украинским президентом провели очную беседу главы министерств иностранных дел Германии и Франции. Какие именно рычаги использовались, не известно. Но меньше чем через сутки было объявлено, что Украина все-таки получит новый транш помощи от МВФ, который был заморожен почти на год.

https://www.1tv.ru/news/2016/09/15/3...scheniya_ognya

----------


## OKA

" Басурин: Подразделение ВСУ при поддержке БТР ночью атаковало позиции ДНР

Украинские военные ночью при поддержке БТР атаковали подразделения Вооруженных сил Республики на отдельном участке фронта. Об этом сегодня на брифинге в пресс-центре ДАН заявил заместитель командующего оперативным командованием ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

«Вчера, около полуночи, на отдельном участке украинские силовики перешли в атаку при поддержке двух БТР. Целью было вытеснить наши подразделения с занимаемых позиций», — рассказал Басурин.

По его словам, силы ДНР были вынуждены открыть ответный огонь из стрелкового оружия. Атака была отражена.

«Потери противника составили: трое убитыми и двое ранеными. С нашей стороны ранен один военнослужащий», — добавил замкомандующего.

«Всего за прошедшие сутки украинские силовики 90 раз открывали огонь по ДНР. По территории населенных пунктов Республики было выпущено 42 мины  калибра 80 мм. Кроме того, огонь противником открывался из БМП, гранатометов и стрелкового оружия», — сказал Басурин.

По информации командования, наиболее интенсивным обстрелам подверглись Ясиноватая, Спартак, Зайцево, Горловка, Широкая Балка, Заряново и Петровский район Донецка."

Басурин: Подразделение ВСУ при поддержке БТР ночью атаковало позиции ДНР: gmorder

----------


## OKA

Большой обзор : "Сводка за неделю (12-18 сентября) о военной и социальной ситуации в ДНР от военкора «Маг»" 

Сводка за неделю (12-18 сентября) о военной и социальной ситуации в ДНР от военкора «Маг» - Червонец Андрюха

----------


## OKA

"Глава Луганской народной республики, выступая перед республиканским правительством, заявил о том, что в ЛНР предотвращена попытка переворота с последующим вторжением на её территорию украинской армии. Игорь Плотницкий отметил, что определённые силы пытались выставить ситуацию в качестве «недовольства украинского народа» с целью совершить смену власти на лояльную Киеву.

Из заявления Плотницкого:

    Была очередная попытка (…) переворота, но здесь не столько сам факт переворота в ЛНР, сколько создать прецедент якобы возмущения украинского народа, и под это всё должна была зайти украинская армия. Поэтому мы работали на опережение. Мы все прекрасно знаем. Знаем и тех внутренних врагов, и наверняка тех, у кого есть покровители, возможно, даже и в Российской Федерации.

Глава Луганской народной республики отметил, что он постоянно держит связь с коллегой из ДНР Александром Захарченко, который также противостоит определённым попыткам по свержению власти. При этом, по словам Игоря Плотницкого, республика давно состоялась и работа по предотвращению майданных насаждений ведётся весьма активно, как и на территории ДНР.

Между тем в ЛНР полным ходом идёт подготовка к предварительному общественному голосованию. В предварительном голосовании примут участие 234 кандидата, большинство которых представляет ведущие республиканские силы: «Мир Луганщине» и «Луганский экономический союз»."




Источник: Игорь Плотницкий заявил о предотвращённой попытке переворота в ЛНР | Продолжение проекта «Русская Весна»



"Обращение Губарева к комиссии по обмену пленными ДНР 

«Еще год назад мы с ребятами начали мониторить политзаключенных и создали сайт „Союз помощи политзаключенным“», сообщил Губарев. В рамках этого проекта мы собрали базу в примерно 1500 заключенных. Некоторым из них мы оказывали помощь. Нескольим ребятам мы внесли залог и они на свободе. Ряд заключенных регулярно получают от нас „дачки“ и денежную помощь (хотя в последнее время помогать нечем — денег банально нет).

И в то же время по обмену на свободе оказываются офицеры СБУ, а не Спартак Головачев, например. Или другие правильные ребята.

Прошу членов комиссии по обмену пленными быть внимательнее!

А по СБУшнику прошу инициировать возбуждение уголовного дела. Мы с соратниками готовы дать необходимые для его „посадки“ показания.
Свободу настоящим героям, отдавшим годы свободы за право быть русскими, за право быть собой!
Павел Губарев

Главная страница сайта „Союз помощи политзаключенным“ — http://sp-pz.ru/»

Павел Губарев об обмене на сотрудника СБУ вместо ополченцев:

«УДИВЛЯЮСЬ ОБМЕНОМ ПЛЕННЫМИ!

Косяк Евгений Леонидович, бывший зам. начальника следствия УСБУ в Донецкой области.
Принимал участие в моем аресте, весной 2014 года подчинился приказу хунты и уехал в Мариуполь.
И тут этот персонаж всплывает на обмене пленными. Мы (ДНР) получаем сбушника от хунты в обмен на пленных солдат ВСУ!!! У меня шок! Хоть бы министром не назначили потом:)
А вообще много вопросов к качеству обмена.

P. S. Комментарий моего соратника Сергея Цыплакова, присутствовавшего при аресте: „При аресте он злобствовал при общении с прессой и адвокатами. Отобрал мой новый ноут. От ареста спасла корочка журналиста…“. Эта сволочь должна сидеть в тюрьме, в нашей тюрьме.
Павел Губарев»

В связи с этим и другими странными новостями об обменах, народу ДНР хотелось бы знать, единственный ли Косяк стал из противника русской весны ее героем, достойным свободы вместо наших защитников-ополченцев? Или это один из многих засланных в Республику украинских агентов, случайно опознанный тем, кого он подвергал репрессиям?

Кому служим, господа обменщики?"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOS6bbAEEBI

Источник: Обращение Губарева к комиссии по обмену пленными ДНР (ВИДЕО) | Продолжение проекта «Русская Весна»

----------


## OKA

" ... И коротко на тему недавней неудачной попытки переворота в ЛНР Глава ЛНР Плотницкий заявил о попытке государственного переворота | Агентство Новостей Харькова.
Угроза действительно существовала, военных поднимали по тревоге и приводили в боевую готовность, в которой как я понял они до сих пор и остаются. Как уже сегодня официально подтвердили, в Луганск перебрасывали ОРБ "Спарта" Захарченко приоткрыл завесу: “Моторола” предотвратил переворот в ЛНР | ПолитНавигатор, что указывает на определенные проблемы с лояльностью местных силовиков, раз пришлось привлекать силы извне.

Те, кто еще в 2014-2015 годах неоднократно писал, что массовый прием на службу бывших работников украинских силовых структур без последствий не останется, так же отчасти оказались правы - это аукнулось, так как недозаговор вызревал именно в этой среде, благо органы смогли вскрыть все это на стадии подготовки и до большого замеса не дошло. Замысел собственно насколько я понимаю был нехитрый - воспользовавшись объективно существующим сложным социально-экономическим положением в республике, спровоцировать волнения с посылом "при Украине было лучше" и если получится, осуществить верхушечный переворот. Но по каким-то причинам, с этим не сложилось и незадачливые "заговорщики" отправились на подвалы. Как еще в 2015 году отмечалось применительно к силовым структурам ДНР, "фильтрация бывших" представляется необходимой, иначе нечто-подобное постоянно там будет проявляться. так как этот контингент представляет благодатную почву для вербовки и работы на две стороны."

Города Новороссии - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"ДОНЕЦК, 3 октября. /ТАСС/. Провозглашенная Донецкая народная республика (ДНР) была вынуждена вернуть свои подразделения на исходные позиции в районе села Петровское, поскольку украинская сторона не выполнила своих обязательств в рамках соглашения о создании зон безопасности в Донбассе.

Об этом сообщил представитель оперативного командования ДНР Эдуард Басурин

"Украинская сторона сорвала разведение сил в Петровском, подразделения вооруженных сил ДНР возвращаются на свои позиции, которые они занимали ранее", - сказал он.

Ранее подразделения минобороны ДНР отвели войска в этом районе, не дожидаясь пока это сделают части вооруженных сил Украины. Как отметили в этой связи в минобороны ДНР, киевские силовики остались на своих позициях и, более того, начали обстреливать поселок Викторовка, который как раз находится в той зоне, откуда должны быть выведены все воинские подразделения. В результате час спустя было принято решение о том, чтобы силы ДНР вернулись на исходные позиции.

В свою очередь Минобороны Украины объяснило срыв отвода войск обстрелом со стороны ДНР.

Соглашение о разведении сил

Рамочное соглашение о разведении сил было подписано главами ДНР и ЛНР Александром Захарченко и Игорем Плотницким, представителями Украины, России и ОБСЕ 21-23 сентября. Документ определяет порядок разведения подразделений противоборствующих сторон на трех пилотных участках: Петровское (ДНР), а также Станица Луганская и Золотое (ЛНР).

В соглашении отмечается, что вооруженные силы отводятся сторонами для создания участков безопасности не менее 2 км в ширину и 2 км в глубину. На весь процесс разведения сил и средств, включая подготовительные мероприятия, отводится не более 30 суток для каждого из участков. В документе также отмечается, что его действие "распространяется на дополнительно согласованные участки разведения, которые могут быть определены в ходе последующих консультаций"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Басурин: Киев сорвал разведение сил, подразделения ДНР возвращаются на позиции

----------


## OKA

"Прощание           colonelcassad        19 октября, 10:18


    Сегодня в столице Донецкой Народной Республике проходит прощание с "Моторолой".

  


    Церемония прощания начнется в 12 часов дня.

В Донецке прощаются с Моторолой - © News Front - цинк


    Ниже, известный военкор Семен Пегов о своем знакомстве с "Моторолой".

    О том, как и чем жил командир ополченцев ДНР Арсен Павлов — легендарный Моторола, рассказывает военный корреспондент Семен Пегов.



    — Товарищ полковник, поздравляю вас с рождением сына.
    — Блин, я в машине, на передовой, не слышно ничего…
    — Как Лена?
    — Хорошо всё! Перезвоню, как выеду с фронта…

    Этот разговор с Моторолой у меня состоялся всего недели две назад. Ребята из ДНР маякнули, что в семье Павловых пополнение. Наш последний разговор…


    Московское утро. Квартирка на улице Флотской в получасе ходьбы от метро "Водный стадион". Моторола всегда вставал рано. Даже во время этого недлинного отпуска.

    — Москаляку на гиляку! — Кричит прямо из окна рыжебородый командир. Москвичи, выгуливающие собак, с тревогой пересматриваются и ускоряют шаг. Откуда раздаётся голос, поймёшь не сразу. А майдановский лозунг в столичных дворах в самый разгар донбасского конфликта действует на прохожих ещё более ободряюще, чем чашка крепкого кофе.

    В августе 2014-го Мотик и Лена были проездом в столице. До этого они отдыхали в уже российском Крыму. Первая передышка после нескольких месяцев ежеминутных обстрелов, пробежек от одного к другому подвалов Семёновки под Славянском. Из ДНР тогда его отпустил Первый (так называли Стрелкова бойцы).

    Мотор дважды за неделю "поломался". Сначала уснул за рулём БТР в Снежном и снёс несколько деревьев на своём пути, спасло, что в бронетранспортёре он находился в полном обмундировании — броник, фирменная каска. А потом, через пару дней, — уже после свадьбы с Леной — попал в аварию недалеко от Харцизска. Конечно, Мотор всячески бодрился, даже когда его всего облепили гипсом, — но воевать в таком виде не мог даже он.

    * * *

    — Москаляку на гиляку!

    Так начиналось каждое утро. В этом был весь Моторола. На войне он проверял устойчивость психики собственных соратников — заскакивая на огромной скорости на блокпост и врубая на полную колонки своего продырявленного в нескольких местах джипа. Из колонок раздавалось: "Ющенко наш презент!" Какой-то модный украинский рэпчик эпохи ещё оранжевой революции. Не менее жизнеутверждающе звучали совместные распевы группы 25/17 и Ревякина: "Команданте Ярош — красно-чёрные крылья".

    Перепуганные ополченцы иной раз передёргивали затворы, сталкиваясь с таким несусветным идеологическим противоречием на своей территории. В ответ слышали заливной рыжий смех с комментариями в духе: "Хлопцы, вы шо, не бачите? Это ж я, Моторола".

    Он любил прикольнуться, ввести в ступор. В этом была и подростковая дерзость, и выверенная позиция. Своими "провокациями" он как бы вскрывал реальность, надрезал её — и подсматривал, настоящая она или нет.

    В минуты экстремальных перегрузок — это когда везли всего переломанного на скорой после аварии — Мотор всегда хотел очень простых, и потому невыполнимых вещей. Так, например, — он яростно требовал икеевских хот-догов. В Донецке в разгар артиллерийского лета их было, естественно, не достать. А он объяснял: "Когда я работал охранником в ИКЕЕ — нам такие хот-доги можно было есть бесплатно, ничего вкуснее я не ел".

    Спустя пару дней мы сидели в рыбном ресторане "Ракушка", и он потчевал всех окружающих рапанами, запивая это всё латте, в который — все официанты знали — нужно добавить не больше 30 граммов коньяка.

    Изысканные замашки в одну секунду могли смениться абсолютно непатриотичными желаниями — по приезде в Ростов-на-Дону, например, мы первым делом отправлялись в "Макдоналдс". Набирали всякой фигни, потом, счастливые, мучились изжогой.

    "Мы проскочили этот участок на изжоге просто", — фраза в стиле Мотора. Так он комментировал очередную поездку под миномётным обстрелом. Ещё перлы типа "да у него забрало упало" (о человеке, который сошёл с ума) — тоже его языка дело. Он общался с близкими на каком-то собственном искромётном сленге.

    * * *

    В Ростове мы заезжали на мойку. Там Мотор работал до войны. Даже есть граффити, нарисованное его рукой. Индустриальный пейзаж, контуры высоток. Хозяйка предприятия была дома — но примчалась, как только рабочие позвонили и сказали, что Арсен приехал. Расцеловала, как родного сына. Не потому, что знаменитым стал, а потому, что проработал там года два, не меньше. Косячил, шебутным был, но родным. И это, знаете, видно. Никак не подделаешь.

    Многие представляли Мотора эдаким "богом войны". Конечно, так и было. Его на первый взгляд слепая смелость не то чтобы подкупала, она разрывала все шаблоны о том, как надо бояться за свою жизнь.

    То есть когда на телефоне высвечивается Моторола — будь готов услышать: "Ну что, поедешь записывать стендап под "градами"?"

    Я соглашался. Было это абсолютно сумасшедше.

    Воха (правая рука Мотика) вывозил нас в поля под Николаевкой, вэсэушники, видимо, пристреливали установки перед решающим штурмом. Реактивные снаряды вспахивали поля, засеянные картошкой и подсолнухами. Комья земли опалёнными ошметками летели в лицо. Но всё-таки это были "Грады". Я частенько мотался с Мотором один, без оператора, сам снимал на камеру. Но добрую половину моих стендапов на передовой записал сам Мотор. Тот, под "Градами", тоже. Когда он сделал это, в Иловайске разразился большой скандал. Без слёз об этом не расскажешь.

    Ближний бой, пули свистят над головой — в буквальном смысле. Мотор только оправился от травм, полученных в авариях, — бойцы его подразделения воодушевлены, командир лично участвует в бою, как раньше.

    Отстреливает одну за одной РПГ, потом начинает палить вогами из подствольника. В один момент обоюдная пальба чуть затихает. Я прошу Моторолу взять камеру и записать мне стендап. Он делает всё по-военному быстро — ставит автомат к стене, берет в руки запылённый и побитый "Кэнон" — в кадре я и мотороловский автомат, "припаркованный" у стены. Сколько ж было вони… Типа я не журналист, а военный, ну и всё такое… Знали б они, кто стендапы записывал.


    * * *

    Конечно, иной раз его шутки выглядели вызывающе. Приезжаю в тот же Иловайск к часам семи утра. У его подразделения должно быть построение. Пацаны проспали. Моторола зол.
    Недолго думая, командир запускает вог в подствольник и метит в уже разрушенную обстрелами украинской артиллерии крышу. Щелчок — граната взрывается над головами спящих подчинённых. Через несколько секунд все в линейку внизу на плацу. "Будильник" по-мотороловски.

    С врагом Мотик работал так же тонко, как со своими подчинёнными. Первые психологические атаки на ВСУ организовал именно он. В какой-то момент пошёл слух, что в Славянске на стороне сепаратистов воюют чеченцы. Мотик не растерялся и начал эксплуатировать эту легенду в свою пользу.

    На блокпосту, где расстояние до ВСУ было минимальным, метров пятьсот, не больше, установил огромные колонки. Дежурные запускали на полную громкость намаз — в строго определённые часы, согласно мусульманским канонам. Как рассказывали потом сами украинские солдаты — от этих распевов в донецкой степи у них волосы на головах шевелились.

    Намаз сменялся композициями легендарного чеченского барда Тимура Муцураева. А если боец ополчения при атаке на украинский блокпост кричал "Аллах акбар" — ему полагался дополнительный паёк и боеприпасы (с ними было туго). Поэтому в стычках ВСУ ребята утрированно подчёркивали принадлежность к исламу. Длинные бороды у тех, кто воевал в Семёновке — тоже из этой оперы. Сходить в атаку — называли "поджихадить". А саму идеологию противостояния с проевропейскими националистами довольно скоро назвали "православным джихадом". Вдохновлял на эти экзистенциальные определения, конечно же, сам Мотик.

    * * *

    Его считали националистом. Но в случае Арсена — грубое слово. Он не разделял людей по цвету кожи. В отряде воевали как условные славяне, так и кавказцы, среднеазиаты тоже шли в бой бок о бок с ребятами. Весь его национализм заключался в простой формуле: "считаешь себя русским — построй крепкий дом, построй крепкую семью, защити родину". Остальное — неважно.

    Когда в Москве в метро к нему подходили здоровые мужики — с желанием пожать руку, мол, какой ты крутой, мы тебя поддерживаем. Мотор руку не жал. Он говорил каждому такому громиле: "Если ты меня поддерживаешь, почему ты здесь?".

    На гражданке ему было не по себе. Правила игры были ему понятны, но вызывали чувство отторжения. Переходили как-то границу. Наш, российский, пограничник долго допрашивал Арсена, как пацана какого-то. Хотя все понимали, что телевизор у него (у пограничника) есть. Не в понтах даже дело. А в какой-то принципиальной ревности. Случись такой разговор на фронте — Мотик любого бы вояку задвинул, потому что в бою всё доказал, а тут приходилось сдерживать себя, подстраиваться...


    * * *

    Мы дружили. Когда ополчение выходило из Николаевки, моторовские ребята были последними, прикрывали отход. По городу работали всем — "Градами", "Ураганами", танками. Я случайно оказался там.
    Пацаны устали, Мотик был на взводе — накануне произошло предательство. Сто ополченцев снялись с позиций и уехали к Безлеру в Горловку. Такой прорехой в обороне ВСУ воспользовались эффективно.
    Я оказался там, нужно было тащить раненых. Рук не хватало, мы с Мотором делали это вместе, дело было ночью, мы заблудились, устали, выкарабкались. С тех пор стали как будто родными.

    Лучшие фотки Мотора сделал Стенин — фотокорр РИА "Новости". Андрюха погиб в августе 2014-го, под Снежным. Арсен очень переживал. Он сближался с сумасшедшими. Первое время у него в отряде воевала "Солнышко", девушка-снайпер из Белоруссии. Могла и в сторону своих пальнуть. Её все боялись и считали "вольтанутой". Мотор взял её в подразделение, с десяток украинских офицеров она нащёлкала точно. И таких харизматиков у него было девяносто процентов отряда.
    За своих он не то что порвать был готов — уважение к боевым товарищам стало культом. Если кто-то погибал, эвакуировать тело — главная задача превыше всех. Пацаны рисковали жизнями — но похоронить своего сослуживца с честью было делом принципа.
    Говорят, за косяки он простреливал подчинённым колени. Я не видел. Но знаю точно, что когда один из бойцов пожилого возраста попросил помочь освободить сына в Горловке — он сидел на подвале у Безлера, — Мотик, несмотря на контры с безлеровскими людьми, поехал туда. Выложил Безлеру на стол "Стечкин", пистолет, подаренный Стрелковым за удачную операцию. И выменял парня за награду. Я никогда не слышал про других командиров таких историй.

    * * *

    Мотик не хотел славы, мучился от неё. Это правда.
    Договорились созвониться, когда он вернётся с передовой, да так и не поговорили. Он частенько набирал мне в Сирию, говорил: "Эй, что творишь там? Я ж тебя предупреждал, в бой — только со мной!" Звал его в гости, отвечал, что не получается, несмотря на перемирие, фронт оставить нельзя. Царствие небесное, друг. Прости, что не виделись полгода и теперь не увидимся никогда.

Как и чем жил командир ополченцев ДНР Моторола | Примечания. Новости Севастополя - цинк

[21+] Кадры с места гибели Арсена Павлова (Моторола) - © News Front

    PS. И очень наглядный материал о том, как свидомиты и их западные покровители воюют с Моторолой в социальных сетях Фейсбук демократичненько испугался Моторолы - Червонец Андрюха
    Даже когда он погиб, с ним продолжают сражаться, потому что понимают, убить человека легче, чем те идеалы, которые он отстаивал."

Прощание - Colonel Cassad


...

Вечная память Герою Новороссии! 


http://dnr24.su/dnr/16466-ustanovlen...bovan-sbu.html



"МОСКВА, 19 окт – РИА Новости. Сирия признала Крым неотъемлемой частью России, заявила председатель парламента Сирии Хадия Аббас в эксклюзивном интервью агентству Sputnik.

"…Мы признаем, что Крым — неотъемлемая часть России. Отношения между САР и Россией являются стратегическими и перспективными. И мы будем работать над развитием данных отношений с российским правительством во всех сферах: политической, экономической, социальной и даже консульской, если такие (консульские — ред.) отношения позволят установить обстоятельства в республиках России", — заявила Хадия Аббас.

Как заявила председатель сирийского парламента, Крым был частью Советского Союза, и "по причине событий, развивавшихся после развала Советского Союза и вплоть до нынешних времен, этот субъект вернулся к своим истокам после свободного волеизъявления народа на референдуме в Крыму, что в результате напрямую отразилось на интересах жителей полуострова".

"Они приняли решение объединиться со своей страной. Вот что произошло!" — сказала Хадия Аббас.

Крым вновь стал российским регионом по итогам референдума, проведенного после госпереворота на Украине. За воссоединение с Россией проголосовали более 95% жителей полуострова..."

https://ria.ru/politics/20161019/1479532182.html


https://ria.ru/interview/20161019/1479527941.html

----------


## OKA

Евгений Поддубный: "Моторола научил меня не бояться"

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 10 ноя — РИА Новости. Украинских диверсантов, которые готовили нападения на военные объекты в Крыму, задержали в Севастополе. О спецоперации рассказали в ФСБ России.

"Федеральной службой безопасности 9 ноября в городе Севастополе задержаны члены диверсионно-террористической группы главного управления разведки Минобороны Украины, планировавшие совершение диверсионных акций на объектах военной инфраструктуры и жизнеобеспечения полуострова Крым", — говорится в релизе.

Во время обысков силовики изъяли у задержанных взрывные устройства большой мощности, оружие и боеприпасы, средства спецсвязи, а также карты-схемы объектов, на которых предполагалось устроить диверсии, отметили в спецслужбе.

Ленинский районный суд Севастополя сегодня на два месяца арестовал трех подозреваемых по этому делу. Заседание прошло в закрытом от прессы режиме.

Реакция Киева

В Киеве информацию о задержании украинских военных в Севастополе опровергают. Официальный представитель Минобороны Украины по вопросам военной операции в Донбассе Андрей Лысенко назвал сообщение ФСБ "полным фейком". В украинской разведке аресты диверсантов также опровергли.

Советник главы украинского МВД Зорян Шкиряк заявил, что информация о задержании диверсантов в Крыму может быть связанна с избранием Дональда Трампа президентом США, чтобы в начале его президентства создать "плохое впечатление об Украине".

"Это привычный фейк ФСБ… Новая информационная провокация Кремля относительно задержания очередных так называемых "украинских диверсантов" в Крыму, может быть напрямую связана с избранием Дональда Трампа президентом США", — написал Шкиряк на своей странице в Facebook.
Попытка задушить крымчан

Депутат Госдумы Дмитрий Белик, комментируя информацию о задержании диверсантов, заявил, что Киев не оставляет попыток запугать население Севастополя и Крыма. По словам парламентария, попытки диверсий – это звенья одной цепи, которой украинская власть пытается "задушить крымчан".

"Сначала водная блокада, затем – энергетическая, теперь перешли к активным формам устрашения. Теракты в Донбассе, видимо, подлили масла в огонь, и украинские военные решили попытать счастья в Крыму", — отметил депутат, добавив,что в Киеве понимают, что навсегда потеряли полуостров, однако "с упорством сумасшедшего продолжают бичевать сами себя".

Сенатор от Крыма Сергей Цеков уверен, что за действиями диверсантов стоят украинские власти.

"Эти диверсии не самодеятельность, не националистические группировки, не "Правый сектор". Это власти Украины, это дело рук Киева, который неоднократно угрожал Крыму", — заявил Цеков РИА Новости.

Депутат Наталья Поклонская, в свою очередь, считает, что целью диверсантов была дестабилизации обстановки в Крыму.

Новая попытка

В августе ФСБ сообщила о предотвращении в Крыму терактов, которые готовили сотрудники главного управления разведки Минобороны Украины. По данным силовиков, тогда диверсанты планировали дестабилизировать обстановку на полуострове перед выборами в Госдуму.

После этого президент Владимир Путин обвинил Киев в переходе к практике террора вместо того, чтобы искать пути мирного урегулирования. Как сообщал Кремль, Путин привлек к этой "грубой провокации украинской стороны" внимание канцлера Германии Ангелы Меркель и французского лидера Франсуа Олланда."

Полностью :

http://tass.ru/proisshestviya/3772357

https://ria.ru/trend/sevastopol_arre...teur_10112016/

----------


## OKA

"Донецк, 12 ноя — ДАН. Украинская армия накануне вечером и ночью выпустила 198 артиллерийских снарядов и мин по окраинам Донецка, Горловки, Ясиноватой и южным селам ДНР. Об этом ДАН сообщил сегодня источник в силовых ведомствах ДНР.

«С 18:00 до 01:30 украинская сторона выпустила 198 артиллерийских снарядов калибра 122 мм и мин калибрами 82 и 120 мм по поселкам Трудовские и Александровка на западе Донецка, селам Спартак и Жабичево к северу от столицы, северной окраине Горловки, территории промзоны под Ясиноватой и селам Ленинское и Саханка на юге страны», — сказал собеседник агентства.

Он добавил, что огонь с позиций противника велся также из вооружения БМП, гранатометов и стрелкового оружия.

Информация о пострадавших и разрушениях уточняется.

Накануне в оперативном командовании ДНР заявили, что за прошедшую неделю украинские силовики свыше 5 тысяч раз обстреляли прифронтовые территории ДНР. "

Подразделения ВСУ с вечера выпустили почти 200 атснарядов и мин по прифронтовым зонам ДНР — источник | ДАН

----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 12 ноября. /ТАСС/. Министерство государственной безопасности провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) заявило о задержании причастных к убийству командира подразделения "Спарта" Арсена Павлова, известного под позывным Моторола. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - МГБ ДНР заявило о задержании причастных к убийству Моторолы

----------


## OKA

" В ЛНР заявили о ликвидации «диверсионной группы» сил АТО

В самопровозглашенной республике заявили, что шесть военных 24-ой бригады ВСУ «пыталась обойти позиции Народной милиции и выйти к населенному пункту Донецкий».

Официальный представитель Народной милиции самопровозглашенной Луганской народной республики Андрей Марочко заявил о ликвидации «6 членов диверсионно-разведывательной группы»  украинских военных, «пытавшихся проникнуть на территорию ЛНР».

«Вчера, в районе населенного пункта Желобок, группа диверсантов 24-ой бригады ВСУ в количестве шести человек пыталась обойти позиции Народной милиции и выйти к населенному пункту Донецкий для совершения диверсионно-террористического акта в отношении местных жителей республики», - заявил Марочко. По его словам, при обнаружении военных они «были уничтожены».

«Среди снаряжения украинских боевиков обнаружено пластичное взрывчатое вещество, детонаторы и поражающие элементы для компоновки взрывных устройств», - заявил спикер."

В ЛНР заявили о ликвидации «диверсионной группы» сил АТО: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Донецк. 1 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Украинские военные обстреляли район Ясиноватой и близлежащие поселки, обесточена Донецкая фильтровальная станция, сказал журналистам заместитель командующего оперативным командованием самопровозглашенной Донецкой Народной Республики (ДНР) Эдуард Басурин.
       "Сегодня с 7.40 до 8.40 украинская сторона подвергла артиллерийскому и минометному обстрелу районы населенного пункта Крутая Балка, Ясиноватая и Васильевка. Всего было выпущено 66 артиллерийских снарядов калибра 122 и 152 мм, 22 мины калибра 120 мм, а также обстрелы велись из БМП и СПГ", - сказал он журналистам.
       По словам Э.Басурина, в результате обстрела был поврежден высоковольтный кабель линии электроснабжения, вследствие чего обесточена часть населенного пункта Крутая Балка и Донецкая фильтровальная станция.
       "На данный момент времени ремонтные службы не могут начать восстановительные работы в связи с непрекращающимися обстрелами",- сказал он."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=434093

----------


## OKA

КИЕВ, 1 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС /. Украина прекратила подачу воды в провозглашенную Луганскую народную республику (ЛНР) с Петровского водозабора, находящегося на подконтрольной Киеву территории. Эту информацию ТАСС подтвердил заместитель главы Луганской областной военно-гражданской администрации Владимир Гуц.

"Да, частично отключение произошло, водозабор Петровский прекратил подачу воды", - сказал Гуц. Он пояснил, что отключение связано с неоплатой соответствующих счетов со стороны ЛНР. "Та сторона отказывается оплачивать воду, наше предприятие не может оплачивать электроэнергию. Поэтому насосы остановились, прокачка воды на ту сторону остановилась", - отметил чиновник.

В то же время он напомнил, что проблема поставки воды в Донбассе решается в Минске в рамках переговоров Контактной группы по урегулированию конфликта в Донбассе, однако пока безрезультатно. "Механизм есть, он работает, но средства на счет поставщика воды, на счет Попаснянского водоканала, не поступили", - сказал Гуц.

Ранее сегодня о прекращении подачи воды сообщил уполномоченный представитель ЛНР на переговорах Контактной группы Владислав Дейнего, заявивший, что "примерно в 11:00 часов обесточены насосные агрегаты Петровского водозабора, и с этого направления в Луганск вода сейчас не поступает". В этой связи предприятие "Лугансквода" обнародовало новый график подачи воды жителям Луганска в районах Восточных кварталов, верхней Малой Вергунки, завода КПД, а также ряда центральных кварталов города. Вода туда будет подаваться лишь в вечерние часы - с 17 до 22. "Все остальные горожане уменьшения подачи воды не почувствуют, так как летом был проведен ряд мероприятий, то есть мы готовились к этой акции с украинской стороны", - заявил первый замдиректора "Луганскводы" Игорь Ометов.

История проблемы

В начале октября водонапорные станции, расположенные на контролируемой правительством Украины территории Луганской области, уже приостанавливали водоснабжение ЛНР из-за неоплаченных счетов. На помощь пришел Международный комитет Красного Креста (МККК), который оплатил их за октябрь и ноябрь, предупредив, что с 1 декабря счета МККК оплачивать не будет.

Как ранее сообщал Дейнего, Украина требует от ЛНР оплатить 270 млн гривен за поставки воды, еще даже не заключив соответствующего соглашения. По его словам, в ходе состоявшегося в Берлине 19 октября саммита лидеров России, Франции, Германии и Украины Киев попытался взыскать с Луганска эти деньги при помощи партнеров по "нормандскому формату", однако получил рекомендацию решать данный вопрос в рамках экономической подгруппы Контактной группы". Однако уже четыре намеченных в Минске заседаний экономической подгруппы были сорваны по вине украинской стороны."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Украина подтвердила прекращение подачи воды в ЛНР с Петровского водозабора


"ЛУГАНСК, 1 дек — РИА Новости. Украинский военнослужащий пересек на БМП линию соприкосновения в Донбассе и сдался Народной милиции самопровозглашенной Луганской народной республики, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости источник в правоохранительных органах ЛНР.

"Первого декабря военнослужащий украинской армии пересек линию соприкосновения с ЛНР на БМП, после чего добровольно сдался подразделениям Народной милиции", — сообщил источник.

По данным собеседника агентства, инцидент произошел в районе Кировска. Была ли это попытка прорыва или украинский солдат дезертировал, не уточняется.

"Сейчас военнослужащий ВСУ (вооруженных сил Украины — ред.) передан в МВД республики", — добавил источник."

https://ria.ru/world/20161201/1482641951.html

----------


## OKA

" БПЛА «Fly Eye» польского производства сбит над ДНР

2 декабря 2016 г. Оперативное командование ДНР продемонстрировало в пресс-центре Донецкого агентства новостей беспилотный летательный аппарат ВСУ польского производства «Fly Eye».

«Фото-видео фиксация объектов жизнеобеспечения, а также корректировка нанесения по ним ударов по-прежнему осуществлялась с помощью беспилотных летательных аппаратов, успешно сбиваемых нашими подразделениями. Перед вами один из примеров – сбитый летальный аппарат производства стран НАТО», - сказал заместитель командующего оперативным командованием ДНР Басурин.

Сообщается, что ранее подобных БПЛА в Донбассе замечено не было. При этом, согласно данным командования, за неделю была зафиксирована работа 11 украинских беспилотников на Донецком и Мариупольском направлениях.

Напомним, что согласно пункту 7 Минского Меморандума от 19 сентября 2014 года, использование боевой авиации и БПЛА запрещено вдоль линии соприкосновения сторон в зоне прекращения применения оружия на ширину не менее 30 км, за исключением беспилотных летательных аппаратов Специальной мониторинговой миссии ОБСЕ.

Первые такие аппараты были импортированы на Украину еще в декабре 2014 г. государственной компанией «Укрспецэкспорт».

Поставщик - «WB Electronics S.A.» (05-850, ул. Познаньська 129/133, Ожарув Мазовецький,  Польша).

В частности, был ввезен комплект беспилотного летательного комплексу «FlyEye» в составе:

-беспилотные летательные аппараты SN:14006331 ,1400332,1400333-3 шт.;

-блок стабилизированной нагрузки GS-2UM с зав. номерами:14003337,1400338,1400339 – всего 3 шт.;

-наземная станция управления HCK LGCS.

Цена на условиях CIP- аэр. Борисполь – 464 тыс. евро.

  

По данным министерства обороны Украины беспилотный авиационный комплекс «Fly Eye» в зоне проведения АТО налетал более 700 часов, разведал более 600 целей, при этом среднесуточная разведка целей составляла до 30 как групповых, так и индивидуальных объектов. Этот комплекс выполняет задачи на расстоянии до 40 км. Имеет автопилот и способен действовать под давлением РЭБ. Он разработан по опыту стран НАТО польской компанией «WB Electronics SA». На данный момент по лицензионному соглашению производится на предприятии ОАО «Черниговский завод радиоприборов».

Согласно представленному презентационному плакату ПАО «ЧеЗаРа», беспилотные разведывательные комплексы «Fly Eye» использовались вооруженными силами Украины в ходе боевых действий на Донбассе с 25 марта 2015 года, общий налет этих БЛА там превышает 600 часов. При этом данными комплексами якобы выдавалось успешное целеуказание для 203-мм самоходных пушек 2С7 «Пион».
Согласно данным «WB Electronics», разведывательный БПЛА «Fly Eye» имеет взлетную массу 11 кг, массу полезной нагрузки 4 кг, размах крыла 3,6 м и длину 1,9 м. Электромотор обеспечивает скорость полета от 50 до 170 км/ч при продолжительности полета до 120-180 минут. Высота полета до 4000 м. Аппарат способен действовать на удалении до 50 км от наземной станции управления (штатно - до 30 км), передавая информацию в реальном масштабе времени. Ресурс аппарата от 100 до 300 часов"

БПЛА «Fly Eye» польского производства сбит над ДНР: diana_mihailova


Какая-то модификация. Электронного контейнера не видно. То ли ополченцы сняли, то ли сбросить хозяевам  успели.




Fly Eye | WB Electronics

----------


## OKA

Познавательные репортажи Грэма Филипа (много)) :

grahamwphillips

----------


## OKA

"Бпла "Глобал Хок" в настоящее над востоком Украины. " 



Про военную авиацию - Страница 80


"Американский беспилотник мониторит ДНР и ЛНР         mil_avia         December 16th, 16:43

    Сейчас летает над Украиной в районе непризнанных республик .

    RQ-4 Global Hawk /  AE540F /  С высоты в 15 км мониторит обстановку



    Аппарат может патрулировать в течение 30 часов на высоте до 18 000 метров. Разработан американской компанией Teledyne Ryan Aeronautical, дочерним предприятием Northrop Grumman. [WIKI]"

Американский беспилотник мониторит ДНР и ЛНР - Дневник пришельца

----------


## OKA

" Резкое обострение на Светлодарской дуге
Очередное обострение боевых действий традиционно совпало  с кануном православных религиозных праздников. На этот раз главные события развернулись на стыке армий ЛНР и ДНР в районе Светлодарской дуги.



На фоне общего обострения ситуации по всей линии разграничения наиболее тяжелые бои в воскресенье 18 декабря развернулись на так называемой Светлодарской дуге, включающей треугольник Светлодарск-Логвиново-Калиновка. По имеющимся сведениям украинская сторона в нарушение минских договоренностей не только усилила интенсивность артиллерийских обстрелов позиций ополчения, но и предприняла попытку наступления в районе Углегорска-Дебальцево.

В Народной милиции ЛНР подтвердили информацию об атаке Вооруженных Сил Украины в районе Углегорск-Дебальцево: «ВСУ предприняли попытку прорыва в районе населенного пункта Калиновка, что рядом с городом Дебальцево. Наступление остановлено, однако бой продолжается уже в течение нескольких часов. Предположительно, атаку ведет вышедший из подчинения Киева «добровольческий» батальон. В районе населенного пункта Калиновка ВСУ пытаются совершить прорыв рубежей Луганской Народной республики».
Начавшаяся атака была поддержана артиллерийским огнем из орудий калибром 122-152 мм по позициям армии ДНР и ЛНР, расположенным на подступах к Углегорску, Дебальцево и других населенных пунктов вдоль Светлодарской дуги, что подтверждает спланированный, а не случайный характер операции. Аналогичные действия на данном направлении совершались в конце июня этого года, когда ВСУ  силами мотострелковой роты при поддержке бронетехники провели наступление вдоль трассы Артемовск-Дебальцево и потеснили части 7-ой мотострелковой бригады армии ДНР, заняв часть нейтральной территории и передвинув свои позиции на 4 км ближе по направлению к населенному пункту Логвиново.

На этот раз основная тяжесть удара в стык непризнанных республик пришлась на позиции армии ЛНР. Позднее официальный представитель  Народной милиции ЛНР майор Андрей Марочко сообщил о том, что «Сегодня, 18 декабря 2016 года подразделения 54-ой бригады ВСУ предприняли попытку прорыва с направления населенного пункта Луганское в направлении населенного пункта Калиновка. Нарастающими обстрелами начали провоцировать на агрессивные действия. Под огнем своей артиллерии противник выдвинул разведывательную группу.

Стремясь развить успех, противник усилил огневое воздействие на наши позиции. Благодаря слаженным действиям подразделений Народной милиции ЛНР и умелому руководству командного состава, противника удалось остановить и отбросить назад. В результате боестолкновения погибли не менее 20 киевских силовиков. В ходе боя также уничтожено 2 БМП противника. Потери Народной милиции в результате атаки ВСУ в районе села Калиновка составили двое ранеными и двое пропавшими без вести. Боестолкновения продолжается». Армия ДНР также была приведена в полную боевую готовность, а ее артиллерия вела ответный огонь.
Бой продолжился после 20:00, причем значительно усилился артиллерийский обстрел из крупнокалиберных орудий.

В свою очередь, представитель пресс-центра штаба АТО Леонид Матюхин рассказал, что «Начиная с 5:50 в районе Светлодарской дуги после продолжительной артиллерийской подготовки с использованием крупнокалиберной артиллерии и минометов российско-оккупационные войска пытались выбить наши передовые подразделения с занятых позиций. Для этого противник значительными силами пытался осуществить обходной маневр наших  опорных пунктов. Однако его намерения были своевременно раскрыты и начался бой, в ходе которого они были сорваны. По подтвержденным сообщениям разведки потери противника составили около 20 человек убитыми,  а также 30 – ранеными. К сожалению, потери есть и у нашей стороны – 5 военнослужащих погибло, 6 – ранено. Четверо бойцов получили легкие ранения, а двое  - средней тяжести. Всем пострадавшим оказана квалифицированная медицинская помощь».

Информация, появившаяся в социальных сетях патриотически настроенных граждан Украины, несколько отличалась от украинской официальной версии. В частности, Alex N Alex Noyt написал: «По уточненным данным 5 погибших, 23 ранено. Тяжелых немало. Расслабились, думали ДРГ, оказалась попытка прорыва. Для сепаров кончилось очень невесело: 20 подтвержденных ликвидированых, 30+ ранено. Плюс наши взяли под контроль водобуд (Углегорское водохранилище). Сейчас сепары насыпают тяжелым в попытке вернуть позиции. Наши работают очень точно в ответ».

По имеющейся информации в Киеве в это же время проводилось заседание Совета национальной безопасности и обороны, на котором обсуждались пути решения возникшей проблемы с «Приватбанком», что также повлекло острую реакцию в соцсетях.

Волонтер Юрий Мысягин назвал еще одну цифру сегодняшних потерь на Светлодарской дуге и напомнил, что «Приватбанк» не является «сейчас главной проблемой», а также усомнился в возможности решения проблемы «не войны» мирным путем.

В целом, по состоянию на вечер 18 декабря позиции сторон в районе Светлодарской дуги не претерпели существенных изменений, продолжается обмен артиллерийским огнем, включая запрещенные Минскими соглашениями  крупные калибры, которые должны были быть отведены на расстояния, не позволяющие их применять. Поздно вечером бой продолжался."

Резкое обострение на Светлодарской дуге: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Новости  сегодня, 19:00



Жители Дебальцево простились с земляком, погибшим отбивая попытки ВСУ прорваться к городу (ФОТО)

Жители Дебальцево сегодня проводили в последний путь земляка, погибшего при отражении попытки киевских силовиков прорваться к городу. Об этом с места событий передает корреспондент ЛИЦ.

Подразделения ВСУ при поддержке артиллерии 18 декабря начали попытки прорыва в районе Дебальцево. По данным Народной милиции ЛНР, потери украинской стороны составили 40 человек убитыми и 50 ранеными. Республика потеряла четырех военнослужащих погибшими, пять ранены.

Погибший на подступах к городу военнослужащий Народной милиции ЛНР Денис Ассеев родился и жил в Дебальцево, где у него остались жена, двое детей, мать и бабушка.

Проститься с защитником Донбасса пришли горожане и сослуживцы.

"Денис служил с начала 2015 года, и на этот момент являлся опытным военнослужащим, который не раз принимал участие в боях", - рассказал его командир Антон Сурженко.

"Он всегда отличался от других своих боевых товарищей своей позитивностью, его за это всегда и любили", - добавил командир.

"Смерть наступила 18 декабря при попытке прорыва линии обороны города Дебальцево. Денис находился на передовой позиции боевого охранения и выполнял боевую задачу", - сообщил Сурженко.

"Обнаружив противника, он с сослуживцами отрыл огонь, для того чтобы отсечь наступающую пехоту ВСУ от "брони" (бронемашин). Однако получалось это тяжело, так как силы ВСУ в несколько раз превосходили силы Народной милиции, однако Денис до самого своего конца не покинул позиции и исполнял поставленную задачу. Погиб с оружием в руках", - рассказал он.

"Плохо, что они (ВСУ - примечание ЛИЦ) так себя ведут, и матерям Донбасса приходится хоронить своих детей из-за этих карателей, которые до сих пор стоят на нашей земле и уничтожают ее народ", - отметил сослуживец погибшего Владимир.

"Денис Николаевич был замечательным боевым товарищем и другом всем нам, он был хорошим человеком", - добавил он.

ЛуганскИнформЦентр — 21 декабря — Луганск"

Луганский Информационный Центр — Жители Дебальцево простились с земляком, погибшим отбивая попытки ВСУ прорваться к городу (ФОТО)

----------


## OKA

"Марьяна Наумова, обладательница ряда мировых рекордов по жиму штанги лежа, а также заслуженный мастер спорта Донецкой народной республики, в ходе своего очередного визита в Донецк пообщалась с корреспондентом Федерального агентства новостей.




— Ты была в Сирии. Расскажи, что общего, а что отличает конфликты в Донбассе и Сирии?

— Сирия — это совсем другая страна, другая культура. Но там, как и в Донецке, по улицам ходит много военных, бомбят и стреляют, так же страшно, так же погибают и взрослые, и дети. Когда я там первый раз была, одновременно испытывала страх и интерес. Я увидела, как живут беженцы, когда посетила их лагерь. В тот приезд я даже увидела, как под обстрел попала мечеть, это случилось в день рождения Башара Асада. Надеюсь, что в следующую поездку я встречусь не только с его женой, но и с самим Асадом, смогу поговорить с ним на различные темы, и про Донбасс в том числе

— Ты планируешь посетить военные части ДНР? Провести мастер-классы или соревнования?

— Мы уже проводили соревнования по русскому жиму среди военных в Донецке. В этот раз также посетим бойцов «Спарты», с которыми я проведу тренировки. Обычно я привожу с собой лежак, ребята жмут штангу, мы вручаем грамоты, это довольно прикольно. Иногда даже я выхожу, чтобы пожать штангу, когда жму больше них — в них возникает азарт и желание превзойти мой результат. Это их мотивирует на занятия спортом и усиливает волю к победе.

— Что дал спорт лично тебе?

— Спорт мне дал очень много, я ведь начала заниматься еще с четырех лет. Это воспитывает характер, влияет на всю жизнь: на то, с кем общаюсь, какие фильмы смотрю, какую музыку слушаю. Именно благодаря спорту я стала тем, кем сейчас являюсь. 

— Знаю, что ты планируешь вступить в ОД «Донецкая Республика», хотела бы поручить паспорт ДНР?

— Я думаю, это было бы здорово, почему бы и нет? Я бы хотела стать гражданкой ДНР и ЛНР. 

— Ты сказала, что планируешь посетить Горловку и Ясиноватую по местам обстрелов. Расскажешь об этом?

— Я знаю, что в ДНР и в ЛНР есть дети, которым нужна поддержка. Я езжу как в Донецк, так и в Луганск, стараюсь как-то помочь детям. Все мои мероприятия обычно заключаются в том, что я стараюсь привезти детям немного мира и добра. А так как в Горловке и Дебальцево сейчас особо тяжелая обстановка, то хочу помочь именно этим деткам. 

Олег Никитин "

https://riafan.ru/596111-hotela-by-s...hala-v-donbass

----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 8 фев — РИА Новости. Командир батальона "Сомали" Михаил Толстых, известный как "Гиви", погиб в результате теракта, сообщил представитель министерства обороны самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики.

https://ria.ru/world/20170208/1487406582.html

----------


## OKA

> ДОНЕЦК, 8 фев — РИА Новости. Командир батальона "Сомали" Михаил Толстых, известный как "Гиви", погиб в результате теракта, сообщил представитель министерства обороны самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики.
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20170208/1487406582.html


   


...

" UPD: По обстоятельствам покушения - пишут Срочно. Покушение на Гиви — Новороссия Первый оперативный - Linkis.com, что либо выстрел из "Шмеля", либо мина.
UPD: Гибель "Гиви" подтверждают Командир подразделения . Мир праху.
UPD: На месте теракта работают следователи из различных силовых структур, пожар потушили совсем недавно. Стены в кабинете относительно целые, а вот пожар был очень сильным
UPD: В прокуратуре ДНР заявили, что за убийством "Гиви" стоит украинская ДРГ В ДНР сообщили, что по горячим следам вышли на предполагаемых убийц Гиви - «L!fe» — информационный... - Linkis.com
UPD: В кабинете вместе с "Гиви" могло находится еще 2 человека http://ren.tv/novosti/2017-02-08/opo...-ubiystva-givi
UPD: Комментарий Басурина: Мероприятия [по обеспечению безопасности] постоянно происходят, делать их более жёсткими [после убийства Гиви] смысла нет. Пересмотрим концепцию, может, её нужно пересмотреть, чтобы больше такое не повторилось. В этом плане это возможно https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2..._biezopasnosti Facepalm.jpg
UPD: Видео с места теракта https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...byl_ubit_ghivi "

Покушение на "Гиви". Михаил Толстых погиб - Colonel Cassad

Не зря летали беспилотники штатовские .

http://mil-avia.livejournal.com/324454.html



"... РИА Новости предлагает вспомнить его самые яркие высказывания. 

О госперевороте и своем решении стать ополченцем

"Понимаете, если бы это сделал сам украинский народ, именно сам, без указок… Это был указ Соединенных Штатов Америки, я уверен <…> Потому что Российская Федерация всегда этим европейцам и американцам стоит поперек горла, что такая мощная страна не зависит ни от кого. И когда я увидел, что происходило на Майдане… Потом Одесса, Мариуполь, ну это очень жестоко. Первого мая я уже был в Славянске". (Интервью 7 мая 2015 года)

О себе

"Имущества у меня никакого нет, слава богу. Я в этом плане свободный человек. Ни квартиры, ничего у меня нет. У меня есть машина, которую подарил мне Александр Владимирович Захарченко в мае этого года, и больше ничего у меня нет. У меня есть мой батальон". (Интервью 26 октября 2016 года)

О своем батальоне

    "Уважение заслуживается само по себе. Ты сам не понимаешь, как это происходит. Самое главное — оставаться человеком, настоящим командиром и быть всегда с ребятами. Они знают, что если им тяжело, я всегда буду рядом и из любой ситуации найду выход". (Интервью 2015 года)

О противниках

"Никому вы не нужны, ребята. Вы нужны только славянским людям. Никакая Европа, никакая Америка не будет за вами вытирать, помогать, давать бесплатно. Как давала это Россия, Белоруссия помогала в свое время. Просто обидно, что люди забыли, откуда они вышли и кто они на самом деле". (Интервью 7 мая 2015 года)



© РИА Новости. Михаил Воскресенский

О своих людях

"Мы верим в наших людей, а люди верят в нас. Вот на этом мы и держимся". (Интервью 18 октября 2016)

О смерти

    "Уезжать куда-то я не собираюсь, это моя родная земля, я здесь родился, я здесь вырос, я здесь живу и буду жить. И когда нужно, умру на своей земле и за свою землю. Убегать отсюда я не собираюсь никуда". (Интервью 26 октября 2016 года) "

https://ria.ru/world/20170208/1487415596.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

"Касательно внезапно оживившихся обcуждений вопроса "Как так, откуда в силовых структурах у врага пособники". Просто напоминаю как это работает на примере справки по ситуации в МГБ ДНР на февраль-март 2015г..."

Откуда что берется - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

10 февраля, в Донецком государственном академическом театре оперы и балета им. А.Б. Соловьяненко началась траурная церемония прощания с Героем ДНР, командиром батальона «Сомали», полковником Михаилом Толстых «Гиви».

----------


## OKA

"B ЛНР удалось перехватить и посадить БЛА RQ-11B Raven

Вчера 9 октября 2016 г. в 23 часа в районе н.п. Сокольники был перехвачен и посажен БЛА ВСУ, следовавший с направления н.п. Крымское, подконтрольного Украине.

Им оказался БЛА RQ-11B Raven зав. номер 23018 производства американской компании AeroVironment.  В июле 2016 г. США передали Вооруженным силам Украины партию беспилотных летательных аппаратов RQ11 в составе 24 комплексов.




Украинские силовики продолжают активную разведку районов ЛНР, используя БЛА, что запрещено Минскими соглашениями."

Вчера в ЛНР удалось перехватить и посадить БЛА RQ-11B Raven: diana_mihailova

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 12 фев — РИА Новости. Группа военнослужащих Вооруженных сил Украины не вернулась с выполнения задания в Луганской области, заявил в эфире телеканала "112 Украина" пресс-офицер тактической группировки "Мариуполь" Дмитрий Завтонов. 
https://ria.ru/world/20170212/1487749406.html

P.S. По неподтверждённым данным, группа трудится на восстановлении разрушенных ВСУ домов в ЛНР...

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 12 фев — РИА Новости. Группа военнослужащих Вооруженных сил Украины не вернулась с выполнения задания в Луганской области, заявил в эфире телеканала "112 Украина" пресс-офицер тактической группировки "Мариуполь" Дмитрий Завтонов. 
> https://ria.ru/world/20170212/1487749406.html
> 
> P.S. По неподтверждённым данным, группа трудится на восстановлении разрушенных ВСУ домов в ЛНР...



" Сообщение от военкоров: «Пропавшая разведгруппа 8-го полка ГУР Украины, выполняющая диверсионное задание, подорвалась на собственной растяжке в районе линии разграничения, недалеко от населенного пункта Первомайск (ЛНР).

«Пропавшую» разведгруппу ВСУ бросили умирать. В ВСУ не откликнулись на призыв «пропавшей» разведгруппы о помощи, бросив ее умирать. Об этом «Луганску 1» сообщили в 6-ом полку имени Платова Народной милиции ЛНР, перехватившем выход в радиоэфир разведчиков.

«Они (разведгруппа – ред.) выходили в эфир, просили подмогу, но никто на помощь не пришел. Мы перехватили их призыв. Судя по сообщению, группа подорвалась на растяжке, возможно, собственной. Мы не стали туда соваться, тем более, что их вроде как искали. На самом деле их никто не искал, никто не пришел на помощь, их оставили умирать», – рассказал источник в полку имени Матвея Платова.

После «пропажи» разведгруппы пресс-центр штаба АТО сообщал, что «военнослужащие на связь не вышли» и ведутся их поиски.

В конце декабря прошлого года на минном поле уже подрывалась другая украинская ДРГ из трех человек. "

Пропавшая диверсионно-разведывательная группа 8-го полка ГУР подорвалась неподалеку от Первомайска: diana_mihailova


" Точка в приговоре украинским «Точкам-У»

Появившаяся сегодня официальная информация Следственного комитета России о получении доказательств применения ВС Украины тактических ракетных комплексов «Точка-У» против мирного населения в Донбассе ставит своеобразную точку в приговоре военным преступникам.

Как сообщила в понедельник и.о. руководителя управления по взаимодействию со СМИ СК РФ Светлана Петренко: «Получены и процессуально зафиксированы неопровержимые доказательства применения Вооруженными силами Украины оружия массового поражения – тактических ракетных комплексов «Точка-У» против мирного населения в ходе вооруженного конфликта».

Не прошло и нескольких часов, как народный депутат, координатор группы «Информационное сопротивление» Дмитрий Тымчук бросился на защиту украинских военных, которых по его мнению пытаются дискредитировать, написав на своей странице в Facebook: «Совершенно очевидно, что Москва подобными «ракетными провокациями» пытается изо всех сил очернить Украину, обвинить ВСУ в военных преступлениях, и таким образом обелить себя и оправдать свои действия на Донбассе, списав все на «развязанную киевской хунтой гражданскую войну в Украине».

По мнению Тымчука, Россия таким образом пытается навязать «повестку дня» по Донбассу странам Запада.

Активная гражданская позиция и немедленная готовность выступить на защиту «своих» в какой-то мере понятна, однако, в данном случае нардеп пытается опровергнуть давно очевидные вещи. Подтверждения боевому применению этого варварского оружия появились регулярно по факту выполнения пусков  и из источников, объективность которых, обычно, не ставится под сомнение ни патриотически настроенными украинскими гражданами, ни мировой общественностью.

Так, американская телекомпания CNN 29 июля 2014 года сообщила, со ссылкой сразу на три неназываемых источника из числа американских официальных лиц (в том числе в министерстве обороны США), что вооруженные силы Украины «за последние сутки» произвели несколько пусков оперативно-тактических баллистических ракет  по позициям повстанцев в Донбассе. CNN расценила это как серьезную эскалацию конфликта со стороны Киева.

Так как в 2007 г. оперативно-тактический ракетный комплекс 9К72 был снят с вооружения ВС Украины и передан на хранение, а к апрелю 2011 г. официально утилизирован на выделенные США средства, баллистические ракеты, примененные, согласно информации CNN на Донбассе, могли быть только ракетами 9М79 (-1) тактических ракетных комплексов 9К79-1 «Точка-У», остававшимися на вооружении 19-ой ракетной бригады, дислоцирующейся в Хмельницком.

На момент распада СССР на территории Украины дислоцировалось 6 ракетных бригад, вооруженных тактическими ракетными комплексами 9К79 (9К79-1) «Точка(-У)». Всего в них числилось 90 пусковых установок 9П129, 9П129М и 9П129-1М, 114 ракет 9М79 и 9М79М и 336 ракет 9М79-1 1978-1991 гг. выпуска, а также 530 осколочно-фугасных 9Н123Ф и кассетных 9Н123К боевых частей.

В результате многочисленных реорганизаций к началу 2014 г. в составе Вооруженных Сил Украины осталась единственная 19-ая рбр (в/ч А-4239, г. Хмельницкий), на вооружении которой находилось 12 пусковых установок ТРК 9К79-1 «Точка-У» (восемь 9П129-1М 1989-1990 гг. выпуска и четыре 9П129М 1986-1987 гг. выпуска).

Тактическими ракетами бригаду снабжала 169-ая передвижная ремонтно-техническая база (в/ч А-1405, г. Кропивницкий), в которой хранилось 96 ракет 9М79М и 9М79-1 1987-1991 гг. выпуска.

Остальные ракеты находились в 4-ом арсенале боеприпасов (в/ч А0981, ст. Цыбулево Кировоградской обл.): 114 ракет 9М79 (1978-1986), 18 ракет 9М79М (1985-1989 гг. выпуска) и 215 ракет 9М79-1 (1989-1991 гг. выпуска).

Там же хранились и 28 ПУ: 9П129-1М -1 (1990 г. выпуска), 9П129М -20 (1979-1987 гг. выпуска), 9П129 – 7 (1979-1987 гг. выпуска). Еще 2 ПУ 9П129М (1985 г. выпуска) хранилось на ГП «Шепетовский ремонтный завод».

Американский телеканал высказал предположение о том, что ракеты «Точка-У» были выпущены по позициям сил ДНР на Саур-Могиле, которую в тот период безуспешно пыталась взять украинская армия, подвергая в том числе и массированным авиационным и артиллерийским обстрелам.

В марте 2016 г. начальник генерального штаба ВСУ Виктор Муженко в интервью группе  украинских блоггеров сообщил, что в боях за Саур-Могилу активно использовалось тактическое ракетное оружие: «В июле-августе 2014 года, в связи с недосягаемостью объектов противника для других огневых средств во время боев за Саур-Могилу, 1-ый ракетный дивизион 19-ой  ракетной бригады выполнял задачи по общей, а иногда и непосредственной, поддержке подразделений ВСУ. В ходе выполнения задач было приведено в исполнение до 20-ти групповых и одиночных ракетных ударов по сосредоточениям личного состава и техники противника с привлечением от 1 до 4 пусковых установок «Точка». По результатам нанесения ударов большинство объектов были поражены».

Самую активную фазу противостояния Муженко вспомнил так: «Мы туда ударили всем, чем могли. Туда прилетели четыре «Точки-У». Там горело все в радиусе нескольких километров. Самолеты летали туда, но эффективность огневого поражения оценить не могли – пожар и поднимающийся дым перекрывал обзор». Таким образом, результаты боевой работы, судя по тому, что Саур-Могила так и осталась под контролем ДНР, оставляли желать лучшего.

Причины этого назвал сам Муженко: «Точка-У» теоретически – высокоточное оружие, но не всегда. Пару раз выстрелили по Саур-Могиле, вроде там ничего живого не должно остаться, десантники выдвигаются туда и встречают отпор. Или сами ракеты были с неполадками, или ракетчики в настройках ошиблись».

Другой возможной причиной могло стать техническое состояние ракет комплекса. По имеющейся информации в 2011 году российское ОАО «НПК «Конструкторское бюро машиностроения» (разработчик комплекса) провело работы по освидетельствованию примерно 50 ракет 9М79-1 комплекса «Точка-У», в результате чего срок службы этих ракет хотя и был продлен, но истек к моменту начала АТО. Предыдущие попытки самостоятельного продления Украиной ресурсных показателей этих ракет привел к трагедии в Бороварах в апреле 2000 г., когда запущенная с Гончаровского полигона «Точка-У» попала в жилой дом, убив троих и ранив пятерых мирных украинских граждан.

Нетрудно догадаться, что при таких обстоятельствах и отношении к ведению вооруженной борьбы поражения мирного населения, о котором заявил Следственный комитет РФ, избежать было попросту невозможно.

О масштабе применения ракет «Точки-У» свидетельствует один из интервьюеров Муженко: «Точки прилетали много куда: на Саур-Могилу и Снежное; под Иловайск, пытаясь прикрыть выходящие под огнём колонны украинских войск; под Логвиново… Всего за весь период АТО было выпущено порядка сотни «Точек-У», с разными БЧ, с разными задачами».

Не пытаясь оспорить приведенные цифры, можно упомянуть о подтвержденных несколькими объективными источниками фактов боевых пусков украинских тактических ракет по целям на Донбассе:
- в июле-августе 2014 г. во время боев за Саур-Могилу до 20-ти групповых и одиночных ракетных ударов с привлечением от 1 до 4 пусковых установок «Точка»;
- 13 августа 2014 г. в районе населенного пункта Снежное;
-17-18 августа 2014 г. групповой удар вблизи населенного пункта Снежное;
- 24 августа 2014 г. групповые удары в секторе «А», возле населенных пунктов Новоселовка и Хрящеватое;
- 27 августа 2014 г. возле Павловского при выезде на Амвросиевку;
- 28 августа 2014 г. в районе населенного пункта Калиновое;
- 29 августа 2014 г. более 12 групповых и одиночных ракетных ударов по вызову во время выхода украинских подразделений из Иловайского котла;
- 31 августа 2014 г. групповой ракетный удар в районе населенного пункта Докучаевск;
- 01-02 сентября 2014 г. групповой ракетный удар вблизи населенного пункта Новоазовск;
- 13 февраля 2015 г. групповой удар по железнодорожной станции Иловайска.

Даже этот, далеко не полный перечень, приведенный самими украинскими источниками, может также свидетельствовать о том, что в ходе боевого применении баллистических ракет «Точка-У», неизбежно пострадали мирные жители Донбасса, что Следственный комитет РФ теперь зафиксировал окончательно."

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/271829.html

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Москва. 18 февраля. INTERFAX.RU — Президент Владимир Путин подписал указ о признании в Российской Федерации документов, выданных гражданам Украины и лицам без гражданства, постоянно проживающим на территориях отдельных районов Донецкой и Луганской областей, сообщила пресс-служба главы государства.

«Установить, что временно, на период до политического урегулирования ситуации в отдельных районах Донецкой и Луганской областей Украины на основании Минских соглашений в РФ признаются действительными документы, удостоверяющие личность, документы об образовании и (или) о квалификации, свидетельства о рождении, заключении (расторжении) брака, перемене имени, о смерти, свидетельства о регистрации транспортных средств, регистрационные знаки транспортных средств, выданные соответствующими органами (организациями), фактически действующими на территориях указанных районов, гражданам Украины и лицам без гражданства, постоянно проживающим на этих территориях», — говорится в указе.

----------


## Avia M

"Сегодня ночью украинская сторона, в нарушение всех договоренностей и взятых на себя обязательств, захватила объекты Донецкой фильтровальной станции, для ведения с ее территории огня по нашим позициям. Зная, что наши подразделения придерживаются Минских договоренностей и не открывают огонь по объектам жизнеобеспечения, противник чувствовал свою полную безнаказанность", - приводит его слова Донецкое агентство новостей.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Басурин: территория Донецкой фильтровальной станции захвачена силовиками

----------


## OKA

"Фрагмент из пресс-конференции главы Донецкой Народной Республики Александра Захарченко.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyCm4MlpjCc

«Мы воюем третий год. Но страна должна развиваться не только в военном плане: мы построили сильную армию, но нужно строить и экономику. Когда Порошенко тайно ввел блокаду, то сильно просчитался. Это была стратегическая ошибка. Он хотел обескровить ряд олигархов, но обескровил всю Украину», — сказал Захарченко."

https://news-front.info/2017/03/03/z...ka-poroshenko/

Отрывки из видео : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNYHd_IeZHU

По наводке от :

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051618855

----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 5 марта. /ТАСС/. Режим прекращения огня установлен на линии соприкосновения в Донбассе по инициативе провозглашенных Донецкой и Луганской народных республик (ДНР и ЛНР). Об этом сообщил представитель оперативного командования ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Басурин: ДНР и ЛНР выступили с инициативой о прекращении огня - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Военнослужащий ВС ДНР "Лим": после победы я останусь служить дальше во благо Республики "






"Дата: 05 Мар 2017 10:28:36 · Поправил: AndyRadist (05 Мар 2017 10:29:48) #  

С эфирным телевидением в Донецкой области идёт война мощностей. Примерно год назад украинская сторона установила новые передатчики мощностью 5 кВт в Волновахе, Красноармейске и Константиновке.
Сейчас запуск в эфир нового передатчика номинальной мощностью 20 кВт с Петровки в тестовом режиме мощностью 8 кВт. Это уже со стороны ДНР. Всё передающее оборудование на Петровке заменено на новое.
Население может выбирать, что смотреть. Некоторые каналы идут на кусок проволоки. Не будь такого противостояния - никто и никогда не сделал-бы такого ТВ покрытия.
Жду очередной модернизации в Волновахе. Иду за попкорном."

Что слышно в Украине ? - Страница 44

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю, население настроится на более мощный и близкий (в прямом и переносном) передатчик...

Пример. Слежу за биатлоном. Так вот, тренеры Украинской сборной во всеуслышание кричат своим на трассе - "Работай Серёга", на чистейшем русском. Даже вероятность посетить мусорный контейнер, не отучает от "пагубной привычки".  :Smile:  Националистам на заметку...

Спасовали...
КИЕВ, 5 марта. /ТАСС/. Национальная полиция Украины открыла уголовное дело по факту блокирования движения поездов в Конотопе Сумской области. Об этом в воскресенье сообщила пресс-служба областного отделения Нацполиции.
Как отметили в ведомстве, радикалы вместе с народными депутатами в районе Конотопа остановили в воскресенье два украинских грузовых состава , один - на четыре минуты, другой - более, чем на час. "В полиции по данному факту открыли уголовное производство по части 1 статьи 279 Уголовного кодекса Украины "Блокирование транспортных коммуникаций путем устройства препятствий, которое нарушило нормальную работу транспорта или создавало опасность для жизни людей", - говорится в сообщении.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4072138

----------


## OKA

"Народная милиция ЛНР перехватила очередной БЛА ВСУ американского производства RQ-11B Raven "






Народная милиция ЛНР перехватила очередной БЛА ВСУ американского производства RQ-11B Raven: diana_mihailova

----------


## OKA

"Женщины в народных республиках неоднократно доказывали, что тоже могут послужить на благо отечества"

----------


## OKA

"Управлением по расследованию преступлений, связанных с применением запрещенных средств и методов ведения войны, ГСУ СК России продолжается расследование преступлений, совершенных украинскими военнослужащими.

В связи с новыми обстрелами гражданского населения Донбасса, которые произошли в период с 3 по 10 марта 2017 года, возбуждено еще одно уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ч.1 ст.356 УК РФ (применение запрещенных средств и методов ведения войны). По данным следствия, военнослужащие Вооруженных сил и Национальной гвардии Украины, выполняя заведомо преступные приказы руководителей указанных ведомств, осуществили прицельные артиллерийские обстрелы из тяжелых видов вооружения (калибра не менее 122 мм) объектов гражданской инфраструктуры, не являющихся военными целями в населенных пунктах Донецкой области. В результате было разрушено и повреждено более 50 жилых домов и других зданий в городах Донецк, Докучаевск, Горловка и близлежащих к ним населенных пунктах.

Кроме того, продолжается установление преступных действий лиц, которые уже являются фигурантами уголовных дел, расследуемых Следственным комитетом. В частности, ранее сообщалось о возбуждении уголовного дела в отношении командира 53 отдельной механизированной бригады Вооруженных сил Украины полковника Александра Грузевича. На данном этапе следствию удалось установить дополнительные эпизоды его преступлений, а также еще одного его соучастника – командира 43 отдельного мотопехотного батальона 53 отдельной механизированной бригады Вооруженных сил Украины Сергея Мацейко, находившегося в подчинении Грузевича. По данным следствия, в апреле-июле 2016 года указанные лица, а также другие украинские военнослужащие во исполнение преступных приказов высшего военного руководства своей страны осуществляли артиллерийские обстрелы объектов гражданской инфраструктуры в самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республике. В результате этих преступлений были разрушены жилые дома и другие гражданские объекты в городе Горловке.

В настоящее время Следственный комитет продолжает устанавливать иные эпизоды преступлений украинских военнослужащих против гражданского населения Донбасса. Все эти факты фиксируются в материалах уголовного дела о применении запрещенных средств и методов ведения войны, объем которого составляет на данный момент более 5400 томов."

СК РОССИИ ПРОДОЛЖАЕТ УСТАНАВЛИВАТЬ УКРАИНСКИХ ВОЕННОСЛУЖАЩИХ, ПРИЧАСТНЫХ К ГИБЕЛИ МИРНОГО НАСЕЛЕНИЯ: diana_mihailova

Недавно встретилось : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1elF3F3J-k



http://oper-1974.livejournal.com/699935.html

----------


## Avia M

"Благодетель"!...

Исключением, по словам главы государства, должны стать лишь гуманитарные грузы украинских, международных организаций - ООН, Красного Креста и других - лекарств, товаров первой необходимости. "Мы не должны допустить ухудшения гуманитарной ситуации на оккупированных территориях", - подчеркнул Порошенко

http://www.interfax.ru/world/553665

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про Крым, Керчь, весну  и кокошники))

Исповедь защитника Крыма: как «нормальная девчонка» Поклонская сделала его уголовником - Политика, Россия - МК

----------


## Avia M

> Познавательно про Крым, Керчь, весну  и кокошники))
> 
> Исповедь защитника Крыма: как «нормальная девчонка» Поклонская сделала его уголовником - Политика, Россия - МК


"Красивая" история, "поучительная"! МК "жжёт и катится дальше"...
"Шапка" в духе CNN, явно выраженного жёлтого оттенка.
Правда у всех своя...

----------


## OKA

> "Красивая" история, "поучительная"! МК "жжёт и катится дальше"...
> "Шапка" в духе CNN, явно выраженного жёлтого оттенка.
> Правда у всех своя...


Что не так? По сути текста? Доступно пояснено - кто, когда, и, почему.

После того , как был угроблен СССР , Крым и его жители  вполне справедливо полагали себя частью России.

Про 90-е отлично было здесь упомянуто, например : 

http://www.e-reading.club/book.php?book=28316

На любом другом ресурсе, кроме "МК", такая публикация тоже неудобна?



Для тех, кто не в курсах))

----------


## Avia M

*ОКА*, всё так! По сути текста, доступно, ясно.

..."Затем ко мне неожиданно обратились крымские журналисты, чтобы я рассказал о тех событиях, и напоследок вдруг спрашивают: «А что Поклонская?» «Какая Поклонская?» «Ну как же, ваш государственный обвинитель, украинский прокурор Наталья Поклонская, которая для вас семь с половиной лет требовала! За то, что вы за Россию и против Украины».
А мне и ответить нечего... Хотя да, в документе действительно стоит: государственный обвинитель Поклонская Н.В. Но я ее честно не помню"...

Г-жа Поклонская "притянута" явно для тиража. В наст. время тренд такой, особо на ТВ.

P.S. Для справки: подписчик "МК", "стаж" без малого сорок лет... :Smile: 
Кст., вот сущность раскрыли... :Smile:  https://youtu.be/6Djcp0E0TqA

----------


## OKA

> ..Г-жа Поклонская "притянута" явно для тиража. В наст. время тренд такой, особо на ТВ...
> 
> Кст., вот сущность раскрыли... https://youtu.be/6Djcp0E0TqA



Конечно же нет, не для "тиража" . Человек работает в интересном месте :

"В Государственной Думе объявлено о начале декларационной кампании. И я, как председатель парламентской комиссии по контролю за доходами и расходами депутатов, уже обратилась в комитет по регламенту и организации работы, чтобы обеспечить проведение необходимых мероприятий по приему деклараций (за отчетный период 2016 года)..."

Наталья Поклонская

Причём как депутат, работает, скорее всего получше , чем многие другие))

Поэтому в Крыму и раскопали про "тёмное украинское прошлое " прокурорши)))
Может одна из причин, почему из Крыма её "убрали с повышением" -это нынешняя  деятельность тамошних "элит"))

Тот же человек, который давал интервью отзывался о ней вполне нормально :

"— То есть вы не считаете, что в вашем приговоре виновата прокурор Поклонская?

- Нет. Она просто выполняла свою работу. Помню, что как раз самая добрая из трех прокурорш та рыженькая и была… Какие у меня к ней могут быть претензии? Она мне не друг, не товарищ, не сестра. Сказали бы — посадить, посадила бы.

Но, хочу заметить, видимо, и в Киеве поняли, что не стоит лепить из меня мученика, в итоге вместо семи с лишним лет я получил всего 2,5 месяца уже отсиженных. Так что прокурорша меня не топила. Я вышел на свободу сразу после вынесения приговора. Не как герой, а как обыкновенный уголовник.

— Пишут, что этим приговором вам сломали жизнь.

- Чтобы прям сломали, не думаю. Наоборот, меня узнал весь Крым, митинги шли в мою защиту, газеты писали. Но на работу я действительно долго не мог устроиться, пришлось забыть о карьере в органах, о поступлении на юридический....


..— Да не… нормальная девчонка... Мироточит у нее что-то там. К ней я без претензий. А вот тем, кто превратил нашу «крымскую весну» непонятно во что и себе во благо, прощения нет. Государственные флаги другие, а люди в креслах те же самые сидят." .

Исповедь защитника Крыма: как «нормальная девчонка» Поклонская сделала его уголовником - Политика, Россия - МК

Ну а мурку ещё Шарапов играл в известной ситуации  :Biggrin: 

В общем в Крыму, как и во многих других местностях классически :

"..не все так однозначно.."  :Biggrin: 

В теме про "космос" пост размещён свежий.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147638]Конечно же нет, не для "тиража" . Человек работает в интересном месте...


Немного о разном молвим.
Я о тираже газеты, "под" и заголовках, и прочих перстах (особенностях подачи материала)... В остальном, целиком и полностью.
Историй подобных и не очень, во время перемен великое множество. Корреспондентам, поспевай записывать. 
Засим - позвольте завершить, проблемно полемизировать с помощью клавиатуры.

P.S. Перемещаюсь в "космос". :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Кстати, про Керчь :




"Подполковник Сергей Москаленко руководил «вежливыми людьми», появившимися «Крымской весной» в районе Керченской паромной переправы. Именно он вел переговоры с украинскими военными в пункте пропуска «Крым», призывая подчиниться желанию большинства жителей полуострова войти в состав Российской Федерации. В канун третьей годовщины присоединения подполковник Москаленко ответил на вопросы о своей работе в 2014 году.

Для начала скажем, что стаж службы Сергея Москаленко в Вооруженных Силах  - порядка 29 календарных лет; в 1989 году он призвался солдатом срочной службы в Днепропетровске и служит по сегодняшний день. Часть морских пехотинцев подполковника Москаленко дислоцировалась в Севастополе, когда он получил распоряжение выдвинуться в сторону Керчи.

Задача стояла «обеспечить бесперебойную работу паромной переправы, чтобы гражданские люди могли свободно перемещаться как на материковую часть России, так и на Украину».  Руководитель военной операции в Керчи рассказал, что самым ярким воспоминанием первого дня стала встреча с украинской милицией: «Когда мы только въезжали в Керчь, наряд милиции на тот момент Украины остановил нас. Спросили: «Куда вы двигаетесь?» Мы не скрывали, что на переправу. Они предложили сопроводить. Мы отказались, сказали, что знаем дорогу. Удачи пожелали нам и были полностью за нас, зная, как в Киеве отнеслись к «Беркуту».

Мы попросили Сергея Москаленко вспомнить, как местные жители отнеслись к их появлению в Керчи. «Мы благосклонно относились к населению и от них чувствовали поддержку. Несмотря на то, что мы были обеспечены питанием и всем необходимым, они поддерживали нас и морально, и психологически», - ответил военный.

Пользуясь возможностью, задали щекотливые вопросы, на которые раньше не у кого было получить ответы. 

- Вы вошли с оружием на территорию пограничной части, как возможно, чтобы это произошло без единого выстрела?

- Хочу поправить, на территорию погранично-воинской части на КПП пропуска «Крым» мы не входили, мы подошли к наряду, который нес службу, сказали, что мы здесь присутствуем для обеспечения порядка в городе и на переправе. Начальником был Сергей, помню его имя, он нас прекрасно понял. Никаких противодействий с его стороны не было. Был разговор конструктивный, мы обозначили территорию влияния и позже мы взяли полностью переправу под свой контроль.

- Почему украинские военные не оказали сопротивления и приняли сторону России?

- Я думаю, что на тот момент они были полностью деморализованы той ситуацией, которая сложилась в государстве Украина. Это мое личное мнение и я его придерживаюсь.

- Сколько дней продолжались переговоры с украинскими военными?

- Не дней, а в течение одного часа. В дальнейшем мы конструктивно общались, говорили, что необходимо, как нам действовать и что они должны делать. Исходя из прошедшего времени, могу сказать, что все было организовано, как с их стороны, так и с нашей, на высшем уровне.

- Как происходили переговоры с украинскими военными, была ли это спокойная беседа или разговор на повышенных тонах?

- Это был конструктивный разговор с погранслужбой Вооруженных Сил Украины. Не было повышенных тонов, провокаций с нашей стороны. Мы нашли полное взаимопонимание в вопросах работы переправы.

И тут подполковник Москаленко сказал едва ли не самое главное - украинские военные, по его мнению, чувствовали, что оставлены командованием и страной. Национальные телеканалы транслировали придуманные ими самими новости, которые каждый зритель, будь он на западной, восточной, центральной Украине или в Крыму, смотрел практически круглосуточно. Среди зрителей украинских новостей, естественно, были и военнослужащие.

«Они понимали, что государство их бросило. Я смотрел новости, понимал, что идет полнейшая дезинформация со всех сторон, когда каждое утро мы встречались с начальником пункта пропуска, а 5 и 112 канал говорили, что пограничники отбили две атаки за день. Шутил, что коли дырку, орден дадут, когда вернешься домой на западную Украину», - рассказал российский военный, добавив, что тогда на переправе с военными Украины нашли полное взаимопонимание, сразу обозначив, что никто не будет применять оружие.

Хотя Сергей Москаленко не исключает, что украинское командование ставило перед керченскими пограничниками не только мирные задачи  в те дни: «Может быть, ставились задачи провокационные, но начальник пункта пропуска игнорировал их и мы взаимодействовали более в качестве миротворческой миссии, чем агрессивной по отношению друг к другу».

- Сложили ли они оружие?

- Оружие ими было сдано, но дальнейшая судьба оружия – компетенция других ведомств. 

Подполковник Москаленко убыл из Керчи еще до проведения референдума. И так распорядилась судьба, что в День Победы он открыл парад, неся в руках знамя дедов и прадедов.

«Здесь я горд, что мне пришлось в 2014 году 9 мая открывать парад Победы в этом городе воинской славы со знаменем Победы. Рад, это исторически, что первым вошел  сюда в Вооруженных Силах России и открыл парад Победы. Горд и рад», - сказал Сергей Москаленко, вспоминая те дни, когда керчане улыбались, приветствовали, благодарили и адресовали только наилучшие пожелания. "

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/399365.html


[QUOTE=Avia M;147640]


> Конечно же нет, не для "тиража" . Человек работает в интересном месте...
> 
> 
> Немного о разном молвим.
> Я о тираже газеты, "под" и заголовках, и прочих перстах (особенностях подачи материала)... В остальном, целиком и полностью.
> Историй подобных и не очень, во время перемен великое множество. Корреспондентам, поспевай записывать. 
> Засим - позвольте завершить, проблемно полемизировать с помощью клавиатуры.
> 
> P.S. Перемещаюсь в "космос".


А вот насчёт "заголовка" и пр. "особенностях подачи материала" - это точно)) "Желтизна" в "подаче" данным изданием, является его фирменным стилем с прошлого века)))

----------


## OKA

" Правоохранители установили 100 крымчан, воевавших в рядах ближневосточных террористов и 156 - в АТО
Министерство внутренних дел по Крыму за 2016 год установило 100 жителей республики, выехавших для участия в боевых действиях на территории Сирии и Ирака в составе международной террористической организации ИГИЛ (запрещена в России). Об этом говорится в проекте отчета министра внутренних дел по РК Сергея Абисова на предстоящем заседании Госсовета Крыма, текстом которого располагает Крыминформ.

«Установлено 100 жителей Крыма, выехавших для участия в боевых действиях в Сирийскую и Иракскую республики в составе международной террористической организации «Исламское государство Ирака и Леванта» (ИГИЛ)», – говорится в отчете.
В МВД также отметили, что продолжаются мероприятия по выявлению вербовщиков и иных лиц, которые способствуют перемещению жителей Крыма на территорию Сирии. «Особое внимание уделяется отработке жителей республики, вернувшихся из зоны контроля ИГИЛ, а также проходивших обучение в учебных заведениях афгано-пакистанской зоны, Ближнего Востока и стран Северного Магриба», – сказано в отчете.
Правоохранители также сообщили, что проводится поиск и проверка оперативной и иной информации о жителях Крыма, принимавших участие в том числе в так называемой антитеррористической операции Киева на Юго-Востоке Украины. Установлено 156 таких лиц."

Правоохранители установили 100 крымчан, воевавших в рядах ближневосточных террористов и 156 - в АТО: diana_mihailova

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 6 апр — РИА Новости. За убийствами лидеров ополченцев Арсена Павлова и Михаила Толстых — "Моторолы" и "Гиви" — стоял высокопоставленный сотрудник СБУ Алексей Петров, сообщила пресс-секретарь МГБ самопровозглашенной ДНР Мария Петрова. Ее заявление цитирует телеканал "Россия 24".
По ее словам, в структуре департамента контрразведки СБУ находились особые отряды, ведущие "террористическую войну" против Донбасса. Эти отряды, как утверждают в ДНР, создавались при финансовой поддержке США.

Пресс-секретарь МГБ также рассказала, что вскоре после убийства Толстых, 14 февраля 2017 года, Алексей Петров был назначен на пост главы департамента контрразведки. Новая должность позволяет ему координировать террористическую деятельность с председателем СБУ Василием Грицаком и представителями США, заявила Петрова.

----------


## OKA

"ДНР готова отразить атаку врага: на полигоне прошли сборы резервистов "

----------


## OKA

"ВСУ применили РСЗО «Ураган» на юге ДНР 9 апреля  News-Front" :


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vjuGxvPsSk

В каментах пишут :

"Это взорвался кассетный "Ураган", со шрапнельными (осколочными) зарядами. Собственно, он должен был разбросать эти заряды в воздухе. Но что-то пошло не так. Ракета встряла и рванула в земле, часть зарядов самоликвидировалась, часть повреждённых взрывом разбросало. Но они опасны. Сапёрам ДНР есть работа. 

Вот фото кассетного заряда "Урагана" :

----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 14 апр — РИА Новости. Заявление Киева о необходимости продвижения силовиков в Донбассе свидетельствует о том, что Украина нарушает минские соглашения, заявил журналистам заместитель командующего оперативным командованием самопровозглашенной ДНР Эдуард Басурин.

https://ria.ru/world/20170414/1492258583.html

----------


## Avia M

ВАШИНГТОН, 24 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Борис Макаров/. Соединенные Штаты шокированы и глубоко опечалены гибелью на востоке Украины соотечественника, работавшего фельдшером Специальной мониторинговой миссии (СММ) ОБСЕ, и призывают Россию "использовать свое влияние" на ополчение с тем, чтобы ОБСЕ смогло провести полноценное и своевременное расследование взрыва автомобиля патруля СММ на территории провозглашенной Луганской народной республики (ЛНР). Об этом говорится в сообщении Госдепартамента.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Госдеп призвал РФ использовать влияние для проведения расследования ОБСЕ взрыва в ЛНР - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> ВАШИНГТОН, 24 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Борис Макаров/. Соединенные Штаты шокированы и глубоко опечалены гибелью на востоке Украины соотечественника, работавшего фельдшером Специальной мониторинговой миссии (СММ) ОБСЕ, и призывают Россию "использовать свое влияние" на ополчение с тем, чтобы ОБСЕ смогло провести полноценное и своевременное расследование взрыва автомобиля патруля СММ на территории провозглашенной Луганской народной республики (ЛНР). Об этом говорится в сообщении Госдепартамента.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Госдеп призвал РФ использовать влияние для проведения расследования ОБСЕ взрыва в ЛНР - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Посты на эту тему :



Подрыв наблюдателей ОБСЕ - Colonel Cassad

Видео 21+




За время проведения АТО на Донбассе от мин погибло 250 мирных жителей и 470 ранено : diana_mihailova



"	Москва. 24 апреля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - В Донецке и Луганске по-прежнему против ввода международной вооруженной миссии в Донбасс.
       "Такая инициатива противоречит Минскому комплексу мер. Для нас, соответственно, это так же неприемлемо, как и прежде, мы полностью привержены минским соглашениям", - заявил "Интерфаксу" полпред самопровозглашенной Луганской Народной Республики Владислав Дейнего.
       Он отметил, что минский комплекс мер не предусматривает такой формы контроля за мирным процессом.
       В свою очередь в Совете министров самопровозглашенной Донецкой Народной Республики "Интерфаксу" также подтвердили солидарность с Луганском в этом вопросе.
       "Этот вопрос актуален лишь для Украины. У нас на повестке его как не было, так и нет. Минский комплекс мер четко запрещает присутствие на линии соприкосновения и прилегающих территориях вооруженных формирований третьих стран", - сказал собеседник агентства.
       Ранее пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков заявил, что идея введения в Донбасс миротворцев ООН требует обсуждения со сторонами конфликта. Также нужно узнать отношение к ней со стороны самой организации и стран "нормандской четверки".
       Между тем президент Украины Петр Порошенко провел телефонный разговор с госсекретарем США Рексом Тиллерсоном, в ходе которого стороны обсудили размещение в Донбассе международного миротворческого контингента под эгидой ООН, сообщила пресс-служба президента Украины."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=449174


Ну раз известно кто, был не против, возможно устроят "прорыв в дипломатии" для новоизбранных презов штатов и франков. 

У Меркель козырей на руках перед выборами прибавится))


Интересное мнение :





http://gmorder.livejournal.com/6613610.html#comments

----------


## OKA

"У кого-то планы на лето — отдохнуть в крымской Евпатории. А вот какие планы на развитие есть у самого курорта, и как город делит между своими объектами средства ФЦП, Федеральному агентству новостей рассказал заместитель главы администрации Евпатории, начальник управления межнациональных отношений Эльмар Мамбетов.

Евпатория, один из самых знаменитых крымских курортов, в советское время считался «главным по здоровью» в Крыму благодаря сосредоточению санаториев и лечебниц. К сезону 2017 года в городе готовы к работе 68 здравниц, а сам город впервые с украинских времен получает дотации на строительство дорог, жилья, школ и детских садов, а также восстановление и реставрацию своих уникальных архитектурных памятников.

В 2011 году в Евпатории был разработан туристический маршрут «Малый Иерусалим», который принес городу мировое признание в туристической сфере и первое место в конкурсе «Европейская награда за выдающиеся достижения в возрождении приморских городов». Название «Иерусалим» маршрут получил за схожее с легендарным городом расположение храмов нескольких мировых религий в одном своем районе. Практически стена к стене или через пару улиц здесь стоят рядом мусульманская мечеть Шукурулла-эфенди, мусульманский монастырь суфиев Текие дервишей, греческая церковь Святого Пророка Илии, мечеть Джума-Джами, собор Святого Николая Чудотворца, Гезлевские ворота, армянская церковь Сурб-Никогайос, купеческая синагога, еще одна синагога Егия-Капай и храмовый комплекс древнего крымского народа — караимские кенасы.

С переходом в Россию архитектурная и историческая гордость Евпатории получила статус объектов федерального значения, соответствующее отношение и дотации. На срочные противоаварийные работы в мечети Шукурулла-эфенди город потратил 25 млн 170 тысяч рублей: восстановил фундамент, стены, кровлю. Теперь необходимо срочно отреставрировать минарет, который может обрушиться на соседствующее здание Текие дервишей. Мечеть город планирует постепенно довести до такого состояния, чтобы из аварийного объекта она превратилась в действующий мусульманский храм.

«Не могу сказать, что при Украине мои коллеги бездействовали и не делали ничего, чтобы внести вклад в развитие города, — говорит Эльмар Мамбетов. — Но такого финансирования, как при России, у нас не было. Федеральная целевая программа, которая действует на территории республики Крым и города Севастополя, позволяет нам за счет федеральных средств привести в надлежащее состояние городские объекты, инфраструктуру микрорайонов компактного проживания, где люди на протяжении 20-30 лет не видели изменений в этой инфраструктуре. На территории Евпатории три таких микрорайона, в том числе, поселение крымских татар. В двух из них сети инфраструктуры отсутствуют вообще, в другом из дорог были только 400 метров бетонного полотна. До сих пор действует только одна школа на 120 мест, а учатся в ней 370 человек. Мы делаем все, чтобы люди почувствовали перемены и ощутили, что эти перемены глобальны».

По словам замглавы администрации города, 247 земельных участка уже распределены согласно ФЦП, но людям пока нельзя выдать допуски на строительство, потому что в районе предшественниками украинской администрации даже не запроектированы сети. В городе 316 семей ждут в очереди возможности получить жилье, и только сейчас для них начинают строить жилой дом на 180 квартир. В микрорайонах начинается строительство детского сада и школы, а вместо 400 метров бетонного полотна появятся девять километров дорог.

«Мы предвидим, что с 2018 года, когда будет открыт мост через Керченский пролив, поток машин увеличится. Именно поэтому мы уже отрабатываем вопрос парковочных мест, в том числе внутридворовых, планируем реконструкцию дорог с расширением полос, — говорит Мамбетов. — Евпатория пока остается дотационным городом, но мы делаем все, чтобы развивался курортный туризм вне сезона, чтобы в город приходили инвесторы и налаживали производство».

14 объектов Федеральной целевой программы, действующей в Крыму, относятся к городу-курорту Евпатории. Помимо инфраструктуры, социального строительства, архитектурных памятников, в этот список попала набережная Терешковой (как видно на снимках, здесь прямо в эти дни идет реконструкция зеленой зоны, установка мостиков и детских площадок), основная прогулочная зона города и укрепление береговой линии.

Открытие нового курортного сезона в этом году приурочено к 230-й годовщине путешествия Екатерины II в Крым. Поездка российской императрицы из Санкт-Петербурга в Крым и обратно продолжалась шесть месяцев. За это время она посетила Симферополь, Бахчисарай, Севастополь: старые и вновь отстроенные города, через которые пролегал путь ее кортежа. "

https://riafan.ru/737743-vylechit-ot...nicy-evpatorii

В курорте Евпатория))

----------


## OKA

"В Луганске прошла репетиция Парада Победы с участием боевой техники "

----------


## OKA

"Заявление МГБ ЛНР по поводу уничтоженной ДРГ ВСУ и подрыва машины ОБСЕ

    МГБ ЛНР в лице Пасечника. выступило с заявлением по поводу "внезапно" появившейся записи подрыва наблюдателей ОБСЕ под Славяносербском Фиксация подрыва машины ОБСЕ - Colonel Cassad, а так же по поводу недавно уничтоженной ДРГ ВСУ, продемонстрировав запись с телефона одного из убитых ВСУшников На Дебальцевском направлении уничтожена ДРГ ВСУ - Colonel Cassad.




    Имеющиеся у Министерства государственной безопасности ЛНР данные позволяют рассматривать подрыв наблюдателей Специальной мониторинговой миссии ОБСЕ у села Пришиб Славяносербского района как спланированный спецслужбами Украины террористический акт. При этом украинская сторона даже не пытается скрыть свою причастность к нападению на представителей международной организации.
    Говоря об имеющихся свидетельствах, мы прежде всего, должны назвать публикацию видео, на котором зафиксирован момент подрыва патруля.
    В ходе изучения видеозаписи, которая появилась на украинских информационных ресурсах, специалистами МГБ совместно с Народной милицией было установлено: съемка велась из населённого пункта Кряковка Славяносербского района, подконтрольного Вооружённым силам Украины. Нами был проведён сравнительный анализ местности, запечатлённой на кадрах видеозаписи, с данными топографических карт, и установлен квадрат ведения съёмки.
    Обращают на себя внимание также обстоятельства появления данного видео. Имеются сведения, что по дороге, где произошла трагедия, ранее проезжал, в том числе, и грузовой автотранспорт, что свидетельствует о постоянном мониторинге передвижений патрулей ОБСЕ со стороны Украины.

    По нашим данным, 02 мая 2017 года на территорию ЛНР пыталась зайти очередная диверсионная группа, в задачи которой также входило проведение провокаций в отношении представителей международных организаций, работающих на территории Донбасса. Напомню, в районе Светлодарской дуги диверсионная группа ВСУ в составе четырёх человек предприняла попытку скрытного пересечения линии боевого соприкосновения. Используя особенности рельефа местности, диверсанты намеревались проникнуть вглубь территории республики, но были обнаружены. В результате боя трое из них были уничтожены, четвёртый, получив ранения, скрылся.
    О целях группы свидетельствуют не только вооружение и экипировка, но и материалы, извлечённые из телефонов членов ДРГ.
    В связи с активизацией террористической деятельности спецслужб Украины на территории ЛНР обращаюсь к жителям Луганщины, проживающим по обе стороны линии разграничения – быть бдительными и сохранять спокойствие, которое как раз и намеревается подорвать киевская власть. Обращайте внимание на подозрительные предметы и людей, окружающих вас, чтобы не стать жертвой спланированных спецопераций.
    Мы также обращаемся к украинской стороне, которая заявляет о необходимости тщательного расследования гибели наблюдателя миссии ОБСЕ, – предоставить следственному отделу МГБ ЛНР через представителей международных организаций оригиналы видео, на котором зафиксирован момент подрыва автомобиля ОБСЕ и другие, возможно имеющиеся факты, которые помогут в объективном расследовании данного происшествия.

https://mgblnr.org/media/73656380-d4...8-804cfe54b7c7 - цинк "

Заявление МГБ ЛНР по поводу уничтоженной ДРГ ВСУ и подрыва машины ОБСЕ - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

Донецк: Празднование Дня Победы!

----------


## Avia M

> Донецк: Празднование Дня Победы!


Поговаривают, г-н Порошенко обзавидовался. С дебилами подобный Парад в Киеве не провести... :Smile: 

https://youtu.be/xa5BNo1V0zw

----------


## OKA

> Поговаривают, г-н Порошенко обзавидовался. С дебилами подобный Парад в Киеве не провести...


В Киеве состоялся другой парад :






Бессмертный полк в Киеве: varjag2007su

Много где)) 

И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его...

9 мая в Новороссии и на Украине - Colonel Cassad

День Победы в Монголии: dambiev

Парад Победы в Бурятии: dambiev

----------


## Казанец

Говорят, в Николаеве были серьёзные столкновения демонстрантов с бандерлогами. Украинцы маленько просыпаться начали, что ли?

----------


## Avia M

> Говорят, в Николаеве были серьёзные столкновения демонстрантов с бандерлогами. Украинцы маленько просыпаться начали, что ли?


Полагаю, большинство и не засыпало. Палки под рукой пока нет...

----------


## Avia M

> "Заявление МГБ ЛНР по поводу уничтоженной ДРГ ВСУ и подрыва машины ОБСЕ


В продолжение...

официальный представитель Народной милиции ЛНР: «Вчера при анализе перехваченных с серверов украинских операторов материалов СМС-переписки нашими сотрудниками были выявлены сообщения о подрыве машины Миссии ОБСЕ 23 апреля на территории ЛНР. Указываются позывные и имена сотрудников, причастных к проведению этой операции, а также ставится задача на уничтожение автомобиля УАЗ, на котором передвигалась диверсионно-террористическая группа при выдвижении к месту подрыва патруля ОБСЕ».


В ЛНР перехватили СМС-переписку диверсантов о подрыве машины ОБСЕ // НТВ.Ru

----------


## OKA

"19.05.17. Сводка от ополченца с позывным "Крик".

«ВСУ обстреливают прифронтовые районы ДНР и провоцируют позиционные бои на донецком направлении.
На севере Республики вновь подверглись обстрелам Зайцево и северные окраины Горловки.
На донецком направлении идут позиционные бои в районе ясиноватского блокпоста. Ясиноватая и Спартак подвергаются мощным артиллерийским и танковым обстрелам. Украинская артиллерия ведёт огонь по северным окраинам Киевского района города Донецка. В течении дня подвергалась обстрелам макеевская шахта «Бутовская».
На мариупольском направлении украинская армия открыла огонь по контрольно-пропускному пункту в поселке Октябрь. Подверглись обстрелам поселок Куликово и Коминтерново.
Минувшей ночью, в результате обстрелов со стороны ВСУ, были повреждены 11 домов в Донецке, Ясиноватой, Зайцево и Коминтерново.
По итогам предыдущих суток, 18 мая, ВСУ 36 раз нарушили режим прекращения огня. Украинская армия вела огонь из артиллерии, танков, минометов различного калибра, вооружения БМП, гранатометов и стрелкового оружия.
Согласно данным Народной Милиции ДНР, за минувшую неделю украинская сторона 324 раза нарушила режим прекращения огня, выпустив по территории Республики 2146 снарядов и мин»."

https://vk.com/strelkov_info?w=wall-57424472_145346


"19.05.17. Сообщение от военкоров и видео от агентства «NewsFront».

Военкоры: «Горловка продолжительное время сбивает НЛО из ПВО».




Видео: «Телецентр в Тельманово поврежден из-за обстрелов ВСУ. Полностью выведен из строя телецентр в Тельманосвком районе из-за обстрелов с украинской стороны. Об этом сообщил представитель из Министерство связи ДНР
«В связи с ночным обстрелом полностью выведен из строя наш телецентр в Тельмановском районе. С него мы радиовещали радио и телевидение в цифровом формате. Могу сказать, что это является продолжением политики Украины по изоляции собственного населения от информации и по формировании некого вакуума вокруг ситуации в ДНР», — сказал он»"



https://vk.com/strelkov_info?w=wall-...43e53dd75dc766


"19.05.17. Видео от военкора Грэма Филлипса.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP4jZO8vlv8

"Известный британский журналист Грэм Филлипс побывал в Донецке, где подготовил репортаж о положении дел в городе. Проехавшись по окраинам и побывав на ул. Стратонавтов, возле самой передовой, он зафиксировал последствия боёв на данном участке фронта и опросил местных жителей"."

https://vk.com/strelkov_info?w=wall-57424472_145340

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня этой девочке было бы тринадцать лет...



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...9347540&type=3

    Убита украинскими бандерофашистами в мае 2015 года в Горловке, попадание снаряда в жилой дом."

Сегодня этой девочке было бы тринадцать лет... - Печальный странник


"...   
 Два года, как с нами нет Алексея Мозгового

 

    Даниил Безсонов (ака Гудвин):
    "Уже прошло два года, как погиб легендарный комбриг Алексей Мозговой. Мне посчастливилось дружить с Борисычем.
    Это был уникальный человек. Человек несгибаемых принципов, с обострённым чувством справедливости, львиной храбростью и редкой харизмой.
    С потерей Борисыча мы потеряли многое. Мы потеряли частичку нашей души. Частичку души "Русской весны"

    Светлая память Алексею!



    Помни слова Алексея?

    Если я упаду, поднимите мой меч,
    Не меня, только меч поднимите!
    В неразрывном строю русских витязей плеч,
    Несгибаемо правду несите!

    Тому, кто поднимет меч

    Вставай с колен, великий воин!
    Очнись! В твоей ладони – меч.
    Жми в кулаки свои ладони
    Так, чтоб врагу башку отсечь.

    Взыграет сила удалая:
    Взмахни мечом – твоя возьмет!
    Все путы плена разрывая,
    Идем на тьму. Идем вперед!

    А.Мозговой


    Утро нового, чистого дня...
    Не нужны мне богатства без меры,
    Я доволен и тем, что есть.
    Пусть не будет успешной карьеры,
    И друзей, воспевающих лесть.

    Мне бы воздуха больше, простора,
    Как донская бескрайняя степь.
    Чтоб не слышать пустых разговоров,
    И в пустые глаза не глядеть.

    Даже если один я останусь,
    Я не стану просить, умолять.
    Всё забуду, прощу и расстанусь,
    Всем приходится что-то терять.

    Только верю я, утро наступит!
    Утро нового, чистого дня.
    Солнце душу согреет, разбудит,
    И лучами обнимет меня.

    Новый день, новый путь, всё с начала,
    Как хотелось бы без суеты.
    Чтобы больше душа не кричала,
    И судьбы не свистели кнуты.

    А.Мозговой "

Неплохо в мае умереть... - Червонец Андрюха

----------


## OKA

"25.05.17. Сводка от МО ДНР и НМ ЛНР.

"ДНР. За прошедшие сутки ВС Украины 55 раз нарушили режим прекращения огня. При этом применялись РСЗО, артиллерия, танки, минометы, ПТУР, БМП, БТР, гранатометы и стрелковое оружие. в общей сложности обстрелам подверглись 16 населенных пунктов Республики. Три жилых дома повреждены в поселках Трудовские и Старомихайловка на западе столицы ДНР в результате ночных обстрелов. ЛНР. за минувшие сутки три раза обстреляли позиции Народной милиции ЛНР. Обстрелам подверглись районы поселков городского типа Калиново и Фрунзе, села Логвиново."

Видео от ополчения: "Украинские солдаты прицельно бьют по горловскому поселку Гольмовский. Есть разрушения, подробный репортаж на видео".

Сообщение от Ивана Приходько: "Мирная жительница ранена при обстреле украинскими силовиками поселка Гольмовский на севере Горловки. Около 21:00 ВСУ открыли минометный огонь по поселку Гольмовский, ранение получила женщина 74 лет. Зафиксированы также повреждения двух жилых домов на улице Паладина. По предварительной информации, огонь велся из САУ и минометов калибра 82 и 120 мм."

https://vk.com/strelkov_info?w=wall-57424472_145980


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJBfZha0Dek

----------


## OKA

"Совет министров Луганской народной республики подтвердил гибель Владимира Цвяха — командира батальона луганской милиции, легендарного Комбата. Все три года он был на передовой в рядах луганского ополчения.

Комбата провожал весь его родной поселок Ясеновский. Владимир Цвях был легендой и гордостью Луганщины. В рядах ополченцев — еще одна брешь, тяжелая потеря.

"Он встал на защиту своей родины и поднял за собой остальных. И мы всегда шли за ним с твердой уверенностью в победе. Потому что ему нельзя было не верить. Он был очень сильный и мужественный", — отметила Татьяна Мальцева, медсестра отряда Владимира Цвяха.

Он одним из первых принял "русскую весну" на Донбассе, создав в луганских Ровеньках отряд самообороны. Они не хотели брать в руки оружие, но пришлось, когда даже двоюродный брат с Украины заявил, что пойдет воевать с сепаратистами.

Октябрь 2014 года. Бои за Бахмутскую трассу. Это была образцовая операция, полностью разработанная Комбатом. Подписав Минские соглашения, украинское командование отказалось выводить некоторые свои части за линию разграничения. Более того, 32-й блокпост у села Смелое решили усилить бронетехникой.

Подразделение Владимира Цвяха в составе батальона Дениса Кудрина перерезает единственную дорогу на 32-й блокпост. В котле оказываются более 100 бойцов 80-й аэромобильной бригады. Несколько дней к ним безуспешно пытаются прорваться украинские танки и БТРы. Их жгут, а генералы посылают на убой все новую и новую бронетехнику.

32-му блокпосту предлагают просто уйти. Бессмысленные жертвы никому не нужны. Комбат лично идет на переговоры с белым флагом. Впереди — двое, еще два бойца их прикрывают. Одеты во что попало. В посадках снайперы держат дорогу на прицеле. Комбат делает предложение о сдаче блокпоста.

112 украинских солдат в итоге покинули блокпост с личным оружием, но оставив бронетехнику, и уже украинскому телевидению рассказали, как все было на самом деле: "Их командир нас вывел, что шокировало Они свое слово сдержали".

На блокпосту закончились продовольствие и вода. Ее собирали на растянутую пленку. Иногда продукты отправляли ополченцы. От украинского командования шли только приказы держать оборону.

А еще они слали на прорыв танки, превращая Бахмутку, по словам самих же украинских солдат, в "долину смерти". Здесь сгорели 22 единицы бронетехники со всем экипажем и солдатами на броне.

"Мы могли бы и их забрать, то есть их уничтожить в любой момент, даже когда они выходили, но Комбат дал им слово", — вспоминает Олег Дубинин, командир роты народной милиции ЛНР.

Однажды Олег Дубинин успел закрыть собой Комбата. Тогда, в бою на высоте 175, он получил автоматную очередь в грудь — четыре пули.

Командир, тоже раненый, навещал друга в госпитале. Олег сожалеет, что не смог прикрыть его в этот раз. Ему только пришлось выносить комбата из последнего боя.

"Он был как отец, как наставник, истинный командир, который всегда вёл нас вперед. Это нас и сплотило. Настоящая офицерская дружба, которая не предается ничем", — отметил Дубинин.

Комбат подорвался на мине вместе с Павлом Янчуком — командиром батальонной разведки — на линии соприкосновения в районе города Счастье. Командиры, наверное, могли бы остаться в штабе, но тогда погиб кто-нибудь другой.

Он так и остался навсегда их комбатом, уйдя вслед за теми, кто слова "Родина", "честь" и "мужество" понимал точно так же, как их отцы и деды, веками защищавшие эту землю."

Вести.Ru: Луганщина потеряла Комбата

----------


## OKA

"СК РФ возбудил очередное дело по фактам обстрелов ВСУ гражданских объектов в Донбассе

По данным ведомства, ранения получили пять мирных жителей

Следственный комитет РФ возбудил очередное уголовное дело по фактам применения украинскими силовиками запрещенных средств и методов ведения войны. Об этом сообщила официальный представитель ведомства Светлана Петренко.

По данным следствия, 22 и 24 мая 2017 года военнослужащие ВСУ и Нацгвардии Украины нарушили режим прекращения огня. Выполняя заведомо преступный приказ командования, они произвели артиллерийский обстрел объектов гражданской инфраструктуры в поселке Гольмовский Никитовского района города Горловки, поселке Яковлевка Ясиноватского района Донецкой области и микрорайоне Трудовские города Донецка.

В результате применения тяжелого вооружения, ранения получили пять мирных жителей. Мотивом преступления явилась политическая и идеологическая ненависть, связанная с отказом населения Донбасса признать легитимность действующей власти.

СК РФ продолжает последовательно фиксировать военные преступления украинской армии в Донбассе и устанавливать причастных к ним должностных лиц."

СК РФ возбудил очередное дело по фактам обстрелов ВСУ гражданских объектов в Донбассе

----------


## OKA

"В ЛНР началась эвакуация из-за наступления ВСУ

Как сообщили Лайфу в Народной милиции ЛНР, из-за наступления киевских силовиков началась эвакуация детей из населённых пунктов Донецкий, Березовское и Голубовское. Мероприятия проводят сотрудники МЧС республики совместно с НМ ЛНР и администрацией города Кировска.

Известно, что ВСУ с самого утра мощно обстреливают всю линию фронта в ЛНР. Под огонь миномётов и артиллерии попали Бахмутка, Желобок, Кировское, Калиново, Фрунзе. Украинские военные используют танки, БМП и пехоту.

— В 6 часов 20 минут со стороны подконтрольных киевским силовикам н.п. Новотошковское и Крымское противник произвёл артиллерийский обстрел населённых пунктов Кировск, Желобок и Донецкий, применяя при этом 152-мм и 122-мм артиллерию, БМП-1 и БМП-2. Разрушения получили 27 домов. Ранен местный житель н.п. Кировск. В 9 часов 10 минут противник силами до двух взводов перешёл в наступление в направлении н.п. Желобок, применяя при этом СПГ и стрелковое оружие. В районе Урочище Волчье при поддержке 120-мм и 82-мм миномётов противник совершил перемещение, используя рельеф местности, и в настоящее время ведёт огонь из ПК, АГС, СПГ по Желобку, — рассказали в Народной милиции ЛНР.

Сообщается, что подразделения НМ удерживают позиции, не давая бойцам ВСУ продвинуться.

Помимо этого, как сообщили в НМ республики, под прикрытием обстрелов в Кировске активизировались диверсанты."

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...tuplieniia_vsu

----------


## OKA

https://news-front.info/2017/06/20/vs...
Авторская съемка военкора команды News Front Александра Киевского.

----------


## OKA

Легализуются с добрыми намерениями :

Украинский правосек работает с детьми в Новороссийске - Colonel Cassad

Сразу дружить с администрацией, а там раз-два и в дамки)) Через дам))


Допы :

http://novorossportal.ru/news/chp-ka...novorossiyske/

Да там не один деятель ... Какие-то бизнесы, автобусы. Бл.  Отлично "вписались в рынок".

Видать у протоукров какая-то системная программа, по впискам в нынешние росс. обстоятельства... Наверное к чемпу мира, и к майданам готовятся. Или крыши для своих и схроны сытные устраивают.

Из каментов детские стишки про печеньки :

"...Пожалели дети Бармалея,
Крокодилу дети говорят:
"Если он и вправду сделался добрее,
Отпусти его, пожалуйста, назад!
Мы возьмём с собою Бармалея,
Увезём в далёкий Ленинград!"
Крокодил головою кивает,
Широкую пасть разевает,-
И оттуда, улыбаясь, вылетает Бармалей,
А лицо у Бармалея и добрее и милей:
"Как я рад, как я рад,
Что поеду в Ленинград!"

Пляшет, пляшет Бармалей, Бармалей!
"Буду, буду я добрей, да, добрей!
Напеку я для детей, для детей
Пирогов и кренделей, кренделей!

По базарам, по базарам буду, буду я гулять!
Буду даром, буду даром пироги я раздавать,
Кренделями, калачами ребятишек угощать.

А для Ванечки
И для Танечки
Будут, будут у меня
Мятны прянички!
Пряник мятный,
Ароматный,
Удивительно приятный,
Приходите, получите,
Ни копейки не платите,
Потому что Бармалей
Любит маленьких детей,
Любит, любит, любит, любит,
Любит маленьких детей!"

http://www.chudesnayastrana.ru/barmaley.htm

Как-то даже не смешно...

----------


## OKA

"Военнослужащий ДНР из авдеевской промзоны . Командир взвода ВС ДНР рассказал ФАН об особенностях военных действий на этом участке фронта."

----------


## OKA

"Грэм Филлипс выложил достаточно подробное описание нападения ДРГ ВСУ на ЛНРовских тыловиков.

Диверсионная группа из состава Сил специальных операций (ССО) ВСУ 24 июня проникла на территорию ЛНР в районе автотрассы Т-1303 Луганск-Лисичанск, известной как "Бахмутка" и совершила нападение на группу военнослужащих одного из подразделений тылового обеспечения народной милиции. В результате инцидента два военнослужащих Народной милиции погибли, четыре были захвачены киевскими силовиками.
Проведенное разбирательство с привлечением судебно-медицинских экспертов и сотрудников Прокуратуры выявили ряд подробностей пленения военнослужащих Народной Милиции Луганской Народной Республики:
- 26 июня в Стахановском отделении судебной медицинской экспертизы производилось исследование тел двоих погибших военнослужащих. При исследовании тела одного из погибших военнослужащих НМ ЛНР были установлены следующие телесные повреждения: множественные кровоподтеки и ссадины головы, туловища и конечностей, переломы костей лицевого скелета, перелом левого плеча, три колотых ранения груди, двенадцать пулевых ранений туловища и конечностей, - заявил судмедэксперт Дмитрий Маловичко.
При осмотре тела второго погибшего судмедэксперты установили также ряд телесных повреждений: телесные повреждения в виде множественных кровоподтеков и ссадин головы туловища и конечностей, перелом ребер с обеих сторон, огнестрельного пулевого ранения живота и грудной клетки, а также огнестрельных пулевых ранений в области головы.
- Все повреждения являются прижизненными, люди испытывали мучения и истязания во время причинения им телесных повреждений, - подчеркнул Маловичко.
Врач судебно-медицинский эксперт Денис Мосин отметил, что попавшие в плен к украинским карателям военнослужащие ЛНР были жестоко убиты.
Начальник следственного отдела управления по надзору за соблюдением законов в военной сфере Генпрокуратуры ЛНР, советник юстиции Леонид Ткаченко подчеркнул, что при взятии военнослужащих в плен к ним применялись определенные физические методы воздействия, о чем свидетельствует обстановка с места происшествия и многочисленные следы крови на одежде.
- После доставки военнослужащих в Северодонецк к ним применялись пытки и истязания для того, чтобы получить определенного рода информацию, которая интересует украинскую сторону, - резюмировал Леонид Ткаченко.
По словам представителя Генпрокуратуры, подобные действия явно свидетельствуют о том, что украинская сторона не соблюдает нормы международного права, в частности, в области прав человека. Также украинской стороной грубо нарушаются правила ведения войны, которые установлены нормой Международного права.
Вышеуказанные факты будут исследованы в рамках расследования уголовного дела, которое возбуждено по факту применения запрещенных Международными договорами средствами и методами ведения войны представителями Вооруженных сил Украины, добровольческими батальонами и наемными вооруженными лицами, выступающих на стороне Украины, вооруженной агрессии против гражданского населения народа Республики, а также по факту геноцида против жителей Луганской Народной Республики."

Фото :

https://m.vk.com/wall262707630_411435

Нападение на тыловиков ЛНР - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"В центре Луганска прогремел взрыв рядом с Домом правительства. Погибла женщина, скончавшаяся по дороге в больницу. Еще несколько человек получили ранения. По предварительным данным сработало самодельное взрывное устройство заложенное в мусорную урну.
Несколько ранее в комментариях спрашивали, саммит G20 начался, а кровавых провокаций на Донбассе по этому поводу нет. Мол, очень странно. Но довольно предсказуемо "Украина напомнила о себе".
Несколько ранее МГБ ЛНР уже сообщало, что готовится провокация против ОБСЕшников, которых ГУР МОУ уже один раз подрывало...."

Подробности :

Теракт в Луганске - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"Донецк, 26 июн – ДАН.    Процесс регистрации Представительского центра ДНР во Франции прошел без эксцессов, оформление документов заняло около трех недель. Об этом сегодня в беседе с корр. ДАН сообщила член учредительного комитета центра Светлана Киселева.

«Представительский центр ДНР во Франции был зарегистрирован в префектуре Марселя. Проблем и препятствий при этом никаких не было. Регистрация прошла по упрощенной форме», — сказала Киселева.

По ее словам, процесс регистрации занял всего три недели, оформление документов шло в соответствии с французским законодательством, поэтому длительность процедуры была обычной. «Сейчас собран и подписан полный пакет документов. Решение опубликовано в официальном журнале правительства», — добавила она.

Представитель центра подчеркнула, что идея наладить связи с Республикой появилась сразу после создания министерства иностранных дел ДНР.   Инициатором сотрудничества выступил бывший региональный советник Прованса Жераль-Юбер Файяр, который впоследствии возглавил представительство ДНР в Марселе.

Ранее сегодня и.о. главы МИД Республики заявила об открытии в ближайшее время представительства ДНР во Франции. Планы сотрудничества сторон были официально закреплены протоколом. Сообщалось, что документ предполагает партнерство в различных сферах, включая социальную и культурную.

Напомним, что центр в Марселе станет пятым по счету в странах ЕС. До этого представительства Республики Донбасса были открыты в Чехии, Финляндии, Италии и Греции."

Каменты жгут :

Теперь и вo Франции - Склерозник

----------


## OKA

"Очередной разведывательный полет БЛА RQ-4A Global Hawk ВВС США , вылетевшего с авиабазы Сигонелла на Сицилии."



Очередной разведывательный полет БЛА RQ-4A Global Hawk ВВС США в районе АТО: diana_mihailova

----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 18 июля. /ТАСС/. Представители провозглашенных Донецкой и Луганской народных республик (ДНР и ЛНР), а также 19 регионов Украины во вторник объявили о создании государства Малороссия. Конституционный акт об образовании нового государства зачитал в Донецке и. о. заместителя председателя совета министров ДНР Александр Тимофеев.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Донецке провозгласили государство Малороссия - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Nazar

Утилизировали сегодня, в Днепропетровске..

----------


## SVVAULSH

> Утилизировали сегодня, в Днепропетровске..


На "Цензоре" бают:Вроде как,- недострелёныш(((.

----------


## OKA

ВСУ ночью обстреляли ДНР

----------


## OKA

"Курсанты Донецкого Высшего Общевойскового Командного училища приняли присягу"

----------


## OKA

По линку :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3662808.html

Познавательно))

https://beregini.wordpress.com/2017/...0%bd/#more-359

----------


## OKA

"Командующий ВС ДНР поздравил личный состав с Днем Танкиста

ВС ДНР поздравляют всех действующих и бывших военнослужащих танковых войск с Днём Танкиста.

В этот день отмечается огромный вклад бронетанковых войск в разгром противника в годы Великой Отечественной Войны.

Сегодня, как и тогда, танковые подразделения ДНР готовы дать отпор врагу, что и продемонстрировали донецкие танкисты во время боёв с украинскими карателями."

Источник: Командующий ВС*ДНР*поздравил личный состав с*Днем Танкиста (+ВИДЕО, ДОКУМЕНТ) | Русская весна


С Днём Танкиста всех причастных !

----------


## OKA

"Поправка ЛНР

    В дополнение к https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3676571.html и к https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3676818.html

 МИД ЛНР отверг предложения США по контролю миротворцами границы ЛНР и РФ.

    Исполняющий обязанности министра иностранных дел самопровозглашенной Луганской народной республики (ЛНР) Владислав Дейнего заявил, что у республики нет проблем на границе с Россией, миротворцы там не нужны. Об этом в четверг, 14 сентября, он сказал в комментарии RT. «На нашей границе с Россией контингента не будет. У нас на этой границе проблем нет. Соответственно, там миротворцы не нужны. (...) Я предлагаю им рассмотреть возможность размещения миротворцев на границе Австрии с Австралией. Заодно и географию выучат», — заявил Дейнего.

    13 сентября руководитель пресс-службы Госдепартамента США Хизер Нойерт сказала, что миротворческие силы в зоне вооруженного конфликта в Донбассе должны быть размещены, в том числе, и на российско-украинской границе. Она уточнила, что в США рассматривают контингент как «потенциальное средство для защиты украинских граждан вне зависимости от их этнической принадлежности и национальности».

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/09/14/deinego/ - цинк

    PS. Собственно, тут нет ничего нового. Официальная позиция РФ заключается в том, что она не может полностью влиять на решения республик и всегда предлагает хунте и ее спонсорам напрямую обсуждать те или иные вопросы с Захарченко или Плотницким. Те естественно отказываются общаться с представителями ЛНР и ДНР и переговоры заходят в тупик, так как при поступлении предложений со стороны Запада, которые не устраивают РФ (в данном случае, предложение Госдепа передать границу), то в Москве делают вид, что всерьез рассматривают варианты, а ЛДНР заявляют, что с ними ничего не согласовывали, и они не согласны, после чего в Москве разводят руками в стиле "вот видите, мы пытались, вносите новое предложение, а еще лучше поговорите с Донецком и Луганском". И так по кругу в течении трех лет.

    Позиция хунты по-факту исключает возможность согласования каких-либо параметров миротворческой миссии в компромисном варианте (что несколько ранее уже обозначили США в виде требований связанных с передачей контроля над границей), а значит война будет продолжаться."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3677529.html

----------


## Avia M

> после чего в Москве разводят руками в стиле "вот видите, мы пытались, вносите новое предложение, а еще лучше поговорите с Донецком и Луганском". И так по кругу в течении трех лет.


Самопровозглашенные республики ДНР и ЛНР могут с 2019 года не получить по крайней мере часть помощи из российского бюджета — эти ресурсы помогут профинансировать строительство и модернизацию инфраструктуры Крыма и Калининградской области. Поручение Минфину России «исключить из проекта федерального бюджета на 2018 год и на плановый период 2019 и 2020 годов в полном объеме расходы на оказание в 2019–2020 годах гуманитарной поддержки отдельным территориям» было дано по итогам совещания у вице-премьера Дмитрия Козака 1 сентября

Подробнее на РБК:
Минфину поручили отказаться от «гуманитарной поддержки» Донбасса :: Экономика :: РБК

----------


## OKA

"Глава ДНР Александр Захарченко присвоил звания Героев Республики двум командирам рот стрелкового батальона, одному из них — посмертно. Соответствующие указы опубликованы сегодня на официальном сайте государства.

«За совершение геройского подвига во имя свободы и независимости Донецкой Народной Республики постановляю: присвоить звание Героя Донецкой Народной Республики и наградить медалью «Золотая звезда» Мороза Александра Анатольевича, командира второй стрелковой роты второго стрелкового батальона войсковой части 08826, старшего лейтенанта (посмертно)», — говорится в тексте указа №232.

Согласно документу №233 за мужество и героизм, проявленные в боевых действиях при защите Республики звание Героя ДНР и медаль «Золотая звезда» получил командир третьей стрелковой роты того же батальона, лейтенант Евгений Дикий.

Оба документа вступили в силу с момента их подписания — 6 сентября 2017 года.

Звание Герой ДНР — высшая степень отличия, присваивается за заслуги перед государством и народом, связанные с совершением геройского подвига во имя свободы, независимости и процветания Донецкой Народной Республики. Герою ДНР вручаются знак особого отличия — медаль «Золотая Звезда», удостоверение к медали «Золотая Звезда» и грамота о присвоении звания."

Сайт :

Захарченко присвоил звания Героев ДНР двум защитникам Республики






> Самопровозглашенные республики ДНР и ЛНР могут с 2019 года не получить по крайней мере часть помощи из российского бюджета — эти ресурсы помогут профинансировать строительство и модернизацию инфраструктуры Крыма и Калининградской области. Поручение Минфину России «исключить из проекта федерального бюджета на 2018 год и на плановый период 2019 и 2020 годов в полном объеме расходы на оказание в 2019–2020 годах гуманитарной поддержки отдельным территориям» было дано по итогам совещания у вице-премьера Дмитрия Козака 1 сентября
> 
> Подробнее на РБК:
> Минфину поручили отказаться от «гуманитарной поддержки» Донбасса :: Экономика :: РБК



Познавательно :

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/7273818.html#comments

----------


## OKA

Итоги состязаний танковых экипажей

----------


## OKA

"В Луганске взорван мемориал погибшим десантникам




    Судя по первым кадрам, взрывчатку заложили в корпус установленной на постаменте БМД.

 

    Это уже далеко не первый пример нападения на памятники в честь ополченцев в Луганске.

    Уровень диверсионной активности в Луганске по-прежнему остается весьма существенным, несмотря на те усилия по борьбе с украинским терроризмом, которые предпринимают МГБ и МВД ЛНР."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3689373.html



https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3688966.html

----------


## OKA

"Торжественное открытие представительского центра самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики прошло вечером в понедельник во французском городе Марсель.

В начале лета представительский центр ДНР был зарегистрирован на территории Франции, он начал работать с 1 сентября.

Торжественное открытие прошло не в том же здании, где функционирует представительство, а в зале отеля Novotel. Как объяснил РИА Новости глава представительства Юбер Файяр, такое решение было принято из соображений безопасности.

"Наша ассоциация решила открыть окно во Францию для народа ДНР. Мы подумали — почему бы не создать такое представительство?" — сказал Файяр РИА Новости.

В первых планах представительства — открытие собственного сайта в сети Интернет, проведение концертов и выставок. "Мы хотим также установить связи между местными школьниками и учениками из Донбасса", — добавил глава представительства.

Ранее в МИД Франции заявили, что представительство ДНР зарегистрировано в стране как ассоциация и не имеет дипломатических статусов и соответствующего иммунитета.

По данным МИД ДНР, представительские центры республики открыты в Греции, Италии, Чехии и Финляндии."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170925/1505534365.html

----------


## OKA

" Интервью с экс-офицером НАТО, воюющим на Донбассе за ДНР: Если долго пинать медведя, он проснется

Бывший офицер НАТО, голландец по имени Паскаль рассказал о тонкостях войны на Украине по стандартам НАТО, своем непростом выборе и практике русского языка.

Паскалю 38 лет, он пошел воевать за Донбасс добровольно. Боец рассказывает о том, что никаким перемирием здесь уже давно не пахнет — прошлой ночью прилетела мина, но военнослужащие ДНР соблюдают приказ не вести ответный огонь.

«Конечно, солдаты ДНР очень мотивированы: здесь их дом, они жили тут до того, как Украина разделилась. Порошенко говорит им уходить домой, но они уже дома», — рассказывает Паскаль.

Примечательно, что до своей поездки на Донбасс он 15 лет назад служил в НАТО. Там Паскаль научился многим вещам, которые пригодились ему в жизни, но с тех пор прошло уже немало времени.

«Вы можете говорить все что угодно про НАТО, но они хорошо подготовлены. И в этом нет ничего странного — они ведут войны по всему миру. Но вы посмотрите, что они натворили в Ливии — разбомбили всю страну и убили больше, чем Каддафи. Есть мнение, что НАТО создало ИГИЛ… Если вы хотите найти информацию – ее полно в Интернете, но наши люди слишком безразличные», — считает боец.

По его словам, голландцы заняты собственной жизнью: платят налоги, работают и думают, что если у них все складывается удачно, то и в мире все в порядке. Паскаль придерживается другого мнения — он думает, что его бывшее правительство спонсирует войну, и не хочет платить за это.

«Здесь очень добрые люди. Они постоянно спрашивают, зачем я сюда приехал, привез ли с собой свою семью, и благодарят от всего сердца за то, что я сделал. В Голландии же всем плевать на происходящее. В Донбассе люди видят войну на протяжении трех лет, им тяжело заводить новых друзей — иногда это заметно», — говорит Паскаль.

Судя по всему, после окончания войны собеседник решил осесть здесь, в Донбассе, и самостоятельно заниматься образованием своих детей. «Они не вернутся в Голландию, — говорит он, — там их научили многим бесполезным вещам». Паскаль хочет, чтобы на его детей не влияла система, и никто не указывал им, как думать и что делать.

Говоря о системе, боец вспомнил свою службу в НАТО и попытался сравнить стандарты армии НАТО пятнадцатилетней давности с уровнем подготовки ВСУ.

«Я нахожусь здесь достаточно долго, чтобы знать, как воюют украинские солдаты. Если НАТО будет инструктировать украинскую армию, конечно, они будут использовать более эффективную тактику, нежели сейчас. И я вижу, что до стандартов НАТО украинская армия явно не дотягивает. Мы сражаемся здесь оружием советского производства, технологии НАТО явно лучше», — анализирует боец.

Сейчас Паскаль понемногу учит русский язык. Другие бойцы, в свою очередь, через него учат некоторые выражения на английском и немецком. «Они когда с Погранцом тут вместе сядут разговаривать — хоть за живот хватайся», — посмеивается командир. В экстремальных ситуациях и условиях боя языковой барьер бойцам не помеха — они объясняются жестами. Самым сложным для произношения для голландца оказался «грецкий орех» и позывной его друга «Погранец»: Паскаль почти три месяца пытался сложить язык в узелок.

Каких-то грандиозных планов на будущее доброволец не строит, однако в случае «большой войны» готов продолжать защищать Донбасс.

«Если долго пинать медведя, в какой-то момент он проснется. В Берлине они уже были дважды, и в случае чего ответ будет достойным. Я против фашизма, и буду на вашей стороне», — метафорично заключил Паскаль."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1042170.html

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 29 сентября. /ТАСС/. ФСБ России распространила видеозапись задержания в Крыму двух подозреваемых в шпионаже в пользу украинской разведки.

Как следует из видеозаписи, которая есть в распоряжении ТАСС, задержанный военнослужащий Дмитрий Долгополов признался, что работал на Главное управление разведки Минобороны Украины.

"Я передавал секретную информацию Главному управлению разведки минобороны Украины",  - сказал он на допросе.

Ранее в Центре общественных связей ФСБ сообщили, что в Симферополе задержаны граждане Российской Федерации Сухоносова Анна Станиславовна и Долгополов Дмитрий Александрович, который проходит военную службу на территории Республики Крым.



ТАСС/ЦОС ФСБ

"Указанные лица собирали и передавали спецслужбам Украины составляющие государственную тайну сведения о деятельности частей и соединений Черноморского флота", - сообщили в ФСБ.

В отношении задержанных возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного статьей 275 УК России ("Государственная измена")."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Задержанный за шпионаж военнослужащий признался в передаче информации украинской разведке - Происшествия - ТАСС

Вопрос только в том, что это "шпигуны" из прынцыпа, за копэечку, или "приЕхали на лечение" ))

----------


## OKA

"Оперативная съемка задержания украинской ДРГ в ЛНР "





"Министерством внутренних дел Луганской Народной Республики выявлена и задержана очередная диверсионно-разведывательная группа украинских спецслужб, действовавшая на территории Республики. Данное формирование специализировалось на нападениях на государственных служащих и депутатов различных рангов.
«В частности, задержанные лица причастны к разбойному нападению на одного из руководителей коммунального предприятия Луганской Народной Республики. При совершении данного преступления семья руководителя была взята в заложники, преступники требовали ценности и деньги, но благодаря умелым действиям всего личного состава Министерства внутренних дел преступники были по горячим следам задержаны. Дают сейчас показания, у них изъяты вещественные доказательства, причем не только по этому преступлению – это целый ряд преступлений», – рассказал генерал-майор полиции Игорь Александрович Корнет.

Возглавлял группу некий Чапоров Олег Николаевич, 1972 года рождения. К сожалению, это единственный член группы, которому удалось скрыться. Сейчас силами правоохранительных органов Республики принимаются меры по его задержанию.

«Обоснованно могу сказать, что данная группа подозревается в совершении двойного убийства депутатов Народного Совета Республики», – отметил Министр внутренних дел ЛНР.

Как подчернул И. А. Корнет, правоохранителями установлено, что группа Чапорова, как и ранее задержанная «группа Сливок», являются звеном в цепи бандформирований, которые забрасываются на территорию Республики Службой безопасности Украины и Главным управлением разведки Минобороны Украины. Участники групп формировались как из профессиональных диверсантов, так и из рядовых граждан нашей Республики, которые в 2014-2015 годах выезжали по ряду причин на территорию Украины, где были завербованы спецслужбами Украины.

Как напомнил Министр внутренних дел, «группа Сливок» специализировалась на терроре рядовых граждан и правоохранителей и совершении террористических актов на объектах инфраструктуры нашей Республики.

«Они также задержаны, однако, двое членов этой группы скрываются в Харькове. Но хочу сказать, это продлится не долго, у нас достаточно сил и средств, чтобы они ответили перед нашим судом», – подчеркнул Министр внутренних дел И.А.Корнет. - Украинское государство сегодня заинтересовано в дестабилизации Республик Донбасса. Не сумев победить Донбасс в честном бою, они используют все инструменты грязной террористической войны, которая направлена на создание атмосферы страха, паники в наших республиках. Но усилиями всего силового блока, эти цели не будут достигнуты украинскими спецслужбами».

Кроме того, как отметил Игорь Александрович Корнет, эти действия направлены на создание негативного имиджа наших Республик в СМИ, как Украины, так и всего мирового сообщества. «Но эти цели не будут достигнуты, – еще раз отметил И.А.Корнет – наши граждане сами видят, что вполне справляемся с постоянно возникающими угрозами».

В качестве еще одного примера, генерал-майор полиции И.А.Корнет привел задержание исполнителей и пособников убийства начальника управления Народной милиции полковника О.Анащенко. Благодаря слаженной работе уголовного розыска, патрульной полиции, ГИБДД, экспертной службы, ОМОН «Беркут» и специальных подразделений бандиты были задержаны уже спустя несколько часов после совершения ими теракта. Членами этой террористической группы были действующие офицеры Главного управления разведки. Как отметил И.А.Корнет, они дают признательные показания не только в этом убийстве, но еще в ряде других не менее кощунственных преступлений.

«У них изъяты видеоотчеты о совершении убийств сотрудников Народной Милиции, сотрудников правоохранительных органов. Данная группа подло убила одного из наших офицеров, подполковника полиции. Но, сколько веревочке не виться, все равно, конец будет. Для них он уже настал», – подчеркнул И.А. Корнет.

За этой группой, по словам Министра, тянется целый шлейф преступлений не только в Луганской, но и в Донецкой Народной Республике, а также в Российской Федерации. Правоохранителями получены достоверные данные о подготовке целого ряда террористических актов в РФ. Кроме того, была получена ценная информация об организаторах и исполнителях покушений на полковников ДНР Арсена Павлова (Моторолу) и Михаила Толстых (Гиви).

В ходе расследования преступной деятельности всех групп были получены неопровержимые данные о том, что задержанные причастны к ряду преступлений, совершённых на территории ЛНР в 2014 и 2015 годах: убийствах, разбоях, мародёрствах и т.д. В распоряжении МВД ЛНР имеются признательные показания по эпизодам в Луганске, Металлисте, Хрящеватом, Новосветловке, Лутугино, Чернухино. Это, прежде всего, военные преступления и террор в отношении мирного населения.  Данные материалы передаются в Следственный Комитет Российской Федерации и приобщаются к единому уголовному делу относительно геноцида Народов Донбасса.

Также Министр прокомментировал своё участие в заседании Комитета по вопросам государственной безопасности и обороны, работы правоохранительных органов и судебной системы, законности, защиты прав и свобод человека и гражданина. По словам И.А.Корнет, события, произошедшие во время заседания Комитета – это тоже одно из звеньев одной цепи.

«Следствие всех этих событий в Народном Совете, которые происходили, только одно – это неосознание некоторыми нашими депутатами и государственными служащими о том, что они становятся инструментом игры украинского преступного режима. И каждое их действие какую-то долю внесло в дестабилизацию обстановки в нашей Республике. Посмотрите, какая реакция. Очевидно, что она была подготовлена. В СМИ Украины взрыв произошёл буквально через несколько минут после этих событий. Но опять-таки из-за недальновидности, а может быть, ещё и неопытности, наших государственных служащих это происходит. Я думаю, люди осознают это и впредь таких ошибок не будут допускать», - сказал генерал-майор полиции.

Также И. А. Корнет прокомментировал заявления депутатов НС ЛНР о том, что в Республике недостаточна правовая база деятельности правоохранительных органов. Министр внутренних дел напомнил журналистам, что ЛНР всего 3 года и в своё время всё приходилось начинать с «чистого листа».

«Каждый законодательный акт проходил через наши руки, через наши сердца. Никто нам не подсказывал, никто не «сбрасывал» «сверху», - сказал И.А.Корнет.- И есть настоящие патриоты нашей Республики, которые продолжат работу и все огрехи в законодательстве будут исправлены. Конечно же, и Министерство внутренних дел достойно всегда воспринимает критику. У нас, как и в любой работе, есть огрехи. К этой работе по исправлению наших ошибок происходит практически круглосуточно».

Также Министр внутренних дел ЛНР прокомментировал и работу «горячей линии» для жителей Луганщины. По словам И. А. Корнет, «линия» стала постоянным источником большого массива информации о происходящем на временно оккупированных ВСУ территориях. «Население сбрасывает пелену со своих глаз, события в Киеве это им подсказывают. Наконец-то до людей доходит, что они сейчас борются с той преступной властью, они сами борются. А мы начинали эту борьбу. И где же мы их противники? Наверное, стоит задуматься уже об этом», - сказал генерал-майор полиции. Кроме того, Министр добавил, что на «горячую линию» поступают сообщения не только о преступлениях украинских карателей, но и о правонарушениях, совершенных должностными лицами ЛНР. Министр подчеркнул, что в условиях внешней угрозы этим сообщениям уделяли недостаточно внимания. Но МВД ЛНР вовремя получило напоминание о том, что перед законом все равны и поэтому в ближайшее время эти внутренние сигналы также будут отрабатываться. «Я уже не раз говорил и повторяю: неприкосновенных у нас в Республике нет и не будет», - подвёл итог Игорь Александрович Корнет.

ЦВО МВД ЛНР "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1148242.html

----------


## OKA

"Власти провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) планируют запустить железнодорожное сообщение с Российской Федерацией.
Об этом заявил в четверг глава республики Александр Захарченко в ходе онлайн-конференции с жителями Донбасса и Украины.
"В планах правительства есть проект запуска поезда в Россию, как, впрочем, и электрички до Ростова", - сказал он.
Сейчас Донецк связан в рядом российских городов автобусными маршрутами, а из Ясиноватой до российской границы можно доехать поездом."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ДНР планирует запустить железнодорожное сообщение с Россией - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Крупная колонна украинской бронетехники, пытавшаяся подобраться к линии фронта для скрытной атаки позиций ДНР и ЛНР, была уничтожена ополченцами. Всего Украина потеряла 57 боевых машин: танков, БМП, грузовиков с живой силой и топливозаправщиков.

Обо всем этом сообщает в своем блоге донецкий военный корреспондент Марина Харькова. Она отмечает, что конкретное место и время боестолкновения известны, однако пока их не будут предавать огласке из соображений военной секретности. Также она заявляет, что за последние 12 дней украинские армейцы методично предпринимают попытки нарастить свою военную группировку вблизи Донецка и на Светлодарской дуге. Таким образом, уничтоженная колонна — одна из нескольких, которые Украина скрытно перебросила в направлении линии разграничения.

Военный эксперт, глава информационно-аналитического центра «Кассад» Борис Рожин уверен, что участившиеся в последние дни обстрелы Донецка могут быть местью Украины за потерянную бронетехнику.  

«Стоит отметить, что в первоначальном сообщении нет привязки к тому, где именно была уничтожена эта бронетехника, как именно проводилось ее огневое поражение, какие потери понес противник и т.д. Пока информация достаточно размыта. Возможно, в дальнейшем появится больше информации о данном столкновении и обстоятельствах, в которых оно произошло. В любом случае, недавняя эскалация на линии фронта — обстрелы Донецка, обстрелы на горловском направлении — свидетельствует о том, что потери с украинской стороны действительно имели место и спровоцировали ВСУ на истеричные ответные действия. Вполне возможно, что это — месть ВСУ за уничтоженную бронетехнику»,— отметил Рожин в беседе с корреспондентом Федерального агентства новостей.

Вполне возможно, считает военный эксперт, что описываемый инцидент мог произойти в  районе населенного пункта Опытное. Вчера вечером оттуда пришли сообщения о пожаре на военном складе ВСУ. «Может быть, артиллерия ДНР накрыла там какие-то скрытые элементы военной инфраструктуры противника, что и привело к потере столь значительного числа бронетехники украинской стороной. На данный момент ситуация остается типичной: позиционная война с периодическими артиллерийскими обстрелами и локальными эскалациями. Пока потери не влияют на общую стратегическую обстановку», — предполагает Борис Рожин.

«Официально за вчерашний день руководство так называемой АТО заявило всего о двух раненых. Известно, впрочем, что украинское военное командование предпочитает в своих отчетах  «размазывать» крупные разовые потери в живой силе на недели или месяцы. То есть, когда слишком много убитых и раненых, то о двух-трех сообщают сегодня, о двух-трех — завтра, и так далее. Это позволяет не травмировать украинское общество. Так что, если, кроме бронетехники, Украина также понесла серьезные потери в живой силе, это будут долго скрывать.Крупные потери в Донбассе очень больно бьют по стабильности режима в Киеве», — подводит итог Борис Рожин.

Автор: Иван Верихов"

https://riafan.ru/993796-mest-vsu-za...trelov-donecka


"Донецк, 5 ноября. Группа украинских диверсантов была ликвидирована на территории Донецкой народной республики. Об этом в воскресенье сообщила военный корреспондент Марина Харькова.

Согласно предварительным данным, злоумышленники могли быть причастны к инциденту, который произошел в конце октября.

«Диверсионная группа врага в количестве четырех человек попыталась возле Донецка пройти к позициям — возле того места, где 10 дней назад погибли наши бойцы, не заметив противника — они были застрелены. На этот раз ДРГ ВСУ была засечена и ликвидирована», — цитирует слова Харьковой издание «ПолитНавигатор».

Напомним, ранее представители ДНР сообщили о том, что Вооруженные силы Украины около 60 раз нарушили режим перемирия в зоне военного конфликта в Донбассе. Кроме того, украинские силовики продолжают обстреливать Донецкую фильтровальную станцию.

Автор: Алексей Громов"

https://riafan.ru/993623-donbass-gru...pakh-k-donecku

----------


## OKA

"Вечером, 12 ноября, на границе ЛНР и ДНР в районе Дебальцево и Светлодарского плацдарма завязался мощный бой с украинскими оккупантами с применением тяжелой артиллерии. 

"Артиллерийский бой завязался в районе Дебальцево-Светлодарского плацдарма. Очень шумно, в основном летит в сторону Логвиново", - говорится в сообщении военкоров.

Ранее сегодня украинские вооруженные формирования открыли огонь из 120-мм минометов по южным районам ДНР. В результате обстрелов был обесточен поселок Октябрь. 

Напомним, боевики ВСУ более 40 раз за сутки нарушили перемирие в ДНР."

https://www.novorosinform.org/news/77357

----------


## Avia M

ЛУГАНСК, 21 ноября. /ТАСС/. Глава провозглашенной Луганской народной республики (ЛНР) Игорь Плотницкий во вторник выступил с заявлением по поводу ситуации в Луганске.
"Сегодня в центре Луганска жители города могли видеть большое количество людей в военной форме, заявляющих, что участвуют в учениях по приказу руководства министерства внутренних дел ЛНР, - заявил он. - Данная ситуация является продолжением вчерашних кадровых изменений по законному отстранению от занимаемой должности министра внутренних дел".
Плотницкий заверил, что "ситуация находится под контролем руководства Луганской народной республики и в ближайшее время будет полностью решена". "Сейчас руководство ЛНР делает все возможное, чтобы обеспечить безопасность жителей городов республики", - сообщил он.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Глава ЛНР выступил с заявлением в связи с ситуацией в республике - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Всю ситуацию он вначале назвал «инсинуациями», однако после заявил, что бывший министр «пошел на такую авантюру, как попытка государственного переворота и захват власти». По словам Плотницкого, прежние нарушения Корнета были «совсем одним», а попытка захвата власти — это «совсем другое».

В итоге Плотницкий поручил разобраться с этим Генеральной прокуратуре ЛНР, однако это, как стало очевидным к нынешнему моменту, уже не сможет быть исполнено: по данным «Новой газеты», после заявления Плотницкого силы Корнета при поддержке боевиков ДНР задержали главного прокурора, военного прокурора и их заместителей.

Всех их увезли в Народный совет ЛНР, ранее захваченный Корнетом.

Таким образом, к настоящему моменту в Луганске сохраняется двоевластие, при этом остается непонятным, располагает ли Плотницкий какими-либо силами: на совещании он ссылается исключительно на закон, не говоря о какой-либо иной реакции на происходящее.

Корнет захватил Генпрокуратуру ЛНР, которой Плотницкий поручил разобраться с ним - Политика - МК

Почему то агентство Телеграфное отмалчивается?

----------


## Avia M

Не секрет, что социально-экономическая ситуация в ЛНР с каждым годом становится только хуже. Никакого выхода из кризиса не видно, а все надежды возлагаются только на Минские соглашения, которые никто выполнять не собирается. В этих условиях «кормовая база» в Луганске стремительно сокращается, что приводит к обострению борьбы за контроль над ней. Разгребать эти конфликты вынуждена Москва, которая не может допустить, чтобы усилия последних трех лет пошли прахом из-за разборок луганских политических деятелей.

Луганск затянул Москву в паутину разборок: Кремль ищет выход - Политика - МК

"- Тогда мы сварим кашу, - улыбнулся Штирлиц, - хорошую кашу...
- Что я должен делать?
- А ничего. Жить. И быть готовым в любую минуту к тому, чтобы сделать
необходимое."

----------


## Avia M

Кто стучится в дверь ко мне с толстой сумкой на ремне...





> Бежавший руководитель Луганской народной республики Игорь Плотницкий прилетел в Москву из Ростова. Очевидцы заметили главу ЛНР около 19 часов в аэропорту Шереметьево 23 ноября. Видео с беглецом опубликовал Александр Коц на своей странице в соцсети.
> Плотницкий прибыл в Шереметьево почти в 19.30. Он летел «эконом-классом» на борту SU-1157 «Ростов-Москва». На кадрах можно увидеть, что глава республики идет по аэропорту без охраны с небольшой сумкой на плече и пиджаком в чехле.


Глава ЛНР Игорь Плотницкий отправился в Москву из Ростова-на-Дону - Новости Ростова-на-Дону и Ростовской области - МК Ростов-на-Дону

----------


## Avia M

В пятницу министр госбезопасности ЛНР Леонид Пасечник сообщил, что глава республики Игорь Плотницкий написал заявление об отставке по состоянию здоровья, он назначен уполномоченным от Луганска по исполнению минских соглашений по Донбассу. Исполнять обязанности главы ЛНР до выборов по решению Плотницкого будет Пасечник.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171124/1509563633.html

----------


## OKA

"Донецк, 2 декабря. Командование ДНР сообщает о повреждениях в результате обстрела со стороны украинских силовиков в пригороде Докучаевска.

Как рассказал заместитель командующего оперативным командованием самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики Эдуард Басурин, снарядами ВСУ в поселке Ясное были повреждены два дома по улице Щорса, три - по улице Валова и автомобиль.

Докучаевск расположен в 40 километрах к югу от Донецка. Численность населения здесь около 25 тысяч человек. Город находится у линии соприкосновения и регулярно подвергается обстрелам со стороны ВСУ.

Ранее сообщалось, что за прошедшие сутки ВСУ выпустили более 600 боеприпасов по территории ДНР."

https://riafan.ru/1002899-donbass-do...so-storony-vsu

----------


## OKA

> "Вечером, 12 ноября, на границе ЛНР и ДНР в районе Дебальцево и Светлодарского плацдарма завязался мощный бой с украинскими оккупантами с применением тяжелой артиллерии. 
> 
> "Артиллерийский бой завязался в районе Дебальцево-Светлодарского плацдарма. Очень шумно, в основном летит в сторону Логвиново", - говорится в сообщении военкоров.
> 
> Ранее сегодня украинские вооруженные формирования открыли огонь из 120-мм минометов по южным районам ДНР. В результате обстрелов был обесточен поселок Октябрь. 
> 
> Напомним, боевики ВСУ более 40 раз за сутки нарушили перемирие в ДНР."
> 
> https://www.novorosinform.org/news/77357



Перед Н.Г. , стопудово...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIxeRo9gLeY

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Как стало известно ранее, российские военные собираются покинуть СЦКК на Украине. Письмо об отзыве своих офицеров из совместного центра по контролю и координации передали специальной мониторинговой миссии. О причинах и последствиях таких действий корреспонденту «Комсомолки» рассказал депутат народного совета ДНР Мирослав Руденко.

Первый момент (почему Россия выводит своих военных из СЦКК, -ред.) Со стороны Украины была создана ситуация из-за которой военным из Российской Федерации невозможно было проводить какую либо работу. Письма от российской стороны уже были. Это один момент. Второй момент (чем это аукнется Донбассу, - ред.) Мы видим, что Украина не идет по пути взятых на себя обязательств в соответствии с минскими протоколами. 

https://www.donetsk.kp.ru/daily/26771.5/3803926/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Про пленных :

Луганский Информационный Центр — Вернувшиеся. Ополченец Михаил Федоров: "Это нельзя назвать болью, это уже ощущение смерти"

По наводке :

https://ivakin-alexey.livejournal.com/1219032.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Истории вернувшихся из плена :

http://lug-info.com/news/one/vernuvs...t-ubivat-31327

http://lug-info.com/news/one/vernuvs...-posadke-31428

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 9 февраля. /ТАСС/. Несколько человек, причастных к убийству командира батальона "Сомали" Михаила Толстых (позывной Гиви), задержаны. Об этом в пятницу сообщил глава провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) Александр Захарченко.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В ДНР заявили о задержании причастных к убийству Гиви - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Вчера был 1419-й день войны на Донбассе.
Великая Отечественная война длилась 1418 дней."

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8227394.html

----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 27 февраля. /ТАСС/. Правоохранители провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) задержали 22 сотрудника министерства угля и энергетики республики, в том числе и главу ведомства, по подозрению в хищении денежных средств на сумму свыше ста миллионов рублей. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В ДНР за хищения задержаны 22 сотрудника минуглеэнерго, включая главу ведомства - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Относительно истории с повешенной в Днепропетровском СИЗО активистски Антимайдана Марины Меньшиковой https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4018876.html продолжают выплывать новые подробности, в результате чего дело выглядит еще более запутанным, чем казалось на первый взгляд.

1. Как оказалось, у Меньшевиковой был длительный конфликт со своим братом связанный с жилплощадью, причем последний всячески третировал сестру используя местные органы власти, куда он регулярно строчил на нее доносы, выставляя неадекватной и опасной для окружающих.
Вот здесь по ссылке Кто сдал Марину укро-фашистам - Статьи от наших читателей - Усадьба Урсы очень много фактуры (включая документы и ответы гос.органов) указывающей на первоисточник конфликта Меньшиковых, куда были втянуты местные органы власти. По сути, брат Меньшиковой путем распространения информации в местных крымских СМИ и жалоб в органы власти, добивался ее выдворения с территории Крыма, чтобы заполучить вожделенную жилплощадь. По сути, та грязь про Меньшикову которая тиражировалась для обоснования ее высылки, в медиа попадала во многом с подачи ее брата.

2. Как указывается в расследовании вышедшем на "Царьграде" https://tsargrad.tv/articles/gibel-a...-suicid_114418, именно преследования со стороны брата привели к тому, что она носила при себе молоток, который позднее она использовала для самозащиты в Днепропетровске, когда на нее напал "ветеран АТО" (хотя по другом версии, молоток Марина взяли из местного реквизита в театре). При этом, когда Марину отпустили правоохранители, ее брат накатал и на них жалобу.

3. По опубликованной справке о том, что у Меньшиковой в 2014-2015 году было российское гражданство, ясности пока нет. Возможно ее появление в украинских источниках связано с тем, что она была при Меньшиковой в числе тех документов, с которыми ее выдворили из Крыма. Обстоятельства ее получения (если справка подлинная) пока остаются загадкой.

4. Вопрос о том, является ли днепропетровский Красиков родственником крымского Красикова так же до конца не прояснен, но с учетом общественного внимания к данной истории, уверен, что фактура еще всплывет."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4021792.html

----------


## OKA

"... ещё раз попытаемся дать более-менее адекватную оценку ситуации, сложившейся на донбасском театре военных действий. Регион, где уже на протяжении более чем трёх лет армии молодых Донецкой и Луганской народных республик вынуждены сохранять высокий моральный дух и боевую устойчивость в среднеинтенсивном конфликте с провластными украинскими войсковыми формированиями и нацбатами, как никогда ранее приблизился к эскалации активной фазы военного противостояния, исход которой и определит будущее ЛДНР. Потуги включения «Минска-2», «нормандского формата», а также регулярных так называемых «сверок часов» между Владиславом Сурковым и Куртом Волкером в процесс мирного урегулирования на Донбассе так и не дали абсолютно никаких результатов, по которым можно было бы судить о стабилизации ситуации (уменьшения количества раненых и погибших среди мирного населения и военнослужащих корпусов народной милиции республик).

Чего удалось достичь в ходе десятков встреч Трёхсторонней контактной группы в белорусской столице? Критического затягивания драгоценного времени, за которое штурмовой «кулак» ВСУ успел не только усилить и расширить систему фортификационных сооружений по линии «Красногоровка — ДАП — Авдеевка» (осложнит контрнаступление 1-го АК НМ ДНР на кураховском и красноармейском направлениях), но и подтянуть к юго-западным, западным и северо-западным окрестностям Донецко-Макеевской агломерации нескольких десятков батарей ствольной и реактивной артиллерии. И результат этого затягивания мы пронаблюдали 2 февраля 2017 года, когда западные и центральные районы столицы ДНР оказались под массированным огнём ствольной и реактивной артиллерии ВСУ. Тогда по городу отработали несколько батарей 152-мм «Гиацинтов-Б/С» и «Мста-Б», а также несколько батарей реактивных систем залпового огня 9К51 «Град» и 9К57 «Ураган», находившихся на удалении не более 10—20 км от его западных окраин. Это и были прямые последствия «минского формата», который не дал возможности тогдашнему ополчению оттеснить подразделения 25-й отдельной Днепропетровской воздушно-десантной бригады ВСУ, Нацгвардии, «правосеков» и добробата «Азов» в районы Курахово и Селидово.

Но время не повернуть вспять: теперь тактическую ситуацию необходимо рассматривать не только с учётом в разы укрепившихся опорных пунктов ВСУ, но и с оглядкой на расконсервированную бронетехнику и артиллерию, ранее находившуюся на складах в Ровенской и других областях «незалежной». В их число входят: основные боевые танки Т-80Б/БВ, каким-то чудом в ходе обновления получившие более совершенные газотурбинные двигатели ГТД-1250 вместо штатных ГТД-1000ТФ (скорость в 80—90 км/ч и отличные динамические качества этих машин позволяют бронетанковым подразделениям ВСУ получить существенные тактические преимущества на том или ином операционном направлении); более 50 дальнобойных 152-мм САУ 2С3 «Акация», а также Т-72А, получающих сегодня пакет обновления до модификации «АМТ». В нескольких ранних работах мы прогнозировали развитие эскалационного сценария на донбасском ТВД, апогей которого должен был прийтись на февраль—март 2018 года, и на сегодняшний день все предположения чётко соответствуют происходящему. Наступательная операция планомерно подводится к заключительному этапу предвыборной компании в России, когда, по мнению Вашингтона и Киева, силовые ведомства нашего государства будут сконцентрированы на задачах сохранения стабильности в условиях действий оппозиционных ячеек, получающих финансовую поддержку с Запада.

Не менее показательным стало недавнее заявление экс-главы НАТО и советника Порошенко Андерса Фога Расмуссена относительно навязываемой Москве, Донецку и Луганску конфигурации по размещению 20-тысячного вооружённого миротворческого контингента на всей территории республик, включая российскую границу. Своё мнение «говорящая голова» Североатлантического альянса высказал в рамках завершения не принесшей результата Мюнхенской конференции по безопасности. Он призвал «сохранить максимальное давление на Москву посредством имеющихся и нововведённых санкционных рычагов» для склонения нашего внешнеполитического ведомства к согласию с западным вариантом так называемой «миротворческой миссии». Их резолюция — прямой путь к выгодному украинской стороне «хорватскому сценарию», предусматривающему геноцид русского населения Донбасса. В Москве все эти уловки были раскрыты ещё в «зародыше», когда разработка резолюции по миротворческой миссии начала фигурировать в повестке дня на встречах Владислава Суркова с Куртом Волкером, а также в кулуарах главной штаб-квартиры организации в Вашингтоне.

Не глядя на то, что пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков исключил любую возможность введения миссии ООН на Донбасс без предварительной договорённости с главами и МИДами и оборонными ведомствами Луганской и Донецкой народных республик, зацикленные заявления Волкера и Климкина указывают на давно подготовленный план действий по захвату ЛДНР с односторонним введением «голубых касок» из пронатовских государств (Швеции, Финляндии, Австрии и т.д.). Отметим, что термин «недоговороспособность» в отношении Киева и Запада уже давно не котируется, поскольку искать консенсус никто и не планировал.

Заметное усугубление ситуации последовало 20 февраля, в день подписания нелегитимным президентом Украины П. Порошенко преступного законопроекта №7163 «О реинтеграции Донбасса» , который, в обход «Минских соглашений», переносит карательную операцию против армий и мирного населения республик в совершенно иную плоскость: из так называемой АТО в операцию «Объединённых сил». Следовательно, любые действия украинских войсковых формирований против ЛДНР (от артиллерийской подготовки до наступления на том или ином участке линии соприкосновения) будут курироваться объединённым оперативным штабом, который обладает целым рядом преимуществ в структуре подчинения, а также согласования с командованием поступающей информации с ТВД и выработки ответных действий. Более того, будет значительно облегчён процесс оболванивания украинского населения через местные СМИ, ведь бумажная волокита при аккредитации журналистов для создания материала, выгодного Киеву, будет «проводиться» через штаб Объединённых сил по упрощённой процедуре, в то время как СБУ в этой процедуре участвовать больше не будет.

Очень показательным является стремление Киева переформатировать АТО в полноценную войсковую операцию на фоне позавчерашнего заявления спецпредставителя Госдепа США по Украине Курта Волкера, который каждый раз сам себе противоречит. Так, несмотря на отведённый Вальцманом месячный срок (до 1 апреля) на переформатирование командно-штабной структуры управления войсковыми подразделениями на Донбассе под требования «Объединённых сил», начальник Генштаба ВСУ Виктор Муженко анонсирует завершение АТО уже 22 февраля 2018 года. Причина такой спешки в гарантиях, озвученных Куртом Волкером 21 февраля в интервью изданию «Европейская правда». «Ярый приверженец» соблюдения «Минских соглашений» Волкер неожиданно сфокусировал внимание на том, что 210 поставляемых украинской армии противотанковых управляемых ракет FGM-148 «Javelin» в рамках 49-миллионного пакета военной помощи, — это лишь малая часть той военно-технической поддержки, которую Киев получит от Пентагона в ближайшее время. Вот вам и «Минск-2», и консенсус и озабоченность! Нас просто водят за нос, и это факт.

Ещё более выразительным фактом стала информация, полученная от жителей города Мариуполя и работников ГП «Мариупольский морской торговый порт», ставших свидетелями прибытия по меньшей мере 2 или 3 танковых рот в составе 20 — 30 Т-64БВ, «накрытых» динамической защитой «Контакт-1». Примерно две недели назад на данных Ж/Д-ветках отслеживали элементы войскового зенитно-ракетного комплекса «Бук-М1» (самоходные огневые установки 9А310М1 и пуско-заряжающие установки 9А39). Но если этот ЗРК разгрузили в Мариуполе в дополнение к имеющемуся С-300ПС для создания «зонтика ПВО» (на случай ответных действий ВКС России на операцию «Объединённых сил» против ЛДНР), то платформы с Т-64БВ отправились на разгрузку в Волноваху.

Отталкиваясь от давно известной информации, что численность группировки ВСУ в этом районе достигает 5 — 7 тыс. человек, а количество ОБТ различных типов (преимущественно Т-64Б/БВ) 120 — 140 ед., то дополнительное подкрепление в виде 30 аналогичных танков указывает на создание усиленной бронетанковой бригады для «прорыва» севернее Тельманово (через посёлки Прохоровка, Старогнатовка, Глинка, вплоть до российской границы). Известно, что этот танковый «кулак» представлен 28-й и 93-й отдельными механизированными бригадами ВСУ, цель которых — блокирование трассы Старобешево — Тельманово. Со стороны Мариуполя волновахские механизированные формирования украинской армии может поддержать 36-я отдельная бригада морской пехоты ВСУ, которая, очевидно, пойдёт южнее Тельманово. Цель Генштаба ВСУ — создание сразу двух «котлов» на юге ДНР (тельмановского и новоазовского). Неужели они не догадываются о последствиях подобной операции в условиях близости российской границы? Время покажет."


https://topwar.ru/136620-t-64bv-hlyn...zen.yandex.com

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня украинские боевики совершили очередную попытку обострения обстановки. На Мариупольском направлении противник осуществил боевую вылазку. Разведгруппа численностью 15 человек под прикрытием огня минометов предприняла попытку овладеть нашими позициями на линии боевого соприкосновения в районе н.п. Октябрь. Произошло боестолкновение, в ходе которого один из военнослужащих ВС ДНР был ранен, а другой захвачен в плен. Однако противнику не удалось осуществить задуманное. Подоспевшее подкрепление дало отпор врагу и отбросило его назад. Противник понес потери - двое погибших и не менее двух раненых.

Попытка захвата наших позиций и пленного военнослужащего подтверждает подготовку противника к активным наступательным действиям, не смотря на действующее перемирие и режим прекращения огня. Командование ВС Украины стремиться получить данные о построении обороны и подразделениях ВС ДНР на переднем крае.

ВС ДНР готовы дать отпор украинской агрессии. Также наше командование примет необходимые меры для возвращения плененного военнослужащего. Как показывают примеры обращения с нашими военнослужащими в украинском плену, спецслужбы применяют к ним меры психологического давления, психотропные вещества и пытки для получения разведданных и принуждения к лживым заявлениям в средствах массовой информации."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1698149.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

"Все это происходит в контексте закона о реинтеграции Донбасса, но с точки зрения республик, это не значит ничего. Проводится определенная переквалификация действий Киева. И это (закон о реинтеграции – ред.) попытка Порошенко уйти от ответственности за нарушение конституции, которая запрещает использовать Вооруженные силы для разрешения внутренних конфликтов. Порошенко, наверное, пытается уйти от грядущего для него Гаагского трибунала за те нарушения, которые им уже были допущены, начиная с прихода к власти. По сути, он перетягивает на себя функции управления "операцией Объединенных сил": они передаются специальному штабу, а его руководителя назначает сам президент. Тем самым он отодвигает в сторону руководителей СБУ, министерства внутренних дел, с которыми у Порошенко не самые простые отношения", – сказал Родион Мирошник.   

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/radio_brief/20180316/1516559473.html

Смена вывески...

----------


## OKA

" RQ-4B Global Hawk выполняет очередной разведывательный полет над Украиной и Донбассом

  

Предыдущий полет RQ-4 Global Hawk состоялся 11 марта над Украиной, Донбассом и Черным морем в районе Крыма и Северного Кавказа."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1760266.html

----------


## OKA

"В результате обстрела ВСУ Горловки погибла женщина.
Мина прилетевшая на улицу Ордоникидзе убила Любовь Третьяк 1951 года рождения."

Полностью :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4074037.html

...

----------


## OKA

"Украинское посольство взбесила книга командира интербригады из Суоми о войне в Донбассе"

Финны послали сигнал Порошенко*— «Последнюю пулю» - Свободная Пресса - Новости Европы сегодня. Евросоюз 2018. Фото.


"Фото из отчета ОБСЕ о "нарушении Минских соглашений". Техника 2-го армейского корпуса, которая должна принять участие в военном параде в Луганске на 9 мая.



На фронте между тем в последнюю неделю очередное локальное обострение с резким нарастанием к вечеру артиллерийских обстрелов перерастающих в контрбатарейные стрельбы. Возросла и активность ДРГ на "нейтралке". Ничего сверхнеобычного для данного ТВД не происходит ,но на фоне резкой эскалации в Сирии, нельзя не отметить, что фронт на Донбассе синхронно начал прогреваться по инициативе Киева, который конечно надеяться, что если Россия будет связана действиями в Сирии против американской коалиции. Но после того, как в Ростовской области продолжились перегруппировки войск ЮВО, из Киева традиционно начали вопить, что армия РФ готовит вторжение. На деле, подобные приграничные демонстрации служат предупреждением, что попытки силой ликвидировать ДНР и ЛНР плохо закончатся.

В дипломатическом отношении по Донбассу сейчас полный тупик. Шансов на какие-то взаимоприемлемые решения по Украине у РФ с США сейчас нет. НАТО прямым текстом говорит, что санкции и войска на западных границах РФ останутся до того момента, пока Россия не изменит свою политику и не пойдет на уступки. Так как предпосылок для изменения поведения и уступок нет, Холодная война будет продолжаться и далее, а Донбасс будет находится в подвешенном состоянии, потому что стороны уклоняются от инициативы в вопросах масштабных наступательных операций, а дипломатические усилия имеют результат в районе нуля. Если в Сирии РФ и ее союзники владеют стратегической инициативой, то на Донбассе сохраняется позиционный пат. Ликвидировать ДНР и ЛНР хунта не может, а Россия в свою очередь не может заморозить идущую войну. Концепция с вводом миротворцев ожидаемо утонула в том же переговорном болоте, что и Минские соглашения вместе с Нормандским форматом."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4118908.html

----------


## OKA

"...некоторое время назад миссия ОБСЕ на Донбассе публиковала фотографии 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4118908.html 

техники 2-го армейского корпуса, которую должны были использовать для военного парада на 9 мая.
Ну так вот, ночью ВСУ используя данные ОБСЕ отработали из 122-мм и 152-мм орудий по расположению сосредоточенной для парада техники. Хотя конечно, нельзя сказать, что данные о технике брались только с фотографий ОБСЕ, сама подготовка демонстрировалась на официальных каналах ЛНР.
Пострадал парадный Т-34, уничтожено несколько автомобилей. Есть сообщения, что легкие повреждения получил один из Т-72. Потерь в личном составе вроде бы удалось избежать, во всяком случае официальные источники на этот счет ничего не говорят...

..Устраивать подготовку к параду в пределах досягаемости тяжелой артиллерии противника это конечно треш тот еще. При ином стечении обстоятельств, могли потерять куда как больше техники и людей.
Касательно ответки, то ночью шли достаточно сильные прилеты и по ВСУ, официально у хунты вчера 1 убитый и 3 раненых.
В ЛНР пригрозили уничтожать артиллерию ВСУ в случае повторения обстрела.
Как представляется, лучше сначала уничтожить, а потом пригрозить."

Полностью :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4127244.html

----------


## OKA

"Съемочная группа ВГТРК попала под обстрел в Донбассе, ранен звукооператор Игорь Уклеин. Об этом в пятницу сообщил телеканал "Россия 1".

"Под обстрел попала съемочная группа нашего корреспондента Александра Сладкова, ранен звукооператор Игорь Уклеин. Тот самый обстрел, в котором погиб командир бригады "Пятнашка" Олег Мамиев, известный под позывным "Мамай", - сказала ведущая программы "60 минут".

Как рассказал в эфире телеканала корреспондент Александр Сладков, обстрел произошел возле населенного пункта Крутая Балка. По его словам, Уклеин и еще один член съемочной группы Павел Выдрин находились рядом с Мамиевым в момент взрыва гранат, осколками которых был ранен командир бригады "Пятнашка".

"Пострадал больше всего Игорь Уклеин, и Павлу Выдрину досталось", - подчеркнул Сладков, не уточнив, в каком состоянии сейчас находятся сотрудники ВГТРК.

Позже в эфире телеканала "Россия 24" Сладков сообщил, что Уклеин находится в больнице с частичной потерей слуха, Выдрин также в ближайшее время будет туда доставлен. "Ребята в нормальном состоянии", - уточнил он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: звукооператор ВГТРК ранен при обстреле в Донбассе - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Донецк, 21 мая – ДАН. Украинские подразделения накануне вечером совершили попытку прорвать линию обороны ДНР в районе Горловки. Как сообщили в оперативном командовании, в ходе атаки были взяты в плен трое военнослужащих ВС Республики.
«Под покровом ночи враг силами до двух взводов предпринял попытку наступления в районе населенного пункта Гольмовский. При сближении подразделений ВСУ с нашими позициями военнослужащие ВС ДНР открыли огонь по врагу на поражение с нескольких направлений. Под прикрытием шквального огня артиллерии и крупнокалиберных пулеметов противнику удалось вплотную подойти к одной из позиций. Наши военнослужащие героически вели бой, но вражеская группа захватила троих из них в плен. Одного военнослужащего каратели убили на месте», — сказано в заявлении.
Сообщается, что подразделения Киева были остановлены. Одной из вражеских групп удалось отступить с потерями – пятеро убиты и четверо ранены.
Ранее сегодня и.о. мэра Горловки Иван Приходько заявил, что в результате обстрела утром ранены четверо мирных жителей. *мк*ъъ

https://dan-news.info/defence/vsu-vz...andovanie.html

----------


## OKA

Работа в соцсетях :

----------


## Avia M

ДОНЕЦК, 23 мая. /ТАСС/. Ополченцы провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) ликвидировали группу украинских диверсантов, планировавших проникнуть в Горловку.
"Террористы имели цель проникнуть в Горловку для расстрела мирных жителей, используя при этом знаки отличия российской общественной организации "Сорок сороков". Однако данным планам не удалось сбыться. Благодаря профессиональным действиям военнослужащих отряда вооруженных сил ДНР

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Басурин: в ДНР ликвидировали украинских диверсантов - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.....html#comments

----------


## Nazar

Пожалуй добавлю в список.
Застрелен г-н Бабченко. Утилизирован в Киеве.
Если честно, мне даже немного жаль, регулярно скидывал ему по червончику за каждый прочитанный очерк, на пиво. Сам просил и реквизиты оставлял, а у нас, у русских людей, принято подавать убогим.
Но самое смешное, что даже не вызывает сомнений, это то, что застрелен сей г-н ( не от слова господин ), под самое начало Чемпионата Мира. Как раз есть время обвинить Россию и "сурово" покарать.
А самое интересное, когда он переезжал из Евряндии на хохляндию, я его об этом предупреждал.

----------


## Nazar

Ожил клоун..

----------


## Avia M

> Ожил клоун..


Добавим - "оживили клоуны"...

----------


## Гравилётчик

Принесли его домой - оказался он живой  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8669346.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Четыре года...

----------


## Red307

> Четыре года...


Я даже на календарь глянул, не 5е ли декабря сегодня?

----------


## Avia M

ЛУГАНСК, 22 июня. /ТАСС/. Украинский народный трибунал (УНТ) по расследованию военных преступлений режима Петра Порошенко против граждан страны заочно приговорил президента Украины и еще семерых представителей украинской администрации к пожизненному заключению с конфискацией всего имущества.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Украинский народный трибунал заочно приговорил Порошенко к пожизненному заключению - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Я даже на календарь глянул, не 5е ли декабря сегодня?


ДБъ ))

Учимся читатьЪ .

Вести Новороссии

----------


## OKA

" Донецк, 7 авг – ДАН. Трое военнослужащих ДНР погибли сегодня при оказании помощи гражданскому населению. Об этом заявил начальник пресс-службы оперативного командования Республики Даниил Безсонов.

«Сегодня ночью на пульт дежурного скорой помощи нашей Республики поступил звонок от местной жительницы н.п. Набережное (Новоазовский район – прим. ДАН) с жалобой на плохое самочувствие и боль в районе сердца и с просьбой оказания медицинской помощи. Ввиду отсутствия возможности работникам гражданской медицины проехать ночью в прифронтовой район, заявка была переадресована медикам одного из наших соединений на Донецком направлении», — рассказал Безсонов.

По его словам, к больной был отправлен автомобиль «Урал» с водителем и двумя медицинскими работниками — женщинами-военнослужащими. Машина была «оборудована всеми необходимыми знаками отличия, обозначающими его как санитарный автомобиль, кроме этого он двигался не скрываясь, с включенными проблесковыми маячками и приборами освещения».

На подъезде к поселку по санитарному автомобилю с позиций 93-й бригады ВСУ был произведен выстрел противотанковой управляемой ракетой. В результате находящиеся в автомобиле водитель и медики погибли.




«О каких соблюдениях международных конвенций и правилах ведения войны можно говорить в данном случае, если само понятие гуманность уже давно стерлось из умов большинства военнослужащих ВСУ в зоне этого братоубийственного конфликта, — 
заявил Безсонов — Призываем все международные и правозащитные организации обратить внимание на эти зверства украинской стороны» "

https://lat-elenka.livejournal.com/6830026.html

----------


## Avia M

> Призываем все международные и правозащитные организации обратить внимание на эти зверства украинской стороны»


Складывается впечатление, что задача подобных организаций, исключительно в поисках "зверств Москвы" на всевозможном уровне.
Посему, в сторону Киева их голова не видит...

----------


## Avia M

Зверства продолжаются.

ДОНЕЦК, 31 августа. /ТАСС/. Глава провозглашенной Донецкой народной республики (ДНР) Александр Захарченко в пятницу погиб в результате взрыва в Донецке.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Глава ДНР Александр Захарченко погиб в результате взрыва в Донецке - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" Донбасс, 18 сентября. 14-ая бригада ВСУ не дает покоя защитникам ЛНР у западных границ республики. Юг ДНР под минометным обстрелом украинских силовиков. Украинская разведка распространяет фейк о самообстреле ВС ДНР. Последние новости Новороссии — в обзоре Федерального агентства новостей.

Оперативная обстановка

За минувшие сутки в Донбассе зафиксировано 26 обстрелов. Наибольшая интенсивность атак фиксируется на южном направлении ДНР, где Вооруженные силы Украины использовали 120-мм минометы.
онбасс сегодня: фантазии украинской разведки, бизнес ВСУ и деградация украинской армии Новостное агентство

На протяжении последней недели обстрелам со стороны подвергалась и западная граница Луганской народной республики, в большинстве случаев огонь велся с позиций 14-ой отдельной механизированной бригады ВСУ.

Генпрокуратура ЛНР морально давит «защитников» Украины

Сотрудники Генеральной прокуратуры ЛНР установили личности нескольких военнослужащих ВСУ из 14-ой бригады ВСУ. «Товарищам» вменяется участие в обстрелах населенных пунктов республики и объектов гражданской инфраструктуры. Среди них: командир отделения старшина Шафранский М. И., командир отделения младший сержант Глижинский В. А., командир отделения младший сержант Костючок В.Ф., командир отделения прапорщик Филимонов А.В. и командир отделения сержант Николайчук В.Д.

Согласно объективным данным разведки и информации от собственных источников корреспондента ФАН, украинские военнослужащие тщательно следят за СМИ ДНР и ЛНР, а также за сообщениями правоохранителей республик. По мнению сотрудников Генпрокуратуры ЛНР, «осознание того, что где-то на тебя заведено уголовное дело, пусть и в непризнанной республике, не прибавляет уверенности в завтрашнем дне».

14-ая бригада ВСУ продолжает разлагаться

По оперативной информации, не так давно рядовой все той же 14-ой бригады Максим Воловник свел счеты с жизнью, причем это уже далеко не первый случай суицида в ВСУ. Однако командование украинской армии пытается тщательно скрывать подобные факты.

Еще один военнослужащий бригады Сергей Чеботарь погиб вследствие неосторожного обращения с оружием. В оперативном командовании ЛНР уверены, что небоевые потери будут списаны руководством части на обстрелы народной милиции республики.

Бойцы ВСУ наладили бизнес с фермерами

Пока на передовой одни военнослужащие украинской армии сходят с ума и расстреливают себя и сослуживцев, их коллеги с большими звездами на погонах организовывают прибыльный бизнес.

В подконтрольном ВСУ Артемовске предприимчивые военнослужащие 72-ой механизированной бригады наладили бизнес по сбыту местным фермерам дизельного топлива. Установлено, что в течение недели продано более 10 тонн дизеля.

В случае наступления ВСУ на ДНР объем реализованного «налево» топлива может сыграть роковую роль для солдат и офицеров подразделения. Но, похоже, руководству бригады не до высоких рассуждений.

Фантазии украинской разведки

Ленты украинских сетевых изданий пестрят новыми сообщениями от разведглавка Минобороны Украины. Согласно представленной на брифинге МОУ информации, «боевики ДНР» якобы устроили разборки из-за обстрела собственных позиций 15 сентября, в результате чего двое были убиты и 10 ранены.

Донбасс сегодня: фантазии украинской разведки, бизнес ВСУ и деградация украинской армии

Из «фактуры» только дата — 15 сентября. Корреспондент ФАН связался со своими источниками на передовых по всем ключевым направлениям. Никто из опрошенных не подтвердил данную информацию. В Горловке ответили, что «нужно быть полным кретином, чтобы с неизменной в течение многих месяцев линией фронта перепутать направления и ударить по своим». Не подтвердилась информация и о якобы разборках, о которых заявляет украинская разведка.

Донбасс сегодня: фантазии украинской разведки, бизнес ВСУ и деградация украинской армии

Если проанализировать само сообщение, то становится ясно, что расчет «украинской разведки» был на простого потребителя информации, который за годы после «революции гидности» перестал задавать вопросы. Те же, кто знает, как действительно обстоят дела на фронте, прекрасно понимают, что за подобными сообщениями стоит одна цель — дискредитация военнослужащих ДНР и ЛНР, без аргументов, доказательств и фактов.

Автор: Николай Романенко "

https://riafan.ru/1100930-donbass-se...kievskoi-armii

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Вести Новороссии


" Геннадий Дубовой о "Мотороле". Сегодня 2 года, как погиб Арсен Павлов.



"Человек длинной воли. Ровно 2 года назад назад убит русский герой, лучший командир Новороссии, Арсен Павлов. Моторола…
Сокрушаться, произносить дежурно-страдальческие речи "ушёл не вовремя, до срока", "он столько ещё мог бы сделать" – нельзя, грешно. Он – в отличие от сотен миллионов человекообразных, родившихся только затем, чтобы безвестно сгинуть – своё земное предназначение исполнил.
"Широк человек, я бы сузил", – эта формула великого Достоевского, вложенная им в уста героя "Братьев Карамазовых" в юности вызывала у меня протест и раздражение, ибо вокруг наблюдалась сплошь серая масса, сновали толпы одномерных человекоподобных, о коих можно было сказать лишь одно: "узок человек, я бы расширил…"

Мало встречал я в своей жизни тех, о ком с восхищением и неизбывной благодарностью могу сказать: "Широк человек! Никаких для него нет преград!" Один из них – Арсен.
Почему он так хотел воевать? Ответ обывателя ущербно-примитивен: жажда острых ощущений, стремление почувствовать себя сверхчеловеком, убивать безнаказанно, купаться в лучах славы…
Моторола – подлинный пассионарий, человек длинной воли, с внутренней энергией, перехлестывающей через все психологические и социальные плотины, выросший в бедной семье в лихие, сгубившие миллионы русских людей годы ельцинщины, мог стать антигероем. Но всем существом своим он воспротивился окружающему беснованию, он знал: предназначение его иное – героическое.

В лихие и пустые 90-е Эдуард Лимонов писал: "Наше общество ничего не может предложить молодежи, кроме мрачных обязанностей мента, солдата, пьяного веселья молодого рабочего или мрачной жизни заключенного…" Эту оценку, не будучи знакомым с творчеством Эдуарда Вениаминовича, в разговоре со мной Моторола воспроизвёл почти дословно. Неправедных богатеев, одержимых потребительством крыс в человечьем обличье он свирепо презирал.
Наделённый природным умом и редчайшим в наше время нравственным чутьём он научился себя контролировать, направлять энергию на благо окружающих. Ему было открыто: каждый из нас создан из утрат и несбывшихся надежд, обрести в земной юдоли можно лишь право на героическую смерть и светлую память потомков. У него был только один способ заслужить такое право – стать прославленным воином, и он стал им.

Политики он чурался. На вопрос, каким видит политическое и социально-экономическое устройство Новороссии отвечал: "Не вникаю. Как народ решит. Главное – чтобы все русские жили в одном большом государстве, и не было такого социального неравенства, как сейчас".
Не был Моторола ни романтиком-идеалистом (в отличие от большинства ополченцев первой волны), ни простоватым батяней-комбатом, каким его выставляли публике федеральные СМИ.
Был он в хорошем смысле прагматиком, бойцом, задавшимся целью стать первым во всём, а это предполагало воинскую карьеру и медийную поддержку. Недалёкие соратники и откровенные завистники упрекали его в стремлении к саморекламе и пиару, чуть ли не в звёздной болезни. А командир использовал свою, победами заслуженную славу как инструмент, и только. В отличие от расплодившихся ныне виртуальных героев он за известность и любовь народа платил собственной кровью.
По опыту чеченской кампании он знал: чем известнее подразделение – тем больше страха испытывает противник, а это значит, что победы можно достичь с меньшими потерями. Чем выше звание и влияние – тем легче решать проблемы снабжения, вооружения, обучения своих бойцов и больше пользы можно принести им и обществу в целом.

Моторола единственный в моей жизни человек, который полностью соответствовал формуле идеального руководителя, был тем, кто при минимуме противоречивой информации в меняющихся обстоятельствах любой степени сложности способен в кратчайший срок дать поведенческий максимум – руководство к действию для себя и подчинённых, обеспечивающее достижение цели.
Рассчитывая умалить славу лучшего, непобедимого командира Новороссии, убили его подло, не в открытом сражении. Они просчитались: убить можно только того, кто не жил в высшем смысле, не слился с душою народа. А командир, оставшись в нашей памяти, продолжает воевать.
С войны возвращаются только трусы да мёртвые. Живые навсегда остаются в бою, их – живых – всегда слишком мало, чтобы возвращаться, они не могут бросить тех, кто снова и снова должен идти в атаку. За Новую Россию. Во всех смыслах Новую и Великую. За страну, в которой у каждого должно быть и будет великое будущее".

https://vk.com/strelkov_info?w=wall-...cf530dba050819 - цинк "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4522487.html




" В Марьевке (на территории Луганской Народной Республики) при обстреле ВСУ погибли мать и дочь.

Две женщины, мать и дочь, погибли в поселке Марьевка в субботу в результате обстрела со стороны киевских силовиков. Об этом сообщил официальный представитель Народной милиции ЛНР подполковник Андрей Марочко.
"13 октября в 17.45 в результате обстрела из миномета калибра 120 мм (выпущено восемь мин) с направления Золотое по н.п. Марьевка погибли две гражданские женщины: 1971 г.р. (минно-взрывные травмы, осколочное ранение левой стороны грудной клетки с повреждением внутренних органов, осколочное рваное ранение бедра левой ноги с повреждением кровеносных сосудов) и 2001 г.р. (минно-взрывные травмы, открытая черепно-мозговая травма с повреждением головного мозга, осколочные рваные ранения обеих бедер с повреждение кровеносных сосудов). Это мать и ее дочь", - сказал он.

http://lug-info.com/news/one/mat-i-d...ilitsiya-39197 - цинк

Пошибшую женщину звали Ковтун Лариса Юрьевна, дочку - Ковтун Анастасия Юрьевна. "

Плюс фотографии последствий обстрела Коминтерново :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4518621.html

...

----------


## OKA

" История последнего боя танка номер 23. "Безымянных" героев звали Дима и Илья "



Пост здесь :

https://kenigtiger.livejournal.com/1926669.html


Батальону «Спарта» присвоили звание «Гвардейский» :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nxddAqBeAs

----------


## Red307

В общем и целом  за что они там воюют то? А то центральные каналы уже замалчивают эту тему, отделываясь дежурным "хунта снова обстреляла школу". 
Не кажется, что эта война уже всем надоела?

----------


## OKA

> В общем и целом  за что они там воюют то? А то центральные каналы уже замалчивают эту тему, отделываясь дежурным "хунта снова обстреляла школу".


В двух слова не объяснить. Интересующиеся читают две соотв. ветки . 




> Не кажется, что эта война уже всем надоела?


Это большая политика, к сожалению. Терминология в стиле - "надоела" малоприменима.

А население республик, конечно, смертельно устало от тянущейся неопределённости и постоянных обстрелов со стороны укробандер .

----------


## OKA

" Силы противовоздушной обороны Народной милиции самопровозглашенной Луганской Народной Республики сбили беспилотный летательный аппарат Вооруженных сил Украины, проводивший разведку в районе населенного пункта Сокольники, сообщил начальник пресс-службы управления военного ведомства ЛНР Яков Осадчий.
       "Вчера в районе населенного пункта Сокольники расчетом воздушного наблюдения одного из подразделений Народной милиции Луганской Народной Республики был сбит беспилотный летательный аппарат противника типа "Фантом", проводивший разведку с целью корректировки артиллерийского огня по территории республики", - сообщил Я.Осадчий во вторник журналистам.
       По его утверждению, украинские военные в течение последних двух суток активизировали воздушную разведку вдоль линии соприкосновения на Донбассе с использованием запрещенных минскими соглашениями беспилотных летательных аппаратов. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=496219

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Россия обвинила Киев в готовящемся наступлении под Мариуполем

На линии соприкосновения в Донбассе в ближайшие дни Киев может устроить военную провокацию. Об этом заявила официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова, ее слова приводит РИА Новости.

Как сообщила Захарова, власти Украины предполагают воспользоваться введенным ранее из-за инцидента в Керченском проливе военным положением и устроить наступление в направлении Мариуполя. Таким образом они собираются захватить контролируемую руководством самопровозглашенной ДНР территорию Приазовья и выхода на границу с РФ.

О возможной провокации со стороны украинских силовиков ранее заявляли и в самой ДНР. По словам руководителя представительства самопровозглашенной республики в СЦКК Руслана Якубова, Донецк готов принять экстренные меры в случае атаки. "

https://ren.tv/novosti/2018-12-14/ro...medium=desktop

Не зря летал над Сивашом амерский RC-эшник.

----------


## OKA

" Будни донбасского перемирия: Обстрелы, диверсии, теракты

Украинские ДРГ продолжают бить по республикам, даже когда замолкают пушки

Дмитрий Родионов

Будни донбасского перемирия: Обстрелы, диверсии, теракты	

Министерство госбезопасности ДНР с 29 декабря 2018 года пресекло шесть попыток вторжения украинских диверсантов в Донбасс. Об этом журналистам сообщил представитель пресс-службы ведомства.

Как уточнили в министерстве, целями диверсантов были транспортные развязки, мосты, железнодорожные пути, а также объекты энергетической сферы.

Напомним, 27 декабря 2018 года, подгруппам по безопасности в Минске в режиме видеоконференции удалось договориться о соблюдении новогоднего перемирия в Донбассе с 29 декабря.

А уже 18 января официальный представитель Народной милиции ДНР Эдуард Басурин рассказал журналистам, что украинская сторона только за одну неделю более 70 раз нарушила режим прекращения огня.

Он также добавил, что украинские силовики применяли минометы, бронетехнику, гранатометы и стрелковое оружие.

В тот же день Глава ДНР Денис Пушилин анонсировал масштабные военные учения. «Принимая во внимание характер действий Украины, считаю, что плановые учения Народной милиции ДНР, которые носят исключительно оборонительный характер, станут залогом укрепления обороноспособности республики и поднятия морального духа наших бойцов», — подчеркнул он.

Днем ранее постоянный представитель России при ОБСЕ Александр Лукашевич заявил, что сторонам конфликта в Донбассе необходимо согласовать меры по деэскалации напряженности вблизи объектов гражданской инфраструктуры, включая запрет на диверсии.

Напомним также, что 2 января в столице ДНР украинскими диверсантами были подорваны опоры железнодорожного моста через объездную автомобильную дорогу Славянск-Донецк-Мариуполь. По счастливой случайности никто не пострадал. Сотрудники МЧС ДНР восстановили опоры в течение ночи.

Ранее, в республике удалось предотвратить еще один теракт. 28 декабря ушедшего года один из сотрудников ДонЖД, выполняя обход пути, обнаружил вблизи путепровода на 1137 км перегона Путепровод — Ханженково подозрительное устройство. Об инциденте было сообщено в МЧС, которое обследовало более протяженной участок и нашло еще две бомбы.

По словам историка, публициста, постоянного эксперта Изборского клуба Александра Дмитриевского, Украина ни на минуту не прекращала войну против Донбасса и не собирается это делать.

— Если полномасштабные обстрелы ей не дают вести Минские соглашения, то остаётся прибегнуть к диверсионным методам.

«СП»: — Шесть попыток вторжения ДРГ для действующего перемирия — это много? Или для этой войны норма?

—Даже одна попытка — это много. Норма равняется нулю. Но и в Донбассе тоже не сидят, сложа руки…


«СП»: — Целями диверсантов были транспортные развязки, мосты, железнодорожные пути, а также объекты энергетической сферы. Чего они хотят добиться?

— Здесь Украина как всегда в своём репертуаре: делается всё, чтобы испортить жизнь Донбассу по классическому малороссийскому принципу «Что не съем — то надкушу!». Но надо понимать, что сколько-нибудь серьёзного ущерба этими диверсиями нанести невозможно: например, в самом начале января в Донецке бандеровские террористы повредили опоры железнодорожного моста, но так их отремонтировали меньше, чем за сутки. Сейчас ждут наступления тёплых дней, чтобы провести полноценный ремонт моста и выполнить те работы, которые нельзя сделать зимой. Но при этом мало в каких СМИ сообщается, что в тот же самый день в ДНР было предотвращено несколько случаев минирования важных объектов.

«СП»: — Постоянный представитель России при ОБСЕ Александр Лукашевич заявил, что сторонам конфликта в Донбассе необходимо согласовать меры по деэскалации напряженности вблизи объектов гражданской инфраструктуры, включая запрет на диверсии. Насколько это реально?

— Идея хорошая. Однако Украина, избравшая путь террора, вряд ли будет соблюдать такие договорённости. Увы, но в Киеве не понимают, что точечными убийствами известных личностей и попытками нанесения ущерба объектам инфраструктуры невозможно разрушить состоявшуюся государственность. И людей террором невозможно склонить на свою сторону.

—Тoлькo за первую неделю 2019 гoда на северо-западной линии фронта у Донецка украинские ДРГ совершили минимум пять попыток проникновения на территорию ДНР с целью убийства или пленения донецких бойцов, — напоминает секретарь ЦК ОКП и экс-представитель МИД ДНР в Москве Дарья Митина.

— В частности, в первые дни нoвoгo гoда пять диверсантов попытались пройти к позиции Алмаз на авдеевской промзоне и к Жабунькам. Была пoпытка прoникнoвения на Дoнецкую фильтрoвальную станцию. O преoтвращении вылазoк укрoДРГ Минобороны ДНР сooбщает, едва ли не ежедневнo. В начале января в райoне Авдеевки была замечена группа инженерной разведки, которая проделывала проход в минно-взрывных заграждениях для ДРГ, правда, безуспешно — двое украинских диверсантов погибли, подорвавшись на минах.

«СП»: — Но ведь перед Новым годом было заключено очередное перемирие…

— Самo пo себе пoнятие перемирия в даннoй ситуации абсурднo. Перемирие — этo сoгласoванный вoюющими стoрoнами перерыв в хoде вoенных действий. Другими слoвами, oбе стoрoны в этoм случае дoлжны признать, чтo ведут пoлнoмасштабные вoенные действия. Украина же свoю карательную oперацию войной не признает. Карательные же oперации перемирий не предусматривают.

Практика пoказывает, чтo ни oднo анoнсирoваннoе перемирие не сoблюдалoсь украинскoй стoрoнoй, статистика oбстрелoв, пoгибших, раненых oдинакoвая, чтo в oбычные дни, чтo в дни «перемирий». Oбычнo перемирия испoльзуются, например, для oбмена пленными, нo в 2018 году Украина так и не согласовала обмен пленными с ДНР и ЛНР, поcледний такoй oбмен сoстoялся аж в декабре 2017 года.

«СП»: — На что чаще всего нацелены диверсии?

— Украинскoй стoрoне удается частo oбестoчивать тoт или инoй приграничный райoн ДНР, а также выводить из строя линии вoдoснабжения, в результате чегo люди, прoживающие вблизи искусственнoй границы, сидят без света или вoды. К счастью, крупных терактoв пoка зафиксирoванo не былo.

«СП»: — А насколько успешны республики в предотвращении диверсий?

— Пo данным МГБ ДНР, благодаря бдительнoсти армии ДНР, ВСУ не смогли реализовать ни одну диверсионную операцию. Плененный на днях украинский сoлдат сooбщил о готовящейся ВСУ диверсии с применением химических средств, нo пoка республикам удается предoтвращать такие пoпытки. С 2014 года в этом смысле наблюдается значительный прoгресс, связанный и с oбретением oпыта, и с кадрoвым укреплением республиканских силoвых структур, и с кoнсультациoннoй пoмoщью, oказываемoй республикам другими странами. Нo расслабляться не прихoдится — границы весьма прoзрачны, а кoнцентрация ВСУ в приграничнoй зoне неадекватнo высoка.

«СП»: — Есть ли способ как-то пресечь диверсии? Вот тут предлагают ввести запрет на диверсионную деятельность…

— «Запрет на диверсии» — этo чушь, примернo такая же, как «а давайте запретим вoйну». А давайте! Вoпрoс o деэскалации и снижении диверсиoннoй активнoсти нерешаем сам пo себе, без разрешения вoпрoса o демoнтаже агрессивнoгo нацистскoгo режима в Киеве. Oпыт прoвалившихся и девальвирoванных Минских сoглашений тoму яркий пример. "

Новости Донбасса: Будни донбасского перемирия: Обстрелы, диверсии, теракты - Свободная Пресса - Денис Пушилин. Донбасс. Военное обозрение. Новости Донбасса сегодня, 21 января 2019 Сводки с Донбасса. Новости ДНР

----------


## OKA

" ВАШИНГТОН, 8 марта. /ТАСС/. Комитет по иностранным делам Палаты представителей Конгресса США в четверг единогласно одобрил законопроект, запрещающий вашингтонской администрации признавать Крым российским. Об этом сообщила пресс-служба данного комитета.

Данный законопроект был принят конгрессменами вместе с рядом других документов. "По единогласному решению инициативы были направлены со внесенными в них поправками [на рассмотрение] Палате представителей [полного состава]", - отметили в пресс-службе.

Текст "Закона о непризнании аннексии Крыма" очень короткий и состоит всего из нескольких предложений. "Запретить правительству США признавать аннексию Крыма Россией, - говорится в документе. - Политика Соединенных Штатов заключается в том, чтобы не признавать де-юре или де-факто суверенитет Российской Федерации над Крымом, его воздушным пространством или территориальными водами".

Законопроект, который был внесен в Конгресс 16 января, запрещает всем государственным учреждениям и ведомствам США "предпринимать какие-либо действия или оказывать какую-либо помощь, которая должна включать признание или подразумевает признание де-юре или де-факто суверенитета Российской Федерации над Крымом, его воздушным пространством или территориальными водами". Однако в тексте отдельно прописано, что президенту дается право делать исключения, если он "решит, что это необходимо для интересов национальной безопасности Соединенных Штатов". Если инициативу одобрят обе палаты Конгресса, она отправится на подпись главе государства.

После государственного переворота в Киеве в феврале 2014 года власти Крыма и Севастополя приняли решение провести референдум по вопросу воссоединения с Россией. В голосовании, которое состоялось 16 марта того же года, приняли участие более 80% имеющих право голоса. За воссоединение с РФ проголосовали, соответственно, 96,7% и 95,6% жителей Крыма и Севастополя. 18 марта президент России подписал договор о принятии Республики Крым и Севастополя в состав РФ, а 21 марта документ был ратифицирован Федеральным собранием. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6198948

Ну слава те , " русский агент "  Trump ))




" Депутат Госдумы Руслан Бальбек прокомментировал законопроект американских конгрессменов о запрете признания Крыма российским.

Ранее комитет по иностранным делам Палаты представителей единогласно одобрил предложение, согласно которому США не признают суверенитет России над полуостровом. При этом американский президент сможет нарушить это правило в случае, "отвечающем интересам национальной безопасности".

Для вступления в силу документ должны также одобрить сенат и глава государства.

Парламентарий назвал подобный шаг тревожным сигналом для Украины.

"США оставили себе возможность для маневра: мол Крым не признаем, но если надо будет, то согласимся с его российским статусом: что называется, политические инсинуации", - отметил Бальбек в комментарии телеканалу RT.

По мнению депутата, подобный шаг поколеблет незыблемую позицию Вашингтона по Крыму.

Крым вошел в состав России после проведенного в марте 2014 года референдума, на котором подобное решение поддержали 96 процентов жителей республики.

В Кремле подчеркивали, что крымчане выразили свою волю демократическим путем в полном соответствии с международным правом. Президент Владимир Путин отмечал, что все попытки оспорить принадлежность полуострова России обречены на провал."

https://ria.ru/20190308/1551648707.html


Обсуждение территориальной целостности РФ подпадает под соотв. законы РФ ))

----------


## OKA

https://kenigtiger.livejournal.com/1963445.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4959979.html






" Видео с памятного мероприятия у Дома Профсоюзов."

...

А это "Марш украинского порядка" :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owqhrtPLevw

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4960984.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Бывают парады в республиках)

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

> 


Серьёзный подход!
Интересно, а бумага фото супер матовая имеется в продаже на местах? :Confused:

----------


## Red307

> Серьёзный подход!
> Интересно, а бумага фото супер матовая имеется в продаже на местах?


Если нет, съездят к "бандеровцам" сфоткаться.

----------


## Avia M

> Если нет, съездят к "бандеровцам" сфоткаться.


Бандеровцы всё на майдане использовали... :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Серьёзный подход!
> Интересно, а бумага фото супер матовая имеется в продаже на местах?


Это требования нашей ФМС. Когда жена гражданство получала, все это проходили, причем не один раз. Сначала ВНЖ, потом гражданство.

----------


## Nazar

> Бандеровцы всё на майдане использовали...


Не, я думаю бумага им позже в котлах нужнее была.

----------


## Avia M

> Это требования нашей ФМС.


Ранее была служба, потом упразднили (вероятно за ненадобностью)...

----------


## Red307

> Это требования нашей ФМС. Когда жена гражданство получала, все это проходили, причем не один раз. Сначала ВНЖ, потом гражданство.


Надеюсь, жена из ЕС бежала.. или из США...
Было бы очень символично))

----------


## OKA

> Серьёзный подход!
> Интересно, а бумага фото супер матовая имеется в продаже на местах?


Достаточно глянцевой. Можно спецовый матовый лак использовать - фотографы в курсе))

Два пшика на лист- и готово))

----------


## Nazar

> Надеюсь, жена из ЕС бежала.. или из США...
> Было бы очень символично))


Символично для кого? И да, она ни откуда не бежала, она просто получила гражданство РФ, как и большинство жителей ее государства, которое в свою очередь, использует флаг РФ как государственный.
По-этому, вы перед тем как что-то сказать, старайтесь тщательней выбирать слова и не применять свои крысиные ( ведь именно крысы вечно мечтают откуда нибудь сбежать ) понятия, к нормальным людям.

----------


## Red307

> Символично для кого? И да, она ни откуда не бежала, она просто получила гражданство РФ, как и большинство жителей ее государства, которое в свою очередь, использует флаг РФ как государственный.


Что это за государство такое, где ещё "используют флаг РФ"??))



> По-этому, вы перед тем как что-то сказать, старайтесь тщательней выбирать слова


Вы сами начали рассказывать историю своей семьи, очевидно предполагая, что никто тут не получал российских паспортов и не в курсе что там и как.))




> и не применять свои крысиные ( ведь именно крысы вечно мечтают откуда нибудь сбежать ) понятия, к нормальным людям.


Как мило. Получается, например, те люди, которые бегут от войны или каких-либо катаклизмов по-вашему крысы))

----------


## Nazar

1) Сами узнавайте, я ваши пробелы заполнять не обязан.
2) Я говорил о получении гражданства, а не паспорта. Паспорт является документом подтверждающим уже полученное гражданство и эти два процесса абсолютно разные. Вы когда-нибудь получали гражданство РФ? Полагаю нет. Но в очереднойраз, с умным видом высказались, что все здесь через это проходили и знают что да как. Хотите опрос устроить, на тему "сколько пользователей сайта прошли через процедуру получения гражданства РФ". Обгадиться не боитесь прилюдно?
3) Херню не порите, вы прекрасно поняли что сказал я, а я прекрасно понял ваш дешевый подкол про ЕС и США.
И пожалуйста, не портите мне и окружающим, прекрасный только начавшийся день, своим присутствием. Если не с кем поговорить, сядьте напротив зеркала. :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> 1) Сами узнавайте, я ваши пробелы заполнять не обязан.
> 2) Я говорил о получении гражданства, а не паспорта. Паспорт является документом подтверждающим уже полученное гражданство и эти два процесса абсолютно разные. Вы когда-нибудь получали гражданство РФ? Полагаю нет. Но в очереднойраз, с умным видом высказались, что все здесь через это проходили и знают что да как. Хотите опрос устроить, на тему "сколько пользователей сайта прошли через процедуру получения гражданства РФ". Обгадиться не боитесь прилюдно?
> 3) Херню не порите, вы прекрасно поняли что сказал я, а я прекрасно понял ваш дешевый подкол про ЕС и США.
> И пожалуйста, не портите мне и окружающим, прекрасный только начавшийся день, своим присутствием. Если не с кем поговорить, сядьте напротив зеркала.


1) Сказал "А" и потом в кусты.))
2) Я родился в СССР. Очевидно, что я получал гражданство РФ. Как и большинство здесь присутствующих.
3)Ну было бы неплохо, если б вам близкий человек рассказал про ужасы западного мира))

День прекрасный. Не думаю, что у кого-то что-то здесь портится))

----------


## Nazar

1) Я вам ничего не обещал. Это вы наивно считаете, что кто-то обязан отвечать на ваши вопросы. Не умеете сами находить интересующую вас информацию, это ваши интеллектуальные трудности.
2) Вы как гражданин СССР, получили вкладыш гражданина РФ автоматически вместе с паспортом. Не надо опять чушь городить. И строить из себя дурака, сравнивая получение гражданства гражданином СССР в 90е и получение гражданства РФ иностранным гражданином сейчас.
3) Мне достаточно вашего перманентного нытья о ужасах мира нашего..;о)

----------


## Red307

> 1) Я вам ничего не обещал. Это вы наивно считаете, что кто-то обязан отвечать на ваши вопросы. Не умеете сами находить интересующую вас информацию, это ваши интеллектуальные трудности.
> 2) Вы как гражданин СССР, получили вкладыш гражданина РФ автоматически вместе с паспортом. Не надо опять чушь городить. И строить из себя дурака, сравнивая получение гражданства гражданином СССР в 90е и получение гражданства РФ иностранным гражданином сейчас.
> 3) Мне достаточно вашего перманентного нытья о ужасах мира нашего..;о)


Видите, какой прекрасный у нас диалог. 
А говорили "порчу вам" что-то))

----------


## Nazar

Ну что, нашли какое государство использует флаг РФ на равне с государственным?

----------


## Red307

> Ну что, нашли какое государство использует флаг РФ на равне с государственным?


Жду, когда вы сами напишете. ))
Вам же ужасно хочется это сделать..

----------


## Nazar

> Жду, когда вы сами напишете. ))
> Вам же ужасно хочется это сделать..


Я вам уже кажется говорил о наивности..
Для вас мне даже текст на клавиатуре набирать не охота. Делаю это исключительно благодаря врожденной вежливости к собеседнику.;о)

----------


## Red307

> Я вам уже кажется говорил о наивности..
> Для вас мне даже текст на клавиатуре набирать не охота. Делаю это исключительно благодаря врожденной вежливости к собеседнику.;о)


А кажется, что вы просто "ломаетесь"))

----------


## Nazar

> А кажется, что вы просто "ломаетесь"))


Да мне плевать что вам кажется. Так дешево троллить, можете своих коллег по работе.. :Wink: 
Не первый раз вам этот простой совет даю.
Я понимаю что вам неудобно признавать тот факт, что вы на ровном месте, в течении нескольких минут, пару раз обгадились, неся какую-то околесицу про то как вы гражданство получали....
Все понимаю, но вы лучше штаны вытряхните, а не пытайтесь увести разговор в другую сторону.
А еще лучше, просто промолчите, не получается у вас сегодня искрометно шутить.

----------


## Red307

> Да мне плевать что вам кажется. Так дешево троллить, можете своих коллег по работе..
> Не первый раз вам этот простой совет даю.
> Я понимаю что вам неудобно признавать тот факт, что вы на ровном месте, в течении нескольких минут, пару раз обгадились, неся какую-то околесицу про то как вы гражданство получали....
> Все понимаю, но вы лучше штаны вытряхните, а не пытайтесь увести разговор в другую сторону.
> А еще лучше, просто промолчите, не получается у вас сегодня искрометно шутить.


"Штаны вытряхнете" - слова школьника. 
Вашему умению уводить разговор ещё учиться и учиться..))

И да, формально я получал гражданство не по рождению.

Кстати, я так понял вы наконец с третьего раза поменяли свое мнение о моей наивности (ура, дошло наконец, что мне все равно откуда ваша жена) в пользу троллинга))
Да вы и не один такой тут))

----------


## Let_nab

Что-то разговор у Вас "ниочём".

Сейчас уже вроде ленивый не знает, что во всю работают официальные структуры в том же Пентагоне, где специальные сотрудники занимаются не только сбором информации по соцсетям и форумам, но и продвигают ПиаР "воинам света" из НАТО и усердно срут на "не идущих с ними сеять демократию по миру", а проще говоря не визжащих под дудку США. То есть специально, с утра до вечера сидят на ставке и работают. Вот даже первая попавшаяся ссылка, чтоб не голословить - https://riafan.ru/1034403-podryadchi...ibervoiska-smi

Тут вот и в Польше такая конторка нарисовалась. Просто с Америкой у нас разница во времени и получается у них "ночная смена". А это надбавки за сложность и напряжённость, так сказать. Надо бюджету Пкентагона экономить и рациональнее работать. Поэтому Польша. Работает с Беларусью и с Россией. Причём кадры подобраны с Украины, которые как бы в общих чертах в курсе наших тонкостей и специфики. И прям живой чат. Только у них ограничение - чат только в рамках их установленного рабочего времени. Это их сразу выдаёт - могут только с 10 утра до 17 вечера, тут ещё сдвиг между московским временем и варшавским.
А так... Подобное..., это как телефонный развод - звонок из банка. Видел на Ютубе видос, где разводила разоткровенничался и признался что звонит с Украины и так подрабатывает на россиянах. Так они там сидят прям с утра до вечера, у них банк данных чуть ли не с МВД России с паспортами, телефонами и т.д., то есть все тонкости знают в мелочах - о чём признаётся разводила...
Так вот из Польши один по секрету признался….

Вот так и в данном случае разговор "ниочём", но с таким *явно заказным и смачно срущим уклоном идейно-политического развода*.

В принципе, без проблем затроллить подобных, и это даже забавляет. Вот Назар умело это делает. Я тоже как-то этим развлекался. Но это надоедает, так как одного затроллишь, другого - но надоедает то, что у них всегда одно и тоже в постах. Походу одни методички пользуют. Нет ничего нового, чтоб реально позабавиться, ну - когда есть полно свободного времени. А с одним и тем же "аргументом" интерес пропадает и своё время попусту тратить становится жаль. Интересно когда там в "пентагоне" попадается такой матёрый волчара. Это уловить легко - не сразу переходит на личности от безысходности своего положения. Кстати, встречный переход на личности тоже не каждый выносит - нервы то не железные, тут тоже своя забава... 

Но даже "ниочём" забавляет не только тут в Курилке, но и по всем веткам!

----------


## Red307

Да мы просто упражняемся в словоблудии. Кто кого подье..нет и просто зарядка для пальцев

----------


## OKA

" Российские паспорта по упрощенной программе получила в Ростовской области первая группа жителей самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики, передает корреспондент "Интерфакса".



Первая выдача российских паспортов жителям ДНР в Ростовской области
Фото: ТАСС, Валерий Матыцин


"Сегодня для вас знаменательный день! Вы приобретаете гражданство Российской Федерации и получаете документ, удостоверяющий личность гражданина великой страны", - сказал в приветственной речи начальник главного управления МВД России по Ростовской области Олег Агарков.

Автобус с жителями ДНР, получающими российское гражданство в пункте выдачи паспортов РФ в селе Покровское, приехал в пятницу днем. В церемонии вручения паспортов участвовали депутат Госдумы РФ Виктор Водолацкий и глава Неклиновского района Виталий Даниленко.

Параллельно с этим выдача паспортов жителям самопровозглашенной Луганской народной республики началась в городе Новошахтинске Ростовской области, передает корреспондент "Интерфакса". Как сообщил журналистам в пятницу представитель министерства транспорта ЛНР, первые 30 жителей ЛНР в пятницу приехали на российскую территорию получать паспорта РФ.

Ранее в пятницу начальник миграционной службы ДНР Владимир Краснощека сообщил, что в РФ также отправились первые 34 жителя ДНР за получением паспортов. "Сегодня это первая поездка. Дальше планируется практически ежедневно доставлять граждан на территорию Российской Федерации согласно тех списков, которые нам предоставляют", - сказал он.

Краснощека также сообщил, что всего на сегодняшний день в ДНР принято более 8 тыс. документов на получение гражданства РФ.

Перед получением паспорта новоиспеченным гражданам РФ было необходимо пройти ряд процедур, в том числе дактилоскопию и принятие присяги.

Упрощенный порядок

24 апреля президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал указ "Об определении в гуманитарных целях категорий лиц, имеющих право обратиться с заявлениями о приеме в гражданство РФ в упрощенном порядке". Согласно указу, такое право получают лица, постоянно проживающие на территориях отдельных районов Донецкой и Луганской областей Украины.

Все территориальные подразделения миграционной службы ДНР начали принимать заявления на получение гражданства РФ с 7 мая.

В тестовом режиме начали работать два центра выдачи паспортов РФ в упрощенном порядке: в Новошахтинске для жителей ЛНР и в селе Покровском Неклиновского района для жителей ДНР. В первый день работы центр в Новошахтинске успел принять 80 заявлений на получение гражданства. По данным соцопроса, 86% жителей ЛНР и ДНР хотят получить российский паспорт."

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/665212

----------


## OKA

" Сегодня первые граждане ДНР получат российские паспорта в рамках указа об облегчении получения гражданства России для граждан ЛДНР.
После рассмотрения поданых в ДНР документов, паспорта должна получить 34 человека.
Всего по данным МВД за месяц подано 12 тыс. обращений. На текущий момент рассмотрено и одобрено 1200 заявок.
Основные проблемы при реализации этого процесса - медленный темп приема и обработки заявлений, различные бюрократические проволочки, а также отсутствие у многих желающих паспортов народных республик, которые надо получать отдельно.
Разумеется, с точки зрения ускорения паспортизации, эти вопросы необходимо решать, чтобы все это не затягивалось.
Еще один момент - в ДНР документов подано больше чем в ЛНР, что связано с организацией процесса. Это прямо скажем совсем не удивило - в ДНР всегда была несколько более организованной, нежели ЛНР, особенно при Плотницком.

Стоит отметить, что власти ДНР объявили, что в 2019 и 2020 годах будут повышены зарплаты для бюджетников и военных. Рост составит до 70%. За счет внутренних ресурсов этот рост будет происходить или за счет дополнительных дотаций из федерального бюджета, не уточняют. Само собой повышение зарплат для бюджетников и военных давно назрело и перезрело - многие друзья и знакомые живущие в республиках отмечали, что на фоне стагнирующих зарплат (и без того небольших), цены даже на товары первой необходимости достаточно кусачие. Повышение также коснется и пенсий, которые зачастую совсем копеечные.

Что касается военных, то повышение зарплат было бы хорошим подспорьем в борьбе с проблемой заполняемости штатной структуры и мертвых душ, когда некоторые части могут иметь от 60 до 80% реального личного состава от штатной численности.
Сейчас банально при равной зарплате, военному проще отслужить контракт и уйти на гражданку, где он получит столько же или больше, без необходимости торчать в окопе. Это особенно касается вопроса удержания в армии технических специалистов.
В общем, посмотрим, как оно на практике будет. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5065320.html

----------


## Nazar

> " Сегодня первые граждане ДНР получат российские паспорта в рамках указа об облегчении получения гражданства России для граждан ЛДНР.
> После рассмотрения поданых в ДНР документов, паспорта должна получить 34 человека.


Получили сегодня 64 человека и тут-же нашлись недовольные организацией процесса.

----------


## Казанец

Логичные последствия недопуска лево-патриотических кандидатов. Посмотрим что будет:

----------


## OKA

" В ночь на четверг произошло боестолкновение ополченцев с диверсионной группой украинских силовиков, информировали в Народной милиции ДНР. По данным военных, бой был неравным. В результате один ополченец погиб, еще один получил тяжелые ранения, а трое бойцов пропали без вести.

Позднее разведка ДНР установила, что пропавшие ополченцы попали в плен к националистам из батальона "Азов", их допрашивают с применением физической силы. В Народной милиции обратились в международные организации с просьбой "немедленно остановить нарушение требований международных конвенций по обращению с пленными".

Между тем, согласно решению Минской контактной группы, в ночь на 21 июля на Донбассе начался бессрочный режим тишины. В этой связи был введен запрет на любое ведение огня. Однако, судя по всему, украинская сторона не собирается его выполнять."

https://rg.ru/2019/08/29/v-dnr-rassk...ersantami.html

----------


## Avia M

Таёжный тупик.




> Глава самопровозглашенной Донецкой народной республики Денис Пушилин рассказал о главной цели ДНР. Об этом сообщается на его сайте.
> "Перед нами стоит одна задача — максимальная интеграция в российское пространство. В идеале — войти в состав России на правах федерального округа", — сказал Пушилин.


https://ria.ru/20190912/1558616733.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Намерения благие, условия современные...

----------


## OKA

" 7 октября 2019 года на территории открытого в тот же день под Луганском парка «Патриот» [на территории бывшего Луганского аэропорта].состоялся военный парад, посвященный пятой годовщине образования Народной милиции Луганской Народной Республики (ЛНР)..."

Остальные ролики :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3804306.html

----------


## OKA

" Военнослужащий ДНР погиб в районе поселка Лозовое на окраине Донецка в результате обстрела со стороны украинских силовиков. Об этом сообщили в Управлении Народной милиции ДНР.

    «Боевики из 28-й бригады под командованием Марченко обстреляли район поселка Лозовое из гранатометов, крупнокалиберных пулеметов и стрелкового оружия. Не обошлось без потерь с нашей стороны. В результате обстрела получил смертельное ранение защитник Республики»,- говорится в сообщении.

Уточняется, что из-за продолжающихся обстрелов доступ сотрудников МЧС ДНР в данный район ограничен. "

Донбасс. Оперативная лента военных событий 01.11.2019

----------


## OKA

" МВД ЛНР предупреждает, что украинские спецслужбы создали фейковый сайт "Госуслуги ЛНР", через который собирают информацию о доверчивых и невнимательных гражданах, которые там регистрируются, предоставляя информацию о себе.




Уважаемые граждане, Министерство внутренних дел Луганской Народной Республики предупреждает, что спецслужбами Украины с целью дестабилизации обстановки в Республике, сбора персональных данных и создания информационной базы данных жителей ЛНР, в сети Интернет создан фейковый сайт: госуслуги-лнр.рус

Прежде всего, Вас должно насторожить то, что перейти к заполнению анкеты на указанной интернет-странице можно сразу без предварительного получения СМС-сообщения на мобильный телефон. В анкете присутствуют обязательные для заполнения поля – «ИНН», «Адрес электронной почты, телефон», «Место фактического проживания в ЛНР», «Семейное положение», а в графе «Дополнительная информация» необходимо указать: военнослужащий (в/ч), участник противостояния агрессии украины против донбасса, сотрудник правоохранительных органов ЛНР, т.д.

Внимание! Указанный интернет-ресурс не имеет никакого отношения к отделениям миграционной службы МВД ЛНР и подаче документов на получение гражданства Российской Федерации.

В системе «Электронная очередь», которая запущена в ЛНР, на сайте умс.госуслугилнр.su. Вы заполняете только поля, где указываете дату рождения, ФИО, выбираете отделение миграционной службы МВД ЛНР и вид услуги: получение паспорта ЛНР, подача документов на получение гражданства РФ или прохождение процедуры дактилоскопирования. Никаких других персональных данных Вам предоставлять не надо. Чтобы избежать провокаций, используйте ссылку умс.госуслугилнр.su. на официальном сайте МВД ЛНР в разделе «Информация о гражданстве», вкладка «Новости».

В общем, будьте осторожны и смотрите, где регистрируетесь, чтобы потом не обнаружить себя в какой-нибудь базе СБУ, что может быть особенно неприятно при пересечении границы."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5400945.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Как и ожидалось, больших прорывов саммит "Нормандской четверки" в Париже не принес. Его основной посыл - стороны договорились договариваться дальше. Причины столь незначительных результатов достаточно очевидны - главный игрок в лице США просто не участвует в этих переговорах.

По сути, главным достижением саммита была договоренность, что через 4 месяца он будет повторен, что автоматически означает, что война продлевается еще на 4 месяца. Как раз к тому моменту, когда исполнится год с момента избрания Зеленского под обещания принести мир. Как видим, год пройдет, а мир не наступит. Люди всегда будут глупенькими жертвами обмана и далее по тексту...

По остальным пунктам:

1. Договорились поменять всех на всех до конца года. По сути это очередная попытка выполнить хотя бы один из пунктов Минских соглашений.
Так как существуют серьезные проблемы с списками, особенно относительно тех, кто сидит на Украине, уверен, что и после нового года проблема удерживаемых лиц не исчезнет.

2. По транзиту газа договоренностей нет. Договорились договариваться дальше.

3. Отвода войск не будет, Украина не хочет отводить войска.

4. Украина хочет назад границу и выборы по украинским законам, Россия как обычно призывает выполнять Минск-2 и вести переговоры с ЛДНР.

5. Формулу "Штайнмайера" (и фактически Минск-2) должны как-то впихнуть в законодательство Украины (что выглядит маловероятным, тем более что Зеленский заявляет о несогласии с пунктами Минска-2). Россия и Германия настаивают на пролонгации закона об "особом статусе Донбасса", потому что без него Минск-2 якобы не выполним, хотя и с ним он тоже не выполним.

6. Должны придумать еще 3 пункта, где на камеру будут разводить войска до апреля 2020, там где разводить не будут, война будет продолжаться как обычно.

7. Крым фактически не обсуждался. но там собственно и обсуждать нечего.

8. Будет новое "новогоднее" перемирие до конца года, которое конечно же ни одного дня выполняться не будет. Как обычно.

Из прочего.

1. Россия отрицает свою причастность к убийству чеченско-грузинского боевика на территории Германии.

2. По поводу WADA и бана российского большого спорта будут судиться, чтобы сборные могли выступать под российским флагом.

К следующему саммиту Зеленский подойдет с изрядно просевшим рейтингом, а количество граждан РФ проживающих на Донбассе еще больше увеличится. Само собой с обеих сторон до апреля погибнет как минимум несколько десятков человек.

PS. После саммита в Париже Лавров отправился в Вашингтон на переговоры с Трампом и Помпео. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5486662.html

----------


## Avia M

> " Как и ожидалось, больших прорывов саммит "Нормандской четверки" в Париже не принес.


Понятное дело, Степан против...




> Договорились договариваться дальше.


Странно, Путин говорил что просто ради встречи ехать нет смысла. Долго готовились, получилось мало чего...

----------


## OKA

> ..Странно, Путин говорил что просто ради встречи ехать нет смысла. Долго готовились, получилось мало чего...


Ну так ещё уровень министра ин.дел представлен,  наверняка отдельные междсубойчики с европартнёрами были.

----------


## Avia M

> наверняка отдельные междсубойчики с европартнёрами были.


Понятно. Я не о "евриках", о "виновнике торжества" г-е Зеленском...

----------


## OKA

> Понятно. Я не о "евриках", о "виновнике торжества" г-е Зеленском...


Ну заодно и познакомились не через смешное шоу, а политическое)

Про кровь, пот и слёзы.

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4542128.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5722279.html

----------


## OKA

https://vz.ru/opinions/2020/5/8/1037326.html

----------


## Avia M

Власти самопровозглашенных Донецкой и Луганской народных республик повысили боевую готовность своих подразделений в связи с активизацией обстрелов украинскими силовиками территорий ДНР и ЛНР. Об этом в среду, 20 мая, заявили руководители самопровозглашенных республик.

https://iz.ru/1013354/2020-05-20/dnr...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

Премьера фильма :

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5ed56...06325593c65b9e

----------


## OKA

"  ОБРАЩЕНИЕ

Республиканского поискового объединения «Донбасс» Донецкой Народной Республики.

Поисковая работа на Донбассе несмотря на сложную военную обстановку не прекращалась никогда. С 2014 года участники нашего объединения вели поиск павших безвести бойцов, ежегодно проводили перезахоронение павших воинов РККА, велась непрерывная архивная работа. Начиная с 2015 года и по настоящее время, мы активно пытались легализовать поисковое движение, опираясь на нормы Закона ДНР «Об увековечении памяти погибших при защите Отечества», нашей организацией были отправлены многочисленные запросы, во все мыслимые инстанции, проведена масса встреч на разных уровнях.

Наша организация объединила поисковиков и патриотов нашей Родины, за плечами которых более 20 лет поисковых работ. С 2014г. по настоящее время, наше объединение работало в сотрудничестве с множеством организациями и учреждениями Республики, от Министерства молодежи и спорта ДНР до Министерства обороны ДНР. В своей деятельности мы всегда руководствовались нормами действующего законодательства. Однако, в условиях гражданского конфликта, новообразованного государства, с не до конца сформированной законодательной базой, такое шаткое, околозаконное положение было паллиативом и не придавало нам в полной мере статус организации действующей на законных основаниях.

Несмотря на то, что руководство республики, в целом с пониманием относится к нашей проблематике, и все должностные лица, с которыми мы контактировали за истекшие пять лет, высказывались однозначно за придание нашей деятельности законного статуса, вопрос о легализации и регламентировании нашей работы в настоящее время повис в воздухе.

В это же самое время, некоторые чиновники, пользуясь своим положением и отсутствием нормативных документов, регламентирующих проведение поисковых работ, всячески стараются препятствовать нашей деятельности. Откровенно саботируют поисковую работу в Республике и непосредственно препятствуют деятельности Объединения. Были разосланы жалобы, в районные отделы полиции, с просьбой пресечь нашу якобы незаконную деятельность, и какие-то надуманные обвинения в коррупции и растрате государственных средств. Что полностью не соответствует действительности.
Ввиду этого, с марта сего года объединение полностью прекратило свою работу. В настоящее время все наши проекты свернуты, поисковые работы в республике не проводятся.

Мы просим обратить внимание на нашу проблему тех, от кого зависит принятие решения и

УЗАКОНИТЬ НАКОНЕЦ ПОИСКОВУЮ РАБОТУ

на территории Республики. Сейчас, Республика, в основе которой лежало, в том числе и бережное сохранение памяти о Великой Отечественной Войне, сегодня может остаться без этой памяти, без базиса патриотической работы с молодежью и краеугольных камней собственной истории.
Каждый день, когда поисковые работы не ведутся, это еще один клочок бумаги с именем, подписной предмет, награда сгнившие в земле, это навсегда потерянные имена тех, кто защищал Отчизну, тогда в 1941-1945.

Отсутствие правового механизма для поиска и захоронения погибших Защитников Отечества наносит непоправимый удар как по идеологической основе концепции «Народ Донбасса наследники Победителей», даёт удобную возможность нашим идеологическим противникам на Украине для манипуляций лозунгом «НИКТО НЕ ЗАБЫТ, НИЧТО НЕ ЗАБЫТО». К слову сказать, на территории Украины, поисковая работа велась, и ведется, но уже под другими лозунгами и с другими задачами. (…и снова, как и 70 лет назад, нога московского оккупанта на украинской земле…)
Такая ситуация в медийном пространстве, это сильный удар по моральному духу сегодняшних Защитников Донбасса.

Мы НЕ ПРОСИМ у государства:

- должностей;
- выделения нам финансов или иных материальных ресурсов;
- назначения нам каких-либо льгот или преференций.

Вся поисковая работа в Республике велась исключительно силами и средствами участников объединения при добровольной поддержке общественными организациями. Таковой она останется и в дальнейшем.

В заключении хотелось бы привести ряд показателей нашей работы объединения за периоды 2014-2019. Не хвастовства ради, а для понимания объема проделанной нами работы.

Обнаружено и эксгумировано:

Бойцов РККА – 375 человек

Из них:
Установлены имена – 38 человек
Останки переданы родственникам – 4 человека
Останки захоронены в установленном законом порядке – 345 человек
По 2 бойцам ведутся работы по установлению личности.

Бойцов ополчения Донбасса – 11 человек

Из них:
Установлены имена – 11 человек
Останки переданы родственникам – 11 человек

Все работы были проведены с заполнением отчетно-поисковой документации, фото фиксацией и соблюдением требований «Руководства по поисковым и эксгумационным работам»
С 05.11.17 по 10.11.17 Принимали участие в международной конференции проводимой ПДР России в г. Новошахтинск «Военное краеведение».
Принимали участие в вахте памяти «Терский рубеж - 2019» с 23.03.2019 по 31.03.2019.
Принимали участие в вахте памяти «Кавказский Рубеж - 2019» с 01.04.2019 по 12.04.2019.
В период с 29 августа по 14 сентября 2019 года на территории Амвросиевского и Шахтерского районов ДНР была проведена первая в Донецкой Народной Республике Международная Вахта Памяти «Высота-2019», в которой приняло участие более 70 поисковиков из Российской Федерации, ЛНР. За период проведения Вахты найдено и эксгумированы останки 52 человек, останки 5 из них опознаны.

Принимали участие в международной научно-практической конференции в г. Москва «Судьба солдата: теория и практика архивных исследований» которая проводилась с 28.11.19 по 01.12.19 при поддержке ПДР России, и Общественной палаты Российской Федерации.

Архивная работа:

Сотрудниками отряда обнаружена книга учета военнопленных обратившихся в лазарет лагеря Stalag г. Сталино, в которой имеются записи о судьбе более чем 3000 человек, большая часть из которых до нынешнего времени числится пропавшими без вести. Информация оцифрована и передана для хранения в Центральный архив Министерства Обороны Российской Федерации.
Установлено что на территории Шахтерского и Амвросиевского районов ДНР в период с 41 по 43 года погибло 18 661солдат и офицеров РККА, из них 7103 человека захоронено и увековечены на мемориальных плитах, Остальные 11558 человек находятся в неучтенных захоронениях. За время поисковой работы с 1989 по 2014 год на территории данных районов было эксгумировано и захоронено порядка 1000 человек. Более 10000 бойцов и командиров так и остались лежать в донецких степях в траншеях и воронках…

С ув. Поисковики РПО «Донбасс».". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6135611.html

----------


## OKA

" 24 октября в ДТП под Луганском погиб наш командир, командир батальона “Призрак”, Алексей Геннадьевич Марков, позывной “Добрый”, ЖЖ-юзер trueredrat.



В сети уже есть видео и с места происшествия, и, кажется, даже видео самого ДТП. Все желающие хайпануть на теме, желающие построить какие-то конспирологические теории, могут заниматься. Мне хотелось бы сказать о другом... ". 

Полностью :

https://kenigtiger.livejournal.com/2046015.html

...

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Обстрелы, потери, ответка :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6572094.html

----------


## OKA

Повышение активности обстрелов :

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/13804931.html

----------


## OKA

" Россия закрывает Керченский пролив для прохода военных кораблей с 24 апреля по 31 октября под предлогом военных учений.
Гражданские корабли могут как и ранее проходить через него. Пока что...". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6704988.html

----------


## Avia M

В российском Минобороны сообщили, что Керченский пролив и подход к нему будут использоваться в прежнем режиме.

https://glavred.info/world/v-rf-utoc...-10264961.html

----------


## OKA

Подборка интервью военкора Юрия Котенка с ополченцами Донбасса 2014-2015 годов :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6967269.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательный обзор :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7084806.html

Тоже интересно :

https://schneider-krieg.livejournal.com/

----------


## OKA

".. Военнослужащий российской группировки Павел Губарев находится под самым городом Киевом - и с первых дней спецоперации в работе по полной программе. 
Шлёт всем привет, бодр и полон сил.
С него всё начиналось в 2014 году - и ныне он подводит итоги...". 

Фото :

https://t.me/zakharprilepin/5952

А. Сладков 17.03.2022 :

https://t.me/Sladkov_plus/5102

----------


## OKA

" В России стартовало конституционно-правовое оформление республик Донбасса, а также Херсонской и Запорожской областей в качестве новых субъектов федерации. Об этом в пятницу, 30 сентября, сообщил председатель Конституционного суда (КС) РФ Валерий Зорькин.

«Происходит конституционно-правовое оформление, и указом президента вносятся изменения в перечень субъектов РФ», — сказал он в эфире телеканала «Россия 1».

По словам Зорькина, данный процесс обещает быть «недолгим».

В этот же день глава военно-гражданской администрации (ВГА) Запорожской области Евгений Балицкий заявил, что после вхождения в состав России четырех регионов будет создан новый федеральный округ.

Ранее в пятницу президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал договоры о включении в состав Российской Федерации республик Донбасса, Херсонской и Запорожской областей. Глава государства заверил, что Россия никогда не предаст жителей регионов и будет помогать восстанавливать инфраструктуру на освобожденных территориях.

Референдумы на освобожденных территориях состоялись с 23 по 27 сентября. За присоединение ДНР к РФ по результатам обработки 100% бюллетеней проголосовали 99,23% граждан. В ЛНР за интеграцию с РФ проголосовали 98,42% граждан, в Херсонской области — 87,05%, а в Запорожской области — 93,11%.

Специальная военная операция по защите Донбасса, о начале которой президент РФ объявил 24 февраля, продолжается. Решение о ее проведении было принято на фоне обострения обстановки в регионе из-за обстрелов со стороны украинских военных, в связи с чем власти Донецкой и Луганской народных республик обратились за помощью к Москве.". 

https://iz.ru/1403937/2022-09-30/kon...ovykh-regionov

----------


## Red307

Как знаменательно. Пред предыдущий пост был "из-под Киева" аж 18го марта.
Теперь вот 30го  сентября)).
Ждём, чем дело кончится.

----------


## OKA

> Как знаменательно. Пред предыдущий пост был "из-под Киева" аж 18го марта...


Ага, а предпредыдущий год назад, догада,  ¿. б.   :Biggrin: 

В нём, кста познавательные жыжы упомянуты были

----------

